# 2019 Spring Surprise Project Swap



## EarlS

Time to start thinking about the Spring 2019 Swap. We want lots of folks to give this "swap" thing a try so for this swap you can make whatever you would like.

If you haven't ever participated in a swap before, give it a try, you won't regret it. It is a lot of fun and you will want to participate in every swap. This is my first time acting as moderator, and my 3rd Swap. If I can't answer your question, one of the other participants will certainly be able to.

LumberJocks are a creative bunch and turn out impressive work! So, I feel no need to give strict guidelines for what you make for this swap. Use your own judgement and creativity! Your contribution should be "made" in your shop, by you. Build something you designed from scratch, build something from someone else's plans, modify an existing product, or even overhaul/restore something you purchased. Again, I trust you so use your best judgement. The important thing is that it's something you put your time, effort and talents into for a fellow LumberJock!

*Rules:*
Your swap item has to be at least partially made from wood or be used for wood working. Incorporating metal working is always appreciated. Just for clarification - you can make anything you would like (as long as it is in good taste). The whole idea of this swap is to make something you would like to make whatever that may be - tool, jewelry box, box, mallet, shop decor, frame, gadget, whatever your creativity can come up with. Remember this is also a chance to try something different out as well.

The final project has to fit in a 12×12 x 6 box or close to it. That way shipping costs should be under $20.

A progress pic (sent to me) will be required *NO LATER THAN* the due date. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your item by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm CST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

*How does the Swap work?*
The process is simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get the name and address of their recipient via e-mail after progress pictures are turned in, and before the shipping deadline. Postage is paid by the sender. Use your preferred shipper - UPS, Fed-Ex, USPS, or pony express.

The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly.

Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

*Disclaimers:*
This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.

*Other Details*
Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

*Bonus items*
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's something that has evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

*How to sign up*
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to (*[email protected]*) containing *ALL* of the following information:

*LumberJocks Username
Complete Real Name
Email address
Shipping Address, including country*

Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I'll send a confirmation e-mail and will keep a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically.

If you don't get a confirmation email and see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date.

Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

*Important dates*
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update the list.

*Register by: January 12, 2019*

*Progress picture by: February 10, 2019*

*Ship by: March 10, 2019*

*Reveal date: March 15, 2019 *

No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two on this forum thread before the sender posts their "formal" pics in the "Projects" section. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date.

*Closing date: March 18, 2019*

Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping problem - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*Other Stuff:*
When you post your projects, use the tag "2019 Spring Surprise Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination!

I hope we all have a good time and great discussion while this swap goes on. That is truly what these swaps are about, growing as wood workers, learning new techniques and trying new things out, and getting to know our fellow Lumberjocks. As a bonus we also also get something cool in the mail.

*Participants:*

EarlS - P S R Revealed
Dave Polaschek - P S R Revealed
RichBolduc - P S R Revealed
JeffsWildwood - P S R Revealed
JohnMcClure - P S R Revealed
Bill Berklich - P S R Revealed
Woodmaster1 - P S R Revealed
DoubleG469 - P S R Revealed
Recycle1943 - P S R Revealed
GrantA - P S R Revealed
Poohbaah - P S Revealed
Lazyman - P S R Revealed
Northy185 - P S Revealed
The Fridge - P S R Revealed
Phil Soper - P S Revealed
clieb91 - P S R Revealed
turns4wood - P S R Revealed
Oni - P S R Revealed
TomGrin - P S R Revealed
Pointer - P R Revealed
Gr8Hunter - P S R Revealed
PoosPleasures - P S R Revealed
SawdustPirate - P R Revealed


----------



## HokieKen

Hi Earl. Just wanted to have the first post ). Carry on.


----------



## TheFridge

I just wanted to be a #2

It's all downhill from here.

Where the deuces are…

Ooops. I did it again…


----------



## HokieKen

You're such a turd Fridge.


----------



## EarlS

Well that didn't take long to head off the rails.

Can one of you send an email to the address so I know it is working?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm in. Email on the way.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well that didn t take long to head off the rails.
> 
> Can one of you send an email to the address so I know it is working?
> 
> - EarlS


Dave will do it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I missed the last beer and marking tool swap, (although I followed them daily), and miss being in swaps! My Wife has health issues but it's a long time until March 12th. I just may have time to make a nice surprise for someone so I'm in. The return of jeffswildwood!


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhh this should be interesting.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm still waiting to see what you make from that flame box elder Jeff!! I do believe you owe the wife a jewelry box from it 

Rich



> I missed the last beer and marking tool swap, (although I followed them daily), and miss being in swaps! My Wife has health issues but it s a long time until March 12th. I just may have time to make a nice surprise for someone so I m in. The return of jeffswildwood!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## HokieKen

So good to see you back Jeff! We missed ya man 

I really don't know if I'm gonna jump in on this one. I have projects piling up like pregnant chicks at Fridge's door. I have a couple of gifts I'm making for Christmas that would be good swap fodder. I'm gonna try to find the time to make an extra in parallel. So, we'll see. I always spend a couple of evenings sobbing into my pillow when I have to sit a swap out so I'm gonna try to avoid that at all costs. My wife always makes fun of me for crying ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

E mail sent! Thanks for the welcome home guys. Ken, I too have shed those "no swap for me" tears. Rich, I planed some of that box elder, It still hasn't told me what it wants to be yet. ;-). Box *is* in the plans! Some may turn up in the swap!


----------



## EarlS

Someone tell Fridge that Kenny needs a hug. If Fridge can't help, I think I saw Olaf in Kenny's front yard.

I'm sure you will come around to the realization that you can't sit this one out. No pressure. You will have to come up with a better excuse though.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm asking FB groups what I should make or they'd like to receive for this one… lol

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just may have time to make a nice surprise for someone so I m in. The return of jeffswildwood!


Good to have you back, buddy! With you and Earl in, I'm going to need to step up my game some more.

Got three ideas already. Now I just need to learn the skills to build one of them!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m asking FB groups what I should make or they d like to receive for this one… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I'll keep an eye out on FB and let you know what I want.


----------



## RichBolduc

Check the Stone and Sons group and the Kings Fine Woodworking.. ahahahahaha

Rich



> I m asking FB groups what I should make or they d like to receive for this one… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I ll keep an eye out on FB and let you know what I want.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## CFrye

It's been a while for me as well. I'm gonna follow for now and see if life is slowing down (or I am speeding up?) before I commit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Check the Stone and Sons group and the Kings Fine Woodworking.. ahahahahaha
> 
> Rich
> 
> I m asking FB groups what I should make or they d like to receive for this one… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I ll keep an eye out on FB and let you know what I want.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> - RichBolduc


I get on box builders and wood turners group.

Jump on in Candy!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm in! Been watching the swaps loosely for the last two years and it's time to participate.
Will any sort of theme be decided on, or is it really anything from a jewelry box to a six-pack-holder to a sweet marking gage?


----------



## EarlS

John - Anything you want to tackle.

Candy - we'd be thrilled to have you join in.


----------



## HokieKen

That's Earl's call John. When we've done "surprise" swaps in the past, we did request that entries be tools. So no jewelry box or six pack holder. A sweet marking gauge would hit the spot though )

Maybe Earl should clarify one way or the other in the OP??


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, nevermind, Earl spoke as I typed ;-) Jewelry box it is!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm on a few of those too Jeff!!

Rich



> Check the Stone and Sons group and the Kings Fine Woodworking.. ahahahahaha
> 
> Rich
> 
> I m asking FB groups what I should make or they d like to receive for this one… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I ll keep an eye out on FB and let you know what I want.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I get on box builders and wood turners group.
> 
> Jump on in Candy!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - make sure you don't accidently put the family jewels in the box.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries. The wife took those some time ago ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, if you're in for reals, you probably need to email Earl, since he hasn't added you yet.

Or maybe Earl is just being a slacker now so there are no surprises later. ;-)

A wide-open surprise swap. Crazy! I had about eight more ideas to procrastinate on when I read that. The last surprise swap (my first), I send a plane to a planemaker. I wonder how I'm going to top that…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m in! Been watching the swaps loosely for the last two years and it s time to participate.
> Will any sort of theme be decided on, or is it really anything from a jewelry box to a six-pack-holder to a sweet marking gage?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Sounded like a plan, a sweet marking gauge, in a jewelry box with a (full) six pack holder! )


----------



## HokieKen

I'm fairly certain my wife keeps Amazon in business from Thanksgiving to Christmas. Here is today's haul.


----------



## EarlS

Guess I can't keep putting of my procrastination.


----------



## RichBolduc

We get shipments like that a few times a week year round Kenny

Rich



> I'm fairly certain my wife keeps Amazon in business from Thanksgiving to Christmas. Here is today's haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## JohnMcClure

As I clean up my shop tonight, I'm wondering if I can think of a useful swap item to make that will use up these bizzarely shaped offcuts of 4/4 cherry:









There's a shoe in there for size reference.


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey Earl, Count me in.


----------



## Bluenote38

> As I clean up my shop tonight, I m wondering if I can think of a useful swap item to make that will use up these bizzarely shaped offcuts of 4/4 cherry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There s a shoe in there for size reference.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Ha… with some stringers and seal hide you're half way to a kayak


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Bill!

I think shipping on a kayak might be a little steep for a swap, but it'd be a unique surprise!


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… True - It's not going to fit in a box but you might appreciate it once the ice starts breaking up (in May) in your neck of the woods and you have to put the Dog Sled away…


----------



## EarlS

Bill - I have your info from the last swap so I will add you to the list. Great to have you involved in this one too.

John - you could make Kenny a new seat for his outhouse.

I'm off to drool at the Bell Forest exotic wood blanks to see what I can find for wood for my swap item.


----------



## GrantA

John you could use the long pieces as sides for a pizza peel, glue a longer board in between 2 of those so you end up with 14-16"width overall, shape the edges and a handle and boom you're done. 
And now I need to pickup some dough, hungry for pizza!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Bill, [deleted joke about being out of clubs] I have neither sealskin nor the expertise to build one of those!

Earl, I've honestly thought about building cherry toilet seats for my home.

Grant, Not a bad idea actually! Pizza peel pretty thin, so I could resaw those and make several…
Or make one and keep enough material to make that outhouse seat too!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl's off to Bell Forest for some nice exotics. John's like me - trying to devise away to give his scrap away to one of you guys and not spend any money ;-P

John, I think you're done! Box 'em up and ship 'em. You've made a great set of large radius routing templates. Inside and outside radii even! Nice work )


----------



## RichBolduc

Knowing my… There will be burl…. and resin…... but I seriously have no clue what to make… Maybe I can get away with doing a swap and not dropping $400+ on new tools…

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich I'm sure you can get by with only $300 in tools!


----------



## HokieKen

If you get my name Rich, you can just send me the $400. You're welcome.


----------



## RichBolduc

I HAVE NO MORE ROOM!!!! :'(

And next weekend i'm putting together a 4' x 4' outfeed/assembly table with t-track top, 12 drawers, shelves for my sanders and an end vise…  I think about the only "new" tool I'll be getting is a full size lathe as a gift to myself in July when I finish my next degree. Or maybe a domino if one pops up used for a steal.

Rich



> Rich I'm sure you can get by with only $300 in tools!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Why a full-size lathe Rich? Just curious. I hear guys with midi lathes say they wish they had a full-size one all the time. Personally, I've never had the itch for a bigger one (although I would like a bed extension for longer stuff). In most cases, I imagine it's so you can do larger bowls. Just wondering what your goal was


----------



## RichBolduc

While the Comet ii does it's job, I'm just limited to bowl sizes and stuff. I feel it's fairly under powered also stalls out a lot when I use bigger blanks. The belt on it slips a lot too and even the head spindle is starting to slip when trying to remove chucks on it. The lock on it's starting to go unfortunatley. Really leaning towards an 18|36 for the weight. It will be the same size as my current lathe bench that I made. Then I'll take the Comet and turn it in to a buffing station with a 3 wheel setup. Maybe keep it for bottle stoppers.

Rich



> Why a full-size lathe Rich? Just curious. I hear guys with midi lathes say they wish they had a full-size one all the time. Personally, I ve never had the itch for a bigger one (although I would like a bed extension for longer stuff). In most cases, I imagine it s so you can do larger bowls. Just wondering what your goal was
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

> Personally, I ve never had the itch for a bigger one


Said no Kenny ever haha!


----------



## doubleG469

Ok I'm in, oh and done.. when are we drawing names?


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha Rich. Makes sense to me!

Touche' Grant )

Welcome back Gary!


----------



## Lazyman

> Ok I m in, oh and done.. when are we drawing names?
> 
> - doubleG469


Hah! I didn't think about using the swap as a way to get rid of some stuff I've already made. My wife would love that. ;-)

Following along for now but I may join in by the due date after I get all my xmas obligations done. I still haven't made one of the gifts I promised from last year. Plus I bought a new 65" TV that I have to modify my current TV cabinet so it'll fit.


----------



## RichBolduc

Pretty sure its going to be harder to figure out what to make than to make something…. -_-

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I already know what to make. And I've made them before. I even have all the materials on hand. Now if I can just find the cotton-pickin' time to do it…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

not sure if I can join this one or not I have some medical issues coming up and not quite sure what to expect from it hope to know more after Dec. 4 when I see surgeon :<((


----------



## bndawgs

Actually got a reply from someone on CL giving away some wood. Small cherry tree that was cut down.










Lots of small limbs as well to practice with on the lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Steve  I love Cherry. It's one of my favorite woods to work with. And it turns really nicely too.


----------



## bndawgs

There was some apple wood posted as well, but a little too far for me to grab. Plus I was asked what did I need all this wood for from the wife last night? She's now got the kids repeating "we have too much wood around here" lol


----------



## bndawgs

Just noticed this gap after the glue up. Anything I can do or should I even bother?

It was on the bottom when i was putting the clamps on. grrr


----------



## HokieKen

Get a bunch of pine Steve. Then when the wife gets fed up, you can say "fine, I'll get rid of a bunch if it'll make you happy" Then just throw the pine away ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Get a bunch of pine Steve. Then when the wife gets fed up, you can say "fine, I ll get rid of a bunch if it ll make you happy" Then just throw the pine away ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol, it's really just the logs i have sitting in the driveway. all that mulberry/black locust and now all this still in my pickup truck.

i do enjoy a nice fire pit, but it makes me sad to burn anything


----------



## HokieKen

> Just noticed this after the glue up. Anything I can do or should I even bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Depends. What are you making? Is that part structural? Will it be visible? Is the glue line solid throughout other than that?


----------



## bndawgs

> Just noticed this after the glue up. Anything I can do or should I even bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Depends. What are you making? Is that part structural? Will it be visible? Is the glue line solid throughout other than that?
> 
> - HokieKen


It's for a bandsaw box and I just figured out I can just cut along the glue line. duh

It's hopefully for my daugther for Christmas. I'm debating on whether to orient it vertical or horizontal. It's about 4×4 x 19.


----------



## HokieKen

Horizontally unless you're gonna make some kind of base. Being that much taller than it is wide/deep, it'll be easily knocked over.


----------



## bndawgs

> Horizontally unless you re gonna make some kind of base. Being that much taller than it is wide/deep, it ll be easily knocked over.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, I was thinking about making a base. Either some feet or a type of cradle for it to sit in.


----------



## HokieKen

If any of y'all want one, I ain't picking it up…


----------



## EarlS

I just sprayed the 2nd coat of minwax semi gloss poly on the ebonized walnut shelf for my daughter. I hope the semi-gloss comes through better than the first coat which looked like satin so much I went back to check the can. It laid down perfectly, except for the missing glossiness. I suppose if it is still more satin than semi gloss I can put a good coat of wax on it and buff it out with some 0000 steel wool.

Any other ideas?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Couple coats of shellac, Earl? Follow it up with violin varnish if you want a high gloss.

Little project tonight. Every time it gets dry in the winter, the crown moulding in my bedroom makes a cracking noise, rubbing against the wood paneling behind it whenever someone drives by on the street near my house. Last winter I put an extra nail in it, and that quieted it down, but the nail worked loose over the summer. I'm not ready to tear out the lath and plaster ceiling and completely redo the bedroom just yet, so I got a #4×1/2" screw, and screwed the crown moulding to the paneling. The noise seems to be gone. Woohoo!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - get some clear caulk and squeeze some into the void space. It should be pliable enough to handle the seasonal wood movement.

I'm always paranoid about mixing finishes. I did that once and it took 7 do-overs to fix it. If I go for shellac or lacquer I'll wait for a couple of weeks so I know the poly is cured out.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in. I enjoy doing swaps. I have a project or projects in mind for the swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Glad you already have a plan! I'll have to browse through old swaps to get a better idea of what's appropriate. And then come up with something semi-original. As has been said already, coming up with an idea may be harder than execution.


> I am in. I enjoy doing swaps. I have a project or projects in mind for the swap.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


----------



## DavePolaschek

That was a thought too, Earl. Main problem is that I don't think I'll be able to get the crown moulding away from the paneling enough to get any caulk in there without breaking the moulding. That happened in the other bedroom.

A screw has it silenced for now, and next summer or the one after I'll be knocking down the cracked ceiling and putting up new sheetrock and lighting and such. I might even make my own moulding if I'm feeling energetic. But in any case, it's a temporary fix in a house that was built in 1929. And it's staying quiet so I'll be able to sleep tonight.

As for mixing finishes, yeah, that's a worry. But remember, shellac sticks to anything, and anything sticks to shellac. But then I mix my own from flakes so I'm always working with fresh shellac. If I get a little more motivated, I might start mixing my own sandelac varnish, but then I'm not like the other children.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I think this is our first "wide open" surprise swap. My approach is going to be trying to build something a little beyond my skills which usually ends up being farther beyond my skills than I planned, but I end up leaning a bunch and coming up with something that I'm happy with in the end.

The learning is the big thing, I think.


----------



## EarlS

Woodmaster1 is in the list. Come on all you swap nerds and join the fun. Just think you have almost 4 months to make anything you want. Heck, Dave even said he could work on his procrastination for a while and still make something.

You know you want to join. Just do it. No pressure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey, I missed that Gary said he was in. Welcome back, Gary! And welcome Woodmaster!

And Kenny will be in. He's just got to find the right tool on Craigslist so he has an excuse to buy it to make something for one of us.


----------



## GrantA

Alright yous guys… I've got no shortage of projects - have a Unisaw waiting on a weekend of attention to put it to use! I just saw an ad local to me for a delta 12-14 for $300. It's 3-phase and looks pretty clean. Is that a "drop everything and go get it now" deal or meh? I'd have to run a VFD or swap the motor, so it'd cost at least another $200 to get it running. I'm not exactly sure just how big the 12-14 is either… Why couldn't it be a milling machine instead?!? lol


----------



## JohnMcClure

In the "I can fix that" department:
My aerobic septic system crapped out during the weekend.
I've determined the aerator pump and diffuser both need replaced.
So I'm going to *********************************** the diffuser by drilling holes in some PVC, and replace the pump myself.
Great way to save some money but this has seriously cut in to my shop time lately.
I realized last night I've had a new TS for 2 months and still haven't built a crosscut sled for it.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a pretty decent deal Grant. But I wouldn't give the space to a saw that big. If you need a horse with a 14" blade that's your gal though! For me, a 2 hp 10" saw is good.


----------



## HokieKen

One Christmas present down!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - So you made a bowl with my Christmas present? Now that you know it works, you'd better get that lathe boxed up and on a truck. It's only 25 days until Christmas. Maybe Fridge will get me some tools for Christmas. The rest of you slackers better step up your game and come with some good Christmas loot for your friendly swap moderator. ;+)

John - I've had a new Delta TS for 12 years and still haven't made a cross cut sled for it. It's on the list but I keep bumping it down when something more interesting comes along, like a LJ swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> One Christmas present down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Very nice bowl Ken! My lathe isn't seeing much action since the weather turned bad. I should have made that "lathe room" I spoke about earlier.

Table saw sled. That would be nice! I completely tuned up my 10 inch craftsman back in the summer. Cut great, no drift. Now it seems the drift came back a bit. May be the new blade I put in. Craftsman makes a nice band saw (Rikon) but their blades are like snowflakes, no two alike.


----------



## HokieKen

I've pretty much abandoned my X-cut sled except in the cases of material wide enough that the miter gauge can't handle it. A ZCI and my Incra miter gauge give me good, square cuts. The only downside is that it can leave blowout on the backside. So, if that's a concern, I use a sacrificial backer. A X-cut sled is nice but it's just not very convenient for me so I rarely pull it out.

I figured I better go ahead and use the lathe before I ship it Earl. I'm gonna miss it when it's gone. But, as long as I can get it in a large FRB, I'm definitely sending it to you.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, I have to adjust for drift pretty often when I switch blades from a 1/2" to a 1/4". Lots of people say if you set the blade to ride with the crown just behind the gullet instead of centering the blade on the gullet that drift will no longer be an issue. I haven't found that to be the case all the time but when I switch from one blade to another of the same size, it does seem to help.


----------



## HokieKen

> I just sprayed the 2nd coat of minwax semi gloss poly on the ebonized walnut shelf for my daughter. I hope the semi-gloss comes through better than the first coat which looked like satin so much I went back to check the can. It laid down perfectly, except for the missing glossiness. I suppose if it is still more satin than semi gloss I can put a good coat of wax on it and buff it out with some 0000 steel wool.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> - EarlS


The final coat determines your sheen Earl. So, how about spraying a coat of full gloss instead of semi-gloss for the last one? Then, if it's too glossy, you can knock it back with steel wool or wet sanding.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I might have to resort to that technique. I checked things this morning and they are much more satin than semi-gloss. I'm going to try some steel wool and wax on a small portion of the frame that won't be exposed and see how it turns out. On a side note - I'm hoping to get the blades ready to ship out this weekend.

I just found Splintergroup's excellent dissertation on how to etch copper so I have a feeling I'm going to be trying that out in some fashion for my swap project. Good thing there are 3 1/2 months until I have to finish it. I have a stack of pictures, another stack of hand drawn ideas, and an itch to buy exotic wood. Unlike past projects, I probably should put some kind of SketchUp plans together so I don't get too far into the bushes.


----------



## RichBolduc

This is one of those swaps where I really wish, more so than the other, that I knew my recipient before starting….. That way I could stalk them and try to tailor the item to them.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This is one of those swaps where I really wish, more so than the other, that I knew my recipient before starting….. That way I could stalk them and try to tailor the item to them.


That's part of the reason I'm procrastinating, Rich. I'll probably get my plane till built and a bunch of lumber resawn while I'm waiting to find out the recipient. I'll also probably have two or three different things started, unless I go with the Really F'in Cool idea I'm thinking about, in which case I should've already started.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I ve pretty much abandoned my X-cut sled except in the cases of material wide enough that the miter gauge can t handle it. A ZCI and my Incra miter gauge give me good, square cuts. The only downside is that it can leave blowout on the backside. So, if that s a concern, I use a sacrificial backer. A X-cut sled is nice but it s just not very convenient for me so I rarely pull it out.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I've been using the stock miter gage on my Grizzly, which has enabled me to survive without the sled. But on long boards it's not stable enough. And for repeated crosscuts I have to go to ridiculous measures to set up a "stop". So for precision crosscuts I scribe a knifeline, build a Seller-style groove with a chisel, then cut by hand with a Japanese saw. It's way too many minutes per cut if you're making more than 1 or two cuts.



> This is one of those swaps where I really wish, more so than the other, that I knew my recipient before starting….. That way I could stalk them and try to tailor the item to them.
> 
> Rich


Rich, I agree wholeheartedly. I guess that's part of the challenge!


----------



## EarlS

My approach for the swap item is to make something that I would really like to receive. I want it to showcase my style and woodworking skills (or lack thereof). Hopefully with that idea in mind whatever I make will be appreciated by the recipient even though it might not be exactly their taste or style.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I figured you'd expand your metal working skills! You have set the bar high on the last couple swaps!


----------



## GrantA

Kenny has abandoned his crosscut sled, somebody might get that in this swap!


----------



## GrantA

OK I value the opinions of our swap group - since I had some wide oak around (I guess it's red oak, flatsawn) I glued up a top for the desk I'm almost finished with (lol!) but now the "red oak" thread has me wondering if I should glue up pine like I intended to. If I do that I'll just use southern yellow pine 1×6s, it's for my 6yr old daughter and I figured the oak might stand a little more abuse than pine. 
Whatcha think? 








Going to use the 2nd stain from left and the rest of our gets painted this light grey color


----------



## HokieKen

I think that thread is stupid Grant. Oak is classic and I like the alternating grain direction and the inclusion of mother nature's "flaws" in that desk top. Go with it.


----------



## doubleG469

> Hey, I missed that Gary said he was in. Welcome back, Gary!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I couldn't sit out forever and let Kenny have all the fun! Speaking of which, I haven't seen a box of downed VA wood heading my way for some new bowls??? (hint hint)


----------



## HokieKen

Whatcha need Gary?  Don't have anything big that I can part with… Got some Pear that is quite nice though  I need to find some more Walnut but having a hard time getting my hands on any.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I'm a fan of red oak. It's like anything else, if you do a crappy job of matching boards, or a crappy job on the build you get a crappy looking project. I think your idea of contrasting the rest of it with a light grey will make a nice contrast. I'm also a fan of including knots, and other blemishes since the best grain and color is often in those areas.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Whatcha need Gary?  Don t have anything big that I can part with… Got some Pear that is quite nice though  I need to find some more Walnut but having a hard time getting my hands on any.
> 
> - HokieKen


Still have 2 chunks (of walnut) put back for you buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Shhhhh. Don't tell Gary Jeff ;-)

I still haven't forgot about that Jeff! I have a few pieces put back for you too of some different types. I was down in Marion a couple weekends ago and thought about seeing if I could swing on down but it was kind of a last minute idea the wife had so I didn't have time to line it up and load up the truck anyway. Maybe we'll manage it in 2019?!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I thought you would have already signed up for the swap. Maybe the crosscut sled is too big to ship, but I figured you would re-gift all of those empty beer cans from the beer swap.


----------



## GrantA

OK which edge profile? Normally I like the thumbnail but I'm kinda digging the classical for this


----------



## CFrye

Kenny, maybe a mini Xcut sled with T track?


----------



## CFrye

What will the base look like, Grant?


----------



## HokieKen

What would an Xcut sled be without T-track Candy??? ;-P









I normally like the simple edge profiles too Grant but in this case, with the cabriole legs, I think the more complex geometry will probably fit the piece better.


----------



## CFrye

> What would an Xcut sled be without T-track Candy??? ;-P


:-D



> with the cabriole legs, I think the more complex geometry will probably fit the piece better.
> 
> - HokieKen


Agreed!


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I figured you would re-gift all of those empty beer cans from the beer swap.
> 
> - EarlS


No way! I'm sending those back to Rich. I'm pretty sure he said I could send them back for free refills for life.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What he refills them with…


----------



## HokieKen

This may be the greatest. thing. ever. The cape shall be retired forthwith! (and I shall be saying things like forthwith from now on)


----------



## HokieKen

And Candy, if you're gonna be hanging around here…. I'm so very sorry in advance.


----------



## doubleG469

> Whatcha need Gary?  Don t have anything big that I can part with… Got some Pear that is quite nice though  I need to find some more Walnut but having a hard time getting my hands on any.
> 
> - HokieKen


You know me, if it turns I like it! Jeff if Kenny is too busy for Walnut you can send it my way. I just finished a 20" x 6.5" Walnut bowl for the Mrs… Nathan you should see it, I have been working on this wormy cedar elm that's awesome. The next piece will have epoxy and probably color of some sort.


----------



## HokieKen

20"?! And you're asking ME for wood?!

Pics or it didn't happen!

And you leave my Walnut alone! I'll fill ya a box of some other purrdy stuff next time I get the chainsaw out though ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Enough of your problems…. I've got a major dilemma: the builder just dropped off the plans for the new house and I need to work out in the shop…....What to do, what to do? And to add to the confusion, my youngest daughter is making chocolate chip cookies, so I want to hang around for some cookie dough. I'm so stressed…...

If Candy is hanging around these parts she needs to sign up…...just sayin'

Grant - with legs like that you need a little pizzaz (not pizza) on the top. Go with the the ogee and a slight roundover on the top edge.

Kenny - I thought that might be a medieval version of the slanket:










The Siamese Slanket is a gigantic fleece blanket with sleeves for two! Get double the snuggle - perfect for those evenings in on the sofa. That's a huge Slanket with four arm holes and sleeves incase you were getting confused.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Going to be a busy weekend. Got home and started on the *********************************** septic aerator diffuser:









Then there's a chair from Hobby lobby that was apparently made from cardboard, the kids broke it, my job is to repair it and make it stronger:








And I have to joint, glue up, plane, and circle cut this QSWO side table top:


----------



## GrantA

I don't know John for $13.99 I'd probably "fix" that chair with a trip to hobby lobby and grab some beer while I'm out 
https://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Decor-Frames/Furniture/Childs-Pencil-Chair/p/80133827
If you think it might happen again get two


----------



## JohnMcClure

That's the one, Grant! But I think I have pine scrap to replace the MDF back support, and will try to glue and screw the pine back together…
Although it will never be strong if I do.

Its good for the boys to see daddy repair things too.

But… I just remembered… we have to go to hobby lobby tomorrow anyway for a picture frame!
We'll see…


> I don t know John for $13.99 I d probably "fix" that chair with a trip to hobby lobby and grab some beer while I m out
> https://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Decor-Frames/Furniture/Childs-Pencil-Chair/p/80133827
> If you think it might happen again get two
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## JohnMcClure

A scrap of resawn 2×4 and another ripped down to 1.5" square are looking like toddler chair parts to me.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure if you'll be able to see your layout lines John. You might want a bigger pencil…


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I'm not sure if you'll be able to see your layout lines John. You might want a bigger pencil…
> 
> - HokieKen


Ok Ken, I made a bigger pencil!
Now the only problem is how to deal with the ungodly joinery that was used originally. 
I'm thinking of drilling a clearance hole for the bolt, filling the hole with epoxy, and jamming it into place. The epoxy curing around the threads should hold it.

Fact is the design is weak…
What do y'all think?


----------



## doubleG469




----------



## CFrye

> And Candy, if you re gonna be hanging around here…. I m so very sorry in advance.
> 
> - HokieKen


:-D Apology accepted, in advance!



> Enough of your problems…. I ve got a major dilemma: the builder just dropped off the plans for the new house and I need to work out in the shop…....What to do, what to do? And to add to the confusion, my youngest daughter is making chocolate chip cookies, so I want to hang around for some cookie dough. I m so stressed…...
> 
> If Candy is hanging around these parts she needs to sign up…...just sayin
> 
> - EarlS


Cookie dough for the win! 
I've got 6 weeks to procrastinate deciding, don't rush me!


----------



## EarlS

Gary - those are some fine looking pine cones. They look so real :+) How'd you make them??

The bowl and platter are nice too. You know you're supposed to sign up for the swap before you start giving us teasers.

Candy - you know you want to come over to the dark side. The sooner you sign up the longer you will have to procrastinate on figuring out what to build.


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Gary! Those look great. Especially the Walnut 

What do you serve with the pine cones? Are those boiled or roasted?


----------



## RichBolduc

Candy….what ever you do stay away from lathes…. They're addicting…

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, you sure have got good on that lathe!

Wish me luck today. I will be setting up on our main street "winterfest" Hoping the rain holds off!


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Jeff. It's pretty wet up here!


----------



## EarlS

It's wet (slushy rain), cold, and really windy here. The local businesses are having a Christmas Walk. I'm guessing it will be rather sparsely attended.

I just finished the SketchUp model for my oldest daughter's nightstands. So I have plenty to do in the shop this weekend.










I assembled the shelf unit last night but I have to glue in the loose tenons that I planned to leave loose as part of the knockdown concept. The vertical supports have enough bow in them that there are 1/2" gaps between the shelves and the support. Instead of knockdown, it will be a single unit.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like the rain/snow won't start here until this afternoon. Apparently Earl has scared the weather into heading north this time.

Looks like today is just fiddle-farting around in the shop. Cut some ash and oak into pieces to stabilize in the next batch to see how that works. Maybe cut a few more pieces of pine for my plane till. If I get hugely motivated, maybe I'll start dovetailing the carcasse together.

My coworker who's making knives perked up when I told him about some of that yellow citrus I saw AzDave make a plane out of a while back. You around, Dave? Tell me more about that wood? Should I contact you or Woody if we're looking for a flat rate box or so?


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser


----------



## HokieKen

Progress


----------



## GrantA

Too early for burgers! Actually not really I guess 
I just finished some thick Applewood smoked bacon, fried eggs and a lemon- blueberry protein muffin I made a batch of this morning. Kodiak Cakes mixes are awesome yall. Gotta go work it off in the shop now!


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, it's a bit smaller now I went back and cleaned it up a bit.
Here are some others I've done while you guys were busy swapping.


----------



## GrantA

Looking great Gary!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rather than make room in my shop by finishing something, I went to the lumber yard and spent a half- hour picking through the offcut bin. Got about 10 BF of knotty, but really pretty butternut for $25. Got a piece of qswo that's big enough to make 5 moulding plane blanks out of for $10 (stabilized qswo might work as well as anything else I can get, that's an upcoming experiment), plus a chunk of straighter-than-I-expected ash for $12 that could make over a dozen spindles if I ever decide to do a stick chair.

Pretty good shopping run, I think.


----------



## HokieKen

Fini'


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's some nice work, Gary! You've been busy getting better!


----------



## EarlS

I just finished my 2nd cup of coffee and got the shelf glued up. Like my new glue up area?










Now for some breakfast. I'll have one for you Candy. It was full last night but I had to do some quality control and taste tests.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## TheFridge

> I think that thread is stupid Grant. Oak is classic and I like the alternating grain direction and the inclusion of mother nature s "flaws" in that desk top. Go with it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Someone mention oak  hahaha


----------



## DavePolaschek

I believe you're supposed to say "hurhurhur," Fridge. ;-)


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Gary! 
Dave, are we related?



> Rather than make room in my shop by finishing something, I went to the lumber yard…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You will do great, Jeff!
Rich, too late. 
Earl, cookies look yummy! Have another for me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You will do great, Jeff!
> 
> - CFrye


*Indeed I did*! No rain but that wind was a nightmare. After an hour I took the tent top off the the sides. Even with cinderblocks it was lifting up. Things trying to blow off the table. It was to last until 4:00 after the parade went through at 3:00. I packed up at 2:00 with *nearly a sell out*. Almost everyone else had left also. Extreme wind! My hits were these.








I sold 18 of these!



















These were the stars. Hand painted by my Son.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations!
Great team work!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW Jeff your son is an artist and photographer nice little sleighs and sleds :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

I've been stuck at Disney and Epcot with my mother in law and wife…. Wife's in a scooter because of foot surgery that involved shaving bonew, relocating bones and inserting pins, screws and rods in her foot….

Because of said scooter and people not paying attention, I've almost gotten in two fights so far…..

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff, your son is incredible.

Rich, Disney under those circumstances sounds like a recipe for disaster and no fun!

My weekend is going great. 72 and sunny.
Successful glue up and circle cut:









Which puts me close to finishing my latest project:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Snow has started here. I got home and am going to hide in the shop until it's time to fire up the snowblower. Or spring.

Good job, Jeff! Sounds like it was worth fighting the weather for you!


----------



## EarlS

Gary has been added to the. That makes 8 so far.

Still waiting on Kenny, Candy, Tony, Dave Kelley, Fridge, and everyone else that has commitment issues…...

We have lightning and thunder with some hail and heavy rain. At least it is melting the 14.5" of snow we got last Sunday. Looks like Jeff scored big even with the bad weather. The sleighs and sleds look great.

Nice Model T, Tony.

Rich just remember Disney is the happiest place on earth. We spent Christmas Day in The Magical Kingdom a few years back. Never again.


----------



## JohnMcClure

The toddler chair restoration project is now complete:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, John! Now you're a chairmaker. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Sure Dave! 
Not even close. But seeing how poorly these were constructed has me curious about fine chairmaking. There is a lot of torque applied to those joints yet fine chairs do not appear beefy.
Maybe in 10 or 20 years I'll try.


> Nice work, John! Now you're a chairmaker. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## JohnMcClure

Anyone besides the Fridge know what wood this is? Mahogany?
Its 4×4 by 10" long.


----------



## HokieKen

Busy day in swap land. Nice work John. Bowls galore GG! Way to clean house Jeff, and that boy's painting is masterful!

Me, had an early cookout for lunch with some family in from out of town then went to help my son wire his garage up. Some numb-headed monkey sucker that ran his sub-panel did a right shoddy job. Luckily, I got Fridge on retainer for electrical conundrums. I was pretty sure the ground cable wasn't supposed to be attached to tbe enclosure with a drywall screw… Fridge found me a few other things to fix from tbe pic I sent him. So, more fun tomorrow. What Christmas gifts???


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Gary. That's some nice work. I needed some inspiration to get me back into the shop. I've been working on a wormy pecan bowl on and off for about 3 weeks now and had to walk away to keep me from throwing it against the wall when a big chunk broke off-too many worm holes in one spot. I've already got a bunch of turquoise embedded in some of the worm holes so I'm going to try to replace the missing chunk with some dyed epoxy. Going to be tricky trying to get that cleaned up on the lathe with a bunch of rocks already in there. I might have to sacrifice a carbide edge for that.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn. I was gonna say elm 

Easy to tell if it's elm. End grain has ulmiaform pores. Or something spelled like that. Looks like .•.•.•.•. Or close to it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Fridge. Checked wood-database for elm, there's no way. The guy at Rockler thought it could be Mahogany, but the endgrain to my eye doesn't have the pores of either African or Honduran mahogany either. Hmmm.




















> Damn. I was gonna say elm
> 
> Easy to tell if it's elm. End grain has ulmiaform pores. Or something spelled like that. Looks like .•.•.•.•. Or close to it.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## DavePolaschek

> There is a lot of torque applied to those joints yet fine chairs do not appear beefy.
> Maybe in 10 or 20 years I ll try.


I'm trying to decide if I'm going to take a chair class from Elia Bizzarri or Peter Galbert, John. Might be this summer, but most likely it'll be 2020. Sounds like I'll be a little ahead of you, though. I made a shop stool which sits pretty well. Hardly fine chairmaking, but the joints are holding up pretty well, even with a big galoot like me flumping onto it.


----------



## EarlS

John - granadillo, eucalyptus, maybe spanish cedar? Send it up to me and I'll see if I can figure out what it is. Of course it will require me to make something with it…..

Kenny - I'm working on your Christmas gift as fast as I can. I still have a few more days to get it in the mail so you can open it on Christmas Eve. Keep your shorts on and your cape off…....

(he gets more impatient every year) ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

Better hurry Earl or I'll mail you the shorts and open the cape.

I had thought today would be shop time to work on Christmas gifts but that's been shot down like it went hunting with Dick Cheney…


----------



## JohnMcClure

> shot down like it went hunting with Dick Cheney…


Awesome line


----------



## DavePolaschek

> shot down like it went hunting with Dick Cheney…
> 
> Awesome line


NOT IN THE FACE!

Snow wasn't too bad here. I shoveled it all by hand in under an hour, including my neighbor lady's driveway. Bandsaw guides are on, and I'm fiddling with my kerfing plane while I try to figure out the Rob Cosman Dust Collection Kenny told me about.

Pretty dang good Sunday morning so far.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually Grant showed us the bandsaw DC idea. I need to incorporate it myself 

For the record, Dick Cheney is a badass and Mel Brooks is a a comedy wizard.

Wanna see my fast draw? Wanna see it again?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh. I just remembered I was supposed to build you one. ;-)

Thanks, Grant!


----------



## Lazyman

John, if there is a coating on that endgrain, it might help to take a sharp knife or chisel and get a new, smooth clean cut and as close up pictures as you can. I agree that none of the things mentioned so far look right to me.


----------



## EarlS

Proud alumni of the same high school the Dick Cheney attended. I met him several times when I was younger. Not a lot of people in WY so it wasn't uncommon to see him out and about.

I'm working with red elm for the first time. It will be interesting to see how it finishes. The coarse grain might go well with a dark stain to highlight the grain. The elm fibers are very stringy so tear out is a bit of an issue. The box joints will be interesting to cut.

BTW - Nathan and Duck are you considering joining the swap??


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, 


















Maybe a bit more clear after I pared off with a chisel.


> John, if there is a coating on that endgrain, it might help to take a sharp knife or chisel and get a new, smooth clean cut and as close up pictures as you can. I agree that none of the things mentioned so far look right to me.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## doubleG469

> Wow Gary. That s some nice work. I needed some inspiration to get me back into the shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nothing to but to do it. I've had a great time making a ton of bowls and some natural Pecan cheese boards.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn I'm really late to the game on this thread.

To cover a few things I read as I went. The oak….was it Rich?

I'm not a huge fan of oak myself so the more of nature's imperfections in it the better IMO. It's just not beautiful to me, it's more 80's. Sorry guys. The alternating grain and defects of that particular glue-up is nice though and for a desk it's better than an entertainment center for sure. Sorry Kenny, I know you love the oak.

Jeff, glad the wife is doing better! Seriously she's probably the only lady I've made cry and not get in trouble for it so take care of her!

Gary…you're a turning monster now and wow! 20" walnut bowl is gorgeous. Clean and simple, I love it. Great job.

John, that round table is insane awesome. The legs are phenomenal.

Earl. Shelf looks awesome, I take over the house all the time for my projects if I have to. Do what you need to do.

Fridge, quit crapping on the thread.

I probably forgot some things. But I'm subscribed now so I can take part. I doubt I'll be in this one but you never know.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Damn I'm really late to the game on this thread.





> My coworker who's making knives perked up when I told him about some of that yellow citrus I saw AzDave make a plane out of a while back. You around, Dave? Tell me more about that wood? Should I contact you or Woody if we're looking for a flat rate box or so?


Or should I PM you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think AZWoody might be your winner on getting that stuff in blank sizes sooner. I don't have anything prepped and won't be able to until next month at the earliest. If AZWoody can't help I will if you're patient. I'm in serious cabinet making mode right now and I have a giant metal lathe sitting in the middle of everything so I'm barely surviving in my shop right now. It's a mess. A really bad mess. Like I have anxiety over it kind of mess.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Okie-doke. Thanks, Dave. Hang in there and one thing at a time.


----------



## TheFridge

Still hard to tell. Can you hit it with a block plane? Still hard to see the pore structure. . Side grain too if you can. Still looks like elm to me though I'm not as sure. Not a mahogany or Spanish cedar. Granadillo is a dark brown purple.


----------



## HokieKen

What's it taste like John? How long does it take the chunks to pass through your digestive track? That's usually how I try to ID woods. It's never worked but it's fun.


----------



## EarlS

Fridge - I was looking at some elm I have and the grain looks too tight on John's piece. The last piece of Granadillo I got from Bell Forest had similar color and grain to this piece.

I still haven't received your confirmation email for the swap. (hint, hint)

John - Whatever species it is, it will look great as a finished project.

Dave K - I sure hope you can squeeze in some time to do the swap.

Kenny - you sound like my dog, the one that eats socks. He eats them because they taste good or something, then spends the next several days looking miserable, before he either barfs it up or deposits it in the back yard for me to find when I mow. BTW - I haven't seen your confirmation email either.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> BTW - I haven t seen your confirmation email either.
> 
> - EarlS


Keep an eye out for it next time you mow.


----------



## recycle1943

Ok - I've been going some swapping anyway so I guess I'll try this.

I am definitely in !!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard Dick! Earl will be glad you're signing up. Now he can quit harassing me about joining ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - So you think the dog might have eaten your email?

Most of the 14" of snow is gone thanks to all of the rain so I'll use the I-POO app to locate it in the back yard when I get home. If I find it, I'll put it in a baggie and send it back to you with the box of stuff that will be heading your way once I get it filled. I'll also have the I-POO scan for socks. There might couple of pairs out there. I don't want you freezing your toes off when you are waiting by the mail box.

It's not harassing - I'm vociferously "encouraging" you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome to the swap Dick! You do some *amazing* work! Your turnings are really something.



> Welcome aboard Dick! Earl will be glad you are signing up. Now he can quit harassing me about joining ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


I wouldn't bet on *that* Ken! :-}


----------



## HokieKen

Who said anything about the dog Earl?

I'm hoping to get in on this one for sure. Just taking my sweet time deciding ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I reckon I might as well get on the list, confirmation email is sent to Earl 
Come on in Kenny the water's just fine!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I'm going to be like your wife and keep nagging at you until you get the job done and done right (the way I want it done). Then, I'll keep nagging about how long it took and why you had to buy so many new tools and why you spend so much time in the shop.

Did I miss anything?

I'll add Grant and Dick to the list tonight when I get home. Welcome aboard the USS Minnow. The 3 hour cruise might just take a bit longer due to some mechanical issues. I guess I'm the Skipper and Kenny is Gilligan (or maybe Ginger?), Dave P is the Professor, anyone else want to volunteer for the other parts?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny - I m going to be like your wife and keep nagging at you until you get the job done and done right (the way I want it done). Then, I ll keep nagging about how long it took and why you had to buy so many new tools and why you spend so much time in the shop.
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I ll add Grant and Dick to the list tonight when I get home. Welcome aboard the USS Minnow. The 3 hour cruise might just take a bit longer due to some mechanical issues. I guess I m the Skipper and Kenny is Gilligan (or maybe Ginger?), Dave P is the Professor, anyone else want to volunteer for the other parts?
> 
> - EarlS


I like to be millionaire Earl :<))


----------



## HokieKen

If you let me be Mary Ann, I'll be way too occupied with myself to participate in any swaps for the foreseeable future.

People drooled over Ginger but Mary Ann was the hot one. Fact, not opinion.


----------



## CFrye

People drooled over Ginger but Mary Ann was the hot one. Fact, not opinion.

My husband agrees, Kenny! 
I cook like Ginger but am way closer in age to Mrs. Howell!


----------



## HokieKen

You're husband obviously has good taste in women Candy ;-)

And I have the body of the Skipper, the brains of Gilligan and a lot less money than Mr. Howell!


----------



## EarlS

You have to give it to them, though, they had some mad woodworking skills if you look at their accommodations and furniture.

Candy - are you volunteering to be Mary Ann?

Tony is Mr. Howell. BTW - all those $100,000 bills have Art Linkletter's picture on them.


----------



## HokieKen

I just never understood why they didn't kill Gilligan. He was always the one that did something to screw up their plan to get off the island. The professor shoulda just whipped up some concrete coconuts and tied them to his ankles and sent him swimming.

I got curious… Then:









Now:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

is that Maryanns mug shot ? :<((


----------



## HokieKen

It appears so Tony. I didn't take the time to read about what happened.


----------



## duckmilk

> is that Maryanns mug shot ? :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


If so, that makes her even more cool!

What, nobody wants to be Mrs. Howell?

Like I said, I have an idea for the swap, but the MIL is still recovering from her stroke and I will most likely have to go up there eventually. Currently I am taking care of the horses and other things here while the wife is gone. Plus, taxes in Jan. (property, estimated quarterly, payroll) plus the lawyer for doing our trust, are probably going to cost me much more than I have, GRRR


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Keep me supplied in coconuts, and I don't see any reason to be mad at Gilligan. This is a pretty nice island.

Looks like I'm ordering a large flat rate box from AZWoody.

I had an idea of what I was going to build for the swap, but I think I need to put it off a little longer. At least until Kenny, Tony, and Candy join. And maybe Duck and Dave.

Welcome to Grant and Dick! Good to see someone can make up their mind and join up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Huh. Keep me supplied in coconuts, and I don't see any reason to be mad at Gilligan. This is a pretty nice island.
> 
> Looks like I'm ordering a large flat rate box from AZWoody.
> 
> I had an idea of what I was going to build for the swap, but I think I need to put it off a little longer. At least until Kenny, and Candy join. And maybe Duck and Dave.
> 
> Welcome to Grant and Dick! Good to see someone can make up their mind and join up.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I fixed it Dave P. :<))


----------



## EarlS

We officially are up to 10. Grant and Dick are on the list. C'mon you swap slackers, only 21 shopping days until Christmas and just a few more after that is the sign up deadline.

You know you're a procrastinator when Dave signs up before you do…... And Dave, thanks for the help persuading these bums to get off their bums. I'm sure I'll need all the help I can get to corral this clowder (or clutter) of cats.


----------



## TheFridge

If y'all didn't know. I'm a ginger. So it sounds like it was meant to be. Not super ginger but enough to not have a soul.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave P put me as a "maybe" so I'll support his post.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If y'all didn't know. I'm a ginger. So it sounds like it was meant to be. Not super ginger but enough to not have a soul.
> 
> - TheFridge


I would have never know. You're always wearing a hat when we hang out man.


----------



## Lazyman

> BTW - Nathan and Duck are you considering joining the swap??
> 
> - EarlS


I am not quite ready to commit but thinking seriously about it. I am still noodling about what to make.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I hope you get a big'un while you're noodling, the water's cold!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see any red in there Fridge (besides the truck and the neck)









Was that on your Alaska trip Grant? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. I forgot that **************************************** reappropriated that term.

Looking at that picture, I have to wonder if the guy bled to death. That right dorsal fin is awfully close to his jugular. Maybe that explains the expression on his face.


----------



## GrantA

Nah Kenny that's in my backyard after all this rain!


----------



## EarlS




----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> - GrantA


That kid in the second clip is my kind of dude.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You know you want to, Nathan. You can be Mrs. Howell!

Or a cannibal. Up to you.


----------



## Lazyman

Why we wear face masks when turning. I guess my epoxy patch didn't work.


----------



## TheFridge

> If y'all didn't know. I'm a ginger. So it sounds like it was meant to be. Not super ginger but enough to not have a soul.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I would have never know. You're always wearing a hat when we hang out man.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yeah.

A jimmy hat

Edit: I can't help myself


----------



## DavePolaschek

Stopped at the hardware store on the way home last night. Bought a spare "extension wand" for my shop-vac which will get turned into the dust collection system on my bandsaw. Not sure why I started looking in the plumbing aisle, but at some point I realized there were already parts that would fit the vacuum perfectly just a couple aisles over. Duh.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I don't know if Nathan wants to be Mrs. Howell. It would be quite a drag.

Anyone…...??

Fridge - If you participate in the swap, maybe your sender could get you a *********************************** soul at Walmart as a bonus item.


----------



## Lazyman

As I get older I am starting to look like I've been dragged behind a truck.

Oh, different kind of drag.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I don't know if Nathan wants to be Mrs. Howell. It would be quite a drag.


But he would have such fabulous furs!

Ahem.

Maybe I should stick to jokes about how dust collectors suck.


----------



## EarlS

At least I didn't have to explain the joke. Guess I'd better not quit my day job.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Fridge, we all thought it, you just had the (in)decency to say it. Pretty sure Dave lobbed that one to see who'd swing ;-)

Dang Nathan, sorry about that bowl man. That turquoise looks incredible in whatever wood that was. You should keep those pieces and make an abstract wall hanging a' la Dali. For some reason the pieces remind me of his melting clocks 



> As I get older I am starting to look like I ve been dragged behind a truck.
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


Wasn't an old pickup truck with a soulless ginger driving was it? In any case, I think that makes you a perfect fit as Mrs. Howell ;-)

Dave P - What plumbing parts? Iquiring minds want to know. And they wan't pictures too…



> ...
> 
> Fridge - If you participate in the swap, maybe your sender could get you a *********************************** soul at Walmart as a bonus item.
> 
> - EarlS


They NEVER have any in stock. Apparently there's a bad problem with people shoplifting those. Although where they hide them to sneak them out will forever be a mystery.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Better than an asshat Fridge.

Nice family pics Kenny!!

So who's the professor?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - What plumbing parts? Iquiring minds want to know. And they want pictures too…


No plumbing parts. I was looking at them (because a p-trap kit would give me everything I need for cheap) when I realized if I buy shop-vac parts, I won't have to worry about things not fitting.

I got a 2' long 1 1/4" extension tube (the smaller size vacuum cleaner tube) and a converter to step it down from the 2.5" hose my Ridgid shop-vac uses.

Pictures probably will come after the weekend, but I plan to blog it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Better than an asshat Fridge.
> 
> Nice family pics Kenny!!
> 
> So who's the professor?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts





> Welcome aboard the USS Minnow. The 3 hour cruise might just take a bit longer due to some mechanical issues. I guess I m the Skipper and Kenny is Gilligan (or maybe Ginger?), Dave P is the Professor, anyone else want to volunteer for the other parts?
> 
> - EarlS


There is your answer Dave ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well obviously it isn't this Dave.

I read that Tony, just seems like forever ago. This guy can't remember stuff like that.

Thanks!


----------



## GrantA

Dave that's what I used -piece of dowel duct taped in the end seals it up and it's mounted with slip fit zip ties. High tech close tolerance stuff I tell ya. Works like a champ!


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like Fridge is Ginger. I'm sure Kenny can dredge up some of Fridge's selfies.

I have to wonder what the front of that Confederate Flag bikini looks like. Or maybe I shouldn't….Never mind


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

I'll put my Confederate bikini on tonight and snap a pic for ya Earl.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I ll put my Confederate bikini on tonight and snap a pic for ya Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


OMG I'm never going to get that out of my head… :-(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ll put my Confederate bikini on tonight and snap a pic for ya Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen





> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Relax Bill I don't have a Confederate bikini. I'm just gonna use body paint.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Argh! I know better. I had intentions of getting back to the shop after a couple hours but didn't make it. Left a glued panel on top of the table saw. 
Looks like I'm practicing coopering now and I need it flat to cut the edges on the router table. 
Now it's flipped over with a 50cal can full of lead ingots on top lol


----------



## HokieKen

It shouldn't have cupped that bad overnight Grant. Especially with this stupid dry air the past week or so… Hopefully it'll go back after a while.


----------



## Bluenote38

Nooooooo!!?


----------



## GrantA

Yeah, about that. It was Monday, actually might have been Sunday when I intended to get right back. It's not that bad, just always something 
Any of yall got little kids? My girls are 6&9 and I've been running around like a lunatic these last few days - tis the season!
Making some shop time today though.
On a positive note, I use Durhams water putty for filler, I tried something new - instead of water I used some stain, worked pretty good too fill a knot it seems. We'll see once I wipe the whole panel


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*PLEASE NO MORE :<((((((((*


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - don't worry about the body paint. I found your college year book picture:










Gotta go - I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## HokieKen

My son's 25 Grant. His kids are 1, 3 & 6. It will never stop…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice try Earl. That pansy has way too much hair on his head and way too little everywhere else though.


----------



## EarlS

I figured you put on a wig, one of those 6 pack abs shirts, and your boxers…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are missing out. I've seen Kenny in a unicorn bikini once. Was better than I thought.

Grant, it only gets worse as they get older. I have to juggle a wrestling meet and orchestra concert tonight.

Good thing I only have two boys that I know about….not sure how I would handle more. Let's just say I don't answer the door if I don't know who's knocking.


----------



## GrantA

I had to look this one up after Kenny's body hair comment -heads up though lots of f-bombs
LOL


----------



## HokieKen

*It's a hard life pickin' stones and pullin' teats, but sure as Gods got sandals, it beats fightin' dudes with treasure trails.*

I know what I'll be watching for the foreseeable future. That was friggin' hilarious!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Grant, it only gets worse as they get older. I have to juggle *AT* a wrestling meet and orchestra concert tonight.
> ...
> - KelleyCrafts


What a difference 2 letters can make.


----------



## GrantA

Haha I saw their "S&P for me" skit and then had to watch more. Enjoy!


----------



## HokieKen

And naturally it requires a subscription service I don't have. Grrrrr. Can't we all just agree that Amazon and Netflix are all we need and boycott everything else?


----------



## GrantA

I've just watched their clips on Facebook /YouTube. What subscription do you need to see them?

Edit - I see its on Hulu - sweet! I'll have to watch em 
I think we might use Hulu more than Netflix lately


----------



## HokieKen

Hulu and Crave both have it. And I ain't paying for another stinkin' service.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave that s what I used -piece of dowel duct taped in the end seals it up and it s mounted with slip fit zip ties. High tech close tolerance stuff I tell ya. Works like a champ!


Ahh. I bought a hose clamp to make sure the dowel stays put, Grant. Because I'm pretty sure it's impossible to have too many hose clamps.


----------



## EarlS

I've always considered duct tape a multi purpose tool. It can function as a clamp with a little persuasion.

I'm pretty sure God created duct tape on the 8th day to help hold things together when mankind started breaking his creation.


----------



## HokieKen

Beer was the 8th day Earl. Duct tape was the 9th. As a result of the beer.


----------



## EarlS




----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl for your eyes only I will be having surgery on dec.20 I will let you know after that as far as my shop time thanks for your understanding :<((


----------



## HokieKen

Okay dudes and dudettes. Need some opinions. Take a look at the two projects below. I have a set of drivers to make for Christmas. Need to know opinions on:

Solid or laminated blanks?
Which handle style? There isn't a big difference but the Father's Day ones are more oval while the swap ones have a more defined "flat"


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl for your eyes only I will be having surgery on dec.20 I will let you know after that as far as my shop time thanks for your understanding :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, sorry buddy but we can all see that. Hope the surgery is simple and smooth and don't keep you out of the shop too long! Let me know if you need anything buddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Need to know opinions


Solid not composite. Swap style.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Okay dudes and dudettes. Need some opinions. Take a look at the two projects below. I have a set of drivers to make for Christmas. Need to know opinions on:
> * Solid or laminated blanks?
> * Which handle style? There isn't a big difference but the Father's Day ones are more oval while the swap ones have a more defined "flat"
> 
> - HokieKen


I love them both cant decide I called grace for some shanks to buy for this swap he gave me a pretty good deal on 5 or more :<))


----------



## GrantA

Solid swap style 
On second thought that's too simple for you, they should be laminated as celtic knots!


----------



## HokieKen

> Solid swap style
> On second thought that s too simple for you, they should be laminated as celtic knots!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Well of course that's the answer!


----------



## HokieKen

Unfortunately there's not time for knots on a full set between now and Christmas with all the other gifts :-(


----------



## HokieKen

I love Walnut. What other wood can look like this:









Then when you open it up, it looks like this?


----------



## HokieKen

And of course y'all all like the swap geometry better. I never made a sketch for those…

But, the votes are in for solid handles! So 1/2 will be Walnut 

It'll be a 6-driver set. Any votes for the accompanying wood? Something native to VA. Preferrably lighter colored I think to complement the Walnut. White Oak? Maple? Cherry? Hackberry? Holly? Pear? Alsio have spalted Maple in addition to "clean" Maple. Ash?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

spalted Maple would look totally awesome together IMO :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Holly would be very contrasting. I also like pear; fruit woods make nice tool handles.


----------



## HokieKen

They do indeed. Wish I had some Apple but I don't.


----------



## GrantA

maple- I'm partial to spalted for my set ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That's cool Grant. You need to buy some? ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Pear, and hackberry. Any mulberry? You can't go wrong with spalted maple.

BTW - no new entrants in the swap in the last 24 hours. C'mon you swap slackers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If a guy were to pm me his address, I could drop a chunk of apple into a small flat-rate box tomorrow morning. Maybe get some pear in return?


----------



## GrantA

Earl I've been recruiting for this swap over in the air nailer thread, maybe some of those guys will come over

Now I know where I stand on Kenny's Christmas to-do list  It's cool I do still owe him and a couple other guys a box of pecan. I've been "aging" it  It's still alongside the driveway. That's how it gets the cool spalting! Maybe it won't rain for a few days in a row and I'll slice a couple ****************************** and see how it's looking!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just caught up on all the nonsense in this thread that I cannot un-see, unfortunately. 
Here's something else gross but equally bizzare:








That I saw today in Huntsville, TX.
Sign doesn't even look that old.

While you guys are choosing Gilligan characters I'm looking at your previous swap projects and am humbled. Like a peasant at a meeting of kings.
Hopefully I can think of something soon that will be up to the high standards you have set in swaps past.


----------



## GrantA

Don't sweat it John you can put a nail in a door knob and call it a scratch awl. Or (and?!?) just send beer  we like beer


----------



## JohnMcClure

Oh and Grant, I have kids too. 4 and 2 and 2. They are wonderful and there are not enough hours in the day to exhaust them. I bring them into my shop, they love it and its good for them, but I don't get to use power tools during those times - too loud for now.


> Don t sweat it John you can put a nail in a door knob and call it a scratch awl. Or (and?!?) just send beer  we like beer
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

I have gotten my girls into the shop on occasion, one of these days I'll get the shop in order so they can have an area to tinker.


----------



## JohnMcClure

These pics are a bit dated but when I built my workbench, I made them a scale model. Vise, pegs to pound, threaded dowels to screw…
Now it also has a hand crank grinder:


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for all the input and quick feedback y'all . Got some Walnut and spalted Maple blanks sized and all my centers marked out. I'll save the actual turning to start tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave - I git this set covered but I got plenty of Pear and zero Apple so if you want to swap a box, I'm definitely up for it 

John - meeting of kings??? Geeze man, you need to re-read the thread! That last picture is awesome of the boys. It's quite evident which one will be holding the other's beer in a decade or so ;-) Some of us have to see how fast the grinder can spin and some of us have to make sure they don't grind their business off in the process!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks for all the input and quick feedback y'all . Got some Walnut and spalted Maple blanks sized and all my centers marked out. I'll save the actual turning to start tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*EXCELLENT CHOICES Kenny :<))*


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony. Y'all picked em!

I haven't forgotten this little guy inspired by Earl in the last swap:









Just haven't been in the shop much lately. She's about done though ). Just got to put some magnets in to hold the scale and sand/polish everything up and put a little finish on.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Dang that is a seriously fine looking gauge you made.

John - now you did it…... Kenny will want us to genuflect to him and he'll start wearing a purple cape with ermine trim when he's out by the mail box. I guess I need to stop by Burger King and get him a crown too.

In all seriousness, the whole idea of the swap is to poke some fun at the fellow swappers now and again and make something that takes you out of your comfort level a bit. Your reward is interesting reading and a cool project sent to you by a fellow LJ. I don't think anyone has been disappointed in what they got, except maybe if the beer sprang a leak during shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Earl. It's pretty rough at present but a little sandpaper and polishing compound will put some lipstick on that pig ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John - meeting of kings??? Geeze man, you need to re-read the thread!


I agree there is a marked difference in the quality of your projects and the quality of your banter and associated images…


> That last picture is awesome of the boys. It's quite evident which one will be holding the other's beer in a decade or so ;-) Some of us have to see how fast the grinder can spin and some of us have to make sure they don't grind their business off in the process!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny! That pic was something of an exception, though. Normally the skinny one is the intellectual and the short one is doing some serious damage:


----------



## HokieKen

Glad I ain't a tree in your yard John ;-)

Or mine for that matter!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I git this set covered but I got plenty of Pear and zero Apple so if you want to swap a box, I'm definitely up for it


PM sent. Seems like a good idea to me.

Also reminds me I need to check with the co-worker who's been drying my apricot in his back yard and see about getting a chunk of that back. Been four years now, it should be fairly well dried.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Hopefully Kenny or one of John's boys haven't been back there "watering" it.

A short rant:

I got cornered into "helping" a co-worker make a set of 50" corner TV shelves for her garage. I spent last night cutting the boards for it. After I finished cutting them, she asked me when I was coming over to install it. So Sunday afternoon is shot. It gets better. She has a carpenter renovating the garage for her but his estimate to do this work was "too expensive". I'm trying to come up with a polite way to tell her my time isn't free either. She ignores the subtle hints that I am busy and don't have time. This is the 3rd time I've been roped into "helping" her with a project this year, which really means making it for her and installing it. At least she does buy the materials.

Ideas??


----------



## HokieKen

Tell her your wife thinks you're having an affair Earl.


----------



## RichBolduc

Tell her you're to busy making mallets and layout tools for strangers on a message board.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Continuing the theme, tell her your wife already thinks you're having an affair with strangers on a message board

Seriously though it's a tough spot but just tell her. Folks don't think about it sometimes - "homemade" items should be free right? Lol. If she has done it 3x she either is milking you for all its worth, or doesn't realize.


----------



## RichBolduc

As long as he's not having an affair with the mallets and layout tools strangers on a message board are sending him that he uses to put her stuff together.

Rich



> Continuing the theme, tell her your wife already thinks you re having an affair with strangers on a message board
> 
> Seriously though it s a tough spot but just tell her. Folks don t think about it sometimes - "homemade" items should be free right? Lol.
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## Bluenote38

I got roped into that kind of thing a couple of times. I ended up jacking the price of the material a lot and said I needed a "special $259 tool" to do it. I over bought material and picked up a tool I wanted the returned the materials I didn't use. It's a bit of a cheat but after three of those projects it stopped. Thinking about it you probably needed a Kreg for the pocket screws to ensure the joint strength and an Incra miter gauge to make cuts. Of the appropriate precision. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness Earl, I totally know where you're coming from. With me it's mostly from family so it's even more of an awkward situation. But, when people tell me they got a quote and it was too much, I say something along the lines of "you better go with that, no way I can do it that cheaply" if they told me how much the quote was. If they didn't say how much the quote was, I'll say "I can do it but, I have a feeling someone who does it for a living and maybe has some help will probably do it for less than I would have to charge."

But I think in your case, Grant is on it. If you're planning to do the shelves anyway, I'd just have a conversation before/while you're doing it and tell her that you really don't have much free time and you have lots of stuff to do at your own house. So you're happy to help with these shelves but in the future she should probably see if someone else can do the work instead because you're stretched awfully thin.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a friend want a project he saw on amazon. All made of wood. He asked if I could make one and how much would I charge. I looked at it and did the calculations and it came out about double amazons price. I explained the reason my price was higher, mostly I am not in a factory mass producing it at low wages and the wood I use is of a higher quality (and cost). He passed on the order.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, sorry about the neighbor. The other guys mostly have it covered, but my Minnesota-nice (i.e. passive-aggressive) approach would be to just say "I'm awfully busy. Not sure when I will be able to get to it," and then never get to it.

"Oh, sorry. This weekend I'm flossing my cat." "Oh, I need to go in for elective surgery this week." "Oh, the moon is retrograde in Leo this week - it's a horrible time for woodworking." That sort of thing.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the ideas, comments. I figured I wasn't the only one that has had this problem come up.

The "free" help part is the problem. While I'm not looking to get paid for "helping", a thank you gesture, like a gift card or 6 pack of beer would be appreciated. If I'm asked to do a project and get paid for it, then I give a reasonable estimate for T&M.

I think I'll pass on Rich's idea, though. I might get in trouble with the wife with that one.

I tried using the "affair" excuse once and almost had to resuscitate my wife because she was laughing so hard she couldn't breathe. So close…...


----------



## HokieKen

You should actually have an affair with the woman Earl. That'll teach your wife to laugh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You should actually have an affair with the woman Earl. That ll teach your wife to laugh!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hilarious!

Earl, you just have to learn to say no or give a price if you want to do it. The idea of getting free work from someone because someone else charges too much is a serious character flaw. If you offered, that's one thing but to ask and expect it for free is just plain disrespectful. Especially after she was quoted and didn't want to pay it. I hate to be the grump here but I think the whole situation is rude and it sounds like this would be project number three, which means it sounds like you kind of setup this expectation yourself with the previous two. A talk is in order buddy. Not a fun one but one that you need to have or you'll feel like this every time and I guarantee you this wouldn't be the last one.

.02


----------



## HokieKen

> John - meeting of kings??? Geeze man, you need to re-read the thread!
> 
> I agree there is a marked difference in the quality of your projects and the quality of your banter and associated images…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


He says. Then shows a picture of his kid watering a pine…

Yep, you'll fit in fine John.


----------



## HokieKen

Now Earl, just to be clear. I hope you understand none of the advice given above regarding your girlfriend applies to us. So if we all ask for a batch of dice mallets for instance, you should do that without complaint letting the feeling of fulfillment suffice as the only recompense you need for your effort. And materials. And shipping. There's enough fulfillment in there to cover those too…


----------



## RichBolduc

Another option is to screw it up something awful so they never ask for help again.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Dave P - What plumbing parts? Iquiring minds want to know. And they want pictures too…
> 
> No plumbing parts. I was looking at them (because a p-trap kit would give me everything I need for cheap) when I realized if I buy shop-vac parts, I won't have to worry about things not fitting.
> 
> I got a 2' long 1 1/4" extension tube (the smaller size vacuum cleaner tube) and a converter to step it down from the 2.5" hose my Ridgid shop-vac uses.
> 
> Pictures probably will come after the weekend, but I plan to blog it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I started stumbled upon that Bob Cosman bandsaw vacuum attachment idea a while ago but the way my bandsaw is setup, I would have to remove it to tilt the bed, which I actually do more often than expected, so never pulled the trigger. I am looking forward to seeing your pictures and blog. It would be a huge improvement because the dust collection on my bands saw sucks (or doesn't actually).


----------



## EarlS

Kenny, Dave and Rich - The Three Wise Men or Wise Guys depending on your religious affiliation.

Kenny - you forgot the beer. Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, instead of trying to salvage the turquoise, I just adjusted the design. Since it was to be a fairly flat platter, I just cut and carved it into a new shape.


----------



## doubleG469

> Why we wear face masks when turning. I guess my epoxy patch didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Ouch!


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - great save. The leaf looks awesome and would make a great platter.


----------



## doubleG469

> "Oh, sorry. This weekend I'm flossing my cat." "Oh, I need to go in for elective surgery this week." "Oh, the moon is retrograde in Leo this week - it's a horrible time for woodworking." That sort of thing.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hey wait a second, Dave has used two of these excuses to get out of swaps….


----------



## GrantA

Outstanding save Nathan!
As for the bandsaw DC, yeah you can't tilt the table with it in place. One of these days I'll make a wedge or three for cutting bevels on there


----------



## doubleG469

> John - meeting of kings??? Geeze man, you need to re-read the thread!
> 
> I agree there is a marked difference in the quality of your projects and the quality of your banter and associated images…
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> He says. Then shows a picture of his kid watering a pine…
> 
> Yep, you ll fit in fine John.
> 
> - HokieKen


I am glad I now have proof I'm not the only one working in the garage in my UnderRoo's …. I was starting to feel awkward.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job saving that Nathan!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey wait a second, Dave has used two of these excuses to get out of swaps…


Dang it. You're not sniffing enough lacquer fumes, Gary. You're not supposed to remember that. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Catching up… I'll bet Candy is second guessing whether to sign up. ;-)

Kenny, I thought we already settled this. The 3-axis Wera shaped handle was the perfect screwdriver handle shape.










EDIT: That's actually a 4-axis shape.


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely agree Nathan. No time to work that out before Christmas though so I'll stick with a tried and true design. Definitely going to try to work out the Wera geometry on my own drivers though!

Awesome save on the bowl too man. That's awesome


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - you forgot the beer.
> 
> - EarlS


Words never before uttered. That's just crazy talk.


----------



## Lazyman

> You should actually have an affair with the woman Earl. That ll teach your wife to laugh!
> 
> - HokieKen


Or is that the best way to get the coworker to stop asking? Oh wait, she doesn't answer the door in a robe does she?


----------



## HokieKen

That makes me think of another "out" for Earl. Show up in a robe to install the shelves. Wear Gary's UnderRoos underneath it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That makes me think of another "out" for Earl. Show up in a robe to install the shelves. Wear Gary s UnderRoos underneath it.
> 
> - HokieKen


That only works if you tell her you're wearing another man's undies.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That makes me think of another "out" for Earl. Show up in a robe to install the shelves. Wear Gary s UnderRoos underneath it.
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))*


----------



## EarlS




----------



## GrantA

> Catching up… I'll bet Candy is second guessing whether to sign up. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Kenny warned her. Or pre-apologized. One of those lol


----------



## RichBolduc

As long as he was wearing more than his cape.

Rich



> Catching up… I'll bet Candy is second guessing whether to sign up. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Kenny warned her. Or pre-apologized. One of those lol
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## doubleG469

Wow this took a left turn….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would say pretty far left in this case Gary.

Edited because I can't read…


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Earl. You're co-worker looks a lot like Tim Curry. She's hot!


----------



## GrantA

> Wow this took a left turn….
> 
> - doubleG469


Like a Nascar race- nothing but left turns!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

1 MINITE IN :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow this took a left turn….
> 
> - doubleG469


Your the one sharing UnderRoos with Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

Changing the the subject for a tool gloat….

Ever since Dave posted the picture of his post drill during the last swap I've been coveting one. My daughter went and picked up this one I found a little north of KC. It was cheap too.

Looks like I'm going to have to rearrange the shop furniture again to open up some wall space. Not sure I'll even use it that much. I just think they're cool.


----------



## GrantA

Nice find Nathan!


----------



## EarlS

As long as you cover your left eye you should be OK. All of this happened after the left turn so if you cover your left eye you won't have see it and be permanently scarred. I realize the warning is a bit late, but better late than never.

Let's Do the Time Warp Again!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ever since Dave posted the picture of his post drill during the last swap I've been coveting one. My daughter went and picked up this one I found a little north of KC. It was cheap too.


Sweet score, Nathan. I end up using mine a lot. It's just a drill press. With some exercise.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Nathan! I like those post drills too. I ain't putting one in my shop but they're cool!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Nathan! I have one just like that in my shop except it has belts, a table, a stand alone post that it's mounted to and a motor. Super handy!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave 

Nathan - would you put a motor on there with a belt to drive the input gear. I just really want to see that animal now.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have crept along in background these last 2 swaps. I have missed you guys and feel that I will finally have time to be able to join this swap. I am all in. This will be fun.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I have crept along in background these last 2 swaps. I have missed you guys and feel that I will finally have time to be able to join this swap. I am all in. This will be fun.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Welcome Neil /Pooh :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo for the Pooh!

Welcome back man!


----------



## EarlS

Great to see you are back Neil!! You can add some respectability to this swap. I'll officially add you to the list tonight.


----------



## PoohBaah

I am not sure about the respectability. I just plod my way through.


----------



## EarlS

Poohbaah is added. That makes 11. Please spread the word on the other forums so we can get more folks to participate.

Nathan - if you sign up then Kenny can sign up and be lucky number 13, Duck can be 14, Candy 15, Dave Kelley - 16, Tony - 17 (I'm hopefully optimistic that you will be able to play along).


----------



## bndawgs

can't believe no one asked(or did I miss it?) if Earl's neighbor was hot before giving advice.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave Kelley can't be 16 Earl. Cause he's 41. Today ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> can t believe no one asked(or did I miss it?) if Earl s neighbor was hot before giving advice.
> 
> - Steve


Earl lives in Iowa. We assume she isn't.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was a private video Kenny, you told me you weren't going to share it with anyone when you recorded it!

PS, thanks for calling me out jerk.


----------



## HokieKen

You're welcome on both counts ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome back, Pooh! We missed you! Are you our Mrs. Howell?


----------



## RichBolduc

New table saw fence installed, finished up a custom Etsy order for a bottle stopper…. materials in house and truck for an assembly/outfeed table…. Off tomorrow and the wifes out of town this weekend… Who wants to come help me build an outfeed/assembly table?

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Happy Birthday Dave!

I'm channeling my inner Italian right now, chicken Parm in cast iron- wish me luck


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not a bad deal Rich! Enjoy the time and peace and quiet!

Thanks Grant! Good luck with your Italian attempt!


----------



## RichBolduc

This is the stopper going out.




























As for the table… It's going to be 48×48 with 12 drawers, shelves for my Ridgid and wen sander, a face vice and t-tracks. Hoping to make a project post out of it and clean the shop up some with the extra storage.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Can your wife take mine with her Rich? I really need some down time! And wherever my wife is, a grandkid is never far behind…

Bottle stopper looks great!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday Dave!

That's a pretty stopper, Rich. I'd help, but I'm going to be cutting up a tree for Kenny.

Good luck, Grant. Dinner here was black beans and rice with linguiça. Side of squash.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Dave. Dinner tonight for me will be a fillet and lobster. That should happen every night imo.


----------



## GrantA

Whew. Dudes, (Candy hasn't been around much - Kenny might have scared her off) that was awesome!
Usually my wife makes pasta dishes, I make pretty much everything else. She makes unbreaded chicken Parmesan, I changed things up a bit 
Filleted chicken breasts (so they cook faster), flour /egg/bread crumb dredge, browned in local pecan oil in my iron skillet. I did use marinara from a jar for sake of time, add sauce, top with thick sliced mozzarella and bake. Served with fettuccine. 
Now I'm sipping on what's left of my wine letting this settle before I'm back to the shop. I'm just doing a little shellac for tonight so no worries there ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Oh and Rich, congrats on the order! Looks great but I don't think I know anyone who would actually make use of a functional stopper- wine is meant to be enjoyed ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

This is my 3rd online stopper sale actually, but first custom request. I agree though, one a wine bottle is open you finish the bottle.. now I can see some nice wood one's for Scotch, because a good scotch should last.

Rich



> Oh and Rich, congrats on the order! Looks great but I don t think I know anyone who would actually make use of a functional stopper- wine is meant to be enjoyed ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Wine is what ladies drink and Scotch is for the Scots. You girls grab a beer.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny you just haven't found the right wine!


----------



## HokieKen

Sure I have. It's called beer ;-)

Actually, when we were on our honeymoon in Alaska we went to a winery there and they had an Ice Wine that was like suckling at the teats of a godess. So I'll give ya that there are some good wines.

Any liquor, scotch or otherwise, just tastes like grain alcohol to me. No doubt pallet trauma from yacking gallons of everclear and moonshine in my formative years…


----------



## duckmilk

> Dave Kelley can t be 16 Earl. Cause he s 41. Today ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow! Has it already been a year since we made videos for you Dave?

That bourbon bottle stopper is really nice looking Rich.

I made pozole tonight but I'm afraid the wife may find it a little too spicy. It's dang good though so she will just have to suffer it through.

Good to hear from Neil again and that he is joining. How's the barn remodel going Neil?

Still on the fence about joining, but I have a really nice idea in mind, something I have wanted to build for myself for a while, soo…I would probably be making multiples (not like Earl does though) so I can screw some up. I'll have to do some planning.

Nice post drill Nathan and good save on the platter. I'm interested in a post vise but prices for old and new are pretty high.


----------



## duckmilk

Palate Kenny, just sayin' ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Let's see here - time to catch up

I hope Candy didn't abandon us.

Happy Birthday Dave!!! - you're still young enough to enjoy birthdays!! The way I like surf and turf is to have surf one night and turf the next night that way you don't eat too much of one to enjoy the other.

We have wine a couple times a year, usually at my brother's house and they only drink the good stuff. Looking forward to Christmas dinner at their place. Still, a good local brew tastes pretty darn good with some IA beef.

Grant - do you have leftovers and do they taste as good as they picture?

Good to hear from you Duck. Man I hope you can join the swap. I'm making multiples for the same reasons you mentioned, once I get Kenny's Christmas present done.

Kenny - I had to stop working on your Christmas present to work on this shelf, then I managed to short cut one of the pieces. Even though I cut a little off the other end it was still too short. Guess I'm buying a pine 1×4 from Homer tomorrow and spending Sunday installing it. So I'm not sure Santa will be delivering your present in time.

Sucks to be you.

On a side note - how do you turn off the email notification. You clowns are blowing up my inbox with all these posts.


----------



## Lazyman

What the Hell. I'm in.

Email sent.

What to make, What to make.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Nathan! I'm still trying to figure out what to make too, but I can still go a while before I need to start preparing wood. The wide-open surprise means all sorts of crazy ideas get considered, but I'm pretty sure nobody is going to get a Windsor chair from me in this swap, so that's one crossed off the list. Progress, right?


----------



## PoohBaah

Duck, the remodel has slowed greatly. The end of summer I was able to get everything cleaned out and begin on removing all the rotted siding and making the repairs to the structure where years of weather damage had taken place. Then, like in most areas of the country, harvest started early. That drug on longer than normal but thankfully we were able to get everythign out of the fields. There are guys that still ahve corn and beans left to pick. Then the week of Thanksgiving we shipped 7 semi loads of feeder calves so things are finally starting to slow down enough that I am at least thinking about starting back on siding. The open side is to the east to it has been protected from the light snows we have been getting here.

Its a grind.

It was 14 degrees when I got in my truck this morning so its hard to motivate putting up steel siding in the cold.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, go to your profile page. Right under your profile picture is a link to update your notification settings. Uncheck the 3rd box.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, My problem is that my list of things I am thinking about is a little too long. Most are things I've wanted to make for a while now. I'll probably start making a few of them, send what turns out the be the best one and then make another one for myself (or keep the prototype). I've got ideas from previous swaps as well as some ideas from various youtube videos I've bookmarked. Everything from jigs to tools to toys and gadgets.

EDIT: BTW, if you can figure out how to get a Windsor chair into a flat rate box, that would be a hall of fame moment.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Earl, go to your profile page. Right under your profile picture is a link to update your notification settings. Uncheck the 3rd box.
> 
> - Lazyman





> On a side note - how do you turn off the email notification. You clowns are blowing up my inbox with all these posts.
> 
> - EarlS


Or you can just "Unwatch" this thread. Red button at the top of the tread next to Favorite. That will keep everything else coming.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It was 14 degrees when I got in my truck this morning so its hard to motivate putting up steel siding in the cold.


Yeah. Hanging steel siding in below freezing weather is no fun. Hope you can get things sealed up before it gets really cold, Neil.



> Dave, My problem is that my list of things I am thinking about is a little too long.


Yeah. That's my problem too, Nathan. I've got a list of about a dozen things I want to do for my own shop, but when I ask myself, "Self, would someone who *isn't* crazy want this?" I keep coming up with, "unlikely." Or "I don't think I can pull that off just yet."

I'll figure something out. Eventually.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - Thanks for the directions. I thought I unchecked the email notification before I started the swap thread but it was still checked.

I'll get you added to the list tonight.

If you make the chair small enough it might fit in the flat rate box.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it Earl. Now I have to add dollhouse furniture to the list too. The list just keeps growing.


----------



## PoohBaah

> If you make the chair small enough it might fit in the flat rate box.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl you made me think of this …....


----------



## JohnMcClure

I think I know what I'm gonna make. It's a bit beyond my current skill level. Trouble is, its supposed to be a surprise so I guess I cant ask for input from you guys…


----------



## GrantA

Don't worry John if you ask us now by the time the rest of us start on anything we will have forgotten!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I had a great idea and was ready to sign up. Then I re-read the OP…



> ...
> *Rules:*
> Your swap item has to be at least partially made from wood or be used for wood working. Incorporating metal working is always appreciated. Just for clarification - you can make anything you would like (*as long as it is in good taste)*. The whole idea of this swap is to make something you would like to make whatever that may be - tool, jewelry box, box, mallet, shop decor, frame, gadget, whatever your creativity can come up with. Remember this is also a chance to try something different out as well.
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


I'm out.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I added that "guideline" just for yo so that the person that got your name didn't send you sawdust, a glitter bomb, corn cobs, and empty Pabst cans.

As long as you send beer that isn't skunked with your project it will be "in good taste".


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - I added that "guideline" just for yo so that the person that got your name didn t send you sawdust, a glitter bomb, corn cobs, and empty Pabst cans.
> 
> As long as you send beer *that isn t skunked* with your project it will be "in good taste".
> 
> - EarlS


Strike 2…


----------



## EarlS

Or, if you want, I'm sure Dave P would be more than willing to make a project for you, and ship it to your recipient.

I'd offer to help out there but I'm trying to keep my build quantity down on this one. I've been attending excess builder's anonymous meetings and they tell me I'm making progress.


----------



## GrantA

OK whoever gets Kenny has to incorporate corn cobs and PBR cans into the project.
Rich can you stabilize a corn cob?
:-D


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, Dave P doesn't slay electrons. It takes him like a week and a half to dimension a board. I'd feel bad putting any extra load on him.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nah, Dave P doesn t slay electrons. It takes him like a week and a half to dimension a board. I d feel bad putting any extra load on him.


Thanks Kenny! If I get you, I'll make sure to put extra polish on the straightedge I'm hand-making for you. Course it's winter here in MN, so…


----------



## RichBolduc

Hell yeah I can. Want me to dye it too?

Rich



> OK whoever gets Kenny has to incorporate corn cobs and PBR cans into the project.
> Rich can you stabilize a corn cob?
> :-D
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I'd prefer MN winter polish to summer AZ polish ;-)

If you could dye them to match the PBR cans, that would be awesome Rich. Then I can give them to my wife and tell her it's a new centerpiece for the dining room table.


----------



## CFrye

I'm still here, you bunch of lunatics. 


> Kenny - I added that "guideline" just for yo so that the person that got your name didn t send you sawdust, a glitter bomb, corn cobs, and empty Pabst cans.
> 
> - EarlS


So empty Miller Lite cans are good?
Excellent save on the platter! How big is the leaf?


----------



## GrantA

Candy likes the same canned water as me!
OK I've got it - one of those short 3-legged stools using stabilized corn cobs for legs. PBR can cut & laid flat on top as a medallion, finished with glitter poly.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny you're as slick as a politician sidestepping the question. Someone has to slap something together that looks like you made it. Who's willing to take one for the team, lower their standards and help Kenny out? You get to be his surrogate…...ughhh that sounds SO wrong.

Candy - I still haven't seen an email…...I promise I won't give it to Kenny. Or Fridge or Dave Kelley (at least until they sign up).


----------



## HokieKen

You're a real glutton eh Candy? Hopefully Earl can keep himself in check with you around. That guy's downright juvenile when it's just us guys.

;-)


----------



## TheFridge

I have a PBR sign. Just sayin. My avatar pic is of the sign  disgusting stuff. But better than they typical brands. Bud, BL CL Miller lite especially. Interested? It's sitting in the shed. Collecting dust.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Fridge. My son would love that sign in his garage. How big is it? Is shipping feasible? If so, I'd buy it for his Christmas present. It would aggravate the hell outta my wife. So it's a win-win


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, (not sorry), Grant, I can't stand the smell of any beer. Hubby will drink it if he feels like a kidney stone is coming on. 
As far as me being a glutton? Guilty as charged! Been married to Mudflap4869 going on 35 years next month! 
He's trying to get out of the arrangement but the docs are tuning him up!


----------



## HokieKen

35 years Candy? So you got married when you were like 2 years old?

OWWWWWW, I'm pretty sure a kidney stone is coming on!


----------



## EarlS

Nathan is in the swap - Kenny - are you lucky 13 - Candy? Fridge? This is a limited time offer.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Earl, I'm 43.


----------



## CFrye

Child bride, yeah ;-)
Earl, gotta see how the hubby does.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes earl count me in. Will get around to sending the email soon.

Kenny, maybe 16×16x5ish max? Well. Maybe this'll be the motivation I need to get off my as and ship something else with it


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, this place went wild!


----------



## HokieKen

I'll take it Fridge! Lemme know what ya need for it


----------



## RichBolduc

Who ever gets Kenny let me know. I'll send you stabilized corn cobs to make him an awl or screwdriver handle with.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Oooh this'll be good. Kenny thinks he's not participating but its already in the works lol


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all quit talkin' about corn, you're gonna get Earl all worked up! He'll be like Bubba talkin' about shrimp if you keep it up.

Corn chowder, corn syrup, corn bread…


----------



## EarlS

Neil - sing along - you're from IN

" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABMZLwUaG8w":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABMZLwUaG8w

Or this:
Interstate 80 Iowa


----------



## ElroyD

Catching up after a few weeks away. I'm in. I had fun on the last two swaps, and I'm hopefully improving my skills a bit. Also, I got lathe, just need to get it working (I'll post about that later).

I'll send my official sign-up email in a bit…

-Elroy


----------



## HokieKen

OMG. If I ever come to Iowa again, my itenerary will include:

Find and burn those two puppets.
Rip off arms previously housed in the asses of said puppets and beat former owners of said arms, with said arms, until they forcefully declare that they HATE corn.


----------



## HokieKen

Rock on Elroy! What kind of lathe did you get? We just need to get Earl to buy a lathe now.

C'mon over to the spinning side Earl!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This thread is getting too corny for me.

Someone had to right?


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'll take that as a "corn"pliment. Kenny I don't know what you are "corn"plaining about. Remember the "corn" mallets?


----------



## RichBolduc

This is what it looks like when Christmas throws up in a neighborhood. My street is nicknamed Candy Cane Lane and they do hayrides through it starting last Friday and it will go through till New year's Eve.

This is just one block in my neighborhood the first house is mine.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155979690496915&id=576486914

Rich


----------



## CFrye

Kenny, why the 'corn'sternation toward corn? 
Nice mallets, Earl!


----------



## ElroyD

> Rock on Elroy! What kind of lathe did you get?
> 
> - HokieKen


A guy on Facebook was giving away a home-built treadle lathe for free. It doesn't fit my 18th century style, but it fits my hand-tool style, so I snatched it up. I've been wanting a treadle lathe for years. Pics in this thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/300113


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Elroy!!

Candy Corn - I don't trust anything that small and yellow that can run the acidic gauntlet that is the human digestive system and come out the other side vibrant and undeformed. It's not natural. Corn is not to be trusted. Heck try to dry it up and burn it's remains and what happens? It becomes a delicious snack! It ain't natural.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nice score Elroy!!
> 
> Candy Corn - I don't trust anything that small and yellow that can run the acidic gauntlet that is the human digestive system and come out the other side vibrant and undeformed. It's not natural. Corn is not to be trusted. Heck try to dry it up and burn it's remains and what happens? It becomes a delicious snack! It ain't natural.
> 
> - HokieKen


what poetry LOL :<))


----------



## TheFridge

I got you Kenny. If we are lucky I'll have some have it shipped tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice score, Elroy. And welcome to the swap!

Tomorrow morning I'll be sawing a piece of apple tree to send to Kenny too. Between that and the PBR sign, the mailman is going to be seeing a lot of cape.

I'm thinking someone definitely needs a set of stabilized corncob scratch awls.


----------



## EarlS

I still have to send Kenny his Christmas present (can anyone spell corn?? it's the other "orn")

Candy - thanks for the back up!!

BTW - Kenny I work for the one of the largest corn processing companies in the world.

If you have trouble with digestion, try some cream corn. A can of that will do wonders for you.

Nice score Elroy!!


----------



## HokieKen

Cream corn, mexicorn, corn chips, corn cheese, corn chips, corn on the cob, corn salsa, corn flakes, corn gravy, peas and corn, corn and taters, popcorn, corn balls, corn tortillas, corn pudding, corny jokes, corn processing, candy corn, corn glue, fried corn, sweet corn, white corn, yellow corn, corn liquor, corn on your bunyans, corn snake, corn pit, corn picker, corn husker, corn stalk, corn field, corn flakes

I warned y'all not to fire him up!


----------



## HokieKen

I love ya Fridge XOXO


----------



## EarlS

Iowa's State Game - Cornhole










Candy Corn on the Cob


----------



## HokieKen

The corn-colored fridge really rounds it out Earl. ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser:









Not for the swap though ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Not enough axes Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teasers:



















I've made pretty good progress so far this morning.


----------



## GrantA

Shellac anyone?


----------



## HokieKen

No thanks Grant. I'll have Tru-Oil please.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not enough axes Kenny.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's all the axes' my brother deserves for Christmas ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Shaping complete. I tried to match the shape of my swap drivers but the project pics on here are all I have to go on…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Shaping complete. I tried to match the shape of my swap drivers but the project pics on here are all I have to go on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


very beautiful Kenny just 1 ? what kind of spur is that ? never seen one like that before :<))


----------



## Lazyman

Is the ferrule brass? Did you turn it yourself?


----------



## HokieKen

Ferrule is steel. Came from Grace with the shanks Nathan.

Nope, 5 more to go Tony! Shop time is done for today though :-(. The center is a spring-loaded, toothed center from PSI. It's cheap and awesome)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ferrule is steel. Came from Grace with the shanks Nathan.
> 
> Nope, 5 more to go Tony! Shop time is done for today though :-(. The center is a spring-loaded, toothed center from PSI. It's cheap and awesome)
> 
> - HokieKen


thanks 
I knew that I was just saying one question for you LOL set of 6 from walnut and spalted will look GREAT :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Getting closer:



















Just need to figure how I'm going to hold the vacuum cleaner tube to the table. I believe there will be a hose clamp involved.


----------



## GrantA

I just heard a radio commercial for a drywall repair company- "we can fix anything but stupid" 
LOLOL


----------



## GrantA

I think it's ready for some wax now!


----------



## HokieKen

Lowe's ain't stupid. They know the deal. Even personalized my box!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, moment of truth…

I'm using an ancient blade because the I ordered the wrong one from Timberwolf. But it's running and sucking.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Grant. It catches almost every bit of dust. And I successfully made 2 pair of ash knife scale blanks (going to stabilize ash and see how that behaves, which reminds me, I need to post another update some time this weekend).

Whether I'll use it a lot or not, I dunno. Makes a hell of a racket.


----------



## RichBolduc

Previous swap items in use.










Time to finish drawers, put on the rest of the front vise, the router the top for t-tracks.

48"x48x outfeed assembly table.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Elroy is lucky number 13. Kenny and Fridge missed out again.

Dave - that's why you wear ear muffs. Well that, and you can listen to i-tunes and when the wife comes in and says something to you then you don't hear anything but Buddy Guy or Joe Bonamassa because Pandora and bluetooth make it possible to stream the Blues all day long.

I just finished up with the shelves. There were a few missteps and the wrong sized screws but for the most part everything fit like it should and I didn't have to re-work anything.

Now I can start working on Kenny's Christmas present - the theme he suggested this year is CORN. Just remember he picked it, not me.

I'm hoping to start the nightstands for my oldest daughter and maybe a prototype of the swap item.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Kenny check this out - found it at the store today


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. First use of the bandsaw for a real project. Kenny, this'll go in the mail the day after my mailman delivers the large boxes.










You'll probably get some smaller chunks too, but that's 23×10x3, so there won't be a lot of extra space in the box.

Earl, I really don't like earmuffs. I'll use plugs, but I would rather not have to. I suspect the bandsaw will get used more, but mostly for stuff like this, where I'm using is as a sawmill.


----------



## HokieKen

I love ya Dave ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you were supposed to wait for the swap reveal date to show us what you sent. Oh wait - Kenny hasn't signed up yet.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant - never hadbthat one but I've tried a few brews from Sweetwater. Never liked a single one of them. Let me know how that one is. If you find it, Accumulation is a seasonal from New Belgium and is probably my favorite beer ever.

Earl - anybody who wants to send me stuff is welcome. You leave 'em alone.

Dave and Fridge - I plan to mill some Pear tomorrow but the 3" of white stuff that was supposed to be here Sunday is now 12" coming tomorrow starting over night. So, we'll see :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave and Fridge - I plan to mill some Pear tomorrow but the 3" of white stuff that was supposed to be here Sunday is now 12" coming tomorrow starting over night. So, we'll see :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


That white stuff is going to hit us hard too Ken. Be careful. On a side note, I was to travel to Duke in Durham N.C. Monday for wife's surgery. They called yesterday and set it up a week. The thoughts of going down Fancy Gap Monday had me scared a bit! Ken knows how Fancy Gap is I'm sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave and Fridge - I plan to mill some Pear tomorrow but the 3" of white stuff that was supposed to be here Sunday is now 12" coming tomorrow starting over night. So, we'll see :-/


Snow day? Spend it all in the shop! Down there it'll melt soon enough, right?

Sounds like AZWoody's shipment to me gets here either Monday or Tuesday. I'm gonna have lots of wood to pick from for my next project. And then I'll probably pick flat sawn red oak. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Fancy Gap in the snow? Been there Jeff. Went to Charlotte for Valentines Day a few years back. On the way home, hit bad traffic and it took us 5 hours instead of 2 to hit Fancy Gap. Surprise blizzard caught us. About 2" on 81 by the time I hit the top. Nerve-wracking is an understatement… Glad y'all ain't gotta do it!!!

Supposed to pile up all day and freeze over tomorrow night Dave. Won't be melting for a while. We're having a cold spell…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave and Fridge - I plan to mill some Pear tomorrow but the 3" of white stuff that was supposed to be here Sunday is now 12" coming tomorrow starting over night. So, we'll see :-/
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> That white stuff is going to hit us hard too Ken. Be careful. On a side note, I was to travel to Duke in Durham N.C. Monday for wife s surgery. They called yesterday and set it up a week. The thoughts of going down Fancy Gap Monday had me scared a bit! Ken knows how Fancy Gap is I m sure.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I am so glad to hear of this that would have not been very good :<))


----------



## HokieKen

G'night girls. Lil sumpin to sleep on


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> G'night girls. Lil sumpin to sleep on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


very excellent choice on shape and wood of them great handles :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony!! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I love ya Dave ;-)


Is that the kind of love that Cinemax only shows at night? ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> G'night girls. Lil sumpin to sleep on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Very nice Ken! How did you put the shaft in. Use the burn in method we used during the screwdriver swap?


----------



## Lazyman

> Well, moment of truth…
> 
> I'm using an ancient blade because the I ordered the wrong one from Timberwolf. But it's running and sucking.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


After seeing your progress, I went out to remind myself why I haven't already done this on my saw. The problem is on my Grizzly is that the guide bearing that sits behind the blade sits too close to the underside of the table to put even the smaller size tubing but it just occured to me that perhaps a creavis tool would work.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny & Jeff - I feel your pain. Need to borrow the 7.5 HP snowblower?

The spalted maple is going to make a sweet handle or two as well.

"Lil sumpin to sleep on "

I'm not sure my wife would be too pleased to find a screwdriver in the bed.

- BTW how do you get the yellow background when pasting someone's comment?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> it just occured to me that perhaps a creavis tool would work.


That was my plan B, Nathan. My new lower guides are right against that tube. There's just enough room, but I can't tip the table even a degree. If I decide I need to in the future, I'll use a crevice tool instead.

Just cut and squared up a piece of apple. 3.5×8 by a thin 1/4. Sliced on the bandsaw, then squared up with the shooting board and matching plane. Just have to plane the top smooth and it's ready to be a very pretty box lid.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> BTW how do you get the yellow background when pasting someone's comment?


You get that by clicking the "quote" at the bottom of their post or adding a blockquote tag.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny & Jeff - I feel your pain. Need to borrow the 7.5 HP snowblower?
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I wish I could. It would sure beat that end loader, manual model. air cooled. AKA snow shovel. :-((









Here at the wildwood house!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny & Jeff - I feel your pain. Need to borrow the 7.5 HP snowblower?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Earl, I wish I could. It would sure beat that end loader, manual model. air cooled. AKA snow shovel. :-((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here at the wildwood house!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


perfect for Santa to land his sleigh Jeff


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - that is a veritable winter wonderland, at least until you have to shovel. That heavy wet snow early in the season is a pain to shovel.

Dave - thanks - I always thought Quote referred to the signature line (name and quote).


----------



## RichBolduc

So much for finishing the outfeed/assembly table top today… Stupid me left the hickory trim outside and it decided to start pouring…. -_-

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff & Kenny, these ducks have the right idea: https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1071743208298856448/pu/pl/fzwHN1kkSRb-V71T.m3u8?tag=6

Rich, sorry. That sucks.

You're welcome, Earl. I generally write the tag myself, rather than using that gray text I hardly even see, but I'm not like the other children.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't mind shovelling. Probably because it's only a handful of times each year 









The white stuff sure made our houseguest's day!


----------



## HokieKen

Got 5" here Jeff and they're saying 8-12 more by morning. Just finished my first round of shovelling.


----------



## HokieKen

Pawpaw made a REAL snow cone. She thinks I'm a wizard )









Edit: fixed pic orientation


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Make sure she doesn't eat your yellow snow Kenny and get that creepy looking guy in the photo away from her.


----------



## EarlS

Dave, I thought that creepy guy was Sasquatch coming over for Sunday dinner at Kenny's place.

Don't forget to make some snow angels and a snowman.


----------



## HokieKen

Too dry for snowmen earl. We got the angels covered though ;-)

I'll post a project in the next couple of days but here's a sneak peak for my homies:


----------



## jeffswildwood

I cheated on the shoveling Ken, leaf blowers rule!



> Pawpaw made a REAL snow cone. She thinks I'm a wizard )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what it's all about my brother! )


----------



## EarlS

Lunch break.

Thought I'd check in on the snow removal progress.

Kenny - I have to say your layout gauge looks way nicer than mine. Especially the knurled brass knob. How thick are the brass ends?

My accomplishments thus far for the day - lots of mortise layout lines on 2 sets of nightstand legs. Hopefully all of the layout lines and copious notes on the legs will help me keep out of trouble. I'd rather not have 3 left rear legs and no front right legs.

Second pot of coffee is done brewing so it's time to head back out to the shop and set up the Leigh M&T Jig and make some holes.


----------



## GrantA

Yall have been busy today! 
You can keep the snow up yonder ways, we will have no part of that down here.

Kenny, gauge looks awesome!!

Rich don't beat yourself up too bad. I know a guy who chopped OUT a pin from the pin board this morning and had to recut a drawer front…

Nathan my guides are too close to the table too, mine is super simple and should work on yours


----------



## HokieKen

Well, we've got another 6" since my first shovelling so I guess it's time for the second one.

Earl, The brass is 1/8" thick on mine. The only reason mine may look better is because those plans you used had really bad hardware choices IMO. It should have told you to drill and tap and epoxy a stud in and to use a decent brass thumb nut. Which IIRC, you fixed that with wooden knobs . They also should have told you to secure the brass on the ends with brass wood screws and leave them proud then file the heads flush. Voila, screws disappear! Thanks for the inspiration on that thing. I thik it's gonna come in handy for lots of things )

All this talk of snow and ways to remove it has a line from a movie on loop in my head… "Your momma was a snowblower!"


----------



## ElroyD

No snow here, but it's been down to zero or below a few days. I think I'd rather have snow than cold.


----------



## HokieKen

A pretty good match I think. 2/6 down!


----------



## GrantA

You mean you don't have a duplicator Kenny? If only I had known. Maybe next year for Christmas!


----------



## DavePolaschek

So who ya tellin' to get screwed, Kenny?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So who ya tellin to get screwed, Kenny?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


his own brother can you believe that LOL :<))



> That's all the axes' my brother deserves for Christmas ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## JohnMcClure

Re-visited the thread after a couple days away.
Kenny, that snow looks dangerous. Lucky for you you have a precious someone (granddaughter, I'm guessing) to help you enjoy it. Stay warm!
Here in southeast TX, it doesn't snow. And I'm flying to LA tomorrow, where it also doesn't snow that I'm aware of. 
It's been a crazy but good weekend at the McClure house. Can't get into it right now, but something HUGE is happening in our family. It's been very stressful but it should all be resolved tomorrow. 
Meantime, I settled firmly on ONE swap item, and I believe I'll make at least one more thing to go with it. Ordered a couple parts from Rockler today so I should be able to get started making sawdust next week.
Will I also make metal shavings? Hmm.
One more teaser: My wife was laughing at me earlier for doing some calculations involving the Arctan function.

I put a couple more coats of finish on my curvy-legged round topped side table. Hoping to post that as a project next week once the final coat is on.

Y'all stay safe with this winter weather!


----------



## HokieKen

What's funny about arctan? I've always liked arctan. Arcsine is the funny one. That guy is such a goofball!


----------



## EarlS

John - you're OK with arctan, just don't integrate him or you start involving natural logs and all sorts of craziness will ensue. It's a slippery slope if you don't have he right angle.

I think that is what happened to Kenny, then he started hanging around with sines and one thing led to another. Now he's involved with an arcsine. It can be a problem since all of the trig functions are related. Since Kenny lives in VA no laws were broken, but I hear he's his own grandpa.

Grant - let's not duplicate Kenny. Look at what happened when they duplicated Tim Allen in Santa Claus II. Christmas was nearly destroyed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

If I had to make a project using arc, tangent or sine, (or cosine for that matter) I would be lost! It's been WAY to many years! Let's see, for this part all I need is the square root of the hypotenuse of this isosceles right triangle. Piece of cake, I'll just call Ken! ) If he can't figure it out, DUCKMILK!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck can just look at the triangle and make it whatever you need Jeff.

If I'm my own grandpa, that makes 3 generations of awesome in one body. Sounds right.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this is everything that came out of the shop this weekend :-( I get further behind every day…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm jealous, I close on the house tomorrow but 90% of my shop is still in Ohio and I'll be lucky to get it in January. Could be as late as March before I'm able to rescue it from storage.

I moved South to get away from the really winter weather and woke to freezing rain this morning, guess I didn't move far enough south!


----------



## GrantA

Kenny, Those turned (pun intended??) out great…
I mean those are OK, if you want to ditch em I'll give them a good home so you can try again

That's what friends are for right??


----------



## Lazyman

I thought an arctan is what you get when you wear welding goggles instead of a helmet.

I'll be here all week.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti - that's just a little welcome present we southerners arranged for you to make the transition a little more gradual ;-)

You're always there for me Grant. Stand up dude.

That was pretty good Nathan )


----------



## GrantA

Kenny did you buy the shanks direct from grace?

I'd like to get some good quality shanks to hold 1/4" hex bits, I use those a lot


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. A couple of years ago we put together a bulk order from a bunch of people on this site. IIRC, we ordered about 500 shanks. They don't normally sell the shanks standalone but Tony said he just purchased some so maybe they started?

When we did it before, they would only sell them in bulk and you had to buy at least 10 pcs of each size you wanted to order. Frankly, it was a lot of work arranging that purchase so, I ain't doing it again ;-) But, if somebody wants to, the president of Grace is Dan Morrison and that's who I arranged the buy with. If anyone wants contact info, PM me.


----------



## HokieKen

And I'm a fan of the Irwin Lock and Load bit holders.


----------



## TheFridge

I might still have a set of grace shanks and ferrules floating around that I might do something with one day…


----------



## GrantA

Nice looking set there Kenny! I assume those only work on the longer bits with a locking groove in them though, I want some basic slim shanks for the short insert bits. Those would work with a 1/4" nutdriver locked in to hold bits but that sounds a little hokie… ba-dump-tiiing lol just messing with ya


----------



## HokieKen

Those bit holders will hold the short bits Grant but, if they don't have the locking groove, obviously they don't lock in. But yeah, if that's what you use primarily, I'd go with something with a more streamlined profile. I would try to go with one that's machined from a single piece rather than one that has the holder press-fit onto the shaft. I have 2 of the latter and the holder separated from the shaft on both of them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yep. A couple of years ago we put together a bulk order from a bunch of people on this site. IIRC, we ordered about 500 shanks. They don t normally sell the shanks standalone but Tony said he just purchased some so maybe they started?
> 
> When we did it before, they would only sell them in bulk and you had to buy at least 10 pcs of each size you wanted to order. Frankly, it was a lot of work arranging that purchase so, I ain t doing it again ;-) But, if somebody wants to, the president of Grace is Dan Morrison and that s who I arranged the buy with. If anyone wants contact info, PM me.
> 
> - HokieKen


correction i DID NOT purchase them yet he would love me to buy 5 of each or 1 for $4.00 :<((

Hi Tony,

We seem to be getting a lot of requests for the blades as guys like to make their own handles I guess, but yes, we can sell you the following -
#1, #2, #3 phillips per 5 each $2.50 each
#2, #4, #6, #8, #10 slotted blades per 5 each $2.50 each
plus $10.00 postage
if you only want 1 each $4.00 each

Thanks,
Dan

and i also have his info :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Well Tony, I get the impression Grant is interested and I imagine a few other guys might be  Y'all get together and buy them in a single order so you get the $2.50 price ;-) Even at $4 apiece though, $32 for a 7-piece set of shanks of that quality is still a decent price IMO. The parallel ground tips on the flat heads are worth the price of admission.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, what sizes did we get in the driver swap.


----------



## HokieKen

1,2,3 Phillips and 6,8,10 Flats Jeff.


----------



## EarlS

Guess everyone is busy making Kenny's Christmas presents?

It's not too late to sign up for the Spring Swap and get the early bird discount. Send a project to a fellow LJ swapper, and get one sent to you for free. Limited time only!!! Operators are standing by.


----------



## HokieKen

Let them finish my presents before you nag them Earl! They need full concentration and maximum effort!


----------



## duckmilk

I looked at my old slide rule a couple of years ago and thought "how the heck did I ever learn how to use this?" It looked awfully alien to me. Same with sin cos tan and all of those other things I was comfortable with 40 years ago.

Nice turnscrews Kenny.

Been spending more money on fee bay tonight. Managed to pick up a post vise so far, but still working with the seller to add a couple of other items to the shipment. Tried to copy the pic for yall but couldn't. Here is the link but I didn't pay what it says. I made him an offer and he accepted. You have to scroll down a bit.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273600983527


----------



## DavePolaschek

No boxes for me today. :-( USPS tracking says delivery by 8, but it also says the box hasn't even reached my local PO, and they're all gone home for the day by now. Guessing I'll see things tomorrow.

Are the Grace Philips tips designed to cam out, like Philips tips are supposed to, or are they square cut so they don't, like JIS tips are? If they're like JIS, I'd be in for a set or three. And parallel cut on the minus screwdrivers is a good thing. Nothing I hate like stripping screws. But I'd probably want some tiny ones, too. The #0 and #1 brass screws I use on hinges and box latches need tiny screwdrivers.


----------



## GrantA

Bo is looking for a spot where he can concentrate on something for Kenny bwahahahaha


----------



## duckmilk

When he does, dry it and stabilize it for a screwdriver handle for Kenny :-D


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Duck that's brilliant. Rich I'll have something else to go in the corn cob batch!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very awesome DUCK!


----------



## HokieKen

Be sure to wipe Bo's granthole before he gets on the furniture! ;-)


----------



## GrantA

He only watered the plants. I'll take Earl's advice and give him some creamed corn


----------



## duckmilk

BAHAHA!


----------



## duckmilk

See you guys tomorrow, supper's ready


----------



## HokieKen

Must be creamed corn if he's gonna be gone all night.


----------



## HokieKen

> No boxes for me today. :-( USPS tracking says delivery by 8, but it also says the box hasn't even reached my local PO, and they're all gone home for the day by now. Guessing I'll see things tomorrow.
> 
> Are the Grace Philips tips designed to cam out, like Philips tips are supposed to, or are they square cut so they don't, like JIS tips are? If they're like JIS, I'd be in for a set or three. And parallel cut on the minus screwdrivers is a good thing. Nothing I hate like stripping screws. But I'd probably want some tiny ones, too. The #0 and #1 brass screws I use on hinges and box latches need tiny screwdrivers.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The Grace drivers are standard Phillips design Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. Thanks, Kenny. I've been buying JIS for plus screwdrivers since I found out about them, and it's a lot less frustrating.


----------



## EarlS

Grant and Rich can watch this Mythbuster's video to get some pointers on making Kenny's screwdriver handle for the Spring Swap.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jeffswildwood

> I looked at my old slide rule a couple of years ago and thought "how the heck did I ever learn how to use this?" It looked awfully alien to me. Same with sin cos tan and all of those other things I was comfortable with 40 years ago.
> 
> - duckmilk


I found mine not too long ago and also wondered how I used this thing. Ancient technology. But remember, they used this to put a man on the moon.


----------



## HokieKen

Noce try Jeff but I ain't no dummy; nobody ever flew a slide rule to the moon! ;-)

I hear Elan Musk is planning to though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I looked at my old slide rule a couple of years ago and thought "how the heck did I ever learn how to use this?" It looked awfully alien to me. Same with sin cos tan and all of those other things I was comfortable with 40 years ago.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I found mine not too long ago and also wondered how I used this thing. Ancient technology. But remember, they used this to put a man on the moon.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I taught my sweetie how to use a slide rule to multiply a couple weeks ago. She figures multiplying is easier on paper, and anything else, she can ask me. Guess she's got a point there.

Just ordered another bandsaw blade from Timberwolf. Hopefully I got the length right this time. The other one fits my buddy's bandsaw though, so all I lost was time.


----------



## EarlS

The local Chinese restaurant still uses an abacus to figure out the bill. I asked the lady that was using it to explain it to me. It is based on a simple concept but mastering its use is another story. She was faster using the abacus than someone pushing buttons on a calculator.

I'm not sure I could remember how to use a slide rule. I still remember a differential equations test that had a question that involved the NASA moon landing calculations. Nowadays, I'm just happy to keep track of the accumulated fractions when I'm in the shop cutting boards.


----------



## GrantA

Any of yall ever order from https://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com? Seems legit, they supposedly have an occidental leather pouch I want for my dad in stock and have a low $49 free shipping qualifier. Figured I'd ask here though


----------



## HokieKen

There's >3200 google reviews for the site so I'd say they're legit Grant.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah some reviews are sketchy though, most of the bad ones from scanning through seem to be from people buying reconditioned tools though, or items not in stock. I'll give em a call in a bit (pacific time) and see if they can verify what I want is in stock. I saw the occidental pocket pouch at tools for working wood, it's out of stock though.
Then I realized they make another one, dad's all the time putting screwdrivers etc in his back pocket so I think he'll love this one


----------



## HokieKen

Or if he's like me, it will go in a drawer and he'll keep putting tools in his back pocket ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Well damn, maybe you're right.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Don't get me wrong, I would think it was great and I would "intend" to use it. But, old habits die hard. Rag in the back right pocket, knife in the front right and tools in the back left ;-)


----------



## GrantA

They have what looks to be great prices on Sjobergs products too, like this vise screw kit and I'm digging this little vise too!
Gotta resist buying more for myself right now though lol


----------



## HokieKen

Meh… not really a fan of Sjorbergs for some reason. Probably because I have no idea how you're supposed to pronounce such a stupid name.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not either, it looks like the ikea of workbenches to me lol but that screw kit is a good deal for building your own vise of any type. I may have to make something like that little portable vise, I'd probably go cheap and use a scaffold jack for the screw though, dad has a bunch of those laying around his shop


----------



## HokieKen

> I m not either, *it looks like the ikea of workbenches* to me lol but that screw kit is a good deal for building your own vise of any type. I may have to make something like that little portable vise, I d probably go cheap and use a scaffold jack for the screw though, dad has a bunch of those laying around his shop
> 
> - GrantA


I think that's probably why I don't like them either


----------



## RichBolduc

Just send it in a glass jar. Once I put it through the vacuum chamber, I'll reseal it and send it back for you to wrap in tin foil and bake in the oven…. I'll even let you keep the cactus juice I stabilize it with.

Rich



> Dammit Duck that s brilliant. Rich I ll have something else to go in the corn cob batch!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Whew, my cheeks hurt from laughing. If Duck wants to do it (doesn't he have *horses*?) yall can have at it, I don't foresee follow through on that one lol


----------



## HokieKen

What a bunch of crap Rich.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> LOL. Don t get me wrong, I would think it was great and I would "intend" to use it. But, old habits die hard. Rag in the back right pocket, knife in the front right and tools in the back left ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


When I worked production line at a steel product factory, you *NEVER* put a rag in your back pocket. Someone would set it on fire. We called it "*lighting the fuse*"!


----------



## HokieKen

Duck will send you any damn turd he pleases. And you'll like it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Duck will send you any damn turd he pleases. And you ll like it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have cats if you need a smaller handle!


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! That's funny Jeff ) I'd say 90% of the guys in the machine shop have a rag in a pocket at all times. When you're working in oil and coolant all day but you can't wear gloves for most of the work for safety reasons, it just becomes second nature. I think I'll go out and light a few fuses ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ha! That s funny Jeff ) I d say 90% of the guys in the machine shop have a rag in a pocket at all times. When you re working in oil and coolant all day but you can t wear gloves for most of the work for safety reasons, it just becomes second nature. I think I ll go out and light a few fuses ))
> 
> - HokieKen


Be careful, that usually involved an altercation afterward!


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Jeff. I'll find a girl with a rag in her pocket.


----------



## GrantA

I hope you're all pulling your weight today, 1 down 2 to go for me!


----------



## EarlS

The internet is a veritable cornucopia (see how I managed to use Corn??) of worthless facts:

What is it called when a word spelled backwards is another word?

There's no generally accepted term. The simplest way of referring to such words (e.g. lap/pal, dog/god) is probably semi-palindrome or half-palindrome. Some other suggestions have been made, including heteropalindrome, reversgram (or reversible anagram), and semordnilap (i.e. palindromes written backwards).

Keeping that in mind, I'll see your taco cat:










And raise you a Hump Day and a diaper:



















DAD for the win - the same no matter which way you spell it.


----------



## GrantA

Earl you do know it's Tuesday right? You're prematurely humpdaying


----------



## EarlS

IMO - Hump Day trumps Taco Tuesday. Besides, now you have something to look forward to for tomorrow.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Whew. Good thing I don't go there, something along those lines probably goes down


----------



## HokieKen

They only do that to the CORN tortillas Grant.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got a box of pretty wood in the mail today. Eucalyptus, salt cedar, and citrus.










That red eucalyptus is real purty, and I'm betting I'll have yellow accents in a bunch of things coming out of the shop. Haven't figured out the salt cedar yet, and expect I'll be doing some extra sharpening, but it's got that same sort of look as quarter-sawn sycamore, but smaller. Might try dyeing it and see if I can pump up the contrast on that pattern. Guess I'll be ordering more cactus juice soon.


----------



## GrantA

Look yall it's a Sjobergs Christmas Tree lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I finally had to admit to myself that I am horrible at free-gand grinding my spindle gouges and build a jig I should have made years ago.









Hate that I wasted a whole evening but it was necessary and it works WAY better than my motor skills!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, that salt cedar is excellent. Just use an oil based finish and the speckles will pop. No need to stabilize any of the wood you received. It should all be plenty stable.

Have fun as a neander with that eucalyptus.  I cut some 2 3/4" thick slabs tonight that'll be laminated for post legs on our kitchen island. I've never turned anything this long so I'm looking forward to it.










Kenny, excellent jig brother!! That will make things quick and a perfect even edge.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, that salt cedar is excellent. Just use an oil based finish and the speckles will pop. No need to stabilize any of the wood you received. It should all be plenty stable.


Thanks, Dave! I thought that might be the case, but haven't even had time to take a block plane to it to clean up a side yet, so I wasn't sure how the pattern would pop.



> Have fun as a neander with that eucalyptus.  I cut some 2 3/4" thick slabs tonight that'll be laminated for post legs on our kitchen island. I've never turned anything this long so I'm looking forward to it.


My coworkers are getting a bunch of the eucalyptus, and one of them will be breaking it down with his bandsaw. They'll be making knife scales out of a lot of it. I'm thinking the chatoyance in it is going to make for a really pretty box, and they're drooling at the thought of a couple dozen sets of scales.

As for stabilizing, the citrus has some cracks. I'm planning to stabilize a small piece, and use epoxy to fill cracks in another and see what makes pretty. Our first thought was filling with black epoxy and making it look like a bumblebee. ;-) On the eucalyptus, the stabilizing will likely be to push some dye into it. It's all experiments at this point.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - good to see I'm not the only one that has to spend an evening making a jig to do the job correctly.

I'm starting to think Dave P might be an alchemist at heart.

Grant - get some spray adhesive and a leaf blower to help with the "some assembly required" part of putting that tree together. Then use some dark green spray paint for a finish and maybe a spritz of evergreen scented bathroom spray. You will ready to put the ornaments up in no time.

Clean up after Christmas will be a breeze. Just drag it out back and use the left over spray paint and a lighter to start a proper yule fire.


----------



## GrantA

You forgot about glitter Earl! I'll add some


----------



## PoohBaah

I remember as a kid I was always more entertained with the day after Christmas tree roast than actually having the tree decorated and in the house. But I mean that's normal right…... right…....


----------



## GrantA

Normal to be entertained by a flaming tree yes, but the day after? Ours is always up through new years it seems. Then I'll let it dry in the burn pile, add some limbs etc and have a good fire!


----------



## RichBolduc

*sigh*... so much for not buying new tools for a change… I won a CBN wheel last night but don't have a grinder…lol

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Boohoo rich lol 
Couldn't you just secure it with the lathe chuck and use that as your grinder? :-D


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

Rich - you don't have a grinder? How do you sharpen turning tools? Do you just use carbide?

Dave P - Never had any salt cedar but I can tell you that Eucalyptus is awesome. It's also a butthole. Have fun with that ;-) I have a hunk of Citrus too that other Dave sent me but I have yet to use any of it. It's so unique I'm scared to use it because as soon as I do, I'll have a better use for it…

I think spray adhesive and a leaf blower sounds like a good solution for a lot of problems 

What kind of Christmas trees do you have Pooh? The chances of getting my sappy, soggy whatever kind of fir it is to catch is pretty slim. I saw an idea a while back where a guy always kept a section of the trunk of his Christmas trees and turned ornaments from it the following year for his kids. I think I'm gonna give that a shot starting with this tree 

AZ Dave - Man that's a clean cut on that thick Eucalyptus. That tracksaw must have eat its Wheaties.


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope no grinder. Mostly carbides, but I do hand sharpen with a WS3000 that I rigged to accept the tormek plate. For that I try to match the angle of the current grind by eye and take my time. My HSS tools aren't the greatest, they're the Benjamin Best ones from PSI.

Rich



> Rich - you don t have a grinder? How do you sharpen turning tools? Do you just use carbide?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

Kenny that's a great idea on the tree trunk! I'll start that tradition too!

So it's freezing here, 30 degrees. That's almost like blizzard conditions in South GA. One of the few days a year I can wear a flannel shirt and not feel like I'll pass out. So I should be more productive by default in the shop right? I heard flannel does that…


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*


----------



## PoohBaah

We always had a fraiser fir. The reason for the day after Christmas was we always left for vacation on the 26th evening and came home after the 1st so the old man never wanted to mess with it when we got home in January.


----------



## Lazyman

> They have what looks to be great prices on Sjobergs products too, like this vise screw kit
> 
> - GrantA


Instead of paying $110 for the wood screw and block, I think that you should buy a wood tap and die. A 1 1/2" 6 TPI Woodriver tap and die is about $65 on Amazon or Woodcraft. You are probably going to need one to complete my swap item anyway so you might as well order it now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave P, stabilizing won't fix the cracks, epoxy will.

Kenny, that saw is a beast and gave it's best effort on that eucalyptus last night. It struggled and stopped a couple of times. That is literally it's max depth. The saw didn't even make a mark on the table so it was buried in the wood and it struggled a little. Was a fun experiment for sure and I've been dying to see how well it does on that stuff. It did better than I thought it would on that cut even though it struggled. Eucalyptus is truly a no joke wood, it feels like stone when it's a full slab. Most of my slabs are only 8/4 so I think it will do just fine with those. Definitely a keeper that little thing.

Nathan is right Grant. I have a wood tap and die and it's actually pretty fun to use. Soak the wood in BLO overnight before you use it and it's as smooth as butter. Or just turn a metal one on your metal lathe man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm starting to think Dave P might be an alchemist at heart.


Alchemist, anarchist, agnostic. Something like that.



> Dave P - Never had any salt cedar but I can tell you that Eucalyptus is awesome. It's also a butthole. Have fun with that ;-) I have a hunk of Citrus too that other Dave sent me but I have yet to use any of it. It's so unique I'm scared to use it because as soon as I do, I'll have a better use for it…


That's why I got four chunks of citrus from Charles, Kenny.

Your apple should go out yet this week. Or maybe Saturday. Or maybe Monday. Up to my armpits in alligators at the moment, but Friday is the last day of work in 2018 for me. There may be some bourbon consumed this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Or just turn a metal one on your metal lathe man.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Or turn a wood one on your metal lathe… Something I fully intend to tackle at some point with a router mounted on the carriage


----------



## GrantA

> There may be some bourbon consumed this weekend.


Remember Dave hand tools can make ya bleed too! Stupid chisels…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P, stabilizing won't fix the cracks, epoxy will.


Yeah. But stabilizing does change things. I've got some ash and oak I stabilized that carve like walnut now.

Still figuring out what all I can do, but dyeing is definitely on the list.



> Remember Dave hand tools can make ya bleed too!


Yeah, but it takes real dedication to saw off a finger with hand tools. Not saying I can't do it, just that I'm less likely to.


----------



## HokieKen

Whenever on the Apple Dave. Your Pear will be on the way as soon as I get a couple of free hours and decent weather to get the chainsaw out…

I would like to see how long it would take to remove a finger with a vintage handsaw vs a Veritas. Could your video a comparison? ;-)


----------



## GrantA

wait til he has the bourbon to suggest that Kenny, duh!


----------



## HokieKen

He lives in Minnesota. It's not like he has any feeling in his extremities anyway.


----------



## Lazyman

> *Nathan is right Grant.* I have a wood tap and die and it s actually pretty fun to use. Soak the wood in BLO overnight before you use it and it s as smooth as butter. Or just turn a metal one on your metal lathe man.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


*Well duh!* Woodwright Shop has a video for making your own screw box for cutting the screw.


----------



## GrantA

Alright what's the consensus on adding some grip to a wood vise chop? Leather or something else? Both surfaces or just one?


----------



## HokieKen

I have used leather and cork and both work equally well IMO. The leather has the advantage of lasting longer. Cork can get torn up pretty easily sometimes. I used cork on both sides of my end vise and leather only on the chop side of my leg vise. I think both sides are good on the end vise but the leg vise has so much clamping leverage, I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## GrantA

Carpet tape to hold it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have never used cork but leather works great and has been my go to. Lasts near forever.


----------



## HokieKen

I use spray adhesive.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I used this since it was sitting around.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Kenny said….lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Alright what s the consensus on adding some grip to a wood vise chop? Leather or something else? Both surfaces or just one?


I use self-adhesive cork shelf liner. It gets torn up something fierce in almost no time, but it's cheap and easy to install and I can clean it up for the next layer in a few minutes with a card scraper.


----------



## EarlS

I'm beginning to think this group has adult attention deficit disorder…...

Squirrel


----------



## TheFridge

Considering 2 of 3 of my kids are on adhd meds I'd say the apples didn't fall far from the tree


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

Of course that makes the conversation much more interesting with wide ranging topics. I always learn something new (for better or worse) by reading through the posts.

Now about those swap slackers that haven't signed up….


----------



## PoohBaah

> Of course that makes the conversation much more interesting with wide ranging topics. I always learn something new (for better or worse) by reading through the posts.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl you might learn something but some days it is hard to get caught back up. You walk away and come back 30min later and there is 92 new messages.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a hard life, picking stones and pulling teats, but sure as god's got sandals, it beats fighting dudes with treasure trails.


----------



## bndawgs

> Rich - you don t have a grinder? How do you sharpen turning tools? Do you just use carbide?
> 
> Dave P - Never had any salt cedar but I can tell you that Eucalyptus is awesome. It s also a butthole. Have fun with that ;-) I have a hunk of Citrus too that other Dave sent me but I have yet to use any of it. It s so unique I m scared to use it because as soon as I do, I ll have a better use for it…
> 
> I think spray adhesive and a leaf blower sounds like a good solution for a lot of problems
> 
> What kind of Christmas trees do you have Pooh? The chances of getting my sappy, soggy whatever kind of fir it is to catch is pretty slim. I saw an idea a while back where a guy always kept a section of the trunk of his Christmas trees and turned ornaments from it the following year for his kids. I think I m gonna give that a shot starting with this tree
> 
> AZ Dave - Man that s a clean cut on that thick Eucalyptus. That tracksaw must have eat its Wheaties.
> 
> - HokieKen


just make sure to wear a face shield when turning that christmas tree trunk. i tried it last year and had a large glob of sap hit my face(before i got my face shield)


----------



## HokieKen

Man. Sometimes it's so hard to restrain myself and keep this thread PG. Okay… PG-13.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## bndawgs

oh, f me. haha

walked into that one


----------



## bndawgs

you guys need to get your minds out of the gutter. rofl


----------



## HokieKen

Way to roll with it Steve ;-) Good on ya.


----------



## GrantA

Steve you passed the test now you can go ahead and sign up for the swap!


----------



## bndawgs

man, i'd be nervous to try and make anything for you guys.

i've messed up this simple bandsaw box i'm working on 3 times already.

and i'm not done yet, so there's still time for more mess ups. lol


----------



## GrantA

There are no mistakes only unwritten change orders and self-inflicted lessons learned!


----------



## HokieKen

Jump on in Steve. It is intimidating. But by the end you'll have done better work than ever before precisely because of that intimidation. Plus by the end you'll realize you shouldn't have been intimidated because we're just a bunch of jackasses and you really don't give a crap what we think ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> man, i d be nervous to try and make anything for you guys.
> 
> i ve messed up this simple bandsaw box i m working on 3 times already.
> 
> and i m not done yet, so there s still time for more mess ups. lol
> 
> - Steve


it is very addicting :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Folks, it's been a long two weeks for my family. Long two years, to be honest. But two days ago we completed a very difficult process that took nearly two years. Thought I'd let you guys know that this project:








http://lumberjocks.com/projects/390041
Is finally getting some use. 
Funny, because while I was building this 5 months ago I felt under the gun because it was going to happen any day… I wouldn't have believed I had months more to wait back then.


----------



## HokieKen

That's so freakin' awesome John! Congratulations to your family.


----------



## HokieKen

Second Walnut driver done. Half way there!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congratulations, John!

Steve, how bad can it be? John's in and he's got all that excitement at home. Heck, I'm in and haven't even really started procrastinating for real yet. I still need to build one "get it out of my system" project before I can start on the swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have several in mind. Trouble is using a lathe in 10 inches of snow and 30 degree weather is rough! But not like I haven't done it before.  Last year on Christmas Eve I was turning a bowl on the picnic table after part of my maple tree blew over. COLD (but fun) and my Sons girlfriend loved it!


----------



## EarlS

John - Congratulations and the is one awesome looking bed!!!

Steve - give the swap a try. We have all levels of experience and plenty of folks that try out stuff totally different from each other. The big thing is trying out something new and learning from it. Along the way you can ask questions if you aren't sure about some new process. I shamelessly asked about how to do some very basic work with brass on the last swap. I got plenty of help and managed to get out a decent swap item. There might have been a few do-overs and some scrap but I learned a lot and had fun along the way.

I'm hoping to get 20 or so folks to sign up. It is a 2 month build window (or longer if you sign up now) so there is plenty of time to build something you've always wanted to try. As a bonus - someone else sends you something really cool too.


----------



## HokieKen

One more pair to go!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Earl.
On that note I have a shameless question about brass too. Will it bond to wood as strongly as a wood inlay would, given that it's not porous? What adhesive to use? 
A project I have in mind requires an inlay to reinforce a miter and I wanted to use brass, but if the bond is weak I'll use a contrasting wood instead.
Of course there's also brass through-pins, and the same applies: how to bond them so they don't back out.
Very basic, I know!


> ... I shamelessly asked about how to do some very basic work with brass on the last swap. I got plenty of help…
> - EarlS


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them drivers are totally awesome Kenny your brother is getting 1 beautiful gift :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks Earl.
> On that note I have a shameless question about brass too. Will it bond to wood as strongly as a wood inlay would, given that it s not porous? What adhesive to use?
> A project I have in mind requires an inlay to reinforce a miter and I wanted to use brass, but if the bond is weak I ll use a contrasting wood instead.
> Of course there s also brass through-pins, and the same applies: how to bond them so they don t back out.
> Very basic, I know!
> 
> ... I shamelessly asked about how to do some very basic work with brass on the last swap. I got plenty of help…
> - EarlS
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I would rough it up on back deep scratches as for pins groove them with a file and then epoxy them :<))


----------



## GrantA

John, *CONGRATULATIONS!!* and ditto what Tony said - give the brass some grooves with a file and epoxy it, same for pins. Leave pins proud, lightly peen and file/sand flush


----------



## HokieKen

What they said^ John. File some grooves in the brass and use epoxy to bond it. I have had a lot of success with Gorilla brand epoxy from the big box stores. It does very well with dissimilar materials.


----------



## GrantA

Fishing for a couple opinions here, I scored a chair to go with the desk I'm almost finally finished with (yeah!!). It'll be cleaned up and repainted, it's a similar color to what it and the desk will be actually. I was going to knock out a wood seat to match the desk top, *OR* I could put new fabric on the existing seat. It had heavy clear plastic over blue cloth, over original red suede -ish material lol. What say you LJs?
Here's a half decent shot to give an idea.


----------



## HokieKen

I say a wood seat to match the desktop Grant. But put the heavy plastic back over it.


----------



## GrantA

BAHAHAHA
Reminded me of a Chinese restaurant


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
If I'm sitting for a while my butt would prefer an upholstered seat. If the seat is wooden, I believe there is an entire field of woodworking around proper seat-butt-interface ergonomics.
Also: the legs and feet on that desk are awesome.



> John, *CONGRATULATIONS!!* and ditto what Tony said - give the brass some grooves with a file and epoxy it, same for pins. Leave pins proud, lightly peen and file/sand flush
> 
> - GrantA


Thank you!


----------



## GrantA

Thanks John. It's for my 6yr old daughter so if anything the seat will be way too big but I built this as a forever desk, sized like antique writing desks at 28" tall. She should always be able to use it. I figured I'd do some light contouring on it though. 
Thanks for the compliments, first cabriole legs and first dovetails on this project!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> On that note I have a shameless question about brass too. Will it bond to wood as strongly as a wood inlay would, given that it's not porous? What adhesive to use?


Because I am not like the other children, I'll give you the other answer.

Bonding metal to wood has traditionally been done with fish glue and you will need to rough up the surface of the brass a little to give it some "tooth" for the glue to bond to.

Fish glue can be "reactivated" by water, so epoxy is better if you think your inlay will be getting wet, but if you think you might need more than one try to get it right, that reversibility might just come in handy.

Store it in the refrigerator, and let it warm up for an hour before using it. If stored at room temp, it'll grow bacteria at some point, but is generally good for about a year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was going to knock out a wood seat to match the desk top


I like that option, but if you have never saddled a seat, you're in for an adventure. I did the seat on my shop stool without an adze or scorp, and it was a ton of fiddling around. I eventually got a result I was happy with, but I also bought an adze for the next seat I make. Mapsyst, who makes it, is from Bulgaria and is here on LJs every once in a while. He does good work. But he won't be back until after Christmas.

Plus, excuse for a new tool!


----------



## Lazyman

Personally, I think that desk screams for an upholstered seat. It's going to be a nice one ☝


----------



## EarlS

Grant - upholstery seat

John - I prefer contrasting wood inlay or maybe key it with contrasting wood?

Kenny - nice assortment of screwdrivers

Dave - "I am not like the other children, I'll give you the other answer." You do realize that applies to most of this group, right??

Still no new swap participants :+(


----------



## GrantA

I can count on Dave P giving me something to Google! Fish glue wow. I found this article and read the first bit, then I saw a *SQUIRREL * though lol, skimmed through the rest. I suppose you make your own from dried sturgeon bladders? If you catch the fish too that's pretty badass!


----------



## HokieKen

Or… you can buy epoxy at Lowes for $5. I ain't never needed to glue anything to a fish and ain't likely to.

I love metal work John but depending on the project, Earl's probably right about wood being a better selection for the inlay. Brass is easy to work but not as easy as wood when it comes to stuff like an inlay IMO.

Another option to consider is mixing brass powder into an epoxy resin and pouring it in the inlay. I've seen that done to good effect. No, it's not gonna fool anyone into thinking it's a sheet of brass but it does have a cool look.


----------



## HokieKen

Of course if your inlay has straight edges (like a wear strip) ignore my last post. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah Nathan's post about the threadbox actually reminded me of something. If any of you are interested in such a thing you might go here and have a look at the 1-1/4 size ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh yeah Nathan s post about the threadbox actually reminded me of something. If any of you are interested in such a thing you might go here and have a look at the 1-1/4 size ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks to Grant, I ordered mine yesterday  Only 10 sets left. For $40+$5 shipping, that's a great deal. Give these swappers a day to get theirs then you should put it in the Hot Deals thread Grant


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I suppose you make your own from dried sturgeon bladders? If you catch the fish too that's pretty badass!


Nope. I buy it from Lee Valley. But I'm enough of a screw-up that using epoxy means throwing something away, whereas using fish glue just means wetting it down, taking it apart, cleaning it up, and trying it again.

Maybe I should be using epoxy. :-/


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. To each his own Dave. I'm just to lazy to worry about taking anything apart. Once the glue cures, it's done. For better or for worse ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I bet if we knew we would have to re-rip by hand we might use fish glue too!


----------



## DavePolaschek

No worries. Don't forget resawing by hand, too.

What little shop time I've had lately that hasn't been fiddling with the bandsaw has been going through "scraps" and resawing them to 3/8" or 1/4" thick and cleaning them up. I'm building up a fairly good stock of box parts, which is good because I'm going to need to make two wine-bottle boxes next week.

The miter jack, plane and combination plane will be getting a workout.


----------



## HokieKen

Very good point Grant. Actually, I think if I knew I had to re-rip by hand, I'd just quit woodworking and take up cross-stitching ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Very good point Grant. Actually, I think if I knew I had to re-rip by hand, I d just quit woodworking and take up cross-stitching ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))))*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Very good point Grant. Actually, I think if I knew I had to re-rip by hand, I d just quit woodworking and take up cross-stitching ;-)


Huh. I would've guessed needlepoint. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Maybe you should think about knitting a nice wool cape for winter weather


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Maybe you should think about knitting a nice wool cape for winter weather
> 
> - GrantA


STOP IT you guys making me spit my coffee all over the place LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Wool is itchy. My winter cape is made from squirrel fur.


----------



## HokieKen

> Very good point Grant. Actually, I think if I knew I had to re-rip by hand, I d just quit woodworking and take up cross-stitching ;-)
> 
> Huh. I would've guessed needlepoint. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


In truth, I have no idea what the difference between cross-stitching and needlepoint is. So, you might be right 
;-P


----------



## Lazyman

> I suppose you make your own from dried sturgeon bladders? If you catch the fish too that's pretty badass!
> 
> Nope. I buy it from Lee Valley. But I'm enough of a screw-up that using epoxy means throwing something away, whereas using fish glue just means wetting it down, taking it apart, cleaning it up, and trying it again.
> 
> Maybe I should be using epoxy. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I really don't like using epoxy but I do when putting on tool handles or other wood-metal joints. I've done just a little brass powder/epoxy inlay. If you put enough brass powder in so that it almost turns to a putty, it will look pretty close to the real thing once you sand and polish it. The biggest problem is air bubbles. I've also got some copper powder that I've been meaning to try. I even accidentally (and then on purpose) stained my first turned project with copper dust to get a really cool effect.

I've not tried fish glue but I am a huge fan of hot hide glue. It is a little bit of a pain to use unless you've got a big glue up to do. It is the only way to apply veneer IMO and sure makes tight fitting joints slide together nicely. I use Old Brown Glue (liquid hide glue) fairly often but I keep in my shop/beer fridge so I have to drop the bottle into a cup of hot water for about 10 minutes before I use it.

EDIT: It is best to use a 30 minute epoxy when mixing brass powder for inlay. 5 or 10 minutes is not enough time unless it is a small inlay.


----------



## EarlS

Good thing my boss isn't here today or he'd be wondering why I'm laughing.

Regular squirrels or flying squirrels? You know Kenny could get a trash panda pelt for a cap and maybe a possum or two for a muff, a road kill deer skin for a kilt (commando style), and some coyote skin boots to go with the cape. Nothing but style…...oh yeah….

I'm guessing Dave is a big hit with the neighborhood cats when he gets the fish glue out.


----------



## HokieKen

> Good thing my boss isn t here today or he d be wondering why I m laughing.
> 
> *Regular squirrels or flying squirrels?* You know Kenny could get a trash panda pelt for a cap and maybe a possum or two for a muff, a road kill deer skin for a kilt (commando style), and some coyote skin boots to go with the cape. Nothing but style…...oh yeah….
> 
> I m guessing Dave is a big hit with the neighborhood cats when he gets the fish glue out.
> 
> - EarlS


Regular squirrel Earl. And why did you pluralize it? It's only one squirrel. Caught the little bastard in my shop…


----------



## bndawgs

> Oh yeah Nathan s post about the threadbox actually reminded me of something. If any of you are interested in such a thing you might go here and have a look at the 1-1/4 size ;-)
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Thanks to Grant, I ordered mine yesterday  Only 10 sets left. For $40+$5 shipping, that s a great deal. Give these swappers a day to get theirs then you should put it in the Hot Deals thread Grant
> 
> - HokieKen


what does the bottom thread tap do?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> what does the bottom thread tap do?
> 
> - Steve


Q: What is the difference between taper, plug and bottom taps?

A: Taper taps are often called "starting" taps because they have more chamfered threads. Chamfer is the angled portion at the front of the tap which helps it start threading. Taper taps have 7 to 10 threads of chamfer. Plug taps have 3-5 threads of chamfer, bottoming taps have 1-1-1/2 threads of chamfer.


----------



## Lazyman

My assumption is that the bottom tap allows you to get threads almost to the bottom of a non-through hole?


----------



## bndawgs

that makes sense. i bought a set cause, at some point i need a better workbench


----------



## HokieKen

Yep to Tony and Nathan's assumption is correct. Generally, when hand-tapping a hole, you'll start with a taper tap and follow with a plug or bottom tap. The tapered tap helps keep the tap true to the hole and removes the metal progressively.

For wood, I don't see any need for a tapered tap as long as you have a way to keep the tap aligned which can be done with a center in a drill press or a lathe. So, I ordered the bottom tap. If I find out a taper is desirable, I'll grind a longer chamfer on it…


----------



## Lazyman

Am I blind or does it not say what the TPI is for those threading tools? I already have Beall 1" and 1 1/4" taps but unless the TPI is the same, I would need to buy both. (And I need to buy something so that I don't feel left out).


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yep to Tony and Nathan s assumption is correct. Generally, when hand-tapping a hole, you ll start with a taper tap and follow with a plug or bottom tap. The tapered tap helps keep the tap true to the hole and removes the metal progressively.
> 
> For wood, I don t see any need for a tapered tap as long as you have a way to keep the tap aligned which can be done with a center in a drill press or a lathe. So, I ordered the bottom tap. If I find out a taper is desirable, I ll grind a longer chamfer on it…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm also guessing not as important in wood but I'm no expert here LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

Is tapping a hole anything like tapping a keg?

You had a shop squirrel and you made it into a cape? Now who (or what) are you going to have help you in the shop? After all, he would work for peanuts. Or you could have sold him to Dave for a life of indentured servitude resawing wood into 1/8 thick boards. Now you are going to have to spend your days looking over your shoulder wondering when the squirrel mafia is going to exact their revenge.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan it doesn't say but we could measure for you soon. I bet it'll maybe probably definitely be close enough to what you have to jam em together at least once though

I think I've had a run in with the squirrel mafia, not cool. I just let them have a corner of the shop attic


----------



## HokieKen

I would guess 5 tpi Nathan. That's a standard Acme thread and I think that's the standard most wood screws are made to (although with a bastard profile). But mine shipped today so, like Grant said, I can measure for you in a couple days…


----------



## bndawgs

It says 6 TPI for those taps


----------



## HokieKen

Or maybe it's 6 tpi ;-) I have to admit I didn't see it listed either. Where did you find it Steve?


----------



## Lazyman

I just searched the webpage for TPI, It is a column way off to the right in the table that was scrolled off the screen.

Kenny, you think that these are acme profile threads? That won't work with my Beall taps regardless as they are designed for cutting threads for my lathe spindles to make faceplates.


----------



## bndawgs

as nathan said, scroll to the right. now i wonder if i should have gotten the bottom tap instead


----------



## Lazyman

Screw it. I just noticed they have a 1 1/2 inch so I'm getting a pair of those plus they finally have the Woodtek bowl tool rest in stock I've been looking for and can get both for the same $5 shipping.

Anyone know what the benefits are for the woodworkers.com Pro account?


----------



## HokieKen

> I just searched the webpage for TPI, It is a column way off to the right in the table that was scrolled off the screen.
> 
> Kenny, you think that these are acme profile threads? That won t work with my Beall taps regardless as they are designed for cutting threads for my lathe spindles to make faceplates.
> 
> - Lazyman


No, not Acme Profiles, they're a 60 degree profile best I can tell. I just meant that most wood screws I've seen use the same pitches as Acme threads but that's not the case here either.


----------



## bndawgs

I swapped out the taper one for the bottom plug and then got me a 7mm drill bit to make a pen at some point


----------



## HokieKen

With a tap that long, as long as you're tapping all the way through your nut, it probably doesn't matter. A taper tap will probably be long enough to get you full threads through. Bottom tap is a better bet IMO though. And like I said, you can always grind a lead on it.


----------



## northy185

New to the forum, but count me in!


----------



## PoohBaah

Welcome Northy. You will be in for an interesting time.


----------



## GrantA

Welcome Northy! Is Dave P recruiting or just a coincidence you're in Minneapolis too?

Nathan I have a little order envy, for the price I figure I'll try the 1-1/4 first though! I have a couple large diameter screws already just waiting on a bench to use them on.

Let us know all about that bowl rest! Also the pro deal, I've ordered a few times from them but haven't looked at that option


----------



## GrantA

This just popped up locally, they're calling it an antique writing desk, the front to back top looks weird to me. Think it really is something special? I ain't buying it, just curious. If yall know anything about it I'll let the seller know, they're friends of ours.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to your friends Grant but that thing is butt ugly. Between the grain running the wrong direction and the big ugly aprons on the sides, I hope they're offering to pay somebody to haul that eyesore away.


----------



## GrantA

Good we agree. LOL they are asking $3000…
I was like ooohh antique desk, click… Whaaaa?


----------



## HokieKen

WHAT?? You should list some of Bo's yard burgers on CL if people around there are dumb enough for that desk to sell at anywhere even close to 10% of the asking price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's good old CL for you.

How about some used a few times Grizzly tools at Grizzly tools prices, they didn't even lower the price. Sure, no freight but it's a used tool now.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I'll see your Grizzly and raise you a Harbor Freight cutoff tool. I know this damn thing has been on my local CL for at least 2 years. It'll disappear for a week or so then it pops right back up. I'm tempted to buy the damn thing so I can quit looking at it. He only wants $65 for it. It's $22 at HF before a coupon…


----------



## EarlS

Northy - I'll get you added to the list. For those swap slackers (and you know who I mean) that haven't signed up, that is how you do it. Jump right in.

Grant, I think you missed a decimal point in the middle. $30.00 might get someone to buy it, if it is delivered. My favorite CL experience that kind of sums it up - I was giving away a large bean bag on CL and I had someone get pissy with me because I wouldn't deliver it to their house, 100 miles way. Did I mention it was free?


----------



## GrantA

Hey now Earl I'm current title holder for swap slacker and I'm already signed up!

OH and in case yall didn't spend enough money today at Woodworkers Supply after I posted that link, Lee Valley free shipping over $40 ends today


----------



## HokieKen

Was it a "bean" bag really Earl? Tell the truth. That POS was filled with corn wasn't it?


----------



## HokieKen

> Northy - I ll get you added to the list. For those swap slackers (and you know who I mean) that haven t signed up, that is how you do it…
> 
> - EarlS


I'm fairly certain that by NOT being signed up for the swap, one cannot be considered a "swap slacker". A regular slacker, yes. But not a swap slacker.


----------



## HokieKen

Also for my swap (and non-swap) slacker brethern… I have an e-mail code for $10 off $35 at Rockler. Good on regular priced stuff only, not on sale items. And as always, there's free shipping on $35+ orders. Says it's valid on online orders only, not in retail stores.

If anyone needs it, let me know and I'll send it to you via PM.


----------



## RichBolduc

Now that the outfeed/assembly table is done for the most part (still need to make a vise handle).... Maybe I can start thinking about this swap.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Well, I ll see your Grizzly and raise you a Harbor Freight cutoff tool. I know this damn thing has been on my local CL for at least 2 years. It ll disappear for a week or so then it pops right back up. I m tempted to buy the damn thing so I can quit looking at it. He only wants $65 for it. It s $22 at HF before a coupon…
> 
> - HokieKen


I went and clicked the "best of" link on the listing just for you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Cut some unusual parts on the CNC today. This will be a pretty neat gadget once its done:










CNC funds my woodworking hobby.


----------



## EarlS

You suck Kenny!!!


> Was it a "bean" bag really Earl? Tell the truth. That POS was filled with corn wasn t it?
> 
> - HokieKen


BTW - did the box of corn by-products make it to your place?


----------



## JohnMcClure

And thanks for the brass advice, everyone. I was aiming at structural reinforcement so it seems a wooden inlay is more appropriate. 
Dave, never heard of fish glue before but sounds like you know what you're talking about!

Last thing: here is that aforementioned project in use:









Yup, a busy week at my house.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, never heard of fish glue before but sounds like you know what you're talking about!


I don't know if I'd go that far, but I've sure tried to stick metal to wood a few times. Fish glue is what luthiers use and I helped a friend put new frets on an old guitar, which was when I first heard of it. It doesn't quite get every cat in the neighborhood over, but it has a bit of an odor. Or maybe my schnozz just doesn't work that well.

Got my box of boxes today, so now the only thing delaying Kenny's box of wood is me. Mwahahaha?


----------



## TheFridge

I slack. It's what I do. The shop was 50deg this with and I got frostbite. What does that have to do with not signing up yet? Damn good question.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And thanks for the brass advice, everyone. I was aiming at structural reinforcement so it seems a wooden inlay is more appropriate.
> Dave, never heard of fish glue before but sounds like you know what you re talking about!
> 
> Last thing: here is that aforementioned project in use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, a busy week at my house.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I love the monogram on it John did you post this as a project and I missed it ? :<((


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good (and happy) lookin' family John! Nice work makin' sure the dudes still outnumber the ladies.

Earl - Santa Corn did drop by today. Wow. That dude is awesome


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Tony. I posted that project about 5 months ago, when I was expecting our adoption to finalize literally any day. 5 months of pulling my hair out later, she is finally here, and doing absolutely fantastic. She likes the bed, too. Sleeping in it right now, in fact!
But adjusting to a new family member, and helping her adjust to us, means we've been very busy, even if it's just playing.


> I love the monogram on it John did you post this as a project and I missed it ? :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## EarlS

Fridge - 50 deg is a perfect temperature for wearing shorts in my shop. If it gets over 60 I'm sweating and open the door. You can get feeling back in your little piggies by typing a swap email. Then you will experience that warm feeling when you push the send button. The warm feeling is the hot chocolate you spilled because you can't feel your face or hands.

Kenny got post 666

John - looks like some very satisfied customers, especially the little girl. That's the best kind of payment.

Tony - it's hard to keep up with all the great projects and all of the swap chatter.

Northy185 is added to the list. 14 players and counting. Great to have you in the swap!!!


----------



## TheFridge

Roger that. In the British sense 

I'm here all night…


----------



## DavePolaschek

While Kenny's doing needlepoint on his squirrel cape instead of signing up for the swap, I got some rolls made for the pot luck lunch at work tomorrow.










You wish you had smell-o-vision.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Roger that. In the British sense


That… was good. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## TheFridge

Say no more. My purpose this day, hath been fulfilled.


----------



## GrantA

Dave's making rolls in the stabilizing oven!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's an everything oven, Grant! It's like a miracle!


----------



## HokieKen

666 is my lucky # Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

> Thanks Tony. I posted that project about 5 months ago, when I was expecting our adoption to finalize literally any day. 5 months of pulling my hair out later, she is finally here, and doing absolutely fantastic. She likes the bed, too. Sleeping in it right now, in fact!
> But adjusting to a new family member, and helping her adjust to us, means we ve been very busy, even if it s just playing.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


That's great news John. Congratulations! Looks like a happy bunch.


----------



## EarlS




----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

I wasn't going to go there but since Kenny did:










Where's Fridge??


----------



## JohnMcClure

Finished the CNC project I was working on last night. It's a tool for using a drill to unthread pipe connections of a specific diameter. Hope to find out how well it works today.

Hope to put the last poly topcoat on this today:









And finally put it in the living room.

Yall have a great day!


----------



## GrantA

Cool gadget and very nice table John!


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're doing actual woodworking rather than cracking wise and making gladiator jokes, John? I'm not sure that's allowed. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

What kind of CNC machine do you have John? I've been toying around with building or buying a machine for a couple of years now. Of course my analysis paralysis usually takes over. I don't have much room so it needs to be small enough to fit on the "available" horizontal areas I can give up for it but I don't want to have it be so small that I regret not having one just a little bit larger. And then I get into which design, what software, spindle or router, build or buy, etc., etc. I almost pulled the trigger on an Open Builds earlier this year when they had some of their kits on sale but the second guessing about whether I would really use it kicked in.


----------



## HokieKen

Took me a second but I see how it works now John. Is that UHMW going to hold up to the radial load on the shaft? Guess you can tell us later ;-) Nice table too. Like the base on that a lot.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you guys see this table posted yesterday?


I really like that thing a LOT. If the right piece/pieces of wood come a long and my wife will let me buy that much epoxy, I'll have something similar one day )


----------



## Lazyman

I think I need to see that in operation to understand how it is going (supposed?) to work.


----------



## Lazyman

That table is pretty cool. Woodworking and this. Not a skill combo you often see.


----------



## bndawgs

> Well, I ll see your Grizzly and raise you a Harbor Freight cutoff tool. I know this damn thing has been on my local CL for at least 2 years. It ll disappear for a week or so then it pops right back up. I m tempted to buy the damn thing so I can quit looking at it. He only wants $65 for it. It s $22 at HF before a coupon…
> 
> - HokieKen


This drill press has been on CL for probably 2 yrs as well. He finally changed the picture of it. I'm tempted to offer him $5 to never post it again.


----------



## EarlS

John - that table rocks!! I especially like the grain on the top!!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Cool gadget and very nice table John!
> - GrantA


Thanks Grant!



> You're doing actual woodworking rather than cracking wise and making gladiator jokes, John? I'm not sure that's allowed. ;-)
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes Dave P. You guys just about drove me off with your Gilligan's Island crap, and now this. Fortunately I disabled email notifications so I don't lose any sleep over it now.



> What kind of CNC machine do you have John? I ve been toying around with building or buying a machine for a couple of years now. Of course my analysis paralysis usually takes over. I don t have much room so it needs to be small enough to fit on the "available" horizontal areas I can give up for it but I don t want to have it be so small that I regret not having one just a little bit larger. And then I get into which design, what software, spindle or router, build or buy, etc., etc. I almost pulled the trigger on an Open Builds earlier this year when they had some of their kits on sale but the second guessing about whether I would really use it kicked in.
> - Lazyman


Nathan, Right now I have a Shapeoko 3. It's at the low end of CNC, but cuts wood, MDF, and plastic OK. I mainly do small-batch production on polycarbonate. It brings in enough that I'm going to upgrade to the Axiom CNC entry-level machine next year.
Shapeoko 3 tolerances aren't really professional grade. You can do wooden signs with it all day though, done a lot of those.
Tried an inlay and the parts just didn't fit. I sanded for half a day to do it. With the Axiom I hope to also be able to work aluminum, maybe open up some new revenue streams.
I'm an engineer by day, so this is useful to me for prototyping too.



> I think I need to see that in operation to understand how it is going (supposed?) to work.


Hoping to test drive this afternoon if I can make it to my office.



> John - that table rocks!! I especially like the grain on the top!!
> - EarlS


Thank you! I'm not so sure about the top… I used liquid hide glue to secure it to the base, so I can remove and replace it with something with more character if possible. I really wanted something with spalting/wormholes etc…



> Took me a second but I see how it works now John. Is that UHMW going to hold up to the radial load on the shaft? Guess you can tell us later ;-) Nice table too. Like the base on that a lot.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, that's my concern too. As the cam lever tightens the device around the pipe, the rubber drive wheel is supposed to compress against the pipe, providing grip. But the UHMW has some give to it, so unfortunately it may stretch, reducing grip. And if I have to crank the cam too tight, all the stress concentrates on the pivot point, which is a 1/4" steel shaft in a thin piece of UHMW, which… might fail! 
So only experiment will tell. I think for production volumes, the whole thing should be aluminum anyway. Again, hoping to get a better feel for the compression, torque, and strain today if I can try it out at the office.


----------



## HokieKen

Pivot might have to be moved a bit further off too John. Looking at it again, I wonder if there's clearance there for a drill if the pipe extends up that far? Pretty slick idea ) Looking forward to hearing how it works. Beats the hell out of a pipe wrench!


----------



## EarlS

Just how many engineers are there on this thread? Me, Ken, John, others?

"Tried an inlay and the parts just didn't fit. I sanded for half a day to do it." on the table top or something else you tried with the CNC machine?

"I'm not so sure about the top… I used liquid hide glue to secure it to the base, so I can remove and replace it with something with more character if possible." I'm curious to see the underside of the table to see how the base and top connect. I expected that you had a base plate set up of some type.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just how many engineers are there on this thread? Me, Ken, John, others?
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


Rich is an ME too. I'm not aware of any others beyond that. If there were too many of us, we'd spend 6 months iterating on prototypes and never get anything shipped…


----------



## bndawgs

Question about my bandsaw box. Is there anywhere local to buy flocking stuff? maybe Michael's? or does everyone order from www.flockit.com?


----------



## GrantA

What the flock is Steve talking about??



> If there were too many of us, we d spend 6 months iterating on prototypes and never get anything shipped…
> 
> - HokieKen


BAHAHAHAHAHA so true!


----------



## HokieKen

> Question about my bandsaw box. Is there anywhere local to buy flocking stuff? maybe Michael s? or does everyone order from www.flockit.com?
> 
> - Steve


I buy it at woodcraft Steve. I don't really know if stores like Michael's have it or not.


----------



## EarlS

Peachtree and Rockler are also possible sources. Rockler has free shipping if you spend $35 and sign up for their email and no sales tax. Peachtree charges shipping.


----------



## GrantA

oh *now* you guys want to be all serious


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know what you mean Grant. I'm always serious. This thread is for swap discussion and helping out fellow woodworkers. There is no time for pointless drivel, horse-play or shenanigans here.


----------



## bndawgs

damn, i hate driving out to woodcraft. but i'll check it out. thanks


----------



## HokieKen

Don't forget this Steve!


----------



## EarlS

I guess that's one advantage to living in a small town - no wood working stores nearby. On the other hand, that just makes it easier to order stuff from the internet since I know I won't be able to find it locally.

Rockler is close enough that I can order and get it a day or two later and avoid Amazon.


----------



## TheFridge

Flock it has good stuff. Accidentally sucked a 1/2 bag of red flocking through my DC. Made a mess outside.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl just flocks everything with corn silk.


----------



## bndawgs

> Don t forget this Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hey, good looking out on that coupon. you might be alright afterall. even if you are a castrated turkey fan!


----------



## bndawgs

now i have to figure out what color i want to get.


----------



## HokieKen

Nobody talk to Steve. He is persona non grata henceforth. And I take my coupon back ;-P


----------



## JohnMcClure

> "Tried an inlay and the parts just didn't fit. I sanded for half a day to do it." on the table top or something else you tried with the CNC machine?


Earl, I was describing the quality of my CNC machine in response to Nathan's question. I use it for non-woodworking stuff mostly, but I once tried to use it to make an inlay. I was disappointed with how poorly the machine held tolerances - the parts ended up not fitting together well at all - and that's the last time I used the machine for an inlay. The only wood stuff I have done on it since has been signs.



> "I'm not so sure about the top… I used liquid hide glue to secure it to the base, so I can remove and replace it with something with more character if possible." I m curious to see the underside of the table to see how the base and top connect. I expected that you had a base plate set up of some type.
> 
> - EarlS


Picture of this coming up:


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I can get you some corn silk - or glitter, or both. Then you can say your box is lined with shimmery silk.

You stay out of this Kenny…... you are a BAD influence. ;+b

Fridge - I'm guessing it looked like a B-grade horror movie?


----------



## HokieKen

Nice John. Pretty simple design but very elegant. Would translate well to a 3-legged design too which could be helpful in the very near future for me ) What kind of wood is the base, Cherry?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yes sir Kenny! Local air dried cherry.
Steam bending would have been appropriate, but I just happened to have had these awesome wide boards for the past 3 years just sitting there… so I cut out curves and had a ton of waste.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… Wow - I turn my back on this thread for 10 seconds (ok, more like 3 days) and there are hundreds of posts! (good thing I only look at the pictures)

You guys get off the keyboards and back into the shop.

Seriously though I've been finishing up small Christmas projects, cleaning up, and collecting Materials for the swap. Pizza Peal is in the making (Maple and Redheart), Pizza cutter done (Maple), coffee scoop done (American Elm), Shoe Horn done (Amazakoue), a couple of wine corks done (Cocobolo), Pipe tamper needs assembly and polishing.










Teaser for the Swap below with lots of great material: Osage Orange, Walnut, American Elm, Pink Ivory, African Blackwood, and a twisty piece of Bolivian Rosewood. But I don't have a solid idea on what I'm going to do with all/any of it yet. I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## HokieKen

That big chunk of OO looks like a badass mallet head waiting to happen IMO Bill 

Any of the exotics will make nice knife scales.

John - I love Cherry. It's get a bad wrap a lot of the time IMO but I love the character it exhibits. In my opinion, the best domestic "bang for your buck" wood available


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's a couple potential knife scales in the box Kenny will get next week. Stabilized butternut.

I'm glad I scored a bunch of nice pieces from the offcut bin at the lumber yard. Probably should go dig through that again tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys get off the keyboards and back into the shop.


Was at work. Installing a new SDK. Lots of click then wait, click again, wait more, click then post some nonsense on LJs.

Done with that for the year though. Whew!


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo! Thanks Dave ) I like Butternut and knives!


----------



## HokieKen

And I'm in the shop right now so being off the keyboard won't save you guys from being assaulted with my nonsense ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I just realized I forgot to post the pic of my package from Santa Corn. I asked for an old, burned up, recently replaced Dado stack so I would have extra parts for my stack. And I got it in this sweet Elm box custom made to house it


----------



## Kilravn

I would like to partipate, please. I am super new to woodworking. I've been at it only for about 6 months, but I feel my skills are growing rapidly. Just please take it easy on me if you receive my project, and it is less than stellar. Lol I promise to do my best and put 110% effort into it to the beat of my current abilities.


----------



## RichBolduc

I was in your shoes for the mallet swap and it was a blast. Email Earl and have a blast!!

Rich


> I would like to partipate, please. I am super new to woodworking. I've been at it only for about 6 months, but I feel my skills are growing rapidly. Just please take it easy on me if you receive my project, and it is less than stellar. Lol I promise to do my best and put 110% effort into it to the beat of my current abilities.
> 
> - Brandon


----------



## Bluenote38

> And I'm in the shop right now so being off the keyboard won't save you guys from being assaulted with my nonsense ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Holy smokes! There is no hope… I like the mallet idea - I need one anyway and I can use the Rosewood for Scales. I have a couple of pocket knives that need slabs. I have some rescued mahogany around too.


----------



## JohnMcClure

The gadget being tested:









Hope this helps explain its use. For an assembly shop that screws together pipes of this size all day every day by hand.
I think UHMW was the wrong material and has too much give. But for a trial run, it was successful at adapting a drill to spin pipe threads together.

Torquing is a separate process, beyond the scope of this gadget.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty slick John. You could do torquing by just using a torque-limiting drill.

The $1×10^6 question is; Is it any faster than doing it by hand?


----------



## JohnMcClure

The joints get torqued to 400 ftlb, so that's out of the question I'm afraid! 
I believe it will be quicker than by hand. There is a LOT of manual turning going on. Great thing is, if it's not, I can bury the whole thing and no harm done!


----------



## EarlS

Brandon will be added in a minute.

John - thanks for the underside pictures. Makes more sense now. I agree with Ken - this would be a slick set up for a 3 legged table.

Ken - Looks like Santa Corn forgot the silk though. I think there is still some corn standing out there so there's a chance he can find some for you and Steve.

Looks like everyone is hard at it in the shop. So I'm not considered a slacker:










The Boss came out to see if I was actually working or just drinking beer. No beer, just work

The Leigh mortise and tenon jig is getting a lot of use, trying out some off centered mortises and tenons.



















The carcasses for the night stands are dry fitted and need to be sanded.










Tomorrow I'll start on the top, the lower shelf, and drawer pocket bottom piece. I'm going with a half blind dovetail drawer that slides on the bottom of the drawer pocket rather than making slides on the sides or bottom. Gotta get this done before Christmas so I can start making way to many versions of swap items.


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Earl, get them stands done ;-). Gotta say, momma ain't lookin' real pleased with your progress. You betta step on it!

It would still work John. You just need a REALLY big drill ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

I taught pre engineering at the high school level was a lot of fun great student projects. I'm retired so I miss having access to the 3D printer, mill and metal lathe in the protype shop.

Just how many engineers are there on this thread? Me, Ken, John, others?
...

- EarlS

Rich is an ME too. I m not aware of any others beyond that. If there were too many of us, we d spend 6 months iterating on prototypes and never get anything shipped…

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnMcClure

Ok, side table done (hope to post the project tomorrow).
Weird UHMW gadget done until next week, when we'll iterate the prototype.
Rockler package delivered.
So… looks like if I clean the shop tonight, I can start on the first prototype of my first swap item next!


----------



## EarlS

Keep up the good work John. You you are making most of the rest of us look REALLY bad, especially the slackers that haven't signed up yet.

Ken - she wants to know why it's taking so long and when I'm going to start working on her bookcase, and the sofa table, end tables, coffee tables, game table and chairs, display cabinet, table lamp, chest of drawers….. The list is so long I'm worn out thinking about it. That means plenty of new toys ….errr tools…. to make these projects.

Oh - and I need to tidy things up in the shop tomorrow too.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Done for the night.
Teaser for the swap:









Square is just to show scale. Trigonometry was used. And this is about function, not form.
I guess I'm not supposed to say more than that because… its a surprise…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, took off for a few day for medical reasons and this place exploded! Welcome to the new members. I know you will have a blast here. I have my ideas for swap projects but can't get to the shop for the next week or two to work on them. I did finish a project I worked on off and on for the last little bit. Christmas gift. I should be able to post it tonight. I need a trip to the saw mill to get some fresh hardwoods. Maybe after Christmas I can get rolling, not procrastinating, just so much going on!



> Square is just to show scale. *Trigonometry was used. *
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, as it turned out, I got myself in a bind in high school. After failing algebra II (because of reading poetry to the girl that sat in front of me) and passing it the next year. My senior year I had to pass trigonometry and analytic geometry to graduate! I passed with a low "C". I knew I would need math for wood work but never thought I would need Trig! Now I'm worried!


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - no worries - one of us engineer types can help with the hard stuff, as long as it is addition/subtraction and can be figured out using fingers and toes. Beyond that, it would need to be a group effort.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I got the *DEGREE* you need Jeff :<))


----------



## GrantA

That's pretty slick there Tony, bookmark added!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That s pretty slick there Tony, bookmark added!
> 
> - GrantA


I love this site helps my brain so much LMAO :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That s pretty slick there Tony, bookmark added!
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> I love this site helps my brain so much LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Nice Tony! Book mark added as well. Now I don't have to use Jethro Bodine math. Naut plus naut )


----------



## JohnMcClure

Finally got this thing into the house and a project posted:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/406513


----------



## jeffswildwood

By the way, what happened to Candy?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> By the way, what happened to Candy?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You obviously didn't read the thread Jeff….Kenny happened.

I hope everything went well with the wife at Duke buddy.

John, my wife would adopt 50 kids if she could. She's constantly trying to talk me into it. I imagine someday she might win. Good on you brother. Big time! Hopefully she adjusts and settles in well with your family. Looks like two big brothers there to take care of her too.


----------



## EarlS

John - Looks like a perfect fit for the table.

Jeff - I think Candy mentioned that her hubby was having some health issues. Hopefully, she will be able to join us.

Tony - that's cheating. If you don't use at least a ream of paper, 3 pencils, and some kind of metric/english conversion you can't get the right answer. No way you can trust sites like that that spit the answer out for you. It's too easy. You just can't; it's wrong, immoral, unpatriotic, or something…...

Now did I remember to carry the 3 and add 1/32" to that or was it multiplied by 2 and subtract 1/16"?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I hope everything went well with the wife at Duke buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave, Last visit before surgery. We leave again monday for that, be there several days.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff I'm praying for a safe journey brother. I'm sure we all are.

John congratulations on the adoption, I've got friends who have been down that road and know it can be a long one. So great to see a beautiful beginning to a new life!

I hope all's well for Candy's husband and she's able to come back and join us.

Now, for a dog who doesn't chew sticks, or anything he's not supposed to really (OK a couple kids toys maybe…) Bo sure does *love* poplar scraps! I wonder if I can get him to chew only the waste out of dovetails??


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Is Bo making blanks for Kenny's screwdriver handles?

Jeff - hopefully everything goes well with you wife's surgery.

John - this must be the weekend for adoptions to go through. Some friends of ours just finalized their adoption of a little guy.


----------



## CFrye

I'm here. It was easy to keep up when hubby was in the hospital. He's home and doing well. Now that I'm back to work it's difficult to keep up…y'all are more chatty than the Stumpy Nubbers. 
Congratulations on the new family member, John. Beautiful smiles all around. Nice bed and table, too. 
With a name like HokieKen do you really have room to be calling someone else's name 'stupid'? Good looking driver handles, btw.


----------



## GrantA

> With a name like HokieKen do you really have room to be calling someone else's name 'stupid'?
> - CFrye


BAHAHAHAHA

Earl beat me to it, sorry poking fun at Kenny got me distracted by we're all glad your hubby is doing well Candy!


----------



## EarlS

Candy - Glad to hear hubby is doing well. :+)

We need you around here to keep Kenny in line (and hopefully participate in the swap).


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the stinger Candy Corn ;-)
Lord knows I need em once in awhile! But who's name did I call stupid?

Speaking of driver handles…. I spent today in West-by-gawd-Virginny today visiting family. But I did go to the shop for a few and finish up the turning on this set. Now tomorrow is freed up to break out the Stihl and work on a box for these guys


----------



## GrantA

Daaaaang Kenny I didn't even think you liked me thaaaat much. I'll pm my address again in case you lost it ;-)

Looks great!! Your brother (I think?) will be ecstatic!


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks for the stinger Candy Corn ;-)
> Lord knows I need em once in awhile! But who's name did I call stupid?
> 
> Speaking of driver handles…. I spent today in West-by-gawd-Virginny today visiting family. But I did go to the shop for a few and finish up the turning on this set. Now tomorrow is freed up to break out the Stihl and work on a box for these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Sjobergs! 
What happened to the spalting?


----------



## CFrye

And thank you all, for the hubby well wishes!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now tomorrow is freed up to break out the Stihl and work on a box for these guys


Well, damn. I guess *that* means I need to get enough space cleared to hold a box of wood pretty soon. Plus it looks like I might need to make room for a disc/belt sander that my sweetie's dad has decided I deserve.

Glad everyone's ok. Husbands, wives, spouses, spice, kids and dogs. Though if Bo passes a splinter, I think I'd rather not hear about it.

Made it to the lumber yard this morning. Picked up a couple gnarly cherry boards for $3 each, and a couple pieces of ipe for $6. I love the offcut bin. Also got a birch board that'll be long enough to make a box to hold a bottle of wine I'm giving to a buddy for Christmas and resawed it by hand into two 3/8" thick pieces. Something loosened up on the bandsaw table and now it's wobbly, so I'm going to need to pull it apart and see what bolt I forgot to tighten before I do more machine resawing.

If it ain't one thing, it's a mother.


----------



## HokieKen

First a bandsaw then a sander? Careful Dave, you'll stmble into the twenty first century, hell, the twentieth century, before you know it ;-)

Yep, clear up some space. Should have a box headed north this week.

Candy - the spalting is there but it's pretty understated on these handles. I'll use an oil finish to bring it out some 

And sjobergs is a stupid name. Sorry.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> First a bandsaw then a sander? Careful Dave, you'll stmble into the twenty first century, hell, the twentieth century, before you know it ;-)


Yeah, I know, Kenny. On the one hand, having a sander will be handy for cleaning up stabilized blanks. Getting the surfaces of them dressed with a hand plane is tough. On the other hand, I don't have room for much more stuff in my shop without evicting my truck from the garage. And on the third hand, my sweetie's dad likes me and wants me to have his woodworking equipment.

There's also the dust-collection thing. I didn't mind moving my shop-vac next to the bandsaw and basically having it there full-time. It gave me an excuse to buy one of the Milwaukee lunchbox vacuums (on sale!) yesterday for cleaning up the stuff that I can't easily sweep up. But if I add a sander, I'm going to be adding a lot of dust.

Oh well. That's still a week off, and I can probably leave the sander in his shop until winter is over. Gotta get some real work done and get that wine-box mostly together today. I've got all of next week off too, so there's plenty of time to get it together for Christmas, but I also want to get the next batch of wood stabilized. After that, I think I start the mad scientist stuff and playing with dyeing (and if I decide to double-dye, I'll likely need a sander).


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome back *Candy*! Glad to hear Mudflap is doing well. *Ken*, that's a nice looking set! Good luck with the box, I know that's not your favorite project to do. Where were you in West Virginia. *Dave P.* nothing wrong with adding a little power to your tools. May as well face it though, the more wood work you do, the closer your truck is getting to outside. It knows it too. ;-) Thanks to *all my fellow wood workers* for well wishes for my Wife. We make the journey back to Duke tomorrow for a long hard week. Hopefully when we get back, between taking over cooking (poor girl) and house cleaning and taking care of her I can get the Poulin chain saw and shop stuff and get some teaser pics posted!


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - I had to read your post out loud a couple times because I swear it read *I can get her a Poulin chainsaw* and I thought that's a great Christmas present for your wife.

The bad thing about power tools is the electric bill and heating bill. Hand tools keep you warm from the effort and you can leave the garage door open so it doesn't get too warm. As a bonus you can also turn off the lights.

Kenny - sjobergs is pronounced "smith". I just noticed those are color coded phillips and straight blade screw drivers. Clever.

We are less than a month away from the official start of the Spring Swap. Been a few days since anyone has signed up.

It's always good to hear what everyone is doing in the shop, and more importantly, that most everyone is getting time out there.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - Just as long as Jeff isn't getting the Poulan chainsaw to take care of her ;-)

Jeff - We were way back in the booger woods. MacDowell county near Welch. Then on the way home we stopped in Princeton for a birthday party.

Getting ready to prep the chainsaw . I think/hope the rain is done for the day…


----------



## northy185

> Welcome Northy! Is Dave P recruiting or just a coincidence you re in Minneapolis too?
> 
> - GrantA


I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Dave P; Google lead me here. I'm excited for an active community, and jumping into a project after Christmas seemed like a great idea. Currently finishing some router bowls for under the tree that have proved to be a little more challenging than I had originally planned… but that's why I love this hobby!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome Northy!

One Christmas package cut and boxed )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Earl - Just as long as Jeff isn't getting the Poulan chainsaw to take care of her ;-)
> 
> Jeff - We were way back in the booger woods. MacDowell county near Welch. Then on the way home we stopped in Princeton for a birthday party.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, McDowell county is my old stomping ground. Only about 10 min. from the house. Welch is about 30 min. Princeton about 45 min.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe a couple saw handles in this chunk


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - know any Englands from back that way? Monks?


----------



## jeffswildwood

A few Monks, but it's been a bit since I went that direction. I used to go to a town called War. Southernmost city in West Va.


----------



## HokieKen

Never been to War but seen the signs everywhere Jeff. I prefer to go to Love ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I haven t had the pleasure of meeting Dave P; Google lead me here.


If you need a hand from a local LJ, feel free to send me a DM, Northy. Mosquito is also a local.

All four sides and the top and bottom of the wine box are now cut to size and mitered. Birch sides and cherry top and bottom. Grand total of $6.50 from the offcut bins at Siwek for the lumber, since the cherry has about eight knots in two foot long five inch wide board (but they're very pretty knots!). I'll cut the bottle holders for the inside next, and glue the sides and bottom together tomorrow. Then splines and inlay and carving and such to fancy it up, and it'll be getting some shellac by the weekend.

Found I also needed to build a little box to hold the pencils and Allen wrenches and an extra combination square over by the bandsaw so I don't have to keep walking around the truck. That was the leftovers from the wine box birch. Darned good morning in the shop!


----------



## HokieKen

Finally a chunka Cherry for my Momma's Christmas bowl. Then the drizzles showed back up and the outside work was done for the day.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Swap teaser


----------



## GrantA

I can see a light at the end of the tunnel - finished with drawers finally. All solid poplar.
Picked out some girly fabric for the seat, this red was underneath the horrid blue & plastic that was on it. 
Final sanding on legs (have to blend tops into aprons) then paint. Drawer fronts are getting paint, sides/bottoms shellac.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, that looks really good.


----------



## TheFridge

Email sent. Finally


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome job on the desk Grant! Better hide that red Oak top though before Fridge tries to get frisky with it. That boy loves him some red oak.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys! Quick question, how much room for expansion should I leave for the drawer bottoms? I've got the grain side to side so I only am worried with the back. 1/2" thick poplar, just shy of 19" deep. 
I made it captive rather than ripping off the backs. Could do that still if yall say I'm crazy 
Also it's 63% humidity in the shop right now, 56% in the house (been raining a lot!) so it should be about as swollen as it'll get right?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure I follow your drawer construction Grant.. i typically capture 1/4" drawer bottoms in grooves on the sides and the back. I usually allow the depth of the groove in the back for expansion. In your case, I think 1/8" is plenty of "wiggle" room. But I'm not sure how yours is captured. So if that isn't helpful, show a pic or two


----------



## GrantA

I cut a 1/4×1/4 groove in all 4 pcs and the bottoms are rabbeted to fit. I cut it 1/16 shy but will run a plane across for a little more.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. Yeah, I'd probably give it 1/8" or so.


----------



## EarlS

Wow - I spend some time in the shop, go for a bike ride cause it is 50 deg outside, come back and 20 new posts.

Fridge is sweet 16

Dave P - I assume you will post the finished wine box?

Kenny - those are some good looking boxes of Christmas Wood

John - Kenny wants corn silk, not wood shavings. Those are some good looking shavings. Cherry or oak?

Grant - are you spraying the paint or brushing it? 1/8" is always the go-to spacing. I usually use plywood so expansion isn't a problem. 19" shouldn't expand much. Are you finishing it?

Your question has me pondering my design on the nightstand. I'll have to take some pictures and post a forum question.


----------



## HokieKen

When stuff ain't cooperating, just pour a whole buncha sticky crap on it!


----------



## GrantA

Kenny that makes me want cheese, looks like a big ol cheese wheel 

Earl I'd love to spray, I prefer that. I may get a wild hair in the morning and hookup the new compressor to do that. It's been raining so much I haven't done it yet. Might just brush it and wetsand. It's acrylic.


----------



## psoper

Please sign me up. Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

Got some Cherry dimensioned to make a box to hold the drivers. 3 boxes of wood filled to drop at the PO tomorrow and a Cherry bowl roughed and epoxy poured. Decent day for a slacker! And it only tool me 2 beers to get it all done!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - I assume you will post the finished wine box?


Sure will, Earl. Got the two lower supports for the bottle cut today, and figured out what to do for the upper ones on the drive to my sweetie's for dinner. But I also need to build a cane hanger for her dad, and have it ready to go by Tuesday. So that's going to be kind of a rush job. But I'll use the bandsaw so I can tell him his saw found a good home.

Also got some salt cedar and citrus resawed today. Doing a set of knife scales of each for the next batch of stabilizing.

Grant, 1/16" is tightish. I'd go with 1/8". Here in the MN winter with low humidity in the shop (shavings stick to the hand plane because of the static caused by planing the wood), I might even go to 3/16 or a full 1/4.


----------



## Lazyman

Grant the rule of thumb is 1/4" for each 12" of width for flat sawn, 1/8" for quartersawn to allow for an annual change of 8% MC. For a really deep drawer, one approach I've seen used is to not have the bottom held in by a groove in the back. Instead, the back of the drawer sort of rests on top of the bottom of the drawer which allows the bottom to move as much as possible. The back would be inset a little from the back. I assume that you should apply glue at the front of the bottom piece to hold it in place but not on the sides.


----------



## RichBolduc

I still have absolutely no idea what to make…lol

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

You and me both, Rich. I figure I've got another week of trying to get through my own backlog while I ponder that. At some point inspiration (or panic) will strike and I'll start building. Or building a box to hold something, which will constrain the choices. But now that The Fridge is here, at least I don't have to worry about building it from alder, since he'll have that covered. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Glad i'm not the only one. I'm stabilizing some pecan for the wife to make candle holders with, finishing some hexagon shelves for the bathroom and staining a TV riser from my grandmother. All this needs to be done by Thursday because I'm heading to MA from the 21st-1st. Maybe I'll figure something out by then…. I really want to learn Japanese Dovetails, but they scare me. Hell I haven't even tried regular dovetails yet.

Rich



> You and me both, Rich. I figure I've got another week of trying to get through my own backlog while I ponder that. At some point inspiration (or panic) will strike and I'll start building. Or building a box to hold something, which will constrain the choices. But now that The Fridge is here, at least I don't have to worry about building it from alder, since he'll have that covered. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

I have Kenny's contact info from a previous swap… I almost feel like I need to email Earl with all of his info, saying I'm him, just to sign Kenny up.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, I figure Kenny will probably sign up in the end. Sitting out would mean one less chance to camp out by the mailbox in his spiffy new squirrel cape.


----------



## EarlS

Fridge signed up so you know there is no way Kenny will sit this one out.

Judging by the number of boxes getting sent his way I'd say we all have Kenny's contact information. It also sounds like he's getting some good mileage out of the new squirrel cape. The mail man is going to need some extensive therapy after seeing Kenny parading around the mailbox day after day.

I'll add Phil to the official list tonight when I get home


----------



## GrantA

Rich you mean like this? Hold my beer…


----------



## PoohBaah

I came back to over 100 new messages this morning. Wow. I finally got a little bit of shop time and knocked out a project that had long been on my to do list.


----------



## RichBolduc

Pretty much. Like any of these actually

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rising+sun+dovetail

Rich



> Rich you mean like this? Hold my beer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Looks like a good sturdy shooting bench Neil! Whatcha shootin off it? My trigger finger is getting itchy, the local range is closed for rebuilding, hopefully not too long. Not like I've had time anyways. 
This one's been whimpering wanting to go play. She gets bored at the 100yd range though, after deer season I can stretch out to 500 again. The place I can shoot that far is leased to some guys for hunting


----------



## HokieKen

I would use joints like those Japenese ones but all the saws I try seem to be defective. Damn things will never stay on the line. I have a fancy new dovetail saw on the way, maybe it will know how to stick to the line.



> Fridge signed up so you know there is no way Kenny will sit this one out.
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


Since Fridge signed up, I have no choice but to sit this one out. The only way I would have participated was if I could trick Fridge into making my entry. My own work just doesn't stack up to you guys' and gals'!

I have a bowl to finish turning, a box to build and a knife to scale, and 3 endgrain deck tables to make for Christmas. Then I have a grinder to build and a new lathe stand to finish welding and then to transfer my lathe to and level/true it and dial it in dead on. Then I have 2 lathe projects for other people waiting in the wings. If all that's done by registration date, I'll sign up. If not, I'm gonna sit out :-( After all that, I have some electrical work to do at my son's and he has a bathroom he wants to remodel over the winter. My FIL also has some remodel work he wants to do. And I still owe my grandson a dresser to commemorate his birth (he'll be 2 in May). 2 months is long enough to make something. Unless you're 6 months behind on other stuff ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - want some cheese (or corn) to go with that whine??? I thought the whole idea of having a shop was to always have a to-do list that is longer than your arm. That way, on any given week night or weekend you can claim you have to get to work on back logged projects rather than going to the local needlepoint exposition, scrap booking jamboree, or quilt-a-thon.

If you'd quit making screwdrivers for relatives and focus on on what's really important (LJ swaps) then you would already be done with your entry. You need to get your priorities straight!!! :^p


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. As if I'm going to miss a quilt-a-thon under any circumstance.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Looks like a good sturdy shooting bench Neil! Whatcha shootin off it? My trigger finger is getting itchy, the local range is closed for rebuilding, hopefully not too long. Not like I ve had time anyways.
> This one s been whimpering wanting to go play. She gets bored at the 100yd range though, after deer season I can stretch out to 500 again. The place I can shoot that far is leased to some guys for hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


I built a new 308 this summer. What caliber are you sending down range?

I am luck I have a berm now at my house so technically I could shoot roughly 1500 yards but I haven't stretched out nearly that far, yet.


----------



## Lazyman

Now I know what's going on. Kenny just gave us a list of what he wants one of us to make for him in the swap . Either that or he just hasn't realized that this swap doesn't end for 3 months and 2 months before he has to send progress pics that are nothing more than a pile of boards he might mill into something to make. He will be going through withdrawals by then if he doesn't join and will be begging us to let him in.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of shooting, I am finally going to make a shooting board. Anyone have any recommendations about how big to make it? I am thinking about making the stop low enough so I can also use it as a bench hook for basic hand planing as well. Any reason not to do that or make a separate one dedicated to that purpose?

Edit: Note that I have No. 7, 5 & 4 planes.


----------



## GrantA

Looking good Neil, hard to tell from the pic, is that a 700? Factory barreled action? 
The one I posted is a 700 long action, rock creek M24 barrel chambered in 30-06 Serengeti. 208 amax is what I've been running through it. Pretty much a non-belted 300wm lol
I'm on the lookout for another action, I want to build a lightweight hunting rig that uses the same brass.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have any recommendations about how big to make it? I am thinking about make the stop low enough so I can also use it as a bench hook for basic hand planing as well. Any reason not to do that or make a separate one dedicated to that purpose?


Don't make the stop on your shooting board too low, Nathan. Part of the duty of the stop is supporting the end of the board and keeping you from having blowout on the corner you're trying to make pretty.


----------



## doubleG469

> Finally a chunka Cherry for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Uh hmmm, UHHH hmmmm, cough cough….


----------



## PoohBaah

> Looking good Neil, hard to tell from the pic, is that a 700? Factory barreled action?
> The one I posted is a 700 long action, rock creek M24 barrel chambered in 30-06 Serengeti. 208 amax is what I ve been running through it. Pretty much a non-belted 300wm lol
> I m on the lookout for another action, I want to build a lightweight hunting rig that uses the same brass.
> 
> - GrantA


Its a Howa barreled action. I have been looking at a 6 or 6.5 Creedmoor build for shooting longer distance.


----------



## HokieKen

> Finally a chunka Cherry for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Uh hmmm, UHHH hmmmm, cough cough….
> 
> - doubleG469


Sorry GG, that was my last piece of Cherry that was decent sized ;-) Actually I was noticing yesterday that I'm pretty much out of anything big enough to make big bowls out of other than a couple pieces of Maple that aren't very stable. I'm gonna have to stock up on some big pieces of Walnut and Cherry when people start cutting trees again in the spring…

And, you'll notice, that piece wasn't exactly ideal. I think it's gonna end up being about 25% dyed resin…


----------



## Lazyman

> Don't make the stop on your shooting board too low, Nathan. Part of the duty of the stop is supporting the end of the board and keeping you from having blowout on the corner you're trying to make pretty.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I thought about that Dave but sort of discounted it because the technique I have seen is to sort of chamfer the back end first to avoid blowout but I suppose a separate hook specifically for surface cleanup makes sense regardless. So I guess I will size the shooting board so that it is long enough to handle the No. 7? Or is it better to use a smaller plane?

The next problem is going to be where to store the darn things so that they are handy when needed but not in the way the rest of the time. I might have to reorganize the shelf under my bench but to do that I need to finish making hangers for my tool wall to make room on my shelves. And then I can spend some time figuring out what to make for the swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> the technique I have seen is to sort of chamfer the back end first to avoid blowout


Yep. That's the right technique. But I find that I sometime take shortcuts and fail to chamfer the back end. Or I'm mitering an angle and don't want a chamfer because it's going to be a show surface.



> So I guess I will size the shooting board so that it is long enough to handle the No. 7? Or is it better to use a smaller plane?


I use a #5 or a Lie-Nielsen shooting board plane- which is about the same size.

If you're looking to do miters, the Veritas shooting board is a nice toy, too. They also sell the track separately.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all know what else works nice for shooting the ends of boards? A table saw. ;-p


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Some of us have been busy today 


I've gotta say I'm LOVING my Shinto rasp/saw/plane/ whatever you call it. Finally getting to try it out on final leg fitting/smoothing.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I think I need one of those!
And yes, some of us are busy, sorry Kenny!


> Some of us have been busy today
> 
> 
> I ve gotta say I m LOVING my Shinto rasp/saw/plane/ whatever you call it. Finally getting to try it out on final leg fitting/smoothing.
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## EarlS

Phil has been added to the swap list.

I spent the last 2 hours running the Delta 4×24 belt sander on the cherry glue-ups that will make up the tops and shelves for the night stands, sanded 150, 220, 320. My forearms and back are killing me. One more day of work then I'm free until after Christmas which means loads of shop time!!! Might even be able to start working on the prototype for the swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was trying to get a cane-hanger built for my sweetie's dad this afternoon. Took me a while to figure out the design and get one that would actually support a cane, but I think I'm there. Finish shaping it in the morning, then a coat of oil, and then a couple coats of shellac tomorrow late. I'll try to remember to take pictures before we give it to him so I can write up the project post.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm scrambling to make a few last minute gifts so spent the afternoon in the shop. Now I just need the make something for the wife. The good news is that we gave ourselves a 65" TV this year so no other big gifts. The bad news is that I need SOMETHING for her to open.

And Kenny, a shooting board can also be used to square up the sides of stock too and since my hand plane skills pretty much suck, I am hoping that this helps. I started measuring for the shooting board and realized that all my my thin plywood is too thin so I guess I am going to have to go get some BB. So instead, I ended up turning a funky little stopper from pecan for an mid-century carafe for my daughter.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan it sounds like you better knock out a new stand for that TV!


----------



## HokieKen

> Some of us have been busy today
> 
> 
> I ve gotta say I m LOVING my Shinto rasp/saw/plane/ whatever you call it. Finally getting to try it out on final leg fitting/smoothing.
> 
> - GrantA


I love mine. That thing can eat some stock away in no time! Stays sharp a lot longer than I would have ever thought too. An excellent tool for anything that needs fast stock removal for shaping. Not gonna leave a decent finish at all but that's what finer rasps/scrapers/spokeshaves are for.

Nathan - I just like to razz Dave P ;-) A shooting board is actually on my "someday" project list


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah…

Nanny
Nanny
Boo
Boo




























))

If you can't read the etch, that's from our very own Fridge!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - have I told you this lately??? - YOU SUCK!!!

Fridge - That's a mighty fine looking saw. Now we know why Kenny has been prancing around in his squirrel cape.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that is one beautiful saw :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work Fridge! Beautiful.


----------



## TheFridge

if you only knew what he had to give for that…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Long night in the shop for me. But no woodworking fun today, just working plastic on the CNC. Glad you guys are all getting good shop time though.
I made a swap prototype but have hit a sticking point. Going to be a few days before I figure out how to move forward, especially without spoiling it by asking y'all for advice.


----------



## DavePolaschek

With packages traveling around the country, this video seems pretty darned appropriate. And it has a glitter bomb. Not suggesting this for the swap, but I think this is just the kind of crowd that'll enjoy it.

Early merry Christmas, gang!


----------



## HokieKen

That's stinkin' brilliant. The fart spray is the icing on the glitter cake


----------



## EarlS

Great video Dave. Glitter is the herpes of the crafting world. Once you get it you can't get rid of it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan it sounds like you better knock out a new stand for that TV!
> 
> - GrantA


I actually have a plan for that but not until after the holidays. We have an old but nice looking cherry TV cabinet that we bought back when 32" CRT TV's were the standard. When it came time to replace the CRT with an HD LCD about 10 years ago, I bought the biggest one that would fit inside-a 40" with a really small bezel. Since, no one is interested in buying one of these old TV cabinets and it has some pretty nice, thick cherry veneer on it, I am planning to basically cut it in half to create a low stand. The TV base is probably too wide to actually sit on top of it so I will mount it on the wall but the stand will house the cable box, DVD and receiver. I would have started on it already but I cannot figure out how they attached the top to the sides of the cabinet. There don't seem to be any cleats or pocket screws holding it down. Screws must be hidden by some moulding around the underside of the top which I want to preserve if possible. The sucker is probably too big to maneuver out to the shop so if I cannot at least partially disassemble it first, I might have to make a tent in the family room with some plastic sheeting and go all Animal House on it inside.


----------



## GrantA

My girl's gonna be like who u had up in herrr? Lol I'm dying 
It's obviously not down south, SOBs woulda been shot by now


----------



## Lazyman

> With packages traveling around the country, this video seems pretty darned appropriate. And it has a glitter bomb. Not suggesting this for the swap, but I think this is just the kind of crowd that'll enjoy it.
> 
> Early merry Christmas, gang!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Brilliant! Only thing missing is a little super glue.


----------



## GrantA

Now that Kenny has his fancy new saw we should be expecting to see those rising sun dovetails in his swap project  Sprinkle some glitter on the blade first, it'll be like pixie dust


----------



## HokieKen

I want to know why the dude scrambled the thieves' faces in the videos. I'm sure it's some BS privacy law but IMO, you steal my friggin' package then I can plaster your ugly mug anywhere I damn well please. Or, like Grant said, shoot you. Just a tip for you fellas: if you stand in front of your house in nothing but a squirrel cape, no one will take your packages.



> if you only knew what he had to give for that…
> 
> - TheFridge


They never will. You promised not to tell anyone about that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

STOP IT :<((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the cane hanger is together and has a coat of linseed oil on it. It's cherry, with a little flash of sapwood on one side. I honk it looks pretty sharp, but we'll have to see if it actually works…

Also put a coat of oil on all the inside bits of the wine box. It'll be miters and splines, so I'm planning to glue it together tonight and then put the splines in some time tomorrow and start smoothing the outside. A few people have told me it's weird putting a box together with the outside rough-sawn, but I find it's a lot easier to plane things smooth once the box is together. The box is birch, with cherry top, bottom and internal spacers. I think it's going to look pretty sharp once it gets some sunshine and he colors come out.

Regarding the scrambled faces in the video, if he didn't, he'd have to get them to sign releases, which they're unlikely to do. Since he makes a living off YouTube videos (and affiliate sales and such), he's got to be careful about following all the rules.

Had an idea about what I might make for the swap. This one would be a real stretch, but one of my metalworking friends is coming over for lunch today, so I'll have a chat with him… there's a lot of things become possible when you've got a buddy with a Bridgeport…


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that has to be a bit of a drive for Kenny if he's coming over for lunch.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't be silly Earl. I'll be stealing his buddy's Bridgeport while Dave distracts him with PB&J.


----------



## GrantA

I'll help ya Kenny, for joint custody!


----------



## EarlS

As long as everyone is clear as to what their role is in this heist….

Probably best not to include Dave in the plan so he can have plausible deniability.


----------



## GrantA

Hey now! I just got a call to quote delivery of a new milling machine to a local sawmill, naturally I asked what's wrong with the old one and could I get a shot at it :-D
Waiting to hear back


----------



## HokieKen

I would imagine in that case, a "milling machine" is a sawmill? Who knows though, you might get lucky )

And sure, we can share custody. I think it wants to live with me though ;-p


----------



## GrantA

no it's a knee mill in the maintenance shop there. The guy selling them a new one (my customer and the guy who showed me the basics on my metal lathe) said they really should've replaced it 4-5 yrs ago, but his stuff is all NICE, not old and sloppy like mine lol.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good luck Grant. EVERYONE needs a mill. A smaller knee mill is definitely a nice addition to a shop of our size. Grab it up! I've used mine a little since I got it but then this remodel has taken over so it's been sitting there for now. I did order a DRO for it and it's sitting next to the mill waiting to be installed. I'm dying to play with that and the metal lathe. The way time is going for me, I won't be done with this remodel for at least two weeks (read a couple months if I'm lucky).


----------



## HokieKen

> no it s a knee mill in the maintenance shop there. The guy selling them a new one (my customer and the guy who showed me the basics on my metal lathe) said they really should ve replaced it 4-5 yrs ago, but his stuff is all NICE, not old and sloppy like *me* lol.
> 
> - GrantA


Fixed that for ya ^


----------



## HokieKen

"Hey honey… Ummmm…. I'm not sure the Christmas costume you got Fi-Fi is… ummmm…. appropriate for the kids to see."


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Probably best not to include Dave in the plan so he can have plausible deniability.


Oh, I can do a pretty good Sargent Schultz when I need to. I see nothing!

No firm plan for the swap yet, but ideas are percolating…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> "Hey honey… Ummmm…. I m not sure the Christmas costume you got Fi-Fi is… ummmm…. appropriate for the kids to see."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<)))))))))))))))))*


----------



## PoohBaah

> No firm plan for the swap yet, but ideas are percolating…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It's alright Dave, I have no idea what I'm making yet either. I figure worse case scenario I will screw a bunch of T-Track to a board and call it shop art for Kenny.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I PERSONALLY THINK the moderator should list a bunch of ideas for the swappers out there so our brains dont have to hurt to badly UM UM lol LOL LMAO ROTFLMFAO :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

I think that's one of the greatest ideas every tony… Or he can just randomly assign projects to each of us!!!

Rich



> I PERSONALLY THINK the moderator should list a bunch of ideas for the swappers out there so our brains dont have to hurt to badly UM UM lol LOL LMAO ROTFLMFAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## HokieKen

> I think that s one of the greatest ideas every tony… Or *he can just randomly assign projects to each of us!!!
> *
> Rich
> 
> I PERSONALLY THINK the moderator should list a bunch of ideas for the swappers out there so our brains dont have to hurt to badly UM UM lol LOL LMAO ROTFLMFAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> - RichBolduc


Oh, I'm definitely sitting this one out. I will however be glad to help with coming up with projects and assigning them Earl )


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness, I have tons of ideas of stuff to make so if you're really stumped, feel free to shoot me a PM and I can bounce a few ideas off of you. Don't re-invent the wheel necessarily either. We've done a lot of swaps now so there isn't much that hasn't been done before.

Mallets are winners for everyone IMO. Honestly, who can't use any kind of mallet they may receive? If you can't, I'll take it!

For you dudes with lathes, screwdrivers are fun to make and SUPER useful. Even though we don't use screws in our joinery much, I dare say each of us picks up at least one screwdriver everytime we're in the shop. Not only that but there are special drivers for handplane cap iron nuts, others still for split nuts on saw handles and those come in different sizes. And you can make blades for those special drivers yourself with a dremel tool, a little O1 stock, some vegetable oil and a propane torch. And you can go nuts with different handle styles and materials!

There were a LOT of tools that came out of the last swap that I would love to own. The pinch sticks Bill made, and butt gauge Earl made are probably 2 tools we could all use and both could be made in any of our shops. There were others that were more complex too if you're up for more of a challenge!

And you don't have to start from scratch! Make a wood handplane from one of the many hardware kits. Grab a Gramercy bow saw kit and make one of those. Get a Crown gents saw and get rid of the stupid round handle and make a sexy handle from some figured wood. And IMO, taking an old handplane and making that thing look and act like new is a thing of beauty and that process is not a simple or easy one. I know it's kinda hard to pick a plane for somebody but everyone can use a #4 or #5 plane whether they know it or not. And if you slap a fence on it for jointing edges, you'll be giving someone something unique and useful whether they have a till full of planes or don't own a single one. I mean if you have a 18" board you've planed but need a square reference edge, what's faster: run it across a power jointer, clamp it to a straight edge jig for the table/band saw or take a dozen swipes with a handplane with a fence to ensure squareness?

Hopefully that will get some juices flowing for y'all )


----------



## DavePolaschek

My problem isn't having ideas.

It's having ideas I can build and stretch my limits a bit. As opposed to ideas that would be Really Cool but which I wouldn't finish by *July* and which would be Too Much for a swap (like the dovetailed infill plane I'd like to build some day).

But thanks for the suggestions, Kenny.

I finished up the cane hanger (waiting for the oil to finish drying and an "action shot" before I write up the project) and I only glued one piece of the wine box together wrong today, so it's been a pretty good shop day.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally able to get on here with tablet,, wow you all Have been busy


----------



## HokieKen

How did it go Jeff? Surgery was today, right?


----------



## RichBolduc

I may be picking your brain Kenny.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Dahmit Rich it's a surprise swap. You could fill a box with stabilized blanks and call it good


----------



## HokieKen

Santa showed up AGAIN today )









I got my threadbox and tap today too. Evidently I accidentally ordered the commemorative Partridge Family special edition…


----------



## GrantA

The box looks pretty *groovy* eh?


----------



## HokieKen

So here's a question: Is Tru-Oil the greatest finish ever invented? Or do you wrongly believe there may be some other contender?


----------



## HokieKen

I opted for a coat of BLO on the Maple. It really brings out the funk.


----------



## GrantA

Wait so are you saying BLO does something better than tru oil??

I love some tru oil but I'm also a procrastinator, so I *love* shellac and wax!!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Arm-R-Seal

So you boyz want me to assign swap items?

The 12 days of Spring Swap:

On the first day of Spring Swap reveal Dave P sent to me - one hand plane
On the second day of Spring Swap Tony sent to me - 2 storage boxes
On the third day of Spring Swap reveal Rich sent to me 3 knives with stabilized wood handles
On the fourth day of Spring Swap reveal Grant sent to me 4 beers and a carrier
On the fifth day of Spring Swap reveal Kenny sent to me 5 golden screwdrivers with walnut and oak handles
On the sixth day of Spring Swap reveal Fridge sent to me 6 saws with cool handles
On the seventh day of Spring reveal Neil sent to me 7 layout gauges in quartersawn sycamore

I'm running out of ideas and this is a sing along so chime in. Just remember there are 12 days to the reveal so just like the 12 days of Christmas I expect to see all of the appropriate goodies every day. Questions?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

tru - oil is good stuff but the company makes quality items birchwood casey ? I love there bluing formula also


----------



## TheFridge

I have never tried tru-oil. Need some in my life.

If only mail bombs on your own porch were legal, we'd probably have a lot less package thieving. Old school cherry bomb power. Nothing serious. Just a finger or two. I like the video where the lady slips and breaks her leg. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## RichBolduc

I could definitely do knives with handles

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Earl, I'm not signed up. You'll have to find another #5. Maybe someone can make you 5 shop stools constructed of corn cobs.

Tony - I like their bluing as well. Good stuff.

Grant - I think BLO gives a yellower coloring which works well with This spalted Maple. Otherwise, I would have just Tru-Oiled it.

Earl - no. You can't put Arm-R-Seal on with your finger tip. Fail.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How did it go Jeff? Surgery was today, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


Tomorrow buddy, preps today


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny - Arm-R-Seal
> 
> So you boyz want me to assign swap items?
> 
> The 12 days of Spring Swap:
> 
> On the first day of Spring Swap reveal Dave P sent to me - one hand plane
> On the second day of Spring Swap Tony sent to me - 2 storage boxes
> On the third day of Spring Swap reveal Rich sent to me 3 knives with stabilized wood handles
> On the fourth day of Spring Swap reveal Grant sent to me 4 beers and a carrier
> On the fifth day of Spring Swap reveal Kenny sent to me 5 golden screwdrivers with walnut and oak handles
> On the sixth day of Spring Swap reveal Fridge sent to me 6 saws with cool handles
> On the seventh day of Spring reveal Neil sent to me 7 layout gauges in quartersawn sycamore
> 
> I m running out of ideas and this is a sing along so chime in. Just remember there are 12 days to the reveal so just like the 12 days of Christmas I expect to see all of the appropriate goodies every day. Questions?
> 
> - EarlS


Eight restored knives


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Santa showed up AGAIN today )


That spalted elm is kinda pretty, and butternut is always nice, but that apple is just sweet. Over 40 years old. Enjoy!



> On the first day of Spring Swap reveal Dave P sent to me - one hand plane


Huh. Guess I'd better get building. Do I need to do an Earl and make a dozen?


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit. This is one sweet little baby!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Kenny! That's pretty good for the first go at it.

Good luck tomorrow Jeff! I'll be thinking about you and the misses.

12 chisels chopping….


----------



## GrantA

Look! That saw scares its own layout lines into the wood!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Tomorrow buddy, preps today


Hoping for the best for y'all, Jeff.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - YOU can't put Arm-R-Seal on with your finger. You keep licking it off.

I figure you have a secret stash of screw driver handles somewhere in the bat cave.

Dave - there are 12 days to the Swap reveal so - yeah - 12 planes or a baker's dozen just to be sure.

Jeff -best wishes for tomorrow.

12 chisels for Dave K - sweet.

The nightstands are in clamped up, tomorrow will be drawers and dovetails. I might try a half blind mitered dovetail for the back of the drawer box as practice for the swap item. I have all day to work in the shop - woo hoo!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wish Earl but I'm not in this one. It just won't happen unfortunately.

I still have two days of work before I can call it for 2018.


----------



## HokieKen

Well. At least my first hand cut dovetails suck. Ima do 30 days of dovetails. Which means I'll have to figure how to sharpen these tiny-assed teeth…


----------



## HokieKen

Tell the misses to kick some hiney tomorrow Jeff. She's got this one buddy.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I noticed it looks like you're doing pins first. Try tails first, seems easier to me to mark the pins off of the tails with a knife. I've only ever done the 3 drawer boxes on this desk though, but I feel comfortable with em now!


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, tails first Grant. My biggest problem I think was not having a good, bright light directly on the work. It's hard to saw to a line if the line isn't where you think it is. So tonight's improvement will be to get some light on the subject.


----------



## GrantA

I'm in the same boat needing to get better task lighting! I'm also *really * loving my bench -on-bench with the moxon vise, the parts are up high, "bench top" is a foot higher than the usual bench. It made things come together for me, try it out


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Would be an excellent excuse for someone to use their new wood tap and dye. Looks good grant!


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny, I am waiting to see a project in spalted hackberry!


----------



## PoohBaah

> I m in the same boat needing to get better task lighting! I m also *really * loving my bench -on-bench with the moxon vise, the parts are up high, "bench top" is a foot higher than the usual bench. It made things come together for me, try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Grant that is really nice looking. Did you do a project post or a blog on building it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well. At least my first hand cut dovetails suck.


I've cut worse, Kenny. Get some decent light. Get a little mirror ($5 shaving mirror from Walmart) so you can see the back side while you're sawing, and you'll be good to go. Then practice.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I am waiting to see a project in spalted hackberry!
> 
> - doubleG469




The rest is waiting for just the right project ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

"Santa, is that you again?"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I forgot you used the eucalyptus on that thing Kenny. Damn, that's another build that needs to happen soon. Mine needs to look better than yours too just in case someone goes to your shop and mine and compares them. That'll be tough to do. Excellent work!


----------



## HokieKen

It's futile Dave. You don't have any spalted Hackberry. Your's can only be 95% as sexy - best case ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're probably right. I should probably forget the whole thing really.


----------



## GrantA

Neil I can't take credit for it, I bought it from Matt Evans, owner of Evans Wood Screw Company
It was one he built and used a a demo at shows. I'm sure you tend to accumulate extras in that situation! Check out his site for screws, plans, ideas etc. I'm happy to take any more pics you'd like too. It'll be inspiration for an upcoming project of mine though!


----------



## TheFridge

Enjoy it bud  I prefer to mark a bunch of 90 degree lines and go to town when I'm getting used to a saw. After 30 days I think she'll lose that grabiness and hit her stride.


----------



## HokieKen

When Santa comes to the Walmart Portrait Studio:


----------



## HokieKen

How have I never seen that shirt^^?


----------



## GrantA

That shirt has minimum qualifiers, don't worry I've never seen it either


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, that can't be right. I've been told on multiple occasions that I'm a huge [email protected]


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why is Kenny posting family photos?


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

You've been saving that one I see.


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna spread the Christmas cheer over a few days but it just seemed too opportune to unveil that one ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

As an aside, I was browsing "funny Santa pics" last night in bed and I was in tears. Y'all treat yo'self when you have some time to kill


----------



## GrantA

Slow day? Phone been quiet? I've got a fix for that- just get your hands into some shellac! The phone will start ringing, might be an emergency, might be your wife checking to see if you're working, it's a surprise every time!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gave the cane hanger to my sweetie's dad today. Got a belt / disk sander in return. And about 50 years of sawdust that's packed inside it.

Ah well. Project post to follow later, but here's what it looked like. Clamp it onto the cane about 4-6 inches below the handle, and now the cane can be hung on the edge of a table or desk instead of leaned in the corner where he'll forget it and have to buy a new cane.










Forgot to take the action photo, though. Oops.

Grant, ever see how Gibbs stores his phone when he's in the shop on NCIS? If I had one I couldn't switch to silent all the time, I'd probably be dropping mine in a jar of mineral spirits or paint thinner or whatever, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Santa came again today. Damn, I've been a good boy.









Some nice curly Maple from Grant to finish my screwdriver box


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice Dave!

Going to be an awesome box Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Dovetails take 2! I should be able to see my lines now…


----------



## duckmilk

And keep warm.

Been busy with other things and I'm leaving for KS Friday morning to help out with my MIL. I'll try to keep up with you guys if I have internet.


----------



## HokieKen

Safe travels Duck! Merry Christmas if we don't see you before then 

So I'm pretty sure I don't really need to be able to hand cut dovetails. I quit. I gave it more effort than most things.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Only 28 more days Kenny. Stick with it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll see it through. Mostly because using Fridge's saw is fun


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bet. It's beyond beautiful. Whatever you gave for it was worth it.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - now you know why I use the Leigh Dovetail jig. I'd be afraid to defile Fridge's saw attempting to cut dovetail, or anything else with a hand saw.

NASA reported seeing a really bright light in VA. Must have been about the time Kenny turned on his spot lights. Shouldn't those be mounted on your truck?

Safe Travels and Merry Christmas Duck - in case you don't get a chance to look in on us when you are in KS.


----------



## GrantA

If it really does end up frustrating you, I'll trade you a couple large flat rate boxes full of random stuff for the saw. :-D
Looks almost like youre just sawing to the wrong side of the line on pins? Are you using a knife first or pencil?

If you haven't yet try raising the work up to chest height! Keep at it


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If you haven't yet try raising the work up to chest height! Keep at it


I didn't mention that yesterday, but hand-sawing dovetails, I don't raise the work up, but I drop myself down. I clamp the wood in the twin-screw face vise on my bench, then sit down on a rolling mechanics stool so the work is at chest level.

You can see that and the mirror in my blog about using the mirror to cut dovetails. Works out pretty slick.


----------



## GrantA

There you go Kenny try a short stool, either way get the work at chest level and give it a go


----------



## HokieKen

I actually have been using my mechanics stool when cutting and it works well. Don't have a vise at present to bring it up high enough for me to stand. Don't figure on adding one just to cut dovetails either ;-)

It would just be tacky to put those lights on my truck Earl. They're not round and therefore can neither be covered with smiley faces or given eyelashes.


----------



## HokieKen

And in 2 or 3 hours, work is done for me until 1/2/19 )


----------



## Lazyman

> NASA reported seeing a really bright light in VA. Must have been about the time Kenny turned on his spot lights. Shouldn t those be mounted on your truck?
> 
> - EarlS


He was probably just mooning the satellites again while waiting for a package delivery.


----------



## GrantA

Whoa check this out!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Grant!!

Hey Earl, you build fancy boxes for your saw blades. Do you have a fancy box for your Leigh jig. I've seen people make boxes that double as a stand and of course extra storage (drawers and such) for the manual and tools. I am guessing you have something like that? If so, you care to share? I need to do one for mine and I'm milling a ton of wood for the kitchen and planned to shave off some extra for something for the Leigh.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty awesome Grant  I'd like to see him crank it up to about 1000 rpms ;-p

Dave - Just send me the jig and I'll make you a box for it. Warning though, when I send it back, it may look suspiciously like a much cheaper Porter Cable jig.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm out.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'm planning to make a box for the Leigh M&T jig and another one for the Leigh dovetail jig. There is even a stack of really nice QSWO that has been sitting in the middle of the work area for a couple months now. It's doing double duty as a back drop when I take pictures in the shop. Hopefully, I can get spend some time working on it over the next 4 days. I need to decide what features to incorporate.

It's really nice of Kenny to offer to fit in some time to make you a box for your Leigh with his busy schedule.

Is that Bo in drag?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have both of those jigs Earl, If you get them done with some bonus features (not just a box) share what you did please. Mine won't be done for a bit longer. Will do it after the kitchen is done.


----------



## GrantA

Funny you ask. I just got this picture of him this morning. I'll have to try again with the kids, Bo was the only one ready.
If only I could pull off a muscle sweater too lol!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Today is my last day of work for 2018, I was super productive watching a machine auction.

I picked up this little guy.


----------



## RichBolduc

Same here… But like every day I'm just streaming random YouTube stuff while I do meaningless work at a snails pace.

Rich



> Today is my last day of work for 2018, I was super productive watching a machine auction.
> 
> I picked up this little guy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

> Is that Bo in drag?
> 
> - EarlS


"Are you suggesting there's something feminine about being a squirrel??"


----------



## PoohBaah

> Same here… But like every day I m just streaming random YouTube stuff while I do meaningless work at a snails pace.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Today is my last day of work for 2018, I was super productive watching a machine auction.
> 
> I picked up this little guy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> - RichBolduc


I am right there with you guys. Its slow as all get out here at my day job and its basically reading updates here and then trying to nail down my swap idea. Which I believe I may have finally come up with. I have to work tomorrow and then the 26-28th next week. Man its going to be gruesome.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, for you workin' stiffs, here's today's holiday cheer:









Santa's weird-ass little brother liked the kids just a little too much…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Santa's weird-ass helper sent me a box of wood from Virginia.










Thanks, Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

So… how's work everyone?


----------



## PoohBaah

Not cool Kenny, not cool.


----------



## HokieKen

I have to disagree Pooh. I find it quite cool.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just got home and WOW, 65 new post to read! Getting there on the doves Ken. Lots of good stuff going on! Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!. Let you know the surgeon said she is *confident* )) she got it all. Wife is in a *lot* of pain, taking oxy. No shop time this week, she's not even allowed to lift a gallon of milk so my days will be filled with cooking, cleaning, shopping and other jobs. Step one is over. Hoping step 2 and 3 won't be needed.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff! Glad to hear it all went so good ). Have fun in the kitchen buddy ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Today's dovetails are much better. Other than the fact that I started to waste out the wrong sections twice… I think I need to switch to something other than poplar to practice. This poplar is so soft and dry that I can't really get a sharp wall on the shoulders.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This poplar is so soft and dry that I can't really get a sharp wall on the shoulders.


Looks like you're improving. With poplar, I cut dovetails leaving the line both ways. It's compressible enough that a too tight fit will often go together. Or you can pare (or rasp) away a little if they're *really* too tight to go together.

Walnut is nice. Butternut is nice. Don't much like cutting dovetails in oak. Pine is okay, and also soft enough that I'll just mash things together (and paring pine end-grain is a pain).

Great news, Jeff! Have fun in the kitchen, bud.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are you suggesting there's something feminine about being a squirrel??


This guy would've been better off in a dress:


----------



## TheFridge

Kenny, I find cherry to work well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's no alder, though. :-|


----------



## TheFridge

So true Dave. This is known.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. But we do have some newbies, if the dozens of new messages a day haven't scared them off. They may not realize the TRVTH.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff, great to hear good news!!

Finally sitting down with a cold beer! I got a mixed 6-pack from the singles cooler, this one's not bad. Not great either 









Now, who doesn't love a good prank, especially on the bro in law hehe…
He's getting a new pistol (S&W M&P 2.0 full size, 5" barrel in FDE) seen here. Fingers crossed out makes it, should be here tomorrow 









Now for the good part. He is kinda expecting it at this point, his wife decided to ask what gun he'd like and he was very specific about the fde m&p… So she's on board with it, I scored this off eBay, was worried it wouldn't make it but it just got here! 








It's an airsoft, I'm gonna swap em out, he'll open the real case to find the airsoft  then she'll proceed to tell him she ordered it online and of course paid the price of a real one. Man I wish I would be there when he opens it. It's supposed to be on video, we'll see!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - just a thought - time is money and you are spending a lot of time (money) working on those hand cut dovetails when you could be spending that same money (time) on a Leigh Dovetail jig….... then with all of the time you save you could participate in Spring Swap….....

Jeff - Sounds like really positive news. Time to get the slow cooker out and make some stews and other slow cooked comfort foods. That will give you more time for the house work, laundry, and multitude of other never ending chores. Plus nothing cooks a roast like a slow cooker.

Dave - "dozens of new messages" - we are at 939 posts with 7100 views. My wife thinks we are more chatty than her women's group at church. I tried to explain it is all woodworking related but she saw Kenny's pictures and, well, let's just say she called BS.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok… I think I know what I'm going to attempt… Going for 2-3 items in the set…

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny - just a thought - time is money and you are spending a lot of time (money) working on those hand cut dovetails when you could be spending that same money (time) on a Leigh Dovetail jig….... then with all of the time you save you could participate in Spring swap.
> 
> - EarlS


Do you not know the Kenny I know?

The dude has a great job, great house, not struggling financially….he's a cheapass regardless. We love him though. I wouldn't let him get close to my kids however.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> Are you suggesting there's something feminine about being a squirrel??
> 
> This guy would've been better off in a dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Owwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - Dave pretty much nailed it down for ya ;-) A used Leigh jig costs more than I paid for any tool in my shop excluding the metal lathe. I don't need dovetails that bad. I will trade my PC jig for one though. Any takers??

I'd like to buy nicer tools but the meth and the hookers take most of the shop budget.


----------



## CFrye

Kenny, I did the 30 days of dovetails thing (about 5 days worth) oh, well. 
Grant, I hope you share that video!
Jeff, thank God for answered prayers! I can recommend some frozen dinners that will keep body and soul together until your wife gets back in the kitchen. 
I have an idea for the swap. Something I've wanted to do for a while. Thinking. Thinking. Thinking.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Candy, that's good. I'm down to three ideas, and I'm about to scratch one of them from the list. Unless I accidentally start building it later today. Still got a wine box to finish for Christmas, though.

Earl, I think we have dozens of new messages every day. We don't have "hundreds" for sure. At least not every day.

Yesterday was a non-shop day. Just didn't feel like heading out there. Took a nap and did laundry instead. Gotta remember to keep he occasional non-shop day in my plans for anything I decide to tackle for the swap.

Grant, that's just mean. Funny, but mean.


----------



## RichBolduc

Early Christmas gifts since I'm traveling and don't want to worry about bringing stuff back on a plane. 










Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

Dang Rich, looks like you were on the good boy list this year.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just got home and WOW, 65 new post to read! Getting there on the doves Ken. Lots of good stuff going on! Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!. Let you know the surgeon said she is *confident* )) she got it all. Wife is in a *lot* of pain, taking oxy. No shop time this week, she s not even allowed to lift a gallon of milk so my days will be filled with cooking, cleaning, shopping and other jobs. Step one is over. Hoping step 2 and 3 won t be needed.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


GLAD ALL WENT WELL … *NOW* WATCH THIS :<))



> Are you suggesting there's something feminine about being a squirrel??
> 
> This guy would've been better off in a dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ITS FUNNY BUT POOR SQUIRREL :<((



> - GrantA


SO FUNNY Grant and the pistol DEALIO :<)))))))))))))))))))))))))))



> Early Christmas gifts since I m traveling and don t want to worry about bringing stuff back on a plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


SANTA WAS VERY GOOD TO YOU SIR :<)))

THINK IM ALL CAUGHT UP NOW


----------



## Lazyman

> Are you suggesting there's something feminine about being a squirrel??
> 
> This guy would've been better off in a dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Owwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> - HokieKen


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## doubleG469

> Kenny, I am waiting to see a project in spalted hackberry!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> 
> 
> The rest is waiting for just the right project ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


How did I miss that?? That's awesome and accents the wood nicely!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

So I love finding wood with wacky grain in the offcut bin at the lumber yard. But some days it gets pretty frustrating trying to plane the surface of it smooth. Wacky grain frequently means *reversing* grain. Ugh.

The wine box inside is done, though. Just putting the lipstick on the *outside* of the pig next (tomorrow).


----------



## HokieKen

If anyone is still looking for that perfect gift for the wife:


----------



## EarlS

Candy - I'm hoping you can join in the fun.

Rich - I have a couple of the Grripper pushers. Great addition to the TS accessories,

I'm thinking about posting a project "advertisement" for the swap in the Projects. Good idea or not?

Kenny - Gotta love the Leigh dovetail jig










The nightstands have been stained dark walnut (terrible thing to do to cherry but that's what she wanted)










Dave - I'm working out a decent layout for the Leigh Mortise and Tenon box using scraps to work things out. I'm hoping I can screw the plastic holders to the bottom of the box and not have to make individual compartments for the multitude of joint guides. The router bits and the top of the guides are about 4" so there will be a removable shelf with a couple holes in it for the router base that will sit on top of the lower compartments.



















Amazing how much you can get done when LJ's is down for maintenance.


----------



## HokieKen

Well Earl, I decided dovetails are just too mundane. So I invented my own joint. I call it the "sliding dumbass". You cut it just like dovetails but you lay the slope on the tails out backwards and just propgate the error through the process.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Rich - I have a couple of the Grripper pushers. Great addition to the TS accessories,
> 
> - EarlS


do these pushers have hooks on the back ?


----------



## RichBolduc

This is my 2nd grippper actually. No they don't. The do have this spongey rubber non-slip bottom though

Rich


> Rich - I have a couple of the Grripper pushers. Great addition to the TS accessories,
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> do these pushers have hooks on the back ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## EarlS

Tony - you can buy (or make) the hooks. They attach to the main body with a spring loaded thumbscrew. There are a lot of great features about it. I recall someone also made a video of a homemade version of it as well.

Kenny - you sir are a trailblazer, never afraid to wander off the path, get stuck in a quagmire, and slowly get sucked into the depths. Uhh, what I mean is, if you fail, try, try, try try again, for 30 days, and then buy a Leigh Dovetail jig. Heck I might even make you a great deal on my 12" Superjig so I can upgrade to the D4.


----------



## HokieKen

Back to the cheapass thing Earl…. Here's my Grrrrripper:


----------



## CFrye

> Well Earl, I decided dovetails are just too mundane. So I invented my own joint. I call it the "sliding dumbass". You cut it just like dovetails but you lay the slope on the tails out backwards and just propgate the error through the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That shows great dedication, Kenny! Or, just eating too many space cookies.
Edit: just put a dowel thru it and call it good!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well Earl, I decided dovetails are just too mundane. So I invented my own joint. I call it the "sliding dumbass".


"Sliding dumbass." I hope you've trademarked that!

I've now cut two half-blind dovetails in my life (both gratuitous while making the wine box). The second one without splitting anything while chopping out the waste. I think the sliding dumbass would've been a lot easier.


----------



## GrantA

So Kenny did you actually cut the whole joint before you realized or do you just love us that much you wanted us to learn from a mistake so you finished it??


----------



## EarlS

Sadly, I only just realized what wasn't quite right in Kenny's "sliding dumbass" picture. Guess I'm too accustomed to things not being quite right where Kenny is concerned.

Cut the tails and pins off and glue them where they belong. Problem solved. Or use a Kreg pocket hole jig and get some alder and start over.


----------



## HokieKen

Does your Leigh jig have a sliding dumbass template Earl?



> So Kenny did you actually cut the whole joint before you realized or do you just love us that much you wanted us to learn from a mistake so you finished it??
> 
> - GrantA


 Sadly, I didn't catch it until I went to slide the pins between the tails…


----------



## GrantA

> Back to the cheapass thing Earl…. Here's my Grrrrripper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Teasers only Kenny, no completed project til everyone receives! We'll let it slide but you'll have to change it up a bit now for the swap  maybe wrap the handle in leather. Or snake skin. I'd be cool with that


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmmm. I do have a spare one I never use Grant. I could coat it with glitter… FWIW, mine works great. If you want more than one, I think it's worth it to make your own. For just one though, I don't think the time justifies the cost savings.

Here's a tip, chiseling an inlay in the endgrain of thin-walled, highly figured wood… not so easy. Had a "brilliant" idea for something to make my wife for Christmas at about midnight last night after a couple beers. Not the best time to launch last minute Christmas projects ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, dammit. Was putting in the splines in the mitered corners of the wine box this morning when I dropped it, and popped open two opposite corners. About half of the splines had glue that had set, and the rest gave loose. I tried cleaning it up and gluing it back together, but I think I'm probably going to need to start over.

Took a half-hour walk around the neighborhood after that. Best to put the tools down for a while.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Dave I thought the fish glue prevented that from becoming an issue?

 
Sorry couldn't resist. Yeah sometimes we have to walk away for a bit!

Kenny I'm having trouble imagining you chiseling an inlay into a 1/4" edge, assuming that's what you meant??

Seriously though a super duper push block would be awesome swap material!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Seriously though a super duper push block would be awesome swap material!
> 
> - GrantA


Yeah! Especially if I got Dave P's name! He'd love a push block ;-0

And it was the wall adjacent to the inlay that was thin. I'll post some pics when I finish it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was also stabilizing my second batch of wood, and the vacuum pump started smoking again after about four hours of running. I shut it down, and am calling it a day. I'll wrap the wood in foil and bake it first thing tomorrow morning.

So I'm trying to figure dust collection on the belt / disc sander. Apparently it predates vacuums. Or sucking. Or something. I suppose I should take a photo and figure out who made it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I was also stabilizing my second batch of wood, and the vacuum pump started smoking again after about four hours of running. I shut it down, and am calling it a day. I'll wrap the wood in foil and bake it first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Maybe it needs to be replaced/returned. You have not had it that long.


----------



## HokieKen

I have 8 corners to be joined via box joints. Time for a session with the iBox jig 









I'm pretty impressed that I thought ahead enough to wait and do all of them at once )

Edit: Maybe I should use sliding dumbasses instead…


----------



## treg

I haven't taken the plunge into this spring swap yet but have been somewhat following along.

Kenny, that's about the funniest post I've ever read on LJ…we've all been there!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I have 8 corners to be joined via box joints. Time for a session with the iBox jig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty impressed that I thought ahead enough to wait and do all of them at once )
> 
> Edit: *Maybe I should use sliding dumbasses instead…*
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, follow Candy's advice and use the dowel rod. Thus making a *pinned *sliding dumbass joint! Of coarse you could call it a *stationary* sliding dumbass joint.


----------



## GrantA

Keep at it Kenny, these are my first ever dovetails, they ain't perfect but I'm happy with them! If only I had planned on a drawer bottom being in place when I picked the center drawer pull- off to hobby lobby to get a new pull then I'll get a project post up.


----------



## bndawgs

Question for you guys. What should I do about this Crack? Epoxy it? Cut it off?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - the "sliding dumbass" is all in the set up on the Leigh jig. Best thing about the Leigh jig is that it is fairly easy to learn how to use it (or mis-use it). It also has a great user's manual written so you can understand the instructions and there are tons of pictures, assuming you read the instruction manual. I'm guessing you didn't read the instruction manual that came with Fridge's saw??

Dave - Been there on having late stage progress failure (clinical terminology for something breaking or going wrong). Fortunately, I haven't dropped anything and had it break (not to say I haven't dropped anything).

I did find out there is a big spot on the nightstand top that didn't get sanded enough. Found it when I put the stain on. Guess that will have to get sanded out and re-stained.

I sprayed the nightstands with poly this morning and it looks like I managed to get some orange peel (grrrrr) so I guess I'll be sanding a lot between coats. I'm going to let it sit until tomorrow afternoon so it is totally dry and I'm not tempted to rush things and mess it up more. It's 74 deg in the shop right now.

Meanwhile I will keep working on the Leigh M&T box, trying out some ideas for the swap.

Tom - It would be great to have you in the Spring Swap!!!

Steve - I'd try epoxy first or get some CA glue.

Grant - get that project posted so we can see all the details


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Earl, Is one or the other better for a cutting board?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, been away for a few days - both from LJs and the shop. Hoping to clean up the shop today so I can get my head on straight before the next project. 
Dave P, I totally empathize with your frustration. A long walk can be the best cure.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Tom - Jump in! You can have my slot. I'm gonna be busy creating new variations of dovetails.

Steve - I honestly couldn't find the crack so I'd just use CA glue in it. Get liquid stuff that will seep down in the crack, not the gel stuff. If the crack was noticable, I'd dye some epoxy and fill it with that. Either one should be food safe once it's cured. Double check the specific product though. (I wouldn't but it would be irresponsible not to tell you to ;-) )


----------



## JohnMcClure

Gluing up a double -thick MDF to make a new bed for my CNC, hoping to squeeze more blood out of that turnip. Clamps? Screws? Nah, how about assorted half-empty paint cans instead.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I was going to say when Kenny said. Get something that is thin enough to run into the crack before it sets up.

I spent most of the afternoon cutting the QSWO for the jig box now that the interior arrangement is figured out then setting up the Leigh Dovetail jig for through dovetails only to realize the deepest through dovetail I can make is 13/16" and the wood is 7/8" thick. So now I'm set up to cut half blind dovetails that are 3/4" deep. I can't bring myself to pane off 1/8" of QSWO just to make a joint work. I'm hoping the "measure twice, cut once" adage will come through for me tomorrow when I start work on the dovetails. Dave's bad day has me paranoid.

John - drive up on it. The front wheel of your vehicle would give you some decent pressure if you don't want to use buckets.


----------



## RichBolduc

Good Lord it's cold here in Massachusetts

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Earn your keep butt gauge!


----------



## bndawgs

Need to get a finish for this box?









I have some wipe on poly, tung oil, clear lacquer? Something else?


----------



## bndawgs

Here's the crack









I just put some loctite on it, so we'll see how it goes. Need to sand up to 220, then mineral oil it.

Wanted to use my neighbors drum sander, but caught him at a bad time, so he flipped out on me about using any of his tools. Lol Totally understand, but should have said something when I asked about it yesterday. So I did the planer and it worked fine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Guys, been away for a few days - both from LJs and the shop. Hoping to clean up the shop today so I can get my head on straight before the next project.
> Dave P, I totally empathize with your frustration. A long walk can be the best cure.


Thanks, John. I shoulda cleaned up before starting the box, but I was just going to knock it out quickly and then clean up before the swap. And then the cane hanger came up.

Did stabilize a second batch of wood today. Walnut, ipe, eucalyptus, citrus, white oak, pear, salt cedar, 3 different maples, elm, butternut, mahogany & at least one more. Next batch will be with dye, probably.

I'll take a look at the box tomorrow and see if my attempt to reglue it took. I looked at it earlier, and it looked like it was catty-wampus, but I didn't look too closely and didn't pick it up. Sorry if I made you paranoid, Earl.

Steve, CA glue, and then rub the crack with a little sawdust from the cutting board before the glue completely sets. I've filled much bigger cracks that way. Shame that trick can't fix a box with non-rectangular corners.


----------



## Pointer

I have not participated in a swap before. I would like to give this one a try.


----------



## GrantA

Welcome Joe! I like your signature - we definitely take the stairs around here. Usually to the wrong floor though. 2 or 3 times. Then just use the elevator to get a cold beer 

Earl you could've cut those by hand faster than setting up the jig I bet


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Joe!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome Joe!


----------



## EarlS

Joe has been added to the list.

Grant - At least with the Leigh jig I know the final product will fit properly and look like someone knew what they were doing (which is a total lie).

Steve - lacquer maybe??


----------



## GrantA

Blah blah Earl we've all seen your work!


----------



## treg

Rich, welcome back to Western Mass…Bundle up!


----------



## GrantA

Got some fresh brews to try!


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - I like an oil based finish on Oak. Gives it a nice color and hoghlights the grain. Amber shellac does the same. I think if your poly is oil based, I'd go with that. If not, go with the Tung oil.

Lemme get dem Didjits Grant!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm havin' a lil' Mary Jane myself…


----------



## Pointer

Thanks guys. I hope I come up with something that my recipient will like.


----------



## GrantA

Tasty!!


----------



## bndawgs

Here's a test piece with wipe on poly. Wood is actually cherry and walnut


----------



## HokieKen

Good choice Steve. Cherry will darken with age anyway. No need to nudge it along.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a lot of work to make all the faces on your workbench flat and square. But dang it sure is nice to know they are sometimes


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I cobbled together dust collection for the belt sander. Still going to have to build something for the disc sander.

The belt/disk sander is a Grizzly SD-69 (6×48 belt, and 9" disk) from 1990 and has no dust collection. I'll post a photo of my kludged up solution later. Also missing is the back stop for the belt sander, but I'll try calling Grizzly tomorrow or Wednesday to see if they'll sell me the part for a reasonable price.

Got one face of all 14 types of wood I stabilized in this batch sanded clean. Used up the belt that was on the sander (it was far from new), but sanding cactus juice seems to clog the belt up Real Good if a guy isn't careful.

And good news on the box for the wine! It's crooked, but only a little. I glued the rest of the splines in and the inlay into the groove I plowed yesterday before breaking it, and I think I can make it pretty close to square again with planing or sanding. So that's going to be tomorrow's project. Get it squared up, smoothed off, and hit it with a coat of oil. It'll be ready to go (sorta) on Christmas morning. Didn't want to mess with it more today until the glue on the splines has a chance to dry. They're definitely not just for show on this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Another teaser…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

COOL GREASE BOX :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony . This one will actually hold earrings and rings in my wife's luggage when we travel. Plus it'll be fun to watch her try to open it ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, last question. Should I go with gloss or satin wipe on poly?


----------



## Lazyman

Waiting for the wipe-on poly to cure before wrapping this last minute gift. A candle stand inspired by a metal one my wife found online that was $200+. It was a PITA to assemble. Couldn't figure out a way to use clamps so I had to use a pin nailer.


----------



## GrantA

How big of a dadgum candle does that thing hold Nathan? Looks like it's for a fireball on the patio! Looks nice though! 
Kenny's teaser went over my head I guess, I'm not seeing it

I'm posting up a project now for this desk, I have a very happy customer though!


----------



## HokieKen

Desk looks awesome Grant! I see a happy customer too 

And for my teaser, here's a hint…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Teaser Alert!

Wife was frustrated because she was not allowed to to do much cooking so instead of saw dust on my shoes and hands, I got flour. Instead of a band saw cutting snow men, I got a cookie cutter. But they did come out nice. Sorry, not a swap item but happy Wife! )


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Jeff ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Thanks! Jeff did you book match the cookies? Make em into a nice panel for an edible box? :-D Icing & sprinkles? I love me some cookies!

So how am I supposed to post the thumbnail link to my project?


----------



## jeffswildwood

She just didn't understand when I said "I could put this mixing spoon in my drill press and have it mixed in no time". I wanted to router cove the edges also. *Edible box!* Now why didn't I think of that!


----------



## HokieKen

You had it right before Grant. Something is funky with the site right now. The link in my post is the same way.


----------



## clieb91

Its been awhile since I've been hanging around LJ but looking forward to getting involved in another swap. Email is on its way.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

way to step up Jeff make the next batch into saw blades NOT TASTE looks LOL :<))


----------



## GrantA

hey I smell a cookie & beer swap! we could make little saws, chisels, planes oh my! out of cookie dough… and no I haven't had egg nog yet, just got ingredients today to make a batch. I did sample the ingredients though


----------



## HokieKen

Chris, good to see you man! Look forward to seeing some of your turning again!!

Grant - I'm in! As long as we leave out the cookies… ;-) I loves some egg nog! Funny enough though, I like the virgin stuff. Never thought the "adult" mixes tasted quite as good. Of course after a couple glasses, who cares?!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good work, Jeff!

Welcome, Chris!

Crazy candle-holder, Nathan! Wow!

Grant, that's a darn nice desk!

Kenny, looks like you forgot to cut a hole in your box. Can't sneak that past me!

Posted a blog about this batch of wood stabilizing. No huge surprises, but it does include pictures. Includes 14 different kinds of wood, three from AZWoody, and two from Kenny. The spalted maple sure came out pretty, Ken.


----------



## HokieKen

Bought Fridge's avatar for my son's Christmas gift:









Little destruction…









Little construction…









And done!









This is actually the only Christmas gift I have 100% complete :-/


----------



## GR8HUNTER

love the proud tails makes it look much nicer :<))
PS i knew i seen that somewhere before


----------



## GrantA

Now you've switched to straight slip-fit dovetails! Make up yer mind!!
Looks cool man!


----------



## Lazyman

> How big of a dadgum candle does that thing hold Nathan? Looks like it s for a fireball on the patio! Looks nice though!
> 
> - GrantA


 Hah. Thanks. It'll hold a candle about 3-1/2" in diameter and t's about 10" tall. It's made from 3/8" stock.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Got the chance to clean up my shop tonight… overwhelmed by the amount of stuff I need to put away, so I didn't. 
Number 1 problem: too much wood! so much, it's in the way everywhere, yet it's almost never what I need for the next project.
Number 2 problem: too much hardware! Random metal parts that I either salvaged, because they looked to nice to trash, or overbought, because I could only get some weird threaded item in packs of 100 but needed just 1.
Number 3 problem: not enough room to store 1 and 2. Therefore the things I barely have enough of (tools, of course) are disorganized or don't have good homes. (Hand planes laying on a plastic shelf unit, for god's sake!)
Not even enough free wall space to easily add more storage.
What to do, what to do…


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - looks like it could hold a flaming globe and you could proverbially watch the world burn. Or a roman candle?

Grant - looks like happy customer.

Jeff - I'm thinking dovetails should be easier with the cookie dough??

Kenny - looks like you got the box joints worked out. Was there any trimming on the top or bottom to get the fingers to interlock? Do the brass accents hold the sign in place in the frame?

Chris - I'll add you to the list in a minute. Glad to have you in the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

No trimming Earl, right off the jig. That Incra iBox is a smooth piece of kit! I normally would have trimmed the partial fingers off but in this case, I was lazy. And there's no brass anywhere? The sign is fastened to the back with wood screws and there's a piece of plexiglas held on the front with stainless screws.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave P, glad the Maple stabilized well! Hate for some of the soft pieces to go to waste.

John - I pretty well remedied problem 1 by making a cart for wood and not allowing myself to keep wood elsewhere other than turning stock which has its own designated area. So if I have a piece of scrap, it either fits on the cart or goes away. Can't hep ya with 2&3 though, I'm still battling those myself!


----------



## Lazyman

> Bought Fridge's avatar for my son's Christmas gift:
> And done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the only Christmas gift I have 100% complete :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


Too bad you didn't use a beer logo that is worth drinking (sorry Fridge).


----------



## Lazyman

I really need to figure out the wood storage thing too. Almost 1/3 of my shop is devoted to wood storage and that doesn't even include the pile of logs sitting on my covered patio waiting for milling or prep for turning. When I finally get around to moving stuff around so that I can clear some wall space for my antique post drill, I will probably have to get my wood piles under control first. I am certainly overdue for a cut off culling.

Hardware is also an issue even though I made an octagonal storage bin (my first LJ project posting) that has 86 drawers. I have several coffee cans that hold the odds and ends that are left over from various assemblies that I am just too cheap to throw away and still have a couple of boxes on the shelf with a bunch of 1-off stuff.

I also need to finish making hangers for my tool wall. That will clear up a bunch of shelf space where my hand planes and other various hand tools are laying that will help with my organization. I find that the stuff I have already put on the wall is less likely to wind up laying around on a horizontal space.


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like most of us are in a similar situation - running out of space and having to cull through the cutoffs, scraps, and other assorted stuff.

I looked under the main work table in the shop this morning and was surprised how many cutoffs and scraps have appeared under there. Too bad the main lumber stack doesn't reproduce like the cutoffs do. I also need to go through the bins and boxes and give them a good reorganizing and cleaning. It seems like I always decide to clean up when I'm in the middle of a project and I'm pondering my next step. It's a good way to get something constructive done rather than messing up a project and having to fix it or start over.

Back out to the shop - I have some "sliding dumbass" dovetails to make.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sounds like most of us are in a similar situation - running out of space and having to cull through the cutoffs, scraps, and other assorted stuff.
> 
> Back out to the shop - I have some "sliding dumbass" dovetails to make.
> 
> - EarlS


dont forget to pin them LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I hate bowls.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's a shame Ken. That would have been remarkable. On a side note, I really like your steady rest. If I remember made from old skates? I need one!


----------



## GrantA

Epoxy that sucker back together! 
My first thought was that the broken piece got hung up and bent the rest, I'm not sure that lathe could do that damage though. Makes more sense that you made it like that. Nice!


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I would not only epoxy it but with what looks like worminess (or is it a bark inclusion) along that seam, I would also drill some holes and put some dowels in it too. Use a contrasting wood so that it'll stand out when you turn down to the dowels.

Based upon that tool rest position, are you running the lathe in reverse while hollowing the inside?


----------



## Lazyman

BTW Kenny, I really like that locking mechanism on that Woodwright grease box. That is a cool idea and one I may have to use for other boxes down the road.


----------



## HokieKen

The first pic was my first tenon and I gripped that in my bowl jaws. Broke… So then I couldn't get another big enough for my bowl jaws so I turned a smaller one and gripped it in serrated spigot jaws. Broke. This was around midnight last night. So I glued the tenon back on and let it sit overnight. Put back on this morning. Broke on the glue line. Guess it didn't cure. The tenon is really too small at this point anyway. So I'm gonna gift it tomorrow and tell my Mom I need it back for a couple days ;-) Then I'll flatten the bottom with a forstner and glue a new, bigger tenon on and hopefully be able to finish it. Lotta time in that POS!

For clarity, the last pic is a different bowl. I kinda knew it was gonna break. Not sure what inclusion you see Nathan? The top bowl is Cherry and has a ton of dyed epoxy in it.

Nathan - yes I was working with the lathe in reverse. I do that often when hollowing stuff. Sometimes it's just MUCH easier to reach in and see what I'm doing that way. I also find if I can't get a good finish, reversing direction can have a good effect.

Grant - that rest is part of a 6 piece bowl turners set from PSI. Dang handy for reaching in and around. Not the most rigid things but, for the price, well worth having.

Jeff - little MDF, little T track and a roller blade from Goodwill and you're in business ;-). Works great for vases and beer mugs. For bigger stuff like bowls, it could use a little more rigidity though, Still thinking on how to modify it for that….

Merry Christmas Eve fellas (and Candy Corn). )


----------



## HokieKen

> BTW Kenny, I really like that locking mechanism on that Woodwright grease box. That is a cool idea and one I may have to use for other boxes down the road.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, those little grease boxes are a fun little build. Surprisingly challenging too.


----------



## EarlS

Wow - I just got blasted by the poster for expressing my opinion on the G&G bed that was on the Daily Top 3 yesterday.

Back out to the shop. Half blind dovetails are done. Now to figure out the lid and bottom.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Turns out I'm taking the day off from the shop. Called Grizzly and got a back stop ordered for my belt sander, but decided it was a good day for baking, so I've got bread rising in the kitchen and am just putting around the house.

Merry Christmas Eve, folks! Hope Santa brings you something better than you deserve!


----------



## GrantA

OK Earl I had to go find that bed and read all about it. Now my head hurts. His piece is signed (handwritten) with a note and branded. You simply commented that that's great and you'd be pissed if it had a lasered upc, which it does not. Am I just being too logical here? Lol


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I find a recess is much stronger than a tenon, especially on heavier blanks. I've had several tenons break off but never lost one with a recess. A little more work if you want to remove the recess when you are done but you can actually just leave it too.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't tried turning a bowl yet so forgive me if the answer is obvious but why not scree, glue or tape a large- area flat on the bottom to a block of wood that suits the chuck?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't sweat it too much, Earl. People get funny around the holidays.


----------



## HokieKen

Screw that dinglewad Earl.

Nathan, how doe you grip the recess? How deep?

Grant, that's exactly what I'll be doing to save this one. And I'm pretty new to turning bowls myself. If you couldn't tell ;-)

Grease Box, lady style! Mushy engraving and all!



























Much thanks to Earl for that sexy piece of Walnut )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sharp-lookin' little box, Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

Dang Kenny - that is a sweet looking ring box. Glad the walnut was put to good use. Too many times small pieces like that get tossed out.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

awwww ….. Kenny I love you too :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

The wife and I got an early present from my mother today. One of her friends brother turned these and well they are pretty sweet. Makes me want to get a lathe….. again/still.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The wife and I got an early present from my mother today. One of her friends brother turned these and well they are pretty sweet. Makes me want to get a lathe….. again/still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


The man has skills!


----------



## HokieKen

Those are awesome Neil! Now put em to use!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Those sure are purdy, Neil.

I forgot to show the cobbled-together dust collector for the belt sander.



















Used scraps from the shop. Cedar, poplar, something else. Brad-nailed and screwed together. No suites were harmed…

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## HokieKen

Well it's time to settle in with the wife and watch "A Christmas Story" followed by National Lampoons if we can stay awake that late…










to all and, to all, a good night!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NLCV is 1 awesome movie 
which Dave ?

MERRY CHRISTMAS KENNY :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Merry Christmas Swappers!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm guessing he means me and damn the email alerts stopped working so I just spent four hours catching up because I is a slow reeder.

Well done on all the projects gents! Definitely cool stuff!!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

> - HokieKen


My wife and I are watching that too!!


----------



## GrantA

I managed to get one small lathe project done before Christmas. I won't be at my mom's till Wednesday so I'm still going to try to knock out a biscuit cutter for her too!

This is my first ring, it's spalted maple (thanks Kenny!). Hopefully my wife likes it and I'll make myself one from the adjacent wood. Or I'll try to open this one up bigger and make her a thinner one!

I see clearly now I need to be on the lookout for a wood lathe upgrade. Free is free but I'm ready for something more substantial that I can actually use the tailstock to center drill with!! I have an older HF model with the square tubing for ways. OK for some things but I'm used to my big south bend so it's frustrating to say the least. I ended up center drilling with lathe chisels


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Grant  I'll have to add a ring to my list of projects.

Merry Christmas Candy Cane! ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!

Candy and Jeff - hope your spouses are doing well

Dave - your DC doesn't look that far off of the factory version on my Porter-Cable sander. Yours probably works better too.

How many of us have licked the flagpole or something metal in the cold?

Yep - I licked the handrail on the front porch because my brother dared me to do it. Mom took a few complimentary whacks on my butt before she poured a pitcher of cold water over my tongue and a fair part of my head. I still left some tongue on the rail when all was said and done.

I just finished my shop time for the day. The final coat of poly is drying on the nightstand tops. All that is left are the knobs for the drawers. My daughter found some antique knobs with 1/4" coarse threads. After going through my entire miscellaneous "loose screws" collection I do not have one that is the right length. Guess I need to go to Homer Depot and see if they can help me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Grant.



> Dave - your DC doesn't look that far off of the factory version on my Porter-Cable sander. Yours probably works better too.


Not sure about that, Earl. I really need to add a front piece that'll funnel the air along the belt for those last couple inches. And maybe a piece of sheet metal in back to keep dust from falling behind the nozzle. But it catches a lot of dust, so my motorcycles won't be completely buried in sawdust come spring.

Just starting shop-time for the day. Took a half-hour walk around the neighborhood. Said Merry Christmas to a couple dog-walkers and one college gal doing a walk of shame.


----------



## doubleG469

Merry Christmas all you LJer's!


----------



## JohnMcClure

My 2yo suggested we play with his new trucks in the garage. I got excited thinking this was my chance to get out there and cull the scrap wood pile! Turns out that backfired, I ended up with both 2yearolds and my hands full! 
Fun and good for all of us, though. My shop is a happy place for them even if I don't get to clean it… or work in it…


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome John! I love that little bench, and the grinder too!

My mother in law is pretty awesome, she got me a stanley 62! Got some other cool toys too. I got the kids' new 93ft zipline hung this afternoon and they've been hard at it since


----------



## JohnMcClure

My BIL put up a zipline about a month ago, that thing is awesome. 93 feet is pretty good, I suspect adults might like it too!

Congrats on the new low angle plane!
And Congrats on the MIL too.


> That s awesome John! I love that little bench, and the grinder too!
> 
> My mother in law is pretty awesome, she got me a stanley 62! Got some other cool toys too. I got the kids new 93ft zipline hung this afternoon and they ve been hard at it since
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> And Congrats on the MIL too.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


First time that's ever been uttered! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, how doe you grip the recess? How deep?
> 
> - HokieKen


You expand the jaws on the inside of the recess. The depth varies but you can actually make fairly shallow recess especially with a dovetail jaw. I've seen some of youtube turners use a 1/4" recess on some giant bowls. The key is that the bottom of the recess needs to be nice and flat where the jaws contact it and outside edge of the jaw needs to fit well so that there are no gaps. It should be sized so that the jaws are spread open as little as possible to get maximum contact. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan,
I had a look at your octagonal hardware storage project. Pretty darn cool! Much too complicated a build for me, my shop's too cluttered with loose hardware to make a project with so many pieces!
I have one plastic tiny-drawer-bin thingy on the wall, and another one waiting for me to bring home from work, so I guess those will have to do in the short term for me… Not gonna make much of a dent in the mountain of various size deck screw boxes though.
On another note, it was a balmy 72F near Houston today. Spent most of the day outside in a T-shirt. How about the rest of you, weather-wise?


----------



## HokieKen

33 degrees here John :-/

Had a heckuva Christmas though ). Got a quick change tool post for my metal lathe and a Rohm 5/8" keyless chuck for the DP. Anybody get sweet shop stuff?


----------



## EarlS

> 33 degrees here John :-/
> 
> Had a heckuva Christmas though ). Got a quick change tool post for my metal lathe and a Rohm 5/8" keyless chuck for the DP. Anybody get sweet shop stuff?
> 
> - HokieKen


I got a Donald Trump "Greatest Dad" mug and a hand made stuffed animal (whale shark) that the dog immediately tried to eat. My wife got me a sweater. No woodworking stuff but I'm not too unhappy about that since I generally just get the stuff I want throughout the year. That way I get exactly what I ask for.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No shop stuff for me, other than the belt / disc sander from my sweetie's dad. I guess that was a pretty good present, since I've actually been using it.

Weather? It's been warm enough that if not for a half inch of snow on Sunday morning, we would've had a brown Christmas. And that warm air in Texas is headed this way. We're supposed to get about a half inch of *rain* tomorrow, and then it'll drop into the deep freeze. Ahh, Minnesota.

Nice photos from the shop, John.

The wine box is getting shellac today, and then I'll write the project up. The mishap while installing the splines has me thinking that I need a quicker way to produce bunches of hand-cut dovetailed splines to fit. Think I need to build a jig so I can plane a long stick down to the right shape quickly. And maybe make a matching dovetail marker so I can mark them out with less fussing with a not-yet-reinforced box.

I think I figured out what I'm building for the swap. Did some shopping on Lee Valley, and they were out of stock on the parts for one of my ideas, but I found something else, plus ordered some things from Amazon. Should have all the supplies for my surprise before 2019.


----------



## RichBolduc

On top of the pic I posted I got $175 in hd gift cards and $50 to woodcraft.

I also got a 2 year subscription to Fine Woodworking and a 6 day wood turning class.

It's also 22 degrees here in Massachusetts….I don't know how people can live in these conditions….

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan,
> I had a look at your octagonal hardware storage project. Pretty darn cool! Much too complicated a build for me, my shop s too cluttered with loose hardware to make a project with so many pieces!
> I have one plastic tiny-drawer-bin thingy on the wall, and another one waiting for me to bring home from work, so I guess those will have to do in the short term for me… Not gonna make much of a dent in the mountain of various size deck screw boxes though.
> On another note, it was a balmy 72F near Houston today. Spent most of the day outside in a T-shirt. How about the rest of you, weather-wise?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, I am sure that most of you guys could come up with a design that is simpler to build than mine was. After completing mine, I came up with a couple of easier, more flexible approaches for the storage cabinet while collaborating with another LJ member. Should be much easier to build than my original approach. The revised approaches (I came up with 3) allows for any drawer depth and a lot fewer pieces and overall simpler assembly for the carcass construction. The guy I helped has since left LJs and had his project deleted so I cannot show you his project but I'll be glad to send a revised Sketchup file to anyone who is interested or even curious. His turned out great. The most tedious part of course is assembling 86 pie shaped drawers but I used a simple jig and a pin nailer to make that go pretty quickly without having to use clamps. I think that each one took less than 10 minutes and If I remember, it took me about 3 hours to cut all of the parts for making the drawers, including grooves and rabbets. Once I had the setup for each cut I was able to crank it it out pretty fast.


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't spend any time out in the shop yesterday because I spent all day playing with my new toy. 









When you buy your own Xmas presents you know you'll like them. I saw this on woot.com last week for under $200 and told my wife to stop looking for Christmas presents for me. Unfortunately, I think I bought the wrong type of filament for it. PETG seems to be a PITA to get setup right. Apparently not the best choice for a 3D printing newbie. Got to order some plain old PLA.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I didn't spend any time out in the shop yesterday because I spent all day playing with my new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy your own Xmas presents you know you'll like them. I saw this on woot.com last week for under $200 and told my wife to stop looking for Christmas presents for me. Unfortunately, I think I bought the wrong type of filament for it. PETG seems to be a PITA to get setup right. Apparently not the best choice for a 3D printing newbie. Got to order some plain old PLA.
> 
> - Lazyman


NO gun making LOL :<))
IF IT WAS ME …. that would be the first thing to print


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Lazyman

I found a plan for a gun that I think I can print:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:487065


----------



## GrantA

Nathan use the top of that design but make a carriage for the bottom and you'll have a desk cannon!


----------



## Lazyman

For a desk cannon, I'll just make one of these:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:557906

Thousands of good things already designed on Thingiverse. You might never need to learn Fusion or Sketchup if you didn't want to. One reason I pulled the trigger on this, besides the price and being a nerd at heart, was having recently watched this video by Marius Hornberger. This kid is very clever and talented. Some of his other videos are pretty good too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Had some time today so I went out gathering some wood from the (outside) stock to come in and warm up. Got some cherry, walnut, maple, spalted maple, oak, spalted hickory, locust and some ceder. Already have some mulberry and holly set. All in raw, log cut off form. Hopefully tomorrow I can take a chain saw to it to prep for table or band saw cutting. Time to clean the blades and rollers on the planer too. Wife is doing better so as I can, it's time to get rolling! Teaser pic to follow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Had some time today so I went out gathering some wood from the (outside) stock to come in and warm up. Got some cherry, walnut, maple, spalted maple, oak, spalted hickory, locust and some ceder. Already have some mulberry and holly set. All in raw, log cut off form. Hopefully tomorrow I can take a chain saw to it to prep for table or band saw cutting. Time to clean the blades and rollers on the planer too. Wife is doing better so as I can, it s time to get rolling! Teaser pic to follow.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


so glad to see you getting back into the game of woodworking … glad your wife is feeling better :<)))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wife is doing better so as I can, it s time to get rolling! Teaser pic to follow.


Glad to hear she's doing better and you're getting woodworking time, Jeff! That's great for both of you!


----------



## CFrye

Good news on both fronts, Jeff!
Hubby is doing well, too. He's loosing weight eating my 'processing' (can't call what I do cooking)!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good news, Candy!

So, I woke up to a couple inches of snow on the ground, and rain hitting the windows. Trying to decide if the rain will melt the snow off the sidewalks or if I should shovel. Probably I'll shovel, if only because it's my main form of exercise in the winter.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave its a weird weather pattern coming through the Midwest right now. We are getting 50 degree highs with 50 mph winds today, its unreal. Man I wish it would just freeze and stay frozen.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good news on both fronts, Jeff!
> Hubby is doing well, too. He's loosing weight eating my 'processing' (can't call what I do cooking)!
> 
> - CFrye


Glad to hear it Candy. I scrolled through about 450 stumpy posts the other day and it sounds like he had a rough time.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad Mrs. Jeff and Mr. Candy are one the mend )

Better hurry up with the outdoor work Jeff… stinkin' rain is on the way back :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

I hear ya, Neil. Been raining here all morning. But I got the wine box done and written up. I'm pretty happy with it in spite of all the struggles along the way.










Also shoveled the inch and a half of slushy snow out of my driveway, the neighbor's driveway, and the middle of the alley so the meltwater could drain to the storm drain. Hopefully it won't be too much of a skating rink tonight when the temperature drops back below freezing.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this is more fun than I would have thought )


----------



## HokieKen

Double post…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice box Dave!!


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, are you using a rip chain for that?


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Nathan. I figured I won't ever use the 36" bar for anything but milling so I bought a rip chain for it. I'm really amazes at the finish it left and just how flat and parallel the faces are.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Kenny!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, this is more fun than I would have thought )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow, that is what I need today!


----------



## HokieKen

Is anybody at work today? I'm just drinkin' and playing with chainsaws.


----------



## MSquared

Hey Dave, Check out the 'No Knead Bread' recipe from Jim Lahey, Sullivan Street Bakery. Also from Mark Bittman, New York Times.


----------



## RichBolduc

No work till the 2nd!!! Unfortunately no shop time till then either since I'm in the frozen tundra known as Massachusetts. I have a new grinder to set up…and need to figure out my worksharp 3000 situation.

Rich



> Is anybody at work today? I'm just drinkin' and playing with chainsaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

Me too Ken, no work, just playing with the chain saw.

Teaser Alert!










Cut me some walnut, cherry and locust pieces.










The walnut slabs didn't come out as pretty as Ken's, but not bad for freehand!










Added some spalted hickory. Gave my little Poulan woodshark a work out. Me too!


----------



## GrantA

I'm always on call, been dealing with a couple aggravating work issues but mostly just working on getting the Christmas aftermath under control so I *can* go back to the shop! Planning tonight to tidy up a little in the shop and work on installing the new dispoz-a-blade setup in my jointer.

Oh and I picked up some ingredients to use one of my new toys


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Is anybody at work today? I'm just drinkin' and playing with chainsaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope!

Been hanging out here all day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We were there end of October / start of November, Dave. Really big hole. You might even call it grand.



> Hey Dave, Check out the No Knead Bread recipe from Jim Lahey, Sullivan Street Bakery. Also from Mark Bittman, New York Times.


I tried No Knead bread once, Marty. Keeping a starter in the fridge is a good way for me to end up with a science experiment. I'll stick with the old ways, thanks.


----------



## EarlS

Unfortunately some of us have to work, and the weather in the part of IA is dreary which makes work even more depressing.

I like the look of Kenny's chainsaw set up. Jeff looks like he caught some nice pieces as well.

I did manage to spend some time in the shop last night making the Leigh M&T box. It now has a bottom (red elm), sides and handles (QSWO), and dividers and a plate for the router base (maple).

The lid is still a work-in-progress. I want to make a craftsman style inlay (like most of my boxes) from local species (oak, cherry, walnut, maple, elm, chestnut) so I have to figure out how to get some good contrasts in color and grain. Also need to figure out how to make something to hold the instruction booklet in the lid section. I'm not sure why I'm putting some much effort into a box for a jig. I probably should be getting serious about the swap stuff.

BTW - all you procrastinators - it's after Christmas and getting close to the time to sign up!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> BTW - all you procrastinators - it s after Christmas and getting close to the time to sign up!!!
> 
> - EarlS


I go back to surgeon on Jan 8 to see if I'm clear for takeoff if so expect a mail from me that night :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

> BTW - all you procrastinators - it s after Christmas and getting close to the time to sign up!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Earl I am past the sign up procrastination and have moved on to the project procrastination stage.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Did I see Ken signed up a bunch of posts ago?


> Chris, good to see you man! Look forward to seeing some of your turning again!!
> 
> Grant - I'm in! As long as we leave out the cookies… ;-) I loves some egg nog! Funny enough though, I like the virgin stuff. Never thought the "adult" mixes tasted quite as good. Of course after a couple glasses, who cares?!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

I've used the no knead bread recipe and it is very easy. My wife made me stop making bread because having nice hot bread makes us fat(er).

No work for me for that last 5 years. I can't believe it's been that long. Going to be in the shop today. My 20-something nephew wants to give woodworking a try so he asked if he could come over today and make something. Now I need an idea. Might just show him some basic spindle turning so he can make a bottle opener. Either that or one of these trivets. Anyone have any other good ideas for a few hour project for a beginner?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've used the no knead bread recipe and it is very easy. My wife made me stop making bread because having nice hot bread makes us fat(er).


Yeah, it was easy, but my sweetie is trying to avoid gluten so it's just me eating bread. If I try to have a starter going in the fridge over time, I forget about it far too often, and then when I want to make bread I have to clean up the science experiment, start over, and I've lost all my motivation before I even begin.

When I want to make bread myself, it's easiest to just make a batch from scratch, either letting the bread robot do the work, or getting the dough made, and then letting it rest overnight in the fridge.

That adjustable trivet looks like a fun beginner project.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny has been claiming he won't have time to participate. We'll see if he can stand not being in the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, we'll see… ;-) I'm still on the fence. But leaning…

Nathan - Bowl? Is he specifically interested in turning? If not, maybe a small tool tote? Y'all have fun!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nathan, if he wants to turn, a small bowl is great. If regular wood work, make a box! The box, IMO, is the basis of all wood work.


----------



## Lazyman

Thought about a bowl but IMO that would have been pretty tough having never turned before. So we opted for the bottle opener. Simple and a good intro into basic spindle turning. We also started to make a cover for his parents doorbell (the bell and actuator that hangs on the wall) which is basically just a butt joined box. We didn't get either of them finished before he left but all that is left on the bottle opener is to cut the mouth that lifts the cap off. I loaned him a coping saw to hopefully do it himself. I think me may have caught the turning bug. He really seemed to enjoy that. I told him that next time we can perhaps finish turning one of the small bowls I roughed turned a ago months ago.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well Earl, I decided dovetails are just too mundane. So I invented my own joint. I call it the "sliding dumbass". You cut it just like dovetails but you lay the slope on the tails out backwards and just propgate the error through the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


ROFL… Wow - you should submit this "new" dovetail to Popular Wooworking for their "I Cna Do That" section.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Had enough time for a quick shop project this morning, cut all the parts out for a downdraft sanding table. 









Just needed to cut the taper for the dust chute when… bandsaw blade broke! First time that's happened to me.









Have to replace later, lots of non-shop stuff to do today.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cant wait to see this sanding table I have broken a blade or 33 LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was thinking I was finally going to make some progress on my plane till, but nope. First I had to go salt the sidewalks, then I had to go buy some more salt…

Decided I needed dust collection on the disk part of the belt / disk sander, so off to Homer Depot for a crevice tool for my shop vac, which looks like it'll work pretty well.



















Oh, and I needed to buy a few more washers after using the last couple mounting the back stop on the belt sander. And cutting a knob for that, so I don't have to hunt down a 1/2" wrench every time I want to remove that.










And and and… got a lot done this morning, but not a single thing on the plane till. And only two trips to the Depot.

Edit to add: gonna need more zip-ties one of these days, too…


----------



## EarlS

My wife was sick today so my full day in the shop turned out to be about half an hour. Groceries, laundry, cleaning the house, doing dishes (dishwasher), putting away Christmas stuff….. I'm waiting for the water to boil so I can start on supper…...

I guess sometimes the Good Lord thinks I need to be reminded of all of the things she takes care of when I'm out in the shop so I don't take all that she does for granted.


----------



## GrantA

Sorry she's not feeling well Earl!


> I m waiting for the *fire to start* so I can start on supper…...
> - EarlS


I fixed it for ya!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My wife was sick today so my full day in the shop turned out to be about half an hour. Groceries, laundry, cleaning the house, doing dishes (dishwasher), putting away Christmas stuff….. I m waiting for the water to boil so I can start on supper…...
> 
> *I guess sometimes the Good Lord thinks I need to be reminded of all of the things she takes care of when I m out in the shop so I don t take all that she does for granted*.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I have had that same learning experience for a bit now. You are correct!


----------



## MSquared

This will all come around to woodworking, craft, in general…

*Dave,* Well yes, the gluten thing is certainly an issue. I could go on and on, but you bake bread. Cool! P.S.; No fridge needed for 'No-Knead'. That sounds like sourdough starter, which confounds me. Give it another try and give it to a friend or neighbor!

*Lazyman*, Right!? The method is almost genius! Great results. The family has been asking for it since the cold weather has set in. I'm teaching my kids all aspects of cooking, including bread making. To which, I'm an avid novice.

... I've surmised over the years that folks who are creative in one area are creative in another. I mean 'really' creative! Duh! This, of course, just follows. I've met accomplished chef's who are artists, musicians and woodworkers, etc. and I've met artists, musicians and woodworkers who are accomplished chefs, etc. And so on. In many different combinations.

What say you? Have any such experiences to share?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad Mrs Jeff and Mr Candy are improving. Sorry Mrs Earl is illin'.

Marty, the no-knead I had required sitting for a while. Which meant a fridge if you weren't going to get to it right away. But whatever. At least half the time when I make bread, it's because I need to knead the heck out of some dough. When I was a kid, my step mom would go shovel the barn when she needed to let off steam. Me, I'd rather make bread.


----------



## MSquared

Dave, Gotcha! Kneading dough can be very cathartic for sure. As is learning woodworking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> ... I ve surmised over the years that folks who are creative in one area are creative in another. I mean really creative! Duh! This, of course, just follows. I ve met accomplished chef s who are artists, musicians and woodworkers, etc. and I ve met artists, musicians and woodworkers who are accomplished chefs, etc. And so on. In many different combinations.
> 
> What say you? Have any such experiences to share?
> 
> - MSquared


MSquared, I think you are correct. I believe as wood workers we have traits that apply from one task to another. The first is patients, even when we forget to be at times, we all are willing to take our time and attempt to create quality. Another is a desire to learn new skills. Be it a new joint for wood work assembly, learning to use metals or…...baking bread! I think we all try to do our best with anything we attempt. Gosh, I recently met an Oncologist that is also a wood worker.


----------



## MSquared

Jeff, There 'ya go!


----------



## Lazyman

I've actually switched over to "The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" (Hertzberg and Francois) recipes and technique. Same basic no-knead idea but they have recipes and instructions for a bunch of different types of bread and I actually seem to get better results. You basically make up enough dough at once so that you don't have to start from scratch every time and let it sit in the fridge for up to 2 weeks. As for the science experiment aspects of letting it fester in the fridge for a while, their philosophy is that it'll start taking on a more sourdough flavor and in fact they recommend not washing your dough container for each batch but just mixing up the next batch in the same container to have a more flavorful bread. I got the book as a xmas gift a couple of years ago and when I want to experiment with a different style of bread, flatbread or pizza dough it has become my go-to source most of the time.


----------



## JohnMcClure

My sympathies to all those with medical issues in the family. We've been fortunate so far in that regard, but if my wife were laid up for a week or even a day, I know I'd have a hard time of it.

Finally got back to the shop and the downdraft box.
Parts ready:









Basic box, with tapered runners on the inside:









Taper allows an angled dust chute.
Cross braces on top to support the pegboard:









Inside thoroughly caulked and that's it for me tonight!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I've actually switched over to "The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" (Hertzberg and Francois) recipes and technique. Same basic no-knead idea but they have recipes and instructions for a bunch of different types of bread and I actually seem to get better results. You basically make up enough dough at once so that you don't have to start from scratch every time and let it sit in the fridge for up to 2 weeks.


Yeah, that's the no-knead version I was thinking of, Nathan. Last time I tried it, it got shuffled to the back corner of the fridge and it was 4-6 weeks later when I checked it and said, "Ewwwwughggghhh."

My bread-making tends to be bursty. I'll make batches regularly for a week or two or three, then go a couple months without making any. So between that and liking kneading, sticking to the old-fashioned way, augmenting it with a bread machine, seems to work pretty well for me.

That said, Rose Levy Beranbaum's "The Bread Bible" is my go-to when I'm looking for new ideas.

John, it looks like your sanding box is coming together. Good work!


----------



## bndawgs

Found a new lathe for Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty Steve! I dontthink Prentiss was around for very long but from what little I've heard, they made top-notch machines.


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny…is this your swap project?










Rich


----------



## MSquared

*Lazyman, Dave,* Great info, many thanks indeed! I now have two more books to add to my cookbook library!

Which brings us back around to woodworking! See, I knew it would! (or is that 'wood'? ) So, a Cutting Board is now on the project list. Of course, a Downdraft Box is in order. *Steve* can certainly turn a sweet Rolling Pin on that
vintage Prentiss Lathe! I love it when things come together! ...Ta-Da!


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't shown these yet. I got a couple of weeks reprieve before they are due for Christmas so they kinda slipped on the list. But here they are:


----------



## GrantA

Those turned out great Kenny!
I practiced honing my biscuit skills this morning, along with some sausage gravy! That's the extent of my productivity today!
I'll settle for getting a little cleanup time in the shop later lol


----------



## HokieKen

For some reason, I'm craving some squirrel gravy and biscuits…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a peek at where the drivers will live. Thanks to Grant for sexy time on the lid! )


----------



## GrantA

Ooohh that looks nice!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - top notch dwelling for some top notch screwdrivers.

All of these bread and biscuit posts are killing me!!!! I can't make anything that resembles bread. For some reason the leavening agents hate me. Fortunately, my youngest daughter is a great baker and likes to make bread on occasion.

So what does this have to do with woodworking or the swap? Not a dang thing. However I did spend a bunch of time in the shop today and the beginnings of an inlay top for the Leigh M&T accessory box are glued up. Still have a lot of pieces to work but it's a start. Probably will spend a little more time gluing pieces up tonight. New Years Day should be a very productive day now that I know what I want to do for finishes. I might even start work on the Swap prototype.


----------



## MSquared

Mr. McClure, Thanks for the inspiration/reminder to get me started on a downdraft box. Just have to figure out what's a good or 'average' size for a variety of projects.


----------



## JohnMcClure

FWIW Marty, my dimensions (19×31) were chosen because a) I had some scraps exactly that width, so it allowed me to reduce the scrap pile size rather than increase it and b) the box can live on top of my RT without removing the fence. 
I suspect that will be its storage location.



> Mr. McClure, Thanks for the inspiration/reminder to get me started on a downdraft box. Just have to figure out what s a good or average size for a variety of projects.
> 
> - MSquared


----------



## bndawgs

> That's pretty Steve! I dontthink Prentiss was around for very long but from what little I've heard, they made top-notch machines.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm down in Wilmington and that lathe and others were on the USS North Carolina.










Didn't get many pictures below deck since I had to carry my 3 yr old around since he was scared.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, nice set of screwdrivers and that's a sweet box too!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sweet screwdrivers and box, Kenny.



> All of these bread and biscuit posts are killing me!!!! I can't make anything that resembles bread. For some reason the leavening agents hate me. Fortunately, my youngest daughter is a great baker and likes to make bread on occasion.


I'll have to set you up if I come down to Iowa for Handworks, Earl (though there's at least one guy saying it's not going to happen this year). Today was challah bites. Practice run for the dinner with the neighbors on New Year's Day.










They came out pretty dang tasty!

Tomorrow I think I get some shop time again. And Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## CFrye

> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


That looks a lot like the critter we found in the pump house after it chewed through the wiring (well, minus the zipper)!
Kenny, spalting and curly figure! Sweet!
I fixed WHAP biscuits this morning (the kind you whap against the countertop to open). They didn't burn but I didn't hear the timer DING. 
Earlier in the month I helped my paramedic friend, Bonnie, build a gingerbread EMS Station.


----------



## EarlS

Candy - That's a great gingerbread EMS Station. The ambulances are awesome!!!. You know you could have used wood rather than gingerbread. They both have about the same structural properties. No one would be able to tell the difference.

Steve - that was a BIG TEASE. I'm guessing Kenny was at least half way to your house with a truck to "borrow" that lathe.

Dave - It would be great to meet a bunch of LJ's at Handworks. Depending on when in May (if it happens) I would make the trip. We have HS graduation and it looks like we will be having a new house built so things will be busy in May. Yep - you're making me hungry again. Nothing like bread fresh out of the oven with some butter and either honey or strawberry jam.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Candy, nice EMS station. As for biscuits, I like home made ones but I have to admit, I have always liked those WHAP biscuits also. Just something about them. 

Earl, what and where is Handworks?


----------



## Lazyman

After reading this, I have a new appreciation for glitter. Apparently, it can even be used in making plywood.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - From what I know, Handworks is a hand tool convention held in the Amana Colonies (east of Des Moines) in May every year or two. Dave P and others can tell you more since I didn't know about it until Dave mentioned it during the beer swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Earl, what and where is Handworks?


Jeff, Handworks is a hand tool convention held in the Amana Colonies in May of odd years. It's organized by Father John and Jameel Abraham of Benchcrafted. I went in 2017 and had a blast, even though I only attended one day (my bad back made walking around less fun than it otherwise would've been). If they do one in 2019, I'll head down to it. Got a co-worker from St. Louis I'll meet with, and I'll probably have to drop in and harass Earl if he doesn't make it to the show.


----------



## Ripthorn

Would love to participate, but seriously injured myself recently (not woodworking related) and don't know when I can get back into the shop. Swap on, good people!


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Brian, sorry to hear that. Good to hear from you though!


----------



## MSquared

Steve- I had a similar experience with my son on the USS Intrepid aircraft carrier here in NYC. Except in reverse! He was about 5 y.o. and was having a blast … then… we went high up into the bridge and flight control decks, super narrow stairways, tiny compartments and lots of people crowding in a one-way-out space. I started to get the sweats ( it was hot and sweaty anyway in there!) got pretty nervous. I didn't know I was claustrophobic at all until then!! Yikes!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Made a miter jack saw today. Unfortunately, I made it left-handed instead of right, and the holes in the saw plate are not symmetrical, so I'm scratching my head trying to figure out how to turn it around. Oops.

That said, ipe makes a heckuva sole (the saw rides on a sole, and I was worried about wear). I'm very happy I found a few scraps of ipe flooring in the "shorts" bin at the lumber yard before Christmas. And then went back this morning and got a 2×4 inch by six foot board for $15 because it had a big gnarly knot right in the middle of it. "I can only use half of that board, sell it to me for half price!" "Ok."

I'm starting to think whatever I make for the swap is either going to have some ipe or some stabilized wood, or both. Got a lot of tool sharpening coming soon, I suspect. :-/


----------



## GrantA

Sorry Dave I'm not wrong handed, good luck turning it around! 
I got some goodies from the mail lady today-








Right now I'm tidying up the back of the shop so I can wire up a VFD real quick on my belt grinder and decide if I'm gonna rebuild the frame or not, I'll post an update on that later

this *is* a teaser just maybe not for this swap  I've got a few good ideas and will see how they pan out


----------



## bndawgs

Do I feel like bidding on a pm 60 jointer or pm 63 TS? Both are 3ph, so I'd need a vfd to make em work.


----------



## GrantA

Come on Steve we're adults here, bid on both! :-D
I use and recommend ABB drives from Wistex, best prices I've found. I run the ACS150 series


----------



## JohnMcClure

I finished my downdraft sanding box last night:








The comments indicate that larger and/or more holes will be required for it to work effectively, though Earl suggests that the large surface area of my box provides sufficient total flow area as-is. Hoping to give it a trial run tonight!


----------



## JohnMcClure

On a more swap-related note, one idea I had for the swap was stymied when a certain blade from Rockler absolutely refused to hold an edge.
I mean, the cutting edge was totally deformed after its first encounter with oak.
My friend has suggested heating with a torch to red-hot, quenching, then tempering by repeated heatings to 400F in the oven and slow cooling to room temperature.
He also warned I'll stink up the kitchen with this. Any of you have a simpler or less divorc-ey way to get a good edge from what, I assume, is very cheap steel?


----------



## GrantA

John it's tough to say without knowing the steel. First off if you're going to attempt such a thing you need a little countertop oven for the shop! Second, whether it's a countertop or regular home oven the temp can be +/- something like 40 degrees, not ideal! 
I'd suggest sharpening it another time or two and see if it settles down


----------



## HokieKen

Tempering can eadily be done in a toaster oven from goodwill John. I've done it many times. Just try it and see how the hardness is by seeing if a file will bit in but not very deep. If it bites too easily, harden again and try it at a lower temp. If it still won't bite, try a higher temp. I do a single cycle personally. Never had a problem that way so never did multiple heat cycles.


----------



## GrantA

Checking out some of my recent acquisitions  I bought myself a pair of H Taylor skew chisels - these will come in handy on my next half blind dovetails!!









I opened up my new #62 to fondle it and ugh! Why stanley why?!? You had a perfectly good tote shape on the old planes as seen here on my type 13 #7. Where did they get off course?? I see a reshaped (or new altogether) tote in its future! I'm still happy to have it though!


----------



## bndawgs

> Come on Steve we re adults here, bid on both! :-D
> I use and recommend ABB drives from Wistex, best prices I ve found. I run the ACS150 series
> 
> - GrantA


Jointer is sitting at 400 and pm66 is at 265. Wondering how high I should go.


----------



## GrantA

Too many variables man trust your gut


----------



## bndawgs

There's a pm 180 sitting at 1500 right now. Interesting to see where it ends up


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow everyone's busy having a blast. Sorry to here you're having some issues Ripthorn. Hopefully you heal fast. Glad to here everyone's better halves are on the mend too. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## bndawgs

Can I run 3ph 220 with a vfd on 110?


----------



## GrantA

> Can I run 3ph 220 with a vfd on 110?
> 
> - Steve


Not sure about others but with ABB drives you can but only up to 0.5hp here are their smaller ACS55 drives

Above 0.5hp which will be most of what you want to run I'm afraid you'll need a 200-240v input


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, ok. Not sure it's worth buying that pm66 right now then


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow everyone's busy having a blast. Sorry to here you're having some issues Ripthorn. Hopefully you heal fast. Glad to here everyone's better halves are on the mend too. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Happy new year to you too Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can run this 110V 2.2KW 3hp Variable Frequency CNC Motor Drive Inverter Converter for Spindle Speed Control HUANYANG HY-Series(2.2KW, 110V) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0775F4G47/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_xgSkCbQSFSXX0 on 110V up to 3 hp.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grrrrr….link went funny.


----------



## GrantA

Careful Dave that shows output 110v 3-phase, not sure what that's good for but not our toys


----------



## bndawgs

Well I'm glad I didn't really have my heart set on the jointer or ts. Ts went for $500 and jointer for $700


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sorry Dave I'm not wrong handed, good luck turning it around!


Thanks, Grant. The problem is that my miter jack is right handed, so the saw needs to be, too. I managed to use it as a pull-saw, but I'll be turning it around next time I get some shop time. Also, regarding your plane tote, Lee Valley has templates which I'm pretty sure are not the new style. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=63262&cat=1,46168

Good job on the sanding table John.

Dave, http://asin.cc/ will shorten amazon links, which makes them less likely to be mangled by LJs.

Happy New Year, folks!


----------



## EarlS

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

Looking forward to getting more folks signed up for the swap and then actually getting going on it.


----------



## MSquared

John…I see what you've got going there. Do tell what transpires. Happy New Year!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good eye Grant! I missed that!


----------



## CFrye

Happy New Year, y'all!!
Brian, what'd you do?
OK, I need educated. What is a miter jack saw, and what makes it right or left handed? For that matter, what makes a miter jack right or left handed?
I have 11 more days to procrastinate…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> OK, I need educated. What is a miter jack saw, and what makes it right or left handed? For that matter, what makes a miter jack right or left handed?


A miter jack is a device for holding a piece of wood so you can put a miter in the end of it. It's right or left handed because it has a tenon which you push against the front of your bench as you're planing or sawing the end of the piece of wood. When the jack is on your bench top, if it slopes down to the left, it's right handed (don't ask me why, but that's the way it is).

A miter jack saw is right or left handed depending on which way the saw blade sticks out of it. The blade on the left makes it right handed, which is common, and which works well with a right-handed miter jack.i had my blade going the wrong way, so I was pulling instead of pushing to make it work, which meant the jack needed to be clamped to my bench so it wouldn't move.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy New Years boys and girls!


----------



## CFrye

I think I understand, Dave. A video would be the icing on the cake (hint hint hint).


----------



## EarlS

Candy - thanks for asking the obvious question that none of the rest of us would ask. I didn't have a clue either. I was afraid to ask and get told it was something like a left or right handed screw driver or a metric crescent wrench.


----------



## JohnMcClure

This kind of crap ruins my day:









Melted plastic that accrued (talking accretion disk here) around a CNC bit, ruining two workpieces. Same parameters I always use, must have been a dull bit…
As I've mentioned I do a lot of CNC in plastic for non-woodworking projects, so this is off topic just me venting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Candy - thanks for asking the obvious question that none of the rest of us would ask. I didn t have a clue either. I was afraid to ask and get told it was something like a left or right handed screw driver or a metric crescent wrench.


For you, Earl, I would pull out the "oh, it has to do with which way the blinker fluid goes down the drain." ;-)



> I think I understand, Dave. A video would be the icing on the cake (hint hint hint).


Well, don't hold your breath, Candy. I'm about as likely to make a video as I am to go dirt-biking in a tutu. It's not completely inconceivable, but it seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## GrantA

Well today's shop time was almost nonexistent. At least I got the ends of my belt grinder power cables prepped but I've got to pickup either a plate with a 3/4 knockout (vs the 1/2 I have d'oh!) or a twistlock setup in the morning. Since my vertical lumber storage is now right next to the wall box feeding it I've got to think about that one. Always something!
Hopefully tomorrow I'll fire it up, I'll post a video to make up for ya Dave!

*Fridge* if you're watching chime in with your thoughts on putting the 240v 1ph supply feeding the VFD on a twistlock vs hardwired. Or any other sparkies of course!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Is there a local code on wiring in your area? I would go with hard wire to the VFD.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some shop time yesterday. I stopped by a local garage to get a sticker on my car. I noticed he had several deer antlers mounted in his waiting area. He said he has several more but can't find anyone to make the wooden shield to mount them. I told him I could. He said make one and if it's right, and even he will take five more. I fixed up number one for him to look at. I'm quite sure he will want the other five!  He traced the one he wanted on a sheet of thick paper. I wish he let me because it was WAY off. I fixed it to be even.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Jeff! It amazes me what I see a nice rack mounted to sometimes. 
One of my brothers -in-law, bless him, has a nice looking plaque shape but it's plywood with edges rounded with a router. I offered to give him some hardwood or pretty heart pine to make a new one and he scoffed "naw man I use that good birch" 
...walk away Grant, walk away


----------



## PoohBaah

I am looking forward to getting my euro mount back for the buck I killed this fall. The taxidermist asked if I wanted to pay for the wooden stand, cheap looking pine and I told him that I was good. I am thinking that I am going to make a placard in the shape of Indiana to mount him on.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Pooh! So, if you're making the wooden part, what is the taxidermist doing?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice buck pooh in front of a deere wow great pic :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

He is doing the skull cleaning with his beetles and then the bleaching to make it white.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. I always buried them for a few months to let the critters clean 'em. I guess your way is faster and nicer though ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Pooh!

What I'm up to this morning:










Left is a piece of red oak, right is a chunk of spalted maple courtesy Kenny. Both will get baked with whatever cactus juice they soaked in, then they (plus a bunch more) go in black juice under full vacuum to fill in the rest of the wood.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lazyman

For $14.50, you can just order your own beetles!

Edit: Heck, I just looked and you can get 'em on Amazon.


----------



## RichBolduc

Good luck Dave!!! Isn't stabilizing and dying fun?

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Several years back I was on my way to work and saw a buck with a nice rack standing in the middle of the road. I actually considered how my damage it would do to my Honda Civic hatchback if I hit it and whether I would break any of the tines or mess up the meat too much from the blunt force trauma.

After pondering the pro's and con's for a minute, I honked, flashed the lights, and stopped until he moved on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Rich. It's interesting, for sure. As for fun, the jury's still out. If I get pretty results, then definitely. If not, I'll have to do more thinking.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on that buck, Pooh! How'd you get him: bow? black powder? rifle? Hope you'll share a pic after it's mounted. What'd you do with the hide? Have any of y'all turned antler? I hear it stinks?
Good call. Earl!
Dave, I reached out to The Old Fart (aka Kevin). He said he's game to try a video demonstrating the mitre jack saw. If you ever do go dirt biking in a tutu…video is mandatory!!


----------



## HokieKen

It may be mandatory for you Candy. I, for one, will pass on any video involving Dave in a tutu ;-)

I've never turned antler but I have cut it on the bandsaw and yep, it's pretty nasty smelling.


----------



## PoohBaah

Taken with a rifle at only 30 yards. Wish I would have had a bow but wrong season. The hide I sold to the taxidermist. And I have never done anything with the antlers. I will usually come across one or two road kill bucks in the country and if the antlers are small then the dogs get them as chews and bigger ones go on the tool shed wall.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I reached out to The Old Fart (aka Kevin). He said he's game to try a video demonstrating the mitre jack saw. If you ever do go dirt biking in a tutu…video is mandatory!!


Candy, glad Kevin will set you up. I actually used the backwards miter jack saw this morning, but it was painful and definitely not video-worthy. And I would've had to bleep out all the audio. Sigh.

As for the tutu, there's a back-story behind it…


----------



## EarlS

Is a backwards miter saw what you use when you cut a miter wrong? Then you pull out the backwards miter saw and it uncuts the miter?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I never turned an antler but I tapped several to hold hats on a board I made :<)) also one for SIL to hang necklaces from


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is a backwards miter saw what you use when you cut a miter wrong? Then you pull out the backwards miter saw and it uncuts the miter?


I *wish*, Earl. But no, a backwards one cuts the miter wrong Every Damn Time. :-/


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like it's defective. Maybe you should see if Kenny can fix it for you….. ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

Hey! I bet it would be perfect for cutting Sliding Dumbasses!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool! I made a sliding dumbass saw! Please don't sic your lawyer on me, Kenny!

Got it turned around today, plus started making the handle for it. Will still need some sort of grip on the front end, but even without handles, it works.










Used the bandsaw to rough out the handle. Turns out a 1/2" resaw blade isn't the best for cutting curves. Who knew?!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Used the bandsaw to rough out the handle. Turns out a 1/2" resaw blade isn't the best for cutting curves. Who knew?!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I KNEW LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Used the bandsaw to rough out the handle. Turns out a 1/2" resaw blade isn't the best for cutting curves. Who knew?!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I KNEW LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I knew too. Doesn't keep me from doing it when I'm feeling lazy though ;-)


----------



## GrantA

> Used the bandsaw to rough out the handle. Turns out a 1/2" resaw blade isn't the best for cutting curves. Who knew?!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I KNEW LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I knew too. Doesn t keep me from doing it when I m feeling lazy though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Me three! If I had a bigger shop I'd have dedicated resaw and curvy bandsaws!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Showed my shield to the guy at the garage. He *very *much approved! He said "I want five, for starters. Then more later"! Already got the pattern made so it's just some band saw cutting followed by routering. Time to get started!


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Jeff! Way to "make" your market )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Showed my shield to the guy at the garage. He *very *much approved! He said "I want five, for starters. Then more later"! Already got the pattern made so it s just some band saw cutting followed by routering. Time to get started!


Congratulations! But don't use a resaw blade, Jeff. Turns out everyone else knew they're no good for cutting curves. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Showed my shield to the guy at the garage. He *very *much approved! He said "I want five, for starters. Then more later"! Already got the pattern made so it s just some band saw cutting followed by routering. Time to get started!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I must have missed this shield :<(((( GRATZ :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## jeffswildwood

Here you go *Tony*. This is just basic to show him what (and how) I do. No polyurethane yet. length is about 13 inches. stained with honey stain and the wood is pine select. Pine was his choice.

Dave, no danger of that, I don't have one. I do have one for my band saw, it don't cut curves very well either.


----------



## GrantA

Lol I started to edit that but said nah I'll let Kenny have some fun with it… Lo and behold here comes John!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here you go *Tony*. This is just basic to show him what (and how) I do. No polyurethane yet. length is about 13 inches. stained with honey stain and the wood is pine select. Pine was his choice.
> 
> Dave, no danger of that, I don t have one. I do have one for my band saw, it don t cut curves very well either.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


GRATZ Jeff they are very nice :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Good catch John! Can't believe that one got by :-0


----------



## EarlS

You mean a 1/2" bandsaw re-saw blade isn't intended to cut curves?? Now you tell me. What next? I'm not supposed to eat the middle out of the Oreo cookie before I dunk it in the milk?


----------



## HokieKen

This vise hasn't seen action in a LONG time. Forgot how relaxing shaping scales with no electons eaters can be


----------



## HokieKen

And done…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> This vise hasn't seen action in a LONG time. Forgot how relaxing shaping scales with no electons eaters can be


Gonna go full galoot on us, Kenny? ;-)

The bandsaw and belt sander are sure coming in handy as I look at wood stabilizing, but I still find that hand resawing something from 3/4 down to two 3/8 pieces can be relaxing. And the handle for my miter jack saw will probably get completely done from here on with hand tools.

Apparently I'm getting a second grinder from my sweetie's pop next time we visit, too (yay! No more switching wheels). But I turned down a drill press. Already got the post drill, and I'm out of floor space for more electron eaters.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny is that some of the 1/4" maple? Looks good. Blade?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lookin good Kenny!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice Ken. You are correct. Making a knife is relaxing. I really enjoyed redoing my last one.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Grant, that's part of the offcuts from the pieces I used for the box for my brother's screwdrivers. It didn't have much curl in that section but the knife is for an 11-year-old so I wasn't gonna put great wood or a lot of effort into it. Knowing that particular nephew, it'll be rode hard and put away wet ;-) The blade is just a spearpoint kit knife from Woodcraft. They put their Woodriver blades on sale every now and then for $10 and I stocked up last year. Still had that one kicking around unused.


----------



## GrantA

Did y'all know Grizzly has a cool workshop planner that we can use? On paper I have plenty of room! It's just that they don't have *random stuff* listed as an item to scatter throughout the shop! They do have a dog & cat, meat saws, all sorts of things. A floor clock even lol

I've got a lot of organizing to do today, fingers crossed all goes well and I'll have a new-to-me addition real soon!


----------



## HokieKen

Super jelly Grant. You suck. Hard.

;-)


----------



## EarlS

Grant - what kind of wood are you working with on a machine like that? Ironwood? Some of Dave's cactus juice laced experiments? The electric meter for my shop started spinning faster just looking at your post. Do you have to pour a concrete base and bolt it to the floor?


----------



## GrantA

haha nah Earl it'll just sit on the slab, it's a little heavier than my lathe but not much. Dad thinks I'll have to partially disassemble it to get t he weight under 2000 for his loader. We'll see

That would take me up to 3 VFDs in the shop, I just got #2 fired up last night for a test run of the belt grinder. I have a little tweaking to do but it's alive! I'll get a video posted later today after I do some tweaking


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AWESOME GRANT! That thing is awesome!

I have three VFDs as well. One for the grinder, one for the metal lathe and one for the new wood lathe. Unfortunately the grinder VFD is the only one that's actually wired up and working. The new wood lathe was tested the other night but I'm pulling that thing apart to restore it and make it look pretty. The metal lathe just recently was moved to it's new home and I ran conduit in the garage the last couple of nights to accommodate some of these machines so it'll get wired up very soon.

FWIW, I saw your post on hard wired VFD VS twist plug. I had my grinder hard wired previously but after running the conduit and moving the shop around I plan to use a twist plug for all three. I'm not sure if you got any responses on that but I don't really see any reason why 240V can't travel to a VFD through a plug. If you know something I don't, let me know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

double post.


----------



## GrantA

I went ahead and hardwired for now, the grinder has a long enough cord to move most anywhere I'd want it and should stay parked near the source so I won't be tripping over the cord. The plug *should* be fine, I see no cause for concern from a safety point of view. It is possible that the VFD won't like it, or just may act up from time to time. They can get funny about line conditioning. It just adds more points of contact.

Another thing to think about is that my drives (ABB) are powered up anytime they have line voltage. I think I'd still want to kill the breaker before unplugging it. Safety and damage control

I'll have to look back at my metal lathe's VFD, it's the same series as the grinder's but I could've sworn I input a service factor on the lathe. looks like I'll just have to account for it with the max load setting on this one though. Always something


----------



## GrantA

Hey I found you guys a sweet deal, who will jump on it? Kenny? Dave K? Earl you definitely probably need it. Aannnnd *go*


----------



## EarlS

Grant - It looks a bit more "used" than the description and that "fancy" box just wouldn't work with my "fancy" boxes. Besides, I have your gauge that I can use to find the exact length of whatever I want to measure and then use it as a story board.


----------



## DavePolaschek

This morning's progress, before I took a break to walk to the grocery store and get some eggs:



















I'm still not positive what I'm building for the swap, but I've got a lot of offcuts to use if need be!

Time to get out the rasps and start making that handle rounder.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Time to get out the rasps and start making that handle rounder.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


now the fun starts file grab it file grab it rasp it grab it you know how this ends LOL :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey I found you guys a sweet deal, who will jump on it? Kenny? Dave K? Earl you definitely probably need it. Aannnnd *go*
> 
> - GrantA


I have like 4 of those collecting dust somewhere. I price match that dude if you want one ;-)

Just kidding, I don't have one but I did scroll to the bottom of the thread and he's down to $875 shipped which is actually a great deal. If you need to measure something 5' with that much precision…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If you need to measure something 5 with that much precision…
> 
> - HokieKen


I need to measure something 5' with precision…..

Just kidding, my 4" Mitutoyo will do.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I have a 12" but I can't even remember the last time it came out of my toolbox. I guess I can live without the 60" ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> haha nah Earl it ll just sit on the slab, it s a little heavier than my lathe but not much. Dad thinks I ll have to partially disassemble it to get t he weight under 2000 for his loader. We ll see
> 
> That would take me up to 3 VFDs in the shop, I just got #2 fired up last night for a test run of the belt grinder. I have a little tweaking to do but it s alive! I ll get a video posted later today after I do some tweaking
> 
> - GrantA


It's probably right at 2k#. If you have a hoist available, you can unbolt the head at the pivot and lift it right off IIRC. If not, you can probably just pull the motor and be good. I'd bolt it to the floor if it were me. You never know who will show up with a trailer when you're on vacation with a dozen ribeyes and a slutty poodle to occupy Bo…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> now the fun starts file grab it file grab it rasp it grab it you know how this ends LOL :<)))))


Usually it's ended with a tote too small for my big paws, Tony.

This time I think I did pretty good.










Now to make a front knob/bun. Hmm. Cut the inch round tenon first, or start shaping the knob first. Which one is going to give me more trouble?


----------



## EarlS

> Which one is going to give me more trouble?


Whichever one you don't do first.


----------



## HokieKen

Just do it on the lathe Dave. Quick and easy


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the first front knob wasn't meant to be. There was a crack in the middle of the chunk of wood I was octagonalizing, and it's now three separate pieces. I'm taking my sweetie to an indoor rock-climbing thing this afternoon, so it'll probably be tomorrow before I start on it again.

I'm thinking it's going to be a square bun-type knob. Just because I want to have Kenny explain to me how to turn a square on a lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

How will you sit down with square buns Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

On a square stool, silly!


----------



## HokieKen

I would have thought the opposite kinda like with chisels where you strike a flat end with a round mallet and a round end with a square mallet


----------



## GrantA

Oh my…


----------



## CFrye

The Old Fart shared this link while working on the mitre jack saw video…
http://theparttimewoodworker.blogspot.com/2010/08/saw-that-never-was.html


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Candy. I still don't know what the thing is for though. Looks like a really big flush-cut saw to me…


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks Candy. I still don't know what the thing is for though. Looks like a really big flush-cut saw to me…
> 
> - HokieKen


I think you've got it, Kenny. When used with the mitre jack, it cuts a perfect 45 or 90 degree angle. I think…


----------



## GrantA

> Thanks Candy. I still don't know what the thing is for though. Looks like a really big flush-cut saw to me…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I think you've got it, Kenny. When used with the mitre jack,* it cuts a perfect 45 or 90 degree angle.* I think…
> 
> - CFrye


Know what else does? My incra

Wait for it

*miter * gauge on the table saw

Sorry not sorry ;-)

Dave P is the saw what you were working on with the tote & knob or is that some sort of plane?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's a miter jack saw. Figures it's french.

What I'm building is more akin to a tenoning saw, which is also mentioned in that article (when Ron Aylor built his, the light-bulb went on in my brain).

But yeah, it's basically a big flush-cut saw. In the case of the tenoning saw, it's not actually flush, but rather a small bit above flush. But that just means positioning the piece a little differently in the jack.

The miter jack, plus a saw and plane, lets me make accurate miters. I've been doing them with just a plane, but having the saw will speed things up. And yes, a table saw can do that, too. But the goal is to enjoy the woodworking, and I don't enjoy using a table saw. Plus, I'm occasionally an idiot, and it will take a much more determined effort to remove any fingers using hand tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, seeing the clamp detail on Ron's makes it a little clearer. So a "miter jack" is a shooting board for a saw and the tenoning saw is a flush-cut saw with a guide that controls the depth/location of tenon shoulders?


----------



## RichBolduc

ok…. my swap project is decided….. Now to decide on material….

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

wonder what happen to Ron :<((


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm wondering why Kenny's name isn't on the list yet…..

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Earl should just put Kenny on the list, it's a surprise swap worst case he can just send something he's already made!


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl should just put Kenny on the list, it s a surprise swap worst case he can just send something he s already made!
> 
> - GrantA


Or maybe just a few ribeyes and a slutty poodle…

In all honesty, I'm 90% sure I'm gonna sit this one out. I'm still working on Christmas presents and between grandkids and being sick, I got about 10% of what I thought I would accomplished during my week off. I just have too many big shop projects I'm trying to tackle and my son has some reno work he wants to do that I told him I'd help with. I'd love to play but I think it would add stress rather than relaxation to my "shop life" at this point.

Now, purging my shop is on my list so if anyone needs combination squares that aren't square or miscellaneous plane parts and assorted safety guards off of various machines, I can put a package of that stuff together ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Okay, seeing the clamp detail on Ron s makes it a little clearer. So a "miter jack" is a shooting board for a saw and the tenoning saw is a flush-cut saw with a guide that controls the depth/location of tenon shoulders?


Sorta. A miter jack is similar to a shooting board, but the angles are done in a different direction, and generally only 45 degrees. (I have two adjustable shooting boards, also).

The clamp lets you adjust the length of the tenon you're cutting. I figure the same tenoning saw will work on a miter jack, and it sure seems to.

Side note, the Great Neck 26 inch panel saw is the cheapest, simplest source of saw plate I've found.



> wonder what happen to Ron :<((


He's still happily blogging away on his own site and building stuff without electrons.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now, purging my shop is on my list so if anyone needs combination squares that aren't square or miscellaneous plane parts and assorted safety guards off of various machines, I can put a package of that stuff together ;-P


If anyone's looking for plane parts, there's a Canadian selling NIB Stanley #3s for $31. I should be receiving mine early next week.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rainy today. Going to do some shop work. Got up early and took care of stuff the wife wants done. Got three days then on the road again to Duke in North Carolina.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Rainy today. Going to do some shop work. Got up early and took care of stuff the wife wants done. Got three days then on the road again to Duke in North Carolina.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I hope she gets a great check up Jeff my prayers will be with you :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's hoping all is well with Mrs. Jeff!


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I'm going to have to stop playing with my printer and decide which item on my short list to make for the swap. Just for grins, I decided to see if one of my existing sketchup designs could be printed so reduced my octagonal bin design to 1/10 scale. Now I have a place store micro parts.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Nathan ) Those little buggers are fun as heck to play with.

Hope this is your last trip to Durham Jeff!


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, praying for good news!



> Earl should just put Kenny on the list, it s a surprise swap worst case he can just send something he s already made!
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Or maybe just a few ribeyes
> 
> - HokieKen


If ribeyes are a possibility, Mudflap4869 (my hubby) will sign up!

Nathan, that mini parts bin is awesome!!


----------



## GrantA

Nathan you're not supposed to reveal yet!

Gonna have to keep my turning stock out of Bo's reach! I can confirm he likes poplar *and* Bradford pear now lol, he got this piece from under the bandsaw. Never chews sticks (pine)... What can I say he's got decent taste. Kenny you might have to bring him grassfed dry aged ribeye, no previously frozen ribs here ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll just bring some Pear blanks ;-))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Y'all, I could use some advice.
I recently inquired on the HOYD thread about an obscure (to me) type of plane, to learn how it works/whether it's useful. DonW (time tested tools) responded by SHIPPING ME ONE FOR FREE the next day. 
I was humbled. He suggested that in return, I send him something useful, saying "I've ventured off into blacksmithing so old files, nice wood large enough for knife scales, hand plane totes etc."

The help I could use is: what's appropriate for knife scales? I have some of that 1/4" figured maple that was going around, is that too thin? I guess I can find some old files lying around but that seems trivial in exchange for








and I don't have a lot of antique tool parts just lying around.
To make matters worse, that was before Christmas and I've done nothing for him so far! I think I need to find something and get it in the mail this weekend! Suggestions?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Blocks for making knife scales are typically 1-5/8×1-5/8×6. That's enough to cut two sets of 1.5×3/8×6 knife scales from the block. Smaller can work, but then you're looking at smaller knives…

Beautiful stabilized scales run about $50 for such a block. Non-stabilized is more like $5-10 unless it's naturally hard or spectacular. Or so say my cow-orkers who are making and selling knives.


----------



## EarlS

John - if you have time, stop by the local antique stores and see what they might have for old tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Figured Maple definitely makes nice knife scales John. Old files may seem trivial but if you have some used up ones, send them to him as well. They're great for knife and tool making. Knife scales are typically a bookmatched pair of pieces approximately 1"x5"x1/4" so any exotic woods or figured woods you have that are big enough for that size will work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Hopefully if there is a phase two, it can be done local. May be our last Duke trip for a bit.

John, I normally use 1/4 in thick for the scales. If I book match, I start with 3/4 to give me some "play room". I let the handle dictate how long or wide to make them. I start oversized and when installed and pinned, use the band saw to trim back prior to shaping.


----------



## buckbuster31

email sent


----------



## HokieKen

A little Friday night fun…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> A little Friday night fun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks nice Ken. Is that walnut?


----------



## EarlS

Buckbuster and Turns4wood signed up!!!!

There's only a week to go before signup is closed. Sign up, you know you want to!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's Walnut Jeff


----------



## JohnMcClure

Speaking of walnut, is it suitable for knife scales? I think I have just the piece for DonW


----------



## DavePolaschek

Walnut will make nice knife scales, John, but it's a little soft for a working knife (i.e. one that's going to get abused) if not stabilized. Looks real pretty for something that won't be dragged through the mud every day, though.

Welcome Buckbuster and Turns4wood!


----------



## EarlS

I finally remembered to get a (not great) picture of what I've been working on that might qualify as a teaser as it is practice for something I want to do for the swap.










I'm going to try to make a lid for the M&T parts box with this on the top. Along with exotic scraps, I used the mesquite Dave Kelley sent me as the outside frame and some really cool buttery looking wood he sent as well. Dave - any recollection of what it was?


----------



## HokieKen

Walnut makes great scales John. Don would be tickled with that piece I'm quite sure.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P, if I cut some up for DonW would you like some blocks for your next batch? Or are you all stabilized out by now?


> Walnut will make nice knife scales, John, but it's a little soft for a working knife (i.e. one that's going to get abused) if not stabilized.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P, if I cut some up for DonW would you like some blocks for your next batch? Or are you all stabilized out by now?


Thanks, John. Walnut takes, according to Curtis, forever to stabilize. He says at least a week soaking, after at least overnight under vacuum. So at least until I fix the vacuum leak in my system (which causes the pump to get unhappy after about 3 hours running), I probably won't get to them. But sure, I'd be happy to get some. I've got some spalted elm and some apple. But no hurry. I have to wrap up my current projects, then go back to work on Monday, and then build something for this swap, so I've got plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Earl!! Citrus is your mystery wood.

Awesome Kenny. I need a router sled like that.


----------



## HokieKen

The sled works great and does what nothing else I own will do. Here are 3 end grain table tops just done on both sides:









It makes an atrocious mess though… gotta figure out some decent DC for that thing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are going to be some nice patio tables. Great job.


----------



## Oni

I'd love to join this swap. First official entry into any woodworking outside of my own circle. Thank goodness I'm making two of my current project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ken, did you do anything to the cookies to stabilize them? How dry were they before milling them flat? I've done a few and half of them end up splitting as they continue to dry.


----------



## EarlS

Oni - please e-mail you information to [email protected] so I can add you to the list if you would like to participate.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, did you do anything to the cookies to stabilize them? How dry were they before milling them flat? I ve done a few and half of them end up splitting as they continue to dry.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


They were pretty dry Yeti. They dried in log form for a couple of years with the ends sealed. Then I sliced them with a chainsaw a couple of months ago and brought them into the shop. So far there is no cracking in these. The last ones I did had significant checking but butterflies and epoxy fill took care of it and they're still holding up a year later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that spalted maple from Kenny took up cactus juice and dye pretty nicely. But I've got a small leak somewhere in my system so I'm going to need to fix that before I can hope to stabilize and dye white oak (the left piece).


----------



## HokieKen

Those are pretty Dave! Looks like you would be better off with just plain Maple though? Seems like the dye just covers up the spalting. Maybe that's just in the pics though. Purrdy colors either way!


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe one of you stabilizing guys should grab this big boy


----------



## DavePolaschek

With just plain maple I got almost no penetration. The red was only 1.5 inches deep with no vacuum, and it got pulled way into that spalted maple.

A piece of sugar maple that got the same treatment looked like that piece of oak. The surface was nice, but nothing made it to the middle.

The black was the second dye color, under vac for almost 3 hours and that wasn't long enough. Still figuring this stuff out.


----------



## GrantA

OK folks be honest - how often if ever do you use a miter saw? I grew up around framing & trim but now that I've gone down the furniture path I honestly can't remember the last time I've used mine.

I'm making room in the shop for my new mill (tee-hee!! I'm like a kid in a candy store with a black credit card!!)
I'm gonna stick it on top of a wall cabinet for now I guess but wanted to see what y'all think. I reach for handsaws to rough crosscut, and most everything else goes to the tablesaw. Outside of trimming out rooms in a house what do you use them for??

I'm especially interested in Dave P's response as I *need* to build or buy a proper miter box and bench hook(s)!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, I dont use my miter saw at all except for construction stuff. I don't think it's dialed in enough for fine joinery and the fences on either side aren't even aligned perfectly. It feels like bringing a machine gun to a squirrel hunt.

I must have missed it, you got a mill? What kind?


----------



## GrantA

Bahaha a machine gun for squirrels would be awesome! Maybe I should build one of those full auto carnival BB "rifles" for my shop squirrels!

I only posted a teaser but it's 95% a done deal just have to get my dad well -he's had flu and been fighting it all week :-( - so he can help me move it. More like so he can move it for me… He's the best rigger I know and he has a hydraulic lift trailer available from his work 

It's a Summit knee mill, one of the many Bridgeport clones from asia. No tooling but I'm working on that already, got a line on some kurt Vises. It's first job will be machining tool holders for a FIMS quick change post I picked up for my lathe, probably gonna get a long piece of 1018 rectangle bar and use the X power feed for the dovetail. Or use up some 6061 blocks I already have. I have 2 posts so hopefully will sell 1 with holders to pay for more mill tooling. It's a never ending cycle!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> OK folks be honest - how often if ever do you use a miter saw?


I don't use one, nor do I use my little chop saw hardly ever (I did for my five-board bench, because I was in a hurry). But I do use my miter jack every time I build a little box. I now do little boxes with miters and hand-cut dovetailed splines. It's a great addition to presents to others, and if all goes well I can knock one out in a day. I plan to keep doing those and am building a jig to help me make the splines in batches, planing them down to the correct angle in a long strip, and then I can cut them to length as needed.

So anyway, I use the miter jack or shooting board (got two of those) pretty often. But I have no use for a miter box. I have one, but it just holds a bunch of other little stuff I don't much use, either.


----------



## GrantA

Dave what about (and this may not be something you do often) larger boards, say 4-10" wide for glued panels, legs, aprons etc. Still no miter box? I have been just making a square pencil line and having at it with a general purpose handsaws. Or the dozuki if it's smaller


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I used my miter saw several times last night making the angled cuts for the inlay top. I tend to use it rather than tipping the TS blade or setting the miter gauge to 45 deg. The laser on the miter saw helps with getting good precision. If I need to cut a bunch of pieces at an angle I will relent and use the miter gauge and table saw.

Tipping the TS blade scares the crap out of me so I will do anything to avoid it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave what about (and this may not be something you do often) larger boards, say 4-10" wide for glued panels, legs, aprons etc. Still no miter box? I have been just making a square pencil line and having at it with a general purpose handsaws. Or the dozuki if it s smaller


If I'm cutting a right angle, I use a combination square and a marking knife to strike a line and cut it with one of my back saws. Then I toss it on a shooting board, pull out my shooting board plane (Lie-Nielsen's version of the Stanley 51) and make sure the end is dead square, because I sometimes wander my cuts a degree or two.

Or if mitering at 45 degrees, I use either the miter jack or the shooting board. And if mitering at some other angle, I use the shooting board.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I got a tiny bit of shop time today. Enough to cut some blanks for Don 









And rediscover some awesome walnut I have no idea what to do with









And work on a small parts box for my son's legos


----------



## bndawgs

Someone say spalted?


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn it Dave….now I'm the one who has to step up his stabilizing and dying game.

Rich



> Well, that spalted maple from Kenny took up cactus juice and dye pretty nicely. But I've got a small leak somewhere in my system so I'm going to need to fix that before I can hope to stabilize and dye white oak (the left piece).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## DavePolaschek

In between the other stuff, I got my miter jack saw ready for oil. Just hit it with a coat of BLO and it'll get some wax tomorrow.

That ipe I'm using as a sole came out kinda purty.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Steve.



> Damn it Dave….now I'm the one who has to step up his stabilizing and dying game.


Just keeping you challenged, Rich. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Someone say miter saw?* I use mine a lot! Sliding miter saw. I do take a lot of time to make sure the blade is 90 degrees and the back is aligned correctly to the blade, also 90 degrees. I must say it is a pain to keep it that way, it comes off and needs realigned a lot. I use my wixey and drafting triangles to align it. I *never* use my table saw miter gauge for accurate work (45's or 90's). Gave up on it a long time ago. But I am using a bottom of the line skil model. The miter gauge rail has so much slop in the groove it actually wiggles.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny this question came up today…

I have a flip top cart with my lunchbox planer on one side and my 10" CMS on the other. I went over to my son's today to help him install some molding around his front door. So, I unbolted the CMS and took it with me.

While I was there, I realized that the only time I've used that saw was helping him do renovations in his house/garage. So I decided then that it was going on a shelf and my belt/disc sander, which I am constantly pulling off the shelf, is going in its spot on the flip top cart.

So, yeah, I'd not be without a CMS for construction type jobs but between hand saws, table saw, band saw, and hand held power saws, it's just never my preferred saw in the shop. Keep it but don't give it a prominent place in the shop.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And work on a small parts box for my son s legos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


what is that white plastic organizer John ? :<))



> *Someone say miter saw?* I use mine a lot! Sliding miter saw. I do take a lot of time to make sure the blade is 90 degrees and the back is aligned correctly to the blade, also 90 degrees. I must say it is a pain to keep it that way, it comes off and needs realigned a lot. I use my wixey and drafting triangles to align it. I *never* use my table saw miter gauge for accurate work (45 s or 90 s). Gave up on it a long time ago. But I am using a bottom of the line skil model. The miter gauge rail has so much slop in the groove it actually wiggles.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I use my saw every time I go into my shop sounds like its just me mostly :<((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

First off, congrats Grant! That little mill will be awesome. I love mine which is similar. Definitely jealous of the power feed on that thing. That's handy. Hard to tell from the pics but it might be bigger than mine as well. Mine is like a baby Bridgeport clone. Either way, congrats!

I use my miter saw for construction type stuff mostly. If it was a slider I would use it more I think but still not sure. It sits on a shelf. I wonder Kenny, do you not flip the cart because you just don't feel like flipping the cart?? That's my main concern with my baby drum sander and the dewalt planer, I think I'll be too lazy to flip the heavy cart and the baby drum won't ever get used.


----------



## RichBolduc

I use my miter all the time. I don't really see it taking up space as my miter bench has all my rolling carts under it and I can still use the bench top. On the back of the bench top I have more storage planned also.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

There's a good possibility that's part of it Dave. But even considering that, no more than I use my planer, I could leave the CMS on top if it was something I wanted to use. It's just not the best tool for the job most of the time IMO. If I didn't have a good tablesaw and reliably accurate miter gauge, it would probably be a different story.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys my thoughts were validated - Dave P is on another level with hand saws and that's awesome, maybe one day I'll stick a foot in that rabbit hole! Besides that it seems if you have a tablesaw setup for reliable crosscuts the miter saw collects dust, I think it'll stash on top of a cabinet nicely, guess it's worth hanging onto.

Dave K it's a full size mill  I didn't measure the table yet, I suspect 9×42 but will confirm tomorrow (that's the plan anyhow!)

Do you have a DRO on yours? I've seen where some guys have put 2-axis DROs on their mill, which is cheaper and easier to install. Thoughts on that anyone?


----------



## EarlS

A lesson I learned recently is not to get in a hurry to get rid of tools/equipment you don't use. I was given a little miter box for cutting small pieces that I never used so I re-gifted it.

Cutting angles on the small pieces for the inlay top on the miter and table saw has been a bit of challenge. The miter box would have been the correct tool for the job. I'll have to keep an eye out next time I'm at the BBS and see if they sell them (yep I'm too lazy to make my own).

Grant - my thought is what's a DRO?


----------



## GrantA

Earl I can't get it to open right now but woodsmith has a dozuki miter box plan that's on my short list to build. For small moldings I think that's the way to go

DRO= digital readout


----------



## HokieKen

Grant - I think 2 axis DRO is all you need unless you have CNC. Even then its optional. I just set the Z axis micrometer on the handle to zero with the tool touching the top of the part. Even with a DRO on the Z axis, if you use a combination of the quill feed and the axis feed, the DRO is rendered useless. I'd recommend getting 2 axes first but get a setup that works with a tablet display and lets you add more encoders in the future if so desired. Real men just use the dials on the drive screws ;-) Or is that cheap men… can't ever remember.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, any chance you recall what kind of wood this is? Kinda looks like Purpleheart but I've never seen it go this dark.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P is on another level with hand saws and that's awesome, maybe one day I'll stick a foot in that rabbit hole!


Thanks, Grant. Just finished making the one I've been yammering on about lately. It got a coat of wax and was ready for its close-up, Mr DeMille. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/407811


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, that looks like some of what I was sold as granadillo but which I think is macacauba . Is it a little oily and fairly hard?


----------



## HokieKen

Macacauba is a possibility Dave. It is really hard and really dense. Not all that oily really. It reminds me a lot of the Greenheart I have but seems denser and endgrain isn't exactly the same.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Grant!! No room for a full size mill in my space so I'm content with the little guy I have. I did grab a glass scale DRO for mine. Not one that hooks to a tablet but it'll do for the stuff I plan to make. Better than just using the dials like cheap men do. Or real men….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Macacauba is a possibility Dave. It is really hard and really dense. Not all that oily really. It reminds me a lot of the Greenheart I have but seems denser and endgrain isn't exactly the same.


There are a handful of tropical hardwoods that are similar and all sold as "granadillo." I suspect you could call it that and be every bit as accurate as many retailers, for what that's worth.


----------



## HokieKen

A DRO really is a good idea on an older used mill even if you are a real cheap man. Keeps you from having to work out the backlash that can throw off your dial readings if you forget to account for it.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Kenny that's what I was thinking, I'd like to pickup 2 and put one on the lathe. Lots of happy campers with the ones around $200 off aliexpress etc straight from China. I'm normally 110% against Chinese parts or tools but in this case I think even one made elsewhere has red parts and is just assembled in the country of your choosing

Dave I doubt any of us *have room * for a big mill, but I'm dang sure gonna park it in the corner next to my SB13 and it's 5ft bed 

Gonna have to build a cannon now to justify them lol!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Grant, just go with the glass scale encoders. DROs accurate to +\-.0001" have dropped like 800% in the last decade I think. That may be an exaggeration, then again it may not be. I remember when we bought a DRO for our tool room mill around the turn of the century and it was like $3k.

HOLY $#|+ !! I just re-read that last sentence. I am friggin' old!

On a happy note, I'm pretty sure somebody picked up my house and moved it in the middle of the night. Everything looks the same but it's 61 degrees, wind is calm and it's not raining. It is still January, right?


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, regarding lathe DRO Grant, I considerex that but since the zero point for both axes change everytime you change a tool, I decided to go with dial indicators instead. I think with one on the cross slide and one on the bed way, it'll be just as useful as a DRO. Until now just the mic dials on the handwheels have always been fine. But this SB has tiny numbers and ny eyes aren't what they used to be :-(


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - it's not purple heart. It might be East Indian Rosewood. How heavy is it? I don't think it was Ziricote but it might be. If I recall, it was a short from the mallet handles. Let me think about it while I roll out the pizza dough for supper.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty heavy Earl. It's not Zircote but East Indian Rosewood rings true. Color and endgrain match wood database pretty well. I'm going with it ;-). Thanks!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Closing out another weekend here with barely any shop progress. I'm tired! 
Tony, the divider tray is actually egg carton type stuff only bigger. Found it in discarded packaging material. Immediately saw it as lego storage in my own self-interest, because right now that boy's bedroom floor is covered in legos!
Need to sand and seal the plywood, glue in the tray, and find a good decorative way to do the lid. It needs a pull, and probably a piece of lego mat glued on, and if there's room, an engraving of some lego characters. 
But, too tired for any of that tonight!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - it might be brown ebony if the grain is really tight and dense but it's a lighter brown. The other pieces of East Indian Rosewood I have aren't especially dense or heavy. I used both woods on the handles and had shorts left over.

My $$ is still on the E.I. Rosewood.

BTW - Bell Forest Products has a decent library of the wood they carry and pretty decent pictures of the species.


----------



## TomGrin

Count me in.


----------



## HokieKen

Any chance it's Brazilian Ebony Earl? There was a piece of Brown Ebony in that box and it wasn't a very good match but when looking on Bell Forest's site, the Brazilian Ebony looked like it might be.


----------



## EarlS

Brazilian Ebony sounds right now that you mention it. It is heavy with a dense grain where E.I. Rosewood isn't. I do recall ordering some and using it. Guess I need to keep better notes. You would have thought I would have put that information on the blog or in the project write-up. No excuse other than sheer laziness on my part, that and the onset of age related forgetfulness.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome. Thanks for verifying. That does seem to be the best match as far as looks and this stuff is way denser than any rosewood I've ever had. I was actually thinking yesterday how great it was that most of the small pieces of exotics you sent me did have a label on them  So I definitely ain't complaining about the one that didn't! I just like to know what stuff is in case I really like it and want to order more. I was kinda eyeballing that piece for handle for a 6" bit holder shank I have ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

So have any of you put off a project long enough, that was requested by your significant other that they have threatened to go and buy said item? My wife told me she was going ot buy end tables since it was apparent that I was never going to get then Greene & Green style ones built that I have been talking about for two years.

So my Sunday after church was consumed with sorting through the reclaimed oak pile from the barn, de-nailing and rough dimension-ed the lumber so it is ready to send through the planer this week.

I couldn't stand the thought of her brings some garbage, press wood end tables home that I would most likely have to build anyways.


----------



## GrantA

Welcome to the club Neil! Lol sofa table and desk turned into that threat, coffee table would but it needs to match the sofa table I built! Haha. Good luck


----------



## EarlS

Neil - if she is going to buy G&G end tables they wouldn't be cheap particle board.

I've had that conversation which is why we have quite a lot of Stickley furniture and Thomas Moser furniture in our house. She didn't go out and buy the inexpensive stuff. They are daily reminders of all of the shop toys (I mean tools) that I could have bought to make them instead.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl, she would have gone to Hobby Lobby or someplace like that and bought something built in China. I would be more accommodating if she was going ot buy nice, well built furniture but it never seems to happen.


----------



## CFrye

> On a happy note, I'm pretty sure somebody picked up my house and moved it in the middle of the night. Everything looks the same but it's 61 degrees *off its foundation*, wind is calm and it's not raining. It is still January, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


My brain was still in mitre jack land when I read this and interpreted as above. 
First thought: Why is he *HAPPY?!* 
Second thought: Well, this is Kenny. 
Third thought: Doh! He's referring to temperature!
Yes, I do live in tornado alley!
Grant, is the new-to-you mill home, yet? 


> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, the one on the right is spalted AND curly maple? It is gorgeous!! Headed to see your project post…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, the one on the right is spalted AND curly maple? It is gorgeous!! Headed to see your project post…


Yeah. I didn't expect to find that figure inside it, but there it is. Pretty spiffy!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, my house is higher than it is wide Candy so if it went 61 degrees off the foundation, I'm pretty sure it would have went 90 ;-)

Pooh - I feel your pain man. My wife is one of those who sees the "bargain" furniture that looks very similar to the good stuff and can't understand why I want to pay 5X as much. She is at least smart enough to listen to me most of the time. About furniture…


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave, the one on the right is spalted AND curly maple? It is gorgeous!! Headed to see your project post…
> 
> Yeah. I didn't expect to find that figure inside it, but there it is. Pretty spiffy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The logs I got of that Maple have turned out to be a ton of fun just slicing up and seeing what awaits. Unfortunately, there's a plethora of bug holes and punky areas. But the red staining in some spots and the occasional curl has more than made up for it


----------



## RichBolduc

Not swap related yet…. But maybe someone in here can help since you're all far more skilled than I. Any tips on my first waterfall desk/table? I've watched Matt Cremona's videos' a few times. No domino, so I'll probably have to do loose tenon's with a router (this will also be a first for me). Maybe some of the leftover will make it to the swap…



















It's called Golden Flamboyant on the slab… Also got about 60 BF of sapele for the cabinets.

Also, my swap materials should start coming in today 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'd be inclined to miter the corner where the "water falls" Rich. A butt joint, regardless of the joinery, isn't gonna have the continuity of flow of the grain like a mitered corner.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not sure on the waterfall but will follow along! Definitely a miter if it's what I'm thinking

Mill isn't home yet, my dad who never gets sick (also who has the hydraulic lift trailer and front end loader and mad skills rigging!) has been down and out since last Monday with flu :-( hopefully tomorrow he'll be feeling better and won't have had fever back so we can rescue it!


----------



## RichBolduc

Miter all the way. Need to keep the grain and edge looking as continuous as possible.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm wonder if I could scoop that mill out from under Grant since he's draggin' ass getting it moved?

;-P


----------



## EarlS

Rich - is that veneer? If so what about a large round over 2-3"? Otherwise, miter has my vote or some kind of exotic joint.


----------



## HokieKen

You could always use a sliding dumbass at that corner.


----------



## RichBolduc

No veneer. That's a solid 29" wide by about 90" long and 2 1/2" thick slab.

Rich



> Rich - is that veneer? If so what about a large round over 2-3"? Otherwise, miter has my vote or some kind of exotic joint.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That will be sweet Rich! Miter for sure. Matt does nice work but I would prefer not having end grain showing on a waterfall table so I would miter it. If you are looking for another option then you could dovetail them but I don't think it would look nearly as good. Better than butt jointed but still not as good as a miter.


----------



## GrantA

Check this out Rich, found it on a Google search


----------



## CFrye

Miter and dowels, Rich? I believe that is how Monte made this double waterfall bench


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what is a good price for 1 of them mills like INDUMA for $1200.00 :<)))) OR :<((((((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So have any of you put off a project long enough, that was requested by your significant other that they have threatened to go and buy said item? My wife told me she was going ot buy end tables since it was apparent that I was never going to get then Greene & Green style ones built that I have been talking about for two years.
> 
> So my Sunday after church was consumed with sorting through the reclaimed oak pile from the barn, de-nailing and rough dimension-ed the lumber so it is ready to send through the planer this week.
> 
> I couldn t stand the thought of her brings some garbage, press wood end tables home that I would most likely have to build anyways.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Wife has wanted a stand for her mixer for 2 years. I get that same threat. Only she will buy an antique for me to restore.


----------



## HokieKen

> what is a good price for 1 of them mills like INDUMA for $1200.00 :<)))) OR :<((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That's a good buy if it's a full size knee mill Tony. Induma made good machines and last I knew, they were still in business.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - Ohhhhh my gawd man that is a massive and gorgeous piece of wood. Couldn't tell how thick it was.

Added a couple more names to the list:

Oni
TomGrin

I also got what looks like a progress picture from Northy185. I'll wait until after the sign up deadline passes to give him the first "P" so the rest of slackers waiting until the last minute don't look too bad

Who else is signing up? Time's running out.

One of the things I needed for the swap showed up in the mail today. No it wasn't corn cobs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> One of the things I needed for the swap showed up in the mail today. No it wasn't corn cobs.


You already had plenty of those. If you want me to stabilize some of them for you, you'd better get them sent this way soon, though. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> what is a good price for 1 of them mills like INDUMA for $1200.00 :<)))) OR :<((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> That's a good buy if it's a full size knee mill Tony. Induma made good machines and last I knew, they were still in business.
> 
> - HokieKen


*HERE IT IS * :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, she's purrdy Tony ) Won't be there long at that price I bet.


----------



## GrantA

Tony I'm not familiar with the brand but it looks great! You should get it, we'll start a LJ mill club and then Kenny will have to get one so he can join


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just collecting addresses and waiting on vacations…


----------



## GrantA

Found you one Kenny! It's in the Atlanta area, some assembly required - just your style!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Tony I m not familiar with the brand but it looks great! You should get it, we ll start a LJ mill club and then Kenny will have to get one so he can join
> 
> - GrantA


I'm in! Fridge is in!...Tony will be soon. I'll where my T-shirt with Kenny's face on it to the club meetings, you know, so people will see who to keep out.


----------



## Lazyman

Fortunately, my wife knows better than to buy the cheap junk furniture. Instead she finds bargains on well made midcentury modern stuff that often needs refinishing (you can guess who ends up doing that). She keeps it until she finds her next bargain and then sells it for a profit. It's starting to evolve from a hobby to a business. Maybe I tell her to start looking for some G&G stuff to flip.

On a side note… We gave my NYC daughter some money for her birthday last summer that she used to order a junk chest of drawers from Wayfair that literally fell part by October. To help her replace it, my wife found a guy in NYC that buys and refurbishes midcentury stuff and my daughter bought a cool old chest from him for about what she spent on the Wayfair junk and the guy even delivered it and carried up to her 2nd floor apartment. The moral of the story is Don't let you family buy junk furniture when there are so many nice old pieces out there!


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - if your wife gets into finding and flipping G&G pieces let me know what she finds because I would probably be a frequent customer.

Of course, I don't think I've ever seen an authentic G&G piece up for sale online. I also watch Antiques Roadshow and I have never seen a G&G piece on there either.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony I m not familiar with the brand but it looks great! You should get it, we ll start a LJ mill club and then Kenny will have to get one so he can join
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> I'm in! Fridge is in!...Tony will be soon. I'll where my T-shirt with Kenny's face on it to the club meetings, you know, so people will see who to keep out.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


no milling machine for this guy no room in shop trying to make room for a small bench type bandsaw just for curves plus I HATE metal work :<((((


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, I suspect that furniture designed and commissioned by G&G would be pretty rare and expensive and since they were architects and not furniture makers, I assume that their designs are probably signed by individual craftsman and primarily put into houses that they designed. Their designs are basically Arts & Craft style with their distinctive inlay and most non-wood workers probably won't advertise it as G&G.

When searching online you have to get creative and figure out how the uninformed advertise. My wife has learned that the best deals of mid-century stuff for example is usually advertised simply as old furniture. She has found some fantastic stuff that way. She found a dining room hutch for $75 that she sold for over $700 (no refinishing needed this time) just by knowing how to list it on FB Marketplace. I've never seen any G&G for sale either but I told my wife to keep her eyes open for Arts and Craft style pieces with the distinctive inlay. We'll see if any turns up. Imitations may be a fairly recent phenomenon so there might not be much nice old stuff around but you often see A&C style so one thought would be to tell your wife to buy some nice old A&C and add your own G&G accents?


----------



## sras

I know of one authentic Greene & Greene piece that has been sold on public auction

It is a lamp that sold for over $470,000 - no that's not a typo

Several pieces are in private possession - most of the Blacker house furniture and fixtures were sold off


----------



## Lazyman

That's a unique looking lamp. Might be kind of fun to try to imitate the basic form. I figured the real stuff actually designed and built for G&G houses was going to be expensive but didn't think it would be that high.


----------



## EarlS

Original Stickley pieces aren't cheap, but G&G is on a whole different level.

I've managed to dissuade my wife from buying furniture pieces without having me look at the piece first. So far I've convinced her to let me build most of the things she wants. I tend to "give in" when we look at Stickley pieces at the furniture store. Especially the Harvey Ellis style inlaid pieces.

I want to build this one of these days:


----------



## sras

> That s a unique looking lamp. Might be kind of fun to try to imitate the basic form. I figured the real stuff actually designed and built for G&G houses was going to be expensive but didn't think it would be that high.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, I was surprised as well - all about supply and demand. I really enjoy working out G&G designs - now I need to build some…


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Earl. Really? That looks terribly tacky to me. Not being critical or humorous just shocked that that appeals to you. I can definitely see and appreciate the skill required to build that but compared to the furniture you typically produce that table just looks sub-par and out of character. Again, not trying to be an ass (for once) just genuinely curious what it is about that table that you dig?


----------



## RichBolduc

Should make a nice waterfall desk top…. Something called Golden Flamboyant also known as Copper Pod, Flame tree, Yellow Poinciana. I looked up some other images online and damn it's pretty… Doing sapele cabinets for under it. Picked up 55bf of it with the slab.

Rich



> Rich - Ohhhhh my gawd man that is a massive and gorgeous piece of wood. Couldn t tell how thick it was.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## RichBolduc

Speaking of Stickley… A longer version of this is on my want to do list

https://woodruff-furniture.com/gallery/3/9/s/Cherry-Built-Reproduction-Stickley-615-Table

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

> So have any of you put off a project long enough, that was requested by your significant other that they have threatened to go and buy said item? My wife told me she was going ot buy end tables since it was apparent that I was never going to get then Greene & Green style ones built that I have been talking about for two years.
> 
> So my Sunday after church was consumed with sorting through the reclaimed oak pile from the barn, de-nailing and rough dimension-ed the lumber so it is ready to send through the planer this week.
> 
> I couldn t stand the thought of her brings some garbage, press wood end tables home that I would most likely have to build anyways.
> 
> - PoohBaah


My wife suggested I finish the kitchen cabinets before doing other projects. She can't go out and buy new cabinets because I spent my extra money on tools.(lol)


----------



## RichBolduc

But don't you need the extra tools to finish the cabinets? Pretty sure you do.

Rich



> My wife suggested I finish the kitchen cabinets before doing other projects. She can t go out and buy new cabinets because I spent my extra money on tools.(lol)
> 
> - Woodmaster1


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - the table is the current production version of the Stickley Poppy table. For whatever reason, I saw it at the local fine furniture store and was enthralled with the curves and the lack of linearity in it. My approach would be to make each "petal" individually and then use splines to connect them.

Darrell Peart also made a G&G table that had some really interesting features.

Bob Lang makes a version of it as well.

This table would be a long ways outside of my comfort zone with all of the curves and such.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a plea for suggestions  I'm making 3 of these tables for my sister:









The tops are endgrain Walnut "cookies" that I sliced off a log and then surfaced both sides flat/parallel with my router plane rig. So next up will be to add the legs. I'll use White Oak again because (a) I have extra stock and (b) it does well on outdoor furniture and© it's awesome and looks awesome with Walnut 

I wasn't thrilled with the legs on the first pair I did. They look fine and they're rock solid but I designed "on the fly" and it came off a lot clunkier and more complex than it probably needed to be.









I'm going with 3 legs again because they will be sitting on a porch and one of the first rules of engineering is that any 3 points define a flat plane and adding a fourth guarantees it's gonna wobble. The legs will be splayed ideally 5-10 degrees to add stability but also ensure the footprint of the legs remains in the envelope defined by the top.

And speaking of the tops… you'll notice they aren't round or symmetric so bear that in mind.

Ideally, I'd like to just cut mortises in the tops and make tenons with angled shoulders on the legs and be done. But, I don't think that would be a good decision with endgrain that will live outdoors.

Right now, I'm kinda leaning towards something like this:









So instead of building the legs into a sub-frame like I did originally, I'd just use stretchers to join the legs via M&T then attach the tops with figure 8's on the stretchers. Or, move the stretchers a little lower and put the figure 8's on the legs themselves.

Still not crazy about this though because the splay of the legs and having 3 legs instead of 4 that will require the mortises to be cut on angled faces and the shoulders of the tenons.

I have a week to finish these so I'm just as concerned about speed as appearance. Any better ideas?


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - I like the one Darrel Peart did. For whatever reason though, the Bob Lang one just looks ugly to me. Again, I definitely see the craftsmanship and the difficulty. I just plain don't like it for some reason. I think the difference is the beefier legs and "airy" apron on Darrel's table give it a whole different feel.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm in LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

So that means good marks from the Doc Tony?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> So that means good marks from the Doc Tony?
> 
> - HokieKen


yes got the clearance for take off so now I'm excited :<)) 
now if I could just get rid of the pain


----------



## EarlS

Tony - you are added to the list.

unfortunately, Kenny is not going away…..:+P

Maybe he could send you some beer to alleviate the suffering he's causing you?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a week to finish these so I'm just as concerned about speed as appearance. Any better ideas?


Tapered tenons on the legs into a mortises in a flat plank, which mounts to the bottom of the cookie with figure eights or a couple deck screws? Similar to the Anarchist's Design Book Staked Sawbench, but with three legs and a cookie resting on top.

Quick, easy to build, and durable as hell if you get the attachment right. And you can easily make the legs asymmetrical to match the shape of the cookie if you so desire.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - what if you made the legs with a triangular apron at the top, legs go inside the apron so they are easy to attach to it. Then use figure 8's to hold the top on the apron? You could also make a triangular piece to fit inside the apron that would be attached to the cookie. By rabbeting the triangular piece and cutting a slot around the arpon you can handle wood movement. You might have to add a stretcher to the legs but it could be a dowel to make the joinery less complicated

I'm terrible at using the correct terms.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave P - Thanks! I'll have a look at your link but somehow I'm thinking that tapered tenons aren't my wuick and simple fix ;-)

Earl - I think what you're saying is essentially what I did the first time except for the legs are captured between the apron pieces instead of inside. Capturing them inside means compound angles on the apron corners… hmmm still fairly simple though. I'll work out the angles and ponder it some more.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually Kenny What about this. Costanoa Wood Side Table in White https://www.homedepot.com/p/305739106?

I was going to joke and tell you to just buy this and put the cookie on top but I think this would be a good build and easy.


----------



## HokieKen

Hell Yeah!! We have a winner!!! That's perfect )


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, If not with tenons, how did you or would you attach the legs to the underside? I am just concerned than any other method (glue or screws) on or into end grain won't hold up very well outdoors, since those methods don't hold very well in end grain even when not exposed to weather. Also, aesthetically, I think that round legs might look better with the irregular cookies. To me the square legs look like they were made for another top and added to the cookies later. (My 2 cents).

Another idea is to use round legs with a round mortise and cut threads to give them better holding power. Instead of an angled shoulder, you could cut an angled countersink on the underside to give you a nice flat to registers the shoulder on the legs against. Of course you'll need a big enough tap and die for that and cutting threads into the the angled mortise in the endgrain of the cookie could be challenging as well. You might consider using epoxy to secure the legs.


----------



## HokieKen

I was worried about the screws in endgrain too Nathan. But the first pair I made had the bases attached with figure 8s and they've been on my in-laws deck since last spring. So I'm gonna roll with it.

I wanted to do round legs on the first pair and would like to on these too. But my lathe bed is too short :-( And I can't bring myself to buy legs someone else turned. I will be buying a bed extension for my lathe when prices come back down to sensible…


----------



## Lazyman

Maybe some dowels through the aprons into the bottom will give a little more holding power?

If you have a large roundover bit, you could use your router table to make the legs round or at least mostly round. The secret is to start with a longer blank and start and stop about an inch from the ends leaving the ends square until all 4 corners are rounded. Of course your router table needs to be long enough to keep both ends on the table through the entire cut but that can be accomplished by clamping a a board or a piece of plywood to the top if necessary. Even though I have a lathe, I sometimes use this method to make large dowels because it is quick and easy and with proper setup yields consistent results. You can even make a (mostly) round taper by starting with a tapered blank.

Edit: Use a fence rather than the bearing on the roundover bit to get a perfectly round dowel.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wanted to do round legs on the first pair and would like to on these too. But my lathe bed is too short :-(


Square legs go octagonal very quickly with a hand-plane (I use my 5-1/2 jack plane because its mass helps things go quickly). Octagonal will look better than square. Or a spokeshave can make octagonal legs round in a big hurry (clamp the legs in a face vise if you don't have a shavehorse). I built a jig from two scraps of tubafor for holding square legs at a 45 degree angle on my benchtop for octagonalizing legs way back when I made my shop stool. It continues to serve me well. Might not be as quick as your lathe, but I wouldn't have to cut the legs in half to work on them. ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P - Thanks! I'll have a look at your link but somehow I'm thinking that tapered tenons aren't my wuick and simple fix ;-)


With a tapered tenon cutter and a tapered reamer it would be quick, especially on already octagonalized legs. If the stock was dimensioned and the legs were square and straight, I could have three or four such tables glued up in a day without slaying a single electron.

Alternately, didn't you buy one of those inch and a quarter threading kits? Just screw the legs right into the cookies!

You power tool guys, always trying to complicate things. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, if it's a light duty table not to double as a stool, stepladder or sawhorse, round legs into a drilled hole (1-1/4 is good) will hold up fine.
You can do the threading, or the taper, but having done the threading on these stools I believe it is overkill. There is no stress vector pulling the legs out.
If the top will be stressed, it is short grain cookie so that is cause for concern. A plank underneath would work but then as has been said you gotta worry about wood movement. And you would then need either stretchers or apron for stability since you couldn't stake the legs in as far in the plank.


----------



## Lazyman

It is settled then. Rounded legs, mortises with or without threading. Make it so Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You got it Nathan. Rectangular legs and figure 8s it is!


----------



## GrantA

nobody suggested the simplest solution


----------



## HokieKen

Those are a pain to chop mortises in Grant ;-)

I really want to just use drywall screws but I only have about 8 million left so I don't want to use them up frivolously.


----------



## GrantA

nah you just stack em up as high as you want it. put carpet tape between em and to secure the top for a modular knockdown base, fancy! or use some mortar for a permanent solution. Then you'll have so much extra time you'll jump on into this swap!


----------



## HokieKen

Found a faster way to load the wood when I drop a tree.


----------



## EarlS

You just need a bigger truck. Looks like it still is driveable. Maybe he can make a *********************************** flat bed truck outta it.










BTW - that is glorious looking mullet you have in this picture Kenny. Is that Fridge with you?

Just found this one:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Found a faster way to load the wood when I drop a tree.
> 
> - HokieKen


BAHAHAHAHAHA Only difference is you be able to drive your FORD away from that :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Nah that ain't Fridge, that dude ain't wearin' shorty shorts.


----------



## Lazyman

One of the funnest things I learned in college was how to fell a tree exactly where I wanted in my logging and sawmill class. When the tree starts to twist so that the heavy side of the tree falls in the right direction, it's really cool. Of course that was almost 40 years ago. I wonder if I could still do it. I certainly wouldn't try it next to a building or with my truck parked anywhere nearby.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - got any trees around your house that need felling? Sounds like Nathan is willing to help a brother out.

I need to get back to spending more than an hour at a time in the shop during the week if I'm ever to finish my current project and start the swap work. Heck, I still have one of the spare box parts from last year's box swap sitting on the bench collecting dust bunnies.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd choke a baby for an hour a day in the shop on a consistent basis Earl…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is that what you call it Kenny?? "Baby"


----------



## HokieKen

You're such a baby-head.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

More like en eleven year old but close.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Heck, I still have one of the spare box parts from last year's box swap sitting on the bench collecting dust bunnies.


Well, sounds to me like you've got something to ship this swap's project *in,* Earl. You're at least half done then, right?


----------



## GrantA

Suggestions for a wall mounted parallel clamp rack? Bonus points for quick & easy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Doesn't get any easier than this Grant.


----------



## HokieKen

Screw a tubafor to the wall Grant.


----------



## RichBolduc

Now to figure out how to smooth it with what I have….lol May be time to order some more tools… Also, I don't have anything that will cut a 45 miter at 2".... -_-



















Add mineral spirits










Should make a decent waterfall desk when all is said and done… When do we need progress pics for this swap again? lol

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Should be nice Rich.

A circular saw at 45 should be able to do it for you. Just setup a guide rail.


----------



## RichBolduc

Max cut at 45 on my saw is 1.75".... Slab is 2"...lol

Might be a valid reason for a new saw.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - that is going to be some kind of amazing table.

Dave - when I say spare parts what I really mean is a stack of wood.

Kenny - I got 3 hours of shop time tonight and I am on the cusp of stain application. I might even get this box done in time to post it this weekend.

Only a couple days left to sign up!!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

This was a cheap slab too. $315+$20 to plane both sides…. I had one guy quote me a 24×96x2 piece of elm at $1100. This slab is 24-27×84 x 2

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh, so it's a "some assembly required" bonus then, Earl.

Rich, I'd suggest a nice sharp crosscut saw and a couple Advil. Cut it straight across at 90, then come back and plane both sides of the miter to 45 with a jack plane. On a two inch wide edge, it'd take a while, but not all *that* long.


----------



## HokieKen

That's insane^ I'd opt for a butt joint with drywall screws before I even considered tackling that ;-) Of course I'm lazy…

I spent all last night repairing a leaking copper pipe. And I've spent all of tonight cleaning white bread out of the supply lines and mixing valves on every single sink in the house. I'm in a fightin' mood.


----------



## GrantA

Haha when I think about what Dave said….


----------



## GrantA

Rich you need this saw ;-) there's a new one available too but I'd probably go for the refurb


----------



## HokieKen

Powermatic 72 Rich.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Let's unpack this, Dave.



> Rich, I'd suggest a nice sharp crosscut saw and a couple Advil.


Not starting off too strong…



> Cut it straight across


Straight, you say? 2" thick for 24" by hand?


> at 90,


At NINETY? See previous. 


> Then come back


No, by this point I'd be too drunk to come back, let alone see straight, let alone cut straight. 


> And plane both sides of the miter to 45 with a jack plane.


That part sounds easy…. oh… see previous.



> On a two inch wide edge, it'd take a while,


Oh?


> But not all *that* long.
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## GrantA

What's this cool little clamp /vise that fits in dog holes of some sort that apparently need to be clearanced at the top? I'm digging it


----------



## RichBolduc

I have one of these in my cart. 2 1/4" cut at 45°. I'm waiting to see if any of the framers my old man works with has a saw I can borrow first though.

SKILSAW SPT78W-01 15-Amp 8-1/4-Inch Aluminum Worm Drive Circular Saw https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000223FF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_6WQnCbEWJEFKD

But I am considering the 10" too

Rich



> Rich you need this saw ;-) there s a new one available too but I d probably go for the refurb
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

As soon as you buy that you'll get another slab thicker than 2-1/4, go for the gold man! Didn't your wife tell you to buy tools instead of something else? Is this just your way of validating it? Lol get the saw


----------



## RichBolduc

Maybe the super sawsquatch then?

SKILSAW SPT70V-11 SUPER SAWSQUATCH 16-5/16" Worm Drive Circular Saw https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077SJGDWS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_F5QnCbVF0NK5Z

She said she'd rather I buy tools than a salt water aquarium….lol. Bought all the parts to a wolverine sharpening jig, raptor angle tools for the jig, grinder stand, belt sander and electric hand planer so far… Just listening to the wife.

Ohh yeah and used the home Depot gift cards I got for Christmas to buy the last 4 bessey parallel clamps at home Depot. 50" ones even which I'll use on this desk

Rich



> As soon as you buy that you ll get another slab thicker than 2-1/4, go for the gold man! Didn t your wife tell you to buy tools instead of something else? Is this just your way of validating it? Lol get the saw
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

First off get that full link outta here

Second gasp! Whatcha gonna go with an electric hand planer? Dave's about to have a fit


----------



## RichBolduc

On my phone posting….my bad… The wood working show is in Tampa in 2 1/2 weeks. Maybe I'll look at real planes there. The one I got was a cheap one for like $35 (wen). Just got it for the hell of it really and in case I need it.

Rich



> First off get that full link outta here
> 
> Second gasp! Whatcha gonna go with an electric hand planer? Dave s about to have a fit
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

John - BAHAHAHAH 

Grant - think that's the Veritas bench pup.


----------



## GrantA

Aha! There's a wonder dog and pup. Pretty slick!

I think I've finally committed to make one of my swap ideas, will see how it goes, might like another idea better. Here's a teaser


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Powermatic 72 Rich.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll sell you one Rich!!

And Dave….no, just no. Sometimes time is more valuable than making a stab at the galoot world. Most times, and this one especially.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have one of those wonder dogs grant. I don't have a tail vise so I use it all the time. It's a good little jig/dog.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, build a *w i d e* mitre jack and saw for Rich. Two cuts, some fine tuning with a plane and done!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad I provided some amusement for folks. But I've done big crosscuts and rips. A nice sharp saw, appropriately toothed, and they go pretty fast. For that initial cut, I'm thinking a 28 inch panel saw, filed maybe 6ppi crosscut. The crosscut partner to the Spear and Jackson 28 inch Rip Bob has for sale.



> You will be able to skip your workouts on the days you use this saw.


But after that initial cut, the show edge wants to have as little material as possible removed from it, or your grain won't line up across the mitered corner, and your waterfall won't look as awesome as it could. That's exactly the sort of job I'll do with a hand-plane, though 2" is a lot of material to plane away. I'd probably start with a drawknife or saw, or even a circular saw with a track to remove more material more quickly, but I'd worry about having blowout and screwing up my grain-matching, so I would take it slow.

Would I look forward to it? Not really. It would be a brutal chunk of work. And I'd be worrying about that corner the whole time. But I'd probably get 'er done.


----------



## GrantA

In all seriousness the handsaw is probably the best tool for the job. 
Dave I'm curious though, can you use a shooting board on an edge wider than the plane? Because if this slab is a full 2" the 45deg edge will be almost 2-7/8. How would you tackle that? 
Keep in mind Rich that a circular saw could blow out a chunk at the end. If you do that I'd make sure to work in an area where I have a good chance of recovering stray pieces to glue back on!


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah this will definitely be a tricky cut and flattening. I'll tape it in hopes that that helps and then use a fine tooth blade and go slow. Any blowouts I can either add in dovetail splines or round over the edge to try to hide. I do kind of like the look of the dovetail splines that Jackman used on his 



 . Does anyone know what that corner jig he used is?

Rich



> In all seriousness the handsaw is probably the best tool for the job.
> Dave I m curious though, can you use a shooting board on an edge wider than the plane? Because if this slab is a full 2" the 45deg edge will be almost 2-7/8. How would you tackle that?
> Keep in mind Rich that a circular saw could blow out a chunk at the end. If you do that I d make sure to work in an area where I have a good chance of recovering stray pieces to glue back on!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I'm curious though, can you use a shooting board on an edge wider than the plane? Because if this slab is a full 2" the 45deg edge will be almost 2-7/8. How would you tackle that?


A 5-1/2 jack plane is 2-3/8 wide. I'd feel pretty confident free-handing that on a 45 degree angle by just putting in a knife line and planing down to it (and the show edge, where I would just plane to the edge I'd sawed). Since I'd have overlapping passes of the plane, it would just be like flattening a board wider than the plane, which I do all the time. Just use a straightedge to check my work periodically.


----------



## EarlS

Rich -

Been there with the salt water aquarium. Looks cool, costs a fortune to start and you spend loads of time on upkeep, then the coral or fish die and you get more and the vicious cycle never ends. Best thing I did was donate the whole mess back to the local fish shop when we moved. They are a like boats and RV's the best day you have is the day you buy it and the day you sell it.

I'm voting for a track saw and clamping some extra on both ends so you don't get blow out.

I saw a neat trick on the Woodsmith show the other day. Place a 1" or 1-1/2" thick piece of rigid insulation foam board on the bench top, lay the large piece of wood to be cut on top of it (they were cutting 4×8 plywood) then mount the track saw on the board and set the depth like you normally would. The blade of the track saw cuts into the foam a bit but the entire board is supported so you don't have to worry about catching the cutoff piece. That's a whole lot more stable and safe than the old style sawhorse method or trying to shove a large board through a table saw.

The new Woodsmith show format included a lot more tricks and tips from viewers than it did previously.

Last night was the moment of truth for the inlay top (14.5×10.5) for the M&T box. Everything was glued up and I needed to get a consistent thickness so I decided to try to run it through the planner. After setting the switch to "finishing" (twice as many cut/inch) and only taking off 1/4 (1/64") turn/pass on the Dewalt 735 I was able to get the piece flat and consistent thickness. I was very concerned how the planer would handle cross grain, diagonal grain, and the different wood densities. It worked!! No blow outs, no snipe, no gouges and a nice flat 19/32". I did notice the walnut on the ends was shredding a bit since the grain was parallel to the cutter head. Gotta love it when a piece of equipment works perfectly!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

I had a 55 gallon fresh water aquarium in MA… I kind of miss it. But yeah, I was more than happy the day I got rid of my boat (Bust Out Another Thousand).

Problem with a track saw is I can't find any that will do 2"+ at 45, so I'll probably have to do a guide rail to follow with an 8-1/4" or 10-1/4" circular saw. As for using the foam trick, I've been doing that for a while now when cutting down sheet goods. Not sure where I saw it but it works great. There's no way I would manhandle this thing through my table saw. It's probably close to 200 lbs and 7' long.

Rich



> Rich -
> 
> Been there with the salt water aquarium. Looks cool, costs a fortune to start and you spend loads of time on upkeep, then the coral or fish die and you get more and the vicious cycle never ends. Best thing I did was donate the whole mess back to the local fish shop when we moved. They are a like boats and RV s the best day you have is the day you buy it and the day you sell it.
> 
> I m voting for a track saw and clamping some extra on both ends so you don t get blow out.
> 
> I saw a neat trick on the Woodsmith show the other day. Place a 1" or 1-1/2" thick piece of rigid insulation foam board on the bench top, lay the large piece of wood to be cut on top of it (they were cutting 4×8 plywood) then mount the track saw on the board and set the depth like you normally would. The blade of the track saw cuts into the foam a bit but the entire board is supported so you don t have to worry about catching the cutoff piece. That s a whole lot more stable and safe than the old style sawhorse method or trying to shove a large board through a table saw.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## GrantA

You could use a track saw for a 90deg crosscut then worry about the miter. Like the handsaw method but you get to burn electrons!
You could even cut the bevel as deep as the track saw will go then finish with a handsaw and plane


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m voting for a track saw and clamping some extra on both ends so you don t get blow out.
> 
> I saw a neat trick on the Woodsmith show the other day. Place a 1" or 1-1/2" thick piece of rigid insulation foam board on the bench top, lay the large piece of wood to be cut on top of it (they were cutting 4×8 plywood) then mount the track saw on the board and set the depth like you normally would. The blade of the track saw cuts into the foam a bit but the entire board is supported so you don t have to worry about catching the cutoff piece. That s a whole lot more stable and safe than the old style sawhorse method or trying to shove a large board through a table saw.
> 
> The new Woodsmith show format included a lot more tricks and tips from viewers than it did previously.
> 
> Last night was the moment of truth for the inlay top (14.5×10.5) for the M&T box. Everything was glued up and I needed to get a consistent thickness so I decided to try to run it through the planner. After setting the switch to "finishing" (twice as many cut/inch) and only taking off 1/4 (1/64") turn/pass on the Dewalt 735 I was able to get the piece flat and consistent thickness. I was very concerned how the planer would handle cross grain, diagonal grain, and the different wood densities. It worked!! No blow outs, no snipe, no gouges and a nice flat 19/32". I did notice the walnut on the ends was shredding a bit since the grain was parallel to the cutter head. Gotta love it when a piece of equipment works perfectly!!!
> 
> - EarlS


I would use the track saw to go down as far as possible and then use a hand saw for the last little bit. My tracksaw can only go down 2 1/8" at 45 degrees so there would be a decent amount to finish it off. Personally. I would have probably had them drop the thickness of that slab to 2" thick myself.

Earl, I use that foam board method for breaking down sheet goods. My foam board looks a mess but works great! I've been doing cabinets lately so I've been breaking down a lot of sheets.

Also Earl, good deal on the DeWalt. I just sold my Powermatic 20" planer and love the new little 735 with Byrd head.


----------



## HokieKen

Rich - Is there a molding or cabinet shop near you? A big radial arm saw could knock that cut out I bet. I don't know how much travel they have but I bet a pro shop would have something that could do it. A shop near me charges $75/hour to do stuff with 1 hour minimum. So, it may cost you $75 to get it cut but it would probably be worth that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Rich - Is there a molding or cabinet shop near you? A big radial arm saw could knock that cut out I bet. I don t know how much travel they have but I bet a pro shop would have something that could do it. A shop near me charges $75/hour to do stuff with 1 hour minimum. So, it may cost you $75 to get it cut but it would probably be worth that.
> 
> - HokieKen


Excellent idea! Maybe even the place you bought the slab from? Definitely a great alternative.


----------



## RichBolduc

Hmmm didn't think of that…. I could look around.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Suggestions for a wall mounted parallel clamp rack? Bonus points for quick & easy
> 
> - GrantA


I posted that question last year when I bought (gloated about) a bunch of clamps last year cheap at a moving sale. Lots of design ideas in this thread, including what I eventually designed for mine in post #20. I was able to get 18 parallel clamps plus at least another 18 F-clamps on a 24" rack. I calculated that it weighs well over 100 lbs fully loaded. Wall space is at a premium in my shop so I actually mounted it on the end of a metal shelf.


----------



## EarlS

Thoughts about using a jigsaw running along a track to cut the miter? or maybe a Portaband?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A jigsaw would work. A portaband only has so much throat depth so it would be like a 5" high desk.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What about karate? You could karate chop that thing Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

That would be way to easy… I don't want to embarrass anyone here. I need to keep up the "Novice who has no clue what the hell he's doing and probably shouldn't be touching power tools" appearance going.

Rich



> What about karate? You could karate chop that thing Rich?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You would definitely embarrass me. I have to call Chuck Norris to do that kind of thing for me.


----------



## GrantA

I've never met a jigsaw I'd call a precision tool. I guess the top would be OK but I bet the bottom would look like you were chasing a snake!

Rich if you want to try by hand I'll sharpen and set a 26" 8tpi handsaw and send it to you, but you have to video the process for us


----------



## HokieKen

> You would definitely embarrass me. I have to call Chuck Norris to do that kind of thing for me.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Just call Duck. He'll just throw a couple pencil marks on it and look at it mean. It'll break on the pencil lines.

Speaking of… where's Duck been? I don't think he's been in since Christmas. Hope all's well with the MIL duck!


----------



## EarlS

Portaband - Duhhhhhh?? Guess I was too focused on cutting the miter and didn't think about the throat on a Portaband.

I'm trying to keep up with Rich on the "Novice that doesn't know anything" - yep that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. I think I'm in the lead.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thoughts about using a jigsaw running along a track to cut the miter? or maybe a Portaband?
> 
> - EarlS


Some of the worst cuts I ever made were with a jig saw. Even using a guide!


----------



## bndawgs

you could always try pouring a line of gasoline across the slab and light it. it should burn on the line.


----------



## bndawgs

you could always pour a line of gasoline across the slab and light it. it should burn on the line.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve's right. That's obviously the best way to do it Rich. Make sure you video it for us.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Steve s right. That s obviously the best way to do it Rich. Make sure you video it for us.
> 
> - HokieKen


I must have missed something :<(((


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a little weird thinking that I might have actually been the voice of reason here…

At least if you're grading on a curve.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just call Duck. He ll just throw a couple pencil marks on it and look at it mean. It ll break on the pencil lines.
> 
> Speaking of… where s Duck been? I don t think he s been in since Christmas. Hope all s well with the MIL duck!
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm here, in fact I just got caught up with this nonsense lol.
Thanks for asking Kenny. MIL is good, but we had to help her get situated with her new assisted living place and educate them on what her schedule is and what they need to do. She is improving gradually.

Then I started building big shelves to store the boxes of stuff we have had on pallets for the last 5 years in order to clear up some floor space in the big shop.

Then…this showed up.




























A 68lb post vise with 6 1/4" jaws in nasty shape. It took me days to get it cleaned up and now I'll be putting it back together and build a bench with a 1/4" steel top to mount it to. I'll be using some of the cleared shop space to set up my forging stuff.

Today I ordered a pair of v-bolt tongs and Kevlar gloves to get started. After that, I'll start making some more tongs and anvil tools. My bench is covered with vise and tong stuff right now, so I have little space left to make any woodworking stuff.

Carry on dudes, and keep me entertained ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Good news on the MIL Duck!


> I have little space left to make any woodworking stuff.
> 
> - duckmilk


Don't worry you're just in time to join this swap and we're cool with something you forged ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

A couple weeks ago I shared my frustration about a rockler plane iron that seemed too soft to hold an edge.
Last few days I tried to harden and temper it, then I sharpened the poop out of this poopy rockler blade, then it met oak end grain and folded up like this:



























I probably screwed up the hardening, but I 
shouldn't have to do that since I bought it…

What about a quality shoulder plane iron? Or a foolproof hardening technique?


----------



## GrantA

That sucks John. Without knowing the steel type there is no foolproof hardening. I'm sure Lee Valley has em in A2 or PMV-11, both superior steels

Edit after Dave has given hope. Doesn't look like stainless? Are you heading with a torch or just doing the oven tempering you mentioned before? You're gonna have to get it *hot* and quench it. At this point you've got nothing to lose. Try heading out with a torch and quench in oil


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How hot are you getting that John? What kind of steel is it? If it's stainless then you're likely out of luck. If not then we can likely help.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The PMV-11 steel is my favorite. Love that stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all see how the top of Duck's head is cutoff in the first pic of his post? That's because he's so good-looking that it's illegal to have his whole face in one picture.


----------



## GrantA

OK Kenny I had to look back at that picture - does Duck have a calendar with pictures of *himself * hanging in his shop??


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What about a quality shoulder plane iron? Or a foolproof hardening technique?


http://www.hocktools.com/products/kits.html and search for SH075. Never had a problem with Ron's stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

John - can't harden stainless really. Not in a home shop. But if it's carbon steel, heat until it's dull orange. Test by holding against a magnet periodically while heating. Then when it's no longer magnetic, dunk it into some vegetable/peanut/motor/quenching oil. Let it cool then run the edge of a file across it. If the file "skates" off the steel without marking it, your good. If the file bites in, you're probably SOL. If it's somewhere im between, give the whole process another go. If/when you're sure you got it hard, you can worry anout tempering it.


----------



## HokieKen

> OK Kenny I had to look back at that picture - does Duck have a calendar with pictures of *himself * hanging in his shop??
> 
> - GrantA


Of course he does. If you were Duck, you would too.


----------



## HokieKen

Also John, if you're feeling exploratory, that would be a fairly simple iton to make yourself from some O1 flat stock. If you aren't interested in that, I'd just buy one… Like Dave said, Hock makes nice blades in my experience.


----------



## duckmilk

Without knowing what the blade is made of, it is hard to determine what happened with it. To harden and temper, it needs to be made of a fairly high carbon steel, at least for the cutting edge. Black Bear has a lot of information out:








> OK Kenny I had to look back at that picture - does Duck have a calendar with pictures of *himself * hanging in his shop??
> 
> - GrantA


No, that is a calendar of one of my idols (the other is Sam Elliot of course)
The top of my head is cut off because I was wearing a ball cap, not my favorite kind )


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome guys, thanks. I'll order something and try hardening what I have while I await shipping!


----------



## HokieKen

Sam Elliot is pretty badass Duck. I'm gonna guess… it's either John Wayne or Richard Simmons?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Rockler says its carbon steel, though I would not bet a beer on that being accurate. 
Torched until red hot and non magnetic, quenched in canola oil. 
Tried the file as Kenny suggested, this happened:









Which if it's not clear, is where a single stroke of the file removed plenty of steel. So I guess I'm SOL on this one, per Kenny's diagnostic procedure! Will look at Hock online now.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> ...SH075. Never had a problem with Ron's stuff.
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I don't suppose you already have that, do you? Did you do the kit or build from scratch?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

John of rockler says it's carbon, it probably is not stainless.

You aren't heating it high enough OR you're taking too long to get it into oil OR you aren't keeping it in the oil long enough OR all three.

I think that one can be salvaged. Just my opinion. If you need me to do it then send it over and I'll put it in the forge.


----------



## GrantA

^^^that right there's just awesome. What a great group of friends here!


----------



## Lazyman

John. I have only done it a few times myself so I am certainly no expert but it is possible that you did not keep the metal above the critical temperature long enough or never reached it at all. If the iron is fairly thick, you'll need to keep it there longer than a thin blade. I usually get to what I think is the the right temperature and then keep it there for about 5 minutes before quenching.

Also, I found Walter Sorrell's spark testing video pretty handy for identifying steel not worth messing with because it doesn't have enough carbon. It's sort of an inexact science but it may tell you if they gave you a piece of defective steel.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave K, Thanks! I'd be happy to send it and take advantage of your expertise. Could you PM your address?


> John of rockler says it's carbon, it probably is not stainless.
> 
> You aren't heating it high enough OR you're taking too long to get it into oil OR you aren't keeping it in the oil long enough OR all three.
> 
> I think that one can be salvaged. Just my opinion. If you need me to do it then send it over and I'll put it in the forge.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Grant, I couldn't agree more. 
Nathan, very possible I couldn't maintain the temperature long enough. After reading the DIY heat treat article on the Hock website, I understand my torching method is probably NOT ideal because it causes the steel to leach carbon at the edge which is where I need it most!


----------



## HokieKen

Personally, once I hit non-magnetic, I go back in the forge (or torch in this case) for 10-15 seconds then straight into the oil.

Dave has a good point about not getting in the oil fast enough. Steel cools really fast in cool air when it's that hot. If it drops below critical temp before quenched, it won't harden.

Another possibility is that oil isn't a proper quenching medium. You could try water. But if it's a more modern steel then it could require a very specific controlled heat treat cycle that isn't possible to do with anything but a high end oven.

I vote send it to Dave and let him sort it out. I'm curious is Rockler is passing off crap steel. I'm also glad Dave offered before I did ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It'll take longer for the forge to come to heat than it will to sort this out. If it's regular carbon steel I shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I bought some W1 (if I remember correctly) steel that went non-magnetic before it was even slightly red. Only when I got it to a uniform cherry red was I able to get it to harden. But then again, I've only done this a few times and was just using a MAPP torch so might be doing something wrong.


----------



## GrantA

I'm cruising eBay and see this in an item description lol! Now I've gotta go look through his feedback


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan. W1 is good easy to use steel. A lot like 1095. That's why on forged in fire the dudes are always pretty happy when they get it.

Should be more of an orange when you quench it. A cherry color won't cut it, well it won't convert to martensite at a minimum. I think it needs to hit 1200ish degrees before it's ready to convert in the quench.

Sorry, not trying to be a know it all. I've just researched a lot of this stuff forge welding and gardening two types at once I needed to learn some stuff.


----------



## EarlS

Just a bit of woodworking related text inserted here:

2 more days until sign up is closed.

Duck - Those are the oddest cowboy boots I've ever seen. Are they Sketcher boots or something? ;+)


----------



## Lazyman

Hah, I probably just remembered the color wrong. I always have to reread the process since I don't do it that often. I mostly remember that I had to get it a lot hotter than I thought I would and it took a while even on a relatively small blade. I like the W2 because I hate the smoke and flames you can get from quenching in oil.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I quench in peanut oil Nathan. I'm always hungry for some fries after a quench for some reason.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I don't suppose you already have that, do you? Did you do the kit or build from scratch?


I've got a couple kits on order, John. My plan was to build one with the wood he sells and then another with my own wood. But the wooden bits are backordered (the woodworker who makes the parts for them is out for a while), so I haven't built one yet, and I just let that slide down the priority list for now. I won't be building a Hock shoulder plane for the swap, if that's what you're worried about. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I was invited to play in a community art project, sounds like it'll be fun. Its a spin on the telephone game where the first person tells the second something and it gets passed down a line then you compare start and finish products. 
There are 3 groups, 12 slots each (one for each month of 2019). All 36 works and the original inspirations will be revealed/displayed early 2020.

We have a strong art following here, mostly painters I'd say and judging by the sign up sheet that's accurate. 
You have to list the medium you work in so my group looks like this -
Fiber art 
Painting /fiber art
Industrial wood/metal 
Painting 
Ink & paint 
Jewelry / small metal
Wood / metal *me *
Mosaic tile vases
Soundscape 
Photography or knitting 
Still waiting on the last two

I know the first 3 and they all do great work. The guy that listed industrial wood/metal leans toward the industrial & rustic side of things, he likes using iron pipe & galvanized steel with wood. 
I chose July to follow the jewelry & small metal artist, thinking I might do a box or lamp. The bad part is I'll have a month or less only from the time I see the piece I'm supposed to be inspired by til I have to be done.

Anyway it sounds fun to me! I thought some of you might enjoy hearing about it and might like to try it in your own community! I won't see any progress but when I get my piece (beginning of July I suppose) I'll post it up here to share!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m cruising eBay and see this in an item description lol! Now I ve gotta go look through his feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Those Canadians are known for being abusive.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m cruising eBay and see this in an item description lol! Now I ve gotta go look through his feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Those Canadians are known for being abusive.
> 
> - HokieKen


Damn - I step away for a couple of weeks for surgery and you guys go crazy with the posts!

Gotta say - having worked a long time for and with Canadians and in Canada if their bitchin' then the fault is not on their side.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I was invited to play in a community art project, sounds like it ll be fun. Its a spin on the telephone game where the first person tells the second something and it gets passed down a line then you compare start and finish products.
> 
> I chose July to follow the jewelry & small metal artist, thinking I might do a box or lamp. The bad part is I'll have a month or less only from the time I see the piece I'm supposed to be inspired by til I have to be done.
> 
> Anyway it sounds fun to me! I thought some of you might enjoy hearing about it and might like to try it in your own community! I won t see any progress but when I get my piece (beginning of July I suppose) I ll post it up here to share!
> 
> - GrantA


Grant - what if its not an piece that "inspires" you? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Photography *OR knitting*? That's an odd combination but I guess it is better than photography *AND *knitting.

It does sound like an interesting exercise. Should be fun to see the progression when it is revealed.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so I get busy and forget to check the forum and dear lord you guys are some chatty Kathy's…… over 500 posts to catch up on. fyi i just skipped to the end, looked like most of it was Kenny showing off his big bar…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Damn - I step away for a couple of weeks for surgery and you guys go crazy with the posts!
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Bill hope your healing well :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> A couple weeks ago I shared my frustration about a rockler plane iron that seemed too soft to hold an edge.
> Last few days I tried to harden and temper it, then I sharpened the poop out of this poopy rockler blade, then it met oak end grain and folded up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably screwed up the hardening, but I
> shouldn t have to do that since I bought it…
> 
> What about a quality shoulder plane iron? Or a foolproof hardening technique?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, Take it back I just returned a 10" lathe tool rest because it bent!!! Got it back to the store and the Mgr and I were puzzled how it bent so easily but also how the tightening bolt was leaving so many indentions in the post. Mic'd the 5/8 post and it actually came up .601 (wtf) turns up all of the ones on shelf were small. He said their orders were probably placed pre trade war with China and QA dropped the ball. So long story short, you probably got bad steel too.


----------



## poospleasures

Sorry to be late. I would like to join this swap. Will email now.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill hope your healing well :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thx Knee replacement. It's pretty much kept me out of the shop since just before Christmas - no dancing any time soon and backpacking is out for this summer - not going to make the John Muir Trail :-(

Another week or so and I should be able to hobble into the shop without the pain killers though. This laying around is annoying. I have a couple of saw plates I want to rehandle and sharpen, a couple of boxes to make, and a couple of screw drivers to turn.


----------



## EarlS

PoosPleasures (Vernon) has joined the swap.

Candy, Dave K, Kenny, Duck, others?? Time is running out to get signed up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Gary, I'd take it back but I ordered online and don't make it to the store very much. Plus now that I've torched and heated and discolored it I don't think they'd be happy. 
Dave K, I sent you the blades (2 actually) in the post office's fancy christmas packaging. If I get 2, 1, or 0 back, it won't matter too much!
Dave P, thanks for the tip - those kits look nice, might grow my collection that way someday!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

John, I'll harden them, well, I'll go through the process and send them back. No biggie at all. So you'll get them back.

Earl, unless I send something I've already made, I won't have time for this one. The wife has me pretty busy right now.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - It's your call. Kenny mentioned that he was going to send a sculpture made from empty cans from the beer swap, corn cobs, and glitter, entitled "Some Assembly Required".


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sorry to be late. I would like to join this swap. Will email now.
> 
> - poospleasures


Welcome Vernon! Good to see you back!



> Dave - It s your call. Kenny mentioned that he was going to send a sculpture made from empty cans from the beer swap, corn cobs, and glitter, entitled "Some Assembly Required".
> 
> - EarlS


Funny, I was working on a "***********************************" wind chime made from aluminum Budweiser bottles….... Never finished it though…....I wonder why. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

For anyone interested in making their own blades, plane irons, small knives, etc. this little forge is well worth the cash for heat treating. It isn't made for larger things and wouldn't be ideal for forging but it beats the pants off of using just a torch for hardening stuff.


----------



## GrantA

She's home! Soo filthy….


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Grant! and glad your dad is feeling better!

Kenny, I was under the impression that propane didn't heat metal hot enough for heat treating?

Fellers, I am going to stop procrastinating and decide. Gonna skip this swap :-( Maybe life will slow down, or I will speed up? I'll follow along. Maybe next time?


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Grant! and glad your dad is feeling better!

Kenny, I was under the impression that propane didn't heat metal hot enough for heat treating?

Fellers, I am going to stop procrastinating and decide. Gonna skip this swap :-( Maybe life will slow down, or I will speed up? I'll follow along. Maybe next time?


----------



## HokieKen

It will in a forge Candy. Just needs to be circulated properly. It will do small things with just a torch but if it's something very long or thick, itt just can't get the full thing up to temperature. I'm referring to common steels here. Different alloys can have higher critical temps that propane can't achieve.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ GRANT :<)))) 
Welcome 2 SWAP Vernon :<))
i hope if Vernon gets my name i get one of them Ford wood knives they are mucho awesome


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny is right Candy. My forge runs off propane and will get hot enough you could actually burn some of the carbon out of the steel. I just heated part of the mounting assembly for my vise to make it fit better and used a small propane torch. It got hot enough to hammer it into position, but the steel was about 5/16 thick and did not get red.



> Sam Elliot is pretty badass Duck. I'm gonna guess… it's either John Wayne or Richard Simmons?
> 
> - HokieKen


 Totally wrong. It's a Reagan calendar. I keep my Richard Simmons pictures hidden from my wife.
Also, we just got netflicks and have been watching old episodes of The Ranch with Sam Elliot and Ashton Kucher, pretty hilarious.



> Duck - Those are the oddest cowboy boots I ve ever seen. Are they Sketcher boots or something? ;+)
> 
> - EarlS


Nope, they're Twisted X slip-on work shoes for cowboys and make some of the best boots as well. Really darn comfortable.
I'm not gonna join this swap this time. I have a couple of decent ideas, but we are still trying to get our trust together and I am working with lawyers in 2 states getting my part together. I'll be following along while trying to get my forge stuff set up.
Vernon just joined to cover for me ;-)) Thanks Vernon!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Grant!!! Sweet!

Earl, I will sit this out. I can't send something I didn't make specifically for this swap and challenge myself.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Looks like lots of folks have forges. That's so cool! I've wanted to build one for years, a long w a charcoal kiln. But its gonna be at least 3 years before I have the time and space for all that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, there's a lot of metal guys on here. Mine has a burner so it's a little better than the one Kenny posted but there's nothing wrong with that one. I would say mine is just one step up from that. A single burner. It does the job. I've made a handful of Damascus and other small projects with the thing and have been pleased with it so far. I really enjoy blacksmithing for the stress relief mainly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Funny, I was working on a "***********************************" wind chime made from aluminum Budweiser bottles….... Never finished it though…....I wonder why. ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Well, dang! Now I'm going to need to come up with a different idea for what to build in the swap!


----------



## SawdustPirate

My New Year's resolution was supposed to be to finish my in-progress projects before beginning any new ones. Looks like I made it a whole 11 days!

I've been more of a lurker rather than an active participant on this site so far, but so many of you all have helped with ideas and inspiration that I'd love to become more involved. This swap seems a good place to start.

Fair warning: I feel like I'm still at that I-have-more-tools-than-experience phase.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## RichBolduc

So what you're saying is you're about 3 skill levels higher than me

Rich



> Fair warning: I feel like I m still at that I-have-more-tools-than-experience phase.
> 
> Looking forward to this!
> 
> - SawdustPirate


----------



## EarlS

SawdustPirate is the latest signatory to the Swap list.

Today is the last day for sign-up!!!!

Guess it's just about time to switch from procrastinating about figuring out what to build and start procrastinating about getting started.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

welcome 2 swap pirate :<))
no worry i am a noob also


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about to be a very naughty woodworker… ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Hopefully the current trend of good news continues -

I assumed the mill had a 9×42 table, knee it was close and it ain't like I had others to choose from lol, it actually has a 10×44 table!

From the trailer deck to the motor cover is right at 83-1/4, it might squeeze into the shop without rotating the head (standard garage door, 84 to the jamb, gotta finish clearing the way and see what the actual opening is without removing the door)

I was looking for the little oil gun fittings but found this machine apparently has a built in oiler - score again! 









Last for now - a friend of my dad's saw it on the trailer yesterday and said "geez that's bigger than mine! I have a rotary table that's too big for mine, think Grant might want it?"  I'm sure it'll cost something but it'll be a deal!

I found this picture online and think I might have to put one together in the near future.


----------



## GrantA

No Kenny nooooo! Use those powered mortise chisels!


----------



## HokieKen

I'd love too Grant. But not as much as I will love being done with these things ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Ahh we'll let it slide for those. How the heck did you fit a driver between the screw head and opposing leg though? Ratchet with a 1/4 socket & square bit?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'd love too Grant. But not as much as I will love being done with these things ;-)


Geez, Kenny. I coulda sent you the tapered tenon cutter and reamer and you'd have been done by now. Hand tools are slower!? ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing is slower than me Dave!


----------



## GrantA

Pretty sure I'm slower than you Kenny. Just ask my wife lmao!
That may hold true for most of us though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haha, Kenny. You're right. I failed to consider that.

I'm feeling under the gun this weekend. Had our "holiday" work party last night, and I didn't hit the shop until 10 this morning. And then needed to run to the Homer Depot to buy parts. But I got this done before breaking for lunch:










Now I've got the Dust Deputy hooked up, so my shop-vac stays happier, plus I didn't lose any floor space.

Edit: four extension tubes for the shop vac, two tubafors, plus a piece of plywood that the lumber yard gave me because the 4×4 half-sheet was almost completely coming apart. But there was a 20" square piece in the middle that's good enough for a shelf in the shop.

Edit edit: project


----------



## GrantA

Hey Dave K
Anyone else feel free to chime in too but Dave may be the only one of us who has experience with a 2×72 grinder in the shop.
Since getting the belt grinder do you ever use a bench grinder? I have 6 & 8" bench grinders and a buffer. I'm thinking about giving one of the grinders an outdoor home under the shelter with wire wheels and putting the other in longer term storage, my belt grinder is about 90%, it works just need a little fine tuning on tracking still. I'm thinking it'll take the place of 90% of what I'd use a bench grinder for


----------



## HokieKen

Grant - it's 3 separate legs ;-) They'll get pegged together eventually but not yet.









Regarding the bench grinder, I like hollow grinding my woodturning tools and HSS metal cutting tools. It can be done on a flat belt but I think it takes longer and doesn't offer any real advantage.


----------



## GrantA

It can also be done on the belt grinder with a contact wheel ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's some awesome good luck Grant!

I use my 2X72 for 95%+ of anything I would need. Wood stuff too which I probably shouldn't but it's too damn convenient and awesome.

I still have a 6" belt sander that is good for flattening plane bottoms. Haven't used it for anything else in ages. The wheeled grinder is on a shelf, not sure when I used it last but it's a smaller delta so sitting on a shelf isn't bad. It's mounted to a board so I can clamp it to the bench if needed.

If you're going to be a lazy ass like me and use your grinder for wood stuff, the belts won't cut much metal after it's seen wood. The belt cleaner rubber eraser things will clean them but it still sucks for metal so separate the belts as you use them.


----------



## bndawgs

Son took home the judge's award for top design today.

He picked out the design and helped cut it out on the bandsaw and sanded it himself on the belt sander.


----------



## bndawgs

Sorry for the crummy picture. It definitely looks better in person.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny I'm about to resort to the Kreg too. Making something utilitarian from construction lumber. In a rush, trying to screw a butt joint together and keeps misaligning. I'd have been faster if I'd used either joinery or kregs and now it looks like crap.

Your cookie tables look awesome and that's a very creative base. Good job.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks John  The base idea came from a table Dave K found at Home Depot and linked me too. So I can't take the credit for that one.

The router sled is awesome for flattering these endgrain cookies. But for smoothing them up, there's nothing to do but let ol' ugly eat for a while.


----------



## HokieKen

Pocket hole screws? What? Where? I wouldn't use screws!









First time using the plugs. Once the glue cures and I plane em flat, I doubt anyone would spot them if they aren't looking for em. Makes it a little too easy to be lazy… ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

One 2×4.


----------



## HokieKen

Ceiling storage John?


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - good on your boy! It ain't aerodynamic but that's okay, it looks tough 

Grant - good point on a contact wheel. I guess I just "cut my teeth" on bench grinders so I stick to what I know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wrapped this up today. Did a bunch of other stuff but this is the most exciting. Been working on it the last few nights and finally finished it off when I had some extra hands at the house. I can control the thing with my phone so I can get it started on my way home from work in the summers.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm calling this a "tenon lathe", because you wouldn't use it for much more. Inspired by Ron Aylor's file box, and my need for a round tenon, and my lack of a lathe, and the time or space to get into turning.
Up to 32" long spindles up to 5" diameter could fit.
For now, powered by foot and bungee. If I actually use this thing much, I'll add a motor.
Never turned anything before, have no turning tools, so I used the saw-rasp for this, my first ever turning!


----------



## HokieKen

Dang John, that's cool!! Very cool build and it works.

Nice mini split Dave. That sounds dirty ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Took me a minute to wrap my head around that John, would love to see a video of it in action! Pretty sweet though!

Dave I guess I'll just have to go get a bigger mini split than yours now lol, my little window unit is still chugging along for now… I guess it's different in AZ though, I have to leave mine running, none of this start it up on the way home business!


----------



## GrantA

I just posted a couple projects, going through pictures and catching up on some older ones. Check em out! 
Let's see if these widgets show up


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow John, that's awesome. I could have saved $250 on my new lathe!

Looking good Grant. It's funny how you commented on the pocket screw joinery. I literally just built up a router table and used it for the first time. I definitely don't think it's a cheat or poor craftsmanship or anything. I'm actually going that route with the kitchen cabinets I'm making. Now, I enjoy traditional joinery far more but anyone who says pocket joinery is bad then they don't know what they are talking about. It definitely has its place. The shakers actually used it forever ago. Just my .02 but I'm new to it, I like it for cabinets like the router cart and the kitchen. It's perfect.


----------



## GrantA

Oh pocket screws definitely have their place! Now that I have a mortiser though I don't plan to use them for apron to leg joints anymore at least. I'm glad to hear you say that too, I felt like it was a cheat when I built the island but I was in a time crunch so as soon as it was done I started practicing m&t

Speaking of pocket screws, do any of you use the kreg auto Clamps? I've been meaning to see if the old style is still available anywhere, I'm not a fan of the couple auto pairs I have. They are finicky and don't clamp very tight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Dave. I put a mini-split (by which I mean "paid someone else to install one") in my shop last summer. It's given me shop time in all the parts of the year. There no longer is "too hot" or "too cold", just "forgot to turn on the mini-split."

Good work, John. A little file-box is a great solution for round tenons. As one of my co-workers and I tell each other when one of us has come up with a good idea: "Clever monkey!"

Nice projects, Grant.


----------



## EarlS

The mini-split sounds like something I need to look into if/when we move to the new house this summer.

After I get the 4" of snow off the driveway I'll be starting wood selection for the swap item.

Ticntoc is the latest LJ to sign up. Anyone else?? Last Call!!!


----------



## EarlS

*SWAP UPDATE:*

If I did the math correctly, there are currently 27 folks signed up, with one participant from our friendly neighbors to the north (Canada - for anyone that is geographically challenged).

If you signed up, please check the list at the top of the page to make sure I remembered to put you on the list

If you haven't I've extended sign up through today.


----------



## GrantA

Welcome ticntoc come join us, I like that rolling pin you made! I've got biscuits in the oven now and sausage in the iron skillet then it's out to the shop to finish moving stuff outta the mills way!


----------



## Lazyman

I've thought about a mini-split for my shop but a friend gave me one of those roll-around portable units a few years ago and it actually works very well. I installed some exhaust ports in the garage door designed for people who work on their cars in their garage in the winter for air intake and exhaust, since I don't have a window. The unit I have is 16000/13000 BTU cool/heat and makes the shop usable year round, though on really cold days I also have a space heater hanging over my workbench to create a zone of extra warmth, especially when doing glue ups or applying finishes. I probably couldn't comfortably use the shop at all July-August if I didn't have it and the unit struggles a bit to keep up when the late afternoon summer sun beats down on the garage door, which I have measured to hit over 140 degrees F.

I started going through my wood pile yesterday in prep for the swap. I pulled out some live oak, hickory and Ash. I might need to add something a little more exotic for some contrast. Might have to make a trip to the metal superstore for I what I have in mind as well. That will depend upon how my prototype works out with the metal I have on hand.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is it too early for a teaser? I resawed some of my spalted elm and ipe. The elm is going to get stabilized next weekend and is a fat 3/8" thick. The ipe is quarter thick now.










I also cleaned off enough bench top that I could actually work on those pieces, just not more than one at a time yet.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - your teaser must be the spalted elm??? Which Woodpeckers square is that in the teaser? Does this count as your progress picture?

Finally got done shoveling snow. Had a late breakfast of waffles topped with a muscle relaxer for my back and some good coffee. I'll probably stay away from the table saw this afternoon since the warning label says not to run equipment after taking it.

Let's see what's hiding in the shorts bin that might work for the swap.


----------



## GrantA

I'm worried about Earl y'all, he took a muscle relaxer and is wondering what's hiding in his shorts..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, spalted elm in the middle, ipe down the sides. It's a woodpeckers 641 (6 inch) square for scale. Hand resawing that elm (about 10 inches wide) would've been a chore. I'm starting to like my tool with a tail.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m worried about Earl y all, he took a muscle relaxer and is wondering what s hiding in his shorts..
> 
> - GrantA


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))*


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that is some interesting Ipe. All of the stuff I've seen is really dark without the white or the varied coloring.

I went through my shorts and now I have wood scattered all over the shop and the big trash bin is over 1/2 full of stuff that was to small (yep I know someone is going to continue the commentary from above). Didn't realize how many shorts were under the workbench. I also managed to get some preliminary swap work done in the midst of the purge.

There might be enough decent cherry and walnut to fill a box or two if someone wants pieces for knife scales or handles.


----------



## GrantA

Glad to hear you got a handle on your shorts Earl! That'll make it easier to control em


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Maybe I will join if I can get Earl's name. If he keeps shoving his hands in his shorts he'll go blind and it won't matter what I send.


----------



## Lazyman

^^ Wiping the beer I just sprayed off the screen.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - that is some interesting Ipe. All of the stuff I've seen is really dark without the white or the varied coloring.


Yeah, Earl. I think that's sapwood that's white, but it's not noticeably softer or anything, so I'm not sure. It sure makes for a good looking piece of wood, though.

If you wanted to send a box of cherry and walnut my way, I'll try and figure something to send your way that isn't walnut and cherry. I'm told there's a truckload of spalted (or spalting, at least) ash waiting for me if I want to go load it up, and it might be that'll be interesting if stabilized. Then there's about 20 long cords of birch that came down in a windstorm last July that I'm going to pick through this summer… suddenly everyone wants me to have their rotting wood!


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - I was wondering why my glasses weren't helping any more.

Grant - who needs shorts? I'm going commando from here on out, winter or not. Maybe I should get a kilt.

Nathan - you wasted good beer. Kenny's gonna be upset.

Dave P - I'll cull through things a bit more and get something out to you this week (hopefully).


----------



## JohnMcClure

This is white oak, right guys?


















It's a short piece and I'm tempted to make some Earl jokes but I'd better play it safe…


----------



## HokieKen

The endgrain pic is a little out of focus so it's hatd to say John. Looks more like red to me based on those pics. Sometimes I just plain can't tell the difference between the two though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Need a clearer endgrain pic. Or try sucking water through it like a straw. If that works, red. If not, white. Probably.

Just don't let people see you sucking on some shorts….


----------



## GrantA

Wow, I was reading online just now and came across these pictures by Greg Little on woodworkersjournal.com 
amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

Man, lots of work and skill went into one ugly box there^


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, I've seen some of the stuff Earl has in his shorts.









I'm a fan ;-P


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GR8HUNTER

awkward is I have a short in my shorts :<))


----------



## EarlS

Grant - is that same Greg that is the Cajun Box Builder on LJ? It looks like stuff I've seen posted on here.


----------



## GrantA

No clue- strangely it was a reply he posted to an article about veneering, showing that veneer wouldn't work for him. I'm researching ways to use the 1/4" thick figured maple I bought. I'm having a hard time imagining it as a tabletop glued to mdf…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Grant - is that same Greg that is the Cajun Box Builder on LJ? It looks like stuff I ve seen posted on here.
> 
> - EarlS


I would bet it is. It's definitely his style box. Plus over time he has had several names on here. Usually started with Greg. Greg the Cajun Box builder/maker/artist and one time just Greg the Cajun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yesterday I said that today I was going to carry the lathe out and make some test pieces. You know, turn a bit, warm up, repeat. Snow all over the yard today. So much for that idea. :-((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For the record, I've seen some of the stuff Earl has in his shorts.


Earl has a grease box in his shorts? Yee-ouch!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, 
I'm similarly struggling figuring out how to use that stuff. If it were a bit thicker… or flatter… or already planed…
I was originally thinking panels for frame-and-panel boxes. But every one of mine are warped just a little too much for that. Let me know what you come up with!


----------



## CFrye

> No clue- strangely it was a reply he posted to an article about veneering, showing that veneer wouldn t work for him. I m researching ways to use the 1/4" thick figured maple I bought. I m having a hard time imagining it as a tabletop glued to mdf…
> 
> - GrantA


How big is the piece, Grant, and what kind of figure?


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant,
> I m similarly struggling figuring out how to use that stuff. If it were a bit thicker… or flatter… or already planed…
> I was originally thinking panels for frame-and-panel boxes. But every one of mine are warped just a little too much for that. Let me know what you come up with!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Grant sent me a couple of pieces of that Maple and I used one for the box for the screwdriver set I did recently:


















I used it for top and bottom. The bottom was floated in a groove and the top is, obviously, a sliding lid. The piece did curl up on me a bit after I got it but with the grooves containing it, I didn't have any problems with it staying flat "enough". YMMV of course.

The leftovers made decent little knife scales:


----------



## GrantA

Thought for the day - all machinery over 2000lbs, heck 1000 really should have provisions to pickup with a standard pallet jack!

Almost got this beast of a mill in the corner. I ran out of room in the corner - I was pulling from behind with a Johnson bar and dad was pushing from the front with machinery dollies under it. She just needs to go that last foot or so. Dad's headed to his shop for a chainfall so I should have a pic of it in place later tonight!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're doing it the hard way Grant. I just moved my lathe approximately 900lbs into a corner a couple weekends ago along with a bunch of other stuff and got a bunch of the high school football players over and had them do it. Nothing like a bunch of kids full of testosterone trying to be more badass then the next guy. I totally had them move all of my lumber slabs and then move them back in the shop and put them on racks too. Plus move my mill up a step in the back of a shop to sit next tot he lathe. Was totally worth the few pizzas it cost. 

You could learn from me man. BAHAHA!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, and definitely send pics!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Pizzas Dave? I thought you said you bought them hookers and beer?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I thought you said you bought them hookers and beer?
> 
> - HokieKen





> Oh, and definitely send pics!!!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


*YES PICS* :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny that knife looks great, as does the box. Hopefully I can get some good use from my bundle - maybe I got one of the worse ones, but there's not much in there flat enough to just use without some creativity.

Grant - it blows me away how many heavy things are not designed to be used with common lifting equipment. The factory probably has those big gantry cranes and they just don't think about the home shop or garage it will end up in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's a family site Kenny, has to leave off some of the story.

John, it's a rainy week here so I'll probabky heat treat those blades on Friday and get those back to you. They arrived today, I haven't opened them yet. You want them tempered as well?


----------



## GrantA

Of course he wants em tempered, put some glitter on em too when you heat treat! 
OK you outsmarted me on moving machinery, if I ever upgrade this mill I'll have to remember that! 
I also learned that the oil reservoir in the base (coolant I suppose?) was pretty much full… That got messy when it was tilted forward on the tractor


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Dave K, yes tempered would be nice if you would. I'm liable to ruin them if I try more of this torching myself at this stage I'm afraid!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll just put them in the oven I have in the shop John. Just a regular toaster oven. Just making sure you didn't have a hardness you were shooting for, I won't really be able to tell you what you're getting from me. I don't have a tester or anything fancy and it's still kind of a mystery steel but I've made stuff sharp and not too hard before so it works.

Damn grant. I forgot about the oiler. That thing is so cool man seriously exciting. I have to add oil the old fashion way like an animal.


----------



## HokieKen

Success


----------



## GrantA

Dave I'm pretty sure the base itself is a coolant/lube reservoir, hoses go from each end to the base. They used a little Giant pump to circulate it. They left the pump on there for me

The way oil reservoir is in the front of the knee, if you look closely you'll see a brown sight glass towards the left of the knee, just right of the pump plunger that hangs of the left. I feel like I just took you in a circle lol.

So she's in place! Silly me though, been working on getting tooling for it and didn't think to get levelers/feet! The chainfall is staying right there til I get those, and I've gotta do some thinking, might pull it out a little bit from the corner. Excuse the scattered mess, been a little hectic getting this moved in! I'll probably go ahead and put galvanized steel on the right wall behind it too, otherwise that plywood will be nasty soon.









When we picked up the mill, dad was admiring a huge bench vise on a welding table and pointing at another there said hey you have one about that size don't you? It was a 6 or 8" Columbian I think, nah mines a 4" wilton. When he showed up with the tractor today he had this in the truck for me  









It says made in USA and appears to say 64S (pretty sure it's 6" but I didn't measure) but I didn't see a manufacturer, will look again tomorrow. It's past beer:30!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Kenny! But you built it upside down.

Cool vise Grant, is it missing the outer jaw face? And congrats on the mill. You need to move your clamp rack now.


----------



## GrantA

Oh I missed Kenny's stool, might be more comfy to sit on turned over!
Yes duck the vise is missing a jaw, another mill project! Clamp rack will be moved soon, didn't get to it just yet


----------



## HokieKen

Looks nice sitting there Grant! I might be a little jealous… ;-)

And that's a table if you flip it over or a 3-person stool in that orientation.


----------



## Lazyman

> Oh I missed Kenny s stool, might be more comfy to sit on turned over!
> 
> - GrantA


Ooohhh. I thought it was a 3 seat stool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's bad ass Grant!!! So cool. I need to install my DRO so my mill feels better about itself again.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats on finally wrapping those tables up Kenny. I think the deal on those was made like 10 months ago. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Nuh uh! It was onlly in May ;-)


----------



## GrantA

So only 8 months, good thing Dave's got a DRO or he'd be turning the wheel two extra times ;-) I usually run 12-24 months, trying to cut that in half. That's a good goal I think. I feel like I'm gonna need some ibuprofen in the morning, catch yall later!


----------



## TheFridge

Im way behind. Post to end.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a DRO but it's not installed. Maybe in another 14 months….sigh.


----------



## EarlS

It's good to see everyone on the board is helping out to keep Kenny out of trouble.

Unlike all you sots, I didn't get to spend much time in the shop last night. However, for those you keeping track of my shorts - I did manage to run a bunch of walnut and cherry shorts through the planer to make some 5/8" thick stock for the swap.

The first coat of finish on the M&T box decided not to dry and get sticky instead. I'm going to take it in the house and put it in the mechanical room by the furnace and hope it will cure.


----------



## HokieKen

What finish did you use Earl? What wood was it? I'm about to fight the same battle putting GF's Outdoor Finish on my endgrain tables. Highs are in the 40s this week and the garage will not be heated while I'm not in there (kerosene forced air heater) so I'm a little concerned about how the finish will do. I'll put it on as soon as I get home this evening and keep the garage warm until I go to bed and hope that gives it time. Tables are being delivered Saturday so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## EarlS

I used a rattle can of minwax poly (go-to for small projects) over minwax dark walnut stain that had dried for 3-4 days. I think I should have set the thermostat to 70 on the heater rather than the 60 deg it is usually.

You might want to let them dry enough to handle them bring them inside somewhere warm.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah that's my plan, hopefully by morning it will cure enough that the smell is gone then I can sit them inside while I'm at work then repeat the process again the next evening. I'm hoping to get 3 coats on and fully cured by Saturday. I can live with 2 though.


----------



## EarlS

Luckily, I'm not really pressed for time to get the box finished so I will wait as long as it takes, though hopefully less than a week. I do know better than to rush things and wind up with a sticky mess that is twice as much work to clean up and start over.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, just rub it in my face.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm a little behind on things I think.

Earl's shorts grease box. Kenny rub in my face…I think I'm caught up now yeah?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, are you girls asleep today or what?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dang, are you girls asleep today or what?


Wasn't sure what to say to Dave rubbing Earl's shorts on your face, Kenny. That's a tough act to follow, I don't need to tell you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

You guys ever made a swap item… and then… regretted swapping it? LOL I made a bonus item last night and I'm starting to want to keep it for myself… I'd make another, but… lazy…
I can rationalize that it's too big for a medium flat rate box…

Shop time has been really limited for me the past few days. And next week I'm headed to canada for 3 days so there won't be much progress in my near future, except what I can eke out this weekend. Bummer.


----------



## JohnMcClure

You guys ever made a swap item… and then… regretted swapping it? LOL I made a bonus item last night and I'm starting to want to keep it for myself… I'd make another, but… lazy…
I can rationalize that it's too big for a medium flat rate box…

Shop time has been really limited for me the past few days. And next week I'm headed to canada for 3 days so there won't be much progress in my near future, except what I can eke out this weekend. Bummer.


----------



## HokieKen

One coat on. Woo Hoo! These ugly suckers are done )


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those look great, have they been given a performance test yet?


----------



## HokieKen

> Those look great, have they been given a performance test yet?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, they stand up without falling over. A+ ;-p


----------



## GrantA

Kenny still thinks they're tables, we know they're really stools though ;-) looking good man!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, they wouldn't survive as stools as-is. Would need some lower stretchers I think. And some cheek-cradles sculpted in ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys ever made a swap item… and then… regretted swapping it?


That's why I tend to make three for any swap item so far. One to screw up, one for me, and one to send. Been a couple swaps now where I only made two, since I ran short on time.

This time I'm going to probably only make two. Stabilizing that elm, plus whatever else I need to make for my swap item is going to eat next weekend, and I sure hope nothing goes too wrong, or I'm going to be time crunched. I'm basically weekends-only for most of the rest of the swap.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I forgot they were tables and not stools, the stretchers would be almost mandatory for stool use. Of course my kids will jump or sit on anything regardless of its intended purpose so I have to build everything for abuse.


----------



## GrantA

It's too cold in South Georgia! 34 on my outside thermometer brr. Good thing I have the heater on in the shop,52 @47% humidity right now (about as dry as it gets here)


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… 31F here north of Detroit and 21% R.H. Roads are ice covered and slippery. Not bad for Michigan ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny is making tables that are the right height for someone to sit on and discover they are tables not stools. That should earn him some brownie points.

BTW - I bumped the temperature up to 72 in the shop yesterday and came home to find the poly had dried out nicely. The electric bill is gonna be a killer this month.

John - I make a dozen or so versions of whatever I come up with for the swap so I can mess some up, keep one, send one to Dave, Kenny, Grant, Tony, Dake K, Bill, and whoever else I can con into taking them, oh and send one to whomever is my recipient.

3 day weekend is coming up, just in time for an expected 8-12" of snow, high winds, and then sub zero temps. Winter has finally made it to IA.


----------



## HokieKen

We're at 34 degrees and 70% RH. I can live with it. Had the evening news on during dinner last night and the weather guy said next week is going to be brutal. Supposed to be single digits most of the week. We ain't used to that crap!


----------



## HokieKen

> I forgot they were tables and not stools, the stretchers would be almost mandatory for stool use. Of course my kids will jump or sit on anything regardless of its intended purpose so I have to build everything for abuse.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I know exactly what you mean Yeti. These will easily hold a kid or two. Hell, they would hold my big ass for a while. Just not long term ;-) Plus you can see there's a natural weep hole in all 3 of them. That's for when a kid jumps on it and knocks your beer over.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What does a wood worker do on his birthday? Chillin' on a silver maple lounge (stump) with a cold beer in a genuine Dave (DoubleDD) beer koozie. The genuine HokieKen walnut beer stein comes out later. )

Actually, I'm not drinking this early, it's a pic from a year or so ago. { But I like it!


----------



## HokieKen

I knew that wasn't from today Jeff. Too damn cold! So is today your birthday? Happy Birthday man! (if it's not your birthday, just save that for later…)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF* :<))))))))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday, Jeff! Enjoy!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I knew that wasn t from today Jeff. Too damn cold! So is today your birthday? Happy Birthday man! (if it s not your birthday, just save that for later…)
> 
> - HokieKen


It is, 60+2 today.


----------



## HokieKen

Only 62 and already retired and living the good life! Enjoy it buddy, you've earned it ;-)


----------



## poospleasures

Happy Birthday Jeff and may you have many more.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - Happy Birthday and I'm jealous…..still got another 10+ years before I can kick my feet up on a stump.


----------



## GrantA

Happy Birthday! A bit early for beer unless you're fishing, but never too early for a bloody Mary!


----------



## Lazyman

Happy Birthday Jeff. I'm a a couple of years behind you but I AM gaining on you.

On another non-swap related topic…I need some of the groups collective engineering advice. After seeing Minnesota Dave's shop vac cyclone in his recent project, I started thinking; I wonder if I could design and print one. I found a few on Thingiverse but all were too small or had other issues so I designed my own. Because of various design and printing challenges and to make it a little bigger than my 3D printer can handle in one unit, I decided to make it in 2 parts with a lip to nest one part into the other and either glue or weld them together with heat. My question is how much clearance should I allow to get a snug fit but still allow it to got together. I printed a couple of 1/2 scale rings to give it a test and with zero clearance (inside and outside diameter are the same) it will just barely go together, mostly because I can flex everything a little. They just don't teach this stuff for some reason in the School of Forestry or Computer Science department, or didn't 35 years ago anyway.

BTW, for designing stuff for 3D printing, Sketchup really sucks. I may have to finally spend some time learning Fusion 360.


----------



## HokieKen

Short answer Nathan is that you have to assume that whatever the possible variance is will be there on both parts. So if your printer has a resolution of .004" and no other stated accuracy errors, allow .008" gap between the parts.

Long answer is look at printer resolution and accuracy and the thermal expansion coefficient of the material, what the temperature of the bed is when printing and what the ambient temperature will be during assembly and figure what your maximum and minimum tolerances are. Then find the root sum square of those tolerance extremes. Then 99.8% of your printed parts will fall within that RSS value.


----------



## HokieKen

What is the print volume on your printer Nathan? Heated bed?


----------



## EarlS

What the heck was all that engineerese Kenny? Did you just finish a statistical analysis class or something?

I was going to suggest 1/32" difference in diameters and see how it fit. That also assumes the rings are round and not ovalized or a little thicker here or there. If it is a bit loose you can always use some teflon tape on the inner part. Of course, glue (or silicon caulk) will fill a void a lot easier than having to take material off.


----------



## HokieKen

I hated statistics :-( But I do tolerance analysis pretty regularly…


----------



## Lazyman

Printer is a Creality Ender3. Bed is 220mm X&Y and 250mm Z ( almost 9×9x10") with heated bed, currently printing prototypes in PLA but I might use PETG instead. I made the wall thickness 2mm but thinking that I may need to make it a little thicker for something that is 8" around and will have some stress from a 2.25" hose attached to the side. I might need to add some surface support around the intake port for that as well.

Just looked at the specs and it says the accuracy is 0.1mm which is about .0039". So I guess I will print a full size prototype of the joint to see just how loose or tight it will be. Making this more difficult to predict is that the joint on both parts is at the very top of each print to avoid printing huge supports. I would hate to waste half a roll of filament only to find I need to resize one of them which will be a PITA for me in Sketchup based upon problems I've had modifying the design so far. That is probably partly because of how I built the design and partly because of quirks of SU.

Here is a snapshot of the design in Sketchup. My first prototype looked more like the Oneida dust deputy with the cone going the entire height but when I decided to break it into 2 prints, I opted for the round top hat approach.










...And when I just looked at the image I noticed a missing surface on the base that I swear wasn't there before and now I cannot get it to close up. Really starting to hate Sketchup.


----------



## HokieKen

Just at first glance Nathan, I would fillet all of your sharp corners. Like where the gussets meet the flange at the bottom of the cone. And add a big fillet around the intersection of the inlet port and the main body. I would probably thicken the walls up as well. .08" of plastic doesn't really seem thick enough to pull a vacuum on. But that's just an instinctual guess. I'd be concerned about deformation during printing as well with walls that thin.

I assume the joint is at the top of the cone? What if you put a flange on both pieces then glued the flanges together with some gap filling adhesive that would seal the joint? Then you wouldn't have to be concerned about how good the fit was. Just a thought. Pretty ambitious project, good on ya! Hope it works well!

One final thought: are your prints porous? You're not going to be pulling air in through the walls that will decrease flow at the inlet or alter the flow path are you?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the B-day wishes,

Wow, reading the above posts about tolerances, statistics and such you guys are talking things well above my level! Accuracy of about .0039? That's 39/10,000ths? I celebrate if I achieve a 1/32 tolerance/accuracy.

*Best birthday present ever today*. Got a call from Duke. Wife's oncologist. In her last test she needed to score 25 or less on a scale of 1 to 100. Complex test to determine future treatments. *She scored a 9*! That means *no chemo* )))))))))))))))))))!


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome news Jeff! Have two beers tonight!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Jeff and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## HokieKen

And yes, the woodworker in me says .0039" is ridiculous, the machinist in me says "that's sloppy" and the engineer in me says tolerances are just an excuse ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks for the B-day wishes,
> 
> Wow, reading the above posts about tolerances, statistics and such you guys are talking things well above my level! Accuracy of about .0039? That s 39/10,000ths? I celebrate if I achieve a 1/32 tolerance/accuracy.
> 
> *Best birthday present ever today*. Got a call from Duke. Wife s oncologist. In her last test she needed to score 25 or less on a scale of 1 to 100. Complex test to determine future treatments. *She scored a 9*! That means *no chemo* )))))))))))))))))))!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


what wonderful news Jeff answered prayers I feel like I got a present also as she was on my mind * :<)))))))))))))*


----------



## GrantA

great news Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That's awesome news Jeff! Have two beers tonight!
> 
> - HokieKen


Two beers in a genuine HokieKen walnut Beer mug! (And maybe a shot of shine)!


----------



## EarlS

*Jeff - awesome!!!!!*

Nathan - how much is a SDD vs. what you are going to spend on the 3D printer materials? If you have to make the pieces over what does that do to the cost? That's the project engineer in my head asking. Is a 3D version cost effective?

How rough or smooth will the interior of the cyclone be coming out of the printer? Also do you know how thick the SDD walls are? As Kenny mentioned, thin walls will likely deform. Rough interior walls will affect the air flow and performance as well. - That's the design engineer part of my brain asking. Is a 3D version going to perform as well?


----------



## GrantA

I was wondering that too Earl. Clearvue Mini is $75 + shipping and the little dust deputy is $53 shipped

building it yourself is priceless though


----------



## torus

> I was wondering that too Earl. Clearvue Mini is $75 + shipping and the little dust deputy is $53 shipped
> 
> building it yourself is priceless though
> 
> - GrantA


 
$17.26 from aliexpress


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks for the tips Kenny. I had read about adding the fillets and forgot to go back and add them. Hopefully, there won't be too much swearing because of my Sketchup skills. A fillet around that inlet will definitely challenge me and/or Sketchup. It was pretty challenging to get all of the surfaces closed up properly because of the relatively complex geometry of the intersection of 2 cylinders that in SU are not really cylinders.

I chose the 2mm thickness based upon the the fact that all of my shop vac fittings are about that thickness but they are also much smaller in diameter, obviously. Also my current Thien baffle separator made from HD buckets are probably no thicker than that and seem to be a more flexible than the PLA I am using. The top tends to depress a little when I block the hose but seems to handle it okay. I had not thought about whether it is porous or not. I printed the articulating attachment for my drill press below and it doesn't seem to have leakage when I block the end, even with the ball joints but it could be too subtle to feel I suppose. This was the first useful thing that I printed. I found this on thingiverse. I actually scaled it down from it original size to fit a 2.25" shop vac hose. I still need to print a few more segments and a way to mount it. Making things like this is what inspired me to get a 3D printer in the first place.


----------



## GrantA

DAHMIT NATHAN I just got a mill, was already wanting a laser engraver, now I want a 3d printer too lol. I guess it could live in the house. The kids would probably use up all my filament though! That drill press attachment looks pretty slick!


----------



## Lazyman

> I was wondering that too Earl. Clearvue Mini is $75 + shipping and the little dust deputy is $53 shipped
> 
> building it yourself is priceless though
> 
> - GrantA


For my first design iteration, the slicer software calculated almost 1 KG of filament. Almost half of that was weird supports required to print overhanging parts. With this latest design, it is about half that because there is very little support needed because I can print the top upside down. 1KG of filament usually costs $20-30 depending upon type, brand and source (this spool was $18 on sale at Amazon) so not counting the cost of experimentation waste and the printer itself, it will cost me about $10-15 to print this. I estimate that the articulating attachment above cost me about $3-5 so far.

But Grant is right, it is more about seeing if I can do it than about actually needing it. My current Thien baffle HD bucket separator cost me less than $5 because I got the buckets for free but spent about $4 on a couple of PVC fittings. It is ugly but works great. I probably only clean my filter about once every 6 months and only the finest wood flour winds up in the vac itself, all of it on the filter, even when I run my planer thought it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Best birthday present ever today. Got a call from Duke. Wife's oncologist. In her last test she needed to score 25 or less. Complex test to determine future treatments. *She scored a 9*! That means *no chemo* )))))))))))))))))))!


That's excellent news, Jeff! Yay!


----------



## GrantA

> I estimate that the articulating attachment above cost me about $3-5 so far.
> - Lazyman


That's awesome!


> But Grant is right
> - Lazyman


woohoo I got it in writing! Doesn't happen often!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff, that's gotta be a big load off your shoulders and hers, good to hear. Happy birthday too.

Nathan, your 3d printing is inspiring. I've long wanted one, and will continue just wanting for at least a few more years. You have proven its usefulness to average woodworkers! My 3d modeling skills are nonexistent, I'm a 2d autocad guy only.

I had a successful day. One of my high temp electronics designs just survived testing up to 375f, which is a successful outcome after a lot of trial and error. Might have an extra Dos Equis.
Maybe even shop time tonight, we'll see… lots to do!


----------



## poospleasures

That's great news Jeff. Glad for you both.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh, so John is an EE. aka master of the dark arts

I'll definitely be on the 3D printer owners list but it'll be a few years for me too. I've got the modelling down pat. For me, it's the state of the tech. We've come a long way but theres still a long way to go. For me, when printers can laser sinter metallic powder in a desktop model at a price point <$500, it'll be time to start shopping. And that's not as far off as you might imagine IMHO.


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, that's the best news I've heard in awhile. I think we should ALL drink a beer to celebrate! Cheers!

Grant, I AM an expert on being wrong. Too bad that doesn't equate to being right but I'll be glad to sign a document saying you were right once.

John, fortunately you don't have to know anything about 3D modelling. I found the articulating vac attachment on thingiverse.com. The kid that designed it (Marius Hornberger) is a gifted woodworker you can see on Youtube and I think he must be studying to be an engineer. There are tons of free designs out on thingiverse. Some of them even useful. I think that my printer only costed about $200 and the basic software needed to download a file and convert it into G-code for printing is free so it doesn't take much to get started.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

TIME 4 A TEASER :<)))


----------



## duckmilk

Great news Jeff!! Chemo sucks, almost killed both of my parents. Annnd, Happy Birthday!!

Didn't understand the rest of the ongoing conversation.


----------



## GrantA

Y'all ever straight up lose a board?? Tape measures, screwdrivers sure they get lost and found all the time but I've had one piece sitting on the bandsaw base for months now and can't find it…. Hoping I trip over it now that I've said that


----------



## JohnMcClure

That crap happens to me all the time. Tools, papers, my wallet…


----------



## GrantA

I'm looking at Bo funny now… He has only been getting bite sized drops though. Oh well I actually found a prettier chunk for my prototype


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Y'all ever straight up lose a board?? Tape measures, screwdrivers sure they get lost and found all the time but I've had one piece sitting on the bandsaw base for months now and can't find it…. Hoping I trip over it now that I've said that


Well, I don't know about *lose*...

Have a piece of African mahogany that came out of the shorts bin at the lumber yard. For some reason I wrote "walnut" on it when I got home and added it to the stack of "good stuff" I'm hoarding for later. Have gone looking for it a couple times before digging through everything and then saying to myself, "That doesn't look anything like walnut! WTF, self?!?"

But I didn't plane off the mislabeling. Just put it back in the stack, so next time I decide I need that, I'll be confused again. SMH.

Need to break that spalted elm down into pieces small enough to stabilize tonight, so I can pop it in the oven to dry Friday morning and pull vacuum on it Saturday morning. Trying to decide if I'm going to stabilize anything else at the same time, but I think everything else I want to do requires dye, whereas I want to do this elm "straight."


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I haven't forgotten about your box of wood. I need to remember to get to the PO and get a large box.

Nathan - I'm assuming your thein baffle looks like the standard version that is out there? I had one but I lost so much pressure through it that none of the dust or chips were being pulled into the DC system at the table saw. That's one of the reasons I need to upgrade from the Laguna CFlux 1.5 HP to something bigger that is homemade. Anyone interested in a used CFlux DC? I'll make you a good deal.

The articulated dust attachment looks really nice. For some reason I was expecting a less smooth/regular surface. I'm like Grant - my wish list is too long - a lathe, a 3D printer, a better DC

Kenny - I turned the heat to 75 in the shop last night, sprayed the poly and let things sit overnight. The finish was completely dry this morning so I can take care of final sanding, waxing, and final assembly tonight. I might even get it posted. I think the box is sturdy enough it could double as a chair to go with your tables.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I haven't forgotten about your box of wood. I need to remember to get to the PO and get a large box.


No worries, Earl. I probably won't be doing a lot with it until after I get through the majority of my build for the swap. I'm trying something new to me, and as usual, am coloring somewhat outside the lines, so I had a challenging build even before I decided to stabilize some wood for it.

That said, I realized on the drive to work this morning that I can just as easily add a few extra chunks to the pot tomorrow, so I might have a chunk of sweet gum (from St. Louis) and some extremely punky red oak that my buddy briefly thought was box elder (so I'm not the only one with brain damage around here), if they turn out to be usable after stabilization. Hmm!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny - I turned the heat to 75 in the shop last night, sprayed the poly and let things sit overnight. The finish was completely dry this morning so I can take care of final sanding, waxing, and final assembly tonight. I might even get it posted. I think the box is sturdy enough it could double as a chair to go with your tables.
> 
> - EarlS


Well, with my kerosene turbine heater my temperature fluctuates from 30 to 110 in a matter of minutes ;-) However, luckily the GF exterior finish I'm using is curing nicely. I keep the shop warm for about an hour after I put a coat on and it cures enough that I can touch it and it has no odor. Then I've been moving it inside the insulated/heated basement when I leave the shop for the evening. So far so good!

Just for general information, this General Finishes Exterior 450 is great. Goes on easily with a foam brush or can be sprayed. It's water-based and can be thinned with water and it works. I need to refresh the finish on my in-laws' tables I made last spring but so far there haven't been any issues with the wood appearance or cracking.


----------



## GrantA

Hmm I might have to pickup some of that GF 450 Kenny. I like that is has mildewcides in it. I have a gallon of Penofin Blue Label that I bought for similar applications, I will test it soon and let y'all know what I think. Planning to use it on a new green egg table that I'm needing to build pretty badly. Not sure yet if I'm gonna be ballsy and try it with heart pine (I really think it'll need a cover if so) or go with deadhead (river recovered) cypress that I have. Choices choices…
I probably will make a cover for it either way, the problem is that you can't put the cover on right away, it needs to cool off first. By then I forget and there goes the vicious cycle


----------



## GrantA




----------



## bigblockyeti

> Y all ever straight up lose a board?? Tape measures, screwdrivers sure they get lost and found all the time but I ve had one piece sitting on the bandsaw base for months now and can t find it…. Hoping I trip over it now that I ve said that
> 
> - GrantA


I just moved, and I did it myself. I haven't even figured out all the things I've lost yet.

Kenny, I suspect there's several engineers on here, my domain is manufacturing, almost the entire rest of my family is mechanical, except for one cousin who decided to build targets (CE) instead of weapons.


----------



## HokieKen

We always said CE's were the ones who flunked out of ME ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Anyone that deals with kips, karams, marlas, kanals, is a bit off….IMHO (says the ChE). It's the EE's you have to watch out for - as Kenny stated they dabble in the dark arts.

And then there are ME's - the fact that Kenny is one kind of says it all….. ;+P


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lolol…


> Anyone that deals with kips, karams, marlas, kanals, is a bit off….IMHO (says the ChE). It s the EE s you have to watch out for - as Kenny stated they dabble in the dark arts.
> 
> And then there are ME s - the fact that Kenny is one kind of says it all….. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, we ME's are a special breed. People think we like to make things. Really we just enjoy breaking tons of stuff on the journey to something actually working. Usually by accident….

Watch out fellas, found a new beer to sample!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, after your comment on metal printing, this caught my eye in IEEE magazine:


----------



## HokieKen

See! We're already approaching the $750k mark. Only $749,500 to go and I'll be in the market!


----------



## DavePolaschek

A friend here in MSP who has been casting aluminum (to make parts for his 1978 Mustang restoration) played with 3D printing in plastic, then making a mold from that and then casting it in metal. Was too fiddly for him to stick with, but if you have questions about that, I can ask him.

Been drying some spalted elm, spalted sweet gum, and spalted oak overnight. Trying to decide if I pull it from the oven before heading to work for the day so I can maybe pull vacuum on it tonight, or leave it in the oven all day and be certain it'll be dry when I pull vacuum on it Saturday morning. Probably the latter.

Anyone else get a holiday on Monday? It'll be nice to have the extra day to try and make some progress, but when they gave us MLK day, they took away President's Day, and I'm betting an extra day in February would be darned useful, too.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I'm not sure I'd leave it in the oven while I was off to work!

I don't officially get any holidays- self employed from home, always on call. Unless it's a holiday that all the truck lines are closed for I'll likely have a little work to do but not much usually. 
My wife and kids are off so who knows what adventures await- we might go somewhere or I might go to the shop for a while


----------



## EarlS

John - at that price, Kenny wants 2

Dave - we get MLK Day off rather than Prez Day or Good Friday. After Monday, the next holiday I get off is…....... Memorial Day. Yep 4 months until the next 3 day weekend. I have to save my vacation for the move in the summer so it looks like a long haul.

Kenny - are those beer glasses behind the kilt flasher?

That also means I need to get more efficient on my hour at night shop time and a lot more efficient on the weekend shop time.

I managed to make the edge banding on the box lid bottom edge about 3/64" too thick so it won't close all the way now that the hinge is firmly attached. I'll run it through the TS rather than sanding it down so I don't have gaps. Meanwhile, I also managed to improperly mount the lid support so the arm hits the lid before the lid closes completely. No instructions with the package but I did find a hand sketch on Rockler. 6-13/16" is the magic number, less 1/2" to 5/8"or so…..very precise. Someday this thing will be finished and I can get on with the swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, don't keave wood in the oven all day. That's just doesn't sound good if you ever had to explain it to the fire dept.

Earl, can't wait to see this box. I'll admit, I'm more interested to see what you do with the DT jig more than the MT jig but I have both on a shelf that need boxes so I'm definitely interested to see what you do. You're box skills are pretty damn awesome.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok. The wood is out of the oven. Dave's argument sealed it, since my (good) next door neighbor's youngest son drives the fire truck that works our neighborhood. I'd hate to have him telling me I'm an idiot.

Earl, we've got the same deal, but Adobe officially gives us "no vacation," (or infinite vacation, I guess) so there will be an impromptu three-day weekend or two between now and Memorial Day.

As for the box, Earl, needing to remove a couple 64ths is when I reach for the fine-set block plane. I've got a Veritas skew block plane with an adjustable mount that's set to remove a few thou per pass. Doesn't really matter which way the grain runs as long as I remember to sharpen it and get it adjusted right again. It's my "fine tuning" tool of choice.

Have a good one, boys. As I used to say when I was self-employed, "Woohoo! Friday! Only seven more days until the weekend!" But then my boss was a dick.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad you pulled the wood Dave, even with all my phone posted typos in there.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl, like my old manager use to say we are a bunch of racist heathen here in Indiana. I don't get a day off until Memorial Day.

Oh well. I will be spending 3 days in SW Iowa next weekend at a bull sale so it will be a weekend filled with bourbon and large slabs of red meat.

Also I am scrambling to gather supplies for my project and also the end tables that I have been tasked with by the wife. I should be able to finish the milling process for the table this weekend depending on the snow-magedon that is coming.


----------



## HokieKen

We have our own foundry here at work and we've been getting 3D printed molds for prototype parts the last couple of years. It's pretty awesome. That tech has progressed a lot and while the printers are pretty spendy still ($200k or so) getting green sand molds made isn't at all. You should tell your buddy to look into that Dave P for his Mustang parts.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Kenny. I'll pass that along. I *think* he's in the home stretch now. The car drove around the block before getting put away for the winter last fall.


----------



## EarlS

Dave P- I'm moderately ashamed to admit I only have one small block plane in the tool chest and I barely know how to use it. In my defense, I have PTSD from my middle school wood shop class when we had to use a plane to plane a flat surface and then plan another flat surface perpendicular to the first one. I spent a couple weeks trying and failing. I finally resorted to going through the whole box of blanks until I found one that was almost correct and then pretending to plane it.

Dave K - I think you will be disappointed. I still haven't figured out what to do with the actual jigs. The box is for all of the pieces and parts but it has me thinking about what to do for the actual jigs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P- I'm moderately ashamed to admit I only have one small block plane in the tool chest and I barely know how to use it.


So noted. Next time I'm in Iowa, I'll budget time for a Remedial Blockplane session. ;-)

I have… umm… at least four block planes. One in the house toolbox for making doors fit in the summer, one somewhere else for similar rough work, and two on the workbench. Probably have a few more. They're very handy things.


----------



## HokieKen

I have 3 block planes; a 9-1/2 standard pitch, a 60-1/2 low angle and a 140 skewed rabbet. They are exceptionally handy little buggers Earl. Even for non-plane users. Very different beast from a bench plane. There are few, if any joints I make that don't get touched with a block plane. Either to tune the fit or flush up the proud parts or clean up a glue line.

I envy your Veritas skewed block Dave. I would love one of those. But when a block plane costs more than I spent on my table saw, it's a little much for my cheap ass…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I also have a skewed block plane from Veritas and can say it's the best block plane I have by far. Definitely worth it.


----------



## EarlS

My go-to method for planing is either TS, ROS, or else I run it through the planer. Glue lines get scraped with a card scraper or hit with the ROS. Childhood trauma does terrible things to an adult…...

Now that I think of it, I own 2 planes but I don't think I've ever used the cute little one. I'll have to get some pictures.

Do chisels count? not that I use them a lot but I have a nice set of 2 Cherries and a nice set of Narex mortise chisels.


----------



## RichBolduc

I tried planing that giant slab with the one plane I have that's awful and not set up properly….. I went with a belt sander and ros over the entire thing…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Do chisels count?
> 
> - EarlS


Only the really sharp ones. The rest just sit there waiting for you to hit them.


----------



## GrantA

Chisels Earl? Sounds like you mean prybars and putty knives lol

You guys with the skew blocks, do you have right and left versions?


----------



## HokieKen

Not me Grant. Just the right-hand version. With the skewed blade, it can cut across or against the grain easily so I don't really see a need for both. And I don't really use it against a wall except when cleaning up tenon cheeks and shoulders. It's just a really good end grain plane for flushing up box joints and the like.


----------



## HokieKen

> I tried planing that giant slab with the one plane I have that s awful and not set up properly….. I went with a belt sander and ros over the entire thing…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


What kinda plane Rich? If it's decent, it's worth the effort to get it tuned up IMO.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhh it's beyond decent… just in the wrong direction…..

The awesomest plane ever

Rich



> I tried planing that giant slab with the one plane I have that s awful and not set up properly….. I went with a belt sander and ros over the entire thing…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> What kinda plane Rich? If it s decent, it s worth the effort to get it tuned up IMO.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

I think planes fall into the category where you get used to what you have/know and don't always look outside your comfort zone. After all, if it's not broke why fix it?


----------



## HokieKen

What's that? You call that a lathe? That ain't no stinkin' lathe! *THIS* is a lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's in my comfort zone, there's a really good chance it IS broke and could use some fixin' Earl ;-)

Nevermind Rich…


----------



## GrantA

> Nevermind Rich…
> 
> - HokieKen


BAHAHAHAHA

I think I'll knock out a bottle opener for a friend's birthday, I have some of the normal openers that have 3/8 thread, I can turn a handle for one of those. Last time I ordered from Peachtree I picked up some of these though, thinking I'd use em under a table or something. Any ideas for a cool handheld opener using one?


----------



## HokieKen

I made this one using a piece of brass Grant:









And AZ Dave made this one with a quarter:









The one you have would work for the same basic style as either one just give it a bigger head and attach your insert. Or hang onto your inserts and make one of these which are way cooler.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Do chisels count?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Only the really sharp ones. The rest just sit there waiting for you to hit them.
> 
> - HokieKen


Really? Nothing? Damn. I was pretty proud of that one…


----------



## GrantA

do those have magnets to grab the cap? I guess I *could* abandon the ones I already bought and make something new altogether…


----------



## GrantA

haha I didn't catch it the first time around, maybe too slick for Friday afternoon Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the designs are so the caps don't get creased for people who keep the caps to make epoxy bar tops or whatever. But I just thought it was cool for the magnet to grab it. Not having creased caps is kinda cool though if your buddy likes to try a lot of different craft beers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys with the skew blocks, do you have right and left versions?


Only for the skew rabbet. Not the skew block.



> But when a block plane costs more than I spent on my table saw, it's a little much for my cheap ass…


Clearly you need a better table saw. ;-)



> Really? Nothing? Damn. I was pretty proud of that one…


Sorry. Been busy working so I can pay for my expensive block plane. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well work harder and buy me one Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Work harder, not smarter! Yes sir, boss!


----------



## EarlS

Well, obviously my chisels can count. They are 2 Cherries after all. But I still hit them. That's what mallets are for.

Like Dave, I've been working, not hard, but still working.


----------



## RichBolduc

Black palm and katalox ordered …. Hmmmmmmmmm

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich we've gotta work on getting you a decent hand plane buddy… Fingers crossed for the swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I just recently bought a brand new Stanley #3 for $30. Figured if nothing else, I could use the frog and chipbreaker in a home-built plane. Took me 15 minutes with a file to get the chipbreaker usable, and after an hour of work, the frog *might* pass muster. I feel very bad for anyone who buys a new Stanley plane and expects it to work out of the box if mine was a typical example.

Speaking of planes, planed some of the sweetgum down. It's right purty rotten wood, and should be even more so with some red dye in it. Also cut up some rotted oak and some elm burl. Got one layer of wood in clear cactus juice for my swap project, two chunks sitting in some blue-dyed juice, and a half-dozen chunks in some red dyed juice.

If the vacuum pump behaves as normal, the oil mist from it will get intolerable in another two hours, at which point I'll shut it down, and leave the wood to soak overnight in the clear juice. The rest of it, except for one surprisingly solid piece of oak, will come out of the red and blue juice before I go to bed, and will get wrapped in foil. It'll all get cured tomorrow. Fingers crossed that I can continue to make Rich feel he needs to up his game. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I made this one using a piece of brass Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Being the owner I can say it does work great also!


----------



## duckmilk

> And AZ Dave made this one with a quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


And, being the owner of this one, I can say the same! It must have cost him a quarter to make.


----------



## RichBolduc

Was the wood quarter sawn???

Rich



> And AZ Dave made this one with a quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And, being the owner of this one, I can say the same! It must have cost him a quarter to make.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## RichBolduc

Stop being a hater Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Nicely done Rich )


----------



## GrantA

But how do they handle these?


----------



## GrantA

I'm not quite sure what but they're working on something important I think…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Been a long week, barely any shop time… weekend's not looking too great either. Next week is looking even worse.
But on a positive note, I did pick up some purpleheart and maple today for something swap related.

Grant, those are great pictures. I used to have a dog with that temperament… don't get me started on the present iteration.
Is she a Lab/Pit mix? Mine was, and they look similar.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like those gals are studying woodworking plans Grant ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my main project for the weekend :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, forgot who asked but my Veritas skewed block plane is the rabbit one and I have the right handed version. There have been times I wished I had both. That one is my favorite and main block plane though. I use it constantly. Sharpening is more of a pain but still worth it and PMV-11 lasts a long time anyway.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Cruising ebay, thinking about router planes, saw this… looks like it would be easy to make. I wonder if there is anything inherently bad about the design? 









Obviously one would want to add knobs (easy) and I assume there is a threaded hole or threaded insert to tighten the iron down… looks like a one-hour project to build one though. I've long wanted one, maybe I should buy a couple irons from Lee Valley (not expensive, I think) and just make one. Anyone of you done this?


----------



## HokieKen

Not me John but if you google "old womans tooth router plane" there are lots of tutorials. I have a vintage Stanley and Lee Valley blades and it's a fine tool FWIW.

IIRC Derek Cohen has a good build blog or two on making a router plane.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, if you really want a router plane I wouldn't grab that or even make that. Kenny has good recommendations. I dig the Veritas router plane myself but an old Stanley with good blades will do just as well.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - those beers look familiar. If Kenny can't figure out how to open them I know I can. (get it can - beer CAN) c'mon folks work with me…

Speaking of work - looks like Bo is teaching your daughter how to read woodworking plans. Looks like a Ruff job.

I finally got the Leigh box project finished and posted. I used the TS and belt sander to take off the 3/64". Things turned out well enough. There are a couple gaps between the lid and box but not big enough to notice.

Dave K - I still need to figure out a good design for the actual jigs. That's on the To-Do list.

For now, I'm off to shovel the 4-5" of snow that we got last night and the 2' drifts from the wind. At least we didn't get 10-12" like the weather folks were calling for. Looks like a decent day in the shop after that, as long as I don't have to take too many muscle relaxers for my back.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Box looks fantastic as usual Earl. Are the jig boxes going to be user type boxes? I guess the MT one just needs to accommodate the clamping board attached to the jig. Same with the DT jig I guess but I've seen some good DT jig boxes that bring the jig up high as a stand and a storage box. I'm not in a position to build a box for any of them at the moment but it's something I want to do this year along with a few other shop items that need homes like this. Also, is your DT jig the 24" jig or the shorter one? I have the bigger one so the box will be pretty large.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - dovetail is the Super 12", but I really want the DR4. BTW - anyone interested in a Leigh Super 12? I can make you a good deal.

I'd like to make them user type boxes (which means the inlays will have to be on the sides). I have done some looking for ideas, but not a lot yet. Have you seen anything that caught your eye?

I'm also going to need to build a storage cabinet for all of these boxes. I'm running out of storage space.


----------



## GrantA

For all of yall that didn't like the idea of using a simple store bought bottle opener head… 
Yes it's stainless (1") and no the mill isn't wired yet- I cut that notch like Dave P would do it! 
Now to turn the handle and make it pretty (er)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have seen a few that have good utility for the DT jig to raise it up off the bench. I have the D4 but I did just get the upgrade kit to convert it to the DR4 it was pretty cheap ~$30 iirc. Anyway, it's a big jig. I'll go hunting for the boxes I've found that add utility. I never looked for something like that for the MT jig but I figure a box that houses the jig and board is fine for that. The DT jig has to hang off an edge so that would be more useful to have incorporated imo.

I'll dig. Spending the day at a wrestling tourney. My son is 1-0 so far but this stiff takes forever.

Good job Grant! Way better than the store bought.


----------



## Lazyman

A little easier to do that shape in copper pipe.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah but I rarely end up taking an easy route. I think it's a pretty kick-ass birthday present for my buddy Joe though! It can double as a mallet too!


----------



## EarlS

Grant -too bad my birthday isn't for another 6 months :+( . If the bottle is stubborn give it a tap with the stainless to loosen the cap.

I'm not sure which one I like better, yours or Nathan's.


----------



## HokieKen

That's great Grant! Very creative. A way better gift than the purchased kits )


----------



## Lazyman

Sure looks cool but If we don't see it with an open beer next to it, it must not work.


----------



## PoohBaah

That is an awesome opener.

30+ MPH winds and about 6in of snow have pretty much kept us on our toes all day caring for the cattle so no shop time for me today. But we did find time tonight to have a mighty fine supper with the in-laws. Tbones, Parmesan roasted broccoli, French onion soup and apple pie with a nice red that was bottled about 3 miles away from the farm.










Hope everyone is staying warm tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the spalted elm stabilized today.










Also dyed some wood with red and blue again. Got it in the oven with some other stuff that needs black dye in it next time I feel like running the vacuum pump. Wish I had found the leak in the system so it wouldn't fill my garage with a fine oil mist. Or that it was warm enough to work with the door open.

Then again, it must be warm. My section 8 neighbor has her windows open. My thermometer that says 3 degrees must be confused.

Grant, that's pretty cool. And nice work doing it the hard way. I just realized that if I cut the stabilized wood a little oversize before stabilizing, rather than sanding off the leaked juice and such, I can bandsaw a little wood off to get a surface to work. Man, what will they think of next?

I can see I'm going to need to get more of that sweetgum from my cow-orker down in St. Louis, though.


----------



## duckmilk

Really nice Grant! A multi-functional bottle opener.

I know your pain Neil. I once worked on a ranch in CO at 6K feet.
We had horrible winds here today with wind chills in the teens but only a skiff of snow.

Did some wood work this week. built a work table upside down like Kenny's stools…er…tables. Used part of a pallet that was used to ship some heavy equipment for the top, plus some tobafors.



















Then attached a 1/4" steel plate to the top today.










I built it 3/4" too tall, so I'll fix that tomorrow and show you the finished table then. Sturdy little sucker.


----------



## duckmilk

> Then again, it must be warm. My section 8 neighbor has her windows open. My thermometer that says 3 degrees must be confused.
> 
> I can see I'm going to need to get more of that sweetgum from my cow-orker down in St. Louis, though.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Those look nice Dave. Maybe the neighbor caught something on fire in the house.
What is a cow-orker? ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thought you'd know all about orking cows, Duck. ;-) Co-worker is how it comes out if the hyphen goes in the right place.

As for the neighbor, I don't think she's closed the window yet this year. Wants to make sure I can hear her yelling at her kids, or hear her little dust-mop of a dog barking, or something.

And yeah, the elm came out pretty darned nice. Will look even better when I connect it with the other pieces of wood, hit it with some finish, and send it off to my lucky victim. I hope.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I put together a stack of stuff for your box-o-stuff. Do you have preferences? Thickness, length, width? It's a melange of exotic and domestic, thick, thin, and such. I want to make sure I get as much stuff you can use as possible in the box.


----------



## Lazyman

I was visiting friends in Comfort, TX today and saw this ancient and massive mortising machine sitting in front of an antique shop. Must weigh at least 1000 lbs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I've been going through a lot of 1-5/8×1-5/8×6 pieces for stabilizing, as that's the "make two sets of knife scales" semi-standard block size. Otherwise, I tend to save things 3/8 thick by big enough to be the side of a box. Cherry or walnut or ash chunks more than 4" long and more than 1/2 square end up in the "gonna be dovetail splines some day" bucket.

I tend to find a use for darned near everything so far. And if not, I have a bucket of "goofy pieces that are getting glued together to make something bigger some day." Those are mostly strips 6" long by an inch by more than an eighth. And I've got about a foot of them glued into one block I'll make a crazy box top or something out of one of these days.


----------



## HokieKen

So, did you get that mortiser in the shop yet Nathan?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Stay warm Ken. It was 34 when I woke up. Now it's 30 on it's way to 5 tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep it's 36 with a wind chill of 21 right now and severe wind warnings. Supposed to be 12 tonight with wind chill well below zero. I don't mind the cold myself, but this is just stupid…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff/Kenny, I can relate. It's 40 out right not on it's way to 73 today. Just horrible.


----------



## DavePolaschek

-7F according to the truck when I was at Homer Depot. It's a pretty pleasant place at 8:15 on a Sunday morning, and I should make sure to run out of clamps on Sunday morning more often. I wouldn't call it a place of worship, but….

So if I'm looking to stick handles on knives more often, what's the happy epoxy? The food-grade super-clear stuff I normally use for everything only had about an 18 month shelf life before the resin thickened up enough on its own that I'm pretty sure it's getting tossed. I wouldn't mind a little waste, but their smallest bottle is a pint and I've used about 2 oz, so I've got a lot of waste.

Clear enough that I can use it for a finish is a definite plus.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I use Adtech 820, great stuff and it's ready to go anytime with pumps, however I wonder if the pint kit with pumps might put out a smaller amount- I bought the quart and if I was only doing one knife I'd have wasted Epoxy. I suppose I could put a stop in the pump so it doesn't get a full stroke. I'll try that next time and weigh it to make sure all's well.
It's crystal clear. Lots of folks love west system too. I recommend buying from Soller Composites, good people.

The bottle opener was well received but is a little fiddly, hard to test it too much knowing I had to go out yesterday evening. Gonna make the hook deeper and add some more relief.
In hindsight I should have bored out the bar stock making an endcap, then the notch could be cut easily like in a piece of tubing and I'd still have a solid end. Next time!
Nathan have you settled on a price for the mortiser yet? Hopefully you're going to get it


----------



## DavePolaschek

> however I wonder if the pint kit with pumps might put out a smaller amount- I bought the quart and if I was only doing one knife I'd have wasted Epoxy.


Hmm. They sell the pumps individually, so I suspect they're the same pumps no matter which size you get. Looks like it's five to one, so do you do five pumps of resin and one of hardener?

While waiting on glue to dry I cleaned up the cheap-ass Stanley #3 I bought. Got a belt sander bite while flattening the sole (oops!) but it's now a plane I wouldn't feel bad having spent $20 on. Sadly, it was $30, so I'm not especially happy with it yet. I think I'll probably end up putting a ton of camber in the blade and converting it to a scrub plane. The mouth is so wide and the adjuster has so much slack in it, that it needs to be something low-precision. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## GrantA

The pumps make it 1:1, the resin pump puts out more than the hardener. I weighed them the first few times and they're spot-on


----------



## HokieKen

I have used Bob Smith Industries 30 minute epoxy and Gorilla 15 minute stuff from Lowes for knife scales. Never had an issue with either one. I also pin my scales too though so the epoxy isn't the only thing holding them.

Got all the trim pieces cut for Lacy's stuffed animal cage. Now just gotta rip some tubafors for the uprights and start figuring out the best way to string the "bars" which will be paracord. I'm thinking I'll just put eyescrews in and thread through those. But my sausage fingers are already whining about screwing those in…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh, thanks! I'll probably wait a bit to order that. Got some vacuum pump oil on the way, plus Curtis invoiced me for the juice-proof tube I ordered back around Thanksgiving, and I got a second grinder from my sweetie's dad yesterday. I see some serious shop organization in my future. Probably should get some of that done before I start too many *more* projects.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave, I use G-Flex from West System, it is not clear though. The smallest comes in 4oz bottles but they have larger bottles as well. Got it from Amazon. They may also have something that is clear, I didn't look for that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm thinking I'll just put eyescrews in and thread through those. But my sausage fingers are already whining about screwing those in…


Got a bit brace, Kenny? Anything with a two-jaw chuck (instead of the typical 3 on modern chucks) can be made to zip in eyescrews without too much trouble.

Keep the epoxy recommendations coming, gents! I prefer clear, since I sometimes get a wild hair and need to build a beer stein or something where I want an epoxy finish, but I'm listening to all the recommendations.


----------



## bndawgs

What do you guys do? Is this pine? I can't imagine someone would bother slabbing pine, but it looks like it to me.


----------



## bndawgs

I knew they were going to be sideways. Grrr


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like Oak to me Steve.

Excellent idea In the bit brace Dave! I usually use a screwdriver to twist 'em in but even that gets the paws crampy after a bit. 2 points for you today! (Would have been 3 but I can't plug a brace in )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Would have been 3 but I can't plug a brace in


You could. Might even go around real fast then!


----------



## bndawgs

I'm hoping it's oak. I got that and also a 12/4 slab 18" wide by 74" long along with this piece that I'm not sure about either.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just bought a Domino… -_-

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

On sale anywhere?


----------



## RichBolduc

EBay… 24 months no interest… Bought a 10mm bit and 5mm and 10mm tennons.. $46/month

Rich



> On sale anywhere?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

Congrats. I'd love to have a Domino, but I think I'd probably get killed if I bought one.


----------



## RichBolduc

I bought it on a personal account so she won't see the price…plus it's for her desk build. Lol

Rich



> Congrats. I d love to have a Domino, but I think I d probably get killed if I bought one.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## HokieKen

When you're financing hand held power tools, you might have a problem Rich. Just razzin' ya ;-). Congrats on a cool tool!

Done with this thing. Lacy's Momma can paint it. Pawpaw don't paint…


----------



## bndawgs

Little large to put your balls in there don't you think?


----------



## EarlS

23 posts - you folks really need to get a life….. I don't have one either but I did get some swap work done, sort of… I took some teaser pictures and also a couple pictures of the upgrades to the router bit storage but they are in the shop and it's COLD outside. We are almost as warm as Dave is in MN. So maybe tomorrow…..

Recycle - I dropped you a PM response.

Steve - nice find. It looks like oak from here.

Rich - I know what you mean. I bought the Leigh M&T jig and managed to keep it out of sight long enough that I could honestly say I had it for a year when she asked about it.

Kenny - did you try out the cage?

Dave - be careful not to epoxy your hands together or anything like that.


----------



## bndawgs

Just finished this


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - be careful not to epoxy your hands together or anything like that.


The secret is a long open time, Earl. Just like with using hand tools, it gives me more time to realize I'm screwing up.


----------



## GrantA

Steve that's either a *huge* room or is a tiny bed, for a dog maybe? Or baby dolls? Looks nice though!

Rich don't sweat Kenny he just said a day or two ago that his tablesaw cost less than a $200 hand plane lol! He's thinking you financed a $50 tool

I've been busy on a swap prototype today. It's just plain sexy ;-) I'll probably have to keep it and make another that I'm less attracted to…


----------



## duckmilk

> Done with this thing. Lacy's Momma can paint it. Pawpaw don't paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Lacy's momma might put you in it. Just kidding, looks cool. Looks like you laced the strings into the frame.

That is a smallish bed Steve ??


----------



## duckmilk

Finished the table I was working on. Had to cut down the legs and of course, it wobbled after. Took a while to fix that.










Had to fire up the forge to straighten the bent handle.










It came out nice though.










Cut a piece of 1" pipe to keep the vise foot from hitting the concrete and added a 3/16 piece of plywood inside at the bottom.










I hate the bolts though. I'll search for some square headed ones for replacements.


----------



## GrantA

I figure a man with an anvil like that ought to just forge some square headed bolts… I can't recall if you have a lathe or not though

Looking good duck! Wishing I had that much floor space!


----------



## bndawgs

It's a bed for my daughter's American girl dolls. They are 18" tall


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Duck!! My wife looked over my shoulder and saw that picture of you. Now she's leaving me. Said she can't even pretend that I'm a man after seeing such a specimen.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm making stuffed animal cages and Steve is making baby doll beds while Duck's setting up the forge and you swappers are in your secret lairs working on your projects. Lucky suckers.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Looks like everyone is doing good besides the cold. Hard to follow all this activity. 
I've built my bonus item (an insurance policy in case the main thing sucks or is not well received) and made some progress on the main swap item. 
No shop time today though, and headed to Canada most of next week so nope, and school started again (I'm nearly done with my mba) so probably lucky to get 2 hours a week in the shop for the next few weeks.
One gloat I'm rather proud of, Is while making the bonus item yesterday, I was simultaneously babysitting all 3 kids in the shop! No easy task, and there are screwdrivers all over the place now, but it made me proud. They love being out there and sweeping shavings and playing with hammers, pegs, screwdrivers, and cranking the manual grinder. And working the vise.


----------



## HokieKen

That's great John. I don't let kids in my shop, too crowded and full of sharp things unfortunately. I hope one day the grandkids will enjoy being in there though. Sorta… I enjoy the solitude too ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Little large to put your balls in there don t you think?
> 
> - Steve


Quite the opposite Steve ;-p


----------



## EarlS

I'm off for MLK Day and everyone else in the house but the shop helpers are gone so I have ALL DAY to work in the shop. Woke up this morning scheming about what to do first. Thought I'd have a cup of coffee and check up on everyone to be sure they are handling the cold (-7 F with -18 wind chill here) while I wait for the shop to warm up above 50 deg so I don't get frostbite.

I'm starting to think the forges everyone has is more for heat and less for metal work.


----------



## HokieKen

I gotta say Earl, it's kinda inconvenient to have it sitting in the floor but I wouldn't trade my kerosene forced air heater for regular HVAC. It heats my shop in less than 5 minutes (shop is insulated just no HVAC) and even on really cold days like yesterday, I only turn it on a couple of times an hour. If I needed AC in the shop, I'd probably get a mini-split but I can live without AC. Plus, it costs me roughly $12/year for the kerosene to run it 

Mine is ancient (probably close to 30 years old) but my son just bought a newer one from Lowes that runs on either diesel or kerosene and has a thermostat on the unit which is kinda nice.

Just thought this cold snap might have some thinking about shop heat ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and it's 10F with a -5 windchill here. At least we're warmer than IA ;-P


----------



## GrantA

Freezing here too guys, 32 with 26 wind chill. Yall can have this single and minus digit nonsense

I love my electric heater hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ditto in Detroit… -6F this morning. Great to have a cup of hot coffee on a cold morning. No shop time - 40kBTU heater won't cut it in the garage.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely a little cold. 47 degrees and only 65 today. I'll be cutting plywood and trim all day, the plywood isn't really a lot of fun but it'll be progress on the kitchen. So there's that.

Stay warm guys. I couldn't imagine dealing with those temps. I'm a wuss in the cold.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with you Grant. We get colder here than you do down there. But it doesn't get below 20 degrees very often. I don't care for it.


----------



## RichBolduc

It's 13 here in DC…I can't wait to get home today

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh and it s 10F with a -5 windchill here. At least we re warmer than IA ;-P


Dang, we're almost warmer than Kenny! No snow on the ground to speak of, so I'm seeing temps about 10 degrees warmer than Earl today. But we've got snow coming…

I've had the mini split set to 61 (the lowest its thermostat goes) since I left for work Friday morning. Will shut it down this evening, and the garage will go back to 45, which is where the radiant electric in the ceiling will keep it. Until next weekend, when I'll do it all again.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I gotta say Earl, it s kinda inconvenient to have it sitting in the floor but I wouldn t trade my kerosene forced air heater for regular HVAC. It heats my shop in less than 5 minutes (shop is insulated just no HVAC) and even on really cold days like yesterday, I only turn it on a couple of times an hour. If I needed AC in the shop, I d probably get a mini-split but I can live without AC. Plus, it costs me roughly $12/year for the kerosene to run it
> 
> Mine is ancient (probably close to 30 years old) but my son just bought a newer one from Lowes that runs on either diesel or kerosene and has a thermostat on the unit which is kinda nice.
> 
> Just thought this cold snap might have some thinking about shop heat ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


you could always get *THIS KENNY*







3







!







310876388584! :<)))

IT FEELS LIKE -10 HERE TODAY :<((((((((((((((((((

I have a propane forced hot air heater just a bit quieter then kerosene but puts moisture into air so i have been drying main tools off with a towel once it gets warm in there :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Tony. My heater is a loud sucker. Like I said though, I usually only have to run it 5 or 10 minutes per hour so it's not a real problem for me. I usually have earbuds in when I'm in the shop anyway.

I've considered adding a thermostat in the line Tony but for one that can handle the current the heater pulls, it isn't really worth the cash for a heater that can't have too many years left in it. Also with forced air (as you know) the heat is somewhat directional. It could be 10 degrees cooler behind the heater than in front of it.


----------



## buckbuster31

started working on my swap around 11 o'clock last night. finding time is becoming more challenging than hoped with all current orders coming in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, bb. Progress pictures are due February 10, so you should have a pretty good idea by then.

I've been worried about making progress, but that's been more a matter of false starts. I think I'm on a workable path now, and it's just a matter of cutting things apart and then putting them together. Lather, rinse, and as they say, repeat.

This morning has been a "kitchen chores" morning and I still haven't gotten to the shop yet. But I have lunches made for the whole week now, and two dinners all ready but the assembly, so I should be able to get a few hours of shop time during the week if I'm not spending the week rearranging snow.

Good thing about hand tools is that if the shop is chilly, resawing a 8" wide oak board will generally warm a guy up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Progress pictures are due February 10, so you should have a pretty good idea by then.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh no. I'm behind again. :-( I need just two (close to) warm days to get the lathe out.


----------



## GrantA

Isn't there someone here from upstate NY? I just looked at a UPS Freight closure list and Albany & Rochester are the only ones shut down completely, must be rough there


----------



## HokieKen

> Progress pictures are due February 10, so you should have a pretty good idea by then.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Oh no. I m behind again. :-( I need just two (close to) warm days to get the lathe out.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Just do it in the kitchen Jeff. The wife won't mind ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

For all of you who are off for MLKJ day. You suck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Progress pictures are due February 10, so you should have a pretty good idea by then.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Oh no. I m behind again. :-( I need just two (close to) warm days to get the lathe out.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Just do it in the kitchen Jeff. The wife won t mind ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHHAHAHAHAAHAAHA :<))))))))))))) *

Earl told me to inform you slackers to send in progress pics LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

If Jeff comes on tomorrow complaining of a black eye, we'll know what happened ;-)

If he complains about 2 black eyes, we'll know he tried it again after she went to bed.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have ordered all the elements for my project today. I should have everything in shop by this weekend and maybe next week actually have time to lay everything out. I have all the needed lumber it is the non wood components that I am procuring from the interwebs. I am going with a project that I have had on my own to do list for some time and this way I can keep the sample/proof of concept and ship out the finished product.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I just sent Earl a progress picture. Can't let Tony have all the fun. ;-)

The second set of stabilized wood from the weekend is just finishing up curing in the oven now. Gotta go mess with that so I have it ready for show and tell at work tomorrow.

So Kenny, whose name are you hoping to get for the stuffed animal cage? It is a surprise swap, and that would be a real surprise!


----------



## Lazyman

> So, did you get that mortiser in the shop yet Nathan?
> 
> - HokieKen


 Still looking for a steam engine and boiler to power it…I don't have a stream close enough for a water wheel. My wife did buy a 3' pulley for the steam engine though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just do it in the kitchen Jeff. The wife won t mind ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen





> If Jeff comes on tomorrow complaining of a black eye, we ll know what happened ;-)
> 
> If he complains about 2 black eyes, we ll know he tried it again after she went to bed.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think I would rather face the 20 degree weather then try that! Two black eyes would be mild compared to what would happen. Then there is the "you made the mess, you clean it up".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wood stabilizing, fifth batch.










I might just be figuring this out…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P,
Wow that looks good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, John. It was a fair amount of work, and probably $30 of cactus juice. I see now why prices for stabilized wood are as high as they are.

They are, top to bottom, left column: oak, mahogany (2x), spalted elm (2x), spalted sweet gum and spalted maple; then right column: rock maple, spalted sweet gum, and apple.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Dave!

Kenny, sorry about stealing your wife. Could you send me a picture of her before I tell my wife?

Speaking of my wife, she's starting to look into small businesses she can buy as a remote ownership, that is, not have to be there daily, can be out of state, has good revenue with potential and has competent management on site, so that she does not need to know the details of the daily operations. She's not looking at a franchise, she's looking to be the outright owner of the business. She is in the early stages of this quest and still researching it.

She asked me to ask you guys (be flattered because I questioned her sanity about that request and she put me down) if any of you have heard of a business for sale. Price range probably short of 1 million.

No, we are not even remotely rich, there is financing for this kind of thing and we have good equity in our property. If it fails, I may be asking one of you for a place to stay, excluding Kenny ;-) I'll probably post this on the sots thread tomorrow after I catch up on that one.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - thanks for leaning on the slackers.

Duck - sounds really ambitious. I wouldn't even know where to start. Dave Kelley might have ideas??

Dave P - you earned your "P" - how did you get glitter into cactus juice….ooops not supposed to spoil it…...

Here are my progress pictures:




























The maple is something Kenny sent and I'm going to try to do it justice in some fashion. I am further along and there are more pieces and parts. Having a 3-day weekend helped move things along.

Dave K - I added a couple pictures of the wood inserts to the jig box post.

I'm sure I forgot someone or something…...oh well, tomorrow is a new day and I won't remember that I forgot…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is fantastic. Thanks for adding the pics Earl. I do think I want to try and have one box for each jig and their accessories for each jig but you might be on to something. I'll have to think this one through. My boxes obviously won't be as fancy as what you make. You always astonish me with your boxes. I need to come up with something for all my different tracksaw blades too. I'll dig through your projects to see if you have any of your saw blade boxes in there. That will be pretty high on the list once I finish this kitchen.

Duck, I might have an MBA but I don't know what business ideas I would recommend putting money into in that range that isn't a franchise right now. Online is king, retail brick and mortar is struggling and small shops wouldn't be worth the time or more so, the risk at this point. As far as Kelley Crafts go, I don't put as much time into it right now as it needs so I would be a very bad business to drop cash into unless you're paying my salary in which case I have tons of tool making ideas I could pump out. Still not even close to a million dollar business.


----------



## GrantA

Duck I think a beach house (or mountain, etc) to rent on airbnb is what I'd do in that situation. A friend has a little cabin in Missouri in the middle of nowhere and that thing stays rented, we've talked about going in on more. 
Then of course if you want it for your family just block the dates, it's yours.

Or buy a truck and hire a driver then holler at me to help find you some loads


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - there should be a saw blade box and a dado box in my projects. They were pretty quick and easy to build. There are also a lot of nice blade boxes in the LJ Archives

The biggest downside to the M&T jig parts box is the sheer size required to fit the templates and the router base. Adding a side drawer to a box for the base unit might be an option. No matter what, it will be a large, heavy, unwieldy box to pick up and move around.

The dovetail pieces and parts are small and easily included with the jig. The jig is is the long and awkward part.


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree with the airbnb or VRBO (Vacation Rental By Owner) idea. It is the only way my wife and I travel. Same with the in-laws and a couple other families we know. I have family that own a home on Myrtle Beach, SC and it is booked every week from May through October. It pays for itself and they enjoy it in the off season.

Heck I dream that I can afford one, one of these days on a TVA lake down in Tenn.


----------



## HokieKen

So Duck… the wife wants to buy a company that has good revenue and good management that can run it for her so she doesn't have to do anything? If she finds one, tell her to see if there's a second one, I want one of those too! ;-)

In all seriousness though, it depends on industry in your area but right now, machine shops and fabrication shops are turning work down left and right around here. They're all booked to capacity. That ebbs and flows of course with economy and industry in your area but the idea of opening up my own shop has rattled around in this big empty head more than once. I also agree with Grant and Pooh, real estate is a pretty solid investment and with the airbnb type services now, you can realize income not only from the long term investment but in the short term from rentals. And you can hire companys to manage the property and you never have to set foot there.

If she wanted you to ask us bunch of dolts because she thought we might suggest furniture-making or wood-working businesses as a wise investment… nope. But best of luck in the hunt!

Oh, here's a pic of my wife. I had your address from the beer swap, so she's on the way. Should be there in time for her evening feeding.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - are those 4 panels Walnut burl? Is the Walnut you get local stuff or do you buy it online. 'Cause it makes my Walnut look like Poplar's ugly sister.


----------



## HokieKen

The stuffed animal cage was a hit…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, that sawblade box is pretty much what I was thinking for the tracksaw blades. Once I finish this kitchen and get the tablesaw sold my tracksaw table should be able to live in the shop without being broken down so I'll put a shelf on the bottom to hold some of the accessories I use with that thing. A little box like that for the blades will be pretty vital since I switch those up pretty often and half the blades I have for the thing cost close to $100 so they definitely need a good home.

As for the DT jig and it's "usable" box. Here are a few links I've found as a base starting point. The advantage here is it lifts the work up higher which is a good thing for this. The MT box I don't think matters as much to actually have it be usable like the DT jig.

One version

If you scroll down a little on this page there is a box in the gallery.

Here is a version that flips.

This one is similar to the new woodworker one.


----------



## HokieKen

If any of the rest of you guys are poor saps like me and have the lowly PC Dovetail Jig, there was a pretty cool box posted for it in the projects yesterday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That would work for the Leigh jig as well with a few mods. I hadn't considered a drawer as an option.

I know Earl has the shorter jig which would actually make this a little easier. In the end, this will end up being a giant box but the jig is big anyway so I guess you just lug the box tot he bench regardless.

I'll probably use cottonwood for mine or maybe poplar if I decide it doesn't need to be fancy but Earl will point and laugh at you if you don't. Don't even get me started on inlays for a shop box, Earl has more patients than I do.


----------



## HokieKen

If I were you Dave, I'd do a marquetry panel of my face for the box top.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's exactly what i was thinking Kenny. Great minds right??

I was looking for pics so I could model it after a few minutes ago. This one is pretty close.


----------



## HokieKen

Almost but I have a beard.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I knew that, I figured I would just move the hair from the top of his head to the bottom of his chin. Just swap them out.


----------



## HokieKen

Perfect! More maple up top and walnut down lower ;-) Better find something with gray streaks for the beard though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Better find something with gray streaks for the beard though…


I call that "spalting."


----------



## HokieKen

Thug Life.


----------



## EarlS

Ken - that walnut was the left overs from the ebonized walnut shelf build for my daughter (local stuff). The sawyer is really good and his selection is REALLY nice.

If her brother is missing, you might check the cage. Looked like he was eyeballing it for a WWE bout in the earlier picture.

Dave K - I HATE cottonwood - too soft, splits really easy. At least use alder or red oak. Inlays are my excuse for not making more projects. Marquetry - nah - Intarsia. Kenny's selfie would look awesome in 3D. It would give new meaning to "monkeying around" in the shop.

Dave P - Instead of HokieKen it should be SpaltedKen?


----------



## HokieKen

SpaltedKen has a nice ring to it. Would help explain some of the fungi too…


----------



## ElroyD

I've been away for a bit, so I'm just catching up.

Stuffed Animal Cage: Awesome! I need one of those for each of my girl's rooms.

Cold: It was -14F here in Vermont when I woke up this morning. I didn't leave the house, but someone said the wind-chill was somewhere in the -30 range yesterday.

Progress: I have a plan in mind for building something. I had a minor surgery a week and a half ago, so I'm on light duty per doctor's orders for another three weeks. That's going to make hand-sawing a bit of a pain, but I'll take it slow and easy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I essentially always use local woods Earl. I have slabs and slabs of the stuff everywhere. Cottonwood is light and if you get heartwood it isn't too bad. I used it for the benches of my dining room table and parts of the trestle. If you pick and choose, there is good stuff to be had. I do have a lot of citrus and salt cedar (tamarisk) but I would rather save that stuff for house projects. I might use some in this, I'm not sure. I'm so far from being able to do any of the shop stuff on my list right now. After I get these cabinet carcasses completed I'll have 29 drawers to make and install and a handful of cabinet doors to go with them. This is probably the biggest project I've taken on for sure.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Somehow I keep missing all of the cool projects. I don't recall seeing the table.

I really liked with the citrus you sent me. They made the inlay much more vibrant and bright.

29 drawers - I'm going down that road this spring when I start building the closet shelf systems for the new house. 4 closets so 20-24 drawers plus all of the shelves. Lots of paint grade plywood for 3 of them and walnut and cherry for the master closet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice(er) today. Got a little done. Cutting walnut slabs into strips. Blanks. Trying to that is. Too much for my table saw. So took my circular saw out. It worked but was rough. Lots of kick backs, I'm beginning to think I am not equipped to make nice turning blanks. Calling for 51 tomorrow so I'll be outside turning!


----------



## HokieKen

How much Walnut you got to cut Jeff? It ain't a short trip but you're welcome to bring 'em up and run 'em across my table saw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or even better, cruise out my way Jeff and get out of the cold and cut it up at my place. Bring Kenny with you, it'll be fun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How much Walnut you got to cut Jeff? It ain t a short trip but you re welcome to bring em up and run em across my table saw.
> 
> - HokieKen


I wish I could Ken. Just a bit too far but If the crunch hits, I just might.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff do you have a band saw?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff do you have a band saw?
> 
> - GrantA


Yes, I have been using it for the initial cut to get a flat edge. I guess I should use it more.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Or even better, cruise out my way Jeff and get out of the cold and cut it up at my place. Bring Kenny with you, it ll be fun.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You ready for a road trip Ken? Let's go!


----------



## GrantA

> Jeff do you have a band saw?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Yes, I have been using it for the initial cut to get a flat edge. I guess I should use it more.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yes! I'd use it before a table saw or circular saw for sure! 
Dave P would use a 24" rip saw powered by coffee, one day I might achieve that level but currently I'd choose my band saw for such a task


----------



## jeffswildwood

Actually, I am in need of ordering some new blades. I have a wore out 1/2 inch blade for rough work and a 1/8 for curves. I need a good resaw blade bad. You are right though, I should put the old blade on. That is the way to go. I tend to go through a lot of bandsaw blades.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Actually, I am in need of ordering some new blades. I have a wore out 1/2 inch blade for rough work and a 1/8 for curves. I need a good resaw blade bad. You are right though, I should put the old blade on. That is the way to go. I tend to go through a lot of bandsaw blades.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think my next blade will come from highland :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, definitely a bandsaw. I just broke these 12' long 14" wide slabs and had to cross cut them to manageable sizes first and had some kickback for sure. Then the bandsaw finished them before jointer/planer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are 2.5" thick FYI.


----------



## GrantA

Lots of happy Highland customers but I have to say again I love my Timberwolf blades!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I think my next blade will come from highland :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Their Woodslicer improved my results resawing by a lot. I had good luck with Timberwolf on my small benchtop band saw. But when I got my 14" with riser, I never could get Timberwolf blades to work well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I actually order "these"https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00108WPC2/ref=cmswrcpapii3p8rCbDNBX3ZZ to resaw with on the big bandsaw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn links from the phone never work.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cause a-holes post the full links and muck up the mobile view.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for all the band saw blade tips. I've been ordering those cheap craftsman blades. Pay the price for that. *Also* *for my laziness for not putting on that old blade*. Damn, I have to do better. My gosh, it's the blade that came with it three years ago. Who cares if it breaks!


----------



## EarlS

Dave P - I sent you a PM with the routing number for the box-o-bits and pieces.

No shop time tonight. I spent 3 hours playing games on my daughter's Nintendo Switch. Oh well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ...
> 
> I think my next blade will come from highland :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Their Woodslicer improved my results resawing by a lot. I had good luck with Timberwolf on my small benchtop band saw. But when I got my 14" with riser, I never could get Timberwolf blades to work well.
> 
> - HokieKen


you are correct Kenny Each saw likes it own special blades :<))


----------



## Lazyman

You guys ever try to sharpen your bandsaw blades? I've see a couple videos about doing that with a Dremel and they claim they get good results.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm no bandsaw expert, but my Delta Rockwell 14" seems to be pretty happy with the Timberwolf resaw blades Grant recommended to me up-thread. I did put on a roller guides upgrade from Highland and new urethane tires. I've got a new tensioning spring and a quick-crank handle that are going on when I make time for that, too.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Dave went for broke on the roller guides, I put cool blocks on mine. You'll love that tensioner crank

Nathan, what kind of sharpening a bandsaw blade with a dremel do you reckon lazyman would do? I think he'd use a dremel to cut the old blade off


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dang Dave went for broke on the roller guides, I put cool blocks on mine. You'll love that tensioner crank


Yeah, but it's kinda neat having them. When everything is working right, they don't spin at all anyhow (they are just a hair off the blade), but when I hit a spot where the grain wants to steer my cut sideways, one of them will start spinning and I can slow down and pay more attention to my line.

FWIW, I've had exactly zero luck with using a fence on the bandsaw, but I'm getting pretty darn good at cutting freehand to a line.


----------



## RichBolduc

We do it out of love for you Kenny.

Rich



> That's cause a-holes post the full links and muck up the mobile view.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

So that pecan tree I picked up for the beer swap apparently has some spalting.


















The bowl was at 18% last night. Hope it dries somewhat quick.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

18% is dry for a bowl Rich. You can finish that puppy off any time. That's some pretty wood )

Nathan, I was considering trying to sharpen my blade the other day. I love the Woodslicers but the dang things ain't cheap. I saw Mattais Wendel's video on it sometime back and dismissed it as not being worth the effort but I think I might give it a shot on this blade just to see how long it actually takes. If I can do it in 30 minutes and get an extra 25% of life out of the blade, it would be well worth it I think. The jig to hold the dremel should be simple to cobble together.


----------



## poospleasures

Hello all,
I like using the bandsaw for breaking down stuff and cutting turning blocks. I have run the gambet with blades over the last few years. Started with just any old thing and was usually disappointed. Started buying Highland woodslicers and this made all the difference in the world in getting stuff cut or resawed accurately. Only problem was they do not seem to hold an edge as long as you would expect. Next step was to make a Dremel sharpening jig and try it on a fairly dull blade. Sharpening took about -30 minutes on a 105" blade. WOW was I surprised as it was sharper than new and lasted pretty well. Still wanting a bit better cut, scrimped and saved and bought a Laguna carbide tipped blade. There is no way to tell you how much better the resaw cut is and how well it has lasted. Thru my own fault managed to kink it. Whimpered and cried to my wonderful wife who gave me another for Christmas this year, yeh.!!
Only use it for very special pieces now. I have found you can resharpen the Woodslicers at least three times each.
Just my $.02.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Vernon! That's some great info since I have 105" Woodslicers. I have the one I'm using now and I saved the last, dull one for "just in case". Given your success with it, I'll definitely give it a shot. Especially if it can take 2-3 resharpenings. They are excellent blades but, you're right, they don't have the most durable edges.

Questions:


I assume you only sharpen the leading face on the teeth, and not the back spine?
Do you account for set or just set the jig straight on and sharpen like that?
Care to share a picture of your jig for the Dremel?


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, what kind of sharpening a bandsaw blade with a dremel do you reckon lazyman would do? I think he d use a dremel to *cut the old blade off *
> 
> - GrantA


Hah. I'm always looking for a better way! ;-) But I am also cheap.

Kenny, what kind of jig are you thinking about? Wandel's approach, as I recall, was to simply lay the blade teeth up 
on a bench and just touch the top of each tooth with a dremel with flat grinding wheel.

This guy claims that that sharpening them when he first gets them improves the cut. He just touches each tooth to his bench grinder. He has a novel way of testing whether they are actually sharper after he touches them up, though I suppose it could be that he just changed the tooth geometry just enough to make it cut MDF better, since that is what he used for his test.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HE DOES IT RIGHT ON SAW * :<))


----------



## GrantA

I haven't looked it up myself but I thought for sure yall would cook us up something to sharpen ON the saw, like a chainsaw sharpener 
Come on all you engineers…


----------



## HokieKen

Oops. I was remembering wrong (not unusual…). It was John Heisz's jig I was thinking about.









I was also thinking it was used to hit the face of the teeth but it's not. It's the spine. I guess ideally you have to hit both to get a truly sharp intersection but that would make it a much longer and more complex process.

I like the idea of sharpening it on the saw myself. And doing it that way with the jig gives a consistent angle. Probably not a big deal but it can't hurt. Of course if you're planning to sharpen multiple blades at once, it may be more practical to do it on the bench.

If I'm not happy with the cut on a brand new blade, I'll return it. I ain't sharpening a new bandsaw blade. Some people just have a bit too much time. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Just dress the teeth with a file while it's running, easy peasy. Video it for us, I'll make popcorn


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a bit more complex one he made.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just dress the teeth with a file while it s running, easy peasy. Video it for us, I ll make popcorn
> 
> - GrantA


No problem. Hold my beer.


----------



## Lazyman

My last words will probably be either "hey watch this" or Yeehaw!


----------



## EarlS

I guess I need to start buying better quality bandsaw blades since I just toss them in the trash when they get dull. Of course, I wouldn't know how to sharpen one. I barely manage to sharpen my chisels with a WorkSharp 3000.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

?? Really Earl? I used to use diamond stones and either free hand them or a jig and then Kenny and I had a few in depth convos on the Worksharp and he convinced me to give it a go. Look, if Kenny endorses something that costs over $50, it must be good. I love that thing. Seriously it's quick, consistent and repeatable.

How many grits do you go through? I can't remember how many plates I have that I switch out but I go through at least a few to sharpen something, more if it's a regrind. Super quick and easy.

I would totally say we need to train you but your work speaks for itself, so all of this is kind of mute anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl just throws his chisels away when they get dull and buys new ones. Hey, throw then next set in the scrap box you're keeping for me Earl! ;-)

Dave is right, the time and frustration that the WS3000 saves makes it worth the cost. I bought mine used but if it crapped out tonight, I'd order another one at full price in the morning. It doesn't get stuff any sharper than I did on diamond plates but, it gets them there faster and with more consistency.

And, so far, I agree Earl, toss a bandsaw blade when it gets dull. But, for resaw blades with big teeth and only 3-4 per inch, it just might make sense to sharpen it a couple of times before I cough up another $50 for a new one. But a 1/4" blade with 6-10 tpi? Nope, I'll buy a new one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I keep trying to think of a use for the half-dozen old and rusty bandsaw blades I got with the bandsaw. I guess they'd be usable in an emergency, but they're rusty enough that I haven't even tried to coil them up so they take up 1/3 as much space. They'll probably get tossed in the spring cleaning when it's time to put the snowblower away and get out the motorcycles and lawnmower, unless someone has a suggestion for a use for them.


----------



## HokieKen

Paul Sellers likes to use bandsaw blades to make frame saws Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, but six rusty 105" bandsaw blades is a lot of frame saws. Of course it would give me something to practice my sharpening skills on…


----------



## HokieKen

You could just make six really big-assed frame saws


----------



## jeffswildwood

I sure took advantage of the nice day! Turned for hours. Started at 10:00 and finished at 4:30. Did a little walnut, oak and maple. Finally, some progress!


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Jeff!

Somebody say they're building a frame saw for this swap? Sweet! I could use one

I got the mill up on leveling feet today, kinda hard to see but they're gold and obviously underneath ;-) pretty slick little things, rated at 5,000lbs each supposedly, 1/2" thread (wish they would use fine thread though!) and they have a ball & socket so the pad can accommodate a badly sloped floor. $12 a piece with prime shipping - Kenny will even approve!









Kenny might not approve of this, I paid $72.99+tax but I think I'm going to get another for under the left tablesaw wing with the same idea. I got this from harbor freight to hold my metal shorts (ha! Jealous Earl??) and instead of the one with 3 open shelves this one has a nice drawer that I can keep some tooling in. Notice the "legs" are hanging down a bit - I wanted it a little shorter so just slid it down a hole, drilled some new holes and there we go. I left one handle off so it'll roll underneath the table.
Gonna finish it up tomorrow and get it loaded down. I had the melamine doors in the shop that are almost a perfect fit so will trim them and set in place, then I think I'll add some pieces of pvc pipe to have separate slots for different materials.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant, that's 2 hours work and 12$ worth of construction lumber to make a single drawer cart man.

You guys and your frivolity…

;-p


----------



## GrantA

Blah blah Kenny I'd have a good $30 tied up in in casters and I'd like to see you make one with a drawer and 2 trays with $12 worth of lumber - game on!


----------



## HokieKen

Like I'm gonna spend $12…


----------



## HokieKen

I like the levelers Grant and the PVC idea  Get some desiccant packs and put them in that drawer with your tooling.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Desiccant packs, great idea Kenny. I don't have that problem as much as other but it's still something I should do.


----------



## HokieKen

We make air dryers for locomotives so I have 10# bags of it in my gun safe  Those won't fit in my tool boxes though so I bought some of the packs off amazon. Works great for me. Grant's in GA so he needs it worse than most.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not sure how well they'd help in some thing as vented as a toolbox. A safe seals pretty damn good, a toolbox not so much. You'd pretty much just be pulling in moisture from the atmosphere.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

I have a plug in rechargeable unit for my gun safe.


----------



## GrantA

I have a pile of em, probably should try baking them on a cookie sheet to recharge. Since I've been in this shop which stays conditioned I haven't had the trouble I used to! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Works pretty well rich. Not perfect but the squares I keep on the bench require much more maintenance than the ones I keep in the box with my machinst's blocks/plates/vises. You're right though, it's not ideal but it is effective.


----------



## HokieKen

A conditioned shop does make a big difference!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - metal shorts conjures images of magnets, electricity, and the flagpole scene from "A Christmas Story".....

Kenny - So you're suggesting that Grant put desiccant packs in his drawers? Is your recommendation based on personal experience???


----------



## HokieKen

It sure is Earl. There is desiccant in my drawers every day!


----------



## GrantA

That's one way to combat swass lmao!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It sure is Earl. There is desiccant in my drawers every day!
> 
> - HokieKen


OH MY :<))))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but you gotta keep lotion handy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That s one way to combat swass lmao!
> 
> - GrantA


thats what monkey butt is for :<))


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Kenny started a blog about his "Surprise Entry" for the spring swap….. ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

We'll see how it goes Earl. If all goes as planned, I'm keeping it. If I muck it up beyond repair, I'll swap it ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I think you should have the Swap folks vote to see if it is mucked up enough to swap. I'm certain the group will be impartial and objective. In fact, just assume it will be and proceed accordingly.

Dave is certainly qualified to make such a determination and I'm fairly certain he will agree with me that this is the best way for you to proceed without causing yourself undue pressure or stress.


----------



## HokieKen

You almost had me Earl! I knew you were being dishonest when you said:



> Dave is certainly qualified…
> 
> - EarlS


Nice try!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. Must be talking about the other Dave.

Got a box in the mail today. Earl's shorts were apparently Quite Full!


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmm. Must be talking about the other Dave.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My response stands in either case ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

I look through Earl's shorts on a regular basis just to see what's in there that I can use Dave.


----------



## GrantA

Somebody say something about shorts? 









Now to scrounge up the rest of em and decide how i want to put the longer pieces on here. This will sure beat the pants off (hehe) moving them from place to place when they're in my way!


----------



## HokieKen

I was gonna talk about how the stuff in Grant's shorts is harder than the stuff in Earl's. But that's just juvenille so I'm not gonna do that.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - did you "steel" that pun?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well. Not only did I get a box from Earl's shorts today, I also got some rotting box elder complete with a few very lethargic bugs from a co-worker. Gonna freeze them in the back of the truck now, then bake 'em in the toaster oven when I get home.

Anyone for stabilized beetles?


----------



## RichBolduc

Does this count as my progress pic Earl?










Rich


----------



## GrantA

Oh boy those corn cobs are gonna be awesome rich!


----------



## RichBolduc

There is a gallon of Cactus juice in there…. Wonder how much will get soaked up

Rich



> Oh boy those corn cobs are gonna be awesome rich!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Somebody say they're building a frame saw for this swap? Sweet! I could use one


Hmm. I haven't started on my bonus item yet… three sticks, a string, and a chunk of bandsaw blade. How hard could it be?


----------



## duckmilk

GEEZE you guys move fast on this thread. Take a day off and it takes an hour to catch up.

Kenny, can your wife shoot with both hands? With those eyes, she can walk into the woods and shoot both directions at once.

Question for you dummies that read this stuff on a little phone, how do you hyper link full websites with a word or phrase? This dummy needs to learn.

Too much going on with you guys to go back and make more comments. Gotta finish cooking enchiladas now so I don't get into trouble.


----------



## RichBolduc

So I got to work on the desk again some today too on top of starting the swap items..

Need to sand down the miters some, but I'll look at that more once the cauls are glued up, hopefully tomorrow.










Rich

Ohhhh and the green Kool-Aid came in today too. Just waiting on the 10mm bit and my tennons.


----------



## GrantA

Looks good Rich! Will it be in a corner or do you still have to cut the right side?

*Duck! * You type what you want it to say like Duck is a madman
And then you highlight that text (tap tap select on iPhone, long press should work too on iPhone and Android I think) *then and only then * you click the little button to the left of the img button, not really sure what it's supposed to look like and you clear out the box (it has http:// by default) and paste your full link

Badabing badaboom

Extra jalapeño and sour cream for me please


----------



## RichBolduc

> Looks good Rich! Will it be in a corner or do you still have to cut the right side?
> - GrantA


That's going to be the only leg. The leg is on the keft, in that pic and your looking at the bottom of the top. 48" to about 32" tall. There will be sapele cabinets under the opposite side that will act as the other leg, then a think drawer on the leg side to hold paints (like a spice rack does). I'll probably do a long narrow drawer under the top also for pens and what not.

This is the have I need to work on after the saw cut. Not sure how much is cut issues and how much was it just not clamped together and just sitting there on it's own.

**Link removed to appease Kenny. I don't want him stalking my mailbox.*

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, she can shoot with all 3 hands AND her tail!

Rich. I hate you.


----------



## RichBolduc

My phone won't let me post short links… And the pic is over 5megs. :'(. Sorry Kenny

Rich



> Duck, she can shoot with all 3 hands AND her tail!
> 
> Rich. I hate you.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Okay. But I'm bumping it off the page when I get up tomorrow ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Crop your pic slightly Rich. That's usually all it takes.


----------



## RichBolduc

Here it is!!

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Try these. Edited from my phone

This is the happy I'm hoping clamping and gluing fixes




























Kool-aid









And to keep it swap related…this is what's in the vacuum chamber with a gallon of cactus juice.










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

How did you end up cutting that miter Rich? That looks good!


----------



## RichBolduc

I ended up getting an 8-1/4" Skill Wormdrive saw that was refurbed for pretty cheap.

Rich



> How did you end up cutting that miter Rich? That looks good!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

> then you click the little button to the left of the img button, not really sure what it's supposed to look like


It's supposed to look like three links in a chain. Links, get it?

Rich, those chunks of wood look awfully lonely in the bottom of that big ol' bucket. I generally have been covering the wood by only an inch or so when I'm stabilizing. Had one batch where it absorbed so much that the surface of the juice was below the top of the wood when it was done soaking it up, but that was part of the learning experience, too. And the wood came out ok in the end.

At this point, every time I stabilize a batch, I'm looking for something I haven't tried before to "throw in" to make sure I've covered the bottom of the bucket. I've learned as much from those "throw ins" as I have from the bits I've done on purpose.


----------



## RichBolduc

I usually do that, but at the time the only stuff I have left to stabilize is some burl caps. I was concerned that this stuff would bleed some color and I didn't want that to effect them. Even with a gallon of resin, I'm only about 3/4" above the top of the wood. I hear this stuff absorbs a ton of resin, so I'll find out tonight when I get home from work.

Rich



> Rich, those chunks of wood look awfully lonely in the bottom of that big ol bucket. I generally have been covering the wood by only an inch or so when I'm stabilizing. Had one batch where it absorbed so much that the surface of the juice was below the top of the wood when it was done soaking it up, but that was part of the learning experience, too. And the wood came out ok in the end.
> 
> At this point, every time I stabilize a batch, I'm looking for something I haven't tried before to "throw in" to make sure I've covered the bottom of the bucket. I've learned as much from those "throw ins" as I have from the bits I've done on purpose.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

My issue with doing this on a phone is once I select the text, when I click on the link button it de-selects the text.

Rich



> Looks good Rich! Will it be in a corner or do you still have to cut the right side?
> 
> *Duck! * You type what you want it to say like Duck is a madman
> And then you highlight that text (tap tap select on iPhone, long press should work too on iPhone and Android I think) *then and only then * you click the little button to the left of the img button, not really sure what it s supposed to look like and you clear out the box (it has http:// by default) and paste your full link
> 
> Badabing badaboom
> 
> Extra jalapeño and sour cream for me please
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Strange Rich I've had to zoom the page to get it where I can click the button but haven't had it deselect anything unless I clicked somewhere else in the text box.
Here's an example of what I'm taking about, I'd have to zoom in to be able to click it


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here's an example of what I'm taking about, I'd have to zoom in to be able to click it


Grant, I've found that if I click the "img" button first, that puts in extra stuff, and now the link button is accessible. Or insert a few blank lines before the text.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - it's your call if you want that to be your progress pic. Me - I'm good if you say it is. Looks like the miter turned out pretty well. Can't wait to see the grain when you get some finish on it.

Everyone else in the swap - remember to send me something (picture, note, whatever) that says you are making progress on the swap item build. Due date is *Feb 10*

I'm designing as I go so who knows what the final item will look like, but for now it looks like a tornado hit the shop with wood strewn all over the place. I'm a neatness freak so I'm really out of my comfort zone with the mess.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave P is a wizard! It's a major PITA to zoom and get the link button visible. Never thought to hit the image tab! Duh ;-)

Rich - is that Black Palm in the stabilizing tank? Does it really need to be stabilized? I though it was one of those woods that will outlast the cockroaches. I looked at your Festool pic and my wallet just burst into flames ;-) Nice score man. Festool costs a small fortune but, I have to say, I've never talked to anyone who owned Festool products and regretted the purchase.

A suggestion on your miter joint… From the pics is looks damn close. I have been known to take a steel rod and burnish miters that were almost right ;-) It works well on soft woods like pine and poplar but can't say how it would work on hard woods. It won't leave a sharp corner, it'll be like a small chamfer. But, if the wood is pliable enough, it'll just crush the fibers into the gap and you'll still have continuous grain.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yup, black palm. I'm stabilizing it to make sure it doesn't splinter as I'm making something that's more than decorative.

If it wasn't for the desk I'm working on, I wouldn't have bount it. But with the amount ofnpanels and joints I plan on making I said screw it. Plus at $46/month for 2 years I was like oh well… Alcohol may have also have been consumed most of that day when it was purchased..

This wood may be to hard to try that unfortunately.

Rich



> Rich - is that Black Palm in the stabilizing tank? Does it really need to be stabilized? I though it was one of those woods that will outlast the cockroaches. I looked at your Festool pic and my wallet just burst into flames ;-) Nice score man. Festool costs a small fortune but, I have to say, I ve never talked to anyone who owned Festool products and regretted the purchase.
> 
> A suggestion on your miter joint… From the pics is looks damn close. I have been known to take a steel rod and burnish miters that were almost right ;-) It works well on soft woods like pine and poplar but can t say how it would work on hard woods. It won t leave a sharp corner, it ll be like a small chamfer. But, if the wood is pliable enough, it ll just crush the fibers into the gap and you ll still have continuous grain.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P is a wizard!


I just had to quote that.


----------



## Lazyman

Ignore the man behind the curtain.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I think stabilizing the black palm will significantly reduce the splintering and general mess on the edge where it gets cut since the cactus juice will fill all of the voids.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats my hope… Plus it should help it polish up nicely.

Rich



> Rich - I think stabilizing the black palm will significantly reduce the splintering and general mess on the edge where it gets cut since the cactus juice will fill all of the voids.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## bndawgs

Do you guys with lathes feel a worm screw is needed? I need to start getting rid of all this wood I have laying around and should probably turn some of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Never used mine Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

just wondering if that would be a viable option over buying a larger chuck. the one that came with my lathe is on the smaller side and doesn't have the holding power a larger one would have.


----------



## bndawgs

I remember making a bowl in HS and screwing the mounting plate to a piece of wood and then gluing that to my bowl blank with a piece of paper in between. then after i turned it, i split the paper in half and sanded it off the bottom.


----------



## HokieKen

The worm screw just doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy Steve. A glue block would. A faceplate does. But the worm screw just doesn't instill confidence for me personally. Lots of folks use them sucessfully though. So give it a shot!


----------



## bndawgs

if i see one for cheap, i might pick one up. first i need to get all my tools sharpened. i'm afraid to touch them cause i don't want to mess them up. they're all robert sorby and i'd hate to mess up $300+ plus of tools. lol


----------



## RichBolduc

yeah a lot of people will use sacrificial blocks with plywood or other scrap and CA, wood glue or hot glue to it.

Rich



> I remember making a bowl in HS and screwing the mounting plate to a piece of wood and then gluing that to my bowl blank with a piece of paper in between. then after i turned it, i split the paper in half and sanded it off the bottom.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've used the worm screw several times with success. Just pull the tail stock up for support. The faceplate is essentially the same thing but better if the face is flat. If the face isn't flat, a worm screw is good.

Steve when you say "get all my tools sharpened", are you sending them out?? If that's the case, that probably won't suit you well. You should be, and will want to sharpen along the way, during the actual turning process. A roughing gouge in my shop is sharpened more than once during a session usually. Definitely at the beginning of every session.

If you aren't comfy sharpening then I would figure out a solid way to do it on your own with a grinder and jig, or even Sorby has a very nice sharpener…something. If you don't want to mess with all of that, sell the Sorby's and get some carbide tools.

just my thoughts, an edge doesn't last long on turning tools. If you think about how many feet of travel the edge on a turning tools goes through in wood as you turn, it's actually impressive how long they keep an edge. Of course, it's still not that long if you think about how many feet per minute your lathe is spinning.


----------



## bndawgs

> I ve used the worm screw several times with success. Just pull the tail stock up for support. The faceplate is essentially the same thing but better if the face is flat. If the face isn t flat, a worm screw is good.
> 
> Steve when you say "get all my tools sharpened", are you sending them out?? If that s the case, that probably won t suit you well. You should be, and will want to sharpen along the way, during the actual turning process. A roughing gouge in my shop is sharpened more than once during a session usually. Definitely at the beginning of every session.
> 
> If you aren t comfy sharpening then I would figure out a solid way to do it on your own with a grinder and jig, or even Sorby has a very nice sharpener…something. If you don t want to mess with all of that, sell the Sorby s and get some carbide tools.
> 
> just my thoughts, an edge doesn t last long on turning tools. If you think about how many feet of travel the edge on a turning tools goes through in wood as you turn, it s actually impressive how long they keep an edge. Of course, it s still not that long if you think about how many feet per minute your lathe is spinning.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


No, I wouldn't send them out. Eventually I need to get a sharpening setup and learn myself. I got the lathe last summer and turned a few pieces. But the tools are getting dull and I haven't tried to sharpen them yet. I can sharpen a round nose scraper i have with relatively decent results, but that one is a no name so i'm not as concerned with it.

A guy I know, his dad has the sharpening stuff and i need to call him up.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just got my Rikon set up with a 160 and a 600 grit CBN. Also got a Wolverine jig (all 3) with Raptor setup guides… Going to look for some quality HSS tools at the show tomorrow. But I still use the ******************** out of your set Dave. Even the guys in class liked them.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, sounds like you need carbide tools Steve. I can't get through a single project without sharpening every tool I use on it (carbides excluded of course). Just send me your Sorby tools and I'll let you buy some carbide tools from Dave.

;-P


----------



## bndawgs

In hindsight, i should have bought the tormek setup the guy i got the lathe from had. but i wasn't thinking far enough ahead at the time.

peachtree has that carbide set for $162 which is might tempting. could probably sell 2 sorbys and get them. ha


----------



## RichBolduc

Just buy a set off Dave…. They're amazing

Rich



> In hindsight, i should have bought the tormek setup the guy i got the lathe from had. but i wasn t thinking far enough ahead at the time.
> 
> peachtree has that carbide set for $162 which is might tempting. could probably sell 2 sorbys and get them. ha
> 
> - Steve


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the plugs guys, I'm glad to hear you use them Rich. I use mine as well but not for everything. Sometimes a big gouge is just what the doctor ordered. I also have HSS scrapers I enjoy. The carbide however can get you through everything if you really want it to. I use mine often and I have one of the junky first sets, I don't even have a fancy set myself!! That's a problem I should solve.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just a heads up, I do have a short lead time on those at the moment. I've sold out of everything in stock so I would need a little time to get a new set out. Wouldn't be too long, the metal work is done, I would just need the handles made and put on. I also sell just the bars cut for inserts and inserts as well. That's an option.

The Peachtree set looks to be a good deal and they look like full size tools. Mine are a bit bigger and longer than theirs but they have round shafts which I wouldn't like on the carbide tools. It adds too much room for error on the square cutter for sure and some error for catching the round cutter as well.

I would much prefer the square bars myself. Even Woodpecker makes theirs a diamond shaped bar, definitely a no go on that one. I would rather have round I think if I had to choose between them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TEST* :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

It seems to have worked, Tony!


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Steve*, I am in the same boat as you. I have the regular turning tools and no way to sharpen them (yet). Just can't get a grinder, smooth wheel and build a jig to set exact angle to sharpen. Fortunately, I have a set of Dave's carbide tools so I can still turn. The carbides turn smooth and quick and really help on the learning curve. I feel as I get better I will want to go to the HSS tools but for now, I'm turning! If it gets dull, 1/4 turn and I'm back in business! With a small shop, all my turning is outside. With winter here, that makes a whole new problem waiting for a warm day!


----------



## RichBolduc

If you're looking for sharpening stuff Jeff, check out https://woodturnerswonders.com/ . Ken over there was awesome to deal with.

Rich



> *Steve*, I am in the same boat as you. I have the regular turning tools and no way to sharpen them (yet). Just can t get a grinder, smooth wheel and build a jig to set exact angle to sharpen. Fortunately, I have a set of Dave s carbide tools so I can still turn. The carbides turn smooth and quick and really help on the learning curve. I feel as I get better I will want to go to the HSS tools but for now, I m turning! If it gets dull, 1/4 turn and I m back in business! With a small shop, all my turning is outside. With winter here, that makes a whole new problem waiting for a warm day!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser!


----------



## RichBolduc

Now if only you didn't skip out on this swap Kenny….

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Grant, thanks for the hyperlink info and the sexy image, unfortunately, I wasn't clear about my situation. I don't use my phone for the esteemed conversation here. The pictures and text are too small. I use a laptop.

I used to link other documents into a document I was writing, but this is a different animal. I've been searching how to do this but have come up with nothing so far.

Trial

Wait a moment, I wonder if this works. It does!!!


----------



## duckmilk

I'll be darned. Of course, I'll still probably post full links just to annoy Kenney ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Teaser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Do I see pistol grips in the making?



> If you re looking for sharpening stuff Jeff, check out https://woodturnerswonders.com/ . Ken over there was awesome to deal with.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Nice site Rich. Thanks for the tip! Right now it's a matter of cost and space. My Sons got me a oscillating spindle sander for Christmas and I was shocked to see I almost had no room for it. I found a place but now room for a grinder is in question. Cost, I just can't afford it at present. At least I have my carbides, even though after the last four and a half hour turning session I need to order some new inserts.

Speaking of lathe, got quite a bit done on my swap item today. With all the rough turning done I am able to work on it inside without a vast mess. Good day, learned a lot of new tricks!


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, have you had this before?


----------



## GrantA

Here you guys are all taking about wood stuff, I'm worried about what thickness brass and steel to buy & whether my vises be be here in time- guess I better work on a backup wood project too. How about a some-assembly-required cutting board? ;-p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

15 days untill Earl needs progress pictures please *DO NOT MISS* This very important deadline :<))) Thanks ALL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 15 days untill Earl needs progress pictures please *DO NOT MISS* This very important deadline :<))) Thanks ALL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'll have some!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I've been sitting on these for a week. Sorry John.

I finally got out there and did a heat treat on them.










Unfortunately, my file still catches on them. I got them plenty hot enough, I've heat treated many things but without knowing the steel and having a heat treat chart it's hard to tell I suppose. My guess is stainless but I could be wrong. No idea why they won't take a hardening John.










I don't plan to temper them at this point because I don't think they are hardened. What what you like me to do John? I could try another round of heat treat? I could temper them the way they are and send them back? I can send them to an ex girlfriend? I can toss them in the trash??

Let me know buddy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> 15 days untill Earl needs progress pictures please *DO NOT MISS* This very important deadline :<))) Thanks ALL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I think Tony is practicing to run the next swap.


----------



## HokieKen

No pistol Jeff ;-)









Haven't had that beer Steve but double IPA is my jam )


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I was thinking that I would spend this weekend only working on my swap project, since I'm at the point where mistakes will make firewood, rather than being correctable without too much trouble, but then last night I threw a load of wood into the oven to dry it in preparation for stabilizing. Not sure if I'll get a batch running or not today, but the potential is there. But I also realized that if I don't trim the wood to size first thing this morning, I can make one mistake today and trim the mistake off and have a second try. Glad I started working with slightly oversized pieces and planned to cut it down to final size *after* I was done with the tricky bits.

Kenny, I'm thinking if you had blued the steel on your 45, I would've had to send you material for a matching handle…










I guess we've both been spared that. It's probably for the best, anyhow, right?


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Dave, that is a nice color…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Damn that is one SEXY plane. Do I recall correctly that you got it from Mos? I gotta get me one and refurb it. Same goes for a making a hand saw like Fridge made (BTW - you out there Fridge??)

Anyone ever wake up with a really cool idea for a project and then not be able to remember what it was?

Well - I did remember the cool idea this time so I'll be re-making some of Swap Version #1 (there are 2 versions at this point). I almost talked myself into trying some steam bending too. We'll have to see on that. I have to keep reminding myself not to make a baker's dozen of them to try out all of the different ideas.

One other bit of news - looks like I have jury duty at the end of February into mid March. Wonderful. Hopefully it won't interfere with the swap deadline.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Mos' still has 2 of those planes unless he's sold them this week. Better hurry!

No help from me on saw making. Out of my league. Restoring an old one or improving a new one is a cool project too. I have a Crown gents saw that I'll put a cool handle on one day.

That douchebag is guilty.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I dunno Dave, that is a nice color…


It's about 1" square, by 8 long. Let me know if you *need* it, bud.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, I don't need it for anything. It's pretty cool looking though


----------



## HokieKen

This is actually one of the hardest parts of making tool handles/totes for me. 









I have no problems with making stuff fit and getting pin or bolt holes drilled in the right spot or attaching the wood to the metal. But shaping it so it's smooth and organic and comfortable and ergonomic all at the same time… more art than science. Not my forte'. Sitting down with a piece of wood and some rasps and sandpaper with bluegrass in my bluetooth earbuds (see what I did there?) is nevertheless a relaxing exercise


----------



## GrantA

I've never liked using a rasp. I secure the handle (or whatever needs rounded over) in the vise (or clamp it down) and use strips of sandpaper like you'd shine a shoe. I start with 36 grit, then 80, 180 and maybe 220 which is usually enough depending on finish. Something like a plane tote I'll wetsand with Danish oil after that.

Know what else would be great for this? A slack belt on the grinder :-D


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave K,
Thanks for trying. They are hopeless - just toss 'em in the trash.
It's reassuring to know it wasn't just my incompetence, I guess. Need to leave a 1-star review on Rockler for that product.
Thanks anyway!


> I don't plan to temper them at this point because I don't think they are hardened. What what you like me to do John? I could try another round of heat treat? I could temper them the way they are and send them back? I can send them to an ex girlfriend? I can toss them in the trash??
> 
> Let me know buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

Did you find replacement cutters John? I have some small pieces of O1 I could send you if you wanted to grind a couple of your own.


----------



## HokieKen

This is a vise Brian Noell (Bearkatwood) just made for his saw handles. I think I'm gonna need me one. Maybe add some removable auxiliary jaws for saw sharpening…









If y'all are on Instagram, you should follow Brian. He posts some great woodworking and toolmaking pics pretty regularly.


----------



## HokieKen

I use my 1×30 as a slack belt grinder after rasps/spokeshaves Grant. I just need a better view and slower removal to get the shape right.

You need to get a good rasp or two. Rasps are awesome.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You did get a tap and die, that should be an easy good project for you. You also have a metal lathe so you could do a metal screw too I suppose. That's a cool vise for sure. I could see one of those in my shop one day to go with the moxon I plan to build and the bench I'm planning out now. Good one Kenny.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I use my 1×30 as a slack belt grinder after rasps/spokeshaves Grant. I just need a better view and slower removal to get the shape right.
> 
> You need to get a good rasp or two. Rasps are awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen


I use a Milwaukee bandfile for shaping, the belt is just under 3/4" wide and there's a platten under it on one side and free floating on the other side. A variety of different grits are available for really aggressive work to polishing. I do wish it had variable speed, that may be something I need to add soon.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Kenny, I bought the Hock iron Dave P recommended and it was excellent out of the box. Thank you though!


----------



## HokieKen

Good deal John 

Yeti - I have pneumatic belt sanders like that at work. I absolutely love them for deburring metal and tweaking fits. But the couple of times I've tried using it for shaping wood, it just doesn't work out well for some reason. I can't quite put my finger on it but it just doesn't feel quite comfortable…

Dave - I was trying to figure out how to use my knife vise to hold a handle a while back. Then I saw that Brian made that vise for the very same purpose and figured he's a smarter guy than me so I'll just copy him ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

For now though, the leg vise worked out fine


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Good deal John
> 
> Yeti - I have pneumatic belt sanders like that at work. I absolutely love them for deburring metal and tweaking fits. But the couple of times I've tried using it for shaping wood, it just doesn't work out well for some reason. I can't quite put my finger on it but it just doesn't feel quite comfortable…
> - HokieKen


I'm guessing Dynabrade? Yeah the Milwaukee has a different feel than the Dynabrades I've used in the past, like you, I can't put my finger on the difference but for me anyway the Milwaukee has worked quite well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeti - I have pneumatic belt sanders like that at work. I absolutely love them for deburring metal and tweaking fits. But the couple of times I've tried using it for shaping wood, it just doesn't work out well for some reason. I can't quite put my finger on it but it just doesn't feel quite comfortable…


Don't put your finger on a belt sander. It'll sting like the dickens. Kind of the opposite of comfortable. DAMHIKT.

Kenny, that tote on your 45 came out pretty sweet looking. Nice work!

John, glad the Hock blade worked out for you. I've never been disappointed by stuff from Ron.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear you got the Hock iron John. It's a good iron for sure.

Looks awesome Kenny! The vise Brian built should be like a day long build. Nothing special but super awesome.

Dave, my 2X72 has taken many layers of skin from me, the beauty of it, it comes cotterized.  hurts like hell though.


----------



## EarlS

After reading all of the phone discussion I decided to try to post.something from my phone while.in the shop.









Swap teaser


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti - yep, the dynabrade. I'm glad to hear you had the same feeling though. I need to find one of those Milwakee's to test drive somewhere. I haven't looked yet but I bet it ain't cheap. I'm glad you brought it up though, I'll definitely be looking into that )

Dave - Brian put a criss-cross in that vise. Woodcox also made one (I think Brian actually copied him) he posted somewhere in the workbench thread. He used a cam to lock the parallel guide on his. Pretty slick. I'd probably just go simple with a pinned parallel guide though. Especially since it would be at bench height.

Just finished turning a new knob for my 45. Enough fun time. Need to get some welding done…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny- Blues no grass with it though. This posting fom a phone is a pain. Wi-Fi must be frozen. -10 or so outside


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I started reading through the bench smack down thread earlier this week. I've made it to page 60 so far. I'll look for that for sure. My bench will have a cross cross so I don't have to bend over and pin a parallel guide but a bench top one there isn't any bending so I can see it as a non issue. Definitely on my list. With a million other things.


----------



## RichBolduc

Stupid wood working show…..




























Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - Are those bonus items for the swap? Or swag for the swap coordinator?

What are the round pieces? One looks like it might be walnut and spalted maple for turning? Is the square one granadillo? Woodpeckers spacer blocks?

Looks like you are going to be doing a bit of turning.


----------



## RichBolduc

small one is hickory and the large is rosewood. Some of the best prices I've seen. Guess they mostly do online orders too










Rich


----------



## GrantA

I'm proud of myself, made a quick little collet rack for the mill cart and actually cleaned up, put tools away, vacuumed the drill press :-/ hopefully I can make that into a new habit! Still in the process of decluttering from years of bad habits but I'm making good progress!


----------



## Lazyman

Nice score Rich. It's probably a good thing that the wood working shows never seem to come to the DFW area anymore.

My tool score today. My wife spotted a Ring Master for sale on Facebook marketplace this morning for $150. She said happy Valentine's Day! Robson Ranch woodworkers club bought a stand alone unit so put this one up for sale. You should see their club workshop. Wow! 









It's for a 16" lathe so I'm going to have to add a 1" block under it to adapt it for my lathe . Unfortunately, I cannot get these hex bolts out. They screw into an aluminum plate on the bottom. Besides some heat and a persuader anyone have any tips for breaking them loose?


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I have no clue what that is but it looks nice so congrats! I'll have to look it up

I'd try kroil or PB Blaster first. And I'd definitely use a hex adapter on a breaker bar if you're not (versus an Allen key)


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't post the best picture. Just search LJ for Ring Master bowls and you will see what it is used for. Or you can go to Ringmasterlathe.com. Basically, it cuts rings out of a board that you stack to make bowls and other hollow forms. It works similarly to how you use a cutter and a cross slide on a metal lathe. It will make this a lot easier to make the next time.

I didn't have any sort of penetrating oil or a hex adapter of the right size so I was stuck using the Allen key. I did finally break them loose by heating the aluminum plate and putting an ice cube on the bolt and then whacking around the rim of the flat head bolt with a wide punch. Since I will have to replace the bolts with longer ones, I wasn't too worried about damaging the bolt but I obviously didn't want to mess up the hex hole.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/408160 I just seen this one :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Any of you familiar with Lone Pint Brewery? They make Yellow Rose, Jabberwocky, and this Gentleman's Relish.

Hoping to get back to the shop tomorrow or next week, it's been a long week away.


----------



## bndawgs

This was today


----------



## bndawgs

These 10%'ers are going down way too easy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ It's always easier to drink at a monster truck rally. PBR or Beast Ice are usually the popular choices.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> ^ It s always easier to drink at a monster truck rally. PBR or Beast Ice are usually the popular choices.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Milwaukee's beast! Haven't had that for years!


----------



## bndawgs

Beast light ftw


----------



## GrantA

Post # 2019 Woo-hoo

Having a hoppy ipa tonight


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I hardly got a chance to go to fishing last summer. Too much rain caused the Shenandoah to flood the whole damn time.


----------



## bndawgs

Who doesn't like head?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, poop. I brought my epoxy resin that was thick and gloopy inside to warm up on Friday evening. It's still thick and gloopy, so I think it means it's time to order some new. I'll give the 820 from Soller a try, I guess. But that means the glue up that was supposed to be curing this work week won't be done until next weekend, which means changing the order of operations a little, since the components I'll need next weekend won't be done until feb 5th or 6th, and I lose Sunday the 10th to the M-WTCA meet.

I don't *think* it'll be an issue with being ready to ship by mid-March, but this is the second glitch that's eaten up a couple days which translates to a week. Next one means starting to simplify my build and leaving out features I thought added to the cool factor, or else only getting one of the two items finished. And bonus items are getting increasingly unlikely.

Oh well. Maybe we'll get enough snow tonight that I can take a snow day tomorrow instead of shoveling early and just getting to work late.


----------



## GrantA

Dave there's nothing wrong at all with any of the 2-part epoxies from lowe's / home depot/ Walmart. They have devcon, loctite, gorilla etc. Just pay attention to the package if you want clear, some are off-white but they're labeled. 
If you'll be using much in the future and want clear then definitely still get the 820 you'll love it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Grant. I figured I could use whatever they have at the big box, but then I'd have to go to the big box, and I'd rather spend my Sunday morning in the shop. Plus, at this point I think my revised order of operations might be more likely to keep me from screwing up.

I plan for this sort of thing. It's why I started out making three, and dropped to two (with a couple spare parts) last weekend. I would prefer to make two, one for me and one for my recipient, but if I only get one completed by the ship date, that's ok too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dave there s nothing wrong at all with any of the 2-part epoxies from lowe s / home depot/ Walmart. They have devcon, loctite, gorilla etc. Just pay attention to the package if you want clear, some are off-white but they re labeled.
> If you ll be using much in the future and want clear then definitely still get the 820 you ll love it!
> 
> - GrantA


I just bought some from Lowes, it's worth noting the cured tensile strength is only 1500psi vs. most of the other smaller quantities of which most are at least 3000psi. Obviously is matters far less for casting or coating but it would be nice if it was a little stronger especially for stabilizing thin cross sections.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just bought some from Lowes, it's worth noting the cured tensile strength is only 1500psi vs. most of the other smaller quantities of which most are at least 3000psi.


Eek! What I'm doing actually needs some decent strength, so I'm glad I didn't get something like that. It *probably* would've been strong enough, but it would've made me worry.

I just finished with the second time using my LN66 beading tool this weekend. When I started this project, I had no idea I would need it. Working without a plan!


----------



## RichBolduc

Earl. I just saw you asking what those Woodpecker items were. They're miter clamps.






Rich


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, this is the 5 minute cure stuff from Devcon, 8.5oz, about $13. It looks crystal clear to me but doesn't identify that after curing, it does state it can be tinted with dye.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. I already was pretty sure that the 5 minute stuff wasn't good for what I'm trying to do at the moment. I'm going to be cutting and sanding a sandwich of materials across the epoxy joint, and I'm looking for thin enough pieces that I'm actually counting on the epoxy to help strengthen the wood. The stuff I had on hand worked pretty good, but I guess I exceeded its shelf-life. Or got a little hardener into the resin by accidentally swapping caps or something.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I could have used a set of those today. I just spent a couple hours cutting 45 deg miters and getting them glued together for part of the swap item. In fact, the picture I posted last night was the glue-up for one of the panels.

They are going on my want list. I know, if I was Kenny, or Grant, I would whip a set of them up with those fancy metal working machines, or Dave P would whittle a set of them up and toss them in some cactus juice, but I'm just not that talented or motivated today.

Dave - I think we have been getting all of the snow and cold weather that should be staying in MN. I was out shoveling again this morning (twice yesterday) and it was -11. More snow tonight then the polar vortex is supposed to hit later this week with -25 temps and -40 or lower wind chills. I'm guessing that is part of the reason my motivation is gone… it went south where it's warmer.


----------



## HokieKen

At least you have corn Earl!


----------



## RichBolduc

For Woodpecker products there were priced reasonably too. like $20/pair

Rich



> Rich - I could have used a set of those today. I just spent a couple hours cutting 45 deg miters and getting them glued together for part of the swap item. In fact, the picture I posted last night was the glue-up for one of the panels.
> 
> They are going on my want list. I know, if I was Kenny, or Grant, I would whip a set of them up with those fancy metal working machines, or Dave P would whittle a set of them up and toss them in some cactus juice, but I m just not that talented or motivated today.
> 
> Dave - I think we have been getting all of the snow and cold weather that should be staying in MN. I was out shoveling again this morning (twice yesterday) and it was -11. More snow tonight then the polar vortex is supposed to hit later this week with -25 temps and -40 or lower wind chills. I m guessing that is part of the reason my motivation is gone… it went south where it s warmer.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

For $20 I'd buy anything Woodpeckers!

I feel like Ghost Rider when I weld.


----------



## Lazyman

An Iron Man mask would have been cooler.


----------



## bndawgs

Strange, Kenny's gimp mask looks a lot like a welding helmet.


----------



## HokieKen

I really wanted a Duckmilk mask. They don't sell them though. The girls that print the graphics kept stealing them.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my Sanford and Son weekend progress . Blue industrial drawers from a dumpster dive. 2" steel tube from a lifting fixture I snagged from the local Toys R Us when yhey went belly up. 1/2" steel plate my FIL snagged me from a local shop his buddy works at. All I bought was 1-1/4" angle for the bottom shelf/leg braces and the leveling feet. Less than $50 in this baby


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl. Progress picture sent. Let me know if you get them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, we're just starting to get snow now. As dry as the winter has been so far, I wonder if the river will have anything to carry past you in the spring.

Really been enjoying the heated shop, though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Strange, Kenny s gimp mask looks a lot like a welding helmet.
> 
> - Steve


Had to google gimp mask. Glad I had to google it. Not so glad I did…


----------



## HokieKen

And definitely a little concerned that you knew what that was Steve ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Doesn't everyone have a gimp mask??


----------



## HokieKen

Must be an ugly dude thing…


----------



## GrantA

I'm trying not to Google it…


----------



## EarlS

Yikes - I should never google something that shocks Kenny….I should never google something that shocks Kenny…..

Jeff - got them. Did someone change the theme to "Glitter" just because Kenny isn't playing? ;+)

Get your progress pics to me folks!!!

Dave P - I recall you are using a mini split or something like that. Curious what I should look for. I'll need heat/cooling for the shop in the new house and I need to know what I'm going to install so they wire it correctly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a Mitsubishi mini-split, Earl. My garage has radiant electric panels in the ceiling, since that was the best answer when they built it in 2012, but then last summer I had the mini split added. Saving me about $100/month over the radiant (though hard to say for sure - this winter has been much warmer than last winter until this past week), and it's a lot quicker to warm the shop up. The only problem is that its thermostat only goes down to 61 on the heater, so I set the radiant to 45, which keeps the floor of the garage above freezing, and then turn on the mini-split when I get home on Friday night so the shop is warm for the weekend. 61 is just about right if I'm out working in the shop.

But because of the radiant heat, I already had 220 and a sub-panel in the shop (total of 50A of 220, I think), plus four inches of fiberglass in the walls and six inches above the radiant panels in the ceiling.

With the arctic vortex coming, I expect the mini-split wouldn't be very efficient this week, but it's hitting during the work week, so that'll be shut off for the -20F weather we're getting, so I won't be able to say for sure. The garage will be on straight radiant until Friday again.

Ok. Time to go fire up the snowblower and wake up the neighbors. Have a good week, guys!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, the size of the mini split will be determined on the square footage it needs to heat/cool. You don't want to put the biggest one in because it won't run long enough to take out moisture in the air before it brings the place to temp. I did a lot of research on that before selecting mine.

There are a lot of square foot calculators for HVAC units online you can use. You just need to know the square footage and the ceiling height.

If the square footage is low than there are some that run on 120V. I think those are 16000 btu and under. I ended up with an 18000 BYU unit for my shop. Just finished that install a month ago so I'm ready for the summer.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'll check out the link. I woke the neighbors up at 5:00 this morning to the sound of my snowblower taking care of the 4" or so of new snow. Not sure where the snow forecast for later this week will go. The piles are 2-4' deep around the driveway and I'm sure I will add to it more this afternoon when I do the sidewalks.

I thought you agreed to keep all this snow and really cold weather in MN???

BTW - is it a stay home snow day for you?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> BTW - is it a stay home snow day for you?


Nope. I almost never get those. I could work from home, but then I would have to have a working computer in the house.


----------



## EarlS

Are the mini splits something you can install yourself or does it take a pro electrician?


----------



## bndawgs

I believe some of the systems can be diy install. But you'd have to make sure that the AC lines are all precharged if you go that route. But I believe some manufacturers won't honor the warranty if you don't have it "professionally" installed.

April wilkerson has a video on her system install and there's a ton of other videos out there as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Even doing the vacuum on your lines isn't difficult if you YouTube it, have a crappy little vacuum pump and some gauges. I however went with one of the precharged units.

I ended up going with this one. I liked that it had an app and I can adjust the temp from anywhere I am. Let's me cool down the shop in the summer before I get home from work. I can't speak for the cooling on it yet although it blows nice cold air but I do run it even when it's 40 degrees outside to heat the place. Mostly because I can I think.

Install was super easy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are the mini splits something you can install yourself or does it take a pro electrician?


As with so many things, Earl, my advice is "Seek professional help."

It didn't look like there was anything overly complex about installing a mini-split. I would do the electrical myself if I was feeling cheap, but my rule for home repairs is "electricity don't leak." I don't like plumbing or HVAC work much, and I almost always end up spending far too much time chasing a leak to make it worth my time.


----------



## HokieKen

It was about 40 here over the weekend. I left the shop door hanging open while I was outside welding. Desert people are sissies ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Wow you all were chatty over the weekend. I step out for a couple days and come back to nearly 200 new posts.

All of my necessary, non lumber related items for my project arrived and I get to try and lay everything out tonight. I don't think I will get any shop time over the next few day with temps in the negative teens and a windchill reaching -40. They are talking about new record lows for this area.


----------



## Lazyman

This DIY mini split from Climateright looks kind of interesting. Quick connects and no AC tech required according to their ads. At $1100 might be an economical option. They also have some portable units designed for RVs and campers that look even easier that only require you to run a duct inside.

EDIT: BTW, use my link above. If you go directly to climateright.com, you only get a weird recall page. Maybe they aren't in business anymore?


----------



## RichBolduc

My last 2 hours .. milling down 56bd ft of sapele and finishing the stabilizing of some burl caps o had floating around. Hoping to start gluing up the sapele panels, or at least set up the Domino



















Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Finally tried the Domino….. For as much as it was, I don't regret it. Tried it out on a few scrap pieces of plywood I had laying around and jesus christ is this thing amazing…

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

That's some sweet wood Rich!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just cleaned up the wood I stabilized this weekend. Got usable pieces of madrone burl, a piece of apple that's almost down to veneer thickness after I sanded it flat again, a piece of elm that might make a paring knife handle, and some "well, I won't try that again" pieces.

Also got my "one for myself so I can learn what not to do" for the swap done except for the finishing, so I can start on the real one for the swap when it climbs back out of the deep freeze this weekend. Only had, uh… five things I need to not do. Sigh.


----------



## HokieKen

So far I haven't screwed up a single thing on my swap project. And I'm finished.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree. Those burl caps look like mmmm chocolate candy!


----------



## duckmilk

> So far I haven't screwed up a single thing on my swap project. And I'm finished.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hahahaha


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So far I haven't screwed up a single thing on my swap project. And I'm finished.


Yeah, but I've learned a lot more than you!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've almost done with my kitchen cabinet carcasses and I'm also done with my swap. No mistakes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome burls Rich!!


----------



## GrantA

> Finally tried the Domino….. For as much as it was, I don t regret it.
> 
> - RichBolduc


No no you haven't felt the wrath of paying for it! Lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Per Dave's suggestion… Any of you make tool handles? I bought 8 Carter and Son lathe tools at the show and didn't but handles…. Figured I'd make my own. I was planning on using 2×2x12-18 blanks of various species.

After talking to Dave though, he's concerned because they only have a 3" tang on all of them. Will wood be enough with a copper ferrule? Easy would have at least a 1/4" wall thinkneaa between the ferrule and the tang.

Another thing that might be possible is burying a metal tube with an ID the same as the tang.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Worth noting the Carter and sons handles are all aluminum which can take the force.


----------



## duckmilk

> One other bit of news - looks like I have jury duty at the end of February into mid March. Wonderful. Hopefully it won t interfere with the swap deadline.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I got picked for a jury once, it was a dwi, during jury selection they asked if anyone had ever had any issues with police. Now, I have no issues with the police, I admire and respect what they do, Heck, my brother was one before he went to the military. But, I told the truth and told them I had testified against an officer once because he was lying under oath. I was dismissed from the jury.

Now, that may not fit your situation. Maybe you tell them that you like to butcher, mangle and do crazy experiments with wood and that you get really excited doing those things.


----------



## HokieKen

You're an engineer Rich. Figure a bowl gouge hanging over the rest and calculate the resulting torque and how that translates to linear force at the 3" tang. It's probably fine for some light duty tools that don't overhang the rest much. But for big gouges or bowl tools, I'd lean to it being a bad idea. Need to have longer tangs welded on or sink some solid bar into the handles maybe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Extending the 3" is a good idea. I like that one.


----------



## GrantA

I'm planning to extend the square shank of mine through the handle to a butt cap but that's because I'm using a carbon fiber skin over foam core like my fishing rods and I don't want to chance the side load compressing the core. With wood you wouldn't need to do that but 3" is not a lot. I'd probably find some tubing that'll fit over the shanks to lengthen them.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone ever deconstructed a lathe tool like the Sorby or Benjamins best gouges? I wonder how long they make the tangs on their gouges.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know about theirs but mine are 7" Nathan. However, if you gave me a 2" gouge to throw into a handle I would do 10" probably. The force of skip turning like that is greater. Plus the opportunity for a catch is greater which is a lot more blunt force.

Just my .02.


----------



## GrantA

It was supposed to dip into the 20s last night, I woke up about 5 and realized I forgot to leave a faucet dripping but the thermometer was at 42. Guess something shifted


----------



## RichBolduc

So the swap items and those burl caps soaked up about 1/2 a gallon of cactus juice… My guess is most went in to the palm wood for the swap…

a bunch of turning forums claim 3" tangs in wood is fine as long as the ferrule is tight

I won an auction for an older Rotex 150 last night… Damn it….. Will any 17 hole paper work? I'm assuming yes.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Dave P - I just had my first oops moment for the swap item. I've been resisting the urge to glue-up one of the main components and last night I couldn't think of a reason why I was still waiting. So I glued up the cherry version. Later, I remembered that I still needed to cut a slot for a panel to slide into place. Guess I'll have to come up with a different way to accomplish that. Magnet maybe??

Fortunately, the cool walnut version is still un-glued and intact.

Kenny, Dave K you need to send me your progress pictures so I can officially give you both P's. Of course the "P" might not be short for "Progress".


----------



## GrantA

C'mon Earl if you had used fish glue you would be in the clear!

Rich if you need to divert some packages so your wife doesn't see just have them shipped to me. I'll babysit a rotex for you- that's what friends are for!

In other news


----------



## RichBolduc

hahaha no problem… Luckily she's out of town for another 2 1/2 weeks… See what happens when I go unsupervised for 6 weeks!!! Domino 500, Rotex 150, Wen Electric Planer, Wen Belt Sander, 8 1/4" Worm drive skill saw, all the materials for her desk…. New set of lathe tools….

Rich



> C mon Earl if you had used fish glue you would be in the clear!
> 
> Rich if you need to divert some packages so your wife doesn t see just have them shipped to me. I ll babysit a rotex for you- that s what friends are for!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Oh boy. Sorry not sorry but I'm afraid you're gonna hate that planer. Especially now that you have tasted the green kool-aid. Maybe they've improved it but a friend has one, 2 tiny blades that don't last at all and NO clamp on the head so the thickness creeps up as a board runs through


----------



## HokieKen

You spent $12-1500 on a beefy biscuit cutter and a glorified ROS but bought a cheapass planer Rich? If it were me, I'd have a Dewalt biscuit jointer and ROS and a bad ass planer


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh it was a small electric hand planer for like $40. I'll find some use for it.. If I don't like it I can CL it for some of the money back.

Rich



> Oh boy. Sorry not sorry but I m afraid you re gonna hate that planer. Especially now that you have tasted the green kool-aid. Maybe they ve improved it but a friend has one, 2 tiny blades that don t last at all and NO clamp on the head so the thickness creeps up as a board runs through
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh that kind of planer. Makes much more sense ;-) Carry on.


----------



## GrantA

whew good. Here I found you a big planer nearby


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a DeWalt biscuiter also.. .That's sat in the tool box since I bought it… I'll probably put that up on CL list soon unless one of you guys wants to buy it.

As for my regular planar, I put 55 bd feet of Sapele through a DW735 with no issues..

Rich



> You spent $12-1500 on a beefy biscuit cutter and a glorified ROS but bought a cheapass planer Rich? If it were me, I d have a Dewalt biscuit jointer and ROS and a bad ass planer
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I can relate to wanting to get quality tools. The tools that fail in my shop have always been the cheap ones. I'll spend a little extra to get something that is dependable, high quality, and will most likely outlast me.


----------



## RichBolduc

I try to usually. Sometimes I'll buy a cheap version to see if I like it or if it has use like I expect…. If not, not a big loss and resell it. Although I will say, the Wen sanders I have are decent, but I'm sure the Rotex is a whole new level.

Rich



> Rich - I can relate to wanting to get quality tools. The tools that fail in my shop have always been the cheap ones. I ll spend a little extra to get something that is dependable, high quality, and will most likely outlast me.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## Lazyman

It just occurred to me to use a metal detecting stud finder to see how long the tangs are on my Hurricane and Benjamin's Best bowl gouges. They appear to be about 3.5" deep, including the ferrule, with about 9" of steel sticking out from the end. Even my shortest bowl gouge has same depth and steel length-only the handle is shorter. I have one Sorby spindle gouge which is much smaller in diameter. It's tang is only about 2.25" deep with about 6.5" protruding from the end.


----------



## RichBolduc

Woah!!! Awesome idea to check! I never thought of that and thanks for the findings. I'm sure the wood I'm using will be a lot harder too than the stuff they use.

Rich



> It just occurred to me to use a metal detecting stud finder to see how long the tangs are on my Hurricane and Benjamin s Best bowl gouges. They appear to be about 3.5" deep, including the ferrule, with about 9" of steel sticking out from the end. Even my shortest bowl gouge has same depth and steel length-only the handle is shorter. I have one Sorby spindle gouge which is much smaller in diameter. It s tang is only about 2.25" deep with about 6.5" protruding from the end.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## HokieKen

Well color me wrong. But, what's new? ;-) I sure would have thought there would be a lot more tang on bowl gouges at least. If it were me, I would have assumed at least 1/3 of the total length of the tool should be buried in the handle for bowl tools. But, it also depends on the size of the tang.


----------



## Lazyman

One other note…The there is less than 1/4" thickness of wood between the tang and the ferrule. These handles are all of ash which is probably considered one of the best woods for handle. Well, the most common anyway. I guess a wood that you can smack a baseball thrown at 100 MPH over 400 feet will be pretty tough.


----------



## HokieKen

That gives me an idea Nathan. Let's all go over to Rich's with a bucket full of baseballs. Then, while he turns a bowl, we'll all throw baseballs at the handle as hard as we can. Then we can see which causes more stress on the handle, the impact force of the baseballs or the sustained stress of the torque applied about the tool rest. It'll be fun AND nerdy!


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, perhaps it is the diameter that compensates for the length of the tang. (Yeah I said it.) The handles flare over 1.5" wide by about the halfway point of the tang's depth and then taper from there. The ferrule is about 7/8" OD.


----------



## RichBolduc

hahahahahaha Come on down Kenny… Just leave the cape at home…. But I know some of the woods I'm using are iron wood, marble wood, indian rosewood and some other random stuff that was super heavy from Woodcraft's scrap bin. I may use some ash or hickory if I need more.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I wish my Woodcraft had a scrap bin! I give them crap all the time for what they charge for wood. Their sale prices are ridiculous more often than not…


----------



## RichBolduc

They actually raised the price by $1/lb for this last batch because it was all good quality stuff. So it was $5/lb instead of the usual $4/ I found a place with really good deals on turning stuff though at the woodworking show.

http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/

I may order some of that Norfolk Pine because it looked amazing turned…

Rich


----------



## EarlS

I wish I had a local wood store where I could go dig through a scrap bin…... and not Homer's Depot. My "scrap bin" is buying blanks from Bell Forest Products.


----------



## HokieKen

That place has some pretty decent prices Rich. Not sure how their shipping works out but next time I need some turning stock, I'll give them a shot. From the few species I browsed, their prices are extremely competitive.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah Kenny lets do it! Because, it's not the sustained stress but the sudden stress from a catch that will cause you to dirty your shorts, we can have Rich pushing his new gouges into a spinning live oak blank with his eyes closed while we throw baseballs at the handles; blindfolded to make it a double blind test.

Earl, we are going to need Rich's address so that we can show up unannounced-we wouldn't want to bias the test.

EDIT: Rich make sure that you have some beer on hand to make sure the test goes well. IPA's are good.


----------



## RichBolduc

yeah they had a ton of stuff at the show. In the pic I posted, those blanks were from them. I'd assume their shipping is going to be about the same as Bell.

Rich



> That place has some pretty decent prices Rich. Not sure how their shipping works out but next time I need some turning stock, I ll give them a shot. From the few species I browsed, their prices are extremely competitive.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny already has my address… lol I know there's beer in the fridge, just not sure what the wife left as I'm a whiskey drinker. If we need to though, there's plenty of breweries near my house.

Rich



> Hah Kenny lets do it! Because, it s not the sustained stress but the sudden stress from a catch that will cause you to dirty your shorts, we can have Rich pushing his new gouges into a spinning live oak blank with his eyes closed while we throw baseballs at the handles; blindfolded to make it a double blind test.
> 
> Earl, we are going to need Rich s address so that we can show up unannounced-we wouldn t want to bias the test.
> 
> EDIT: Rich make sure that you have some beer on hand to make sure the test goes well. IPA s are good.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

I just put a couple of fairly large turning blanks in a cart and checked out the shipping. It is high, $17.50 for 2 blanks totaling $32, but that is still probably competitive with my local woodcraft or Rockler would be for blanks that large.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good findings Nathan!! I'm surprised really.

On a side note, not to be the whole nay sayer again but, the harder the wood, the more brittle the wood. Just because ironwood is harder than ash, it doesn't mean it can take a beating. You really need to look up the modulus of elasticity of each species you plan to use to see if it can handle the abuse. I'm not saying it won't work, I'm just giving you a reminder. They don't make baseball bats out of ash because it's cheap, there's a reason.

Someone video the baseball throwing thing, I want to see how the turning comes out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I just put a couple of fairly large turning blanks in a cart and checked out the shipping. It is high, $17.50 for 2 blanks totaling $32, but that is still probably competitive with my local woodcraft or Rockler would be for blanks that large.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan, try adding more blanks and I bet up to a certain price point that shipping stays the same. I have the same issue with my orders, they are charging you $17.50 with the assumption of needing a large flat rate box which is $17.50 when you sign up with a shipping partner ($1 discount) so they need to charge that but you could potentially fill the box more and come out ahead. Of course, they could have it set per piece too, I didn't test it or anything but it's worth playing around with to see how they need to do it. Small business shipping is the worst, and expensive.


----------



## GrantA

Just buy a pallet of blanks and I'll get it to a terminal near you, that's how to get cost per piece down!


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, the shipping does seem to level out. By about the 3rd through 5th bowl blank, the shipping costs seemed to hover around 36-38% of the list price for the blanks.

One thing that annoys me about my local Rockler is that they often charge by the board foot for their blanks but the BF numbers written on their blanks is greater than the actual BF of the blanks. I understand the whole nominal vs actual dimension thing for dimensional lumber but that really should not apply to rough turning blanks. They do have some blanks priced by weight which is fine as long as they actually weigh what they have written on them. End of screed.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure how Woodcraft prices their blanks. I just know they're too high. Every year or so, I go to West Penn Hardwoods down in NC and load up on turning stock. I wish they were local. Prices are great, selection is second to none and they have huge B-grade discount bins that are a treasure trove for turners


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wish I had a local wood store where I could go dig through a scrap bin…... and not Homer s Depot. My "scrap bin" is buying blanks from Bell Forest Products.


Come on up to the big city some time, Earl. We'll set you up. ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just Googled West Penn hardwoods, that could get expensive. It's only 1.5 hours from me and on the way to Grandma's house east of Greensboro.


----------



## HokieKen

Stop in if you can Yeti. Even if you don't buy anything, just seeing that massive amount of square footage filled with wood of every kind is awe-inspiring. And some of their slabs will make you weep. Price and beauty ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had Keim lumber ~2 hours from me when I lived in OH, some areas were more like a museum than a retail store but they had everything including tools, doors hardware, etc. Every once in a while they had pretty good sales and more than once it would have been quicker for me to just dump the whole cutoff bin in my cart vs. carefully sorting through everything and ending up with 95% of it in my cart. I still have some very pretty quilted maple 1×6 they were selling for $1.99/bdft. I just wish I had bought more.


----------



## bndawgs

Question for you guys. I'm thinking about making a workbench soon and I just got a 12/4 slab of white oak about 18" wide and about 75" long. Does it make sense to leave the slab whole and add on a section to it to get the width i'm after? or should i rip the slab into strips in order to laminate all the boards together for the total width?

milling would obviously be easier if i cut the slab into boards, but not sure if there's a benefit to either way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I assume you mean 12/4 slab? That's a nice start if you're final top thickness is planned at less than 3" then I would cut the slab in half and put the addition material in the middle of it as a contrasting wood or something. There isn't anything wrong with using a full slab. That's how they did it in the 1700's on up. You might need to flatten it more often of course.


----------



## bndawgs

whoops, yes 12/4. oooh, i like the idea of cutting it in half and adding a piece in the middle.


----------



## RichBolduc

Maybe cut it in the middle for a tool well? How dry is it? It would suck for it to warp when you're done.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

I haven't had a chance to check. i've been so busy with work. plus my garage is full from my snowblower. lol


----------



## HokieKen

It depends on your bench design Steve. If it were me, I would probably go with a split top like Rich suggests but I would cut it around 14" instead of 1/2 way. The a 4-6" gap with spacers to keep the 2 pieces aligned and continuous, then the other 4". I'm a fan of the tool wells but not of two completely separate top pieces.

Here's how I did mine:


----------



## bndawgs

that looks really nice. would 3" or possibly just shy of 3" be suitable? or am i better off getting more material and cutting it to lay on end


----------



## GrantA

Steve how deep are you wanting it? 18 seems pretty good to me, I'm planning to build a split top soon using up a bunch of 4/4 red oak I have so mine will have a lot of gluing! 
I'd say the 3" thickness is fine but can't soak from experience. I'm guessing the only place you might wish it was thicker is if you're going to use holdfasts, I assume 4" would hold better. 
Other than that carry on and keep it simple with the slab!


----------



## HokieKen

I think mine ended up around 3.5" thick. I think 3" is plenty. Holdfasts will work fine as long as you have at least 2" and oak is pretty heavy so I think it will still be beefy enough. On the other hand, if you want it thicker, it won't hurt anything. You have to buy more wood and it'll be more work. Like I said though, unless you just want more beef, I think you'll be happy with about 3". (Insert joke here)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's what she said.

SMH, I'm like an 11 year old.


----------



## duckmilk

Grammercy Tools holdfasts are designed for 1 3/4" or thicker bench tops. I have heard before that if the top is too thick, the bottom of the dog hole might have to be enlarged a little for the holdfast to work properly. Anyone have any experience with that? That makes me think 2 to 3 1/2" would work well.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are the holdfasts that I have Duck and they work perfectly in my 3-1/2" benchtop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My low bench started out about 3" thick. I wouldn't have wanted to go with a thinner slab, as it's moved enough that I've planed more than a quarter off of a few spots in order to make it flat again. Any thicker, and it would probably still be moving…

Dave, it needed to be said.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, I just looked at the Grammercy ones this afternoon and their prices are competitive with what it would cost me in time and material to make my own, probably cheaper. But, I need to make that bench first. I've had the wood stored for 3-4 years now.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P,
So you have a low bench! I want one too. Maybe if I had time to use my regular bench more I'd also have time to make and learn to use a low bench.
I got the Schwarz book on roman workbenches, in which he goes into great detail on low bench history, it was a fun read. Did you?


> My low bench started out about 3" thick. I wouldn't have wanted to go with a thinner slab, as it's moved enough that I've planed more than a quarter off of a few spots in order to make it flat again. Any thicker, and it would probably still be moving…
> 
> Dave, it needed to be said.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, John. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/332489

Most of the work was flattening it since the elm just kept moving on me. Should've let it dry longer, but I wanted to use the darned thing.

Read both Roman Workbenches and Ingenious Mechanicks, plus a whole bunch of other LAP books.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeah, I just looked at the Grammercy ones this afternoon and their prices are competitive with what it would cost me in time and material to make my own, probably cheaper. But, I need to make that bench first. I ve had the wood stored for 3-4 years now.


Duck, my friend who forges made a set of three holdfasts for me for my low bench. They're rebar and ended up being 5/8" diameter when done. I made 11/16" holes in the benchtop for them. He enjoyed making them and since they were made with what was essentially scrap, the price was pretty reasonable. And I haven't once noticed that they were non-standard once I was done drilling the holes. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Time for a confession.

Last night I was trying to get caught back up on the swap item. I needed to make a router template for an arched piece. It's been a while since I had to make one so I kind of forgot the steps. After fumbling around for an hour trying to remember how to get a nice curve for the arch I finally got something drawn on the wood that looked like it might work.

I pulled the bandsaw out, took off the metal blade, and put on a new 6 tpi blade. I noticed the cut was burning really bad. Burning on a bandsaw blade cutting 1/2 mdf?? So I pulled out the manual and read through it a couple times before I found the note that said the teeth needed to point down, if not turn the blade inside out. Sure enough, after I twisted it a bit the teeth were properly oriented and it cuts properly. I checked the metal cutting blade and it was backwards as well.

I wonder how many other things I've forgotten how to do correctly around the shop?


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha Earl don't sweat it, could happen to any of us. I thought you were gonna say it was backwards though 
I remember one day at my last house seeing the neighbor (who was not so handy) using a borrowed little jobsite tablesaw in the backyard. That little saw was screaming, I knew something was up. I got a little closer and saw him struggling to keep the wood flat on the table and I shut it down for him. Blade was backwards. He couldn't believe the difference


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, if you look closely, each tooth will have "THIS SIDE DOWN" stamped right above the gullet. If your blade doesn't have that, I'd call the manufacturer and ask why not.

Oh, and, BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I was cutting some plastic (UHMW) on my TS and forgot to switch the blade back when I cut a board and had that happen. Fortunately, it was an old blade.

Kenny - no it wasn't the TS blade I sent you…. I'll check the sides of the bandsaw blades and see. I think they are Olson blades. And yeah I deserve it….


----------



## bndawgs

Wonder if you should have stood upside down to the make the cut?


----------



## RichBolduc

Just have the hamsters run backwards so the wheels turn the other way.

Rich


----------



## recycle1943

> Time for a confession.
> 
> Last night I was trying to get caught back up on the swap item. I needed to make a router template for an arched piece. It s been a while since I had to make one so I kind of forgot the steps. After fumbling around for an hour trying to remember how to get a nice curve for the arch I finally got something drawn on the wood that looked like it might work.
> 
> I pulled the bandsaw out, took off the metal blade, and put on a new 6 tpi blade. I noticed the cut was burning really bad. Burning on a bandsaw blade cutting 1/2 mdf?? So I pulled out the manual and read through it a couple times before I found the note that said the teeth needed to point down, if not turn the blade inside out. Sure enough, after I twisted it a bit the teeth were properly oriented and it cuts properly. I checked the metal cutting blade and it was backwards as well.
> 
> I wonder how many other things I ve forgotten how to do correctly around the shop?
> 
> - EarlS


just can't help myself - TeeHeeHee

sorry Earl, hardly any consolation but you have to know you are not alone

I'm pretty sure my wife came out to the shop and turned my Freud dado blades backwards and made me burn thru the first cut on a tissue box


----------



## EarlS

I figured that the board as a whole would get a good chuckle out of my ineptitude…....

Steve and Rich - thanks for the out of the box suggestions to make things work ;+P. Initially, I just took off the blade, turned it around so the teeth were facing down but quickly realized the teeth would be running on the guide bearing and I knew that wouldn't work.


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant - I was cutting some plastic (UHMW) on my TS and forgot to switch the blade back when I cut a board and had that happen. Fortunately, it was an old blade.
> 
> Kenny - no it wasn t the TS blade I sent you…. I ll check the sides of the bandsaw blades and see. I think they are Olson blades. And yeah I deserve it….
> 
> - EarlS


Not the sides Earl, it's stamped on the teeth. On the edge. You may need a magnifying glass to read it. ;-)

I have an old 8" blade that doesn't have carbide teeth that I keep just for putting in the TS backwards for cutting brittle plastics. Never used it on UHMW though, that seems to cut fine with a regular blade for me. Acrylic is what I've used it for.

And, of course I'm gonna razz ya but we all have those moments ;-) I'll make my own confession… Last weekend when I was welding, I spent 20 minutes trying to figure out why I couldn't strike an arc. I had wire sticking out. Welder was plugged in. Welder was turned on. Oh… I guess the ground clamp doesn't work so well when it's clamped to the handle of the welder…


----------



## Lazyman

I could have been worse. At least you didn't cut it and re-weld it the right way. ;-p I have mine welded into a mobius strip. That makes it twice as long so it doesn't wear out as fast.

Right now I am sitting here wondering how/why it would have been turned inside out in the first place.


----------



## RichBolduc

You could try taking off all the teeth and flipping them around so they're facing the correct way…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, with hand tools it's a lot quicker to notice when you're using it wrong. Just sayin'.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've done that Earl. I never tried cutting like that but I have mounted a blade with teeth in the wrong direction and when I went to hand turn the wheels to check for tracking, a little swearing ensued. It's always a pain to get a 1" blade on that bandsaw so when I make a dumb move like that it adds to the misery.


----------



## HokieKen

> I could have been worse. At least you didn t cut it and re-weld it the right way. ;-p I have mine welded into a mobius strip. That makes it twice as long so it doesn t wear out as fast.
> 
> Right now I am sitting here *wondering how/why it would have been turned inside out in the first place*.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have that happen sometimes with thinner blades when I do the "coil it up dance". Sometimes they will roll over on me.


----------



## Lazyman

My problem with hand tools is that there is always something wrong with them. It couldn't be my technique.

Dave as a hand tool guy, I am surprised you didn't buy or make hand vacuum pump for your stabilizing rig.


----------



## EarlS

I have yet to master the "coil up dance" to get the blade coiled up small enough to go back in the box. I know it's like tying your shoes, once you learn how to do it the process is simple. I need to re-watch the youtube video to see how it's done.

Dave P +1


----------



## GrantA

No Earl the dance is when you *un*coil a resaw blade!


----------



## Lazyman

> I have that happen sometimes with thinner blades when I do the "coil it up dance". Sometimes they will roll over on me.
> 
> - HokieKen


I guess it just has never happened to me but I don't use the typical method I've seen where you put one foot on the blade and twist as you push downward.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave as a hand tool guy, I am surprised you didn't buy or make hand vacuum pump for your stabilizing rig.


Oh geez. Four hours of pumping that? Or even more for oak or walnut? I think I've found my limits.


----------



## HokieKen

> No Earl the dance is when you *un*coil a resaw blade!
> 
> - GrantA


Nah, uncoiling is easy. Welding gloves, long sleeves and a face mask. Let that thing go where it wants ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I just throw it in the grass like a grenade. Gotta keep Bo away for that job


----------



## HokieKen

> I just throw it in the grass like a grenade. Gotta keep Bo away for that job
> 
> - GrantA


I'm not sure if it's really the "proper" way but, in HS shop class, that's exactly how we were taught to uncoil a blade. Toss it so it lands on the spine and stand back…


----------



## Lazyman

Ahh. Now I understand how the blade gets inside out.


----------



## HokieKen

Very possibly Nathan ;-) I must say though, I don't do it like that these days. I'm always afraid a tooth will get bent or damaged. Of course if I did it in the grass like Grant, that problem would go away )


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, here's a good video from Paul Sellers on coiling up your bandsaw blades. The first time he coils it, he does some ninja move that's totally badass. I've tried to master that. Never done it even once. Fortunately then he goes on to show how mere mortals can do it. That's how I do it. Snodgrass shows an effective way in his video too but for me, Sellers' way is just more effective. YMMV.


----------



## Lazyman

Popular woodworking video shows an easy way to unfold.


----------



## HokieKen

> Popular woodworking video shows an easy way to unfold.
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't take tool advice from hipsters who roll their jeans up over their boots. I'll just keep the shop Band-aid box full.


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry, I should have warned you not to watch to the end of the video.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, you should Nathan. Some things can never be un-seen.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I run a 1 1/4" 1.3tpi blade of just over 154" on my Grizzly bandsaw and I usually uncoil by hand, recoiling has to be done carefully and with a firm gloved grip. It's got quite a bit of spring in it. I don't use bread bag twist ties to hold it either, I use zip ties.


----------



## bndawgs

deleted


----------



## GrantA

Well damn Steve tell us how you really feel!

Hey wasn't it you that had the bell's hopslam 10%? 
I saw those in the store today but they were $18/6, I had to pay quarterly taxes today I'll stick to $10-12/6 this week


----------



## bndawgs

sorry, was trying to post a picture of some spoons that the cub scouts asked if i could make. but i think they might just want to figure out how to burn lettering onto them. the pic didn't come through.










you should have picked up a 6 pack. it's seasonal and only made a few weeks a year.


----------



## GrantA

Well I didn't know that I guess I'll have to get some. I got a few new ones or of the singles door to try. Here's Dank-o-saurus from Texas - Nathan have you seen it? 









And Bo got a new toy, doesn't squeak but he loves it- probably because it bounces erratically unlike a ball 
They say it's an artichoke but I know the truth - it's a hop bud!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - looks like you are turning Bo into a lover of fine cuisine and beverages.

I could go for a libation for the sore muscles and back from shoveling another 4" of snow. That makes something like 30" since the 12th. At least it was only -5 F rather than the -27 this morning. I did prioritize things and worked on swap stuff for a couple hours. Amazing how much better the band saw worked tonight….. Only had one blow out on the template routering.


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Earl!


----------



## Lazyman

Haven't seen the Dank-o-Saurus (Edit) Grant. Was it any good? I'm due for a beer run. I think I am down to 2 (drinkable) beers in my fridge.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got a LOT of work done on my swap item(s) yesterday. Only had one minor set back. I am so glad I put the time in a while ago when I had one pretty day outside. Now I need one more to get things close to where I want it. I had got the main parts where I could work them in the shop. Started prep for one more part I have to turn. If need be, I can turn one part in the cold. Just dress warm.  The rest is pure warm shop work. At least my progress pic is in and I am going to make it despite the trips to North Carolina I have been making. Had another trip last Monday and Tuesday. May have to be there for three weeks soon with home on weekends so I am pushing to get as far as I can so all I will have is the details to do.

I have to say, what I am making is "turning" out pretty! )


----------



## EarlS

*Reminder for all*

Progress pictures need to be sent to me by next weekend. Doesn't have to be finished, just something that shows that you are "progressing" and still in the swap. I'll send everyone that hasn't sent a progress picture a reminder email next Friday.

Take a minute, take a picture, send it to me. [email protected]

That's it.


----------



## bndawgs

will you guys remove people who don't send in progress pics? always wondered how that would work.


----------



## HokieKen

> will you guys remove people who don t send in progress pics? always wondered how that would work.
> 
> - Steve


Yep.


----------



## bndawgs

> will you guys remove people who don t send in progress pics? always wondered how that would work.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Yep.
> 
> - HokieKen


ok, good. not saying it'll happen. but i hate to see people try and take advantage


----------



## PoohBaah

What are we going to do with people like Kenny that never sign up but send progress pictures?


----------



## RichBolduc

Besides the stabilizing pic I posted, my table saw should be cleared off this weekend sometime. Been using it as an extension of my assembly table for that desk build….. The Sapele panels for the drawers are glued up, and today I'm hoping to glue/epoxy up the slab. Then I have about 2 dozen cuts to make, a couple of turned parts, assembly and shaping.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

peachtree has the incra i-box jig for $140 shipped.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What are we going to do with people like Kenny that never sign up but send progress pictures?


I know what I'll be sending if I get Kenny's name. Hint: starts with a g and ends with litter!


----------



## Lazyman

I just know Kenny is reconditioning that plane he's been blogging about as a swap item.


----------



## RichBolduc

I have his address if you want to send him that anyways….

Rich



> What are we going to do with people like Kenny that never sign up but send progress pictures?
> 
> I know what I'll be sending if I get Kenny's name. Hint: starts with a g and ends with litter!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## jeffswildwood

> will you guys remove people who don t send in progress pics? always wondered how that would work.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Yep.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ok, good. not saying it ll happen. but i hate to see people try and take advantage
> 
> - Steve


Having run a swap myself, I know the roughest times for the moderator is the progress pics and the shipping. You want to make sure everyone gets a swap item. Many times people sign up and the only post you see is "I signed up". He don't know if the swapper is still in or not. Almost everyone comes through but if one person don't it makes it rough on the man running the swap. If anyone is having trouble, let him know. He (we) may be able to help!


----------



## PoohBaah

> peachtree has the incra i-box jig for $140 shipped.
> 
> - Steve


I have one and I am a big fan of it….. might even be getting used for my swap project.


----------



## RichBolduc

The swaps I've been part of (the last 3 done) I don't think anyone who's name remained after the progress pics didn't send and receive something. Which is pretty cool I think considering we're sending random strangers stuff and hoping that a random person sends us something. Shows there's still some integrity left out there.

Rich



> I just know Kenny is reconditioning that plane he s been blogging about as a swap item.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## doubleG469

You boys have been busy again, must be too cold to get out from in front of the PC.

Nathan, remember that odd three lobbed piece of wood your wife was so happy i took? Well here it is in it's final form, well two forms one log.



























And Yes I almost made a funnel out of this one. Hit the screw chuck hole so I inserted a dowl and moved on.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm tempted to ask for that I-box jig for my birthday. just wondering if it's one of those long term tools?

i'm assuming i'd need a flat top blade to go with it right?


----------



## RichBolduc

I've heard of people keeping them for a long time because of how effective they are. I'll probably just make a box jig add-on for my sled once I build the sled. Yes on the flat top blade, unless you want to clean out every joint with a chisel.

Rich



> I m tempted to ask for that I-box jig for my birthday. just wondering if it s one of those long term tools?
> 
> i m assuming i d need a flat top blade to go with it right?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## PoohBaah

I use a dato blade with mine.

I kicked around the idea of making my own but realized that buying it out weighed the time waiting to build one.

And you can build cool things like the box I built for the box swap.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm kicking around making the King's Fine Woodworking extreme miter sled or buying the Incra…. I figure material wise there isn't really much of a difference. Although I'd need a miter gauge for the incra one since mine isn't that great….

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

> I m kicking around making the King s Fine Woodworking extreme miter sled or buying the Incra…. I figure material wise there isn t really much of a difference. Although I d need a miter gauge for the incra one since mine isn t that great….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


neighbor of mine bought the plans for that sled. he priced it out, and with all the materials needed, it was close to $250 if i remember


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah I have the plans for that and his spline sled. I bought them when his dog had some pretty mad medical bills so it was a vet fund purchase. Also, $250 would be about the cost of the miter gauge and sled from Incra…. I do have scrap materials laying around for everything but the top t-track

Rich



> I m kicking around making the King s Fine Woodworking extreme miter sled or buying the Incra…. I figure material wise there isn t really much of a difference. Although I d need a miter gauge for the incra one since mine isn t that great….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> neighbor of mine bought the plans for that sled. with all the materials needed, it was close to $250 if i remember
> 
> - Steve


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Reminder for all*
> 
> Progress pictures need to be sent to me by next weekend. Doesn t have to be finished, just something that shows that you are "progressing" and still in the swap. I ll send everyone that hasn t sent a progress picture a reminder email next Friday.
> 
> Take a minute, take a picture, send it to me. [email protected]
> 
> That s it.
> 
> - EarlS


PLEASE DONT MAKE ME ANGRY *YOU WOULD NOT LIKE ME ANGRY* :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

I have the Incra iBox and it is well worth the $ IMHO. It's like any other jig though, if you don't use it very often, you may not get your $'s worth. You definitely need a FT blade and I would highly recommend a dado stack so you can do different sizes of joints.


----------



## EarlS

I can speak to the quality of Neil's box joints. That box is sitting on the buffet filled with my daughter's tea stuff.

What's that green stuff in the background of your pictures Neil??

I can make box joints on the Leigh Dovetail jig but the Superjig can only make 5/16" or 5/8" fingers (I think those are the correct sizes). I think the D4R has more adjustment capabilities.

Alternatively, I use a dado stack and the TS fence with the Wixley readout. Use a scrap piece as a spacer for the offset and clamp the boards together. After the first pass, the scrap goes into the cut as a key. You can cut all 4 sides at the same time since they are clamped together on the miter bar.


----------



## PoohBaah

> What s that green stuff in the background of your pictures Neil??
> 
> - EarlS


I have gone to painting the snow green in my winter madness.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Gary. Those bowls turned out really nice. I guess I should just turn over all of the wood I find to you. That Bradford pear is one of my favorites to turn. It also retains its bark really well for live edge stuff. On some smaller turnings, I have even turned the bark really smooth and it sands and polishes to a really cool pattern. I probably have a few other pieces I can give you that my wife would like for you to have if you want some more.


----------



## EarlS

I like the color of those bowls. I assume they are bradford pear based on Nathan's comment. Kenny sent me a chunk of bradford pear that I'm going to try to incorporate into the swap. I'm curious if you stained them?


----------



## HokieKen

It was probably some oil on that Pear Earl. The one bowl I've turned from it went much darker with a coat of BLO applied.


----------



## GrantA

This feels like cheating…


----------



## EarlS

Grant - make sure the blade is pointing the right direction…...someone just had that problem - I forget who that was???

Kenny - I'll do a BLO test on the pear. I still have to get the router sled out and flatten the top/bottom this weekend. That will also give me a better idea of what the grain looks like.


----------



## GrantA

Hehe yeah it's on the right way, cuts through 1/4" 304 stainless plate like a nice steak and cuts brass bar like butter  
Stupid hacksaw…


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it's kinda nuts how much easier that bandsaw makes life when your working with metal. Enjoy Grant!


----------



## GrantA

Now I need a cutting table of some sort, to support or at least catch drops.


----------



## HokieKen

Lots of examples online. I don't have a pic of mine but just bolted a mild steel plate onto the housing.


----------



## HokieKen

Like this:


----------



## RichBolduc

The most nerve-racking glue-up of my career… 16 dominoes and a $350 slab.









this should clear up my workspace a little bit so I can start doing cuts for the swap.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

I've been following along for the past 2 weeks just envying the progress everyone has made. Haven't had time for a lick of WW in 2 weeks.
Driving me crazy. 
It's the weekend but I have to catch up on school, attend to the usual family obligations, and have a backlog of side work to do. I'll be lucky to do anything on my swap item in the next few days…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Plus I have a pickup bed full of insulation to put above the garage ceiling (it is uninsulated now). And a shop up the street appears to be throwing away a decent door I may not be able to resist turning into a new assembly table… hmmm… so much to do…


----------



## Lazyman

That is probably less frustrating John than staring at your pile of parts thinking, can I really make this work? Starting to think about plan B.


----------



## GrantA

This one's been on tap at my favorite watering hole for a bit, they said with another so I found some cans - any of yall get scofflaw beer? I'm not sure if they're available outside GA


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan, You should have kept them! Bradford Pear is a dream to turn and the color is almost natural. (oh and that piece you thought was red oak, nope, Bradford pear too)

Earl - I used some EEE (like Yorkshire grit without the price tag) and a single coat of Danish Oil. I've found that green Bradford pear will be very blonde but dried will turn a deep caramel color on it's own. I'm still trying to figure out the CA glue issue with it. if it cracks the ca will leave a darker stain that will not come out. no matter how much you sand it.

And you know me, I'm a wood junkie. I'll take anything you don't want to turn.


----------



## PoohBaah

I seem to migrate to the darker beers when the snow starts flying.


----------



## RichBolduc

Progress pics sent in Earl

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Snow, never heard of her 

We've had it kinda sorta sick to the ground a couple times in my 35 years. I remember the closest we got to it in South GA when I was little, the street was iced over so dad cut the handle off a galvanized trash can lid, locked a couple c-clamps to the lid for a rope to pass through and dragged us up and down the street. Fun times!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Added a couple of "P"'s to the list. There are a lot of folks that I know are working on their swap items. Take a minute to snap a picture and send it to me so you can join the "P" club. That includes Kenny and Dave Kelley…..


----------



## HokieKen

I "P" a lot when I have IPAs. That count?


----------



## EarlS

Dave - it just hit me that you have to have litter to make glitter…...I'm sure that is profound in some way.

Kenny - You have to read the entire sentence….... "Take a minute to snap a picture and send it to me". You can't just jump to the fun part of the sentence.

I don't know if that's the kind of progress that I'm looking for, though I suppose it does qualify as progress as you are in the process of consuming the IPA. Keep that in mind for the beer swap (as well as the picture). Don't forget to sign your work.

If I'm reading your post correctly, you want to be a late entrant that missed the sign up by just a bit? I could bend the rules a bit for your, Dave K, or Duck. You might have to make 2 items, one for the swap and one for the swap coordinator. As others have noted your "teaser" blog about what you are doing for the swap looks interesting ;+).

I still need a picture though if you want me to put your name at the top of the "P" list. Them's the rules, and I wouldn't want to have to have Tony explain them to you.

Looks like I should be able to get an early start on a full day in the shop. No snow, gonna be above freezing today, and best of all, no shoveling. Of course the Groundhog saw his shadow so that means we still have 6 more weeks of winter (and just about that many weeks until the swap ship deadline).

On to a shop question - thoughts on the best way to make a thin 2" or 2-1/2" disk but without a hole in the middle. I was going to try and make a template and use the hand router with a guide bushing to cut it. I have a circle jig for the router but I don't think it goes that small. A Forstner bit might work for the template hole if I have one that is large enough. I don't have any hole bits for the drill press. The disk needs to perfect since it will be a focal point.


----------



## HokieKen

That's easy Earl. Lathe.

Second choice would probably be a gasket cutter in the drill press if it's thin stock. Clamp the piece down well and spin the cutter at the slowest speed. You could even spin it by hand probably.


----------



## Lazyman

I would just rough it out on the bandsaw by hand and then sand to the line on a belt or disk sander. Simplest method in my book.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm with Nathan on this one. Scribe the circle with a compass, turning saw or bandsaw to cut it, then sand (or spokeshave) down to the line.

Just got home from the Homer Depot. The vent fan in my bathroom decided that it would still suck, but would no longer turn on the stupid compact fluorescents, so I had to go get a model with a quieter fan and LED lights.

Now to the shop. I might install the vent fan myself, or I might pay the man. Haven't decided yet. But I wanted to be sure to get the shopping done before the store got busy.


----------



## GrantA

Like Kenny said the lathe is king for a perfect circle, I'm happy to help if you'd like. 
Next choice I'd use a gasket cutter or hole saw without the pilot in a drill press. 
The saw/sand combo will work fine but you said it needs to be perfect. I feel like the router would be finicky for that small of a circle


----------



## bndawgs

Can't you take the drill bit out of the hole saw?

I just read the groundhog saw his shadow. No more winters.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Can t you take the drill bit out of the hole saw?
> 
> - Steve


This sounds like a good idea. I have never tried this but it should work. The only problem I see is a hole saw makes such a rough cut. Sanding would make it rough to keep it perfect. Best choice I see is a lathe. If no lathe, maybe use your drill press as one. I've seen that done before.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, Grant is so much smarter than Nathan and Dave.

;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Man, Grant is so much smarter than Nathan and Dave.


And yet I am a wizard. That must make Grant a Dorothy or something. ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

You're only a wizard when I agree with you. Today Grant is the wizard ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Grant said. Just clamp that sucker down on the table really well and go slow and it should be good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or just finally buy a lathe Earl. It's only a lathe….and then the million accessories to go with it.


----------



## bndawgs

Debating between a dinosaur wood bank or dinosaur bandsaw box for my son's birthday. Only have a week to get it done.


----------



## bndawgs

Which means I'm going to need a spindle sander.


----------



## EarlS

Dave P - installing a bathroom fan/light is a PAIN. I did that a couple years back and part way through realized the version I had wouldn't fit in the metal box mounted in the ceiling from the original one. Of course there was no good way to get at the nails or whatever was used to mount the box to the joist. I wound up buying one that fit, and it was louder than the original one. You might be $$ and frustration ahead by letting a pro that does it a lot take care of things.

Well, I could buy a lathe (and ALL$$$ the accessories) like Kenny and Dave suggest. I'm going to ask my Dad if he still has the one I remember from when I was a kid.

For now - I've got the various ideas knocking around in my head so I'll probably start with the bandsaw idea and work from there. I have a feeling I'm going to be trying several methods until I get a really good circle. I'm also contemplating changing from a circle to a tear drop or something like that where I can template router the profile.


----------



## bndawgs

I replaced our bathroom fan. Total pain in the butt. Mainly due to the shortcuts the builder takes. And the fact that I wanted to use the existing hole and nothing mess with the drywall.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, would an arts and craft store sell perfect circles out of plastic? Might allow you to use a flush bearing bit on the router table. Would just have to use some sort of clamps to hold the workpiece.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl i would use a band saw the disc sander to clean it up just a small finish nail poking through will hold it in center :<)))


----------



## doubleG469

> Or just finally buy a lathe Earl. It's only a lathe….and then the million accessories to go with it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


AMEN! I know why it's an old guy hobby, they are the only ones with enough disposable income to afford all the tools and accessories.


----------



## doubleG469

Earl, tap a finish nail into it, snip off the end, tap onto plywood sacrificial sheet and bandsaw it out. simple simple


----------



## GrantA

> Or just finally buy a lathe Earl. It's only a lathe….and then the million accessories to go with it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> AMEN! I know why it s an old guy hobby, they are the only ones with enough disposable income to afford all the tools and accessories.
> 
> - doubleG469


Pffft 
Price some basic tooling for a metal lathe or mill 8-0


----------



## RichBolduc

Used item score!!!! Things a beast in taking off the caul's on that desk I'm working on.










Hopefully I can get the legs cut today too.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

You're using a sander to remove cauls? Huh?


----------



## RichBolduc

Yup!!! They we're plywood so I pealed them off to the last layer and am sanding off the rest and glue. I saw Matt Cremonas do it this way.

Rich



> You're using a sander to remove cauls? Huh?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh. Makes sense now.


----------



## RichBolduc

Couple of super minor gaps… Going to round them over and fill what needed with sawdust… For a first time waterfall project cut with a skill saw i!'m fairly happy….





































Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Looks real nice from here Rich!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Rich!

I discovered that beyond my epoxy being a brick, one of the small metal pieces I had ordered is missing. So now I've got two things I'm waiting to get delivered before I can make any more progress with my project for the swap.

I did manage to completely jam up the filter in my shop vac last weekend. Guess it's time to get the dust deputy connected up for real with the blast gates and stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

When y'all clean your shop, like clean deep, do you ever have the urge to just throw everything away and start over? I'm thinking about it…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I usually threaten to burn it down and move somewhere else, Kenny.

Got the dust deputy connected to the shop vac, and then both the belt sander and bandsaw connected to the dust deputy. Maybe this time the shop-vac filter will last more than a month. :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> When y'all clean your shop, like clean deep, do you ever have the urge to just throw everything away and start over? I'm thinking about it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I did mine back in the fall. You wouldn't know it now though. Took me three weeks! Found things I forgot I had. Then had to find things that got moved during the clean up.


----------



## EarlS

I still have to do a spring cleaning in the shop plus I have to pare down the accumulated stuff for the move.

However, on the bright side of things - *Dad is going to bring his lathe *when they come out for the youngest daughter's HS graduation.

I texted him this morning after getting the usual response from Dave and Kenny - "Get a lathe Hippy". I remember it from when I was a kid. It's painted red and old. Didn't realize how old until he told me he bought it when he was in machinist school 50+ years ago or so. That makes it almost as old as me. I'm thrilled to get to use something that he used when he first started learning how to use a lathe.

It should be a fun project to work on with him. I've never seen it in operation. Definitely will be blog material.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Earl! You mentioned machinist school, is it a wood or metal lathe?


----------



## HokieKen

> Awesome Earl! You mentioned machinist school, is it a wood or metal lathe?
> 
> - GrantA


Was wondering the same  Either way, good job putting on your big boy britches!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> When y'all clean your shop, like clean deep, do you ever have the urge to just throw everything away and start over? I'm thinking about it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


You still have six more months I still see open spots for more stuff.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, let me know when you're throwing everything out? I'll swing by and pick some stuff up.


----------



## RichBolduc

Road trip to Kenny's!!!

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job Rich. That thing is going to come to life once some finish hits it.

Kenny, I say that all the time. That's why the tablesaw is leaving me soon.

Awesome about the lathe Earl. Seriously an awesome chance to do a small little project with your dad too. He'll enjoy that a lot.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks… Still flip flopping between Waterlox and Semi-Gloss Arm-R-Seal. Recommendations?

Rich



> Awesome job Rich. That thing is going to come to life once some finish hits it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Road trip to Kenny s!!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Say when Rich, I'll be on my way. "Operation shop clean up". (I'll bring my truck) )

Edit: Ken buys the beer! ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I'll post mine so you don't feel as bad.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ya'all making me think my shop is clean…..lol

Rich


----------



## GrantA

I just picked up a small can of Fiddes hard wax oil, it might be just the thing for your desk Rich
Check out the coffee table Derek Cohen just built - scroll to post #9620 in this thread


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm a fan of arm-r-seal satin myself. Oil based one. Gloss is a lot of finger prints. The wife wanted gloss on the dining room table and I hate it. Finish turned out great but man it is a lot to keep it looking finger print free.


----------



## RichBolduc

I was kind of leaning towards the Waterlox as I think it will darken it slightly and make the grain pop more. I'll check out that oil Grant.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Are all us wood workers this messy? My shop:




























I hope you don't feel so bad now Ken!


----------



## GrantA

So I'm gonna have to go ahead and build a new table for my big Green egg here soon, will probably use some wide 5/4 deadhead (river recovered) cypress for the top. 
I've gone back and forth whether to have it on casters, it would be really convenient as I could roll it under a roof when it's raining. If I used casters on my deck I wouldn't think twice about a wood frame but I'm thinking I'd like to move it down to the patio which is pavers and is not real flat. I feel like it'll get a lot of stress rolling around. 
What do you guys think? Wood frame or steel? 
If I do a steel frame it'll probably be built like this with 1-1/2" square tubing which will act like a face frame.


----------



## GrantA

Oh Rich I got a small can off Amazon but one of the guys said you can get tiny sample sizes from the fiddes site for a few bucks. I love oil with wax on top, this is both in one shot so should be awesome. I will see about getting it on something tomorrow and post my thoughts here


----------



## RichBolduc

Awesome. Thanks Grant.!!

Rich


----------



## bigblockyeti

At least y'all have shops, I've got everything haphazardly crammed into a three car.garage that's smaller than my previous two car.garage in addition to everything from the shed and dedicated shop. The guy fixing the drywall that was supposed to be done before we closed means I'm constantly having to shuffle everything around to accommodate him finishing ASAP.


----------



## GrantA

I feel your pain shuffling stuff around yeti! You'll get there soon!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm in a 16×17 room with a sliding glass door on 2 sides so I lose a lot of wall space. I'm going to shift equipment around tomorrow and try a new layout I think.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant, what bout wood with bigger diameter wheel? Should take bumps better.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Are all us wood workers this messy? My shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don t feel so bad now Ken!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


is that hemp Jeff :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

LOL, nah Tony. In winter my Wife's porch plants get a new home, in my shop, in the window. That *is* a litter box to the left, by my little router table. (If you can find it) Shop cat Zoey needs one or she *will* re-leave herself in the saw dust under my table saw.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rode out today and when I got home, I found several large pieces of baltic birch plywood on my porch swing. I have no idea where it came from or who left it there.


----------



## RichBolduc

Speaking of random wood…you do anything with that flame box elder I sent you?

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well my day was striking a stellar deal on some oak. I'm not a huge fan of oak but I couldn't pass this up. 500 BF.



















Probably good because I have tons of places to store wood purchase as you can see all the free space.



















I even have some leaning against the bandsaws.









And some poplar taking up floor space.










We probably shouldn't talk about the 18 mesquite slabs outside right??


----------



## GrantA

Better get busy milling that oak Dave then you don't have to store it! 
Bigger wheels won't necessarily help, I could just put 2 wheels on one end but I was wondering about rackinf forces if I set it down on uneven ground which is entirely likely.
If using wood I'll use M&T joinery, probably painted yellow pine 4×4 legs (I'll have to taper em of course) and 2x for rails


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, I don't feel so alone now. Thanks boys ;-)

The good news is that I do have a purge pile that I'll offer up once I finish cleaning. Nothing big but I do have a couple of functional hand planes and some (not quite) squares. I'll offer it up to the swap gang before everyone else ;-). Don't get excited, it isn't anything special, or I'd make room for it…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Half the oak will be my kitchen cabinet drawers, the other half will be a new workbench. So I'll be storing half of it somewhere for awhile. The workbench build is not in the near future unfortunately.


----------



## HokieKen

Only true studs have Oak workbenches. Nice choice Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

$1bf made the choice for me. I had Kenny Syndrome on the bench materials. I'll fancy her up one way or another though.


----------



## Lazyman

If I could just get this 3rd of my shop under control…









I would have room to clean up the rest of the shop. Of course if I would finally finish making hangers for the tool wall, I could clear off an entire shelf


















And of course not all of the mess is actually inside the shop.


----------



## GrantA

Glad to see in not alone either, it's a constant battle! I'm making good progress since I had to clean up my act a little to fit the mill inside. Speaking of, finally got about an hour to work on cleaning her up, this is just mineral Spirits & elbow grease. OK and a little wire brush. Maybe a few more hours and I can call it good for now - trying to avoid scrubbing too much once the VFD is attached!
I'll climb up top in the morning to scrub the motor cover and get the chainfall down
Still need to relocate the pipe Clamps to… The list goes on 
Before & after


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dude Grant Glad you got those pics in the right order so people don't get confused. That's usually hard for most people.


----------



## GrantA

Haha I fixed it, i had no idea it was light grey!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well now my post doesn't make sense. Let me fix it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wouldn't have guessed grey from the pics you sent previously. She's pretty man. Seriously a nice mill brother.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jeffswildwood

> Speaking of random wood…you do anything with that flame box elder I sent you?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Not yet Rich. I planed some down to get ready for a box.


----------



## RichBolduc

Nice. How did it look in person? I just went off pics online.

Rich



> Speaking of random wood…you do anything with that flame box elder I sent you?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Not yet Rich. I planed some down to get ready for a box.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice. How did it look in person? I just went off pics online.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Looks good, lot's of red streaks. Lot's of rough wood also. Will definitely have to be used as a specialty box so the rough can be highlighted.


----------



## EarlS

OK - 41 posts - I'm going out to the shop for now and I'll read all of them later tonight when I'm tired.

Grant - build one with and one without casters. Whichever one you don't like I'll take. Building a BGG cart is on to do list once we get moved to the new house this summer.

I am obsessively neat so I just finished tidying up, cleaning and vacuuming my shop so I can make a mess today and clean it up.


----------



## RichBolduc

Here's my mess…. Once I get time I want to build a charging/power tool rack/shelf above the compressor and where the drum sander is.





































Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know how you work with those tools Rich. All the tables are bowed and warped!


----------



## RichBolduc

lol… Good old panoramic pics!!!  The miter station actually could be redone as the top isn't perfectly level with the saw table… 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

That's actually a really good use of space Rich. You have a lot of tools packed in there and it still looks roomy with space to maneuver and actually use them.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thanks… Everything's on wheels too except the assembly/outfeed table. I have 400lb flip up casters I still plan on putting on, but not sure if they'll work.

What you can't see to well in the pics is to the right of the miter saw near the door is my router table and planer under the bench or the 2hp HF dust collector 2/ a 55 gallon drum separator attached to it.

I have a 20 gallon drum coming in i'm going to stack on the shop vac with a dust deputy I have floating around for a small parts DC system.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, When you get done cleaning your shop tonight feel free to add my P, I emailed it a couple days ago. Let me know if need to resend.
I'm envious of your clean shops, mine is an absolute disaster. I'd post a pic but I'm embarrassed. Some of the ones y'all put up as showing how messy they are only serve to make me more embarrassed… it's that bad.
To the point that I used the tailgate of a pickup this morning as a work surface for laminating a countertop, because there was no way I was gonna get everything off my workbench, or assembly table, or tablesaw, or router table, to create a work area.
And when I have time to either work or clean, too often I choose work.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Very unique countertop I was laminating:









Meanwhile, the rest of the shop:









I think that sums it up.


----------



## HokieKen

I did it! I cleaned it up and it's sooooo neat and I have soooo much room! )))


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait….









Nevermind :-(


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jeffswildwood

All these shop pictures tell me one thing. Were all the same when it comes to shop neatness and order.


----------



## GrantA

> All these shop pictures tell me one thing. Were all the same when it comes to shop neatness and order.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Except Earl. He doesn't play that game


----------



## HokieKen

At least I don't use my tailgate as a shop surface!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait…









Nevermind…


----------



## RichBolduc

I may or may not have a cut in my bed liner on my tailgate from a jigsaw..

Rich



> At least I don't use my tailgate as a shop surface!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Okay… I really think waterlox was the right way to 
go. It's really making the colors pop on this wood.










Rich


----------



## duckmilk

That waterfall table is going to look great Rich.

Kenny built a workbench just to act as another storage shelf.

My shop still has sawdust on the floor from a year ago. After days of looking, I finally found my shop broom. It's still where I found it but now I know where it is.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy Super Bowl Day guys! I think I'm gonna record it so I can go back and fast forward to the commercials ;-P

Good news update, I got moved to maintenance at the distillery. I get to fix machinery malfunctions and such now. Much better than keeping the place looking nice and pushing a broom (hence the lack of concern about where my shop broom is).


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the heads up John. You are now part of the "P" club.

One week from today folks - progress pictures are due.

I wound up making circles a couple different ways. The router with the circle jig provided the smoothest edge with the least burns. The bandsaw version was OK except it isn't round any more after sanding off the saw marks. There will just be a 1/8" hole in the disk.

Congrats on your promotion Duck. What kind of distillery?


----------



## duckmilk

I'd like to see what circles you're making. Didn't quite get my mind around what you needed. Glad it's working out though. I assume you're still going to try it on your dad's lathe?

The distillery makes mostly vodka now, some gin and occasionally moonshine. They used to make a really great bourbon, sold that brand last year (which really PO'd the head distiller) but hopefully will start making it again this year with a different name, I hope. I'm not a fan of vodka. I've been there over 2 years now, started on the bottling line. I also got a raise for being there 2 years. Most of the people there are young and don't last too long. I put in 15 hours a week--tough on an old fart.


----------



## GrantA

Duck! Are you allowed to say which one? My wife and I both love Tito's but I think that's a different part of TX? 
I've been tending the bar (beer & wine only tonight) but am off duty now, great party sponsored by my wife's work


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Duck!

I made progress today. And I took a picture. Does that count, Earl?


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, missed out on an brand new ibox jig for $80 on CL.


----------



## HokieKen

Who farted in the barn Grant?


----------



## GrantA

'Twas me Kenny 
;-0

Lol that was before folks got there

Had one tragedy tonight, Sara (my wife) scared me when she said that… turns out I can replace it, can't fix it though 
Circa 12/25/18:









Tonight- R.I.P. :








At least she was wearing it and loved it! I'll make a new one, thinner & narrower and will try some hardener on it. This one just had a CA glue finish

Steve, you think you missed out on a deal, I think you missed getting violated in a parking lot ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Steve, you think you missed out on a deal, I think you missed getting violated in a parking lot ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


Tomato - Toma'to


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, seemed legit

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=592798


----------



## PoohBaah

Looks like you should buy it all Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

I was too late. Someone else is buying it all today. Or at least they should.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you can't have two P's next to your name unless you are making 2 swap items (are you?).

Duck - I'll try to remember to take a picture of the discs tonight. I'll also try to get a picture of the shop after I get it "cleaned up". I'll probably try a lot of stuff when Dad brings the lathe out in May. I'm already starting a lathe wood pile. The first project will most likely be a knob for the Stanley 45 plane I bought from Mos after seeing Kenny's refurbishment blog. The plane should be arriving today.

Grant - looks like that would make a great shop.

Tom Grin was added to the Progress list. Anyone else?? Get me your progress pictures….


----------



## GrantA

Earl do you have any pictures of the lathe? We're still sitting here wondering if it's a wood or metal lathe


----------



## GrantA

Here's some *progress* Earl, I've uncovered more paint ;-) Gotta switch to a bigger brush now, mineral Spirits in a spray bottle is working nicely


----------



## HokieKen

> Lol, seemed legit
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=592798
> 
> - Steve


That was a smoking deal on that Incra sled too. Sorry you missed out on that lot, somebody scored!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looked like some good stuff Steve.

I assume Earl told his dad he wants to turn wood so I imagine it's a wood lathe. Although you can turn wood on a metal lathe I'm sure his pops would have mentioned something.

Earl, you're going to catch a bad bad bug when you turn something. It'll be awesome. I think you're going to like it. Can't wait to see what you think.


----------



## EarlS

I think it is a wood lathe but I don't have pictures. I'll see if he can get me the make/model.

Careful Grant, if you take off too much of the crud it might not run properly. BTW that things a BEAST!!! Shouldn't you be working on the BGG cart? Spring is coming and I will need time to blatantly plagiarize your work if I'm to have it finished for the Graduation party….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - you can't have two P's next to your name unless you are making 2 swap items (are you?).


Well, I made "the one to get all the mistakes out of my system" (which was *quite* successful) and now I'm making the one that one of you will get. Unless I find too many more new mistakes to make and have to build a third item.


----------



## HokieKen

Ok, as promised, you guys get first crack at my junk bin ;-) Below are some pics of the first round of purge stuff. Anything you want is yours for the price of shipping. If you want something shoot me a PM. Stuff will go in the order PMs are received.

This is my "junk" box. This stuff is junk. There are no Veritas or LN irons in there. I don't think any of the irons have names on them. But, they are irons. I think the little Defiance smoother can be completed. The jack plane bases are bases only and they have cast-in frogs. IIRC, the stippled lever caps came with those and I'm pretty sure the short irons/cap irons did too. But, the hardware was long ago pillaged so you won't get that. The totes and knobs came from somewhere. Maybe off those planes, maybe not. The combination square is actually a decent head. No name on it but it appears to be hardened steel. However, it's not square. That could just be because of the cheap crap blade in it. The other blades/scales are all Aluminum as well. Anything unclaimed will go to the Habitat store.


----------



## RichBolduc

Can I just give you my recipients address and you send him random stuff?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I don't give a crap where it goes as long as it leaves my shop Rich. Long as you pay for shipping, I couldn't care less what address I ship to ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

How much extra to use glitter instead of bubble wrap or packing peanuts?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave - you can t have two P s next to your name unless you are making 2 swap items (are you?).
> 
> Duck - I ll try to remember to take a picture of the discs tonight. I ll also try to get a picture of the shop after I get it "cleaned up". I ll probably try a lot of stuff when Dad brings the lathe out in May. *I m already starting a lathe wood pile*. The first project will most likely be a knob for the Stanley 45 plane I bought from Mos after seeing Kenny s refurbishment blog. The plane should be arriving today.
> 
> Grant - looks like that would make a great shop.
> 
> Tom Grin was added to the Progress list. Anyone else?? Get me your progress pictures….
> 
> - EarlS


Hold the hell on! I just realized that my "scrap" bin in Earl's shop is about to become Earl's turning stock…

Earl, we were just kidding buddy. The gag is up. You don't really want a lathe. They're no fun, frustrating as hell and extremely dangerous. All but the cheap ones worship Satan and eat puppies. The cheap ones still worship Satan but they're vegans.


----------



## HokieKen

> How much extra to use glitter instead of bubble wrap or packing peanuts?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Already included in shipping cost ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Kenny! With all that extra room you have now I found you a jointer! If it's too big I'll trade you my 12" for it, man I want a 16 to match my 16" planer…

There are a couple PM90s in VA for sale too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant, not sure how much it would be but Sonora Wood works on here (Charles) is going to be selling his 16" jointer he restored. He even had a custom helix head made for it. It's old iron, looks sweet too. You could reach out to him on that. He would prep it for shipping I'm sure and I know a dude who does freight stuff for a living that could probably figure out a stellar deal.


----------



## HokieKen

Tell ya what Grant, I'll get that jointer and trade you for your 12" and $2500. You pay shipping.


----------



## GrantA

BAHAHAHAHA Kenny that sounds like maybe possibly a terrible deal

Dave I would love to but it's not in the cards right now, one day I'll find one that needs restoration for cheap. One day…


----------



## doubleG469

> Earl, you're going to catch a bad bad bug when you turn something. It'll be awesome. I think you're going to like it. Can't wait to see what you think.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Earl's about to go down the rabbit hole! all other wood working will be ancillary and it's a lot like owning a boat. Once you get one all you can dream of is getting a bigger one with more bells and whistles. Oh and don't get me started on the tools.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - no worries on scrap. I make enough of it that there will always be more than enough for me, you, Dave, Grant, the random dude walking by. I filled a 30 gallon garbage can with scraps the other day and I could probably fill another one and still have stuff in the scrap bin. I might have to try my hand at making boards out of smaller pieces of wood. Call it patchwork lumber.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny - no worries on scrap. I make enough of it that there will always be more than enough for me, you, Dave, Grant, the random dude walking by. I filled a 30 gallon garbage can with scraps the other day and I could probably fill another one and still have stuff in the scrap bin. *I might have to try my hand at making boards out of smaller **pieces of wood. Call it patchwork lumber.*
> 
> - EarlS


Call it cutting boards!


----------



## bndawgs

I like scraps! I could use some when i start making some wooden toys for the kids.


----------



## Lazyman

I closed my eyes and scrolled as soon as Kenny said something about showing what was in his junk drawers. At least he warned us.

Man! it's suppsed to push 80° Here today. Yesterday was nice enough to work out on the driveway prepping a cheap old 10" delta bandsaw for my wife to sell and I'm out in the shop with the doors open today and it's really nice out here.


----------



## HokieKen

Been awfully nice here too Nathan. We've topped 60 three days in a row now! And that's after single digits last week. Poised for tomorrow and Thursday to possibly set record highs for February with both topping 70. I really like my job and like working but some days, it's just beyond torture to have to be in here…


----------



## EarlS

You guys SUCK!!! I was thrilled that it hit the 40's and celebrated by working out in the shop in shorts all weekend. It was a balmy 57 with the heater running now and again. Of course, tonight more wintery mix is on the way. That's PC for snow AND ice.

I just found out that Dad built the lathe from castings and such while in machinist's school. Oh yeah, this will be a very special piece of shop equipment.

Biggest problem with scraps is the cost to ship them. Even flat rate is expensive.


----------



## HokieKen

That is awesome Earl! That will be a really cool piece of machinery. Can't wait to see that sucker )

And, I'm more than happy to pay for shipping on scraps.

Is your 45 coming home today? Remember, it has to be a little uglier than mine…

Have I shown y'all my 2×72 belt grinder? Here it is:


















Little machining and assembly yet to be done but I dug it out during my spring cleaning yesterday and got kinda re-excited about it


----------



## GrantA

Pretty rough here too Earl…









I'd better get a video of my belt grinder running before Kenny finished his so I won't be last. His is prettier though


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I d better get a video of my belt grinder running before Kenny finished his so I won t be last. He is prettier though
> 
> - GrantA


Fixed that typo for ya.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, what VFD is that in the background of the second picture?


----------



## GrantA

It's not an ABB box


----------



## HokieKen

It's this one. I have a 2 hp 3PH Baldor it will be running for the grinder


----------



## GrantA

Interesting. It's about half the price of my abb drives. You'll have to let me know how you like it

Did you get the extension cable for the display? That's pretty slick, $12 and you can mount the drive further away from dust but put the controls right up front


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, actually when I unearthed all the parts for the grinder yesterday, it reminded me I needed to order that extension cable. So, I ordered it this morning. That's the same VFD AZ Dave has on his grinder and it's been going strong for over a year. Naturally, it has to be put inside a housing or enclosure since you won't get a TEFC device for anywhere near that price and a grinder generates a ton of dust. IIRC, Dave just mounted his in Rubbermaid tote.


----------



## EarlS

Added Lazyman to the "P" club.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thing has served me well for a year of fairly heavy use. I do plan on making a new grinder stand and I'll do away with the rubbermaid bucket when that happens but overall it should be good. It'll be in a cabinet after that.

I'm happy with it, I bought the same type for my metal lathe and wood lathe as well to get them down to single phase. The removable face plate is actually awesomeness. Great feature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought that box looked familiar. I just received my 3rd Lapond and they've all worked out well for me. The very first one I had issues getting some of the parameters set correctly as the manual left a little to be desired but after that, it was smooth sailing. They can't be beat for the price, I can't think of anything else that can run 2hp for only $100.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So we had about a tenth of an inch of freezing rain last night into this morning, and now the temperature is headed for zero, and we're supposed to get another 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow.

Apparently winter noticed we'd been getting off easy here in Minnesota and decided it was time to fix that.


----------



## GrantA

So does that drive not have a brake? That's what it looks like but I thought one review mentioned it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Some models do and some don't. I think they all have the same stuff, it's just whatever OS they plugged into the thing since they were all probably made in the same building.


----------



## HokieKen

The one I have does not have brake capability. This one does.


----------



## GrantA

That's what I was thinking, the abb I just got was $186 shipped so not a huge difference. Makes me feel a little better at least lol 
Brake is probably not a big deal on the grinder, maybe not even the mill but I love it on the lathe!


----------



## duckmilk

Grant, I work for Western Son Distillery located in Pilot Point TX. They now distribute to somewhere in the range of 40 states. Sometimes I have seen shipments of empty bottles they get from Tito's when their own supplier is running behind lol.

The other day I saw a KBAC vfd laying on the shop bench at work, missing the control knob. I don't recall which model. I should have asked them what they were going to do with it.


----------



## GrantA

Never heard of that one duck, will have to look for it!

OK fishing for ideas & suggestions on my green egg table - I'm thinking realistically an open design is better than a closed one with cabinet doors. 
If I go the open shelf route I like the idea of offsetting the egg to one end and using 2 wheels on that end so i can pickup the other end and move it like a wheelbarrow.
I don't however want it to look like a wheelbarrow… I was thinking of mounting wheels on the inside of the legs and I found this picture online. 









It'd be nice to have the wheel hidden behind the leg but a 4" wheel might be too small. I could use 6" wide legs and 5-6" wheels though.

Then I'll have to decide what to do for storage still, I need a big box/drawer of some sort for extra grates etc. That could be a box that sits on the lower shelf, could even have bottom mount drawer slides (if they make any suited for outdoors?)

Last, I'm thinking I'll use some nice wide cypress that I have (up to 18" wide) and the top will be say 26-32" deep and maybe 5-6ft long. With such wide boards, would you use breadboard ends?


----------



## duckmilk

I like that design. Since you have to cut a hole in it anyway, why not rip the cypress into narrower pieces and skip the breadboard ends?


----------



## GrantA

*gasp* no way, I'll have an 18" circle endtable top for my living room ;-)

If I'm gonna use narrower boards the wide ones can stay on the rack for something else. This is river recovered old growth cypress


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Here in IA I would go with doors so you can store essentials out of the weather. That shelf would be full of snow right now.

Shop pictures - fair disclosure - I did pick up the swap stuff and put it away




























Duck - here is the circle jig and disks I made. Initially I was hoping to find a way to make them without the pilot hole.




























This also showed up today from Mos:


----------



## GrantA

No such thing as snow here Earl, I've got pollen everywhere right now like you've got snow

Shop looks great, it's nice to have goals, thanks

For anyone wondering here's what the deadhead aka sinker aka river recovered cypress looks like, this is a rough board misted with mineral Spirits 









Sometimes they get some figure like this 








The widest board I have on hand has some pretty figure like that. I have some 9-11" that might make more sense to use though


----------



## duckmilk

I agree, save the wider stuff for something else.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck, the first thing that popped up when I checked out Western Son Distillery would certainly make any head distiller want to be making bourbon again. I would think that kinda stuff wouldn't fly anywhere but Austin or maybe out in California.


----------



## bndawgs

Working on a Dinosaur bank for my son's birthday. Hopefully he likes it.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - that will be cool!

Earl, did somebody rob you?! Have you fallen on financial hardships? Did your wife sell all your stuff? Whatever you're going through, I'm sorry man. I hope soon you can fill your shop with tons of crap.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl definitely looks like he could use some more stuff in there.


----------



## GrantA

Look how clean his walls are Kenny, he definitely didn't do any metal work or machining, yet! If yall haven't noticed the back wall of my shop I'd galvanized steel over plywood up to 5ft (width of material, I got a single 20ft piece for that wall from a friend's hvac shop). I'm going to put a piece on the side wall where the mill is in the corner too, just cleaning the mill I've noticed specks on the plywood wall to the right. 
Any grinding would likely leave evidence on the wall too. Good job Earl keep it up!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not real sure anyone has even been inside there Grant. I think it may be hermetically sealed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl, why don't you come on over for dinner for the weekend. The weather is better.

Put a guy like earl in my shop and lock him in, it's bound to look good by the end of the weekend.


----------



## GrantA

Good idea Dave! I'll have Earl down for smoked brisket and pizza, the shop will be clean(er) when he leaves and he can measure /copy my new table. Maybe next weekend… :-D


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like my calendar will be full for the next couple of months helping all you slobs clean your rooms. Don't make me call your moms. ;+)

When I was in high school I told my girlfriend that my bedroom was so clean it could have been in a Monastery. She didn't get the hint.


----------



## GrantA

> She didn t get the hint.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## bndawgs

Sounds like Earl would make a great wife.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

Tread lightly gentlemen. I wouldn't want to aggravate a CE who can keep a workshop that clean. Fairly certain someone like that could dispose of a body efficiently and without leaving any evidence…


----------



## GrantA

Steve he said gentlemen, not sure who he's talking to…
Also keep in mind Earl is in charge of this swap, he could give your name to Mr Nobody


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dang, you guys are out of control. I was serious about getting Earl in the shop and leaving him be. I would throw food under the door and something to drink. People like Earl are easy to poke fun at but we all secretly wish we had some of that type of OCD I'm sure of it. I know I do. My wife always tells me, "Tidy people are always tidying" wish I was better at that.

You guys went to a whole new level.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm jealous of all the room he has. My wife always says she wants to move. I told her there better be a big ass space for a shop or I'm staying put.


----------



## GrantA

Oh I'm serious too Dave! My shop has a full sized fridge full of beer too, gotta sweeten the pot. That also could have something to do with why I don't spent more time tidying up…
I'm trying hard to get into the habit of putting things away as I use them, hard when I still have homeless tools though, still working through that lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh I m serious too Dave! My shop has a full sized fridge full of beer too, gotta sweeten the pot. That also could have something to do with why I don t spent more time tidying up…
> I m trying hard to get into the habit of putting things away as I use them, hard when *I still have homeless tools* though, still working through that lol
> 
> - GrantA


Whatcha got Grant? I run a shelter for homeless tools.


----------



## GrantA

oh I don't have any that are bums sleeping under the tablesaw just tools that I haven't decided where they should live besides on the bench, or saw, or jointer…


----------



## Lazyman

For the tools that I have made hangers for on my tool wall, I am usually much better at putting them back after using them.


----------



## EarlS

What - no one noticed the picture of the pretty "new" Stanley 45 I posted?


> Too busy picking on the nerdy guy


In the spirit of Valentine's Day










As Grant mentioned, I am running the swap…...hmmm

I will be downsizing my shop when we move since I lost the "discussion" with my wife regarding the allocation of space in the 3 car garage. That means I will have to be twice as organized and 3 times as tidy, neat, and clean.

I did see a good idea on Woodpeckers for better clamp storage for all of the Bessey Revo clamps I have.


----------



## RichBolduc

If you can't fit them all let me know… I'll gladly store them for you rent free.

Rich



> I did see a good idea on Woodpeckers for better clamp storage for all of the Bessey Revo clamps I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Had to find that site Earl. That's friggin' brilliant. I hope they make a boatload of cash for having that initiative.

Here are the products they offer:









Now, I just have to decide who gets a glitter bomb and who gets a bag of dicks. I won't be sending any spring-loaded dick bombs. That's just juvenile.

And, I commented on the 45 Thread but, you better make sure it ain't as pretty as mine…


----------



## GrantA

$5 says Kenny ends up getting his own bag bahahaha a


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I saw them but thought I'd take the high road, though I'm not sure why…..

Another reminder to all the participants that *time is running out on getting the Swap Progress Picture sent out* - email only, no glitter bombs…


----------



## HokieKen

I tried to take the high road once Earl. Couldn't find it.


----------



## bndawgs

alright, i'm debating on the ibox jig or a spindle sander(either wen or HF) for my birthday.

not sure which one i'll get the most use out of.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ibox…. I'd go for the hone Depot sander since it doubles and a spindle and belt.

Rich



> alright, i m debating on the ibox jig or a spindle sander(either wen or HF) for my birthday.
> 
> not sure which one i ll get the most use out of.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

i've looked at the ridgid back when it was $199. i've read that the spindle sander is the weak point


----------



## GrantA

I haven't used mine a lot but I have been impressed with my HF spindle sander and dust collection with a shop vac works great! 
Only you can answer which you'll use more. If you'll make more curvy pieces than boxes it's a no brainer. What box joinery methods do you currently use and are you looking for a change?


----------



## bndawgs

> I haven t used mine a lot but I have been impressed with my HF spindle sander and dust collection with a shop vac works great!
> Only you can answer which you ll use more. If you ll make more curvy pieces than boxes it s a no brainer. What box joinery methods do you currently use and are you looking for a change?
> 
> - GrantA


i haven't gotten into boxes just yet. i've been mainly been putzing around making bandsaw boxes and small little knick knacks. I may lean towards the sander first as i want to make some more kids's stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

My son has the rigid spindle/belt sander and has been using it for several years now making guitars. I used it once and it seemed to be a decent machine.


----------



## HokieKen

I have the Wen OSS and it's way more useful than I ever thought it would be. For the money, you can't beat it. For more money, you can of course get a better sander. Just gotta decide where the budget and value come together for you. I also love my iBox jig. Honestly though, if I had to pick only one to keep, the iBox would have to go. The OSS just gets way more use in my shop. YMMV of course.


----------



## Lazyman

That WP clamp rack is pretty nice and is definitely quick an easy, especially if you don't want to make one yourself. Assuming that you have to space them about 6 to 7 inches apart (I.e.; 1 clamp per inch), I think that I can actually achieve a greater clamp density on my rack if you have multiple sizes and types of clamps to store. By making 3 rows, and moving the slots closer together, I am able to put 27 parallel clamps in 25" if you have some shorter clamps on the top row. Or, as in my case, you can can put at least 18 F clamps on the top row. I can also put spring clamps on the sides.

BTW, those Betsy clamps weigh about 5 lbs each so don't underestimate the weight


----------



## HokieKen

stupid site….


----------



## Lazyman

Ditto again, I edited the post and instead it posted a new one


----------



## Lazyman

Ditto. 10 minutes later, my post shows up


----------



## EarlS

I like the look of that. Can you post a couple of up close pictures that show how the support looks?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Got some time to clean today. Consolidated most of the junk onto the assembly table. Still looks like crap but now there is some visible floor, and the TS BS and RT have nothing on them. So progress.


----------



## HokieKen

I think there's a really tall elephant in your shop John…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think there's a really tall elephant in your shop John…
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))))))*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Stupid.

Good job John.


----------



## GrantA

Don't you love when a good deal costs you way more than full price would've? Lol I got a granite surface plate (on sale) ordered from Woodcraft, I grumbled about shipping charges so I took advantage and got some more stuff  I'm anxious to see how the figured walnut and big leaf maple burl look


----------



## Lazyman

> I think there's a really tall elephant in your shop John…
> 
> - HokieKen


Great minds think alike. My first thought was exactly the same thing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

All this shop cleaning going on has me worried! I may have to break down and clean mine. Maybe after I finish my swap Item. )


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich


> I think there's a really tall elephant in your shop John…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Grant is the newest member of the "P" club.

There are still a lot of participants that need to drop me a progress email. I'm planning to send out the address information Monday night (02/11/19).

Nice band saw John. BTW, Kenny missed something, it looks like there is a tall *BLUE* elephant hiding in your shop.


----------



## PoohBaah

I sent mine this morning.



> Grant is the newest member of the "P" club.
> 
> There are still a lot of participants that need to drop me a progress email. I m planning to send out the address information Monday night (02/11/19).
> 
> Nice band saw John. BTW, Kenny missed something, it looks like there is a tall *BLUE* elephant hiding in your shop.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## Lazyman

> I like the look of that. Can you post a couple of up close pictures that show how the support looks?
> 
> - EarlS


Might be easier to see in the Sketchup drawing below. I originally designed it with 3/4" plywood for the horizontal pieces but switched to 2×4s for extra strength because of the calculated weight and to allow me to add french cleats for hanging on the wall, though the 3/4" probably would have been just fine. The horizontal pieces are set into notches in the vertical sides. Since I attached it to the end of a metal shelving unit instead of hanging on the wall, I didn't include the French cleat. Just let me know if you want a copy of the Sketchup file so that you can tweak it if you want. You can see a few other designs, including one similar to the WP design in my tool gloat when I bought the clamps and was looking for rack ideas. 









BTW, one thing that occurred to me about the WP rack is that if you need more than one and don't want to space them so that each one is directly bolted to a stud (or have don't PW walls) is that you would have to attach a board to the studs and attach the racks to the board in order to maximize space.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of getting recipients soon…Are any of you "gentlemen" left handed?

Does that count as a teaser?


----------



## GrantA

Anybody that keeps a shop as clean as Earl must be wrong handed 
I'm right, for the record ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Speaking of getting recipients soon…Are any of you "gentlemen" left handed?


Depends what I'm doing and which way the grain runs….


----------



## HokieKen

All of the best engineers are left-handed. Being left-handed means your right brain is dominate. So any engineer, or scientist of any kind, worth their salt is left-handed.

I'm right-handed.


----------



## HokieKen

Had to find this quote:


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

Neil has his "P".

Nathan - thanks for the Sketchup picture. I'd appreciate a copy of the SketchUp file. If you want to send it to the Swap email I can put it in my SketchUp file.

I'm so right handed that I'm a conservative.


----------



## doubleG469

I'm going to have to stop doing stuff in the garage, it's too hard to keep up with all the banter going on.


----------



## doubleG469

anyone have a secret spot to get CBN wheels for less than $100???


----------



## RichBolduc

Cheapest I ever see them is around $150.

EDIT: https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/cbn-wheels $110 for the standard Spartan 8"

Rich



> anyone have a secret spot to get CBN wheels for less than $100???
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## GrantA

Is that for sharpening turning tools? Have you considered investing in carbide insert tooling?


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah CBN is for sharpening HSS. While I use Carbide currently, I just bought 8 tools from Carter & Sons also and am in the middle of making handles for them. Different tools for different jobs. HSS seem to give a better finish which means less sanding

Rich



> Is that for sharpening turning tools? Have you considered investing in carbide insert tooling?
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

that's true, carbide won't ever be as sharp as you can get HSS


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> anyone have a secret spot to get CBN wheels for less than $100???
> 
> - doubleG469


this is one great site I learn something new everyday :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

Also, CBN wheels sharpen cooler and will last your lifetime as long as you don't use them for things other than HSS.

Rich



> that s true, carbide won t ever be as sharp as you can get HSS
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ALSO GUYS PLEASE TAKE 1 MINIUTE TAKE A PICTURE OF YOUR *P* AND SEND THEM TO EARL 
([email protected]) 
THANKS THATS ALL I RETURN YOU TO YOUR FORUM :<)))


----------



## GrantA

TONY! 
Don't tell Kenny to send a picture of his P!


----------



## Lazyman

> All of the best engineers are left-handed. Being left-handed means your right brain is dominate. So any engineer, or scientist of any kind, worth their salt is left-handed.
> 
> I m right-handed.
> 
> - HokieKen


Useless fact of the day…the word "sinister" comes from Latin for left handed. 
Just sayin'


----------



## EarlS

This could be Kenny's "Progress" picture.










or this:


----------



## HokieKen

When you see my P you will know it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Speaking of getting recipients soon…Are any of you "gentlemen" left handed?
> 
> Does that count as a teaser?
> 
> - Lazyman


That *very much* counts as a teaser! I remember another swapper asking that very question a few swaps ago! ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

My teaser is what I am going to be drinking tonight, Spotted Cow and also Moon Man which is their IPA which I have not tried yet. Went to Wisconsin over the weekend to buy a bull and came home with a case of each. They were just named the #8 brewery in American.


----------



## doubleG469

yes that's the best deal i could find, just hoping someone else knew of one.

I have carbide, don't care for the finish they leave.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - So do you get any on your foot when you make the "N"'s or finish the "Y"??


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Occasionally I get some on the guy at the next urinal though…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl your shop is very Kon-Mari lol :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, harrumph. One of the pieces-parts I need wasn't included in my order from last November, and when I called about it, I find out they're out of stock and it's back-ordered until the end of the month. Not critical, since I have the "one to make for myself" that I can pull the part from, but annoying. And nice that they're going to send another for free, even though it took me almost three months to notice the missing part. But still.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys and girls, I'm still purging. All of the following is available for the cost of shipping.

Some beater chisels:









Digital caliper. Works if you hold the battery in place but there is no battery cover. So you'll have to fabricate something.


----------



## HokieKen

Couple sets of linoleum/utility knives.


















Couple of ??? knives.









Couple of small awls and a little split finger doohickie.


----------



## HokieKen

They'll go out in the order PMs are recieved.


----------



## GrantA

I saw Kevin O'Leary aka Mr Wonderful from shark tank this afternoon on FSU's campus, pretty cool event. Good tips and just a good motivational story with some Q&A. 
Went with my wife and another couple, afterwards we went to dinner and I blew some potential mill tool money on a bone-in ribeye & beer. Totally worth it


----------



## Lazyman

> yes that s the best deal i could find, just hoping someone else knew of one.
> 
> I have carbide, don t care for the finish they leave.
> 
> - doubleG469


Anyone have carbide turning tools with cutters like this? I've read that this style cutter leaves a much cleaner surface.


----------



## HokieKen

Digital caliper is spoken for. All the other junk… um I mean treasure above is still available.

Nathan - I imagine that insert does leave a cleaner surface. It looks to have nearly zero rake on the cutting edge. I have learned that with my carbides (which do have a rake) that I can present the tool in trail and at a slight angle to get basically a scraping action. It does leave a smoother surface that way.


----------



## doubleG469

> yes that s the best deal i could find, just hoping someone else knew of one.
> 
> I have carbide, don t care for the finish they leave.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Anyone have carbide turning tools with cutters like this? I ve read that this style cutter leaves a much cleaner surface.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have never seen those so no clue on how they perform. Let me know if you try them out.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys, a quick question for some of you experts:
Cleaning up my bandsaw, I've removed all the guide bearings, they were pretty bound up with sawdust and resin, and didn't turn easily.
Soaked all night in MS, they are a bit better, but I've brought them to work so I could soak in something else. All I have here is WD-40, Acetone, and SOP (safe-on-plastics) cleaner (alcohol-based, I believe).
FIRST QUESTION: which of these is most appropriate for soaking my guide bearings?
SECOND QUESTION: once the soak is complete, what is the more appropriate lubricant - sewing machine oil, WD-40, something else, or nothing?


----------



## GrantA

John unless they're some crazy bearings new good ones are probably $3-5 each.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> John unless they re some crazy bearings new good ones are probably $3-5 each.
> 
> - GrantA


What that dude said. They should be sealed bearings right? So I'm not sure how you would lube them. Also, putting oil on them would just add to the grime that will collect on those things. So, replace them.


----------



## GrantA

In case you're not aware, look up bearings on Google maps or your preferred search engine for your area, probably a bearings & drives, allied, fastenal etc misc industrial supply house nearby. They'll have skf or Timken for less than low-quality from an auto parts store . Amazon is typically not the place for bearings either as they have shipping charges figured into the cost. 
While you're at it I bet wherever the bearings come from will have an inexpensive belt top, you'll be sawing smoothly in no time


----------



## bndawgs

yeah, i'd just get new ones from amazon. i got a 20 pack for $10 for my PM 14" BS


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome you guys, thanks a bunch. I think I'm driving by a Grainger later today, I'll check it out. 
Typically I go the Amazon route but if there's something higher quality out there I'll give it a look.
If I can't pick anything up today I'll just put these back on the saw after another MS rinse.


----------



## JohnMcClure

While we're on the subject, my bearings are 6202Z. What is the significance of the "Z" suffix, and would a higher-quality bearing type have a different suffix, while the 6202 part guarantees dimensional fit?


----------



## Lazyman

> Anyone have carbide turning tools with cutters like this? I ve read that this style cutter leaves a much cleaner surface.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I have never seen those so no clue on how they perform. Let me know if you try them out.
> 
> - doubleG469


 Looks like azcarbide has some similar, if not the exact same, cutters. Apparently, Rockler's carbide tools don't have standard metric sized cutters on them, probably so you have to replace the cutters with theirs. I guess I will finally have to try making my own carbide tools. I need some larger ones anyway since I bought a bigger lathe.


----------



## Lazyman

> While we re on the subject, my bearings are 6202Z. What is the significance of the "Z" suffix, and would a higher-quality bearing type have a different suffix, while the 6202 part guarantees dimensional fit?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


If I remember correctly, the Z means it has a steel shield on one side and ZZ would mean on both. Regardless, get shields on both sides.
Edit: 2Z might be the same as ZZ?


----------



## HokieKen

The "Z" means it's a single shielded bearing. Which means its not sealed and can be re-greased but not easily and probably not effectively. If you get 6202ZZ bearings, they will last longer because the second shield will prevent more dust from entering the race. You can get sealed bearings but sealed bearings have higher friction and therefore generate more heat and drag. Sealed bearings in this case aren't worth the $ IMO. Double shields aren't a lot more expensive and are worth it. At least for the bottom guides IMO. It seems like I have to replace the lower guide bearings at least twice as often as the top ones…


----------



## GrantA

What they said already, I'll add that grainger probably has some but not at a great price and not Timken or skf. Think smaller, you want a specialty shop.


----------



## Bluenote38

If it is an NSK or SKF then 6 is a std single row deep groove ball bearing; 2 is the brg series - 2 is light (4 is heavy); 02 is the shaft diameter (00=10mm, 01=12mm, 02=15mm); and z means it is shielded (not sealed)


----------



## Bluenote38

Btw "Z" is single shielded "ZZ" double; "S" is sealed. Face width on a 6202 is ~11mm


----------



## JohnMcClure

Once again, you guys are awesome - thanks. Is there anything about "light" vs "heavy" that is significant in bandsaw usage?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Once again, you guys are awesome - thanks. Is there anything about "light" vs "heavy" that is significant in bandsaw usage?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


 No - you won't be putting enough pressure on the brg to warrant a Medium or Heavy class brg. -at least you shouldn't. And ditto on Kenny's comments earlier.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I realized after my previous comment that maybe sealed bearings on the lower guide would be worthwhile. Hmmm. Is it just me or does everyone that has bearing-style guides have to replace the lower ones much more frequently than the uppers?


----------



## EarlS

Bill - did you change you user ID? Don't forget to send me a Process picture.


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey Kenny - I don't (haven't changed them yet - 15 years and counting) but then it could be that you use yours more than I do because of the balmy weather in Southern VA…. I lose 2-4 months because of the temps.

IF I remember I was going to swap to Carter Brgs but figured I'd wait. They are Asin 61102Z


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - did you change you user ID? Don t forget to send me a Process picture.
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah - I figured it out after the last Swap. Progress Pics forth coming….


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Kenny - I don t *(haven t changed them yet - 15 years and counting)* but then it could be that you use yours more than I do because of the balmy weather in Southern VA…. I lose 2-4 months because of the temps.
> 
> IF I remember I was going to swap to Carter Brgs but figured I d wait. They are Asin 61102Z
> 
> - Bill Berklich


WHAT!? Holy crap! I change mine 2X per year at a minimum :-( Now I'm really curious… I have a Grizzly G055LX. The top bearings and the thrust bearings I think I've only changed once since I bought the saw a couple of years ago. But the bottom ones get completely locked up within 6 months or so. Maybe I should go to sealed? I've been using double-shielded.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL - You must be resawing 1000's of B.F. or using an 1/8" blade. I'm running a Delta 28-276 14", no risers, std Timber Wolf 3/8" HSS blade (And a 1/2" and 1/4" as needed). I change blades 2-3 times a year and I religiously use the dust collection. I'm probably just not using it as much as you are though. Def go with sealed brgs - THAT will (should) save you in replacement time and cost.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Actually, I realized after my previous comment that maybe sealed bearings on the lower guide would be worthwhile. Hmmm. Is it just me or does everyone that has bearing-style guides have to replace the lower ones much more frequently than the uppers?
> 
> - HokieKen


I have dual bearings on each side for the top guide and discs on either side for the bottom so a total of six bearings if you count the two behind the blade at the top and the bottom. I've noticed that when using this thing as a sawmill the crap that pours out of the wood is substantial, many times with a little dirt and sand included. The discs are obviously completely immune to any clogging from this environment but the back bearing on the bottom has been replaced 3 times with the other five on the top guide only once.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have dual bearings on each side for the top guide and discs on either side for the bottom so a total of six bearings if you count the two behind the blade at the top and the bottom. I ve noticed that when using this thing as a sawmill the crap that pours out of the wood is substantial, many times with a little dirt and sand included. The discs are obviously completely immune to any clogging from this environment but the back bearing on the bottom has been replaced 3 times with the other five on the top guide only once.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I considered that Yeti. What kind of discs do you have? When I replaced the bearings last time, I thought about turning some Lignum or UHMW to the same dimensions as the bearings and putting those in instead.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The ones on my saw are steel and they look like the faces were lapped (probably just by the side of the blade). They came with the saw - Grizzly G1258.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'll ride the ones I have until they die then try some sealed bearings. I can't imagine the sealed ones not lasting for years but if they don't work, I'll jump around and throw things and curse at the top of my lungs for a few minutes, then I'll turn some rounds to put in there.

From a quick search, it looks like the large faces on yours are what contacts the blade Yeti? That wouldn't work without new guides for mine, it would have to be the circumference that makes contact.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny if you'll go ahead and setup a shop vac DC like mine (and what Dave P did) I bet you will get a lot more life


----------



## bndawgs

i need to do something for my bandsaws. they throw a ton of dust around, especially my PM 14" one


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I plan to Grant. There isn't room the way my guides and trunions are positioned to do it quite so simply but I can rig something up.


----------



## GrantA

Anything you can come up with to put a shop vac just below the table surrounding the blade will make a *huge* difference!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anything you can come up with to put a shop vac just below the table surrounding the blade will make a *huge* difference!
> 
> - GrantA


you guys have me curious about mine with the 2 hookups 2 1/2" and a 4" on bottom :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Tony a high velocity (versus high cfm) pickup just below the throat plate works wonders on a bandsaw!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think thats where mine is right under the table :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

My Delta bandsaw has a 2-1/2 at the bottom of the lower wheel, and a small pickup on the side of the wheel. But the one I put together right at the throats gets all the dust as long as my shop vac is sucking. If not, those two would have a chance to collect dust, but high velocity, right at the throat does work wonders. Grant has it exactly right!


----------



## RichBolduc

Wife just told me I could get a new lathe… 0_o

Factory Recon Laguna 1836 220v…

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Here's my poor man's dust catcher


----------



## GrantA

> Grant has it exactly right!
> - Dave Polaschek


I had to get that in writing!

Rich - you have nowhere to put that lathe just send it to me and you can visit anytime!

Steve, you can't say poor man's *and* include a powermatic machine, simple economics there ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Teaser.

Cant get much further tonight without the bandsaw, left the bearings on my desk at work and couldn't find the ZZs locally. Have to order. If I'd brought the old ones home i could at least limp along…


----------



## RichBolduc

It it will fit perfectly where my current lathe stand is… I've measured multiple times… Now i need to sell the Comet ii and everything I have for it.

Rich



> Rich - you have nowhere to put that lathe just send it to me and you can visit anytime!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## bndawgs

> Grant has it exactly right!
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I had to get that in writing!
> 
> Rich - you have nowhere to put that lathe just send it to me and you can visit anytime!
> 
> Steve, you can t say poor man s *and* include a powermatic machine, simple economics there ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


Haha, touche.

Although in my defense, I got that bs for cheap from a school auction.


----------



## bndawgs

We're getting there. So much hand sanding.


----------



## EarlS

And the list of people with a "P" continues to grow. Pointer is the newest member.

I spent 3 hours working on some detail pieces only to realize I was off by 1/4" somewhere and they don't fit together properly. Good thing I'm making 3 versions. It's still salvageable but not what I wanted.

Rich - congrats on the lathe. I managed to score a Leigh D4R with a MAJOR assist from Grant. Thanks a whole bunch Grant!!!!

We are back to winter. Another brutally cold and windy night. As long as Dave P keep the snow up his way I can spend plenty of time in the shop this weekend. Wife is going away to a weekend retreat so it is just me, the shop helpers, and both daughters. The oldest wants to come home for a couple days. As long as I feed them they don't mind that I'm out in the shop all day. In fact they prefer it so I'm not in the house.

I'm planning to send out reminders to everyone that has not sent a progress picture tomorrow night. Jeff suggested that I do that and PM folks on here as well. So I will be a pest tomorrow night.


----------



## RichBolduc

Somewhere I saw someone post a picture of their lathe with a rolling metal tool chest under it (like a Husky on). I'd like to do that with the lathe I have coming in. Has anyone seen this done? Pros/Cons? Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of one that would fit under an 1836 Laguna would be? Thanks


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We are back to winter. Another brutally cold and windy night. As long as Dave P keep the snow up his way I can spend plenty of time in the shop this weekend. Wife is going away to a weekend retreat so it is just me, the shop helpers, and both daughters. The oldest wants to come home for a couple days. As long as I feed them they don't mind that I'm out in the shop all day. In fact they prefer it so I'm not in the house.


Bunch of shoveling yesterday. And every day since Tuesday, really. Sounds like more coming Sunday and Tuesday. I did get about a half hour of shop time yesterday while warming up between bouts of shoveling, so there's that. Oh, and my shop now has plenty of humidity from the snow melting off my truck every time I come home.

Up late this morning because I got woke up at 1:30 by the storage warehouse across the street plowing their sidewalks until 3am. Believe I will be having a chat with the facility manager about neighborly behavior.

I'd be more than happy to send you the snow, Earl. Looks like it's not in the cards, though.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Here s my poor man s dust catcher
> 
> - Steve


;-) Mine looks pretty much the same. But more duct tap and zip-ties


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Somewhere I saw someone post a picture of their lathe with a rolling metal tool chest under it (like a Husky on). I d like to do that with the lathe I have coming in. Has anyone seen this done? Pros/Cons? Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of one that would fit under an 1836 Laguna would be? Thanks
> 
> - RichBolduc


I plan to build one for my new to me big lathe once I get it restored. With that domino you've got now you could whip out a custom sized one that looks awesome in no time at all. Then you can build it for specific storage. Just a thought.


----------



## RichBolduc

I did think about that. But with that it cost to built the one for my Comet ii, Ive seen metal ones for just as much and maybe cheaper. So it's just weighing my options really. More storage is always a good thing

Rich



> Somewhere I saw someone post a picture of their lathe with a rolling metal tool chest under it (like a Husky on). I d like to do that with the lathe I have coming in. Has anyone seen this done? Pros/Cons? Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of one that would fit under an 1836 Laguna would be? Thanks
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I plan to build one for my new to me big lathe once I get it restored. With that domino you've got now you could whip out a custom sized one that looks awesome in no time at all. Then you can build it for specific storage. Just a thought.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## bndawgs

King's fine woodworking built a heavy duty base for his lathe.


----------



## RichBolduc

The new lathe is about 500 lbs… lol I don't think it would be wise to make a separate base for it. lol I did make a mobile base for the one I need to sell now…. even put in a false floor and filled it with sand to increase the weight and help with vibrations.

Rich



> King s fine woodworking built a heavy duty base for his lathe.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be more inclined to build storage underneath the factory stand I think Rich. Tool boxes are mobile so there will be some "slop" in the rigidity. Also, most boxes that are big enough for that lathe to stand on are likely taller than will be comfortable for turning.

Congrats on the lathe though. That thing looks like a beast!


----------



## GrantA

Rich they list floor to bed as 32-1/2, I would have assumed that was to the top of the bed but using the 9" bed to spindle center as a reference (going off a picture) you should have 32-1/2 underneath. You could use one of the carts with drawer(s) from harbor freight like I did for my mill. Or if you want more drawers something like this but it'd definitely need the legs shortened, no big deal. You could even mount the casters outboard with some angle so it sits closer to the floor!


----------



## RichBolduc

That's close to what I was thinking. I found a picture somewhere that fit something of this under the lathe and between the legs.

Rich


> The new lathe is about 500 lbs… lol I don t think it would be wise to make a separate base for it. lol I did make a mobile base for the one I need to sell now…. even put in a false floor and filled it with sand to increase the weight and help with vibrations.
> 
> Rich
> 
> King s fine woodworking built a heavy duty base for his lathe.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## doubleG469

I don't think I would separate the Laguna from the cast legs. the size wood you will be throwing around would have a tool chest bouncing and thumping like an out of balanced trailer park washing machine.


----------



## bndawgs

> The new lathe is about 500 lbs… lol I don t think it would be wise to make a separate base for it. lol I did make a mobile base for the one I need to sell now…. even put in a false floor and filled it with sand to increase the weight and help with vibrations.
> 
> Rich
> 
> King s fine woodworking built a heavy duty base for his lathe.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> - RichBolduc


not enough sleep last night. i thought i read that you were wanting to put it on a rolling base.


----------



## RichBolduc

Someone on FB knew of the exact post I was talking about.










Rich


----------



## Lazyman

> Somewhere I saw someone post a picture of their lathe with a rolling metal tool chest under it (like a Husky on). I d like to do that with the lathe I have coming in. Has anyone seen this done? Pros/Cons? Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of one that would fit under an 1836 Laguna would be? Thanks
> 
> - RichBolduc


That's exactly what I plan to do with my 1836 Laguna…one of these days. The only thing that I worry about is that it might be best if the front slops back so that it sort of matches the angle of the legs. Either that, or just have it on wheels (which I plan to do anyway) so it can just slide back if I keep banging my knees on it or something. At a minimum it will need a toe kick like a kitchen cabinet (or be on wheels). I did see an example of an under lathe cabinet somewhere. I will see if I can find it again. Another thing I have been thinking about is adding a steel frame for the base of the cabinet and make it so that I can use that with sort of a jack to be able to lift the lathe off the ground I can to move it. 
How tall are you Rich" I am 5'9" and the height is perfect for me but I introduced my 6'4" nephew to turning a few weeks back and he could definitely benefit from a little more height. They make a riser kit for it but you can easily make your own from 2×4's


----------



## RichBolduc

I found the pic i was thinking of, see above. As for my height, I have a few inches on you at 6'. I agree on wheels, but if you look at the pic above, there is a small gap so you could get something in there to clean off shavings. Something that follows the contours of the legs would be nice, so I'm just costing out material to make one vs buying a metal one. I want to say the stand my Comet ii is on ran be about $200-$250 in materials.

Rich



> Somewhere I saw someone post a picture of their lathe with a rolling metal tool chest under it (like a Husky on). I d like to do that with the lathe I have coming in. Has anyone seen this done? Pros/Cons? Can anyone tell me what the dimensions of one that would fit under an 1836 Laguna would be? Thanks
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> That s exactly what I plan to do with my 1836 Laguna…one of these days. The only thing that I worry about is that it might be best if the front slops back so that it sort of matches the angle of the legs. Either that, or just have it on wheels (which I plan to do anyway) so it can just slide back if I keep banging my knees on it or something. At a minimum it will need a toe kick like a kitchen cabinet (or be on wheels). I did see an example of an under lathe cabinet somewhere. I will see if I can find it again. Another thing I have been thinking about is adding a steel frame for the base of the cabinet and make it so that I can use that with sort of a jack to be able to lift the lathe off the ground I can to move it.
> How tall are you Rich" I am 5 9" and the height is perfect for me but I introduced my 6 4" nephew to turning a few weeks back and he could definitely benefit from a little more height. They make a riser kit for it but you can easily make your own from 2×4 s
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## doubleG469

> I want to say the stand my Comet ii is on ran be about $200-$250 in materials.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Dang, I just slapped some doubled up 3/4" mdf into a stand for my Comet ii, on really out of balanced pieces it'll dance a bit but not too bad.








I'd like to add some tool holder thing-a-mabobs to the interior of the stand but haven't thought too hard on it yet. Mainly because I want a new lathe and am considering the laguna 1836 and the grizzly G0766.


----------



## RichBolduc

yeah mine is a cart with 6 drawers, and flip up casters. The casters and slides were just over $100. Then add in the 2-3 sheets of plywood and screws, it's easily over $200.

Rich


----------



## doubleG469

Wait, Nathan you got the Laguna? where in the world did you find space for it in your garage? It was stuffed to the gills if I remember correctly!


----------



## Lazyman

Dang! This could have been bad. Burned a little insulation off the wire too. Just wondering why the breaker didn't trip. Maybe this GFCI is faulty? EDIT: Well was faulty. It's definelty faulty now


----------



## Lazyman

> Wait, Nathan you got the Laguna? where in the world did you find space for it in your garage? It was stuffed to the gills if I remember correctly!
> 
> - doubleG469


 Restacked my wood pile…








Moved my little used scrolls saw…









and put it by the garage door


----------



## EarlS

Nathan, what was the burned up piece from?


----------



## doubleG469

Well I guess I had better come over and see a demonstration of that lathe in action!


----------



## HokieKen

So, I ran across this ad on Craigslist just now. Can somebody explain to me why it's "great for your man cave"? I find that a little disturbing…


----------



## bndawgs

you should ask how many times has the exam table been used?


----------



## HokieKen

Or what exactly it was used to examine IN A MAN CAVE


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You know those stories you hear of chicks being kidnapped and held for months at some remote cabin or something?? I think they are confusing that with a man cave. That's actually a little disturbing.

"I'm calling about the table, stirrups work great right?? I need something like that for my dungeon…..I mean man cave Will you go $200 on it?"


----------



## EarlS

I just sent a friendly reminder to those folks that haven't sent Progress pictures that Sunday is the dead line.

Kenny, Dave K, Duck - almost the last chance for a late entry….... time's running out

BTW - Kenny -just what part of CL were you perusing when you came upon said table?


----------



## HokieKen

I just did a search for "man cave exam table" Earl.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> BTW - Kenny -just what part of CL were you perusing when you came upon said table?
> 
> - EarlS


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))*


----------



## GrantA




----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm officially out Earl. I'm knee deep in the kitchen remodel. My wife is awesome, seriously amazing when it comes to how I spend my time in the shop. But in this case, the way I've torn up the house, I don't think it'll fly to add a swap project to the mix. Actually she probably would be ok, I would just feel too bad.


----------



## bndawgs

> I m officially out Earl. I m knee deep in the kitchen remodel. My wife is awesome, seriously amazing when it comes to how I spend my time in the shop. But in this case, the way I ve torn up the house, I don t think it ll fly to add a swap project to the mix. Actually she probably would be ok, I would just feel too bad.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave,

did you use unfinished plywood for your kitchen cabinets?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m officially out Earl. I m knee deep in the kitchen remodel. My wife is awesome, seriously amazing when it comes to how I spend my time in the shop. But in this case, the way I ve torn up the house, I don t think it ll fly to add a swap project to the mix. Actually she probably would be ok, I would just feel too bad.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Dave,
> 
> did you use unfinished plywood for your kitchen cabinets?
> 
> - Steve


I did.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm definitely out too Earl. Much as it pains me to miss a swap, I'm having too much fun playing with big metal things at the moment.

Plus, I'm going to pick up an exam table off CL tonight.


----------



## bndawgs

> I m officially out Earl. I m knee deep in the kitchen remodel. My wife is awesome, seriously amazing when it comes to how I spend my time in the shop. But in this case, the way I ve torn up the house, I don t think it ll fly to add a swap project to the mix. Actually she probably would be ok, I would just feel too bad.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Dave,
> 
> did you use unfinished plywood for your kitchen cabinets?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I did.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


did you finish the inside? i'm going to start on some cabinets for a wetbar and I want to just use regular purebond plywood. but not sure if i should finish the inside with poly or not.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You absolutely should.

Even better, if you can put finish on the pieces BEFORE assembly you'll be even better off. I unfortunately don't have space to lay these out for finish before assembly but wish I did have the space.

I have a ton of cabinets going in so it's a pretty big project. I tore out a couple walls, raised one ceiling a couple feet, 25 recessed lighting units, etc. It's been a beast and it hasn't been fun. I don't get very excited working with sheet goods but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## bndawgs

thanks.

luckily the space is 6ft wide, so it's straightforward. but i have to decide whether to incorporate a beverage fridge or just go with all cabinets for the bottom.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Should be a nice and easy one.

Unfortunately my main kitchen part is a half circle so I've had to accommodate for all of that which is a pain. It'll eventually be over, I think.


----------



## bndawgs

If i don't go with a fridge, i'm just going to build one large 6 ft box with dividers to make it a little easier. not sure if i'll try to make the doors or just buy some. The kitchen doors have an arch

Here's what I'm going for +/- the fridge


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It really depends on how often and what you drink if the fridge is included. That should be a nice little wet bar.

Nothing wrong with buying doors. My door and drawer faces along with cabinet trim will be my local AZ eucalyptus so there's no buying that stuff for me. It's a pain to work, has cracks everywhere and is hard as a rock. It's beautiful though. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, what was the burned up piece from?
> 
> - EarlS


That was the shop GFCI for the original 20 amp circuit in my garage/shop. It also handles the outside plugs on the porch and patio. I added another 30 amp 120 and a 220 a few years ago so I wouldn't overload this one. I can't figure out why it didn't trip the breaker, unless the GFCI just developed a problem or perhaps the breaker itself is bad. Anyone know how to test the breaker. I've tripped it once years ago when I did something stupid on my old table saw so I know it used to work.



> Well I guess I had better come over and see a demonstration of that lathe in action!
> 
> - doubleG469


Come on over, I'll even let your try it out. I can give you some Bradford pear when you come. I'll be around this weekend so just let me know.


----------



## HokieKen

Gary - if Nathan invites you into his man cave and then offers you the "good" chair with the fancy footrests, RUN.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Gary - if Nathan invites you into his man cave and then offers you the "good" chair with the fancy footrests, RUN.
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't be jealous Kenny, it's not becoming of you.


----------



## HokieKen

*Candy, if you're still lurking, skip this post!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

It's not me becoming that he needs to worry about…


----------



## Lazyman

> Gary - if Nathan invites you into his man cave and then offers you the "good" chair with the fancy footrests, RUN.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Don t be jealous Kenny, it s not becoming of you.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


i already sold MY "shop recliner". BTW Gary, this time I'll remember to offer you beer.


----------



## HokieKen

> i already sold MY *"shop recliner"*. BTW Gary, this time I'll remember to offer you beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


Now a shop recliner would be awesome. Of course Shop Recliner + Shop Beer Fridge = Nothing Done…


----------



## EarlS

> i already sold MY *"shop recliner"*. BTW Gary, this time I'll remember to offer you beer.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Now a shop recliner would be awesome. Of course Shop Recliner + Shop Beer Fridge = Nothing Done…
> 
> - HokieKen


And that is a bad thing because?


> ?


?


----------



## HokieKen

Re-read my post Earl. Did I say anything suggesting it was a bad thing? ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, I think that this is one of the under lathe cabinets that I was thinking about, though I think that I would put it on the ground on wheels to get a row of drawers and so I can move it around if necessary. I think that I would slope the top downward towards the back in case I need to reach under there and to also make shavings slide off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've seen that one Nathan and that's probably the direction I plan to go once the lathe is restored. I'll probably do mine a little different because there's a wacky hump in the middle of mine so I'll probably make slots for the tools to the left side of the hump and then storage to the right side. Would be nice to have a flat area like that one but I'm still pleased with my auction purchase.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, had to take off early and came back to 50 posts. Covering everything from progress picks to lathes to breakers to kitchen cabinets. Not to mention one slightly used examining bed!

Speaking of lathes, I tried my hand yesterday at turning baltic birch plywood. Made up a turning blank and gave it a spin. *What I learned:* *messy*! Even tough I was outside it was a mess. Definitely wore my mask for the dust. *Hard to turn*. Gave the carbides a work out. *Voids*. They seem to pop up just where you don't want them. *Glue*, my titebond held but the glue used in the pieces is not as good as titebond. Despite it all, my blank came out nice and the issues were all fixable. I'm not going to say I'll never do it again but it will be a long time!


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary - if Nathan invites you into his man cave and then offers you the "good" chair with the fancy footrests, RUN.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Don t be jealous Kenny, it s not becoming of you.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> i already sold MY "shop recliner". BTW Gary, this time I'll remember to offer you beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


man cave, lathe, recliner, baby oil and beer! sounds like a sunday afternooner to me….

... what no one mentioned baby oil? huh must've been my inside voice…


----------



## RichBolduc

I saw that one Nathan and really like it. My concern would be shavings getting stuck in the PVC pipes with how they're tilted along with it seems like a lot of wasted space in the storage below it. I'd be using it mainly to store blanks that I have have and sand paper for turning

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> what no one mentioned baby oil? huh must've been my inside voice…


Some of us were too busy working to be having "deep thoughts" about baby oil.

Sheesh.


----------



## doubleG469

> what no one mentioned baby oil? huh must ve been my inside voice…
> 
> Some of us were too busy working to be having "deep thoughts" about baby oil.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


but you are now… ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, Definitely do not bring baby oil. You should probably not listen to THAT inside voice. Pick one of the other dozen voices in your head. ;-)

Rich, I think that I could probably figure out a way to make any chips fall through-maybe a V notch on the bottom for example but I probably would not do the tool rack that way either. I was thinking drawers as well but for the top ones at least, the drawers would might need to be open on the bottom so that they don't collect shavings every time you open one- basically a sliding tool rack. I was also playing around with a prototype couple of months ago to mount a vertical tool rack that could pivot up but slide out of the way when not using the lathe. Still got to play around with that idea. I thought I added a link the Popular Woodworking article above but apparently I forgot to save it so here it is if anyone is interested.


----------



## MSquared

Ken. You seem to be obsessing over this …. 

"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro"; Hunter S. Thompson

I know I'm repeating myself, but ….


----------



## duckmilk

You guys would drive a psychiatrist mad.

Rich, how about looking for garage sales and hope to find a used metal tool chest that would fit under your lathe and put a carrier with casters under that? Your tools would then be in drawers and it would be easy enough to brush shavings off the top.

I'm sorry for you guys building your own kitchen cabinets. When we built our place, one of my best friends is a cabinet maker. Just told him what we wanted.


----------



## duckmilk

On another note, my wife called me asking me to stop by the liquor store to buy her a bottle of vodka…the same brand we make at the distillery…which I get an employee discount on????
I scratched that idea and bought it at work.

When I got home, she had already started celebrating Friday. I am hiding in my shop now.


----------



## MSquared

Good plan Duck!


----------



## GrantA

bahaha Duck why aren't you celebrating with her?!? "Hide in the shop" later when she gets sleepy lol

I have paid for 2 sets of kitchen cabinets, even feeling comfortable that I *could* build them I do *not* want that stress on my plate! Bookcases, built-ins, sure but the kitchen cabinets, nah I'll pay someone else to take the heat on those. Sorry not sorry Dave, we're here for you brother!


----------



## duckmilk

I had to have my quiet time Grant. Going in right now to eat supper with her and help her continue celebrating )


----------



## GrantA

well played duck!
I love seeing this on my tools! 









and I got the grimy swivel base I scored cleaned up and looking good too- now to make a center pin and mount it to the table, maybe tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## EarlS

Recycle1943 added to the "P" club. The list of folks that need to send a progress report is dwindling.

I didn't get anything done in the shop. Spent the evening having sushi with the girls and then watching a chick flick (snoozing through it actually).

Hopefully tomorrow will be more productive. I do have to get groceries, stop by the butcher shop, and make the Walmart run. Plus I'm the cook and laundry person for the weekend…. hmm maybe not as much time as I was hoping.

You are killing me with envy on all the new toys (errr tools) Well, except for Kenny's shop chair.


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like instead of snoozin' through a bad movie you should have been doing your grocery shopping or at least doing a load of laundry!


----------



## GrantA

"Intense Sparkling Glitter Spray" 
Oh, the places you'll go ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. So on the Soller Composites epoxy with pumps, is it safe to just leave the pumps on the cans? I can't see how I would get them emptied out if I take them off…

The cycle continues. Cut wood into pieces. Glue wood back together. Cut wood apart into different shaped pieces. Glue wood together, this time with some metal bits. Lather, rinse, repeat. Do not take internally.


----------



## GrantA

Yep Dave leave the pumps on


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Grant. That's what I figured, but I wanted to double check.


----------



## GrantA

After moving around these heavy mill Vises and tweaking my back a bit I'm thinking seriously about going ahead and putting in a light duty gantry crane setup that'll serve my mill and lathe. 
My trusses are on 4ft centers so I'm thinking I'll run 2 lengths of unistrut spanning 12 or maybe 16ft and reinforce the 4ft spans between trusses with steel angle. I'll make brackets so the unistrut hangs from the trusses. 
One of these at each end, maybe 6ft between the 2 pieces for another piece of unistrut or maybe a section of small i-beam will allow movement fore and aft. One of these should work nicely. 
Add one of these carts to make it easy getting stuff from the truck to the hoist and I should be in pretty good shape!

I figure if I'm going to continue working with heavy stuff alone I better take care of myself.

Any thoughts? Alternate suggestions? Let me know if I didn't make sense on the mounting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Try lifting weights wuss.

Or make friends with the high school football team. For the price of a couple pizzas they work hard.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not coordinating pizzas and other folks anytime I want to move a big chunk of steel


----------



## HokieKen

I managed to topple my router table over a few minutes ago. All the bit drawers fell out, my granite surface plate was on top and 3 corners of that went to crap. I feel like fightin'


----------



## EarlS

Grant - be like me and just don't do it. I had back surgery so anything that looks like it might be heavy doesn't happen.

Well dirt - looks like the Delta bench top drill press motor might have finally gave up the ghost today, just when I was getting ready to use a 1-1/2" forstner bit. Any ideas on what to check before I toss it out? The motor is 1/3 HP and I'm guessing it wouldn't be cheap to replace. Plus the press SUCKS all around. Wife is going to kill me if I ask for a new press…...


----------



## RichBolduc

Ouch…. 

Rich



> I managed to topple my router table over a few minutes ago. All the bit drawers fell out, my granite surface plate was on top and 3 corners of that went to crap. I feel like fightin'
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

Ken - I feel your pain. My Delta bench top drill press finally gave up the ghost. It's been trying to quit for a couple years now. Not one of Delta's better products. Any ideas for how to nurse it back to health long enough to finish the swap item?

Elroy dropped out of the swap. He's recovering from surgery - Get well soon!!!!!

Everyone else lurking about out there needs to get a progress picture or email to me by TOMORROW night.

Edit - Oh look my initial post decided to show up.


----------



## RichBolduc

Speedy recovery Elroy!!

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Woodmaster1 and Phil Soper sent some good looking progress pictures.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Wife is going to kill me if I ask for a new press…...
> 
> - EarlS


Isn't your wife on a retreat or something Earl? Just do like Rich does and buy one when she gone.



Grant, do you think I arranged anything? My wife is awesome

Sorry Kenny. That seriously blows. Definitely snag the WC plate. It's a stellar deal IMO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Get well Elroy!


----------



## RichBolduc

She told me to buy the lathe!!!! Now the Domino, Rotex and new lathe tools not so much….

Rich



> Wife is going to kill me if I ask for a new press…...
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Isn't your wife on a retreat or something Earl? Just do like Rich does and buy one when she gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Grant, do you think I arranged anything? My wife is awesome
> 
> Sorry Kenny. That seriously blows. Definitely snag the WC plate. It's a stellar deal IMO.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## bndawgs

Dinosaur bank done. Not as cool as the transformers he got apparently though. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing is as cool as Transformers Steve.

Earl, can you spin the drive pulley by hand and get the motor spinning? Does the motor hum when you turn it on?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Get well soon Elroy!

Ken and Earl, sorry about the shop misfortune. I turned on my table saw the other day and it kicked the breaker. Only happened once but I'm sure it's telling me something.



> Dinosaur bank done. Not as cool as the transformers he got apparently though. Lol
> 
> - Steve


Very nice!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Woodmaster1 and Phil Soper sent some good looking progress pictures.
> 
> - EarlS


That's one of the down falls of being the moderator. You see what everyone is making. Kinda takes the surprise out of the surprise swap for you. I bet there is a lot of good looking project in the works!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe the next swap Elroy get well soon :<(((
thats suks Kenny :<(((
thats suks Earl :<(((
cool dinosaur Steve :<)))
i got first coat on project had a plastic cabinet to brace shelves today in shop :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Get well soon, Elroy!

That sucks, Kenny.

Earl, maybe get one without a motor ?

Nice dinosaur, Steve.

I decided to skip the parts I had epoxied together and move ahead to sanding and finishing. Worked up to 220 grit and spent most of the afternoon telling myself how much easier it would've been to sand before assembling. When do the names go out, Earl? I need to do any customizing soon.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - awesome Triceratops bank. That is one of those things that will be a cherished item from his childhood in 20 years or so.

Kenny - no hum. I tried turning the pulley - nothing. I wonder if the switch might be the problem. Until now I've had to jiggle it to get it to turn back on when it would quit. I might take the enclosure off and see if there is a wire that is loose. It was a good day until that happened. No major mishaps or mistakes and a couple of really cool design features turned out better than expected. I'll try that tomorrow. Otherwise I'm leaning towards this:

Gensis 5 speed drill press

Dave - I'm just not gonna turn into one of those hand tool fanatics - heretics if you ask me ;+) that and I'm too lazy to put in the effort that it takes to turn a drill by hand.

Tony - good - I think…. I'm not sure what you are working on but sounds like progress to me.

Rich and Dave - she's on a women's retreat.

I'm off to watch another chick flick with the daughters….. zzzzzzzz….harrumph…....snort…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, Maybe the brushes in the motor. If so, it's an easy fix. Take one out and check for wear.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, if no hum, the switch is a good possibility. Bypass it and see what happens.

For me, a drill press is one of the most important tools in the shop. If what you have has been good enough, then go for it on the one you linked. If you want a little more, bump the budget up or watch craigslist…


----------



## MSquared

Ken, if I knew you better, I'd interject with a joke here …


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I've really been procrastinating on my swap project this week. I am having a tough time making decisions about wood choices and whether to make or buy components. Analysis Paralysis.

So instead, I printed this Bandsaw insert for a 10" delta bandsaw my wife picked up at an estate sale and sold this week. 









And then I printed this but I have to make an adapter for the vac hoses. I made the tolerances too tight.










And to procrastinate further I then made this with my new (to me) Ring Master.









After making the vase, I really need to spend about 3 hours cleaning the shop. $h!+ everywhere.

And then there is monitoring this thread so I don't get too far behind and miss out on any jokes. 
You guys and my new toys are a real distraction.


----------



## bndawgs

That insert looks good. I could use one for my old delta scroll saw.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm trying to keep up, but it is hard.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, if I knew you better, I d interject with a joke here …
> 
> - MSquared


Anyone who knows me knows a good joke is one of my favorite things Marty ;-)

Awesome vase Nathan. Ring Masters are cool. So are 3D printers )


----------



## GrantA

Here we are talking about Kenny and jokes and Duck goes and says that…


----------



## HokieKen

At Duck's age, both those things are big accomplishments Grant.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## MSquared

That's what I'm sayin' ... just too damn easy!


----------



## MSquared

Grant put it together!


----------



## Bluenote38

Just a teaser….


----------



## Lazyman

> That insert looks good. I could use one for my old delta scroll saw.
> 
> - Steve


I was simply going to make one out of plywood but when I discovered that the thinnest 3/16 plywood and hardboard I had was too thick and I was going to have to either resaw something to less than 3/16 or route a lip on it without hurting myself, it occurred to me that I could design print one. To design and print first one probably took longer than it would have to just make one but, future ones will simply need to be printed.

The next thing I might try designing is a shop vac attachment that will fit between the underside of the bandsaw table and the guide bearings. There is not enough room there for even a flat crevice tool but if i can design something to fit around the obstructions, I can print it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Y'all remember that bandsaw bearing issue I had? Well I ended up having to order some, don't know when they'll be here, but for the whole weekend at least the bandsaw is down. Particularly unfortunate because the bandsaw is exactly what I need to proceed with my swap project, which I hope is coming out nice but won't know for sure until the BS roughing is done.
Did get some shop time though, making something outdoor from PT pine. Used the tracksaw on it, very much a change of pace. 
Condolences, best wishes, and congratulations to the various ones of you who are facing challenges, struggling, or succeeding as the case may be. It's very hard to keep up.


----------



## GrantA

Sorry about the saw being down John but I find it extremely hard to believe that a city with a grainger store didn't have about 5 specialized bearing shops with 10 lifetime supplies of 6202 bearings. If you'd like help locating them and don't want to post your city shoot me a pm


----------



## DavePolaschek

Snow in the forecast here for five of the next seven days. M-WTCA meet today. Got an idea for a bonus item, but wondering if I'll have time to build it, since it looks like all my non-working hours are going to be spent rearranging snow.

On the plus side, bringing the bits I epoxied together up from the basement last night meant they were warm enough to cure overnight, so if I want to proceed with *that* experiment, I can today. Except for not having any time…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Grant,
I called around but both shops I reached had limited quantities (I needed 9 total, the side guides are doubled up).
That being said Houston is only an hour south of me (there's my location) but I didn't have the liberty of time to run around too much. Friday was my wife's birthday so the extra time was better spent with her.
No doubt there is a specialty shop I should have found but failed, so if you recommend anything for next time in the Conroe-Magnolia area feel free!

BTW I chose sealed bearings for the bottom per our discussion, they were only a few cents more, and I'm curious to see how they hold up. There isn't a ton of side-loading and speed isn't all that high so I have a feeling they will be just fine heat-wise… Will share if it's a fail.


> Sorry about the saw being down John but I find it extremely hard to believe that a city with a grainger store didn t have about 5 specialized bearing shops with 10 lifetime supplies of 6202 bearings. If you d like help locating them and don t want to post your city shoot me a pm
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## EarlS

Updated Progrss list - Oni and Bill have been awarded the prestigious "P". I'll be emailing folks that still need to send a progress email.

Duck - lay off the little blue pills for a bit. That might help

Dave - sounds like you let some of the MN snow out and it is sneaking down to IA. This next week will be as wild as last week (We had thunder snow - always a thrill to be shoveling snow when it there is lightning too).

Bill - those look suspiciously like something I sent you. How are they working out for you?

Nathan - nice procrastination projects. You know you could use either one as a swap bonus item…...just thinking outside the board here.

I'm off to send emails - swap coordinator's work is never done. Then out to the shop to try to fix the press. To add to the fun, the good coffee is gone. Wife used it all up and forgot to tell me to order more.

EDIT - Progress Pictures email has been sent to those without a "P".


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - sounds like you let some of the MN snow out and it is sneaking down to IA.


I blame Canada, Earl.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Updated Progrss list - Oni and Bill have been awarded the prestigious "P". I ll be emailing folks that still need to send a progress email.
> 
> Bill - those look suspiciously like something I sent you. How are they working out for you?
> 
> - EarlS


Working great. Nice to be able to reach for a quality tool that preforms. Thx


----------



## jeffswildwood

Spent some time yesterday and finished my bonus item. Really came out nice IMO. Today back to the swap item. I needed a break from it. I have this week to really put a push on it and get as far as I can. After this coming week Time will get short again. For the following three to four weeks after this week I will be making daily trips to the hospital for Wife. An hour and a half drive each way plus time there. They said her appointments could be anywhere from 6:00 am to 9:00 pm depending on where there is an opening but will be the same time each day.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Snow in the forecast here for five of the next seven days.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I feel your pain. 16F here 21F in the shop. Your snow will be Freezing rain by the time it hit Detroit tomorrow night. Heater is going in the shop but any glue ups or finishing will have to come inside.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff I hope you and your wife get great news after this round- I'll keep you in my thoughts

Earl - not the good coffee!! That means you won't have to shovel snow then right? Im about to hand grind some locally roasted beans for my French press, been doing it every day for a couple years now and I love it. I keep eight o'clock Columbian whole beans in the cabinet as backup though. What's your bean?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hoping for the best for Mrs. Jeff!

Bill, my mini-split is keeping the garage above 50, even when it's -10F outside, but it doesn't stop running much at those temps. Glad I paid for the pink stuff while building the garage.


----------



## Bluenote38

Grant too funny. I grind 8 o'clock too… Just not by hand. I have power tools for that ;-) Though I do break out the French Press in the summer when I can have a cup on the deck.


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm wishing. Running a 40k BTU DeWalt propane floor heater. Next shop Dave. Heat and A/C minimum 800 sqft dedicated. Garage is freaking cold. And in Memphis just too hot. Maybe I should move someplace warm… Like Iowa =))


----------



## HokieKen

> Jeff I hope you and your wife get great news after this round- I ll keep you in my thoughts
> 
> Earl - not the good coffee!! That means you won t have to shovel snow then right? Im about to hand grind some locally roasted beans for my French press, been doing it every day for a couple years now and I love it. I keep eight o clock Columbian whole beans in the cabinet as backup though. What s your bean?
> 
> - GrantA


I used to grind my beans too Grant. Now my Jura grinds them for me. And dumps the used grounds. You need one ;-). FWIW, you may have some local roasters you can support.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks everyone! *Already had lots of great news*, she requires no chemo! Surgeon said operation was 100%! Three weeks radiation as a "just in case" one cell got missed. This is the final step except one last trip to Duke for hormone medication. Having radiation done here so we don't have to stay in North Carolina for three weeks.


----------



## RichBolduc

Awesome news Jeff!!!!

Rich



> Thanks everyone! *Already had lots of great news*, she requires no chemo! Surgeon said operation was 100%! Three weeks radiation as a "just in case" one cell got missed. This is the final step except one last trip to Duke for hormone medication. Having radiation done here so we don t have to stay in North Carolina for three weeks.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## GrantA

I started with the little handheld grinder but my dad found me this countertop model, it's like the post drill of bean grinders


----------



## bndawgs

Great news Jeff!


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok Grant - THAT is worth hand grinding for. Brings a "whole" new meaning to the term Bench Grinder.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - here's hoping the news just keeps on getting better for her!!!

Damn Grant - you go and drop a bean grinder like that on me? I just keep hating you a little more each day…. ;+) I would hand grind with a grinder like that.

We order beans from PT Coffee in Topeka, KS. They have a wide variety and their offerings are constantly changing. 
I tend to order beans from Kenya, Ethiopia, Sumatra, Peru, Brazil, or any other odd place they might have.

Sort of good news - I messed with the wiring a bit in the press switch and it runs again, sort of. I need to see if I can find a replacement switch. The push on tabs seem a bit loose and there was so scorching around the boot on one of the connections.

Dave - I thought MN was a province of Canada, ehhhh?? Yaah, you betcha. BTW I lived in Marshall for a year and my wife is from Annandale.

Back to the shop now that I've had a fresh out of the oven cinnamon roll that my youngest daughter made. Almost makes up for no coffee.


----------



## Lazyman

You guys have any recommendations for a good plug cutter set? The cheap cutters I have mostly just burn through the wood rather than cutting. One thing about the Ring Raster is that it requires a hole in the center of each board so the base ends up with a 1/2" hole in it that you need to plug. I could obviously just just use a dowel but that only works if you make it out of a common wood or don't mind a contrasting plug.

Any thoughts about tapered versus straight plugs?


----------



## EarlS

I seem to recall stumbling across some nice plug cutters on Highland or Lee Valley.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan - nice procrastination projects. You know you could use either one as a swap bonus item…...just thinking outside the board here.
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks. Don't think that didn't already occur to me while procrastinating. The wife has already claimed the vase. I've actually been noodling about a couple of shop project ideas to do with the Ring Master. Probably a stretch for this swap though.


----------



## HokieKen

That is one sexy grinder Grant!


----------



## HokieKen

> You guys have any recommendations for a good plug cutter set? The cheap cutters I have mostly just burn through the wood rather than cutting. One thing about the Ring Raster is that it requires a hole in the center of each board so the base ends up with a 1/2" hole in it that you need to plug. I could obviously just just use a dowel but that only works if you make it out of a common wood or don t mind a contrasting plug.
> 
> Any thoughts about tapered versus straight plugs?
> 
> - Lazyman


Why don't you just turn plugs Nathan?


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my grinder Grant ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m wishing. Running a 40k BTU DeWalt propane floor heater. Next shop Dave. Heat and A/C minimum 800 sqft dedicated. Garage is freaking cold. And in Memphis just too hot. Maybe I should move someplace warm… Like Iowa =))


Sounds like a plan, Bill. ;-)

Great news, Jeff!



> Dave - I thought MN was a province of Canada, ehhhh?? Yaah, you betcha. BTW I lived in Marshall for a year and my wife is from Annandale.


Nope, though we do have Tim Horton's now. Woohoo! There was a nice house in Annandale I wanted to buy. A block from the DQ with a three car garage and a shed / shop, and somehow I couldn't talk my sweetie into it.

Beauty grinder, Grant! I had something like that, I might even take up coffee.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*FOR EARL* http://lumberjocks.com/recycle1943/blog/129357 :<((((((((((((((((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Beautiful vase Nathan, seriously awesome.

Awesome grinder Grant, I don't drink coffee so it wouldn't be useful for me but I definitely dig it.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't trust anyone who doesn't drink coffee. They're always sleepy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's what the Mountain Dew is for, Kenny! Plus, brominated vegetable oil!


----------



## HokieKen

You know what they say Dave, Brominates before Hominates.

I finally got the nerve to clean up my router table fiasco and assess the damage. Looks like the surface plate was the only real casualty. It's damafed on 3 corners but only 2 on the ground surface. And I can't detect any residual cracks. I'll take it to work this week and put it on the CMM to check flatness. I feel pretty confident it's still usable though. I know it sounds silly but I kept waking up last night worrying about the dumb thing! So that's a load off!


----------



## HokieKen

I did have a little shop goodness yesterday too. "Fido" is coming along nicely


----------



## EarlS

Clieb91 and PoosPleasure both were added to the "P" club.

In case others didn't see - Vernon had a heart attack and is recovering from surgery - see Tony's post. However, Dick (recycle 1943) talked to him and he said he would be able to participate. One way or another we will make sure he's covered.

Vernon - Get Well SOON!!! All these surgeries - everyone take care!!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Non-swap teaser…. Man Sapele it pretty… I can't wait to get this cabinet lower and desk top out of the shop so I can get back to the swap item…. Then i'll go back and finish the drawers for the cabinets.










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Vernon, get well man!! We need to see some new knives )


----------



## JohnMcClure

I cant get much done because they are always helping. But it's pretty cool anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

It was 74 degrees Thursday. It just started sleeting…


----------



## bndawgs

Guess we'll be getting the sleet in about 4 hrs


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got cold here too, we're down to 42 and it was 77 on Tuesday.


----------



## Lazyman

John, Make those little ones a small workbench and put 'em to work! Of course you need to make some stuff from them to take apart and put back together. My daughter learn how to cuss, or at least demonstrated what she heard me say, trying to put stuff back together. I was a proud papa because she got the inflection perfect.


----------



## GrantA

Oh Nathan he has a sweet little bench for them, even has a manual grinding wheel if I remember correctly!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Indeed I do! They have pegs to pound, a manual grinding wheel (nobody's gotten hurt… yet), an eggbeater drill which they need help with but love to use… but in the photo I put up they had gotten into my wrench set. The wrenches are all over the floor now… they tried to put 'em away but when you 2, it's easy to get distracted.

I threaded some wooden dowels and tapped corresponding holes in their bench too, they still aren't up to screwing them in, although their 5yo brother is pretty good at it.

edit: here's from a couple nights ago, me and this one built him a new mallet:











> Oh Nathan he has a sweet little bench for them, even has a manual grinding wheel if I remember correctly!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## EarlS

Spider man!!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Best Dad ever!


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Brandon, Fridge, and Turns4Wood are the only folks that haven't sent a progress picture. Brandon said he would be sending a progress picture later tonight or tomorrow.

Haven't heard from Fridge in a while - Kenny - can you check on him?

I'll check everything tomorrow night when I get home from work and send out the names and address information.

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Fridge passed out on Kenny's man cave exam table LOL :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like Brandon, Fridge, and Turns4Wood are the only folks that haven t sent a progress picture. Brandon said he would be sending a progress picture later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Haven t heard from Fridge in a while - Kenny - can you check on him?
> 
> I ll check everything tomorrow night when I get home from work and send out the names and address information.
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> - EarlS


Looks like a great turn out on the progress pics. Turns4Wood's last comment was back in early January. Don't know about Fridge. Hope both come through. Good to see Vernon's name still on here. Knowing him, he was already done with his swap item! Hope he recovers quickly! Can't wait to see who I get for a recipient!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Fridge passed out on Kenny s man cave exam table LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That's spooky!


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't heard from Fridge in a while. I know he had a shop full of salvaged machines to refurbish so he's probably staying pretty busy. Especially if he's working on a swap project too. I shot him an e-mail though so I'll let you know if/when he answers. I still owe him a couple of metal jobs though, so I'm sure he will ;-)



> Fridge passed out on Kenny s man cave exam table LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Nah, Fridge was a little too eager to get in the stirrups. Freaked me out a little bit ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - that was because you kept hitting him with the cattle prod and tasering him.


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge said he sent you an e-mail and he's got it covered Earl ;-)


----------



## EarlS

<chirp> <chirp>

Is everyone quietly waiting for me to send out the names? I'll get them sent out after supper tonight and post a note when I'm finished.

Brandon, Turns4Wood, and Fridge - still waiting for a progress pic or a drop notice.


----------



## HokieKen

You just ignoring my post Earl?


----------



## GrantA

Kenny yall posted at the same time


----------



## jeffswildwood

#2641 posted 02-11-2019 03:53 PM Ken

#2642 posted 02-11-2019 03:53 PM Earl


----------



## HokieKen

Nope my post went up first. Nanny-nanny-boo-boo


----------



## JohnMcClure

One of y'all that weld, could I get some advice?
I'm buying a CNC that weighs about 350lbs, it's about 30" by 48". I plan to have a friend weld a stand for it, which will consist of two square frames (one under each end) connected top and bottom (so basically a cuboid).
Resistance to racking is important so I'm thinking I'll use 2" square tube. It's available in 1/8", 3/16", and 1/4".

Not being a SE or ME, I'm guessing that 1/8" wall thickness is fine for this application. Do any of you disagree or have better suggestions?


----------



## GrantA

John that seems awful light for that size cnc, you sure on the weight? I'd build the base as heavy as you can for stability. 1/8 is probably plenty strong but let one of the Es chime in on that, I just work here…


----------



## GrantA

I got some new flavors to try


----------



## GrantA

What letters do you guys see in this makers mark? It's a work in progress just making sure I'm on the right path


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, I see RC. Second guessing, theres a H In the middle. Maybe PHC or RHC or something like that?


----------



## bndawgs

I can see rhc or rc


----------



## bndawgs

I'm looking into a branding iron. Anything decent under $100 out there?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What letters do you guys see in this makers mark? It s a work in progress just making sure I m on the right path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


RHC?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant RHC :<))
Steve make your own intials its on here somplace :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Just sent a get well to Vernon via recycle's post.

Great news Jeff!!

RHC Grant. I'm an old cowboy and read brands pretty well. I heart your coffee grinder, but I get mine pre-ground.

John's kids are having fun in the shop. Nice!!

Kenny, you need to do a blog (somewhere) of Fido's build process. I'm intrigued.



> Here we are talking about Kenny and jokes and Duck goes and says that…
> 
> - GrantA





> At Duck's age, both those things are big accomplishments Grant.
> 
> - HokieKen





> Duck - lay off the little blue pills for a bit. That might help
> 
> - EarlS


You been talking to my doctor Earl?
I'm un-friending all three of you.


----------



## MSquared

RHC … Although, upside down, it could be a Maori Tattoo, meaning….. ??


----------



## GrantA

It is RHC, thanks. Yall like this better? Think small scale like a stamp/punch for blades


----------



## duckmilk

I can't say I like that one better Earl. The first one made me think "Rocking Horse Clown" or "Rocking Horse Cowboy" ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Rocking horse eh cowboy? Lol I can see that


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Duck!



> I can t say I like that one better Earl. The first one made me think "Rocking Horse Clown" or "Rocking Horse Cowboy" ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, I have a friend out here in Virginia that went to rodeo school out west. Rode a bit too. One day we were talking about what we are afraid of and he said "clowns". I asked him "what about your rodeo days, those clowns in the arena". He said "not those clowns, those are *good* clowns, they get the bull off your a**".


----------



## MSquared

See where you're going with it. All Good. Maybe a little more 'defined' for a stamp/punch?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I gather Earl is giving the last three a bit more time or may be drawing names as we speak!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just negotiating a price Jeff. He's going to give you all my name if we can agree on the price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was thinking $100….should I ask for more?


----------



## RichBolduc

Closest I did for rodeo growing up was a lot of team penning and barrel racing. I rode for like 11 years and probably averaged 40 miles each weekend doing trail riding. The old man was a mounted sheriff.

Here's me at a show with my cousin on Spencer's back. He was awesome.. ex race horse (quarter horse)










Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm glad you specified Rich, cause I was going to mention something about "well, a lot has changed with you over the years"


----------



## JohnMcClure

lolololol


> I'm glad you specified Rich, cause I was going to mention something about "well, a lot has changed with you over the years"
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I gather Earl is giving the last three a bit more time or may be drawing names as we speak!


Well, I got a name in my email, so I think he's doing something.


----------



## MSquared

Had a good friend who lived in the Texas Hill Country. He held the record of the most time spent with the most Rattlesnakes in a sleeping bag at one time. He hated clowns!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just checked, Got mine also. Dave must have got that price negotiated! ;-)



> Just negotiating a price Jeff. He's going to give you all my name if we can agree on the price.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Had a good friend who lived in the Texas Hill Country. Legend has it, he held the record of the most time spent with the most Rattlesnakes in a sleeping bag at one time. He hated clowns!
> 
> - MSquared


Oh my, he can keep that record. I couldn't beat that if they were garden snakes! .02 seconds and Jeff is out!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Got my swap buddy's name in the email (is that supposed to be secret?). 
I gotta say I'm humbled and feeling like whatever I do would not impress someone who's made so many things that are far beyond my skill level, with a lifetime's more experience than I have. 
So hoping for the best and maybe my buddy likes beer. Which I will send to make up for shortfalls.
Couple questions, do the buddies come in pairs (like I send to you, you send to me) or more of a circle---umm, circle-swap? 
And, if circular, is it kosher to ask my recipient questions or must I avoid letting them know who their sender is?


----------



## EarlS

I just finished sending out the swap buddy emails for everyone that sent me a Progress picture.

Please let me know that you received it and that I didn't mess anything up.

Now back to Grants cow brand…... the curvy RHC, for curvy cows. I'm not helping cut those cows. You gotta do that yourself and you can have a bit of a snack afterwords.


----------



## RichBolduc

All names are drawn at random. You obviously didn't get me because I suck and have little experience.

Rich



> Got my swap buddy s name in the email (is that supposed to be secret?).
> I gotta say I m humbled and feeling like whatever I do would not impress someone who s made so many things that are far beyond my skill level, with a lifetime s more experience than I have.
> So hoping for the best and maybe my buddy likes beer. Which I will send to make up for shortfalls.
> Couple questions, do the buddies come in pairs (like I send to you, you send to me) or more of a circle---umm, circle-swap?
> And, if circular, is it kosher to ask my recipient questions or must I avoid letting them know who their sender is?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a round robin, John. Except when the coordinator matches up a couple people who are geographically close so they can do an in-person swap.

I've never asked my recipient any questions. I will check a profile here to see what sort of stuff they've made or favorited or such, though.


----------



## GrantA

Keep it a surprise John, look through their posts here and search elsewhere like Facebook for Intel


----------



## EarlS

I had to drop Brandon since I didn't get a Progress picture. Kenny promised to make Fridge's swap item, said something about a Stanley 45 plane.

It's up to you if you want to ask your buddy questions. It is a circle swap so no 2 people are exchanging items with each other…..

I probably forgot something in the email so ask and someone will answer, for better or worse…..


----------



## duckmilk

John, in the past, you keep it a secret from us and your recipient.


----------



## EarlS

I just noticed I sent out the names using my regular gmail account. Hopefully that doesn't mess folks up.

If you need to ask a question, let me know and I can ask for you.

I'm sitting here debating whether to go out in the snow storm and shovel the firs 5 " of snow Dave P. sent our way, or wait for the other 3" or so.


----------



## MSquared

Jeff, I agree! "Road Runner Cloud!" ... he did snatch one out of the brambles one time and showed it to me before he dispatched it. Still, always a Texas Gentleman…... Moving on ….


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm pondering just holing up until April or so, Earl. Live on pizza delivery until the thaw.


----------



## HokieKen

Rich - those were some pretty blond pigtails you had.

Duck - I don't think I have enough pics to do a blog series on building fido. I will do a single blog post when it's done and try to give plenty of details on materials and processes. I can say that I added it up today and got out for under $500 for everything including motor and VFD.

John- the compressive strength of even mild steel is way up there. 1/8 is way more than sufficient as long as no horizontal members are loaded in bending. Even then you would probably have a safety factor of 5. I just welded a stand from 3/32 wall 2" square tube that I salvaged from a loading fixture rated for 4,000#. I'm not even a little concerned about putting my 350# lathe on it. Thicker won't hurt but 1/8 will hold your CNC and your whole family without flinching ;-)

Which one of you guys got my name?


----------



## recycle1943

Ok - I got my swap buddy info just moments ago. Now this being my first ( blind ) swap I'm not sure how to proceed. Am I supposed to wait till March 10th to send my goodie (s) or at my leisure anytime from now ?


----------



## EarlS

Dick - Send your goodie whenever you finish with it, but before March 10th. I warned everyone I forgot to put everything in the email…

Kenny - you got your name.

Dave -I'm with you - almost 60" of snow this season and still more to come. And don't forget the freezing rain. My coat was encased in ice when I came in and it wasn't snow that melted and re-froze because I was working so hard.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
Thank you for that! That's exactly what I needed. I asked the guy at the steel place and he said "I can't answer that, I'm not an engineer", which, while annoying and surprising for a steel shop guy, was a very good answer. But your answer was better.
Grant, thanks for mentioning the weight, I double-checked and it is indeed 348lbs. That may be light for you but the CNC router kit I've been using for the last few years weighs about 60lbs and 15lbs of that is MDF!


----------



## HokieKen

Let me cover my butt in hindsight John… My remarks are based on the assumption that you wont be notching out any sections of the frame members. Drilling holes through them is okay but notches allow initiation of buckling and the design should be scrutinized more carefully in that area. Which I'll be happy to do for you if you need it.


----------



## GrantA

Look at that John, Kenny just said he'll be happy to weld it up for you!

Can this new cnc cut metal? I might have you a test piece if so


----------



## HokieKen

You should really weld it yourself John. You can get a metal cutting bandsaw and a wire welder at HF for less than you're gonna pay a weld shop in labor. Welding ain't hard. Well, it's hard to make it look good. But it ain't hard to make it stick together ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Spent all night helping my son with some last minute stuff before the building inspector comes calling tomorrow. Came home and went to the shower. No hot water. Grrr. Something caused the over temp switch to trip. Had to wait for it to heat up. Think it might be time to think about proactive replacement. Thinking tankless is the way to go. Anybody got hands on with them buggers?

Alright! Got hot water now. So I'm naked. Sleep on that suckers.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Kenny! But there's a guy at work who will do it cheaper than I could, plus between 3 kids, a job, MBA school, THE SWAP, and my side business, and furniture-making hobby, umm, I want to learn to weld but not this year!

That being said, I'm looking at leveling feet for it right now. Previously I've bought the plastic threaded inserts that fit in square tube, then put threaded feet in the inserts. I'm wondering if I can get this foot on the stand without using the inserts (saving $11/leg) and still find it relatively easy to adjust (considering that adjustment will be a one-time-thing).









Thinking of drilling and tapping a hole in the bottom cross-piece to receive this foot; but I don't trust my tapping to hold all that weight, especially in 1/8" thick wall… is there a smarter way?


----------



## duckmilk

Eewwww! Scrubbing that image out of my brain right now with beer Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd just have your guy tack some weld nuts on there John.

I just bought some like these then welded them onto the tubing. Easy peasy.


----------



## GrantA

John, just have a cap welded on the end and drill a hole in it, no tapping. You could even have a thick washer welded into the end then you don't have to drill a hole. Fastenal keeps extra thick washers that are almost a quarter inch thick


----------



## HokieKen

You ain't got enough beer Duck ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Kenny, those are perfect.


----------



## duckmilk

Planning on getting myself a mig welder soon, Hobart 110v. The guy selling it said it was 2 years old and has never used it. He also has a plasma cutter he wants to sell. I really need to come up with the $$ soon cause I'm afraid he will sell them before I get there.

I'm going to bed. You guys should get some sleep too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Think it might be time to think about proactive replacement. Thinking tankless is the way to go. Anybody got hands on with them buggers?


Yep. Got a Navien. It's sized to keep a duplex in water, so it wasn't cheap, but I can open every hot water tap in the house and they will all stay running at 140F (it goes up to 160, but 140 is good enough once the pipes warm up) for as long as the city keeps giving me water.

Two downsides I can think of. One is that with very low flow (say my whole house humidifier on the furnace) it doesn't notice the draw and fire up the burner, so it ends up depleting the reserve tank and then the next water out of it is cold until the burner has heated up (about five seconds).

The other downside is that it was damned expensive. But I'm worth it. ;-) I think it came to four grand installed, but part of that was reworking my ancient plumbing (built in 1929, and mostly original) to move the water heater from the center of the house (next to the furnace and chimney) to the exterior wall next to the stack, shortening up the plumbing runs and meeting code for a tankless water heater.

It knocked $10/month off my gas bill, thanks to not keeping a 40 gallon tank of water hot all the time. It has a little (one or two gallon) tank in it so you have hot water right away, rather than having to wait for it to come up to temp (unless the humidifier has drained it). The only thing I regret is not putting in a recirc system so I can push a button when I plop myself on the toilet and have hot water in the shower (and pipes that won't cool the water to tepid) instantly when I'm done with the first of the s#!+ shower shave morning trilogy.

Don't get smaller point units. Don't get electric. Get whole-house and gas. You'll be able to hear the burner running when it's making hot water (think one of them bullet propane heaters or a jet engine), but that's the way to get hot. You're worth the expense.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave -I'm with you - almost 60" of snow this season and still more to come. And don't forget the freezing rain. My coat was encased in ice when I came in and it wasn't snow that melted and re-froze because I was working so hard.


Well, it sounds like the jet stream has wiggled south, back to where it's supposed to be, so we're getting a break from the snow later in the week. Of course that means the snow's headed your way instead of here. Sorry, buddy. But we're not supposed to be snowy here in MN until March.

We've still got a tenth of an inch of ice under all the snow, so every time I shovel, I'm slipping and sliding around. Speaking of which, it looks like three-four inches came down overnight. Going to have to get out and deal with that now.


----------



## RichBolduc

Send some of the cold my way please… Getting back to the mid 80's again. I really need better AC in my shop.

Rich


----------



## Bluenote38

> Send some of the cold my way please… Getting back to the mid 80 s again. I really need better AC in my shop.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


 ...boo hoo! Send Heat my way - Dave's Snow arrived as freezing rain. Slid/slipped into work this morning. After sleeting today Temps are dropping tonight so we'll be skating into work again tomorrow.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I just finished sending out the swap buddy emails for everyone that sent me a Progress picture.
> 
> Please let me know that you received it and that I didn t mess anything up.
> 
> Now back to Grants cow brand…... the curvy RHC, for curvy cows. I m not helping cut those cows. You gotta do that yourself and you can have a bit of a snack afterwords.
> 
> - EarlS


Morning Earl -got it Thanks


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, our house we just bought had a tankless Rinnai water heater installed a few month before we closed. I don't like it, the temperature rise is variable due to the set output temperature and with fluctuating incoming water temps. it can cause it to fault due to lack of BTU's (our's is 200K BTU). When it does that, it sets off an alarm (that we can't here in the garage) and stops trying. With the MBR on the other side of the house, it takes forever for the hot water to get there in the first place and the copper lines sink much heat into the slab so at times it'll just start getting warm then bam, cold as ice again. The water flow has to stop completely before the heater will try again, it's very annoying. On the plus side, it's much smaller than a 50 gallon traditional water heater giving me room for a 60 gallon air compressor in it's place some time in the future.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd gladly swap you 10 degrees.

Rich



> Send some of the cold my way please… Getting back to the mid 80 s again. I really need better AC in my shop.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> ...boo hoo! Send Heat my way - Dave s Snow arrived as freezing rain. Slid/slipped into work this morning. After sleeting today Temps are dropping tonight so we ll be skating into work again tomorrow.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - get a good tankless water heater sized a bit bigger than you might think you need and you won't regret it. We have one and no one ever runs out of hot water in the shower (for better or worse on the water and gas bill). It also takes up a lot less space. It doesn't have a buffer tank like Dave's. We do get an interesting transient harmonic in the vent pipe when it starts up but I blame the guys that installed it. No alarms or temperature fluctuations. I'm planning on installing one in the new house.


----------



## bndawgs

You guys must have lucked out with your tankless systems. My mom has a gas one and it's terrible. Never got warm water to wash hands and shower took 10 mins or so to heat up. Finally put a device on at the farthest sink to constantly recirculate the warm water in the pipes.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - did you get your Swap buddy email?


----------



## RichBolduc

Yup!!!! Kenny's getting stabilized corn cobs!!

Rich



> Rich - did you get your Swap buddy email?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## GrantA

Steve & Yeti, I know lots of happy homes with tankless water heaters on natural gas. If I had NG where we built I wouldn't have a big electric tank in the laundry room! 
I'm sure it comes down to the install and whether the rest of the system is optimized for it. 
Kind of like I could build a box to hold some tools, but watch what Earl could do with the same box!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hope this helps.

I don't want to cause Earl any more work but What I did was if you need to know info about your recipient, such as is he left handed or right handed, does he have a lathe or things like that and keep your sender status secret, you could E-mail or message Earl. He could contact your recipient and ask for you. Like "your sender wants to know if you have a lathe". Sorry if this causes you more work Earl. 

Remember, senders needs to remain secret. Keeps the surprise swap a surprise. You find out who your sender is when you get your package. Always a great day. 

Also, let Earl know when you ship your item so he can update with the "S" and when you receive so you can get the "R". This helps Earl know what has made it and what is still in the mail.

Packages to and from Canada always seem to take a little longer. Plan ahead,

All unclaimed packages are automatically shipped to Kenny. LOL


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - thanks for the back up. I was so focused on getting the names out I didn't add all of the important stuff like you mentioned above.

I've already asked for information from folks at the request of the person making the item so it's no problem if you want me to act as a go-between.

Tony (GR8Hunter), Travis (northy185), and Pete (SawdustPirate) haven't confirmed they got their swap buddy email.

I decided to take a personal day today to get all of the shoveling done and maybe take care of some of the ice. There's also plenty of time to get out to the shop then, too since I'm kind of stuck on what I want to do on the next step.

Grant - my box lids are kind of like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have gas but I would love to get the tank out of the shop when it dies. I'll have to do some serious research when the time comes.

It'll be 70 degrees here today gents. Too bad I have to cart myself off to work.


----------



## PoohBaah

Jeff, I am right handed and I do not have a lathe. So if your swap item to me is a lathe that would be great. 

Also I like dark beers.



> Hope this helps.
> 
> I don t want to cause Earl any more work but What I did was if you need to know info about your recipient, such as is he left handed or right handed, does he have a lathe or things like that and keep your sender status secret, you could E-mail or message Earl. He could contact your recipient and ask for you. Like "your sender wants to know if you have a lathe". Sorry if this causes you more work Earl.
> 
> Remember, senders needs to remain secret. Keeps the surprise swap a surprise. You find out who your sender is when you get your package. Always a great day.
> 
> Also, let Earl know when you ship your item so he can update with the "S" and when you receive so you can get the "R". This helps Earl know what has made it and what is still in the mail.
> 
> Packages to and from Canada always seem to take a little longer. Plan ahead,
> 
> All unclaimed packages are automatically shipped to Kenny. LOL
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a full lathe setup for sale Pooh, but shipping might suck…

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I am right handed and I do not have a lathe. So if your swap item to me is a lathe that would be great.
> 
> Also I like dark beers.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Neil, I better get started on that "hand made wooden lathe" then. ) I'll use a maytag washer motor for the motor. Can't help you with the beers though, Dark beer is also my favorite but I couldn't handle the headline. "Former Correctional Officer arrested for shipping alcohol". :-(


----------



## GrantA

> I have a full lathe setup for sale Pooh, but shipping might suck…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Lucky for you, you know a guy ;-)

But yeah even at a good price shipping might make just buying new more attractive. If any of yall ever want a shipping rate just holler at me. I'll try not to ignore your pm for weeks like I did to Dave K, hard to see that little envelope up top especially since I'm usually looking at LJ on the phone screen!


----------



## RichBolduc

Hell if someone from here did want to buy it I'd do $500 for everything plus shipping

Rich



> I have a full lathe setup for sale Pooh, but shipping might suck…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Lucky for you, you know a guy ;-)
> 
> But yeah even at a good price shipping might make just buying new more attractive. If any of yall ever want a shipping rate just holler at me. I ll try not to ignore your pm for weeks like I did to Dave K, hard to see that little envelope up top especially since I m usually looking at LJ on the phone screen!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

No Jeff this is a good opportunity to make one of those that's powered by a bouncing tree limb. I think somebody on here had one or talked about one.
Somebody got a treadle lathe in here too


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys must have lucked out with your tankless systems.


I shopped. When I bought mine, Navien was the *only* brand that didn't suck, and the one I bought was sized for a duplex or a four-unit commercial space. Buy big. But Navien has fixed their sizing chart somewhat.

Don't buy electric unless you're going to have 220 3-phase run to the unit. It takes a ton of BTUs to heat up water for having two showers and a washing machine at once. 110V15A will not be able to keep up with even a single low flow shower (it'll add about 60-70F to the water temp, max. In winter, the water coming into my house is at 35).

I've heard a lot of people complain about tankless water heaters. None of the complainers have bought Navien.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas. Unfortunately, I can't put a gas HWH in. It's located in the basement and I can't get the rise/run required for a vent. The only thing I dislike about my house's construction is that they didn't build it for gas so they didn't run a vent pipe up to the roof. And adding one ain't happenin'. I do have a gas furnace but it has a forced air exhaust so the required slope of the vent is significantly less.

So, it'll be electric. But, I did some reading a while back and there are good electric ones out there. I have copper pipe and I'll do the install myself. Just like to get the pros/cons list from people I know and not just faceless internet reviews 

FWIW, our MBR is at the ass-end of our plumbing run as well so I feel y'all's pain with waiting for hot water in the shower. It takes a good 60-120 seconds. I put a recirculating system in when we first bought the house. My wife made me take it out because the cold water was always tepid and she disliked waiting for cold water to come out of the tap as much as she disliked waiting for hot water to shower. So, if your considering that, just be aware that's an issue…

You can get smaller POU (point of use) tankless heaters too. I'm considering putting in a main one in the basement and adding a smaller POU unit on the top floor which is where the 2 full baths are.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I honestly figured you chopped wood for one of these to get your shower. Cold water is fine for everything else ;-)

















I'd totally use one of these though! Let it warm up while I'm grinding coffee


----------



## HokieKen

3-phase Dave? That ain't happenin' :-( The current HWH is on a 230V circuit now so that's no biggie.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thanks fellas. Unfortunately, I can't put a gas HWH in. It's located in the basement and I can't get the rise/run required for a vent.


Mine vents out the side of the house from the basement, Kenny. It's mounted 4 feet off the floor so it's right at eye level for fiddling with the thermostat.

Seriously, if you buy a tankless water heater, and don't buy a gas-powered Navien, I'll give you the same look I gave my co-worker who wanted a truck for hauling stuff and then bought a Honda Ridgeline (and immediately complained that 4×8 sheets of plywood don't fit).


----------



## GrantA

Meanwhile in VA Kenny's getting his bath ready… 
:-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You can get smaller POU (point of use) tankless heaters too. I'm considering putting in a main one in the basement and adding a smaller POU unit on the top floor which is where the 2 full baths are.


Yep. And if they're 110v15A, they won't (can't, because physics) keep a shower happy unless you gang two of them, so each can warmthe water up halfway. Been there, done that. Disappointed face.


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Dave… I guess I should have said that I can't put a tank-style HWH in because of the vent issue. But, that's because the only location to put it is not on or near an exterior wall. But, with a tankless being smaller, I might be able to wedge it in somewhere that is on an exterior wall. Hmmm. Damn good thinkin' Dave. I knew you were good for something ;-)

Good to know about the POU jobs too. I'll have to see if a 230V would do the job. I have 230 up there because of the dryer. I could probably install a relay to switch that same circuit so the dryer couldn't run when the HWH runs.


----------



## Bluenote38

> 3-phase Dave? That ain t happenin :-( The current HWH is on a 230V circuit now so that s no biggie.
> 
> - HokieKen


3-Phase? Cutting Splitting Burning?? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Funny you mention Bill… Was doing some electrical for my son last night. Main service panel had wires run through knockouts with no fittings. So I was pulling those circuits and putting fittings in. Pulled one circuit, put a fitting in, grabbed the wires to put back through the fitting and did the "oh $h!+ this thing's live" dance on the step ladder. WTF? So the end that I JUST pulled out of the service panel is hot?! Evidently some a-hole tied 2 circuits together at an outlet or a switch somewhere. Grrr. I did figure out what other circuit it was drawing from. Now I have to figure out where the issue is at.

While typing, I just got word that the electrical inspection is done. Apparently you have to use tamper-proof outlets EVERYWHERE now according to NEC. So I guess the boy gets to swap out the 20 +/- outlets we put in. My part's done though


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony (GR8Hunter), Travis (northy185), and Pete (SawdustPirate) haven t confirmed they got their swap buddy email.
> 
> - EarlS


now I am after reading 110 posts first LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - glad to hear you don't have gas. So is that Kenny that's crop dusting the board?

Kenny - they ran the exhaust for my tankless out the side of the house next to the furnace vent and the dryer vent

Done with this round of shoveling. Still snowing a bit. I'm going to have to go on an ice melt run and see who still has some in stock. That's later though. As soon as the Cheerios and coffee are gone I'm off to the shop to mess something up and redo it a couple of times.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Funny you mention Bill… "oh $h!+ this thing s live" dance on the step ladder. WTF? So the end that I JUST pulled out of the service panel is hot?! Evidently some a-hole tied 2 circuits together at an outlet or a switch somewhere. Grrr. I did figure out what other circuit it was drawing from. Now I have to figure out where the issue is at.
> 
> - HokieKen


ROFL - Cutting Splitting Burning! Glade your ok


----------



## Bluenote38

Good luck in the Shop today Earl - Last night I managed to screw up a couple of perfectly good pieces of maple on the router table intended for the Swap project. Now I have to figure out a recovery plan. Maybe I can do an Osage Orange Inlay…


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I bought this recirculating pump. It has a flow switch that turns the pump on when you turn on (and off) a hot water faucet somewhere in the house and once the water gets hot enough that the comfort valve at your farthest faucet closes, the flow sensor turns off the pump to prevent too much hot water from running back through your cold water line. Now I don't have to run the shower for 10 minutes to get hot water, though I still have to wait 10 minutes before its warm. It mostly just keeps me from wasting water but you sort of learn to plan ahead so it is ready. I can activate the pump from any faucet in the house.

If you already have a pump, this might be another option? It supposedly will adjust the pump schedule automatically but I think it also has a pulse mode that will make it work like the one I have. Also, If you are getting too much hot water through the cold line, you might need to replace the crossover comfort valve.


----------



## bndawgs

This is the unit I installed at my mom's house. i put it under her bathroom sink. it's programmable, so you can set the times you want it to heat up the water in the lines.

https://www.amazon.com/6050E7000-E10-BCANCT1W-23-AutoCirc-Circulator-Thermostat/dp/B00C17LI8S/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## HokieKen

The recirc pump I had was on a timed cycle. You set how often it came on and how long it pumped. It also had a flow switch that prevented it from running if there was a hot water tap open. I thought it worked just fine and felt like I could have eventually dialed it in to a good compromise between waiting for hot water at the shower and dealing with a little luke warm water at the tap. But, my wife is an impatient woman when there is a 30-day return window and just assumes that anything that doesn't work the way she wants it to is faulty. Needless to say, she considers me faulty. Luckily the 30-day return window has passed ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The recirc pump I had was on a timed cycle. You set how often it came on and how long it pumped. It also had a flow switch that prevented it from running if there was a hot water tap open. I thought it worked just fine and felt like I could have eventually dialed it in to a good compromise between waiting for hot water at the shower and dealing with a little luke warm water at the tap. But, my wife is an impatient woman when there is a 30-day return window and just assumes that anything that doesn t work the way she wants it to is faulty. Needless to say, she considers me faulty. Luckily the 30-day return window has passed ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


oh so thats what she meant LOL :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Now I see how Kenny felt when Earl ignored his post…


----------



## HokieKen

> Meanwhile in VA Kenny s getting his bath ready…
> :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


What's a bath? And why are there hoses in my puppy roaster?


----------



## GrantA

On second thought that could be somebody fancy cooking sous vide in the woods!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny's hero:










Had to stop in to get coffee. Broke down and bought some local stuff. At any rate, back to shop. Haven't messed anything up yet, that I know of, I don't think, maybe, I'm not sure.

Grant - did I miss something you posted? Squirrel….


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, right Earl. That dumbass has his cape on backwards. Sheesh.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo!! Everyone verified that they received their email with the name address, and email of their swap buddy!!!

Thanks everyone for confirming that you received the emails. Now as long as I copied the information correctly, things should go well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now as long as I copied the information correctly, things should go well.


...and Kenny should get how many boxes of glitter?


----------



## recycle1943

EarlS

I mailed my swap today and emailed the recipient a USPS tracking number, he should have it Friday - Do I have to go stand in the corner ?


----------



## recycle1943

OK - now the tankless water heater

I've had one for almost 19 years. I just replaced it last summer because it wasn't keeping up. After I replaced it with a new exact retrofit heater that didn't work worth a crap because of poor FLOW I changed the in line water filter that was nearly plugged. The new heater worked just fine after the change and I'm positive the old one would have worked just fine had I changed the filter on a somewhat regular basis or even before I bought and changed it.
So now, if anybody would like to see the tatoo on my forehead I'll send pictures - oh hell, to save time, the tatoo is STUPID and it's right across the frontal lob, 1 inch above my eyebrows and in a lovely pastel blue.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dick  I don't have any flow issues but that does remind me that I should change my filter. I don't want to be a dick. (Sorry, couldn't resist ;-p)


----------



## TheFridge

Progress pic










Yes. My project is shavings


----------



## DavePolaschek

> oh hell, to save time, the tatoo is STUPID and it's right across the frontal lob, 1 inch above my eyebrows and in a lovely pastel blue.


I have joked about doing a blue ballpoint ink tattoo on my forehead that says "DUH!" but I could never decide which way to write it.

Edit: as for the flow issues, I hear that gets more common as the plumbing gets older.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Fridge, you ain't messing around with the lockout on that lathe! Is that original or something you added?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yes. My project is shavings


Now you just need some glue to put them back together!


----------



## bndawgs

Is this router lift a good deal?

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/jessem-rout-r-lift-ii-router-lift-for-3-1-2-diameter-motors-jessem-02310

and do i need a router lift? at some point i probably will right? lol

or is the nova g3 anniversary bundle worth it at $150?


----------



## EarlS

We have out first member of the Sent club - Dick sent his out today!!!! You, sir, are making the rest of us look BAD!!!

Just a reminder to everyone - WAIT UNTIL March 15 to post a picture of what you received on here. That is the BIG REVEAL DATE. After the reveal date everyone can also post their swap item in the Projects section.


----------



## recycle1943

> Is this router lift a good deal?
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/jessem-rout-r-lift-ii-router-lift-for-3-1-2-diameter-motors-jessem-02310
> 
> and do i need a router lift? at some point i probably will right? lol
> 
> or is the nova g3 anniversary bundle worth it at $150?
> 
> - Steve


I'm not going to say good, bad or indifferent regarding a good deal or not but if you do a lot of router work you will be one very happy camper, err I mean woodworker if you have a lift. BIG BIG difference for ease of adjusting and repeatability
That of course is jmho


----------



## EarlS

+1

I would add to look around as Woodcraft is usually on the more expensive side of things on most of what they sell. Jess Em is sold in a lot of places so you might find it for less or free shipping or some better deal.


----------



## GrantA

OK I have never used a router lift. I have an Incra plate and get through-table height adjustment, just have to reach under the lock/unlock the clamp on the base. What if any benefit is there to a lift over this?

Besides that, man today has been one of those days- are we sure it wasn't Monday again?? I went to my shop several times, started the metal lathe several times too, about every other time the phone started ringing right about the time I started making a cut. That's how I make money so I have to stay available, usually I get luckier on timing though…
Oh well, beer's cold and couch is comfy now! Maybe I can head out to the shop early in the morning before anybody needs anything


----------



## RichBolduc

Just get the big Triton router. It has a lift built in to it and is a beast in a table.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Grant - a router lift allows for adjustments above the table and you get much better precision than manual adjustments. Plus, you don't have to lock/unlock the router base every time you need to make an adjustment.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Earl said. I have the old school original Jessem I bought used. I like it. Wouldn't want to use anything else and I don't route things as often as most I imagine.


----------



## GrantA

hmm. Maybe I will go ahead and offer my craftsman tablesaw for sale as a package with the incra plate and router combo set and if it sells all together I'll get a lift for the unisaw hehe


----------



## Woodmaster1

I 


> Just get the big Triton router. It has a lift built in to it and is a beast in a table.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


The triton router is awesome. Buy a Kreg plate for the triton, build a table and you still won't have what a router lift cost with a table.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a Router Raizer installed in my PC 7539 and can access it from above the table. The way it works, you can leave the plunge clamp unlocked all the time. Has been the bees knees for me for a couple if years now. Lifts are nice but I don't see an advantage over using built in height adjustment if your router has it.


----------



## GrantA

I get outta the shower (shout out to my electric water heater!) and Bo isn't in his bed where he was a few minutes ago…

Busted!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

to me it looks like he dont care what you think Grant LOL :<))))


----------



## GrantA

Nope Tony he's tired, I told him he could stay, he just had to scoot over a little


----------



## Bluenote38

+1 on the Triton Router. And I have it mounted to a Woodpecker 3/8" Aluminum plate. Love it! Moving to Aluminum from Plastic was a big improvement.


----------



## EarlS

One of my "to do" items is to make a set of brass router plate inserts to replace the POS plastic ones that came with the Bench Dog lift and plate. That might be a lathe project…...

Edit - on a swap related note - please post a comment here when you ship your project or when you receive your project so I can add "S" and "R" to your name.


----------



## Bluenote38

Earl - your "to do" list sounds like mine - now if I can just find a round toit I can get started…


----------



## HokieKen

I like my Kreg phenolic plate just fine. Like Earl though, my issue is the plastic inserts. If you're working with small-ish pieces and putting pressure over the insert, it can cause some depth issues. Unfortunately with the way my inserts lock in, I can't machine new ones in the lathe :-(


----------



## bndawgs

started roughing out the taxes. looks like tool purchases are cancelled for the near future.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - talked to the accountant last week. I owe since I forgot to check my withholding amounts with the new tax brackets. Overall, I paid less taxes but I didn't get enough taken out. Ouch


----------



## HokieKen

We had to pay more and my wife's witholdings were way less than last year. We pretty much broke even where refund was concerned. I think we got about $60 back. Which is how much I paid to use the software to file them…


----------



## Lazyman

I read an article yesterday that lots of people are going to be surprised by not getting as much back or having to pay some this year, even if they are paying less overall. With the removal of a bunch of deductions, the IRS revised the withholding tables that employers use because it is a lot simpler to estimate how much you will owe and get it closer to your actual amount owed, though it still doesn't take into account things like earnings from savings and investments.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I was half expecting a bill since my wife just became a realtor and her company pushed a 2017 check to 2018. I did read where the irs was going to waive the underpayment penalty due to the withholding tables not updated in time.

Still have to go thru donations and expenses, so there's still hope. Fingers crossed


----------



## recycle1943

Tax cut ? yep, our tax was cut to $300 less refund this year whooopee


----------



## RichBolduc

Last year we got back around $3k… This year we owe $1.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Well, keep in mind that you don't want to get a large refund. You really want to break even.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You absolutely don't want a large refund every year. As close to zero on either side is ideal. If you get $3k a year back from your taxes, that means that you gave the gov't an interest free loan on $3k. Now Rich, I know Ebay will give you that but most other creditors do not. So from the sounds of it, with the new tax plan. You were dead on this year Rich and you didn't even know it. I imagine your paychecks went up after the tax plan was implemented so you got your refund and then some I imagine, it was just distributed throughout the year as a non tax payment or better stated, you kept the money you earned!

I haven't done mine yet. Way to busy, and maybe a little afraid.


----------



## RichBolduc

And I was just told the new lathe will be in Friday….. I need to get rid of the Comet ii….

Rich


----------



## recycle1943

not exactly true - 


> If you get $3k a year back from your taxes, that means that you gave the gov t an interest free loan on $3k.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


not exactly true - If a person is living so close to the vest that a tax refund equals an interest free gov. loan then I pose this question.

If filing this year you get a $2K refund and you adjust your withholding from your employer to reflect an even steven next year AND you file next year with all things being the same as this year - Where is that $3k - is it in the bank ? in your pocket ? 
I would bet that MAYBE 1 out of 10 can say that that same amount was put aside during the year.
So my point is - what is wrong with a nice refund check that didn't earn any interest ? Darn site nicer then not having anything at all. Did I miss the $100 or $200 a month during the year - nope
But everybody has the opportunity to do it their way, that's why America is great already


----------



## RichBolduc

A lot of the difference came from deductions that were lost it seems. So my taxes would still be taken out at the same rate, but I didn't have as many deductibles this year.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Rich,
Man I sure wish I could take that thing off your hands. But I've been warned turning is a black hole (thus your own upgrade!) and I don't even have the time to get basic stuff done like finishing my swap project.
So I'd be a fool to try to make time and space for a lathe, even though it looks like you're offering a really good deal on it.

Dick, I agree with your logic FWIW. I used to feel differently, but the fact is, I don't miss the extra few $ a month and I get a lot of joy out of the $3K refund check, interest or not; if I wasn't putting it aside for taxes, I'm not likely to deposit into an interest-bearing account and give myself a similar "fun bonus" at year's end. 
And I agree once more with the great fact that everyone gets a choice.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's right Dick. Dick's right Dave. ;-) Dave hit the nail on the head that play it close on your witholdings and squirrel that money away in a short term low interest yield something or other and you'll come out ahead. But, Dick's right in practicality most people aren't going to segregate the difference for that purpose. When it comes down to it, you'd be better off having as little as possible withheld and putting it all into an account that draws at least some interest then pay your taxes at the end of the year. In theory…

I'm good with a refund or even-steven scenario. What caught me off-guard was expecting a bigger refund (because the new tax code benefits me, the middle class) and not breaking even. I just need to know what to expect personally….

Rich - for me, it was the exemptions that kicked me in the nards. My deductions went up significantly this year. Not as significant as the exemptions that disappeared thought…


----------



## bndawgs

i'm just happy that my kids are finally paying off. haha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> not exactly true -
> 
> If you get $3k a year back from your taxes, that means that you gave the gov t an interest free loan on $3k.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> not exactly true - If a person is living so close to the vest that a tax refund equals an interest free gov. loan then I pose this question.
> 
> If filing this year you get a $2K refund and you adjust your withholding from your employer to reflect an even steven next year AND you file next year with all things being the same as this year - Where is that $3k - is it in the bank ? in your pocket ?
> I would bet that MAYBE 1 out of 10 can say that that same amount was put aside during the year.
> So my point is - what is wrong with a nice refund check that didn t earn any interest ? Darn site nicer then not having anything at all. Did I miss the $100 or $200 a month during the year - nope
> But everybody has the opportunity to do it their way, that s why America is great already
> 
> - recycle1943


Weather it's in the bank or in your pocket or squandered at the local pub, you received it. If you need to send someone money to save for you every month so you don't spend it, then by all means let the gov't hang on to it for you so you don't spend it. So what I said, still bleeds true. You just want the IRS to hold it for you.

So I guess if what you say is true, why don't you loan me a million bucks this year. I'll give every penny of it back in one year, you won't lose a dime. Should be ok? I would take that money and even on a 6% return, I would be doing well borrowing that capital for free. Not worth arguing about, just pointing out what most people don't realize they are doing by getting that oh mighty refund. It's your money, do what you wish.

Getting a $3k refund IS giving a $3k loan interest free no matter how you want to word it.

Back to woodworking folks….Sorry about that.

Earl, I didn't get my recipients name.


----------



## RichBolduc

I wish you'd take it off my hand too before I turn it in to a buffing station…. lol Get it for the swap!!! That's what I did. I literally bought the lathe to make mallets on for the mallet swap.

Rich



> Rich,
> Man I sure wish I could take that thing off your hands. But I ve been warned turning is a black hole (thus your own upgrade!) and I don t even have the time to get basic stuff done like finishing my swap project.
> So I d be a fool to try to make time and space for a lathe, even though it looks like you re offering a really good deal on it.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Several people beat me to it. We are all good.


----------



## RichBolduc

You and Kenny are swapping items…. Remember instead of packing peanuts to prevent damage, use packing glitter.

Rich



> Back to woodworking folks….Sorry about that.
> 
> Earl, I didn t get my recipients name.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## Lazyman

With the low interest rates we've been getting for the last 10 years, it probably doesn't make much difference whether Uncle Sam puts in the bank or you do but I am firmly in the group that says give it to me. What I did, when I was still a working slob (now I am just a slob), was make sure that I was at zero or maybe had to pay a bit extra and take the difference and make extra payments on my mortgage each month. That way you basically earn whatever the interest rate is on your mortgage. Safer than the stock market and you are guaranteed to get the money back with interest when sell the house later. This is especially true now that you can no longer deduct mortgage interest. If you have credit card debt or a car loan, it might be even better to use the money each month to pay that down, since the interest rates are usually much higher than a mortgage.

Now you know my secret for being able to retire by 55.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're speaking my language Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen

Makes more sense put that way Dave ;-) Nevertheless, like John pointed out, in a lump sum, it feels good ;-) Not saying it's logical, just sayin' if you ask most people if they want $100 a month or want a check for $1200 at the beginning of the year, most will take the latter even if it's not the wise choice. Me? Couldn't care less. The wife handles the money and as long as there's some there when I want to buy something, I'm happy not to have to care. I manage our retirement investments and do our taxes and I'm happy not to have to touch the money otherwise  FWIW, our tax check always went to paying down the mortgage or paying off a car in the few years we had a car loan.


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - you'd better be messing with me about not getting a recipient's name. I didn't have you on the list. That is my biggest fear, inadvertently missing someone in the swap. Keeping up with you chatty girls on a daily basis to make sure I don't miss something I'm supposed to take care of as the coordinator is a full time job.

As others mentioned Kenny would be glad to send you his swap project which I assume is that restored Stanley 45 plane.

To wade into the the tax refund issue - I think I would prefer to get some back because $50/paycheck doesn't really register, but $50×24 = $1,200 which looks like a new shop power tool. That's the same premise that Christmas Club accounts use at your local bank.

I am the money person in our household, bills, budget, retirement, everything so I'm the one that gets the blame when the tax bill is $4K rather than getting $500 back.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm messing with you Earl. If I don't who will?


----------



## HokieKen

> I m messing with you Earl. If I don t who will?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I will.


----------



## EarlS

Oh there's a whole list of folks that will mess with me. Just look at the the participant list.


----------



## recycle1943

We had our accountant pick up our "stuff" 10 days ago and Monday there was a deposit ($1800) from the IRS in one of our checking accounts.

That same amount of money had we had it in an interest bearing account would have brought us about $50 or $60 for the year and we would have to claim it as income and pay taxes on it.

Where is the win in that situation. As it is it's like free money, we didn't miss it all year and now we have $1800 tax free money.

Yeah, I know - nothing is free, it just feels good saying it that way lol ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, that's a fast return on that refund Dick! I filed mine a couple of weeks ago and think we're still waiting on the deposit.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhh I just realized I started selling stuff on Amazon and Etsy… With that I can write off the tools I bought last year and the shop…

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Another advantage to accelerating mortgage or other debt payoff is that the money you save by doing so is basically comparable to a tax free investment or savings account. You never have to pay taxes on money you avoided spending in the first place but it still winds up in your pocket (or the pocket of your heirs anyway).


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh there s a whole list of folks that will mess with me. Just look at the the participant list.
> 
> - EarlS


I will * NEVER* pick on you Earl us corn eaters must stick together like butter on the cob :<)))


----------



## GrantA

I've got some reading to do  Got the original manual for my mill today, what are the odds it would've been put into service the year I was born?!?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

83 thats the year i got married LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now you know my secret for being able to retire by 55.


I'm not retired, but I'm not 55 yet, either. Won't be when I pick up my stapler and go home in July.

Paid off the 30 year mortgage on the house in 13 years. Been squirrelling away savings like crazy since then.

20 weeks to go…


----------



## Bluenote38

> Now you know my secret for being able to retire by 55.
> 
> 20 weeks to go…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dang Dave you are a short timer!


----------



## RichBolduc

My wife has you beat… She got retirement at 34

Rich


----------



## EarlS

I was a Senior in HS in 1983.

The accounting firm we had do our taxes just called and the tax forms are ready for us to submit.

I'm not quite 55 yet either but between a new house and a daughter about ready to start grad school a Doctorate in Physical Therapy and the other one starting college I think I'll be working for a while yet. I am going to transplant the money tree growing in the back yard.

Grant - your box-o-stuff is in the FedEx system as of this afternoon.


----------



## recycle1943

In February 1983 I had been out of the Army for 20 years


----------



## HokieKen

I was out of the Army in 83 too Dick. Mostly because I was 8. And was never in the Army.


----------



## MSquared

1983? Hmmmm. I really don't recall that much of the 80's, but they told me I had a good time! :/


----------



## Lazyman

83 was the year I got married as well.

Congrats on the imminent retirement Dave. It is hard to believe that I've been retired for 5 years now and when people ask me how I like it, I tell them it's great work if you can get it. The advice I always give them is that they have to have a plan for what they plan to do in retirement. They have to have something that makes them want to get out of bed and get the day started. That never occurs to some people.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks. Yeah, I've got plans to keep busy. Had three weeks off over Christmas and New Years, and treated it as a test retirement. It was almost nice to go back to work where I could relax a little.

As for 1983, that was my first year of college. There may have been beer involved.


----------



## PoohBaah

Hmmm…. 1983 I was only a gleam in my old mans eye.

haha I wasn't born till '85.


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn and I thought I was the youngin here… I'm from 77.

Rich



> Hmmm…. 1983 I was only a gleam in my old mans eye.
> 
> haha I wasn t born till 85.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## EarlS

> In February 1983 I had been out of the Army for 20 years
> 
> - recycle1943


I went into the Army in 1983 for a 2 year stint (nukes then MLRS) which apparently qualifies me as a protected Veteran because of the Grenada conflict and whatever was going on in Panama then. We never deployed because it was over in something like 20 minutes but we were on stand-by. I'm embarrassed to think that could ever be considered in the same terms as being deployed to Afghanistan or Iraq.

Between saving all the $$ I made and whatever version of the GI Bill was in place, I paid for my college so it worked out.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Graduated H/S in 1975, Navy 75-78, Army NG 87-05, Iraq 04-05, Dept of Corrections 93-17, retired 2017. I'm a member of the "older then dirt" club.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ha - you kids - I joined the Marines in '74 See the world, visit exotic lands, meet strange people, and…


----------



## RichBolduc

I married a Marine so I could go to the Marine Corp Ball's…. does that count?

Rich



> Ha - you kids - I joined the Marines in 74 See the world, visit exotic lands, meet strange people, and…
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## Bluenote38

> Graduated H/S in 1975, Navy 75-78, Army NG 87-05, Iraq 04-05, Dept of Corrections 93-17, retired 2017. I m a member of the "older then dirt" club.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff - serve on any ships? I was on the LPD 5 Ogden in 1977 and LST 1186 Cayuga in 1978


----------



## Bluenote38

> I married a Marine so I could go to the Marine Corp Ball s…. does that count?
> 
> Rich
> 
> Ha - you kids - I joined the Marines in 74 See the world, visit exotic lands, meet strange people, and…
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Why yes it does - Semper Fi!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I married a Marine so I could go to the Marine Corp Ball s…. does that count?
> 
> Rich
> 
> Ha - you kids - I joined the Marines in 74 See the world, visit exotic lands, meet strange people, and…
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Why yes it does - Semper Fi!!
> 
> BTW 250th is coming up so make plans now.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Graduated H/S in 1975, Navy 75-78, Army NG 87-05, Iraq 04-05, Dept of Corrections 93-17, retired 2017. I m a member of the "older then dirt" club.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Jeff - serve on any ships? I was on the LPD 5 Ogden in 1977 and LST 1186 Cayuga in 1978
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Yes I did, I worked air wing on the flight deck. USS Nimitz in 1976, maiden voyage, USS Enterprise in 1978.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I married a Marine so I could go to the Marine Corp Ball s…. does that count?
> 
> Rich
> 
> Ha - you kids - I joined the Marines in 74 See the world, visit exotic lands, meet strange people, and…
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Why yes it does - Semper Fi!!

BTW 250th is coming up so make plans now.

- Bill Berklich


----------



## jeffswildwood

weird double post


----------



## Bluenote38

Saw the Enterprise in port at San Diego - closest I every got to her.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Saw the Enterprise in port at San Diego - closest I every got to her.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I worked on the RA5C Vigilante, mach 2.5 flying camera.


----------



## JohnMcClure

USS George HW Bush (CVN-77).


----------



## Bluenote38

> I worked on the RA5C Vigilante, mach 2.5 flying camera.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Wow totally cool - Saw a couple of A-5s along with 2 SR-71's at Kadena AFB in Okinawa way long ago. Didn't realize the A5 was a carrier bird. I will say that watching a 71 fall out of the sky on an approach was definitely a sight to see - glide path of a winged brick and take-off was like a rocket once the nose came up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for your service gentlemen! Means a lot.

Born in 77 myself.


----------



## EarlS

Oddest plane I ever saw was a 747 carrying the space shuttle when it landed at the AFB in OKC in 1984. That was a sight. Didn't get to see it take off since they were staying overnight.

After the Army I worked for an aviation company and I got to see a P-51, a Corsair, an A-26, a B-17 (fly-in), and a couple of WWII trainers that the local club (Tired Iron) had stored in the hangers.


----------



## GrantA

I'm gonna have to lookup some of these birds now that I'm not familiar with. Well OK I'm not familiar with any but I've seen some of them at least 
Dave beat me to it but *THANK you all for your service!*


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, If you've never been to the Naval Aviation Museum at the Pensacola NAS , it is definitely worth the trip. One of the coolest museums I've ever been to. Well it was 15 years ago anyway.


----------



## EarlS

My Dad is a big WWII plane fanatic. A couple years back they stopped by the SAC Museum south of Omaha on the way to see us. He said the planes they had on display were amazing.


----------



## recycle1943

> Graduated H/S in 1975, Navy 75-78, Army NG 87-05, Iraq 04-05, Dept of Corrections 93-17, retired 2017. I m a member of the "older then dirt" club.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


graduated HS in '75' - born in '56/57' your still 13 years younger that this pile of dirt


----------



## jeffswildwood

RA5C from RVAH-3, the training squadron. Land based at Key West Florida. Contained no armament except a camera, complete with flasher pods. One of the highest loss during Viet-Nam war. Flew in first and took pictures then after the bombers went through, went through again taking pictures of the damage.


----------



## bndawgs

> Oddest plane I ever saw was a 747 carrying the space shuttle when it landed at the AFB in OKC in 1984. That was a sight. Didn t get to see it take off since they were staying overnight.
> 
> After the Army I worked for an aviation company and I got to see a P-51, a Corsair, an A-26, a B-17 (fly-in), and a couple of WWII trainers that the local club (Tired Iron) had stored in the hangers.
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks all for your service.

I was able to watch them bringing the Discovery space shuttle on top of a 747 to Dulles Airport here.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m a member of the "older then dirt" club.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Yes I did, I worked air wing on the flight deck. USS Nimitz in 1976, maiden voyage, USS Enterprise in 1978.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


me too Jeff and also the dickety doo club :<))

USS Enterprise in 1978. = = = must of been cool to be on star trek :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> USS Enterprise in 1978. = = = must of been cool to be on star trek :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It was, Kirk was an amazing Captain, and those "strange new worlds", Like Olongapo Philippians and Perth Australia to name a few, were, let's say, awesome! ;-))) *"It's not just a job, it's an adventure"!* Not to mention I became a trusty, crusty *Shellback.*


----------



## HokieKen

Dang you guys have been busy! Thanks for all you guys' service! I tried to enlist in the Marines when I was a senior in HS. But, I had a pin in my elbow so I couldn't pass the physical. I was totally miffed at the time. In hindsight. WHEW! 18-year-old Kenny was NOT fit for the armed forces. So I went to college instead. Lasted a whole year. Went to two classes. Didn't pass a single class. They let you be that ridiculous in boot camp, right? Then I spent a decade partying. Then I went to college for real ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

So does anyone else have a hard time saying "no" to friends and family who want something built? Especially when they are willing to pay. A gal I have known for nearly my whole life is moving back into town and I have built her a few things in the past and now she is wanting a simple farmhouse style table.

I need more hours in the day. Between my office job, farm job, trying to keep up up with my swap and all the projects my wife has I barely get to sleep. Maybe one day I will be able to "retire" from the office job and just get to cowboy and woodwork.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG. I just typed a long post asking a question of you veterans and this stupid site swallowed it like a fat kid with a hot dog.

So, I ain't typing it again. But, here's the question: Is there anything wrong with me using my grandfather's veteran's discount at Lowes without him being there? I could take him every time I want to use it but that's inconvenient for him. I've asked the manager of the local Lowes but I'm more interested in Veteran's views. For the record though, I would NEVER try to pass it off as me being the one who served. I always correct the cashier when they thank me for "my" service.


----------



## RichBolduc

I use my wife's at HD and Lowes with or without her.

Rich



> OMG. I just typed a long post asking a question of you veterans and this stupid site swallowed it like a fat kid with a hot dog.
> 
> So, I ain t typing it again. But, here s the question: Is there anything wrong with me using my grandfather s veteran s discount at Lowes without him being there? I could take him every time I want to use it but that s inconvenient for him. I ve asked the manager of the local Lowes but I m more interested in Veteran s views. For the record though, I would NEVER try to pass it off as me being the one who served. I always correct the cashier when they thank me for "my" service.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Whats sleep? I have full time work, full time student, wifes projects, my projects…. -_-

Rich



> So does anyone else have a hard time saying "no" to friends and family who want something built? Especially when they are willing to pay. A gal I have known for nearly my whole life is moving back into town and I have built her a few things in the past and now she is wanting a simple farmhouse style table.
> 
> I need more hours in the day. Between my office job, farm job, trying to keep up up with my swap and all the projects my wife has I barely get to sleep. Maybe one day I will be able to "retire" from the office job and just get to cowboy and woodwork.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## HokieKen

> So does anyone else have a hard time saying "no" to friends and family who want something built? Especially when they are willing to pay. A gal I have known for nearly my whole life is moving back into town and I have built her a few things in the past and now she is wanting a simple farmhouse style table.
> 
> I need more hours in the day. Between my office job, farm job, trying to keep up up with my swap and all the projects my wife has I barely get to sleep. Maybe one day I will be able to "retire" from the office job and just get to cowboy and woodwork.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Yes and no. I've had a couple of "jobs" recently where I have just priced it and let them balk. And I've had a couple where I just say "maybe but not in the near future". So, there are some people I don't like to tell "no" but I don't mind not telling them "yes" either ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> So does anyone else have a hard time saying "no" to friends and family who want something built? Especially when they are willing to pay. A gal I have known for nearly my whole life is moving back into town and I have built her a few things in the past and now she is wanting a simple farmhouse style table.
> 
> I need more hours in the day. Between my office job, farm job, trying to keep up up with my swap and all the projects my wife has I barely get to sleep. Maybe one day I will be able to "retire" from the office job and just get to cowboy and woodwork.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Kenny wanted me to ask you if she was hot?

That might change his answer.


----------



## HokieKen

I just figured if Pooh has to even think about it, she must not be ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
My views may differ from other veterans, but are as follows (for now):
The small discounts lowe's and HD offer to veterans indicate that their margins are sufficiently high it does not bother them too much. So for a few more people to take advantage of the discount is no skin off my back, it takes nothing away from me, and it just goes to show that full price at retail is a ripoff.

BUT-- Eventually their corporate P&L folks will look at this and say, either a) we need to raise list prices because we're not making enough with discounts, or b) reduce the amount of veterans discount (or eliminate it). HD and lowe's have to make money and they will find a way.

The long and short of that is, when you sneak a discount you're not really entitled to, you're helping yourself in the short term at the expense of a whole lot of other people in the very long term.

It's like if there's an honor system candy bowl at work, and you only take one candy a week, but you never put any candy in, you're ultimately doing others a disservice.

All that being said I wouldn't take it personally if you use someone's military discount all the time. Just remember nearly everyone has a close family member who is a veteran. If they all do it, prices go up or discounts go away.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> My views may differ from other veterans, but are as follows (for now):
> The small discounts lowe s and HD offer to veterans indicate that their margins are sufficiently high it does not bother them too much. So for a few more people to take advantage of the discount is no skin off my back, it takes nothing away from me, and it just goes to show that full price at retail is a ripoff.
> 
> BUT-- Eventually their corporate P&L folks will look at this and say, either a) we need to raise list prices because we re not making enough with discounts, or b) reduce the amount of veterans discount (or eliminate it). HD and lowe s have to make money and they will find a way.
> 
> The long and short of that is, when you *sneak a discount you re not really entitled to*, you re helping yourself in the short term at the expense of a whole lot of other people in the very long term.
> 
> It s like if there s an honor system candy bowl at work, and you only take one candy a week, but you never put any candy in, you re ultimately doing others a disservice.
> 
> All that being said I wouldn t take it personally if you use someone s military discount all the time. Just remember nearly everyone has a close family member who is a veteran. If they all do it, prices go up or discounts go away.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


That is the essence of my ethical dilemma right there John. I am NOT entitled to it. But my grandfather is. And he is obsessive sometimes about making sure that I'm getting it. Yes, I am using his discount but he's not. In his mind, I'm entitled to it in his stead since he rarely, if ever, buys anything from Lowe's anymore. He would also insist that I come pick him up every time I go to Lowes if I told him that I couldn't use his discount. So, economically, I see your point and agree. How much Lowes does or doesn't make in profit isn't my concern really. I understand they make good enough margins to accommodate the discounts. I also understand they want to maintain their margins. But, I think we all understand that they can't long term… Online retailers combined with ever-more-affordable freight options will do to Lowes/HD what Lowes/HD did to mom&pop hardware stores long before 10% discounts have a significant impact on their pricing strategies IMO.

FWIW, I don't usually use the discount. Only if it's a significant enough purchase that I would go pick him up if I had to in order to get it. I won't use it for $30 worth of nuts and bolts. But, if I'm buying a new grill or a lawnmower… yep.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If we get into the economics of Lowes and HD then Kenny is right that online retailers have definitely taken a bite out of them. Of course, there will ALWAYS be one of them around because weekend warriors don't have time to wait for certain things during a project or leak or whatever happens to their house.

HD will win, it's winning now. Their prices are just as good as Amazon 99% of the time and Lowe's is trying to catch up right now. New CEO, liquidating several brands, buying one big brand from Sears….They are trying their best to stay relevant. It's pretty cool to watch it all unfold at the moment. They will shift more into semi-pro like HD than the decorator type merchandise they used to sell mostly.

Lowes will never drop the military discount, at least not while they are trying to stay afloat. The media would be killer for them. Already this year (2019), Lowes will be closing 47 stores in North America, 20 in the states alone.

Use the discount and if you like Lowes, go to their stores over HD if that's what you prefer, they could use the money. I go to both probably equally depending on what I need.


----------



## bndawgs

I would think that the Lowes coupon code generator costs lowes more than the veteran discount.


----------



## GrantA

Don't forget guys, if you have any intention of buying beer, tools, fishing stuff etc guilt free this year today's like a prepaid get out of jail free card, better grab some good chocolates and flowers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That reminds me of a DJ dad and I were listening to after he polled his listening audience to see who bought something they weren't intending to/allowed to when headed to the store. The winner was the guy sent to the grocery store for brownie mix for his wife and came home with a new truck!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - my take on "discounts" is that they are used to generate sales. Think of the local grocery store selling Turkeys at Thanksgiving for $0.25/lb or giving them away if you spend $50. They "lose" money on the turkey but make it back and then some on all the other stuff you buy.

Even if you use your discount every time, you tell folks about how great the store is, that's advertising.

Additionally, it seems like the "discount" gets you to a price that you could get elsewhere so that means the regular price is inflated. Case in point - Home Depot sells rattle cans for $11.99 and I can get the exact brand at Farm and Fleet (right next door) for $8.99. HD assumes you are too lazy to shop around. With that kind of attitude towards the shopper, I will take advantage of every discount I can find if I shop at HD. Heck their approach is why I own HD stock and it has done so well.

I'm not sure I addressed the ethics as much as I justified using the discount because they are overcharging you already.


----------



## PoohBaah

I recently found a new wood source within 20 miles of my place and he emailed over his price sheet today. He seems to have a pretty solid inventory and prices seem to be pretty good. I think. how do they stack up to your areas?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, compared to AZ prices, that's like free lumber. Damn


----------



## Lazyman

Hey Earl, don't knock being too lazy! One person's too lazy might be just lazy enough for me. ;-) I made a career, not to mention a retirement, out of just the right amount of lazy. Now what you are really talking about is being cheap enough to go next door. I am definitely too cheap for my own good sometimes. My unofficial new years resolution is to just buy the one I want instead of the cheap one but of course that doesn't mean I won't drive a little to get the best price. Afterall, I now have the time.

Neil, I think that you answered your own question. Were you just practicing your response on us?



> *I need more hours in the day. Between my office job, farm job, trying to keep up up with my swap and all the projects my wife has I barely get to sleep. *Maybe one day I will be able to "retire" from the office job and just get to cowboy and woodwork.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## PoohBaah

Well Dave, he did say that he is starting to build his turning blank inventory. So, if anyone needs a shipment I could put one together. I know that I have to go get some QS Oak next weekend to finish my end tables so I can scope out the turning blanks and what not.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Neil. Load up a flatbed and send it to DFW. Even with shipping, it would probably still be cheaper than retail HW lumber here.


----------



## GrantA

prices do look good overall!
hey Neil see if he's got any 3" (for turning peppermills) curly cherry please! I want some, almost bought a couple from Woodcraft but geez they were $30ea for 3×3x12 and I don't get to see them first


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I appreciate it Neil. I use all AZ wood for my projects unless I over pay for some exotic board to throw into something. I do wish I could get some decent walnut and maple to use, would be easier than the stuff I have to work with. I did just find about 500BF of red oak on CL I picked up for $1BF so that's be the first time I work with oak. Kind of funny really. It'll be my kitchen drawer cores and my workbench build later this year.

Working the AZ wood is kind of my thing, helps with sales but sometimes I wish I could work on a nice soft wood like maple or walnut.


----------



## HokieKen

Your prices for 4/4 Oak and Cherry are about the same as around here Pooh but it's a heavier premium for 8/4+ thick stock. Your Hard Maple is the price of my soft Maple and my hard Maple is about $1/bf more than that. QSWO is about the same. Where I'm a little jealous is on the Walnut. KD Walnut is up to $7.75/bf for 4/4 and $9.75 for 8/4. I can get air dried for your prices or less but I would love to be able to load up on FAS Walnut at those prices!

I'd love to be able to get birdseye or curly Maple around here. Unfortunately, that's a few hours either north or south for me unless I want to pay Woodcraft prices…


----------



## HokieKen

I took a quick look at my wood guy's price list to compare to Pooh's and see he's added Lyptus to his inventory. Pretty decently priced. Anyone worked with it much? It's along the lines of Ash and Oak pricewise so might be worth grabbing some next time I go. I've never used it or seen it used much though…


----------



## EarlS

Neil - Your pricing looks pretty decent compared to the local guy I use but looks like you have a better selection and more options for finishes and grades.

Johnson Creek Hardwoods - I can't get to his price sheet at work.


----------



## recycle1943

I served and am a disabled vet and frankly I resent anybody getting a veterans discount for anything if they aren't a vet.
Here in Ohio Lowes won't give a discount unless you have a valid SERVICE RELATED VA card or are a retired vet. A husband/wife using their spouses VA card is fine because in my opinion they both served in one way or another.

Also, I had no idea that Home Depot offered vets a discount.

OK - I'm done, blast away but everybody is entitled to an opinion


----------



## HokieKen

You certainly are entitled to an opinion Dick. And to be perfectly honest, I would expect more vets/active personnel to share your's. But none in my family do, which surprised me. Lowes around here requires you to present documentation once then they enter you into the system and after that, all you have to do is give your phone number.

I apologize for any offense I may have caused by sharing my thoughts. But, that is precisely why I brought it up: to see if any offense was taken. I couldn't really give a rat's hind-end about retail profit margins. But I'd sooner eat my shoe than knowingly offend anyone who's given service. I won't use the discount unless my grandfather's with me going forward.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah my wife got medically retired after 8 1/2 years. Hence retiring at such a young age. She works at the VA now and just got moved to a VSO or VSR position.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl did you see my email this morning?


----------



## GrantA

Earl's busy with a new toy this afternoon


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, something funky happened with this site. I was going to catch up from where I left off and it sent me back to post #1. Had to sign in again and it finally got me back to yesterday when the topic was taxes.

Thanks to all of you vets! My dad and brother were both vets. I almost was…

I graduated HS in '71 from New Mexico Military Institute where I had taken 2 years of military science (MS 1 & 2). I started college and went to the ROTC office to sign up. I told the recruiter I already has MS 1 & 2, he asked from where and I told him. He said "we have a much better program" and that I would have to start over. I came to attention, saluted and said "I don't think so Sir". Did an about face and walked out.

The Vietnam war was still on and in '73 my draft number was pretty low. They ended the draft just before I was called up.


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of taxes, I have had to pay up at the end of most years. I usually get it fairly close and the penalties and interest are pretty low.


----------



## GrantA

My new-to-me height gauge came I today, it's chilling on the granite countertop while we wait for Woodcraft to send my surface plate 
I'm glad I found one with the dial, I'm digging it!


----------



## duckmilk

Never seen one Grant. Looks cool.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - my version of the height gauge is the digital version you can find on every woodworking store site but I like it because I can read the numbers.

My new toy (errr tool) has yet to arrive. Fed Ex is terribly slow which means I need to keep an eye out for it tonight or it will be left in the puddle of water by the back door all night.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Busy day.



> So does anyone else have a hard time saying "no" to friends and family who want something built? Especially when they are willing to pay. A gal I have known for nearly my whole life is moving back into town and I have built her a few things in the past and now she is wanting a simple farmhouse style table.


Hah! Only friends are you guys, and y'all know better than to want something I built.



> Wow, something funky happened with this site. I was going to catch up from where I left off and it sent me back to post #1. Had to sign in again and it finally got me back to yesterday when the topic was taxes.


That happens to me when Comcast changes my IP address or I log in from the work network instead of home. Basically force-logs-out the "other" device. Just log in again and curse the code behind the site.

As for taxes, there are a few people whose taxes went up with the "tax cut." I fall into that class, lucky me. Don't have the exact number yet, but let's just say I'm not in any great hurry to file and send off my check.


----------



## GrantA

Duck, you set it to height and there's a carbide scribe on the end to layout parts for machining.

So I had to cancel dinner reservations for this evening, one of my girls was not feeling well at all when I picked them up from school. She came home and went to her bed, poor thing!
Fridge and pantry are looking pretty rough, so it was takeout or the freezer. I just so happen to still be rationing halibut from my AK trip - dang I wish I would've taken a picture before I ate it! Teriyaki was sounding good, I've made some teriyaki sauces from scratch before but this one was amazing- highly recommended. When a fat boy recommends something it's usually good! ;-)
I did a quinoa pilaf, browning fine egg noodles in butter before adding the water and quinoa (rice would be good too for you less adventurous folks). Broccoli for the veggie. Whew good stuff! I'll do this again with some lo mein-ish noodles and bell peppers soon


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Hatecha!!!

Dave I'm not in a big hurry to write Uncle Sugar a check either plus we have license plates to pay in March…..


----------



## HokieKen

So, did everybody get one of these for Valentine's Day?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope. I got other stuff. One thing doesn't come until tomorrow though. Wife said she ordered last Thursday so it should have been here. Oh well.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Poohbaah here's a member's only price list from my woodworking club. Not too bad I just have to go to the storage barn and pick the board I want.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I got a used Leigh D4R Dovetail jig. Grant found it for me. What did you get me?

Sadly, the 1/4" - 20 bolts that hold the front bar are bent. I'm pretty sure it didn't happen in shipping because the box wasn't damaged enough for that kind of force. My guess is the jig was dropped and it hit just right. So I will be buying some bolts and figuring out how to cut the bent ones off so I can replace things.

I decided that the second worse thing, after glitter, is packing peanuts. The jig came packed in a 3 ft x 16"x16" box which had the jig, the bags of parts, and PEANUTS. I had to empty out the box into the garbage cans to find all of the bits and pieces. They are now all over the shop. When I opened the overhead door to pull the truck out the gust of wind blew them everywhere.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Kenny is that a whole box of hardinge collets? I know you said that's the only kind to get ;-) 
Pretty sweet "assorted chocolates" though - I'll have to show Sara what you got. She "forgot" something for me at work, hmm I'm not sure I'm buying it. I got the awesome dinner I made so that works. And I should have a decent balance of the aforementioned get-out-of-jail-free cards 

Earl- that sucks on the bent bolts, not knowing how they're in there I'm thinking a dremel with a cutoff wheel? Did you get pics beforehand? I assume it's more an aggravation than anything but we can try making a claim with fedex, take pics of packaging of you want to do that 
I feel your pain on peanuts, hate those things!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I doubt it is worth the effort to make a claim. The bolts are basic 5/16"-18×4-1/4 t-bolts, something you can get at the local BBS.

Now I have plenty of packing for my swap item. My "get-out-of-jail-free" cards don't work. I think I maxed them out.


----------



## GrantA

ooh ooh I just realized my new laser engraver is out for delivery today! I'll get to use it on my swap item. Better work on clearing off a spot for it!


----------



## HokieKen

No Hardinge… yet Grant. Have to decide whether that collet chuck is going to be the way to go or if I just need to live with 3C collets and use a adapter and drawbar in the spindle. If I decide the collet chuck is good, then I'll start replacing these with Hardinge ;-)

How bad are the bolts bend and what do they do Earl? You might just be able to persuade those straight then clean up the threads (if necessary) with a thread file or die. Maybe your BBS has T bolts but, mine don't :-(

Why is Grant sending Earl Valentine's Day gifts?


----------



## GrantA

> Why is Grant sending Earl Valentine s Day gifts?
> 
> - HokieKen


Because he's running the swap, duh

Kenny have you considered an ER setup? I haven't looked at em up close, of course the setup you have there will work just fine I bet but I've seen some nice (& simple) home-brew ER adapters


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, thought about ER 40 but I like the size of 5C collets better. The length is better suited for through-bar holding I think. Could have bought an ER 40 chuck but it's no cheaper so the 5C won ;-)


----------



## GrantA

40 seems too big, I was thinking 32 or 25 for your lathe. The 5c (and 3c etc) only grip at the nose really where the ERs grip at the back too, yeah they're shorter but the gripping area is longer, in theory at least. Had I known about them when I got my lathe I might've done an ER32/40 drawbar setup but I got lucky and found a SB spindle nose piece for 5c


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny my limited take on this subject is spouse, children ok to use the discounts. everyone else nope. It's like USAA opening up to anyone in your family that's ever served. Or chain migration to US because your 3rd cousin from you stepdad's brother immigrated to the US. You didn't earn so you don't deserve it.

Now on Lowes yes registered once and only have to give my number but HD there's another story. Went in and while checking out let the fella at the register know I was a vet, he said "do you have any proof" Me - No sir, I do not claim VA status and don't carry any identification but I have my DD214 at home detailing my enlistment and discharge dates. Fella at the register 'well with no proof I can't give you the discount. Me - do you think any other random person walking in this store can tell you what a dd214 is and what it's for? But thank you I will only shop at lowes from now on. good day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ooh ooh I just realized my new laser engraver is out for delivery today! I ll get to use it on my swap item. Better work on clearing off a spot for it!


My cheap little NEJE laser engraver started making stripped plastic gear sounds when I was using it last weekend. Sigh. It's the Bluetooth model even. If anyone wants to pay shipping or swap something for it, I'm done with it.


----------



## EarlS

My "engraver" looks suspiciously like a sharpie.

Kenny - I need to straighten the bolts just enough to get the nut off. The bolts will have to be replaced since they hold the side stops that index to the finger plate. They have to be properly aligned or the pins and tails won't line up properly.

Actually, I sent Grant a Valentine's present. He found a D4R that was for sale on Sawmill Creek. He wouldn't pay for it though…... I had to fork out the cash.

The bigger question is why isn't Kenny send all of us Valentine's gifts….oh wait he just "cleaned" his shop so those "gifts" might be straight out of the trash can. Never mind. However, St. Patrick's Day is only a month away. That should give him time to do the right thing.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny offered presents to all of us Earl, remember the planes & chisels? I think there was even a stanley #1 in there!


----------



## HokieKen

> ooh ooh I just realized my new laser engraver is out for delivery today! I ll get to use it on my swap item. Better work on clearing off a spot for it!
> 
> My cheap little NEJE laser engraver started making stripped plastic gear sounds when I was using it last weekend. Sigh. It's the Bluetooth model even. If anyone wants to pay shipping or swap something for it, I'm done with it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Got a pic Dave? I have a small NEJE too. I might be able to use it for parts or combine the two to make a better one


----------



## HokieKen

That's right, I offered gifts Earl! I sent Jeff and ComboProf from the HPOYD thread some gifts and I still have some to send to Grant. I think I might have one final batch of goodies/junk to offer up this weekend. Still have a couple of small niches to sort through ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got a pic Dave? I have a small NEJE too. I might be able to use it for parts or combine the two to make a better one


It's this one, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Ah, looks identical to mine other than the frame. Specs are the same too. I'll pass, appreciate the offer though


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok. It all works except for the motor that moves the laser left-right, so it would be a useful parts donor.


----------



## HokieKen

True, what the heck… If somebody else wants it that doesn't already have one, let them have it. If not, let me know what I owe ya for shipping


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ooh ooh I just realized my new laser engraver is out for delivery today! I ll get to use it on my swap item. Better work on clearing off a spot for it!
> 
> My cheap little NEJE laser engraver started making stripped plastic gear sounds when I was using it last weekend. Sigh. It's the Bluetooth model even. If anyone wants to pay shipping or swap something for it, I'm done with it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


are you able to get parts for it ? :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure you can Tony. If it's just the stepper motor like Dave said, I'm sure it has a part number on it somewhere you could use to find a replacement. Probably wouldn't be but a few bucks either and there are probably at least 150 Chinese distributors that have it ;-) If you want to give it a shot, by-all-means give it a go!


----------



## DavePolaschek

What Kenny said, Tony. For me, the hassle is more of an issue than the cost. Replacing that stepper motor would probably make it a happy laser engraver again. It's the Bluetooth model, so usable from a phone even.

I don't think it fits in a medium flat-rate box. Too cubical. But it should go in a large one just fine. I've even got one of those. I'll box it this weekend. Someone let me know where to send it, and I'll do that on Tuesday, and you can send a $20 to me?


----------



## HokieKen

Didn't think about that Dave… It's actually not even worth $20 to me :-/ I only paid $40 for mine and plan to upgrade to a larger one sometime in the future. So nevermind, I'm back to not wanting it 

But seriously, for anyone who might want one, Dave's doing you a solid!


----------



## doubleG469

I want one that will set up to burn my logo and signature on the bottom of my bowls…. I have looked at them but they are all Chinese to me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if Gary wants it thats fine with me ... I am not sure i even could run it or not …. i have no idea what bluetooth is ...LOL :<(((


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, this ain't the one you want Gary. Can't fit a bowl on it. You want one that doesn't have a base and has it where the head moves in both directions.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you have a smartphone Tony? If so, you have bluetooth. Good chance your laptop or tablet does too. I couldn't tell from the listing but, it may have a USB input in addition to the bluetooth? Dave?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no i do not have a smart phone :<((((( only a flip phone


----------



## recycle1943

> You certainly are entitled to an opinion Dick. And to be perfectly honest, I would expect more vets/active personnel to share your s. But none in my family do, which surprised me. Lowes around here requires you to present documentation once then they enter you into the system and after that, all you have to do is give your phone number.
> 
> I apologize for any offense I may have caused by sharing my thoughts. But, that is precisely why I brought it up: to see if any offense was taken. I couldn t really give a rat s hind-end about retail profit margins. But I d sooner eat my shoe than knowingly offend anyone who s given service. I won t use the discount unless my grandfather s with me going forward.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, maybe resent was a little too strong - perhaps I should have said dissappointed.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, in that case Tony, you're probably going to need one that has a USB connection.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny, maybe resent was a little too strong - perhaps I should have said dissappointed.
> 
> - recycle1943


Either way Dick, I don't blame you for feeling that way. Gary made a good point along the same vein too. Honestly I was leaning to not using it myself anyway.


----------



## JohnMcClure

On this laser subject,
Are there any higher-power laser users on LJs that you guys know of? Sometime this year I'm looking to spend actual $ to get a laser that can cut plastics. Not really sure of a good knowledge resource because everyone has something to sell. I know I'd need 40W or more, and I know the prices, and presumaby quality, are highly variable…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I couldn t tell from the listing but, it may have a USB input in addition to the bluetooth? Dave?


It has usb but that's only connected to the battery to charge it. Must have BT to make it work (though I guess it might be possible to remove the BT adapter to expose the USB port on the controller).

iPhone or android. Or a computer with BT. Or I give it to Mos for parts for the usb one I swapped for my post drill.


----------



## HokieKen

John - just a thought but, do you still have your old CNC? I know you just bought a new one. I mean, if you have the structure and steppers and drive components with the right resolution/precision, then I would imagine mounting a laser in the place of the spindle motor would be pretty trivial for someone skilled in the dark arts. Aka EEs ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

I don't need it Dave. But, thanks for the offer!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
That is exactly true. I'm more likely to mount it to the new CNC (just have a double head, so to speak), and eliminate the old CNC entirely… but we shall see.
What I'm after is not how to mount it on the machine, but resources about what lasers to buy, what settings to use for my material (polycarbonate - apparently somewhat tricky), etc.
I can buy a laser for $499 or $1499 and right now I'm not well-informed enough to know which one meets my needs better.


----------



## HokieKen

$1499 John. When in doubt buy the most expensive one ;-)

Totally kidding. Sorry but I don't know even close to enough about lasers to help with that info. I do know that any highly reflective or transparent materials are tricky. But, they're also do-able.


----------



## GrantA

This seems like it's up John's alley, anyone else chime in too!
I stopped in a pawn shop today and found a seemingly brand new linear actuator like this

Laying on the tool shelves, it had a tag with $30 and then I saw a $10 sale tag, for $10 heck yeah! I'm entertaining ideas for what to do with it.

Annnd go


----------



## HokieKen

You know you gotta program that thing, right Grant? Or, if it doesn't have an onboard controller, you have to have a separate board. And it's a DC motor. Honestly, you might be out $10… If you find a good use for it though, we'll get you an Arduino or Raspberry Pi and have it rockin' ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
Will that become an axis power feed for your mill?


----------



## HokieKen

That requires rotary motion John. (Axes move on leadscrews)


----------



## GrantA

I figured worst case I could just make it move by putting power on the right terminal but it supposedly has a built in controller. I haven't wrapped my head around it yet though


----------



## TheFridge

Kenny, that lockout was original to it


----------



## Lazyman

Yikes! I just asked for a quote for a piece of O1 steel from the local Metal Supermarket. The price for pickup was $76 plus sales tax. Last time (2 years ago) I ordered some tool steel I don't think it was that expensive. I suppose the tariffs are affecting the cost of tool steel? Priced it at online metals and it was about half that price but $23 of shipping (across town) so still over $55 before the 10% coupon code.

Anyone have a cheap source for tool steel?


----------



## HokieKen

How many leads are coming off Grant? If it's just 2, touch them to a car battery and see what happens. The empty connector on there is likely a program port.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan you can probably find a piece on eBay, it's not cheap that's for sure!


----------



## HokieKen

Fridge - took me a second to figure out what you were talking about  That's pretty cool. Never seen one with a keyed lockout.

Nathan - what size O1 are you looking for? Usually, scouring Ebay gives the best prices on smaller parts. You can check McMaster-Carr too but I'd call them for a ballpark on shipping before I ordered. I've heard several people who like NJ Steel Baron but I've never used them.


----------



## GrantA

If you want flat stock I've bought from NJ Steel baron, good to deal with. If you're forging, fastenal is cladding out a lot of their metals, anything listed as price per inch, I think the 3/4 o1 drill rod was $30, for. 3ft piece


----------



## GrantA

> How many leads are coming off Grant? If it s just 2, touch them to a car battery and see what happens. The empty connector on there is likely a program port.
> 
> - HokieKen


Theres an orange pair with ring terminals and a single black, I'm assuming those are power supply, it does call for 24v though… One of these days I'll get an adjustable power supply, I'll hook up some jumpers on the golf cart later to get 24.
Then there are 9 pairs, coupled with this info I'm guessing each wire corresponds to a different point, one may be dead or maybe there are 16 points plus min/max. I'll play around with it *easy to control, capable of positioning up to 16 points*


----------



## duckmilk

You guys are talking fancy stuff. My pickup came with a linear actuator. When I have a flat tire, I place the actuator under the axel, then put this long crank into the drive receptacle, then crank the handle clockwise and the actuator raises the axel so the tire can be removed. Mine's just a manual version though


----------



## Lazyman

24V? Did Kenny say hook it to a car battery? He meant 2 car batteries in series.

You can find anything on You Tube: Linear Actuators for woodworkers


----------



## RichBolduc

Apparently if you order from the Laguna outlet stuff comes pre assembled… Totally worth throwing the ups guy $20 to help me muscle it in to place. Not even 15 minutes from when he showed up it was in it's home and he took the packaging.



















Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> 24V? Did Kenny say hook it to a car battery? He meant 2 car batteries in series.
> 
> You can find anything on You Tube: Linear Actuators for woodworkers
> 
> - Lazyman


12 should make it work. Or catch on fire. Either way.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Where's the treadle, Rich? I think you got ripped off!


----------



## Lazyman

> Where's the treadle, Rich? I think you got ripped off!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It has a hand crank on the right side.


----------



## HokieKen

No way Nathan. He has to flip it on end then run around it really fast with a chisel.


----------



## EarlS

*Swap Note* - please let me know, either here, or a PM, or email when you ship and when you receive your swap item.

Grant, Kenny, Nathan, and everyone else talking shop about lasers and linear actuators - I'm with Duck on this one. I have no idea what you are talking about or what that little gizmo gadget does. There is a reason I'm a chemical engineer rather than an electrical or mechanical. This conversation reiterated that I made the correct career choice.

Rich - sweet looking lathe.

On a bright note - I got the bent bolts off the D4R jig and there happened to be a spare set in one of the baggies, along with what looks like a complete set of D4 fingers and as set of retaining bars for them. Looks like the previous owner might have upgraded to the D4R Pro. I'll post a picture later, when I come in for breakfast.

Coffee is finished brewing - Sumatra Mandheling from PT Coffee in Topeka, KS

Aromas of cinnamon and navel orange lead to flavors of raisin and semi-sweet chocolate in the cup. Lime acidity, raspberry sweetness, and a round body resolve into a finish of allspice and malt. - Gotta admit I don't usually get any of those flavors but it tastes good.

DETAILS
Producer: Smallholders
Farm: Various
Region: Aceh
Altitude: 3,940-4,920 feet
Varietal: Mandheling
Process: Wet-Hulled
Roast: ﻿Light-Medium
Notes: Cinnamon, Raisin, Semi-Sweet Chocolate


----------



## HokieKen

My wife got me some Luna Roasters from Sams. I was mad at first but it's actually pretty good. It's their estate blend.

This coffe blends 3 unique varietals to bring out dark cocoa flavors from South America, a full body from Indonesia and exotic liveliness from Africa.

I'm not sure what a lively African tastes like. But it is full-bodied with notes of cocoa ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Bahaha @ Kenny

Earl, yes his posting said he upgraded to the pro. I thought it meant he bought a pro and was selling the regular but it was indeed upgrade, I thought you knew - pleasant surprise though right!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I'm not sure what a lively African tastes like. But it is full-bodied with notes of cocoa ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm not sure how to respond to this without getting into trouble, but there's no way I cannot reply.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *Swap Note* - please let me know, either here, or a PM, or email when you ship and when you receive your swap item.
> - EarlS


Earl, I would say your going to have your hands full with this one. I may be wrong but it seems there are only six or eight of us that check in here on a regular basis.

No work done yesterday. Had to help the wife start spring cleaning. Official wall scrubber!  Snowing quite a bit today. May get to the shop and get closer to done. Not much more to do, details.

Came to my attention I have one more item to make. It's related to the swap but not a swap item. Ah, Jeff is speaking in riddles! ;-)

Got some of Ken's leftover shop goodies this week. Nice set of calipers, an old square that he tuned up for me and a magnetic nut driver that I am sure came from grace. Thanks Ken!

Nice lathe Rich! Glad the driver helped you. One of my first jobs was delivering furniture. We delivered a bedroom set for a couple while they were moving in. They asked if we would like to make $20.00 each, 1975 money, We said sure and found ourselves helping to muscle a piano in. :-((


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like when it comes time for me to move, I know just where to find several willing helpers. I'll even buy the beer and pizza.

In a couple weeks I'll email everyone in the swap a reminder to check in.

D4R Pro:









Here's a teaser:


----------



## RichBolduc

This guy was awesome. Once I saw it was assembled I said out loud "********************….If you can just drop it off on the other side of the fence i'll figure the rest out". He had it on a jack and said we'll just put it on the jack side ways and get it to the back of the shop since it wouldn't fit the long way. After that he was like ok, let s get it in the shop for you. I didn't even ask him for help, he just offered. So he made an extra $20 for less than 10 minutes of work. Sure he was more than happy.

Rich


> Nice lathe Rich! Glad the driver helped you. One of my first jobs was delivering furniture. We delivered a bedroom set for a couple while they were moving in. They asked if we would like to make $20.00 each, 1975 money, We said sure and found ourselves helping to muscle a piano in. :-((
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## doubleG469

Rich beat me to my new lathe. and Nathan. I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## Lazyman

When my Revo was delivered, I was barely able to get the LTL guy to move it off the lift. My neighborhood has rear alley garages and he was in an 18 wheeler so a buddy who volunteered to help and I had to put it on furniture dollies and roll it about 100 yards down the alley and up my inclined driveway. It took about an hour to unpack and assemble. I have to say that their packing was pretty impressive. I think that they could have dropped it off the back of the truck and it would have been okay. I do need to call Laguna though. I am having a problem with the banjo locking down properly no matter how I adjust it. I also noticed that the bearing right behind the headstock gets pretty dang warm when running for a while. I measured it at over 140 degrees a few weeks ago. It is totally silent so I am kind of baffled why it would get so warm. None of the other bearings heat up at all.

One question for you guys with VFDs. When the lathe is plugged in, the VFD on the lathe seems to be constantly powered on. Even when you turn off the lathe's motor the speed display stays lit. Even the emergency shut off leaves the VFD powered on. Is there any risk to leaving the VFD plugged in and powered on all the time? I am thinking about lightning strikes and brownouts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What you have there Earl is the D4. Not the D4R.

If there are holes in the fingers then It's been upgraded to essentially the D4R. The extra fingers I'm guessing do not have holes through the sides of them. The holes are used for half blind DTs.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I have my VFDs on dedicated circuits and kill the breaker when not in use. The fan runs constantly, I think I can actually adjust mine (abb) to cycle with a thermostat, have just been killing the breaker though.
Shouldn't hurt anything but in my shop it would just end up getting extra dust pulled inside by the fan


----------



## bndawgs

OK, as an effort to de-clutter the garage, is there any point in keeping these chairs? Look to see have been painted with maybe chalk paint or something similar.

Maybe they're maple?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like spray paint Steve. And no way I would let four chairs like that take up space unless I was building chairs for the house. For just repurposing the wood they should be disassembled. Even then I'm not sure there's much use in chairs.


----------



## GrantA

Dave & Earl, here's the listing, supposedly is upgraded to D4R Pro


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I figured that's what it was.

Earl did you get a long black rod with it to go in the holes of the fingers?

Here's the upgrade kit they sell.

https://www.leighjigs.com/jig-upgrades/

Mine is the D4 and I have the upgrade kit but it's not installed yet. I didn't buy an extra set of fingers, I will drill all of my current fingers to accept the rod for single pass half blind DTs.


----------



## bndawgs

> Looks like spray paint Steve. And no way I would let four chairs like that take up space unless I was building chairs for the house. For just repurposing the wood they should be disassembled. Even then I'm not sure there's much use in chairs.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Neighbor was throwing them away. He said they're from crate and barrel. Is there an easy way to strip them? Or maybe I'll just post them on Craigslist for $20.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant. My VFD for the grinder is setup with a switch with forward and reverse. Never to the pad. Also an OFF position.

My two lathes will be essentially the same setup.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure Steve. If you plan to use the chairs as they are it would be worth it to buy some stripper and give it a go. If you planned to disassemble then for the wood I would get rid of them.


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, I would try using a stripper (not the Stormy Daniels kind) on one to see if you can get enough of the paint off those to make them worth your while. I've had good luck with the Citrus Strip (HD & Lowes) in getting paint off badly chalk painted mid-century pieces in the past. Otherwise list on Craigslist or Facebook marketplace for $5 each and get 'em out of there.


----------



## bndawgs

I just told my wife I need to get a stripper for the chairs.


----------



## Lazyman

If she said yes, you'll probably get some of us to help. If Tom Sawyer had only known.

Edit: Or is this= more what you had in mind.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve, throw those chairs away. Unless you're going to use them just like they are, they ain't worth your time. Unless they're Rosewood.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, they'll be going on Craigslist shortly.

In the meantime, working on a cabinet for under my drill press. Only managed to cut the wrong length twice. Smh


----------



## bndawgs

It's funny, I started out getting ready to make a small mitered box and end up cutting a bunch of plywood instead.


----------



## GrantA

Whew. I just got done unloading a trailer load of shrubs- 5x big 30gal bottle brush trees, 30 2gal azaleas, couple roses gardenia & camelias. 
I'm not digging the holes though, gotta draw a line somewhere. 
Now I've gotta get some lumber on the trailer, if not today definitely tomorrow. I got the kids a zipline for Christmas and promised a platform to go with it, trying to knock that out by Friday. If I can get the posts set and beams up this weekend I'll be in good shape. 
It'll be something like this, don't laugh at my modeling attempt, learning a new program (shapr3d on the iPad)


----------



## HokieKen

I've torn my lathe dowan and am in the process of moving it to its new stand. My readon for making a new stand was because the wood one it came with wouldn't allow me to get the twist out of the bed because of the compressibility of the wood and the movement.

So now I have the bed mounted and this is my level at the tailstock end:









And this is it at the headstock end:









For reference, one graduation on that level is .002" rise over 12".

So, when you're setting your jointer blades or trying to get your tablesaw fence square, remember it could be worse ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> Looks like spray paint Steve. And no way I would let four chairs like that take up space unless I was building chairs for the house. For just repurposing the wood they should be disassembled. Even then I'm not sure there's much use in chairs.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Neighbor was throwing them away. He said they re from crate and barrel. Is there an easy way to strip them? Or maybe I ll just post them on Craigslist for $20.
> 
> - Steve


CL for a $100 and take $50 or build a matching table and list the whole set for $400


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - the D4 was upgraded. The plastic rod came with it but it was so kinked and bent I tossed it and ordered a new one, along with some spacer rod stock, the vacuum/support bar, and some other spare bits and pieces. The side stops give it away that the jig is an upgraded D4. I'll definitely have to build a box and base for it with those long stops hanging down. Fortunately, they don't look to be damaged or bent despite the bolts for the vertical support bar being bent.

Grant - when is yours supposed to arrive?

Steve - I hope you post some pictures of the stripper on the chairs so Kenny can see how it's done.

I've managed to make quite a bit of scrap wood and some firewood today, but haven't really messed anything up too bad. I have lots and lots of round blanks now.

Vernon dropped me a line to say he's doing a lot better but still has a long road in front of him.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cool Earl. You will have exactly what I have then. I have the vacuum support as well.

Now build a really cool box that integrates everything and send me the plans. Thanks!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is a teaser in order?


----------



## Bluenote38

Absorbing knowledge and know how at the Woodworking show today. As well as buying a few tools.










And no, I didn't win the Nova Lathe. Maybe the Bandsaw tomorrow?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Maybe they re maple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Maybe Maple but I think not… I'd be pushing them to the curb a day early and hope the sheenyman picks them up. Or donate to Purple Heart.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Bonus item teaser:









Dave P, your pic has me baffled.

Any suggestions as to what this is? Relatively soft and light:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Any suggestions as to what this is? Relatively soft and light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


looks to me like Spanish red cedar BUT I can never get it right :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is this when I say "Alder!" ?

It is a baffling picture, John.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks a lot like Jatoba John. But Jatoba isn't particularly light and definitely isn't soft.


----------



## HokieKen

So the HWH shat the bed again. While waiting for it to heat up, the naked and filthy kids made the impatient wife impatienter. So I'm boiling water and running it upstairs to the tub. Like I'm a fuggin' pilgrim. Some days just chap my ass.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You figure out a tankless electric worth anything?

Sorry you're living like an animal. After updating the house to "smart" features I feel like that whenever I have to touch a light switch.


----------



## HokieKen

Are those "smart" features or "smartass" features? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Dave is making a carving of DaVinci's "David"

John - pecan maybe? Looks like you are doing some bent lamination.

I called it a day about 3:30 and was supposed to make a Homer Depot run for some polycarbonate for the swap item and then get some dog food for the hoodlums but decided I was too cold and tired. Don't know why we feed them dog food as they managed to eat an entire loaf of bread my wife got out of the freezer and left on the counter. All that was left was the bag and a few crumbs.

Kenny - tankless


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl,
We had an incredible dog who passed a few years ago. Back in his prime, he could down a loaf of bread while you ran across the street for a cup of coffee!
I came home from deployment, my wife had set me up a "welcome home" thing including fresh cinnamon rolls. We get home, the rolls are gone, tray on the floor, dog looking embarrassed. 
That kind of thing happened every now and then, but what I wouldn't give to still have that dog…

Another time there was a box of chocolates under the tree, wrapped, for my FIL. He ate the entire half-pound. It didn't kill him, though I've heard it can. Didn't touch any other presents, though, just the chocolate.
-

Definitely not pecan! I have pecan, hard and tough… this is something else, kinda porous… I'll get some close-ups and check the wood database.


> Looks like Dave is making a carving of DaVinci s "David"
> 
> John - pecan maybe? Looks like you are doing some bent lamination.
> 
> I called it a day about 3:30 and was supposed to make a Homer Depot run for some polycarbonate for the swap item and then get some dog food for the hoodlums but decided I was too cold and tired. Don t know why we feed them dog food as they managed to eat an entire loaf of bread my wife got out of the freezer and left on the counter. All that was left was the bag and a few crumbs.
> 
> Kenny - tankless
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P's pic looks like chip carving?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P s pic looks like chip carving?


Well, there's carving, all right. 3, 7, and 11 sweeps and a v-tool. Of course the design I laid out on the wood would've been easiest with a 5, so that's one I didn't have.


----------



## GrantA

Bo found a bag of the good coffee beans before and couldn't resist, thankfully we caught him while it was still mostly full, no clue what that would've been like lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

John does your mystery wood smell ? 
sniff it let us know :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

We had a cat that we had to hide the Hearshys kisses from. One day he ate three, we called the Vet who said to give him a spoon full of peroxide to make him puke. That chocolate is poison to a cat. Never could get it down him but the chocolate didn't hurt him either.


----------



## EarlS

Linus eats socks too. Our previous Springer, Ellie, did as well. One night she coughed up a sock when she was sleeping under the covers in our bed. MY wife rolled over and put her foot on the cold, slimy, sock and let out a shriek, flipped the covers off the bed and freaked us all out.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't do any woodwork yesterday but I did, finally, pack up and move my grandparent's grandfather clock which is now mine. It's beautifully crafted and I like the traditional White Oak material. Best part? They were given this clock for opening a savings account! I can remember my grandmother keeping a pair of white gloves on top of it that she wore religiously to wind it


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

Never understood having pets. It's like having kids but with no hope of them taking care of you when you're old.


----------



## bndawgs

> Never understood having pets. It's like having kids but with no hope of them taking care of you when you're old.
> 
> - HokieKen


I get the idea behind pets. But what kills me is these young couples wanting to get a dog before they start with kids. I mean, they have no clue what they've gotten themselves into.


----------



## HokieKen

As nostalgic as I am with that clock, this is the piece I've been obsessed over since I was old enough to remember. It was the phone from the farmhouse where my Grandmother grew up in the 30's and 40's. Even still has the maker's sticker on it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some nice stuff Ken.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Dave K *I don't know if you're checking in here, but I sent you a PM. I often miss that little envelope icon (esp. from the phone) so tagging you here in case you didn't see it.
-
Kenny, that grandfather clock is really neat. I have a fascination with clocks, always wanted to build my own escapement/works, never have though…
And the phone is something to see. It's hard for me to explain what a payphone is to my kids, this piece could go into a museum in another 20 or 30 years.
-
Got a bit of shop tinkering done. Have a pretty good DC soundproofing plan, hope to work on that in the next few days before the new CNC shows up. Still need to find time to finish bonus item and put the final touches on the main thing.
And up to my ears in homework and kids!
-
Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree John. I inherited my fascination with clocks from my grandparents. It's funny now looking back but they had so many clocks in their house that it was just natural that every 15 minutes, conversation ceased until all the chimes were done.

I always thought I would build a grandfather clock. But that's liable to slip off the bucket list now since inheriting this one.

I think they had about 3 dozen clocks in their house… There's still a cuckoo over there that is mine once I find a good spot to hang it where little hands can't play with the chains


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beautiful clock and phone Kenny and i too always wanted to build a grandfather clock :<))


----------



## EarlS

I really enjoy making clocks. If anyone saw Bicentennial Man, Robin William's character builds dozens of them and all of them looked amazing which got me thinking about making lots of them. I try to sneak a couple in here and there so my wife doesn't get rid of all of them.

I think the house in that movie was the Gamble House, but I'm not certain.

Kenny - I can see why you obsessed over that phone.

I officially hate snow.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of snow, I put the snowblower away today, so I expect a big storm at some point soon.


----------



## Bluenote38

My Tools are going quietly into that dark night -sorted, logged, cleaned and oiled, and packed. As I wrap up this swap, I'm sad to say that we are about 60 days out from listing the house. So Packing of the tools has started.










All those tools I don't see needing until we finally drop anchor in the next friendly port are being crated and boxed.










I don't expect it to all that far but I will be different hopefully this time next year I will be settled in a new shop, unpacked and operational.










I'm retaining a few tools (with hope) to complete some additional small projects but for the next several months I'll be living vicariously though everyone else's projects and posts.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Bill, not having my tools around for several months would be hard. Where are you moving to, or do you know yet?

Kenny, I completely understand your love for your family's belongings. I have a mantle clock that was my dad's birthday present in 1938. His mom asked him what he wanted for his BD and he said "a clock mama". I have to get it repaired soon because it has a dead spot in one of the gears where it stops at the same time. My wife doesn't appreciate the loud Windsor chime it makes every 1/4 hour.
That phone is really cool! I wonder if you could still dial 0 on a house phone and get an operator? (There are still a few house phones left)


----------



## bndawgs

Almost done. Had a design change mid project and had to break out the jigsaw, so not quite as refined in some areas as I would have liked. But it's a shop fixture, so not too worried about it.


----------



## bndawgs

Just have to add shelves on the sides and drawers in the front.


----------



## GrantA

> Never understood having pets. It's like having kids but with no hope of them taking care of you when you're old.
> 
> - HokieKen


I ignored this earlier but I have to ask - have you ever had a dog? 
lock your dog and wife in the trunk, open it in a few hours and see which is happy to see you.
I've always had a dog. They're always there for you, always happy to see you, will never tell on you or betray you. They love unconditionally. They don't live forever, so give them the best life you can. Rescue dogs have especially big hearts. 
If none of this tugs any heartstrings, go visit the local shelter, ask if you can help walk dogs for a half hour. One might follow you home.

Bo says get a lighted collar for fetch-in-the-dark too! He looks like he's also saying whaddya lookin at?!?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

he saying you lite me up like neon now your taking pictures of me to share on that woodworking site arent you :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Back to that mystery wood, got some better pics.
A thumbnail can scratch it. Its light. The cedar guess could be spot on but I'm not familiar enough with it.
Pics:


----------



## JohnMcClure

+1 grant, on the dog thing. All of ours have been shelter dogs.


----------



## northy185

> lock your dog and wife in the trunk, open it in a few hours and see which is happy to see you.
> I ve always had a dog.
> 
> - GrantA


It's been a busy few weeks around my house with both of my boys having a birthday party. I'm looking forward to joint parties in the future… Had to chime on on the dog thing as well. There's a reason why they are called a man's best friend… Although my 3 YO has stolen my dog from me; the dog sleeps with him every night to "keep him safe from Monsters." Better head down to the shelter and fix this situation!


----------



## jeffswildwood

We have six cats. Four were "show ups" and two were born in my shop. The four show ups, each has a story. The oldest, Belle, had belonged to an elderly lady. When the lady passed away, no one in the family wanted her and she ended up at the pound. My neighbor saw her there and brought her home as a barn cat. Her first night out she came to our house, snow blowing and cold so we let her in. She stayed all night and left the next morning. We had no idea she belonged to our neighbor. She kept coming back until our neighbor told us to just go ahead and keep her. She was an old cat then and that was 10 years ago. She sleeps a lot now and has trouble jumping.


----------



## Bluenote38

No solid idea where we will land - smaller house within 20 minutes North or West of my current location. I want a couple of acres and a pole barn ;-) And I'm not totally with out tools Power tools will get packed next 2-3 weeks then Stationary tools packed and moved last just before we list the place.


----------



## bndawgs

Wasn't someone asking about plug cutters the other day?

Montana Brand


----------



## jeffswildwood

> No solid idea where we will land - smaller house within 20 minutes North or West of my current location. I want a couple of acres and a pole barn ;-) And I m not totally with out tools Power tools will get packed next 2-3 weeks then Stationary tools packed and moved last just before we list the place.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I don't envy you buddy. I'm not much of a fan of moving.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No solid idea where we will land - smaller house within 20 minutes North or West of my current location. I want a couple of acres and a pole barn ;-) And I m not totally with out tools Power tools will get packed next 2-3 weeks then Stationary tools packed and moved last just before we list the place.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


At least it doesn't sound like you've got too far to move everything. I just moved 600+ miles and did it myself. I won't do that again. The shop alone too 3 trips with my truck and trailer and that was after selling off ~8000lbs. of machinery, some of which I was ok parting with, some of which I really wish I had back now. We were planning on building but it's booming down here and getting contractors at a reasonable price went away 2-3 years ago. To top it all off we had a contractor decide he had the job (he didn't) and destroyed 70-80 trees on our lot we bought last May that we were planning on keeping, while he was trespassing. That helped us make the decision to go ahead and buy. So we ended up with a bigger house than I was planning on building but it has a three car garage, unfortunately smaller than my last two car garage and no shop or shed. Only a 14' x 16' shed is allowed per the HOA. It can be tough but given you're not going too far away it will help tremendously in shopping and logistics. Good Luck!


----------



## Lazyman

Spent the day driving to KC to see my daughter so catching up…

John, that looks a lot like some carob pen blanks I got in a box of turning blanks at a garage sale a while back. I turned one into a finial for a stopper I made for an old coffee carafe. If that is what it is, it turns and finishes nicely.

Edit: here is the finished finial on the stopper. You can seen another without a finish applied on the bench behind it. The other wood in the stopper is pecan. 









Kenny, I've got a similar phone that came from my grand parent's farm house. They were still using it when I was a kid. I think they got their first dial phone around 1970-ish. The sucker would raise the dead when it rang, probably so they could here it from the barn that was at least 100 feet from the house.

Steve, thanks for the info on the plug plug cutters. I'll check them out.


----------



## Lazyman

Oh yeah and Grant, that platform for the zip line platform is not even half as high as it needs to be. If there isn't a risk of injury or death, they'll lose interest within the first few days so don't waste your time.


----------



## EarlS

Bill - I feel your pain. We will be moving mid summer as well. I haven't started boxing the shop stuff up just yet, but I will need to do so. Definitely need to make some good storage boxes for jigs and such so they don't get beat up.


----------



## Bluenote38

Three more inches of snow and 16F. It's a corn bread and coffee morning.










And it's not that Northern cakey sweet "corn bread" made with flour. Just corn meal and butter milk


----------



## HokieKen

That's my kinda cornbread Bill!

I'm with Nathan Grant. If the platform isn't at least 30 ft, it ain't high enough ;-) And yes, I had a dog. I had furniture. Dog wrecked furniture. I didn't have a dog. Broke up with the girl who thought a puppy was a good birthday present. Dingbat broad.

I don't envy you guys who are moving at all. I told the wife that when we moved into this house, the next stop was the retirement home when I'm too old to climb the steps anymore. And I'll hold firm to that as long as she lets me.

I didn't get a ton of shop time this weekend but I did get my metal lathe moved over to the new stand I welded up for it. I got it set up and cutting really well and got a quick-change toolpost mounted. That's gonna be handy


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks yummy! Living in ohio too long I never like the cakey corn bread, now back where I belong, proper corn bread can be had anywhere. I don't envy your weather, we're supposed to see 60 again today with occasionally overcast skies.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good looking cornbread, Bill. Related, do any of you southron boys have a recipe for good cornbread *without* dairy? My sweetie can't have dairy, so we haven't had any decent cornbread recently. I did make grits for myself yesterday, though. 1 cup grits, 2 cups water, 2 cups whole milk, 1/3 stick of butter, plus sausage and eggs. Heckuva breakfast and I've got leftover grits for this morning and tomorrow and maybe Wednesday.










As for shop time, I got some carving done Saturday and Sunday, but a cold caught me yesterday, and I've been kinda loopy. Decided it was time to down tools and stay away until I felt safe around sharp things again. Probably means limited progress at best today. I do have one thing I can work on, I think.


----------



## HokieKen

Why are your grits red Dave? Those some kind of Yankee grits?

Now I'm craving shrimp and grits…

Edit: I assume you've tried just substituting almond/soy/rice milk in cornbread?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Blue corn grits from Anson Mills, Kenny. If they're red, you may need to adjust your monitor. Or maybe I spilled NyQuil into 'em.

Edit: I can't eat tree nuts, so almond milk is out. Soy is yucky, and coconut works, but the flavor's a little weird. I'll keep experimenting, but figured one of you might have some experience.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny beat me to it, I have never seen grits like that. Grits are white. 
Shrimp & grits sound great, maybe for dinner tonight

As for cornbread, I use this recipe (there are many similar out there, this is one I have bookmarked).
Is it dairy or lactose you have to omit? If dairy altogether I'd say use coconut oil in place of butter (I buy the LouAna brand in a white jar, it does NOT taste like coconut, just a great butter substitute and it's great to cook eggs in!) and one of the many milk options. I like Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Milk.


----------



## bndawgs

at first i thought they were red too, but then after you said blue, they look more purple


----------



## GrantA

same here, they look like grits with blueberries mashed up in them. Thanks for the link Dave I bookmarked it to check out later


----------



## DavePolaschek

Anson Mills makes good stuff. Recommended, especially their Carolina Gold rice which was how I found them. All organic too. They sell white and yellow grits too. Also pencil-cob, which I think are pretty damned tasty.

It's dairy entirely, Grant, not just lactose. We use Miyoko's vegan butter so I'm familiar with that. But straight substitutions are what I tried first, and failed pretty miserably. There's some alchemy going on in buttermilk plus cornmeal that doesn't happen with the alternatives.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Good looking cornbread, Bill. Related, do any of you southron boys have a recipe for good cornbread *without* dairy?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave - My sweetie is too so I do a no-dariy version. Try substituting 2 cups of unsweeten Coconut Milk and stir in 2 tblspoons of lime juice. Let is sit for 5-10 minutes (sounds weird but it works). If you are using an Egg substitute double up on it and in place of butter go 50/50 non-dairy butter and bacon grease. You can also sub Coconut oil in place of the Bacon grease. Oh and bump up the Baking powder from 2 Tsp to 1 Tblspoons.

It actually works and tastes pretty good

2 cups of yellow corn meal
1 egg (Dbl for Egg Substitute)
2 cups of butter milk (Substitute with unsweetened Coconut milk with 2 tbl Lime Juice) 
2 decent squirts of honey (About 2-3 tablespoons) More if you like it sweet
3-4 tablespoons butter warmed to a semi-liquid (Sub coconut oil or Vegan Butter)
1-2 tablespoons Bacon Grease warmed to a semi-liquid (Bacon Grease is optional but the total butter/grease is about 4-6 tablespoons)
1 Teaspoon Baking Soda
2 Teaspoons Baking Powder (sub 1 Tablespoon of Baking Powder) 
Salt to taste about scant teaspoon

Grease an 8" to 10" Cast Iron Skillet with about a tablespoon of Bacon Grease and pre-heat to 450F. 
Mix the egg, butter, and grease. Add the Butter Milk and dry ingredients and mix batter well. Here's where you can add in cheese, bacon, sausage, jalapenos, etc. 
Let it stand for 10 Minutes or so to hydrate the corn meal. 
Pour batter into the very hot skillet and even it out. Pop into the over and drop temp to 400F. Bake for 25-30 minutes. Check with a tooth pick. Add 4 - 6 minutes if you like the crust a bit more crisp. 
A bigger skillet will make thinner cornbread so you will have to watch the time.
Turn out on to a rack and cool - enjoy!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Why are your grits red Dave? Those some kind of Yankee grits?
> 
> Now I m craving shrimp and grits…
> 
> - HokieKen


Me too! Can't find a good plate of Shrimp and grits anywhere within 500 Miles of Detroit. Maybe even 600….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Bill! That's exactly what I was looking for. And subbing bacon grease for butter is RIGHT up our alley.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm kinda surprised there are even grits up there Bill. I thought that was a southern thing. Like sweet tea. Glad you yanks have some good food ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

Dave - hope you like it

Kenny - My family are KY transplants, my brother is in Atlanta, sister in Texas, and I've knocked around in Fayetteville, Atlanta, and Memphis. No grits here - like finding White Lily flour for GOOD biscuits. Just not gonna happen


----------



## HokieKen

Just let me know if you need a southern care package Bill. I can send some flour and grits. Probably better not ship buttermilk though… ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - hope you like it


I'm sure we will, Bill. Plus it'll let me sing You put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up while making them, which will, I'm guessing, drive my sweetie nuts.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Dave - hope you like it
> 
> I'm sure we will, Bill. Plus it'll let me sing You put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up while making them, which will, I'm guessing, drive my sweetie nuts.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROFLMAO - OMG I have no idea how I could have missed THAT!


----------



## GrantA

I said DOCTOR

LMAO


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ROFLMAO - OMG I have no idea how I could have missed THAT!


Huh. It's the first thing my feverish brain spotted in your recipe.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and speaking of, we now have both Funky Grits and Revival Fried Chicken here in the MSP area. I'm not going to have to move to Georgia in order to need to be buried in a piano case after all!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Just let me know if you need a southern care package Bill. I can send some flour and grits. Probably better not ship buttermilk though… ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - a North bound care package would be well appreciated if you find the time and inclination. My wife is from Traverse City (Northern Michigan) and doesn't drink Sweet Tea, eat grits, or like southern Country Ham. And no Red-eye gravy for her!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> at first i thought they were red too, but then after you said blue, they look more purple
> 
> - Steve


I'm not sure what to say on the color but can tell you they do not look good to me :<(((


----------



## GrantA

Dang Bill for real? No white lily flour up there? Next you'll tell me you can get luzianne tea! I guess Amazon might be a reasonable option, some things like that are stupid expensive on there though.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm with your wife Bill. I don't eat grits. I don't see the point. It has no flavor on its own and I would rather put the stuff you add to give it flavor on something else. I say feed it to the livestock and then eat it as a steak later.


----------



## Bluenote38

Luzianne Tea here - but no White Lily north of TN. It's why a single northern biscuit will fill you up. Kind of like hockey pucks only white. Can you even get White Lily on Amazon? I never even thought of that.


----------



## HokieKen

> Luzianne Tea here - but no White Lily north of TN. It s why a single northern biscuit will fill you up. Kind of like hockey pucks only white. *Can you even get White Lily on Amazon?* I never even thought of that.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


As a matter of fact


----------



## Lazyman

After looking around, the best price I found for some tool steel, 1095 in this case, was Amazon. A 12"x12" x 3/16 sheet is $50 with free shipping compared to the 36" x 1" x 1/8" of O1 for almost $80 including shipping from online metals. Almost 3 times the steel for less sounds like a good deal.


----------



## bndawgs

> After looking around, the best price I found for some tool steel, 1095 in this case, was Amazon. A 12"x12" x 3/16 sheet is $50 with free shipping compared to the 36" x 1" x 1/8" of O1 for almost $80 including shipping from online metals. Almost 3 times the steel for less sounds like a good deal.
> 
> - Lazyman


have you looked at discount steel? 
I ordered a small plate from there and thought the price was reasonable.


----------



## HokieKen

There's always a trade off Nathan. It depends on what you are planning to do with it but, 1095 is harder to work in the annealed state than O1. 1095 has a machinability rating of 45 while O1 has a 90. (The closer to 100, the easier to work it). So, if you have a lot of shaping to do, the O1 might be worth the extra.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Now might not be the best time to be shopping. Discount Steel isn't listing any O1 on their website at all. My buddies who make knives report that one of the kinds of steel they use "has dried up lately" and nobody can get it. Current rumblings on the knife-making forums is that the trade war with China has disrupted supplies.

That said, Discount Steel *did* have O1 in stock a couple weeks back, but you had to go in person or call to get it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - This is the last place I bought O1. It's still more per sq.inch than the 1095 but it's a good deal cheaper than the 1×36 bar.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Luzianne Tea here - but no White Lily north of TN. It s why a single northern biscuit will fill you up. Kind of like hockey pucks only white. *Can you even get White Lily on Amazon?* I never even thought of that.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> As a matter of fact
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - This is the last place I bought O1. It's still more per sq.inch than the 1095 but it's a good deal cheaper than the 1×36 bar.

Edit: Nevermind, I just notice that page says "out of stock" now…


----------



## HokieKen

That seller does still have decent prices on O1 in their store though.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Luzianne Tea here - but no White Lily north of TN. It s why a single northern biscuit will fill you up. Kind of like hockey pucks only white. *Can you even get White Lily on Amazon?* I never even thought of that.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> As a matter of fact
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Good thing I'm a Prime member


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny (Or whoever else wants to chime in here), 
You offered some helpful suggestions last week on my sound mitigation cabinet. I've been thinking about how to implement.
This is a side view (cutaway) showing my plan to house the blower and bag in a box of 3/4" MDF. The unit will be standing with the motor at the top; for some reason I rotated the drawing clockwise.
The "lid" in this concept (which will be removable of course) is 2 layers, the first directs air to leave the box near the motor (ensuring plenty flows past it), the second layer direct air to leave the lid via a filter (12×24" high MERV). The idea being that the exhaust takes a long path to reduce noise.
The whole thing is 2ft deep (plenty of room on each side of the bag). What do you think about this? 









(edit I had left out the image)


----------



## HokieKen

I think that'll do the job John. I would just double check to ensure that there is sufficient flow area through the neck baffles to handle the flow of the DC. If not, you'll be able to feel the sides of the box kinda bulge when you fire it up. I'd probably also keep a check on the internal temperature for the first few runs. I would expect that you're fine on both counts but better safe than sorry. Also be aware that as the filter gets dirty, it will restrict flow significantly. So keep an eye on that.


----------



## Lazyman

> There s always a trade off Nathan. It depends on what you are planning to do with it but, 1095 is harder to work in the annealed state than O1. 1095 has a machinability rating of 45 while O1 has a 90. (The closer to 100, the easier to work it). So, if you have a lot of shaping to do, the O1 might be worth the extra.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks for the eBay links. The charts that I found for machinability show both 1095 and O-1 as 42 machinability. Am I looking at the right thing?


----------



## duckmilk

Bill B, thanks for the cornbread recipe. My mother used to make great cornbread, but I don't have her recipe 

Steve, thanks also for the link to discount steel. They have an office in Ft. Worth even.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - I feel your pain. We will be moving mid summer as well. I haven t started boxing the shop stuff up just yet, but I will need to do so. Definitely need to make some good storage boxes for jigs and such so they don t get beat up.
> 
> - EarlS


Looking like we are on identical tracks down to the dwell period.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P what are you doing buying that French saw, you made an absolutely beautiful one yourself!
Seeing that project after yours makes me really want to get into that - making a miter jack/square jack combo, and the jack saw. But, time…


----------



## GrantA

John, a couple things. It sounds like you're planning on the exhaust baffle being removable for service. I would *not * do that. It should be solidly attached to the sides so it can't move around. 
Make the back (bottom in the drawing) removable. Maybe even add a clear window to keep an eye on the filter bag. 
On that note I'd strongly suggest some sort of cyclone so you're not having to access the bag so often.
Now, what's the plan for the intake side? A lot of noise will come from that. I'd suggest a section of silicone hose (I may be able to help with that just let me know what size) from the blower to a flange on the box. If using rigid duct then same from box to duct on the outside.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I'm pretty sure I don't have too many saws yet. I don't have a problem, right? Plus, I wanted one of this style.

This will not be the first tool for which I have made one and bought one.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - you're right about machinability ratings being equal. On every other site I looked at, tbey were rating O1 with respect to water-hardening alloy steel instead of 1212. Which is weird. I've always seen machinability of everything based on 1212 Steel.

I might have to get some 1095 and try it out since it's considerably cheaper…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
I had planned to use a few inches of Rockler collapsible spiral 4" hose between the blower intake port and the box, then (in lieu of a flange) mount a hose coupler into the side of the box, sealing it in with expandable foam.
I've not heard of silicon hose, sounds like it might be fantastic for reducing the vibration transferred from the blower to the box! Is it available in 4"? (I guess I should measure the dust port, I'm not sure the exact OD of nominal 4" ports).

As to removal for service: The issue with removing the back is that the motor is mounted to it. I suppose I could have a separate removable panel just below the motor mount. Advantage: the panel will be much lighter weight, making it easier to change out the bag etc. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## GrantA

Yeah John it's reinforced silicone tubing and comes in all sizes, i have some 3" in my shop but should be able to get a short piece of 4" reasonably. It's commonly used in automotive air intake systems, my local source uses it for wet marine exhaust connectors so they have some huge sizes.


----------



## EarlS

John - just to add to the confusion:

I just spent a minute reading through the DC discussion. One thing to keep in mind, if you have back pressure downstream of the blower, the vacuum upstream of the blower will be reduced. All of the restrictions, filters, and such will mean that the blower will need to overcome those pressure drops in order to discharge the air out of the box arrangement.

How big is the channel along the top of the picture you posted? If you know your blower's cfm rating and the cross sectional area of the channel you can find out what the velocity (600-800 cfm) would be through it. Here is a link to a good site for engineering calculations: Engineering Tool Box

Also, if you have more than one "outlet" the air will take the path of least resistance to get out of the box.


----------



## bndawgs

peachtree has the ONEWAY Wolverine Grinding Jig Package for $143 shipped.


----------



## GrantA

John I was scratching my head on the extra exhaust filter too, if you do use it run the numbers like Earl suggests and also it needs to be sealed. All seams should be caulked and the removable section should have a weatherstrip seal.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with Grant. I would try it without the pleated filter on the exhaust first John. I doubt the filter will make much contribution to noise suppression and may be a significant choke on the flow.


----------



## GrantA

I assume the idea behind the filter is to catch what passes through the bag more than sound suppression. Cork inside the box would deaden the sound too. Or some of that rubber stall mat from tractor supply. Not sure I'd want to buy a $50 mat to cut up for this though but the one that's about 1/2" thick with maybe 1" holes in it. More surfaces for the air to hit.


----------



## doubleG469

> Dave - hope you like it
> 
> Kenny - My family are KY transplants, my brother is in Atlanta, sister in Texas, and I ve knocked around in Fayetteville, Atlanta, and Memphis. No grits here - like finding White Lily flour for GOOD biscuits. Just not gonna happen
> 
> - Bill Berklich


So what you are saying is your sister is the only smart one in the family?


----------



## EarlS

I'm curious if the DC sound deadening box will wind up turning into a resonance chamber as well since sound is a vibration. If the blower is mounted on the side of the box, you might also get resonance from the motor.

Inquiring minds want to know….. I need to do something like this for the Laguna DC I have. It is crazy loud Maybe I can box it in in the regular part of the garage rather than having it in the shop part. Of course that means I would need to buy the automated blast gate system as well. Hmm sounds like a plan.


----------



## HokieKen

You know how to plan for resonant frequencies of a non-homogenous material with variable input loads Earl? Me neither ;-) Build it and tweak it John. You're on the right path.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave - hope you like it
> 
> Kenny - My family are KY transplants, my brother is in Atlanta, sister in Texas, and I ve knocked around in Fayetteville, Atlanta, and Memphis. No grits here - like finding White Lily flour for GOOD biscuits. Just not gonna happen
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> So what you are saying is your sister is the only smart one in the family?
> 
> - doubleG469


so what your saying is … only schmart peepaw live in Texas :<((((((


----------



## GrantA

Essentially what you've got John is a vented speaker box. The good news is that you can tune it for a low frequency. Look at some calculators for subwoofer box design. The longer the exhaust port within reason the lower the frequency coming out. Thinking more about it id line the interior with that black fiber insulation board. Should be cheap and readily available


----------



## HokieKen

Don't listen to Gary Tony. John's building a box to put him in ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ..Should be cheap and readily available
> 
> - GrantA


The way I like my women.


----------



## bndawgs

> ..Should be cheap and readily available and tied up
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> The way I like my women.
> 
> - HokieKen


fixed the quote for you.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, that's not necessary. I have my man cave exam table.


----------



## bndawgs

haha, if you go to sell it, you'll have to take out the part about seldom used


----------



## RichBolduc

This is tempting…. -_-










Rich


----------



## GrantA

Go ahead and figure on $100 for some blades to get you going. That riser block may have one in it but you'll want 2-3 good ones, a resaw, a skinny one for curves and a general purpose


----------



## bndawgs

I have the same saw and it works great. Got it from a school auction for cheap.

Although, I need to go over it again. I'm not sure if it's the table or the insert. But I seem to be getting a slightly tapered cut when cutting out bandsaw boxes. It's very minimal, but still noticeable.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks all for your insight!
I do have mineral wool which I intend to use as a liner where appropriate. I designed the box to have lots of clearance around the bag on all sides to accomodate the liner.
The rubber mat with holes sounds like a great baffle idea as well.
The resonance thing occurred to me as well. And I'm with Kenny, it's beyond me so I'll just change the geometry/mass if it turns into a problem.
The idea of the final outlet filter is, as Grant said, to capture the finer particulates.
Earl, there is only one actual outlet, air has to pass by the motor to enter the exhaust area, then through the filter to escape into the garage. It's not two separate outlets.
No doubt I'll lose some airflow due to back pressure, but that's OK - I don't need lots of flow, I need "good enough" flow and QUIET.
The exhaust channel (as currently planned) is about 2"x24", so 48 square inches of channel ought to be sufficient; and the filter is 12×24 or thereabouts, so hopefully not too great a blockage.
Still thinking about how to get a good seal on my bag change access panel… I'm now thinking the access should be in the side of the box. Weatherstripping and thumb screws to get a tight seal…


----------



## GrantA

If you're not trying to win a beauty pageant with it I'd let the access door be on the side, hinge on one side, use the adhesive thin bulb weatherstrip that can go almost flat and one or two thumbscrews /t-nuts on the other side to secure it.


----------



## EarlS

> haha, if you go to sell it, you ll have to take out the part about seldom used
> 
> - Steve


Kenny said it only gets used during family reunions.

I'll bet John doesn't ask this group for input on another project ever again. I would really like to see some pictures of the final design in action once you get things fine tuned (see what I did there?).


----------



## bndawgs

John should just mount the dust collector in his neighbor's backyard where he won't be able to hear it


----------



## EarlS

> John should just mount the dust collector in his neighbor s backyard where he won t be able to hear it
> 
> - Steve


Now that is a brilliant solution!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> haha, if you go to sell it, you ll have to take out the part about seldom used
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Kenny said it only gets used during family reunions.
> 
> ...
> - EarlS


Like a midget hooker, your dealing out low blows Earl.


----------



## EarlS

Not midgets - vertically challenged. And it isn't hooker…. it's hospitality specialist. You really need to get up to speed on your PC terminology.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Overlooking the last few comments…

Probably the last question about this DC enclosure.
My neighbor gave me half a sheet of particleboard, I'm thinking I can get away with only buying 1 sheet of MDF if I use the particleboard for 2 of the enclosure's sides. I looked it up and particleboard is more dense than MDF at 3.44lb/sqft compared to 3.2lb/sqft, so seems like a winner for sound deadening. Do any of you object to particleboard? Fortunately I have limited experience using it for projects. (I'll paint it to preserve it, of course. I grew up with unpainted particleboard floors upstairs… gross).


----------



## HokieKen

Did your particle board floors have that really thick, sickeningly golden varnish on them John? My best friend had those in his basement when we were kids. Really matched the gold linoleum in the laundry room next to it very well. Ahhh the 80s.

Particle board should work fine. I wouldn't have guessed it was denser though. It may be less effective due to the bonding process? Not sure what the bonding agent is or what kinds of voids are left between the particles. I imagine it will do the job well though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hate to interupt this fasinating conversation but just came home from ordering the personalized finishing touch on my swap item :<)))


----------



## GrantA

The best thing about particle board is that you can just use 3/4 dadoes for all different thicknesses. Put a little water on 3/8 particle board and it'll fit nicely!


----------



## GrantA

What color glitter Tony??


----------



## GrantA

She's here Earl! I got it mostly put together without instructions, I probably skipped a crucial step lol.
Glad it all worked out! I'm guessing I'll screw it to a board that I can clamp to my bench?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> What color glitter Tony??
> 
> - GrantA


RAINBOW of course :<)))


----------



## duckmilk

If it fits, go with it Grant. If that doesn't work, you can always go back and read the instructions


----------



## EarlS

Grant - looks right. As long as there aren't too many extra pieces you should be OK. Now that I think of it, I should have included a couple random bits and pieces just to add to your assembly fun.

The Leigh user manual is top notch. They also have a bunch of really good instructional video's on Youtube and their website (since I forgot to include the DVD).

I used an 8/4 piece of maple as a base with some lag bolts to secure it to the bench top.

Awww Tony you shouldn't have…...

On to work topics - particle board works quite well as a sound dampener due to the resin in the board and the little, irregular bits of wood. The sound waves don't have long continuous structures to resonate through since all of the bits are randomly aligned so the sound waves break up more. Yep more useless information - I used to work in the forest products industry.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, glad to hear that. I think I'll start on this soon.
-
This may not be clean by Earl's standards, but it's the most floor and bench top I've seen for months in mine:









Of course there's the pending DC project next to the neglected jointer and the kids bench:









While the RT, tracksaw, planner, and DP hide back in the alcove:


----------



## GrantA

> The Leigh user manual is top notch. They also have a bunch of really good instructional video s on Youtube and their website
> - EarlS


Some of us learn better from our own mistakes Earl…


> I used an 8/4 piece of maple as a base with some lag bolts to secure it to the bench top.
> - EarlS


That piece of maple must've fallen out of the box along with the fancy box to hold the bits, I looked real good and didn't find either one! ;-)

Seriously though, lag bolts? I'm guessing it had a permanent home?


----------



## EarlS

Grant - sorry - Not lag bolts, regular 1/4" bolts with star knobs and washers. I drilled a couple of holes through the bench. (It was late last night and I was hungry and tired)

The maple piece is 10" wide, 22" long and probably weighs as much as the jig. I probably could have just put a shipping label on it and sent it as is, no box.

I'll see what I can do about a fancy box once the swap item is finished. I have to make a nicer box for you than the one I sent Kenny ;+)

My shop time over the next couple months will depend on how many times we have to leave so the realtor can show the house. (2 showings last night - 2-1/2 hours) If it sells quickly, I won't be back in the shop until after we move into the new house in July. I am working on some inlay designs for the swap item so maybe I can start a side project for a box lid. Plus I need to try out the fancy new D4R.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Snow again today. Rather than spend my day shoveling and driving to work, I'm pondering taking a "snow day" and just hunkering down in the shop. Still shaking off the cold that caught me on the weekend, though. Might just hibernate. Wake me when it's spring.


----------



## GrantA

I had a feeling you didn't mean lag bolts Earl! I was kidding about the box, I looked at yours last night actually and I realized you have the mortise jig too, not a whole lot of pieces for the DT jig it seems, I think they'll be at home with my router accessories. I should make a fancy box for those! In my spare time ya know… 
That D4R eats up some real estate on the bench I bet! This one's just right…til I try to put a 13" board in it lol


----------



## HokieKen

Woke up to some white stuff. At this point, I'm just happy it's not rain.









The snow fairy left me a little turning stock too.









That little ornamental Cherry tree was slated for the chopping block this spring anyway. I've always thought the trunk looked like it would be cool for something. Should get bowl or two or maybe a big bandsaw box out of the piece that split off. We'll see. For now it'll get cleaned up and Anchorsealed and put on the patio.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, Short timers are not expected to actually go to work for the last 6 months. Every time you show up, the collective thought is "why are you here". No need to even call to let them know.

Edit: and on the rare ocassion you do go in. You are suppose to go in late and then leave early to make up for being late.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - It is unfortunate that Leigh doesn't make a shorter version of the D4R Pro. I think they could put the split fingers on the Superjig frame without much design change and bring most of the added features to a smaller unit. I think the biggest dovetail I made was 8-9".

You can get different sized dovetail bits (see the additional accessories) that will allow you to make different sized dovetails. Each bit has a narrow range of use so you need a different dovetail bit for each depth. It also appears that there are different upgrade kits for the Superjig and the D4R.

Most of the stuff in the Bits and Pieces box are M&T templates and such. I'll see what I can come up with for a fancy box for router accessories.

Dave - more shoveling here this morning, then the snow changed over to freezing rain. All of the local schools districts cancelled except ours. I'm getting tired of this winter. Only 10" to go for the all time record of the most snow in a winter (70").

Kenny - glad to see you got in on the snow action. I have some turning stock laying in the yard for you if you want to come get it. I think it is locust, probably 6" diameter.


----------



## Bluenote38

For those that don't get the daily FEMA brief:

FEMA (Federal Emergency Management Agency) <fema> Unsubscribe
8:46 AM (22 minutes ago)

Significant Activity - February 19-20, 2019

Significant Events: Winter Storm - Eastern U.S.

Tropical Activity: Western Pacific - Tropical Storm Wutip

Significant Weather:
• Heavy rain and flash flooding -Tennessee and Ohio valleys; Pacific Northwest
• Freezing rain possible - Mid-Atlantic and Northeast
• Heavy snow - Upper Midwest and Central Appalachians to the Northeast; higher elevations of the Cascades, Sierras, Southwest, and Rockies

Looks like great skiing out West. Maybe even in Vermont.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - more shoveling here this morning, then the snow changed over to freezing rain. All of the local schools districts cancelled except ours. I'm getting tired of this winter. Only 10" to go for the all time record of the most snow in a winter (70").


Yeah. We'll be hitting a record for snowiest February today or Saturday, but since March is typically the snowiest month here in MN, and you stole most our snow in December and January, we're well short of a full-year record (so far).



> Dave, Short timers are not expected to actually go to work for the last 6 months. Every time you show up, the collective thought is "why are you here". No need to even call to let them know.


I've got a project I've been working on since September that's within a week of wrapping up, Nathan. Once that's done, I'll probably feel like a short-timer, but until then, snowy days mean nobody else in the office to bug me. I was the only one who showed up every day in February until today.

Oh well. Time to head to the shop, I think. Gotta finish my bonus so I can get things shipped one of these days.



> Edit: and on the rare ocassion you do go in. You are suppose to go in late and then leave early to make up for being late


Edit: I generally show up at 6am. Lately, I leave when I please, especially if they call a meeting after noon. "Oh, sorry. Have to go floss my cat. Send me the meeting notes, please."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> For those that don t get the daily FEMA brief:
> 
> FEMA (Federal Emergency Management Agency) Unsubscribe
> 8:46 AM (22 minutes ago)
> 
> Significant Activity - February 19-20, 2019
> 
> Significant Events: Winter Storm - Eastern U.S.
> 
> Tropical Activity: Western Pacific - Tropical Storm Wutip
> 
> Significant Weather:
> • Heavy rain and flash flooding -Tennessee and Ohio valleys; Pacific Northwest
> • Freezing rain possible - Mid-Atlantic and Northeast
> • Heavy snow - Upper Midwest and Central Appalachians to the Northeast; higher elevations of the Cascades, Sierras, Southwest, and Rockies
> 
> Looks like great skiing out West. Maybe even in Vermont.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


"THEY SAYING" we supposed to get it all here 8 inch snow 1/2 inch ice 3 inch rain YUCKY :<((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Bluenote38

> For those that don t get the daily FEMA brief:
> 
> FEMA (Federal Emergency Management Agency) Unsubscribe
> 8:46 AM (22 minutes ago)
> 
> Significant Activity - February 19-20, 2019
> 
> Significant Events: Winter Storm - Eastern U.S.
> 
> Tropical Activity: Western Pacific - Tropical Storm Wutip
> 
> Significant Weather:
> • Heavy rain and flash flooding -Tennessee and Ohio valleys; Pacific Northwest
> • Freezing rain possible - Mid-Atlantic and Northeast
> • Heavy snow - Upper Midwest and Central Appalachians to the Northeast; higher elevations of the Cascades, Sierras, Southwest, and Rockies
> 
> Looks like great skiing out West. Maybe even in Vermont.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> "THEY SAYING" we supposed to get it all here 8 inch snow 1/2 inch ice 3 inch rain YUCKY :<((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Not seeing any rain down/out in Phoenix…


----------



## EarlS

Bill - thanks for letting us know what the weather is for Dave K. I'm sure he will be letting us know it was sunny and warm later today…....


----------



## bndawgs

you guys can blame me for the snow. i put my snowblower away on sunday only to find out monday about this storm. so i had to go and dig it back out of the shed to be ready for today.


----------



## RichBolduc

I needed the ac on the past 2 nights










Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Bill - thanks for letting us know what the weather is for Dave K. I m sure he will be letting us know it was sunny and warm later today…....
> 
> - EarlS


Today will be sunny for the most part but that all changes tonight. It'll be raining the next two days and we will get 24" of snow up north, yep, you read that right. They are saying tomorrow will be the highest snowfall in AZ since the 1897 or something like that. I even had to cover my plants last night outside due to freezing temps. You guys leave us alone in the winter, just send cool stuff in the summer, thanks.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - thanks for letting us know what the weather is for Dave K. I m sure he will be letting us know it was sunny and warm later today…....
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Today will be sunny for the most part but that all changes tonight. It ll be raining the next two days and we will get 24" of snow up north, yep, you read that right. They are saying tomorrow will be the highest snowfall in AZ since the 1897 or something like that. I even had to cover my plants last night outside due to freezing temps. You guys leave us alone in the winter, just send cool stuff in the summer, thanks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Cool stuff in summer ? Like hats, Hawaiian Shirts and Pina Coladas in Coconuts - with lime )

Earl - I think our next Swap should be Snowshoes/Snow Boards/Skiis


----------



## HokieKen

He was talking about capes Bill. The coolest things ever.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - thanks for letting us know what the weather is for Dave K. I m sure he will be letting us know it was sunny and warm later today…....
> 
> - EarlS


 I'm sure Dave is worried about his Cacti getting too much water…



> He was talking about capes Bill. The coolest things ever.
> 
> - HokieKen


I Shoulda known that


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> you guys can blame me for the snow. i put my snowblower away on sunday only to find out monday about this storm. so i had to go and dig it back out of the shed to be ready for today.
> 
> - Steve


thanks buddy :<((((((((



> Today will be sunny for the most part but that all changes tonight. It ll be raining the next two days and we will get 24" of snow up north, yep, you read that right. They are saying tomorrow will be the highest snowfall in AZ since the 1897 or something like that. I even had to cover my plants last night outside due to freezing temps. You guys leave us alone in the winter, just send cool stuff in the summer, thanks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


welcome to my nightmare hope I didnt scare you :<))))



> He was talking about capes Bill. The coolest things ever.
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))*


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - 2 words - *CAPE SWAP* Bonus items - glitter and sawdust art.


----------



## HokieKen

If we do capes Earl, there are no bonus items. You can't improve upon a cape. A "bonus" item would actually detract from the value of the package.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If we do capes Earl, there are no bonus items. You can t improve upon a cape. A "bonus" item would actually detract from the value of the package.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't know Kenny, if it's winter, maybe a sock to keep warm?


----------



## poospleasures

Just got caught up reading several days posts. Glad to be able to do that. Just the way I do things but I,ve had my cyclone in a 3/4"closet in a corner of my shop for over ten years. No problems, cuts noise by probably over half. Have fun funworking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Welcome back buddy! Happy to see you online.


----------



## HokieKen

So, what you're saying Vernon, is that you read several days worth of posts and the only thing of value in all those posts were the discussions on John's DC box for noise supression?

Yep, sounds about right )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just got caught up reading several days posts. Glad to be able to do that. Just the way I do things but I,ve had my cyclone in a 3/4"closet in a corner of my shop for over ten years. No problems, cuts noise by probably over half. Have fun funworking.
> 
> - poospleasures


welcome back Vernon glad your home recovering well :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was gone one night and had to catch up! Ken, that cherry looks great on your saw. Glad you found a nice use for it. Not bad for planed "barn wood".

Vernon, glad to see you on here, get well buddy.

Weather, took wife to first treatment today. We stayed at my Sons apt. in Radford. Left in snow and ice there and on the way home seen power lines down, trees all over the road and cars in ditches. And no snow here with all that going on. Wind!


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t know Kenny, if it s winter, maybe a sock to keep warm?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't mean a finger sock Kenny. That thing wouldn't fit what I'm talking about. ;P


----------



## HokieKen

You'd be surprised. For scale, the turtle's head is 14" in diameter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I knew that when I made the comment.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a little snug but I make it work.


----------



## PoohBaah

Anyone have thoughts on the DW 735 planer? Mine took a ******************** last night after many years of abuse. It was a Ridgid but I am interested in the more powerful Dewalt. The combination of it being dropped in a move and running numerous board feet of reclaimed old hard oak finally put an end to it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't know if you're going to see more power per se from the DeWalt as it draws the same amps at the same voltage but it should put it to work better. Was your Ridgid a two or three knife cutter head?


----------



## RichBolduc

I think it's probably the best lunchbox planer out there. with the smooth setting you don't even have to sand it a lot of times.

Rich



> Anyone have thoughts on the DW 735 planer? Mine took a ******************** last night after many years of abuse. It was a Ridgid but I am interested in the more powerful Dewalt. The combination of it being dropped in a move and running numerous board feet of reclaimed old hard oak finally put an end to it.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## HokieKen

The DeWalt is pretty much the deFacto portable planer. I think the locking cutterhead and effective roller design are the keys. My Delta does fine but I have to deal with snipe. If/when it dies, I'll snag a 735 too Pooh. Honestly I can't see buying any other lunchbox planer on the market currently unless it's just a matter of the 735 being out of budget. Which wouldn't be unreasonable. Them suckers ain't cheap!


----------



## Lazyman

I love my DW735, though I probably don't use or abuse it as much as others do. Keep any eye out for a sale. They do lower the price every now and then, though sometimes it is just to add a free stand that is designed for it.


----------



## PoohBaah

It was only a 2 blade cutter.

That is pretty much what I thought everyone. Price wise I can get it on Amazon for $550 shipped. The pricey part would be adding the Shelix cutter head. I am not sure I could justify that addition.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I you have time to wait for it then I would wait for it.

I grabbed one on Ebay with a 15% coupon for $365 shipped

Spent $336 on the Shelix head

and $74 on the Wixey

Total $774, if you ditch the wixey then you could do it for $700.

I recommend the Shelix head, A LOT.


----------



## GrantA

Pooh it may be time for a road trip. This one's cool as hell and needs a little work or this one's ready to roll

Now that I have a stationary planer, unless I *needed* portability I wouldn't fool with a lunchbox. I've never heard of an unhappy camper with a 735 though. My DW734 was great too, it's got a 3-knofe cutterhead but is built like the ridgid


----------



## bndawgs

man, i wanted to get the wixey and waited. the next day i saw it jumped from $44 to $63. i was like wtf


----------



## PoohBaah

> I grabbed one on Ebay with a 15% coupon for $365 shipped
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I didn't know that ebay had coupons.


----------



## bndawgs

> I grabbed one on Ebay with a 15% coupon for $365 shipped
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> I didn t know that ebay had coupons.
> 
> - PoohBaah


where you been? locked up in kenny's basement on the exam chair?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Every now and then they do Neil.

Grant, each to their own on that one. Due to space reasons I went from a 20" Powermatic to the DeWalt 735. My PM was a straight blade, and I'll tell ya what, I wouldn't trade my DeWalt for any straight blade planer right now.

I mostly did it for space issues though, my shop seems to shrink as the number of things I tend to dabble in increases.


----------



## HokieKen

Ebay was awesome with coupons last year. I've only seen one so far this year. I used one to buy my metal lathe last summer. It's great when you can negotiate a price with a seller then ebay gives you another $100 )


----------



## GrantA

yeah a 20 is pretty big! Pooh lives on a farm though I seem to remember, I assume he has space and if so I'd totally snatch that 24"!
Just depends what the use will be. I am always coming across boards wider than 12-1/2", of course I have some at 18 that will have to be ripped to fit in my 16" too but that's life. My 16 is on wheels and works for me


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That means they're due for one soon.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - DW735 is the only way to go. You can find it with a portable base, infeed/outfeed wings, and spare blades for a decent price on Amazon or Rockler or any number of other places. You might also be able to get free shipping on it.

I have the Wixey and it is nice but not really needed. The 735 is set up very accurately. Shelix head is one of those things that sounds good but unless you use it A LOT I doubt it is worth the $$.

Try out the 735 as is then decide if you want to upgrade.

Check out the reviews. I think I wrote one for it.


----------



## GrantA

Earl the helix isn't so much about using a lot or little it's for tough to plane woods. Dave runs Eucalyptus, mesquite, sycamore etc through his so he gets his money's worth! For me with pine, cypress, oak, maple I'm good to go with straight knives


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a good point Grant.

98% of everything I do in the shop revolves around rough AZ woods. I occassionally get a stick of exotic or something but I pretty much exclusively work with some very difficult woods. The helix was a life changer for me a couple months ago. I'll never own anything different going forward.

Of course, I did just get 500BF of red oak on CL for a workbench build and kitchen drawers so I do get to play with some easy woods very soon.


----------



## EarlS

I think my point still stands. Try it with regular knives and then upgrade if needed after you get some time running it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Earl. I don't think the shelix head is a necessity for most people. I can see why Desert-Dave needs it. But not the average joe. Not that it wouldn't be an upgrade, just not a necessary one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can agree with that I think.

PM 209 blades were $100 a set and I would blow through those pretty quick not to mention tear out and crappy finishes. So the carbide inserts are a huge advantage. You know how much of a pain it is to set knives….definitely a big deal for me.

Each to their own though, overall I think we can agree the 735 is the lunchbox sized planer to buy out there compared to most per the reviews on the thing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

With that said, and a lot of you using the straight blades, I have a spare head and two brand new sets of knives I plan to sell.


----------



## Lazyman

Neil, Someone usually posts the eBay coupons on the Hot Deals thread. Seems like the coupons are usually only good for a day though. There are have also been a few price reductions for the planer and the Shelix knives there as well. Set it up to follow that topic for current deals, that is if you can afford it. I've definitely bought a few things I probably would not have, if not for that thread.


----------



## DavePolaschek

eBay also sends coupons tied to a specific userID every now and again if you buy a lot on eBay. "You've bought so much crap, you need a new storage shed! Get one today for 25% off!"

DAMHIKT.

Just got word today that I'm definitely in Matt Bickford's moulding planes class. Woohoo!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Anyone have thoughts on the DW 735 planer? Mine took a ******************** last night after many years of abuse. It was a Ridgid but I am interested in the more powerful Dewalt. The combination of it being dropped in a move and running numerous board feet of reclaimed old hard oak finally put an end to it.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I have the DeWalt 734 planer and love it. It's a beast. A retirement present to myself. I do recommend it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

imma poo boy i have the delta 22-580 but i do like it 13 inch 2 speed :<))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Just got word today that I'm definitely in Matt Bickford s moulding planes class. Woohoo!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Is that a using moulding planes course or making them Dave? Either way that's a class I would enjoy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is that a using moulding planes course or making them Dave? Either way that's a class I would enjoy.


Using, Dave. But I'm going to be asking questions about making, too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely cool Dave. I would enjoy that class a lot I think.


----------



## HokieKen

> imma poo boy i have the delta 22-580 but i do like it 13 inch 2 speed :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I have the 22-555. At least you have 2 speeds! I ain't complaining though. Mine does what I ask of it ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I just wish I could get a bench top 15" planer wide. Not that I'd regularly need it, nor would I be able to take much of a cut at that width but it would allow me to make endgrain cutting boards at over 14.5" wide vs. 12.25" I can get with my DW734.


----------



## RichBolduc

They do. I paid $400 for my 735x delivered.

Rich



> I grabbed one on Ebay with a 15% coupon for $365 shipped
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> I didn t know that ebay had coupons.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## RichBolduc

Sounds like an excuse for a Supermax!

Rich



> I just wish I could get a bench top 15" planer wide. Not that I d regularly need it, nor would I be able to take much of a cut at that width but it would allow me to make endgrain cutting boards at over 14.5" wide vs. 12.25" I can get with my DW734.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Bluenote38

> Pooh it may be time for a road trip. This one s cool as hell and needs a little work
> 
> - GrantA


I'd like to see that old Connell & Dengler retro-fit with a Wixey and Shelix. It could do double duty as a chipper.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well then I will just have to be on the look out for them then.

I am in no real hurry to get one bought. The little bit of work I have to do currently can be done by hand. It will make Dave happy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm pretty happy anyhow, but thanks, Neil. Taking a snow day yesterday let me catch up on my project after being sick during the weekend and losing two days of work. So my lucky recipient is back to getting a bonus.

I used both the bandsaw and belt-sander yesterday as part of the catching up. Bandsaw for trimming some pieces to size in a hurry, and belt-sander instead of a shooting board on a piece of pine that didn't want to behave under a plane (probably because I haven't made time to sharpen all my plane irons recently). "Ok, fine! To the machine with you!"


----------



## GrantA

I'm convinced there really is no hope for some people. Saw this scanning reviews on a phone case. Come on Wanda… 









It's hard to read here but the black text all over it says REMOVE PROTECTIVE FILM and she's complaining that it has bubbled up


----------



## bndawgs

You'd really have to worry if anyone clicked on the review and said it was helpful.


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know if people are like this nowadays because of the quality of the education offered or the quality of their commitment to be smarter than a protective wrap.


----------



## EarlS

You mean protective wrap is supposed to be removed before use?

Heck I leave it on as long as possible to keep from scratching whatever is underneath it. I've had stuff go for years before it finally peeled enough that I had to pull it off.


----------



## HokieKen

You wouldn't have 2 daughters if you had left the protective wrap on Earl. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I'm OK with that. At least it's 2 girls and not 6 girls and a boy like a friend of ours.


----------



## HokieKen

That's enough to make you celibate. Or suicidal.


----------



## EarlS

Definitely would restrict both the time and funding for a shop, though you might need to make your own furniture with that many beds, dressers, and such. Hand me downs might not make it through that many iterations.


----------



## bndawgs

Looking for some DC help here.

Peachtree is having a 30% off sale on all DC stuff, so I was taking a look at what they have.

I currently just have a Ridgid shopvac with the unfortunate 1 7/8" hose.

I'm not ready for a dedicated dust collector, so I was looking at adding a dustopper in addition to the shopvac.

I currently have 4" ports off my bandsaws and my tablesaw cabinet which are my two biggest dust throwers. I also have the 735, but I'm using a leaf collection bag right now for that.

Anyone have any advice on what I should look into getting?


----------



## HokieKen

One of the dust deputy (or similar) separators, an adapter to hook your hose to it and, if it were me, I'd run a single 2.5" hose with 2.5 to 4" adapter and just switch it between the two machines. I don't know for sure but I doubt if your Rigid vac moves enough air for it to keep up with a 4" hose.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Also fwiw, you can go to HD and buy the 2.5" hose for that shop vac. The end that goes in the vacuum is the same size as the 2.5" vacs. I did it with the Black Friday rigid special 6 gallon vac.


----------



## bndawgs

> Also fwiw, you can go to HD and buy the 2.5" hose for that shop vac. The end that goes in the vacuum is the same size as the 2.5" vacs. I did it with the Black Friday rigid special 6 gallon vac.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks, I think that's what I'm leaning towards doing as opposed to trying to find an adapter.

Does anyone have an experience with that Dustopper

wonder how long of a 2.5" hose I could get away with running to the machines?


----------



## MSquared

Had to chime in on the phone case thing. I'm hoping it was a joke … Otherwise, one blithering idiot marries another blithering idiot and possibly have offspring who would be 'uber' blithering idiots! They're out there among us folks!!
... Which is no news…
Now, much more importantly, dust collection!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Does anyone have an experience with that Dustopper
> 
> wonder how long of a 2.5" hose I could get away with running to the machines?
> 
> - Steve


I use a dust deputy in my shop and I have it in the corner with a shop vac and haev 2- 2 1/2in hose joined together and cover my entire shop with it. I have not had any issues with it either. My shop is roughly 16×24.


----------



## Bluenote38

For any of you chaps looking for a retirement gig … https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/d/wolverine-golf-course-for-sale/6805434552.html It'll give you all winter in the shop and Summers in the Sun


----------



## EarlS

Steve - you will lose a lot of pressure (Vacuum) with the dust stopper and you will be emptying it quite often or else the dust will carry over into the shop vac. Like Kenny said - a shop vac isn't really big enough to handle a 4" line.

I wouldn't spend a lot of $$ on DC gadgets sized for a shop vac. Save your pennies and put a DC together with a Dust Deputy, Rockler blower and inexpensive components. I think you will be better served. I could go into a long winded dissertation, instead, take a look through the blogs and such. I started one a while back with links to a lot of really good articles on DC.

I have a Laguna Cflux for sale if anyone wants to come and pick it up in IA.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't have a dustopper but the reviews I read are not great. I think one problem is that it needs more height above the bucket to prevent the air flow from just stirring up the finer dust and sucking it into the vac, plus it looks like the outlet port may not go far enough in to prevent the dust from simply going straight into the vac as well. I am in the process of testing the cyclone that I 3-D printed a couple of weeks ago. The jury is still out whether it is any better than the 2 bucket cyclone with Thein baffle that I made a few years ago which actually works very well.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve - you will lose a lot of pressure (Vacuum) with the dust stopper and you will be emptying it quite often or else the dust will carry over into the shop vac. Like Kenny said - a shop vac isn t really big enough to handle a 4" line.
> 
> I wouldn t spend a lot of $$ on DC gadgets sized for a shop vac. Save your pennies and put a DC together with a Dust Deputy, Rockler blower and inexpensive components. I think you will be better served. I could go into a long winded dissertation, instead, take a look through the blogs and such. I started one a while back with links to a lot of really good articles on DC.
> 
> I have a Laguna Cflux for sale if anyone wants to come and pick it up in IA.
> 
> - EarlS


i'm eventually going to work up to that, but for now i'm just trying to catch a little more dust than i do right now. i currently just stick the end of the shopvac hose into the port and catch what i can. using a filter bag, but that will start adding up.


----------



## EarlS

How's everyone doing on their swap items? We have a little more than 2 weeks to go before they need to be shipped out. For folks like me - that means 2 weekends and a couple of vacation days.

Reminder to let me know when you ship or when you receive your swap item.


----------



## Bluenote38

Well thank God there's 2 more weeks I still have plenty of time to screw off before I need to apply the finish and add glitter.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How s everyone doing on their swap items? We have a little more than 2 weeks to go before they need to be shipped out. For folks like me - that means 2 weekends and a couple of vacation days.
> 
> Reminder to let me know when you ship or when you receive your swap item.
> 
> - EarlS


Mine is killing me. I am so close but just redid one part *4 times!* To make it worse, it's on something that has always been my favorite project to do. I'm gonna kick *"Mr. Murphy"* out and get my *"shop cat Zoey"* back down there. I still plan to ship March 1st. (hopefully)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

and for me what i ordered to make it personal does not come in till March1 so im looking to ship it March 4th :<)))


----------



## duckmilk

> For any of you chaps looking for a retirement gig … https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/d/wolverine-golf-course-for-sale/6805434552.html It ll give you all winter in the shop and Summers in the Sun
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Sounds like more work than I do now, and how is my wife going to be able to graze her horses on it in the winter?

I'm with Earl on the protective wrap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm done with the swap item as of yesterday. Anything else I do to it at this point will make it worse. I'm working on the bonus, which should be complete (or firewood) by the end of this weekend if I don't spend the whole weekend shoveling snow.


----------



## poospleasures

I use my shop vac w/deputy for random orbit, oscillating spinning, and scroll saw and a little floor sweeping. Works great and none of the dust gets into the filter ever.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> How s everyone doing on their swap items? We have a little more than 2 weeks to go before they need to be shipped out. For folks like me - that means 2 weekends and a couple of vacation days.
> 
> Reminder to let me know when you ship or when you receive your swap item.
> 
> - EarlS


Well almost done then the router ripped out a chunk. I will be done this weekend maybe. I have to give a presentation on shaker oval boxes Saturday at the local woodworking store.


----------



## duckmilk

I think you Pennsylvania guys should start a petition to replace Punxsutawney Phil with a younger version. One with all the upgrades.


----------



## GrantA

Why are yall talking about being done at have till the 10th. I've been busy….shoveling snow

Bahahaha

Seriously though I've been shoveling clay. You know you're deep enough when you don't even have to close the post hole diggers to bring up a chunk, it just sticks in the jaws. Good stuff. 
My back, arms & hands are wondering what they did to deserve this lol. Won't be long. I'll test the zip line tomorrow


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think you Pennsylvania guys should start a petition to replace Punxsutawney Phil with a younger version. One with all the upgrades.
> 
> - duckmilk


I wanted to make stew out of him Duck but some group called P.E.T.A. stop me :<(((( PM me I will tell you what it stands for :<)))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wanted to make stew out of him Duck but some group called P.E.T.A. stop me :<(((( PM me I will tell you what it stands for :<))))))


Something like this right, Tony?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I wanted to make stew out of him Duck but some group called P.E.T.A. stop me :<(((( PM me I will tell you what it stands for :<))))))
> 
> Something like this right, Tony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yes Dave wasn't sure if I offend any1 here :<)))) YUMMY


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a little offended. I mean eating animals just because they're tasty? What about the poor little furry critters that taste like @$$? Don't they deserve to be eaten too? IMO, if you consume a steak for dinner and bacon for breakfast, you should have a boiled possum sandwich for lunch. Otherwise it's just not fair to the possums.

PETA should be changed to PEATA. People Eating All The Animals.


----------



## GrantA

The things we do for the kiddos… I guess ziplines weren't really available in the 80s or I feel like I like had one!
Tomorrow morning is time to deck it, put up some railing and move the cable to this tree. I'm done for the night though 








Here's a shot of their ninjaline that will be setup nearby too!


----------



## HokieKen

That's sweet Grant! We're gonna need video of you hauling ass across that ninja line though ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Haha maybe hauling ass under it


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you didn't mention road kill. That's discrimination.

Grant - your home owner's insurance rate just quadrupled. Nice set up though.

I hope I can get some time in the shop one of these nights to work on the swap item. We listed the house Monday and have had 4 showings already with another tonight and one tomorrow. Great for selling the house, not great for shop time since we have to vacate the premises. Kind of messes up the entire evening. Hopefully someone will make an offer and we can get on with it.

Woodmaster - post some pictures of your presentation on Shaker oval boxes. I watched an episode of Rough Cut and they made one in 20 minutes or so. Easy peasy…... Another one of those things I really want to try to make.


----------



## GrantA

Hope not Earl! Yikes. My youngest is no more likely to get hurt on this than walking across the yard, she's our wild card 
My neighbors just listed their house and have had a lot of traffic too, kinda funny yesterday they're all wondering what the heck I'm doing in the backyard


----------



## HokieKen

People tend to wonder why a grown man is zip-lining naked Grant. Apparently it's not all that common.

Where else would you get a possum if it weren't roadkill Earl?


----------



## Kilravn

Hey guys, I apologize, but I missed the deadline to submit my progress pics as I had some family stuff going on the past few weeks. I really hope I could still participate, and if I'm allowed, could someone just let me know where I submit my progress pics too
Thanks
Brandon


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brandon, Earl already sent out the names for the swap, and since you didn't have a progress picture, nobody got your name.

That said, Earl tends to make a dozen versions of whatever he makes for the swap, and he might be willing to do a 1-1 swap with you. If he does, it would be a favor.


----------



## Kilravn

> Brandon, Earl already sent out the names for the swap, and since you didn't have a progress picture, nobody got your name.
> 
> That said, Earl tends to make a dozen versions of whatever he makes for the swap, and he might be willing to do a 1-1 swap with you. If he does, it would be a favor.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Aww man. That stinks. Well, if anyone wants to, or has time to, make an extra item that would maybe like to just swap with me on the side? I already started my project, and am pretty excited about it. I had some family issues the last few weeks, and missed the deadline. If not, there's always next swap, I suppose


----------



## Kilravn

> Brandon, Earl already sent out the names for the swap, and since you didn't have a progress picture, nobody got your name.
> 
> That said, Earl tends to make a dozen versions of whatever he makes for the swap, and he might be willing to do a 1-1 swap with you. If he does, it would be a favor.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


And also, after my first post, I noticed the email, and emailed him what pics I had and explained my entire project to him, as I didn't realize that he was participating. Lol. So, if he did that with me, it wouldn't be much of a surprise. Haha


----------



## GrantA

Brandon this is Earl's rodeo so he'll decide what to do but I'm sure he'll see that you made several posts on 2/10, the progress picture due date. I hope you're doing well now.


----------



## EarlS

Brandon - I am always up for a 1-1 swap, if you want to do that. As Dave mentioned, I make a couple versions of whatever I'm making for the swap.

If someone else wants to do something like that with you speak now or I'll work out the details with Brandon to swap between him and me.

I've slept a few times since then so I don't really remember what anyone was making. Just so I didn't ruin the reveal fun, I glanced at the progress pictures and didn't try to figure out what as being made.


----------



## Kilravn

> Brandon this is Earl s rodeo so he ll decide what to do but I m sure he ll see that you made several posts on 2/10, the progress picture due date. I hope you re doing well now.
> 
> - GrantA


Yeah, I was online here and there, but I wasn't home or near my shop and the due date for the pics completely slipped my mind with everything I had going on


----------



## Kilravn

> Brandon - I am always up for a 1-1 swap, if you want to do that. As Dave mentioned, I make a couple versions of whatever I m making for the swap.
> 
> If someone else wants to do something like that with you speak now or I ll work out the details with Brandon to swap between him and me.
> 
> I ve slept a few times since then so I don t really remember what anyone was making. Just so I didn t ruin the reveal fun, I glanced at the progress pictures and didn t try to figure out what as being made.
> 
> - EarlS


Ok. Cool. If you see an email from me. [email protected] Just don't open it. That way it can be a surprise. Lol. And I can still send some progress pics that won't give anything away


----------



## Kilravn

I was actually pm'ing back and forth with earl about the project pics on the 10th and was supposed to send them that Sunday night. But my catastrophe happened Sunday during the day, and I had to leave and go about 49 min from home for almost a week, and didn't take the pics before I left. The swap was the last thing on my mind, to be honest with ya, with what I had going on. I do apologize, though. It's still my fault. And even after I got back to my shop, I was working on the project for almost 2 nights before I remembered I forgot the pics


----------



## GrantA

No sweat Brandon stuff happens, I know Earl sent reminders so that's all I meant, it seemed like you were saying you just forgot. Take care


----------



## doubleG469

Well I know you guys are gonna drool but today this little baby found its way into its forever home. As soon as I drop some 220v I will be. Out turning up to 24" bowls!!! I'm so giddy I might have tinkled!


----------



## HokieKen

You suck Gary. Lucky sucker.


----------



## bndawgs

Was watching an old Ask This Old House episode last night and they went and switched out all the hinges and slides with soft close versions.

Anyone do this and do you think it makes much of a difference for anything? I'm starting to get the home remodel bug.


----------



## doubleG469

> You suck Gary. Lucky sucker.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thank you thank you very much! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You can have that bug Steve. Don't spread it my way.

I have soft close drawers on my desk but that's it. I don't have any particular feeling one way or the other. On the other hand, I can't seem to convince my wife to shut the friggin' cabinet doors in the kitchen all the way. Which is a major pet peeve of mine. So maybe I should replace all my hinges…

Dammit! I told you not to spread it!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Was watching an old Ask This Old House episode last night and they went and switched out all the hinges and slides with soft close versions.
> 
> Anyone do this and do you think it makes much of a difference for anything? I m starting to get the home remodel bug.
> 
> - Steve


We built a home 3 years ago and we used this style of hardware. It is really nice and we have had no issues with it. The only issue is that my wife is accustom to it now and when we go to her parents' or grandparents' houses she is always slamming doors shut. That being said I wouldn't have a home without the soft close hardware.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Gary, I just grabbed a 24" lathe myself. Not sure how you get it to stay mounted to the wall like that.

Steve, if you're really stupid, I mean a complete idiot, you could build brand new cabinets and use difficult wood in the process. Then use soft close hardware for doors and drawers. But you have to be really stupid to do that.


----------



## bndawgs

> Congrats Gary, I just grabbed a 24" lathe myself. Not sure how you get it to stay mounted to the wall like that.
> 
> Steve, if you re really stupid, I mean a complete idiot, you could build brand new cabinets and use difficult wood in the process. Then use soft close hardware for doors and drawers. But you have to be really stupid to do that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


haha, luckily i'm only partially stupid. if i did swap them out, at least i have a somewhat small kitchen and only 6 drawers, so it would be relatively easy.

just not sure if it would be a good ROI? cabinets are upgraded cherry ones from previous owners, so lucked out there


----------



## EarlS

Guess what I just took off the ends of my cell phone because it was peeling off….. I just noticed it was still there and the phone is 2 years old.

Steve - Blum soft close glides are REALLY nice and REALLY $$$. I plan to have them on all of the drawers and whatever the door version is on the cabinet doors for the new house. I think I have 2 sets of Euro door hinges that were left over if anyone is interested.

Brandon - I'll figure out the swap details between us tonight and drop you a PM and an email.

Gary - +1 on what Kenny said. I guess I need to watch CL closer or something. I never see anything locally remotely as nice as the stuff you guys are finding.


----------



## HokieKen

If you're thinking that cabinet hardware is going to pay for itself when you sell the home…. nope. If you put it in, put it in because you want it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, Gary's lathe is a lot nicer than my 1961 made German beast of a lathe but both of them will spin wood regardless. I imagine my ugly beast wouldn't have a home in your nice shop Earl. The price was right though. You should definitely keep an eye out. I imagine you would really dig a lathe Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm guessing Gary bought that new Earl. He must have went to visit Nathan and didn't want to loose that pissin' match ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Earl has a lathe coming from his Dad Dave. One his dad built! I have a feeling it's gonna be something I'm very jealous of. He won't commit one way or the other to what kind of lathe it is. But I have a feeling it's a metal turner since his dad was a machinist…


----------



## HokieKen

That's right Earl, I haven't forgotten your vague aviodances of questions about your lathe…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I forgot all about that. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Dad pulled out the old blueprints and tried to find anything on the internet - nothing…... so I'm in the dark on it as much as everyone else. Kind of adds to the excitement, though I suspect we will be living in an apartment when he gets here in May so I'm not sure how much "practice" area I will have, but pictures will be plentiful. I do recall that it isn't anything fancy with all of the knobs and whirly gigs.

Maybe I can talk him into coming out in the fall to give me lathe lessons and do some IA trout fishing with my brother and me. Yes, there are trout in IA apparently, and not just in the grocery store.


----------



## RichBolduc

I got my 1836 last week… it's beyond amazing

Rich



> Well I know you guys are gonna drool but today this little baby found its way into its forever home. As soon as I drop some 220v I will be. Out turning up to 24" bowls!!! I'm so giddy I might have tinkled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## EarlS

I got my W-2 a couple weeks back - it wasn't amazing. In fact, it was really expensive.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, do you have to pay state taxes in corn or do they accept cash too?


----------



## EarlS

Corn is cash and that other farm smell is money too. Getting behind a honey wagon is like following a Brinks truck, especially when I'm out for a bike ride.

Remember the "Corn Song"?

"Interstate 80 Iowa"

Mississippi River
Davenport
Corn, corn, corn, corn
Corn, corn, corn
"whats that smell?" 
Corn, corn, corn
Iowa City
Corn, corn, corn, corn
"Look at tree" 
Corn, corn, corn, Des Moines
Corn, corn, corn, corn, corn
"Theres that smell again" 
Corn, corn, corn
Council Bluffs, Missouri River


----------



## HokieKen

I ain't clickin' that link! Fool me once…


----------



## GrantA

Don't worry Kenny I flagged it as spam bahahahahah

Just kidding I wouldn't do that to y'all


----------



## HokieKen

Well, corn ain't nothing special. And as stated in some previous thread, it sure as hell ain't to be trusted. But, it still ain't as bad as Spam. I know I'm a PEATA advocate but, I ain't sayin' you're supposed to eat ALL parts of ALL animals all at once and out of a can.

How is Spam even still a thing? Not many things I refuse to eat, but that's one of 'em. And I had boiled possum (scraped off the road Earl) for lunch.


----------



## bndawgs

what i want to know is why does corn look the same going in as it does coming out?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That a wall-mounted lathe, Gary? Good space-saving idea! Easier to sweep up under it afterwards too, I expect.

;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, corn ain t nothing special. And as stated in some previous thread, it sure as hell ain t to be trusted. But, it still ain t as bad as Spam. I know I m a PEATA advocate but, I ain t sayin you re supposed to eat ALL parts of ALL animals all at once and out of a can.
> 
> How is Spam even still a thing? Not many things I refuse to eat, but that s one of em. And I had boiled possum (scraped off the road Earl) for lunch.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have to say, I have sure eat my share of Spam. Still do. I always brought a can or two when I went to annual training with the NG. Sure taste good at 2:00 am when your still up on guard duty and hungry. Spam=spare parts and meats! )


----------



## bndawgs

Fried spam was tasty from what I remember eating it as a kid while fishing up in Canada.


----------



## duckmilk

You need to put your dentures in Before you eat corn Steve.

The correct acronym is P.I.T.A. All veterinarians are all for the ethical treatment of animals. Doesn't mean they won't eat them though.

I also like fried spam on occasion, though my wife doesn't.


----------



## duckmilk

LJs shut down on me for a while. Went out to feed horses and it was back up after.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> LJs shut down on me for a while. Went out to feed horses and it was back up after.


Same here, only without the horses.


----------



## HokieKen

I've notices the site goes down when the horses are hungry.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or Dave apparently.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I've notices the site goes down when the horses are hungry.
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds to me like horseplay 
maybe spam is made from that ?
or kangaroo that why it make you hopping mad :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

I imagine it has a bit of both Tony ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Another southeast TX temperature and humidity swing resulted in all cast iron (and the garage floor) being covered in a layer of condensation. Now the TS and BS tables have a thin layer of surface rust.
My normal approach is scotchbrite, WD-40, and elbow grease until satisfactory, followed by Johnson's paste wax and more elbow grease until slick. Hate having to do this. 
There for a while I used to cover the tops with a plastic sheet but I guess I got too lazy…


----------



## Lazyman

I see that LJ site is now using Https. I know that Cricket has been testing that for the last few days. It probably explains some of the weird behavior we've been seeing lately.


----------



## HokieKen

Is the shop insulated John? We don't have near that kind of issues here and we get pretty friggin humid.


----------



## EarlS

Meanwhile back at the ranch, it's been a busy evening, fielding 2 offers for the house, after 5 showings in 4 days. Now we have to pack everything up which means I have to get the swap item finished this weekend. Closing is April 5, no rental figured out, no mover figured out, no plans whatsoever, business as usual….

Spam - Superfluous Pieces of Animal Meat, Snails, Possum, And Mice


----------



## Lazyman

I guess my garage in DFW manages to stay dry and warm John. I have never really had a problem with rust on my cast iron tools. Even my old 80's Delta contractors saw which before I retired 5 years ago only got used maybe once a year for at least 15 years didn't have any rust on it after all that neglect.

I can't seem to find it now but someone makes some covers that have some sort of rust inhibitor. If I can find it I will post it.


----------



## duckmilk

My TS doesn't get any rust at all, but I have wood floors, walls and ceiling plus sawdust on the floor. I do wax it occasionally to make it slick.


----------



## GrantA

John it's safe to assume you have no conditioning in there right? If so, even just an incandescent light bulb left on will help, you may need more though.
I had that trouble)south GA) before I got a window ac unit


----------



## GrantA

John - I'm also curious if your shop doubles as a garage or has other traffic in /out (doors opening)? That will make a huge difference. The covered concrete apron at my shop (at least 4ft maybe 5 I can't remember) was soaking wet (no rain) this morning. Inside (insulated with window unit running) is as dry as I could expect. Floor is bare smooth concrete so you can see if it's wet


----------



## duckmilk

Actually, my wood shop is inside a bigger shop with concrete floors and when I built the wood shop, I put treated spacers on the concrete with adhesive then put plywood on top of them to give me a softer surface to walk on and it provides a barrier against moisture.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Meanwhile back at the ranch, it s been a busy evening, fielding 2 offers for the house, after 5 showings in 4 days. Now we have to pack everything up which means I have to get the swap item finished this weekend. Closing is April 5, no rental figured out, no mover figured out, no plans whatsoever, business as usual….


Congratulations on selling, Earl. And on getting to start shopping for a new shop!

As for Spam, I'm fond of the spiced ham. Pretty much always have a couple cans and a few singles in the cupboard Just In Case. Nothing like ripping open a single, frying it up, sticking a piece or two of American cheese on it and slapping it between a couple slices of Wonder. That's good eatin'!


----------



## Lazyman

Ever been to the Spam museum Dave? Just a short drive for you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Right on everyone, no AC, no insulation. Doubles as the main entry/exit for the house, doors open all the time. So pretty close to a covered exterior space like grant's 4ft apron area.
So earl I'm looking forward to a move one of these days! I'm confident it'll be a PITA but then I'll have a detached, insulated, air conditioned shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, are you moving very far? I've been trying to keep track of everyone who's moving or just moving a shop. I feel with my experiences I can speak with a little authority on what not to do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't, Nathan. It's close enough that I always think we'll do it on a whim, and far enough that we never do. Or it's closed, which happened last time we went down that way.

At my work, if you go *way* above and beyond, the award you get is a "Spammie" which is a can of original Spam encased in clear acrylic with your achievement engraved on it. Pretty dang fancy! The trophy shop that makes them for us thinks we're a little odd.


----------



## GrantA

They don't just think it Dave, they've got hard evidence!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I haven't, Nathan. It's close enough that I always think we'll do it on a whim, and far enough that we never do. Or it's closed, which happened last time we went down that way.
> 
> At my work, if you go *way* above and beyond, the award you get is a "Spammie" which is a can of original Spam encased in clear acrylic with your achievement engraved on it. Pretty dang fancy! The trophy shop that makes them for us thinks we're a little odd.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


if your serious Dave how many spammies did you ever receive and could I see a picture of one PLEASE LOL :<))
Kenny waiting till SPAM makes corn flavored LOL


----------



## EarlS

Oh you know there's corn in Spam - probably creamed corn. That's why Kenny is obsessed with it. He's probably strapped into his exam chair with nothing on but his cape gnoshing on Spam and creamed corn right out of the can.

Yeti - its about 40 miles away. This will be house #11 and move #14 or 15 (some apartments thrown in for good measure).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> if your serious Dave how many spammies did you ever receive and could I see a picture of one PLEASE LOL :<))


I've never gotten one, Tony. But there are a handful around the office. I'll try to remember to get a photo next week.

I think I'm done with the last of gluing pieces together for the swap. Now it's just some cutting them apart, then covering up the mistakes, and I can ship. Exciting!



> They don't just think it Dave, they've got hard evidence!


Well, Grant, you may have a point there. But heck, how many offices can say they took their Indian CEO ice fishing?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think I'm done with the last of gluing pieces together for the swap. Now it's just some cutting them apart, then covering up the mistakes, and I can ship. Exciting!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dont forget pictures this is to all participants LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> dont forget pictures this is to all participants LOL :<))


Definitely! It's embarrassing to ask your recipient to take photos for your project writeup because you forgot to. Umm. I hear.


----------



## HokieKen

Threw together a stand for my regular bench user chisels this morning. Grant and Jeff supplied the wood )









And I used my Stanley 45 for the very first time to plow the groove (or is it dado… cross grain) in the base. It was not without some learning experience but I think it will be a very useful addition to my plane arsenal!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Groovy, Kenny.


----------



## bndawgs

Still have the drawers to make


----------



## jeffswildwood

Very nice Ken. That would have made a nice swap project! ;-) Steve that is coming along nicely. Progress on my part that was fighting me. Plan E may do the trick.


----------



## JohnMcClure

All parts are cut for the soundreduced dust collector box. Big thanks to all of you who had input, i incorporated most of your suggestions.








Just slapped a coat of paint on all interior surfaces so the particleboard doesn't disintegrate over time. Haven't picked the outside paint yet.
-
Meanwhile my welder friend has tacked the CNC stand together:


----------



## EarlS

I managed to make a bunch of exotic firewood today. That's always the trouble when you start experimenting, a lot of great ideas don't turn out well. I have a huge mess of bits and pieces and half finished failures littering the workbench. Hopefully, tomorrow will be more productive. I did manage to get a couple of pieces of wood cut and glued together.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cut and glued together, then you need to cut them apart and glue them together again but differently, right?

I've been asked for an action shot of my new Scie à Recaler and am hoping to provide it, but it's going to be tricky, as I'll be using it on part of my bonus, and I don't want to post a spoiler. Maybe I'll just have to take the action shot using a stunt double.

Oh, and I get to shovel snow again today. Hoping I can make enough shop time to get things wrapped up between the shoveling.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just remember and never forget keep SNOW up there Dave :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the first pass of snow remodeling done. 40-50 mph winds to come later today to put it all back.

Could we just get someone to nuke us? That'd melt it all, right?


----------



## bndawgs

going to see if i can knock out some drawers today and finish up this dp cabinet.

going to try my hand at cutting some rabbetts on the TS. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GrantA

That's gonna make a mess Steve

Oh wait wrong rabbit, carry on!


----------



## bndawgs

No rabbets yet, but I've made a nice mess. Why is it that the piece of wood you need is always at the back or bottom?


----------



## GrantA

I feel your pain Steve, I have not looked back since going to vertical lumber racks!


----------



## bndawgs

I needed some 1/2" ply and it was at the back of a ton of crap.


----------



## EarlS

Dave,

Thanks for keeping the snow up there. We got an inch or more rain yesterday rather than the blizzard the west side of the state got. Sounds like you got some of that too. We have the 50 mph winds but no blowing snow - YAY!!!!!

How is it that things that seem like they should be simple and quick are always tedious and difficult? This swap item it killing me with details…... who talked me into this again???


----------



## jeffswildwood

Began putting the finish on my swap item today. Take a few days but should be nice! This one has really gave me a fight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, once things dry and I take everything to work for show and tell, I'll be ready to ship. Yay.

My co-workers made a pretty using some of the wood I stabilized. This is some of the spalted maple Kenny sent me.










Now that the swap item is done, it'll soon be time to get another batch of wood stabilized. And clean up the shop enough that I can get to the stabilizing equipment. :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave that is a remarkable knife! That handle is beautiful. That makes me think of the old knife swap. Some really nice knives came out of it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave P. i hope you got my name i would love a knife like that LOL :<)))


----------



## Woodmaster1

Another coat of finish and I will be ready to ship.


----------



## JohnMcClure

DC enclosure nearly done. Added the front after this picture. Just need to do wiring, finish the door, and attach the hose. And casters.
Did a preliminary test and results were excellent. I may add sound absorbing material but as suggested will wait and see how this goes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So would I, Tony. They're backlogged far enough that I think it'll be June or July before I get one for me.

But if I ever decide I want to make a business of stabilizing wood for knife scales, I've got at least one customer…


----------



## bndawgs

Well I can now say that 2" Brad nails hurt when you have a finger in the way.


----------



## jeffswildwood

For my initial coat I used danish oil. That spalted maple soaked the oil up like a sponge. I should have had Dave P. stabilize it first. Tomorrow I'll try to start the other coats. Mix of danish oil and polyurethane. Shooting for photos Wed. and mail Fri. Hopefully! Gosh, were getting close huh. Reveal day is going to be awesome!


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! You guys have been busy while I've been in hibernation! Looking forward to seeing the end results…


----------



## mikeacg

I hate missing out on this swap…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For my initial coat I used danish oil. That spalted maple soaked the oil up like a sponge. I should have had Dave P. stabilize it first.


It looks like I'm going to have some room in the flat-rate box for some odds and ends of stabilized stuff for my recipient. They're not as spectacular as that red and black piece, but hopefully they'll be appreciated.

With all this snow I'm going to be waiting until May or June for the pile of spalted birch and oak that's supposed to be coming my way. If any of you have some pretty spalted *dry* stuff you want stabilized, I can either do up to 7" diameter by about 6" thick, or up to 4" diameter by 12" long. I would bet we can probably work out some sort of trade, as long as you're not in a hurry.

Some time this summer I'm going to build a light-bulb kiln for drying wood, and I'll hopefully start getting some interesting stuff from a tree service I've had work on my trees, but until that's built, anything I get that isn't dry is just going to take up space I don't have in the shop.


----------



## EarlS

John - after you finish your DC enclosure, if you have time, you should write up a blog so the rest of us can shamelessly use your design.

Brandon - if you are lurking out there, let me know if you want to get in on a one-on-one swap with me.

Dave - that is a killer knife. The color fade in the handle turned out amazing.

Good to hear folks are getting close to completing their swap items. I planned to put some sealer on the finished parts yesterday but detail work took all my time. I'm most likely not going to have a bonus item since we have a month to get everything packed and moved.

Everyone needs to have their swap item in the mail 2 weeks from today.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief what a weekend… Actually Saturday was pretty good. I made my chisel stand and got 90% of the teardown/cleanup/reassembly done on my new (old) Langdon Miter Box. So, yesterday, I got to the shop about 1:00 and finished putting the miter box back together and was in the middle of sharpening the saw when the power went out. Grrrrr. I have windows in the shop but I was using a magnifying lamp to see the teeth on the saw. Was zero chance I was getting it done with just ambient light.

Well, after a week solid of ice/snow/rain, I guess 60 degrees + 60 mph winds yesterday wreaked a little havoc 
:-( I hopped in the truck and rode around looking for the power problem. This is the second time the power has gone out since we bought the house 7 years ago. Well, within a 2-mile radius, I found 6 pine trees that had blown over. 2 were on power lines. Great. One was a big tree that took 2 lines completely down. The power company cleaned that tree up but then left with the lines still down. Guess they weren't climbing up in the bucket in 60 mph winds…

So, power was out all night. Was a balmy 55 degrees in the house this morning when we woke up. Wind is still howling so who knows when I'll get power back. I've always resisted a generator because our power goes out so rarely. May have to re-think that.

Oh, and the wind split the remainder of my Cherry tree and left another branch laying in the yard. So now the sole remaining branch looks like Charlie Brown's Christmas tree. So, I'll have to drop that thing earlier than planned. One evening this week I imagine.

Good thing I skipped this swap!


----------



## bndawgs

> Good grief what a weekend… Actually Saturday was pretty good. I made my chisel stand and got 90% of the teardown/cleanup/reassembly done on my new (old) Langdon Miter Box. So, yesterday, I got to the shop about 1:00 and finished putting the miter box back together and was in the middle of sharpening the saw when the power went out. Grrrrr. I have windows in the shop but I was using a magnifying lamp to see the teeth on the saw. Was zero chance I was getting it done with just ambient light.
> 
> Well, after a week solid of ice/snow/rain, I guess 60 degrees + 60 mph winds yesterday wreaked a little havoc
> :-( I hopped in the truck and rode around looking for the power problem. This is the second time the power has gone out since we bought the house 7 years ago. Well, within a 2-mile radius, I found 6 pine trees that had blown over. 2 were on power lines. Great. One was a big tree that took 2 lines completely down. The power company cleaned that tree up but then left with the lines still down. Guess they weren t climbing up in the bucket in 60 mph winds…
> 
> So, power was out all night. Was a balmy 55 degrees in the house this morning when we woke up. Wind is still howling so who knows when I ll get power back. I ve always resisted a generator because our power goes out so rarely. May have to re-think that.
> 
> Oh, and the wind split the remainder of my Cherry tree and left another branch laying in the yard. So now the sole remaining branch looks like Charlie Brown s Christmas tree. So, I ll have to drop that thing earlier than planned. One evening this week I imagine.
> 
> Good thing I skipped this swap!
> 
> - HokieKen


damn, no power and heat sucks.

but still doesn't beat an 18g brad nail in the finger!!

damn thing is sore as hell today. woke me up twice along with the wind knocking everyone's trash cans over.


----------



## HokieKen

Very true Steve. You can keep your finger brads ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - 35 mph winds and the low last night was 7 deg F. Winds yesterday were 40-50+ mph with a high temp of 22 deg. Fortunately, our power did not go out.


----------



## doubleG469

> That a wall-mounted lathe, Gary? Good space-saving idea! Easier to sweep up under it afterwards too, I expect.
> 
> ;-P
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


must be, I have given up on trying to make this site upload a photo as it was taken. It's the only place that this happens. I have my stuff all boxed up and now just need to get to the post office.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess corn stalks don't do much damage to power lines anyway Earl ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I guess corn stalks don t do much damage to power lines anyway Earl ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


if this happen you would have pop corn see what I did there LOL :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Tony ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Tony - thanks for the save.

Kenny - didn't you ever see The Wizard of Oz? When the wind starts blowing around here, we get pigs, cows, and even horses lifted off the ground.

Haven't you ever seen a donkey fly?










How about Pigs on the Wing?










Heh, heh, heh, see what I did there Tony?


----------



## DavePolaschek

With enough thrust, pigs fly just fine.

Now where did I leave that RATO?


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen a donkey fly Earl. But I have seen an ass in the air.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, once things dry and I take everything to work for show and tell, I'll be ready to ship. Yay.
> 
> My co-workers made a pretty using some of the wood I stabilized. This is some of the spalted maple Kenny sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the swap item is done, it'll soon be time to get another batch of wood stabilized. And clean up the shop enough that I can get to the stabilizing equipment. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Don't know how I missed that yesterday. I've changed my mind Dave. I'm gonna be needing that Spalted Maple back. Just send anything that might be attached to it along for the ride. I'll be glad to pay shipping.

The scales came out gorgeous. They compliment the knife design and damascus pattern nicely. Hats off to whoever forged that puppy. And nice work on the dye job!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny your balloon reminds me of a Queen song - "Bicycle Race" - "fat bottomed girls, they'll be riding today", or in this case flying today.

Dave - I'm not sure about RATO, but a JATO would do the trick.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## TomGrin

Earl, marked me down as shipped! I love these swaps, but they wear me out mentally. I hope I'm not the only one who gets obsessed with getting their item done. Thanks Earl for running this swap,


----------



## HokieKen

Life without electricity would suck. No wonder life spans were so short during the 18th and 19th centuries. People died of boredom.


----------



## bndawgs

Supposed to be selling those chairs for $40 tonight. Can't wait to get the space back in the garage. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, have some space in the garage for more stuff now!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Life without electricity would suck. No wonder life spans were so short during the 18th and 19th centuries. People died of boredom.
> 
> - HokieKen


this explains why amish have so many kids :<)))))


----------



## HokieKen

Luckily my phone saved me last night Tony so I won't be having any Amish kids ;-)

And the power is back on! It's funny how the feeling you get when you see your porchlight come on when you're pulling out of the driveway is basically the same feeling you get when you win the lottery.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You've won the lottery Kenny??

I always play that Fat Bottom Girls song for my Queen. I say "Your ass is so fat babe, PH fat"


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The scales came out gorgeous. They compliment the knife design and damascus pattern nicely. Hats off to whoever forged that puppy. And nice work on the dye job!


Thanks, Kenny! The forging is done by my co-worker Jeff and he's gotten pretty dang good at the Damascus stuff in a really short time. And the dye job worked way better than I expected. I've also got a figured piece that got kinda pretty in the dye. Maybe I should send it to Earl? Or Jeff? Or AZDave? Hmm…



> Dave - I'm not sure about RATO, but a JATO would do the trick.


Earl, JATO is just a jet. RATO is a rocket. More power!

Trying to decide if things will be dry enough to ship tomorrow or whether I need to wait until Wednesday or Thursday. It's taking longer for the oil to cure, since I had to turn down the heat in my shop to keep the ice dam on the roof from getting out of hand. Ugh.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bill, Thanks again for the cornbread recipe - we made it tonight to go with some soup, and it was great! We were a little short on bacon grease, so it'll probably be even better once I replenish the supplies (I have quarts of bacon grease saved in the freezer at my place, but we were cooking at my sweetie's and I failed to plan ahead).


----------



## HokieKen

> You've won the lottery Kenny??
> 
> I always play that Fat Bottom Girls song for my Queen. I say "Your ass is so fat babe, PH fat"
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Well… not exactly the lottery. It was a 50/50 raffle at a charity event. It was a $10k jackpot though. And I didn't exactly win. But I bought a ticket and I saw the guy who won. So, yeah I basically won the lottery unless you just want to argue semantics.

I used to have a girlfriend who was somewhat deficient in the derier padding department. She was always quick to point out Freddy's sexual orientation when that song came on the radio. Yeah, it was back when people listened to the radio…


----------



## HokieKen

That's not soup Dave. That's chilli. And it looks yummy ). And your cornbread is nowhere near dark enough. It should be like a yummy hockey puck with gritty clouds inside.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's got corn and beans and cabbage in it Kenny. Can't possibly be chili. Not even in Minnesota.

We undercooked the cornbread a little. The bottom was dark brown, but it was still pretty wet. Ate almost half a skillet worth between the two of us, though.


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like chili to me as well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks, Kenny! The forging is done by my co-worker Jeff and he's gotten pretty dang good at the Damascus stuff in a really short time. And the dye job worked way better than I expected. I've also got a figured piece that got kinda pretty in the dye. Maybe I should send it to Earl? *Or Jeff*? Or AZDave? Hmm…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have not made a knife in a bit. Lots of dead saw blades. Maybe it's time. ) By the way, *never* cut laminate flooring with your good saw blades. DAMHIKT

One more coat of finish and I'm there for my swap project(s).


----------



## duckmilk

> I guess 60 degrees + 60 mph winds yesterday wreaked a little havoc
> :-( I hopped in the truck and rode around looking for the power problem. This is the second time the power has gone out since we bought the house 7 years ago. Well, within a 2-mile radius, I found 6 pine trees that had blown over. 2 were on power lines. Great. One was a big tree that took 2 lines completely down.
> - HokieKen


I guess our 48mph winds picked up some speed getting to you. Two times in 7 years? Ours goes out that often every year. One time the power company found a squirrel deep fried in the transformer.

The knife by your co-worker has a really nice pattern Dave.
I also made Bill's cornbread, I added a little more honey, really nice flavor but mine was slightly more dry. I think I'll let the dough rest for more time next time.

I thought there were blueberries in the soup from the picture.


----------



## Lazyman

I wish I could say I'm almost ready to ship. Geometry has been kicking my butt but I think that I finally got my problem figured out. Thank god for Sketchup.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill, Thanks again for the cornbread recipe - we made it tonight to go with some soup, and it was great! We were a little short on bacon grease, so it'll probably be even better once I replenish the supplies (I have quarts of bacon grease saved in the freezer at my place, but we were cooking at my sweetie s and I failed to plan ahead).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dbl + Glad it worked out for you - was just thinking about you as I was having my Cornbread and Coffee waiting for my computer to fire up here at work. Balmy 11F in Greater Detroit with signs of receiving another 4-6 inches of snow. Oh and like you I made Chili over the weekend three batches for a bunch of Boy Scouts 

Btw - that knife is awesome!!!!


----------



## EarlS

Everything tastes better with CORN!!!! corn bread, creamed corn, corn on cob, corn grits, corn flakes, corn hole, corn chowder, popcorn, corn ice cream, corn pie, corn cake (is that the same as corn bread?).......

Dave - don't worry about sending me anything. Once the swap is done the shop is getting packed up until August. Looks like I will be renting a storage unit. I think I will probably get a U-Haul so I can roll the equipment up the ramp and not have to figure out how to get it in the back of the truck.

I managed to get the first coat of Arm-R-Seal on the main parts of the swap items. Tonight should wrap up the build portion. Gotta get the cool bits just right.

Tom - I'll mark you down as shipped.

Everyone - Don't forget to *take pictures BEFORE *you box up your swap item. Then let me know when you ship or receive a swap item.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I wish I could say I m almost ready to ship. Geometry has been kicking my butt but I think that I finally got my problem figured out. Thank god for Sketchup.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm just waitin' for the paint to dry… and pictures - of course.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Everything's in a box, but I'll have to drop it at the post office after work. They don't take shipments at 6:30am, the slackers.

Earl, you're sure you don't want my spare barbells? I figure we oughta help make your move a fun one.

Bill, at least you've *got* fahrenheits. We're overdrawn again. But hey, it'll warm up enough to snow again this afternoon!


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone familiar with the woodcraft branding iron


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, I don't have that branding iron but I remember reading about some complaints. I think that the complaints were that if you have a problem with the results, Woodcraft won't help with dealing with the 3rd party and the 3rd party's customer service sucks.

For some other options you might check out LJ Bobosaurus' recommendations here and here


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I have one like that. It gets hot, but not evenly and you have to rock it a bit to get the edges/corners to burn so you wind up with an unevenly burned brand. It is a pain to use so I don't brand a lot of my projects.

There are a lot of folks on here that have great looking brands that can recommend a better one. It might be more costly but at least you don't have a sloppy brand on a nice piece of work.

I'll sell you mine if you want one. ;+)


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, it looks like the good ones are going to be around $130 or so. i have a bunch of old wooden banks and cars and trucks my grandfather built and he branded them all. So I want to do the same thing.

If you want, you can add the branding iron to my special surprise extra swap item you were sending me.


----------



## Lazyman

Or you could just find a buddy who can weld to make one up for you.


----------



## bndawgs

Nathan, how do you get designs printed from that 3D printer?

I wouldn't mind making a new belt cover for my snowblower. but how would i transfer all that to get printed?


----------



## GrantA

Steve you should consider a laser engraver rather than a branding iron. Then you'll have multiple size logos available, plus it's a multi-trick pony ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve you should consider a laser engraver rather than a branding iron. Then you ll have multiple size logos available, plus it s a multi-trick pony ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


Is it hard to line up the project to engrave?


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, first, you can try searching thingiverse.com to see someone else has already designed one you can download, slice and print or send to a service that will print it for you, but it might be cheaper to just buy the part than use a service. If no one has designed one, you'll have to design one in Sketchup or Fusion 360 for example. One trick I have use to design a replica of something or at least jump start the design is import a picture, scale it to the right size and use that as a template for drawing the item.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve, first, you can try searching thingiverse.com to see someone else has already designed one you can download, slice and print or send to a service that will print it for you, but it might be cheaper to just buy the part than use a service. If no one has designed one, you'll have to design one in Sketchup or Fusion 360 for example. One trick I have use to design a replica of something or at least jump start the design is import a picture, scale it to the right size and use that as a template for drawing the item.
> 
> - Lazyman


gotcha. yeah, i put a different motor on my blower and therefore the factory cover doesn't fit anymore. so i basically had to create one from two. if that makes sense.


----------



## Lazyman

I like the idea of using a laser engraver but the cheap dedicated ones seem to be limited in the size of the object you can engrave so you might have to engrave a medallion that you attach to the finished piece.


----------



## HokieKen

> I like the idea of using a laser engraver but the cheap dedicated ones seem to be limited in the size of the object you can engrave so you might have to engrave a medallion that you attach to the finished piece.
> 
> - Lazyman


Some of the small ones do. And it sucks. If you get one, get one that doesn't have a base. Then the size of your material isn't limited by the dimensions of the structure. They are really handy, even if you do medallions. It would just be much nicer not to have to do medallions…


----------



## GrantA

Hey which one of you guys is an EE? John?? Anyone else feel free to chime in, I'm trying to wrap my head around rotary phase converters, specifically how to size the 240v 1p supply line. 
Looking at running a 25hp motor for the converter, it should need about 45a 3ph so will I need a 90a 1p supply??
Or maybe I should consider a transformer to go from 240-480 3p, that'll reduce the load between converter and machinery but will it help anything on the supply line?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Steve you should consider a laser engraver rather than a branding iron. Then you ll have multiple size logos available, plus it s a multi-trick pony ;-)


I have a laser engraver. I'm buying a branding iron because the cheap plastic gears in the stepper motor on the laser engraver failed.

Plus, it suits my galootish nature better.


----------



## GrantA

On the laser I've got an eleksmaker A3 sitting in the box waiting on me to finish a couple other things, oh like maybe a swap project lol. It's got a 30×40cm engraving area, just shy of 12×16"
I plan to add a rotary table (whatever they call it) to do pens, glasses etc

[email protected] Dave P- you'll start a fire with sticks to heat up your iron won't you??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the same one Grant has and have been using it for a couple years now I think. It's great to have around. I customize all sort of things for people with it. Also my makers mark. It's a handy tool.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of 3D printing, I just emptied my HD bucket for the first time after switching over from my Thein baffle to the printed cyclone and the results are pretty good. I've run about a half bucket worth so far. Only a little fine dust made it to the vac but not enough to have to clean the filter yet and no chips at all. I even ran my DW735 planer through it. The only weird thing is that when I suck up some larger chips, I can hear them circling around the top until I block the end of the hose or turn it off. I am wondering if you can have too high a velocity. Here's my setup


----------



## Bluenote38

> ... The only weird thing is that when I suck up some larger chips, I can hear them circling around the top until I block the end of the hose or turn it off. I am wondering if you can have too high a velocity. Here's s my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Great question - my Dust Deputy does the same thing. Some types of debris just circles at the top and in a few cases I've had to use a stick to get it to free up and come out. That is a pain!!


----------



## EarlS

Are they circling the top of the bucket or the cyclone?

If the chips are large and thin like potato chips you are probably seeing velocity above the settling velocity for that type of chip. Stop making chips like that and your problem is solved…....

Have you tried an impingement plate or something in the bucket to slow them down a bit so they will drop out. Otherwise, a taller bucket might also help. I'd probably start with a taller bucket. I recall seeing cyclone sizing calcs somewhere. I'll do some more checking around.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
Finally a question in my wheelhouse!

I'm not sure exactly your circumstances, so here is an example:

Problem: "I have a 208V, 3ph load, which I expect to draw 20A" 
Solution: Power = VxI in single-phase, Power = VxIxsqrt(3) in 3ph.
This means that if you have a 3-phase, 208V load that draws 20A, the power is:
P=208×20xsqrt(3) = 7205 Watts 
Which would mean the current on a 240V single-phase = 7205/240 = 30A
However it's a rotary phase converter which I believe tends to run about 80% efficiency, so you should be prepared for it to draw about 30/0.8 = 37.5A.

You are correct about the step-up transformer: it will reduce the current in the higher-voltage stage, but you still need the same amount of power so it does not help reduce the single-phase supply line size. Don't bother.

-
The reason I used an example that's different from your circumstance is because I'm not entirely clear on the output voltage of your phase converter. I'm used to 480V-3ph and 208V-3ph, but there is also 120V-3ph and other permutations.
-
Due to this, here's a simpler approach:
Based on the nameplate rating of 25HP, one can simply convert Watts = HPx746 = 18650 Watts
Current (Single-phase supply) = P/V so = 18650/240V = 78 Amps supply.
BUT THEN, we have to consider the inefficiency of the converter, which could raise your requirement to 100A. 
Meaning your initial estimate of 90A was very close.
BUT THEN, we have to consider that a) manufacturers often overstate horsepower, so things may not be so bad, but b) if it is truly 25 MECHANICAL HP, then our wattage estimate was low due to the electrical inefficiencies of the motor.
Hopefully those two factors cancel each other out.

-
This can get complicated so feel free to PM me and we can talk by phone.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Crap. The multiplication symbol made everything bold and removed the asterisk! This is no good!
edit - OK I replaced asterisks with x so maybe that helps.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks John. 208/240 are used interchangeably in this situation, maybe I should call it 208 instead. 
In actuality all I could make it on the nameplate was 18500 kw that's how I came up with 25hp
Regardless it looks like I will indeed need 90-100a just to run this beast. Not sure that can happen in my current shop. If I kill the well, fridge and ac I could run this and my compressor lol. Dang


----------



## HokieKen

You're asking the question wrong Grant. You have to approach John the way I approach our EEs here at work.

John:

Grant has a 3 phase 25 hp motor but only has a 230V/30A single phase circuit to power it. Please e-mail him a schematic and parts list of how to do it. If you can't get to it tonight, tomorrow morning will be fine.

Thanks buddy!

)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
Excellent management skills.
Grant,
I just reread your original post and may have misunderstood. If the equipment you are powering is not 25hp, you can supply the converter from a lower rated supply and be fine. The converter will only need 20-30% more power than the load.

What are you powering?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You re asking the question wrong Grant. You have to approach John the way I approach our EEs here at work.
> 
> John:
> 
> Grant has a 3 phase 25 hp motor but only has a 230V/30A single phase circuit to power it. Please e-mail him a schematic and parts list of how to do it. If you can t get to it tonight, tomorrow morning will be fine.
> 
> Thanks buddy!
> 
> )
> 
> - HokieKen


Now when I hit you up about engineering/designing stuff, I know how to put it in the email. Great example Kenny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yea. I can now stick a fork in it. My swap project is done. Son will be over tomorrow for pictures and I will have it in the mail by the week end. I used walnut, oak, maple, spalted maple and silver maple. Here's hoping my recipient likes what he gets. I hope so! ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yea. I can now stick a fork in it. My swap project is done. Son will be over tomorrow for pictures and I will have it in the mail by the week end. I used walnut, oak, maple, spalted maple and silver maple. Here s hoping my recipient likes what he gets. I hope so! ))


Gimme my S, Earl! It's in the mail. Birch, African mahogany, elm, ipe, pear, butternut, eucalyptus, whatever they make toothpicks from, and a couple scraps of FIB (found in bucket)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> and a couple scraps of FIB (found in bucket)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I like that. I've turned a few pieces of FOG wood. Found On Ground.


----------



## GrantA

John it's a 20hp mill, and I have access to a 25hp motor that I could use as a converter. Both those are 3 phase and I only have single phase supply.
The mill is currently wired for 480v 3 phase (protected by 30a worth of fuses) so I was going to rewire for 240/230/208 but now that I think about it the 25hp motor for a converter is probably 480 also- could I feed it low voltage single phase and get 480 3p without a transformer?


----------



## Lazyman

> Are they circling the top of the bucket or the cyclone?
> 
> - EarlS


I think they circling around the top part of the cyclone that is cylinder shaped. I probably need to put a deflector on the top.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
It'll be important to know what single-phase input voltage the converter is for. However it will most likely take 240. Try to find some input specs. Or post a picture of what you have?
There's no reason you can't give a rotary converter 240V1ph and get 480V3ph out. As long as it is designed that way. If there are input fuses, knowing their rating could help us deduce the designed input voltage.
I don't believe you need a transformer.

You may be able to give this a try with what you have. Just about the worst that can happen is tripping a breaker on the supply line, which I suspect would only happen if you are running the mill at max capacity.
High starting currents might trip your breaker, but there is a breaker suited for this for magnetic (motor) loads, it's called high-mag or something like that. Try that if you trip the breaker on startup. If you trip during normal operation, then you need to upgrade the service.


----------



## EarlS

Just poked my head in here for a quick update. Added shipped to Dave P, Double G, Tom Grin.

Did I miss anyone that has shipped?? I'm starting to worry about getting done. Means I'm right on schedule. And FWIW my bench top looks like a tornado hit it. There are pieces and tools everywhere. Maybe I should just sweep it all in a box and ship a "Surprise"....


----------



## doubleG469

Earl would you give me a big ol S!

Hope my recipient likes my item!


----------



## EarlS

Gotcha covered Gary

Looks like I won the lottery kind of like Kenny did. I have Jury Duty tomorrow….....


----------



## GrantA

Too many over achievers in this group

Just sayin


----------



## GrantA

OK John, I'mma need that schematic and parts list, if you can make it run off of a single pole 30a breaker that'd be great mmkay? 
I just won the auction on this beast! Better hurry up and fire up my summit tomorrow (been busy cleaning it instead of wiring! OK also been busy wiyh the zipline and swap haha). Can't have 2 mills without power they'll turn against me
This ol girl was born in 1942 and is give or take 10,000 lbs of fat-bottom ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Them fat bottom gals eat a lot of cabbsge Grant ;-)

No denying it, that think is just plain sexy. Congrats!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Congratulations on having the space and material handling equipment needed to get that!


----------



## GrantA

I'm gonna pick it up in my Nissan Titan, only have to go about 25 miles so it can ride in the bed. Gonna slide it under the carport with a couple 4×4s

Hold my beer


----------



## Bluenote38

> Just poked my head in here for a quick update. Added shipped to Dave P, Double G, Tom Grin.
> 
> Did I miss anyone that has shipped?? I m starting to worry about getting done. Means I m right on schedule. And FWIW my bench top looks like a tornado hit it. There are pieces and tools everywhere. Maybe I should just sweep it all in a box and ship a "Surprise"....
> 
> - EarlS


Me too, I only had to drill and counter sink a dozen holes and then I broke two 3/32" HSS Bits. This Maple is REALLY HARD… Now I have to figure out if I can just abandon them or if I need to drill them out and patch??? Crap! So close.


----------



## Lazyman

Grant at first glance, I thought that was a bench top tool. That sucker is a beast. I hope your slab is up to task.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Will the Titan pull that on a trailer? I know the newer ones are beefier than the previous ones that maxed out at 9500lbs. If you really are going to put it in the bed, please, please video it! That's great you're able to have two at home, I just brought home an electronic keyboard for the kids from my brother's house and my wife had a fit, if I brought that home one of us wouldn't make it. Besides, my Frontier will only pull ~6500lbs.


----------



## RichBolduc

Sounds like an excuse to buy a bigger truck 

Rich



> Will the Titan pull that on a trailer? I know the newer ones are beefier than the previous ones that maxed out at 9500lbs. If you really are going to put it in the bed, please, please video it! That s great you re able to have two at home, I just brought home an electronic keyboard for the kids from my brother s house and my wife had a fit, if I brought that home one of us wouldn t make it. Besides, my Frontier will only pull ~6500lbs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Bluenote38

> Grant at first glance, I thought that was a bench top tool. That sucker is a beast. I hope your slab is up to task.
> 
> - Lazyman


Too funny - I thought the same thing. Took a couple of seconds to realize the scale of the beast. Not sure a Titan or the 4×4's will work so make sure you post a video ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Project update. Should be able to do the final glue up tonight and start/finish shaping this weekend. Then a few days to put finish on everything and ship next week sometime. Kenny may even be getting a special package.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

My truck has just under 11000 lbs towing capacity… Am I going to have to make a road trip to help out Grant?

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Just kidding about putting it in my truck guys, that would be comical though! When I was looking into hauling the summit I saw on a forum that someone had seem a Bridgeport type knee mill in the back of a ford ranger 8-O

My dad has 3/4 & 1 ton trucks and if needed an old dinosaur 1.5or2 ton truck that the forestry Dept used to haul their dozer on the back of. And a broad assortment of trailers. After I showed him this pic of a cincy he laughed and said we'll try it. I'm thinking not lol









Here's another pic from an old cincy catalog to put the size of this thing into perspective









Nathan my slab would be fine, 4" 3000psi concrete. Even if I put it on the same leveling feet as the summit, reducing total contact area to 11 square inches @ 10k lbs that's just over 900psi.

Where people get into trouble with slabs busting is failure to compact the fill material. The guys that did my slabs were mad when my dad came and drove rebar into the fill and said nope, pack it more lol. They're not used to doing that on residential slabs and that's why so many get hollow spots under the slab.

I don't think it can go into my shop though, if anything it'll go into the open bay next to the shop for now and that could be closed in (with a new slab- it's dirt now) or a shop addition will be made.
OR I have been watching for a commercial shop in town, this might be a good time and then I could have 3ph power.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just kidding about putting it in my truck guys, that would be comical though!


Dammit. I was all packed for a road trip to go watch the festivities.

"Honey, I'm going to watch a friend be an idiot! I'll bring back a movie!"

"Don't spill his beer, hon."

She's a keeper, I tell ya.


----------



## EarlS

Good lord that's a massive beast, Grant. Are you planning to make toothpicks with it? I'm with everyone else where it took a minute to get the proper scale on it's size. BTW - I suppose you could put that on your bench top just to see how sturdy it is. ..... or not.

I think Grant is being seduced by the dark side and practicing metalworking. His parents thought they raised a nice boy, but alas, all of their hard work is for naught. Do we need to do an intervention?


----------



## RichBolduc

So what you're saying is a weekend part at Grant's? Someone bring a grill!!!

Rich



> Just kidding about putting it in my truck guys, that would be comical though!
> 
> Dammit. I was all packed for a road trip to go watch the festivities.
> 
> "Honey, I'm going to watch a friend be an idiot! I'll bring back a movie!"
> 
> "Don't spill his beer, hon."
> 
> She's a keeper, I tell ya.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*


----------



## GrantA

If anyone needs a tablesaw top, jointer bed etc flattened this thing can do it hehe. Ok maybe not enough Y travel for a TS top but definitely jointer tables


----------



## Bluenote38

> Just kidding about putting it in my truck guys, that would be comical though! When I was looking into hauling the summit I saw on a forum that someone had seem a Bridgeport type knee mill in the back of a ford ranger 8-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Saw the aftermath of a guy trying to steal a 20,000lb roll of coil steel by loading it into his pickup off the gantry crane. Needless to say he wasn't driving out the gate.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Sounds like an excuse to buy a bigger truck
> 
> - RichBolduc


For me it's not yet needing a bigger truck (certainly I want one) but I could use a bigger trailer even though I have no where to store it. After that, then I'll need a bigger truck and the cycle will continue until I have a 1.5 ton daily driver that sees 50% of its capacity once every two years and a trailer that'll hold a D6.

This is as brave as I'll get with my current trailer. 3600lbs. of "entrance surge" and only a 3500lb. axle under the trailer, goes and stops fine but trailer brakes would be nice if going very far which I'm not.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here s another pic from an old cincy catalog to put the size of this thing into perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


you just have to love OSHA rules back in the day :<)))

GRATZ GRANT :<)))))))))))))))))))))))
next you be joining metaljocks :<(((


----------



## GrantA

OSHA? Never heard of her lol


----------



## doubleG469

So I just posted this up for sale.









If anyone is looking for a good starter or midi lathe I have an extra for sale. Let me know and we can talk about a "special swapper" price.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Grant!

Good luck on the sale Gary.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just sold mine on a mobile bench with a bunch of accessories for $650. Good luck!

Rich



> So I just posted this up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good starter or midi lathe I have an extra for sale. Let me know and we can talk about a "special swapper" price.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## DavePolaschek

"Delivery attempted. No access to delivery location." Wonder if someone forgot to shovel out his mailbox…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have snow here Dave, you might want to check on that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Maybe the mailman is afraid of your attack chihuahua, Dave?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You do know AZ isn't in Mexico right?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> "Delivery attempted. No access to delivery location." Wonder if someone forgot to shovel out his mailbox…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


no snow here Bro :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You do know AZ isn t in Mexico right?


Yeah. But I figured you for a fine imported doggie. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

> I just sold mine on a mobile bench with a bunch of accessories for $650. Good luck!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


$650? Dang I have mine way under priced.


----------



## RichBolduc

My accessories and lathes cost just over $1k along with the bench that was another $250-$300 worth of material. The buyer didn't even try haggling. I replaced mine with a Laguna 1836

Rich



> I just sold mine on a mobile bench with a bunch of accessories for $650. Good luck!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> $650? Dang I have mine way under priced.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## RichBolduc

This is what I sold mine with

make / manufacturer: Teknatool 
model name / number: Nova Comet ii 
Less than a year-old Nova Comet II Lathe. I have a Laguna 18|36 coming in, so I need the space. Comes on a custom mobile base that measures 60" long, 22" deep and 30" tall. The base has flip down casters and sand in a false floor to help with vibrations. Included are the following items with their new value. This is everything you need to turn small bowls (up to 10"), bottle stoppers, vases, etc… The bench between wood, retractable casters and drawer slides is about another $200-$250 in materials. The items below list for $1020, plus tax and shipping. Would possibly consider trading for a Laguna, Rikon or Grizzly band saw with 12" resaw capacity and 1-1/2 HP or larger motor.

NOVA Comet II Bench Lathe - $650
https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-Comet-II-Bench-Lathe/dp/B07JHVBXL9/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1549664279&sr=8-2&keywords=nova+comet+ii+lathe

NOVA 6017 75mm Long Nosed Chuck Accessory Jaw Set - $70 (never opened)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JJBS8/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

NOVA 6030 Cole Jaw Buffer Accessory- $25 (Never used)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JJG6A/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

NOVA 6006 Mini Cole Chuck Accessory Jaw Set - $78 (Never used)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0064JJDIG/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

NOVA JS25N 25mm 1-Inch Chuck Accessory Jaw Set - $45
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JJ8WM/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

NOVA 9028 Tool Rest Bar - $43
https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-9028-Tool-Rest-Bar/dp/B017Y7PS9Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1549664222&sr=8-2&keywords=nova+12%22+tool+rest

Savannah 7173 HSS Lathe Chisel Set 8 Piece Set For Wood Turning. Hardwood Handles, High Speed Steel, Brass Ferrules, and Wooden Case For Storage - $70
https://www.amazon.com/Savannah-7173-Turning-Hardwood-Ferrules/dp/B004MM3MES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1549664248&sr=8-1&keywords=benjamin+best+lathe+chisel+set

1″-8 Spindle Universal Mandrel, UM-1-8 - $19
https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/product/um-1-8/

#2 Morse Taper Stopper Mandrel, BSM-2MT - $19
https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/product/bsm-2mt/


----------



## doubleG469

Rich, yes i am keeping my stand, and accessories for my other Nova Comet II. That is why I am asking $375


----------



## GrantA

Gary if I was local I'd grab it, would the donate my HF lathe to an unsuspecting victim…I mean to a newbie. ;-)
I'm assuming it'll have to go truck freight though? Or am I thinking wrong?


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good deal on that lathe Gary. Assuming the motor and spindle aren't packed with glitter ;-) If they are, you could probably get another $50. *DUCK, you out there?* You live near Gary, right? You don't have a (working) lathe IIRC. Just sayin'...

Well, it must be spring because the chainsaw is getting a workout. The ice/snow took out 1/3 of my Cherry tree last week. The wind took out another 1/3 this past weekend so the Stihl took down the remainder and cleaned it all up the other night. Then a fellow LJ that's about 45 minutes south of here has a Red Oak and a Hickory down that are in the woods so a portable sawmill can't get to them. So he engaged me to bring my chainsaw mill and help him mill some lumber this weekend. Then in a couple more weekends, I'm gonna go visit Jeff and we're gonna slice up a big Box Elder one of his buddies has. If it'll not rain and not snow and the wind won't blow at obnoxious speeds, it should be a pretty fun and productive March 

So two weeks until reveals? Y'all hurry up!


----------



## doubleG469

It's a great deal Kenny, it's just dirty from the Beall Buffing that's all.

Grant - I would assume but I think (if I remember correctly) it wouldn't be all that expensive for shipping. Packaging against damage would be a pain.


----------



## RichBolduc

Wrap it in a couple of contractor bags and then expanding foam the whole thing in a box.

Rich



> It s a great deal Kenny, it s just dirty from the Beall Buffing that s all.
> 
> Grant - I would assume but I think (if I remember correctly) it wouldn t be all that expensive for shipping. Packaging against damage would be a pain.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## doubleG469

Someone has an expected delivery by 8pm tonight.


----------



## Lazyman

That's a great price for that lathe and will make a great starter lathe for someone (Duck). Looks like Rockler charges $40 to ship that lathe but they don't have to spend the time packing it up. In fact, it is probably shipped directly from Tecknatool so they may not have to mess with it at all. Woodcraft charges $60 to ship but theirs is a is a bundle that includes a chuck and a few gouges.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Woodcraft, Rockler, Ecommerce big businesses have deals with the carriers. It would cost Gary a lot more to ship that lathe I imagine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I tried shipping Kenny a motor that probably weighs close to what the lathe weighs but it's smaller in dimensions and I think we couldn't get it under $100.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it was a little ridiculous. We didn't have Grant at the time though. I bet he could hook somebody up on Gary's lathe ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Someone has an expected delivery by 8pm tonight.


Someone else apparently shoveled out his mailbox since yesterday and got a delivery already this morning.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm wondering if I have something at the house. There's a mystery package from USPS getting delivered today from Tx…..

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - If you have a swap package waiting for you, let me know when you open it and I will mark you down with an "R".

Anyone else shipping or receiving, please let me know so I can keep score.

If I'm feeling motivated tonight, I should be able to finish all of the final details and sanding which just leaves finishing (Spray, let dry overnight, sand, repeat). That should take a couple days which means Monday is a distinct possibility for shipping…...


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine is all boxed up and ready to go tomorrow. Earl I'll let you know for sure then so I can get my "S".  Then I just have to wait on an "R".


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny and Nathan, I have a lathe, non-working of course, Goodell-Pratt No. 494, Westinghouse 1/4 HP motor that hums like old motors do. It needs a motor mount and a tool rest is all. It was free so I couldn't turn it down. I have heard how addicting turning is and I don't need another addiction right now. Also there is a lot of sweeping up packing material after using one. If I get into the urge, I would get the parts this one needs, maybe from OWWM, and play with it.

Making flour tortillas right now, *Great* recipe I will share with you guys here if anyone is interested. With a little more sugar, the recipe is also the same for sopapillas. Pull them out of the fryer, drain them and fill with honey


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm ready to ship. Just gotta get around to it. 
And the soundproof DC enclosure is about finished and works quite well. As Earl suggested I'll blog about it for the benefit of others.
I've been travelling a lot lately and can barely keep up with this thread, let alone put the level of attention I wish I could into my projects, or my shop in general. 
It's been fun participating in this though, I hope to do it again sometime. Must admit though, I have a fear that once you guys start revealing, I'll realize my product was woefully inadequate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Must admit though, I have a fear that once you guys start revealing, I'll realize my product was woefully inadequate.


John, it's been fun, and I think you'll do fine come reveal time. I've been in a few swaps now and the key for me is to try at least one new thing each swap. As long as I learned from it, I feel ok.

Though I do have to admit, I'm always a little nervous in the time between shipping and reveal.



> Making flour tortillas right now, Great recipe I will share with you guys here if anyone is interested.


I'm interested, Duck!


----------



## Lazyman

I am curious about your tortilla recipe too Duck, especially since the standard recipe is masa harina, water and salt! ;-0

I am pretty nervous about my project too John, especially since I am not finished yet and even though it is not that complicated and because I am not finished, I still have plenty of opportunity to screw it up and have to start over…or go to plan B. Such a simple idea has really been kicking my butt.


----------



## mikeacg

Put me on your list for the tortilla recipe too Duck!
When do we start seeing pictures of this project? I'm like a kid on Christmas morning…
...and I don't even had a dog in this hunt!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is swap number six for me and I still feel the same way. A little uneasy between shipping and reveal.

*Nathan*, Don't worry about plan B. On one part, I went from plan A all the way to plan D before I liked it.

Shipping today! Hope all goes well. It would not fit in the white USPS boxes.


----------



## RichBolduc

Will do Earl. Looks like it hit Ybor transfer center late, so I should get it today.

Rich



> Rich - If you have a swap package waiting for you, let me know when you open it and I will mark you down with an "R".
> 
> Anyone else shipping or receiving, please let me know so I can keep score.
> 
> If I m feeling motivated tonight, I should be able to finish all of the final details and sanding which just leaves finishing (Spray, let dry overnight, sand, repeat). That should take a couple days which means Monday is a distinct possibility for shipping…...
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## RichBolduc

This is my 4th swap and the one I've been most nervous about I think. Mainly because I hope they're functional .

Rich



> This is swap number six for me and I still feel the same way. A little uneasy between shipping and reveal.
> 
> *Nathan*, Don t worry about plan B. On one part, I went from plan A all the way to plan D before I liked it.
> 
> Shipping today! Hope all goes well. It would not fit in the white USPS boxes.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## EarlS

As long as the Etsy dude delivers I'm golden. Otherwise, Plan B is Amazon and glitter.

No shop time last night as our builder came by with the final plans, contract, and cost sheets. Then my wife demanded that I help pack boxes. We managed to get the mechanical room emptied out and there is a growing pile of stuff for Goodwill. Thank goodness for Goodwill because the stuff we are getting rid of is nice stuff and it would be a waste to throw it in the trash.

The to-do list is being whittled down and no longer covers multiple pages. I am undecided on a finish… Watco Danish Oil or Arm-R-Seal for walnut? A long time back I posted a teaser of the crazy crotch/burl/whatever piece that I was using.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a really nice note from my recipient overnight.



> all I can say is thank you, totally unexpected.


So, I guess the surprise worked! And now I get to start ragging on you guys to wrap things up so we can reveal, right? Are we there yet, Earl? How much longer?


----------



## PoohBaah

> The to-do list is being whittled down and no longer covers multiple pages. I am undecided on a finish… Watco Danish Oil or Arm-R-Seal for walnut? A long time back I posted a teaser of the crazy crotch/burl/whatever piece that I was using.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl I use a lot of walnut in my projects and Arm-R-Seal hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you only have 4 more snow storms and a polar vortex to get through before reveal week. I think the groundhog went into the Witness Protection Program.

1 more week and a weekend until everyone needs to ship. March 10 is a Sunday. I'm not sure why the guy running this swap chose a Sunday as the last day to ship when all of the shipping outlets are closed. What was he thinking?? Someone needs to straighten him out.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m ready to ship. Just gotta get around to it.
> 
> It s been fun participating in this though, I hope to do it again sometime. Must admit though, I have a fear that once you guys start revealing, I ll realize my product was woefully inadequate.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Feeling the same way - competition is tough with these guys. Maybe I'll toss in some cornbread as a bonus item…


----------



## GrantA

Earl look into other options besides Goodwill where your donations can do more good. We have a battered women & children's shelter that has a thrift store. Sometimes I drop off a box at Goodwill for convenience if there's nothing of much value but it does so much more good at the other place. Salvation army is even a better choice.


----------



## Lazyman

> ...Then my wife demanded that I help pack boxes.
> 
> - EarlS


Next you need some tedious sanding done or the shop swept out you should see if demanding she come help out works for you you . Just make sure you have some good running shoes on when you try this.


----------



## Lazyman

> This is my 4th swap and the one I ve been most nervous about I think. Mainly because I hope they re functional .
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Functional? I didn't see that in the swap requirements?! It doesn't even say it has to look good.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Plan B is Amazon and glitter.
> 
> Then my wife demanded that I help pack boxes.
> 
> - EarlS


Ha - my wife was nagging - I mean discussing packing with me last night as she sat on the couch. I have a 26' U-Haul this afternoon to move some stuff out and need more boxes. Let's hope I don't wrap and stuff the Swap item in the box marked "#0143 - Basement - Misc. Wood" It might not see daylight for a year or so…


----------



## Bluenote38

> I got a really nice note from my recipient overnight.
> 
> all I can say is thank you, totally unexpected.
> 
> So, I guess the surprise worked! And now I get to start ragging on you guys to wrap things up so we can reveal, right? Are we there yet, Earl? How much longer?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did you send beer… ?? =)


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl look into other options besides Goodwill where your donations can do more good. We have a battered women & children s shelter that has a thrift store. Sometimes I drop off a box at Goodwill for convenience if there s nothing of much value but it does so much more good at the other place. Salvation army is even a better choice.
> 
> - GrantA


+1, Goodwill is a for profit company and I remember reading that the owner's reputation is not great. 
Edit: Goodwill may be a non-profit for tax purposes but the guy running it makes millions for himself.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did you send beer… ?? =)


Surprisingly, no. Thought about it, but not everyone appreciates Hamm's the way I do. ;-P


----------



## Bluenote38

> Did you send beer… ?? =)
> 
> Surprisingly, no. Thought about it, but not everyone appreciates Hamm's the way I do. ;-P
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Choking as I laugh - only because I remember the Hamm's Bear…


----------



## poospleasures

My wife said she had some boxes of older clothes to donate and asked me to drop them off at a shelter for starving people. I told her that no starving people would fit her clothes.

I hope I get out of the hospital soon enough to mail my project for the swap.

C-ya


----------



## Bluenote38

For those that haven't seen the latest FEMA Brief

FMEA Daily Operations Briefing, Friday March 1, 2019

Significant Events: Winter Weather and Flooding - CA

Tropical Activity: No activity affecting U.S. interests

Significant Weather:
•Heavy snow -Northern/Central Rockies
•Rain / Thunderstorms - CA; Southern Plains to Mid-Atlantic
•Freezing rain -Mid-Atlantic

Declaration Activity: None

BTW Sunny and cold in the City on the Straits


----------



## EarlS

Send all of the snow and cold weather to MN. Now that Dave P is finished with his swap item he has lots of idle time that he could spend shoveling snow.

Average Highs for IA this time of the year is upper 40's. The high tomorrow might reach 10 with -10 for a low.

Still waiting for comments on Watco or Arm-R-Seal for my swap item.


----------



## bndawgs

I remember I tried to donate to the salvation army and the guy there wouldn't take a nice solid wood coffee table because it had a small scratch on it. Blew my mind that a charity would be so picky.


----------



## doubleG469

> This is my 4th swap and the one I ve been most nervous about I think. Mainly because I hope they re functional .
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Functional? I didn t see that in the swap requirements?! It doesn t even say it has to look good.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thank God someone else had the same interpretation as I did.


----------



## RichBolduc

I figure at the very least that they can take one of the components out of the main item and bonus item and put them in something new.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - so you are saying the wood screws from your swap item can be used for another project?


----------



## RichBolduc

Close… No screws…. Stabilized wood though burns really well so with all the snow ya'llz getting…..

Rich



> Rich - so you are saying the wood screws from your swap item can be used for another project?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Arm-R-Seal Earl. You're welcome.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 1 more week and a weekend until everyone needs to ship. March 10 is a Sunday. I m not sure why the guy running this swap chose a Sunday as the last day to ship when all of the shipping outlets are closed. What was he thinking?? Someone needs to straighten him out.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, your running it, just add one more day for shipping deadline. Call it a 'grace day' for stragglers. 



> I hope I get out of the hospital soon enough to mail my project for the swap.
> 
> C-ya
> 
> - poospleasures


Vernon, if you got my name (again) don't you worry about it. *Take your time and get better* my friend! Everyone know how nice the stuff you make is, so it would be worth the wait! Just glad to see you still in the swap. )

*Earl, give me an "S". Mine is on the way.* Delivery set for Monday. ))

*Side note*, day 8 of 16 radiation treatments for the Wife done today. Half way there and she is doing great with it. Only 8 more daily 160 mile round trips to do.


----------



## poospleasures

Earl that was a joke. Go back and see the reason. I,m really not in the hospital just being my usual wise ass self.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I caught the joke this morning and laughed, Vernon. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I got home early and my wife took the opportunity to have a date with our daughter, leaving me to handle the boys. I put em to work:




































The paint job won't be perfect, but this is shop furniture and I am 100% ok with that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Did I miss something?


----------



## Lazyman

Vernon is a brave man.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I got home early and my wife took the opportunity to have a date with our daughter, leaving me to handle the boys. I put em to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint job won t be perfect, but this is shop furniture and I am 100% ok with that.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Too Totally cool!


----------



## Bluenote38

> *Side note*, day 8 of 16 radiation treatments for the Wife done today. Half way there and she is doing great with it. Only 8 more daily 160 mile round trips to do.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Prayers and best wishes are with you.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm glad those boys know what funnels are actually for John. I must say I'm a bit baffled by the fact that neither of them appear to have smeared paint all over the other ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, I kept them on a tight leash but we still got one paint footprint. Luckily he was wearing my old socks for that very reason.
And yes funnels are weapons or robot hands.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, when your DC box is done, you can send them my way. I have a lathe stand that needs some paint and someday in the near future I'll have a belt grinder that may want a coat or two. I also have 3 cabinets to paint since my wife has decided to redecorate one of the bedrooms. Tell them not to worry, I'll let them paint each other head to toe ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

We were talking about laser engravers and branding irons a while back. Just got the proof burn from my new iron and it should ship yet today. I've been very happy with the ordering process at http://www.gearheartindustry.com/ so far.

Having the laser engraver meant I got to tweak my mark until I was happy with it, then order an iron I know I'll be happy with.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, I'd think twice before dropping them off at a shop with an adjustable exam table and a bunch of homebuilt tools!


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Dave. $84 is a much better deal for a custom iron than the basic Woodcraft one. I'm going to have to bookmark that site.


----------



## bndawgs

Is there a benefit between a brass head and an aluminum head?

Edit: I see where they say brass is better for non-food materials.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry John, I made sure the restraints on the exam table only go small enough for adults. Kids can slip out easily. Safety first!


----------



## RichBolduc

Mark me with an "R"

Now to get off my ass and work on my swap item 

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. I'll post again when it actually arrives. Maybe it's complete junk, but they've been very professional via email and I'm happy so far.

There is shipping, so it's closer to $100 out the door, but still…

Aluminum is better for food, Steve. I think otherwise brass is preferred.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is the link for flour tortillas.

I made some changes to the ingredients so this is what I use.
3 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder + a pinch of baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar (4 if making sopapillas)
1/2 cup lard (lard makes it much more flavorful)
1 cup warm water (add more if necessary)

I also cut the lard in by hand cause I can feel the texture better. Same with the water. As you mix the water in, the dough will stop sticking to your fingers as you work it.

I pinch a ball of dough off about1 1/2" diameter, roll it in my hand and mash it fairly flat.
It is okay to let the dough sit longer than 10 minutes because that will let the gluten relax.

I also roll the tortillas more like 1/8" or less because they are more flexible that way.

I have a well-seasoned comal and I do *not* grease it beforehand, the lard in the tortillas will take care of that.

The longest part of the process is rolling out the tortillas. It may take a few tries to get it right and you can adjust the ingredients to your liking.


----------



## duckmilk

> My wife said she had some boxes of older clothes to donate and asked me to drop them off at a shelter for starving people. I told her that no starving people would fit her clothes.
> 
> I hope I get out of the hospital soon enough to mail my project for the swap.
> 
> C-ya
> 
> - poospleasures


Barely saved my screen from the beer spew.

Jeff, glad to hear your wife is tolerating the treatment well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Duck! You're the best!


----------



## duckmilk

Consider it my swap item


----------



## GrantA

Getting this big girl away from the wall, out the door and on the trailer was no small feat! We didn't have the 17k lb lift at the pickup location and no way to haul that one. Thought 2 normal lifts could do it but dad had to hire the guys across the road with a 12k lift to help. Cheaper & effort than renting one still! 
It's under a roof a a friend's shop, we're going to grab some late dinner and gotta get some 4×4s bolted to the bottom so it can be shifted out of the way. It's gonna hang here for a bit till I find a home for it


----------



## RichBolduc

Awesome Grant!!!

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ GRANT shes almost as big as the forklift LOL :<)))


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - when John's boys come by to help you paint, don't forget to roll them in glitter before they go home.

Vernon - I got the joke - you, sir, are a brave man…...

Jeff - glad to hear your wife is doing well. Prayers and thoughts for the rest of her treatment. You got an "S"

Duck - I'm going to have to try the tortilla recipe out one of these days. Hope you didn't lose too much beer when your read vernon's post. Fortunately, no one was around when I read it.

Grant - who says size doesn't matter? I'm guessing Kenny is scouring the eastern seaboard looking for something that size.

Rich - I'll get the "R" as soon as I finish catching up.

Did I miss anyone else on the "S" and "R" lists?


----------



## Lazyman

Put me down for a "G". I finally got some glue on my project late yesterday afternoon. I got in a hurry and almost screwed it up by applying glue where none was suppose to be and that was after I made a cut on the bottom that was supposed to be on the top. That pretty much sums up with how this whole project has gone. Fortunately, I am using hide glue which easily washes off with warm water so was able to clean all the glue off and and start over. I had some extra length that was going to be cut off at the end so I was able to cut off the other mistake and proceed. Unfortunately, I won't know until I am almost done if it even works or not.

You guys are really going to wonder when you see this why it took me so long.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, mine was received, and I got a message about it, but apparently you didn't.

The ice dam on my sweetie's house is now officially an ice dammit. Water started dripping inside at about 11pm last night. Bet we're raking snow off the roof this morning. Hope the hardware store isn't out of the salt pucks, though it's supposed to be so cold they may not work very well today and tomorrow.

Oh well. Better get some food in me. Going to be burning calories today.


----------



## Lazyman

Grant, how the heck did you get that monster centered on the trailer?

When you put it in your shop, you need set of these air bearings or an Airsled .

I use a home built airsled for my bandsaw that works off my shopvac and I actually made a prototype for an air bearing with an old inner tube to try first. The Air bearing actually worked pretty well but I only have a small pancake compressor so I didn't have the capacity to run 2, much less 4 bearings at the same time for more than a few seconds.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The ice dam on my sweetie's house is now officially an ice dammit.


Well, five or so hours of professional help and everything is back to normal but the checking account.

This photo is from about three hours in.


----------



## mikeacg

Glad to see you have it handled Dave. We've had quite a few collapsed roofs up here (Lost part of the County Garage and a Village garage). Save a news story where a guy had to be rescued from a collapsed pole shed…
Be safe out there!


----------



## duckmilk

Re: the tortilla recipe, I hope you guys try it. I ended up with 15 out of it. My wife has already had her share and part of mine. I'll make her do the next batch for the big pot of posole I'm making tonight. The temps are going to be dropping tomorrow. Monday morning may break a record for the low here, but nowhere near what some of you are experiencing.

Dang MN Dave, I guess you guys up there need some substantial roof framing to support that much weight. Our little Jack Russel cross would get lost in that much snow. Only the tip of his tail would be showing.


----------



## Bluenote38

It's begun

Project is down to the final coat of wax. And maybe if it works on the prototype I'll add a bit of dressing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill I feel for you. The boxes never end during a move. Good luck buddy!


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - sounds like are having similar luck. I had a cutoff piece decide to kick back into my stomach this afternoon. The bruising has already started. After a slow start, I did manage to get a first coat of Arm-R-S on everything. There was some serious futzing around with little bits and pieces and a battery that got put in backwards.

Dave - check my work and make sure I gave out the correct "R". We've been fortunate that the ice dams in the gutters melted out some with the rain we got and the sun and warmer (above 0) weather. Most of the snow on the roof also blew off in the 50 mph winds last week.

Bill - our basement looks like that. As soon as the swap item is shipped the shop will be packed away until August

:+(

Duck - my daughter wants to try your recipe this week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bndawgs

Finished up this afternoon. Added some walnut pulls from a small rough cut scrap piece.


















Got a feeling things out of my toolbox and also out of my ts cabinet in there right now.


----------



## GrantA

Interesting Nathan, unfortunately the low profile ones still need 1-1/2" of clearance. When we set it in a new home we will hopefully rent but might have to buy toe jacks to maneuver it. I'll look into the air bearings too.
As to getting it centered on the trailer, my dad's pretty awesome what can I say?!? If you're wondering about how far forward it was on the trailer, it's a hydraulic lift trailer made for hauling forklifts etc. The whole floor lowers down to the ground and you can drive on. Pretty slick!
Wherever I put it, now that I've had my hands on the rotary table in gonna need a minimum 1000lb gantry crane setup for dealing with it! Nothing is light duty about this thing! No the rotary didn't with that much but add a vise/fixture, material etc and it'll be close I bet! 
I wonder what they rate the table capacity as… I think Bridgeport says 350lbs or so. I could probably put a small mill onto this one bahahaha 
Just because ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

You have all the best toys, Grant


----------



## GrantA

I don't necessarily have them all but collectively my village does!!
I learned through this that when I do get a suitable shop I want 2 forklifts - one rated at least 12k lbs plus a small one. When we were unloading the mill (big lift) dad says let's go get the fork extensions. I was prepared to tote or drag them or just have him drive the lift back inside… It's awfully convenient having another little lift to do chores with!! We used each at times shuffling this thing around too lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - check my work and make sure I gave out the correct "R".


There's an R on the name of the guy I sent stuff to now, so either we both got it right, or we both got it wrong, Earl.



> Dang MN Dave, I guess you guys up there need some substantial roof framing to support that much weight. Our little Jack Russel cross would get lost in that much snow. Only the tip of his tail would be showing.


Thanks to the piles at the edge of the street, I can't see out of my sweetie's driveway in my Silverado, Duck. Your Jack Russell would be tunneling. Heck, the neighbor kids have a pretty awesome snow castle and the eight-year-old can walk through the tunnels in it without bending over. 4-6 inches more forecast for the next week.

And yeah, there's decent roof framing, but the snow load isn't a ton heavier than having a big galoot like me walking around on the roof, so…



> Glad to see you have it handled Dave


Thanks. They get $475/hr for a single guy to steam the snow and ice off a roof. Took him five hours to get things cleared up at my sweetie's, but I think it was worth it.

Hey, Earl, any chance I can interest you in some snow? We've got plenty here.



> Re: the tortilla recipe, I hope you guys try it.


We sure will. Might be a while, since we just had sous vide New York Strip fajitas Wednesday and Thursday (steaks with dry-rub taco spices, cooked 1hour at 135F, then 45 seconds a side in a skillet as hot as you can make it to sear)


----------



## Bluenote38

> They get $475/hr for a single guy to steam the snow and ice off a roof. Took him five hours to get things cleared up at my sweetie's, but I think it was worth it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave - that's more than I pay my attorney for an hour!!!



> Bill - our basement looks like that. As soon as the swap item is shipped the shop will be packed away until August
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - Sounds like you have a more solid plan than me. My tools are only at the leading edge of the packing cycle. So many things to build. I have 3 back saw plate waiting for handle, a saw handle that's roughed and needing to be finished, a 45 and irons screaming for a box, a drill press that would love to be enfolded by a cart like Steve's, drawers to be made for a tool cart (today's project), drawer faces for my sharpening cart… I hate moving.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - that's more than I pay my attorney for an hour!!!


I suspect your lawyer doesn't have a four-hour minimum, either. *And* doesn't have to stand in a cloud of steam in the cold.

No shop time for me today, either. I spent the 20 degree day yesterday dealing with snow at my sweetie's. Today is dealing with snow at my place in below zero weather. High of zero today. Woohoo!


----------



## Bluenote38

Point taken… Mine charges by the quarter hour and won't ever fall off a roof either.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys here's a random thought, I know of no appropriate forum in which to ask about it, and it's quiet here today, so here goes:
Consider a pedal-powered go-cart. Now imagine taking a car wheel (quite heavy relative to the cart), and suspending it just behind the cart so it is about 1" above ground. The pedaler spins this wheel to an insanely high speed, then allows it to drop while still on an axle attached to the cart.
At the moment the heavy wheel contacts the ground, it will propel the cart forward very rapidly as its rotational kinetic energy is transferred to the cart's forward motion. I'm imagining a throw-your-head-back kind of accelleration.
Once the cart slows to a stop, it would be difficult to start pedaling such a heavy tire, so the pedaler raises it again, pedals easily to spin it up, and drops it again.
You end up with skidmarks all over the yard and exhausted kids… and hopefully no injuries.
Any of you have insight on how best to execute this idea?
Can't find any examples online, maybe it's an original idea or maybe i'm using the wrong terms or maybe it's just too crazy.


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like you are basically talking about a flywheel. I saw an invention for a bicycle not too long ago where they basically use a flywheel to store up energy while going down a hill and then tapped into the flywheel to get a boost going up the next one or at least propell on the flat while you rest. Not sure if it was here but might be related to what I saw.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I'm not sure you can get that in a USPS large flat rate box, but I'll keep an eye out for it. ;+)

Dave - sounds like you ordered some for us this week too. Thanks a lot, Buddy!!!

John - strip the drivetrain off a bicycle and attach the rear hub to the car tire and install some kind of manual raising/lowereing lever.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - sounds like you ordered some for us this week too. Thanks a lot, Buddy!!!


Just tryin' to help a brother out, Earl.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, that sounds like the kind of thing that would've been a hit at the old MN Human Powered Vehicle Association but it's been a decade since I hung out with those guys. Wonder if there's a similar group of recumbent bike riders active today that you could bounce ideas off of.

The biggest problem I see would be getting decent traction when you drop the flywheel. Riding a recumbent trike, I was geared such that in my lowest gear, spinning the pedals at 100rpm, I would move at about 3mph. I could have 280lbs of me, plus 100 lbs of luggage and ride up any hill, as long as I could keep the rear wheel from slipping. I would joke that I could ride up a tree if I could maintain traction. BUT, get the rear tire in some sand or wet grass, and I'd just spin in place.

I think your idea would have that same problem but more so. Imagine dropping the clutch on a Hellcat without any traction control - lots of noise and turning rubber into smoke, but not a ton of acceleration unless you can keep it hooked up.


----------



## EarlS

Dave- I thought that was the entire reason that John was making the pedal car, lots of skid marks, not a lot of movement.

I've ridden a number of recumbents and never felt comfortable on one. Guess 30 years of road bikes with some 'cross and mtn bikes is hard to change. I'll stick to going fast on road bike (downhill of course).

BTW - how about some warmer weather and sun so some of this white stuff will melt before the movers arrive?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like you're getting our Thursday snow, but now we're forecast for 9-13" next weekend Earl. Maybe we'll get enough sun this week that there'll be a place to put it; the sun here yesterday melted a few spots on my sidewalk completely clear after I finished with my shoveling.

When are your movers due? June or July? There's a chance…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ugh. Two hours ago my (seven year old) furnace was working and starting to warm the house up for the morning. An hour ago, it stopped. Got another half-hour before anyone will be working at the HVAC place. My gas fireplace can keep the house from freezing, I think… haven't tested that at -10F before. At least the furnace fan still runs so I can curculate the hot air from the fireplace to the rest of the house…


----------



## Bluenote38

Ouch! that sucks. Of course 7 years on a furnace in Minn is like 20 years in Detroit  Merely 4F here so nothing to mention though my gas fireplace couldn't keep up if mine fails. Here's to hoping for a quick fix.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I turned it off and back on again, and now it's working. Waiting for a call from the HVAC company, though. Don't exactly trust it now.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… I t must be running Microsoft Windows OS


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Sounds like you are getting all of the bad luck. Don't forget to let the faucet drip a bit to keep the water lines from freezing. The streets and sidewalks that were cleared are dry around here which is nice.

We are moving into an apartment the first week of April. The builder hasn't been able to start the foundation yet because of the cold and snow. He's hoping to get some heating coils and blankets on the area where the footers need to be poured so he can get them in later this week since it is supposed to get back above freezing. We are hoping to get into the new place in late July or early August. That means we get to move twice. What a treat. At least the house sold quick. That is better than having a house that isn't sold when the new one is done.

After two coats of hand wiped Arm-R-Seal, I got the first spray coat on the swap item yesterday and it looks good, minimal sanding (woo hoo). Had to do a rework on the "fancy" part of the item to make it work better. Second coat tonight and then box things up Tuesday night for a Wednesday drop off at USPS. Glad I made more than one so I have one to keep as well.

Oh and it was only -5 or so this morning with a brisk breeze. Very invigorating…..


----------



## Bluenote38

> We are moving into an apartment the first week of April. The builder hasn t been able to start the foundation yet because of the cold and snow. He s hoping to get some heating coils and blankets on the area where the footers need to be poured so he can get them in later this week since it is supposed to get back above freezing. We are hoping to get into the new place in late July or early August.
> 
> Oh and it was only -5 or so this morning with a brisk breeze. Very invigorating…..
> 
> - EarlS


Ok Earl - I'm officially jealous. The wife and I would love to build but with all the new construction in the area the cost is about $220-$250 a SqFt for a "custom" home + land/earthworks/utilities so that option is out for us. Wishing you the best on the build.


----------



## EarlS

I'm justifying the expense based on the myriad of things we won't have to replace where we live now - HVAC, roof, driveway, kitchen, water softener, deck, retaining walls (we live on a steep hill), tree removal when they blow down. We won't have to re-paint, or change anything in a "custom" house vs. buying a spec house for a little less. The only thing I'm losing out on is shop space, going from 2 car garage/shop to 1 car shop only. Well, that and 4-5 months of living in a rental townhouse with no shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I think it's more just the unrelenting snow, plus sun-zero temps into March.



> We are hoping to get into the new place in late July or early August.


If you need a hand, let me know and I can come down with the truck. I'll be retired by then, and we'll probably be back from any vacation up at da lake by the time you're ready to move in.


----------



## poospleasures

Hi Earl you can add my name to the shipped column. Thanks PoosPleasures.


----------



## EarlS

Vernon - it wasn't your wife's extra clothes you mentioned was it? ;+). If so, hopefully Kenny will like them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hi Earl you can add my name to the shipped column. Thanks PoosPleasures.
> 
> - poospleasures


Don't I feel silly. After about four days I finally got the joke. 


> Vernon - it wasn t your wife s extra clothes you mentioned was it? ;+). If so, hopefully Kenny will like them.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine is "*out for delivery*". Someone gets an "*R*" today! ))


----------



## EarlS

I added Vernon's "S".

Anyone else ship or receive a swap item? Remember, a week from today they need to be in the mail in order to make the reveal deadline.


----------



## EarlS

Fridge is the first P S R on the list.

Reminder - don't forget to take pictures of your swap item before you send it out so you can post it to the project page after the reveal. Also, when we do the reveal, post a picture on this thread of the item you receive so we can all see what it was. *Reveal is scheduled for March 15.* No pictures until then.


----------



## Lazyman

Mark me down as received. OMG! A box of awesomeness.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mark me down as received. OMG! A box of awesomeness.
> 
> - Lazyman


))


----------



## bndawgs

I reported the spam


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, late to the party, I missed the spam Steve ;-P

MN Dave, what are you doing to jinx yourself? Bad weather up north for you guys. This morning it was a balmy 17 degrees with a wind chill of 2.

We've been saving our pennies to build a house hoping to start it this year. Crap happened. Maybe next year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> MN Dave, what are you doing to jinx yourself? Bad weather up north for you guys. This morning it was a balmy 17 degrees with a wind chill of 2.


Not sure what I'm doing, but I need to cut it out. The furnace seems to be working since I rebooted it, and it's only seven years old, so it shouldn't crap out yet, but…

Not sure what it was here today. We got above zero, but there wasn't much melting, even though there was some sun.



> We ve been saving our pennies to build a house hoping to start it this year. Crap happened. Maybe next year.


We're probably going to buy something fairly newly built, but at this point we're thinking it ain't gonna be around here. Maybe Santa Fe. Somewhere farther south, but with enough altitude that summers aren't too hot. But not while my sweetie's folks are still alive in MN and needing help.


----------



## duckmilk

If you were a hippie in your younger days, Santa Fe or Taos would be good, but pretty touristy now. You can find some good deals on turquoise and silver jewelry there if you get away from the touristy section.


----------



## EarlS

Lazyman (Nathan) is marked with an "R".

It looks like I will get mine boxed up and shipped out tonight or tomorrow, depending on how long it takes to get it packed and when the USPS closes.

How's it going for everyone else that hasn't shipped yet? Friday night I will send out reminders if you haven't shipped.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't know about Taos, Duck. The five-mile long traffic jam that's the main drag through town every afternoon wouldn't be high on my list (we spent a day in Taos last year, and three in Santa Fe). But we also have artist friends who winter in Santa Fe.


----------



## Bluenote38

> How s it going for everyone else that hasn t shipped yet? Friday night I will send out reminders if you haven t shipped.
> 
> - EarlS


Scheduled for shipping on Friday.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze, a guy takes a few days off and the place blows up!

First of all:



> I m justifying the expense based on the myriad of things we won t have to replace where we live now - HVAC, roof, driveway, kitchen, water softener, deck, retaining walls* (we live on a steep hill)*, tree removal when they blow down. We won t have to re-paint, or change anything in a "custom" house vs. buying a spec house for a little less. The only thing I m losing out on is shop space, going from 2 car garage/shop to 1 car shop only. Well, that and 4-5 months of living in a rental townhouse with no shop.
> 
> - EarlS


I've been to Iowa. A steep hill? What is that? Where someone buried a dog in the past? 12" rise over a 10 yard run?

So, I had a hoot of a weekend. Spent all day Saturday in a fistfight with my chainsaw. It won. Ran it early last week to cut my Cherry tree down and it seemed a bit sluggish and hard to start. Saturday I gave it a new plug, cleaned the air filter and spark arrest, tore the carb down and cleaned it and gave it freshly mixed non-ethanol gas. And it wouldn't start. Long-story-short, the cylinder bottom gasket was blown out and there is some significant scoring on the piston and cylinder. Grrrrr. So, the milling job I had lined up for Sunday is pushed back a week.

Then Sunday, the grandkids were with us. My 'lil girl was sick and wanted to sit with Pawpaw. She'd been sick for several days. Can't hurt, right? (as if I could tell her no…) So she napped on me all afternoon. Monday morning, I felt like a microwaved turd. Grrrrr. So, I slept and watched TV all day yesterday.

Not feeling great today but after a day of utter boredom yesterday, I'm just glad I'm up and out of the house. My wife did have me cornered last night on the couch so she forced me to watch Bohemian Rhapsody. Good flick.

So, in light of my crappy weekend Earl, I'm afraid that I won't be shipping my swap package on time. Also I've already shipped it. And I've both received and not received my swap package as well. Schrodinger's swap?

Spring's coming boys. Hang in there!


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I don't want to know what a microwaved turd feels like so keep that to yourself. If a box arrives, definitely do not open it. It is better to not know if it is empty than to know that it is empty.

Earl, I should be ready to ship by the due date. I don't know if it will work as it is supposed to but I've got the first coat of finish on it and it looks nice enough (but not as nice as what I received yesterday-those will definitely work). Hopefully, I won't go down to the wire fine tuning my design.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, Santa Fe is nice but if you are looking for laid back Ruidoso is not quite as touristy, though also not as nice. We rented a house there for a long weekend with some friends a couple of years ago in August. I think that the high temp while we were there was about 80 degrees. Why the hell do I still live in Texas in the summer.

EDIT: I just checked the weather in Ruidoso and it is warmer there this morning than DFW and will be in the 60 in a few days. That probably isn't normal though.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl I am looking at a Saturday visit to the post master.

I have been side tracked as of yesterday and today spreading cattle manure. Roughly 145,000 LBS yesterday and should get about the same amount hauled today. Exciting stuff.

But if anyone needs some very nice and nutrient rich compost for their garden just let me know. Ill ship you a box. No glitter even.


----------



## Lazyman

That's a crappy job Neil.

Are your post offices still open on Saturday? I think that ours are all closed now, though you can obviously still drop off a package that you paid for online.


----------



## PoohBaah

> That s a crappy job Neil.
> 
> Are your post offices still open on Saturday? I think that ours are all closed now, though you can obviously still drop off a package that you paid for online.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes we still get like a 2 hour window on Saturday. Though they have cut us back during the week to 12-4pm each day.


----------



## GrantA

I'm gonna try to ship Fri but may need the weekend, I'm at the computer today getting my books straightened up for the accountant. ugh

On a bright note, I just got a UPS notification for a package from Woodcraft- which one of you sly devils had something drop shipped to me??


----------



## bndawgs

> I m gonna try to ship Fri but may need the weekend, I m at the computer today getting my books straightened up for the accountant. ugh
> 
> On a bright note, I just got a UPS notification for a package from Woodcraft- which one of you sly devils had something drop shipped to me??
> 
> - GrantA


I need to get up to Woodcraft. I was going to grab some of that purple heart they had on sale. Knowing my luck, there will probably be none left and I'll end up buying something stupid.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mines open Saturday… Good thing the ship date is Sunday though as I may end up sending it then. lol Having trouble with part of mine staying in. I'm thinking it's the hardness and smoothness of the wood when sanded which makes parts pop out.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

I've been to Iowa. - I thought the terms of your work release were that you had to stay in your state?

"A steep hill? What is that? Where someone buried a dog in the past? 12" rise over a 10 yard run?"

There are still parts of the yard that are too steep to mow. I could get a goat but the city doesn't allow farm animals in the city limits.

If you participate in Schrodinger's Swap how will you know if there is a glitter bomb inside the box?

Neil - that stinks…..just sayin'

Grant - I think I accidentally used your address on the Woodcraft box. Don't bother opening, just send it my way. That way you can also participate in Kenny's Schrodinger Swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I was in Iowa before my release. It was part of my sentence ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Santa Fe is nice but if you are looking for laid back Ruidoso is not quite as touristy, though also not as nice.


Thanks for the tip, Nathan. I've also really enjoyed Eagle Nest when I stopped there a few years back. I think we'll probably vacation or snow-bird down that way a few times before we actually move, but having suggestions of places to look at doesn't hurt.

I also really liked far NE Georgia when I visited there. Not too many meth labs, cool breezes in the summer, and good grub. But my sweetie hasn't been there and she worries that The Dukes of Hazzard was a documentary.


----------



## GrantA

> I could get a goat but the city doesn t allow farm animals in the city limits.
> - EarlS


You're going about this the wrong way. Goats can be pets. A herd of goats would be farm animals. Get one goat and you'll be good to go


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I also really liked far NE Georgia when I visited there. Not too many meth labs, cool breezes in the summer, and good grub. But my sweetie hasn't been there and she worries that The Dukes of Hazzard was a documentary.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Don't be silly. The Dukes of Hazzard wasn't a documentary. Deliverance was though.


----------



## Bluenote38

I hear banjos…


----------



## HokieKen

I hear squealing. Squealing like a pig.


----------



## jeffswildwood

In light of Kens chain saw,* never use ethanol gas in any small engine*. One tank full is enough to start damage. Not saying you did that Ken, just advice to all. *DAMHIKT* Only cost me two weed eaters and a mower.


----------



## bndawgs

This goes in all my small engines


----------



## bndawgs

> Dave, Santa Fe is nice but if you are looking for laid back Ruidoso is not quite as touristy, though also not as nice.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Nathan. I've also really enjoyed Eagle Nest when I stopped there a few years back. I think we'll probably vacation or snow-bird down that way a few times before we actually move, but having suggestions of places to look at doesn't hurt.
> 
> I also really liked far NE Georgia when I visited there. Not too many meth labs, cool breezes in the summer, and good grub. But my sweetie hasn't been there and she worries that The Dukes of Hazzard was a documentary.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, what was the website for that wood burner you got?

And have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Lazyman

I thought Liquid Schwartz was the same thing as the AZ lube we talked about in last summer's swap?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I thought Liquid Schwartz was the same thing as the AZ lube we talked about in last summer s swap?
> 
> - Lazyman


It's a futile attempt at imitating the AZ lube. It takes a lot of work to produce the AZ lube, scrape it off the sack and bottle it. There's pain involved if you're not careful.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, it was Gearheart Industry and it hasn't arrived yet. Today or tomorrow, I think. Maybe Thursday.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Count me as swap products shipped.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks. I forget, did you go with aluminum or brass?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Don't be silly. The Dukes of Hazzard wasn't a documentary. Deliverance was though.


Hmm. I kinda like banjo.

Nice photo, Kenny. You clean up real good. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brass, Steve. I don't need to brand hamburgers or steaks.


----------



## HokieKen

> In light of Kens chain saw,* never use ethanol gas in any small engine*. One tank full is enough to start damage. Not saying you did that Ken, just advice to all. *DAMHIKT* Only cost me two weed eaters and a mower.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ethanol is okay as long as you account for it. Which means don't leave gas in the tank/carb for more than 2 weeks and anything in the can has a 3-month shelf life. I finally found a store nearby that sells non-ethanol so I don't have to fool with it now. I still don't leave gas in tanks for more than a month or so but the non-ethanol stuff gives you a year shelf life and it never lasts that long at my house. Of course for 2 stroke engines, if you use crap oil or don't mix it properly, good gas isn't gonna save ya.

I find that my small engines run way too well with Liquid Schwartz or AZ Oil in them. I have to dumb it down or they'll just run themselves to death.


----------



## HokieKen

> Brass, Steve. *I don't need to brand hamburgers or steaks*.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Then how do you know which one is yours?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Then how do you know which one is yours?


Is it made of meat?

*MINE*


----------



## doubleG469

Reminder - don't forget to take pictures of your swap item before you send it out so you can post it to the project page after the reveal.

oops


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I need to get up to Woodcraft. I was going to grab some of that purple heart they had on sale. Knowing my luck, there will probably be none left and I ll end up buying something stupid.
> - Steve


Yeah I saw that sale price on purpleheart! Woodcraft is pretty far south from me, but if I get an excuse I'll run down and get some.
A sad thought, I was thinking about getting some to glue up a side table top to make one of these








for possible sale (never sold furniture before), when it occurred to me that a) purple is probably not a popular color on home decor right now with all the scraped-off white paint being the rage, and b) people would think I used pine and stained it purple because they've never heard of purple wood.


----------



## EarlS

I can tell Kenny's back. The quantity of posts has increased in inverse proportion to the quality.

I thought Kenny like ethanol in his gas. That way he gets a little buzz every time he siphons gas out of the neighbor's car.

I think the correct approach to Kenny's ethanol problem is to get a bigger engine on his chainsaw

I found one for Dave P.










Woodmaster is the 2nd P S R.


----------



## HokieKen

Show me how to wield that thing with my milling attachment and I'm on it Earl!

I like ethanol in the neighbor's car. I won't be huffing off my chainsaw. It's too sharp.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl can I have an S please thanks :<))

also off to hospital if i happen to be in longer then deadline i will have Tammy try and take pictures :<(((((((((((((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Earl can I have an S please thanks :<))
> 
> also off to hospital if i happen to be in longer then deadline i will have Tammy try and take pictures :<(((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, hope everything is OK!


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto Tony. Don't pull none of that crap you pulled last summer. Get home and get back in the shop buddy!


----------



## EarlS

Tony - get back from the Hospital SOON!!!!

I updated the "S" and "R" list. Please check your name and make sure I have your status correctly entered. I'm off to start boxing my entry. Might even get to the PO tonight…..


----------



## EarlS

My entry is shipped. Now I can start heckling all of the slackers…..... oh wait - Kenny isn't playing. That ruins the fun. Never mind. I'm not hanging around my mailbox in a cape though. It is 10 deg out there with a 20 mph wind.

Yesterday it was so cold it was snowing…. and there were no clouds in the sky, sun was shining brightly.

Now I can start working on my beer swap item so I have one when it comes around in July or August. Gotta get it done before I box everything up.

BTW - who is picking up the cattle prod to start the preparations for the next swap? I'm out since the shop will be boxed up in a week or so.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> BTW - who is picking up the cattle prod to start the preparations for the next swap? I m out since the shop will be boxed up in a week or so.
> 
> - EarlS


Someone volunteered earlier but I can't remember who.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tony, get back home soon.

Earl, nice work wrapping it up. I don't think I can run the next one. Too much happening between now and summer for me. Maybe I can pick up the one after the beer swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Is there a thread for the beer swap? This sounds more within my range of capabilities.


----------



## duckmilk

Me too John, that is the only 2 swaps I've been in.


----------



## GrantA

Wait so we just drink beer for the beer swap or do we have to send it somewhere? My head hurts…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beer swap is normally in the summer and Kenny runs it. I'll let him explain.


----------



## RichBolduc

So one of mine is working… Might send the 2nd if I can't get it working in case the recipient has an idea… Then bonus items. To figure out

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm packed up to hit the PO tomorrow. Along with a letter of apology for inadequacy.


----------



## HokieKen

The annual beer swap happens between the summer and fall tool swaps John. You send a six pack of locally brewed craft beers and something you make that is beer related to your recipient. We get some mighty creative beer items . I would post some links but I'm on my phone so I don't want to. Search projects tagged "beer swap 2017" and "beer swap 2018" though and you'll get the gist. Mark your calendar!


----------



## EarlS

I like to get an early start on swaps Kenny runs.

Last year I wasn't sure I could keep up with the beer swap folks so I did the Mallet/Beer for All swap where I sent beer to several folks as a bribe to try out the mallets I made. Only a couple of them broke (right Kenny and Dave K?). See why I sent beer? Only a couple cans sprung a leak too, which was probably a good thing as well.

Anyhoo, this year I need to get a really early start so I'm done before the shop gets packed up in a couple weeks. Otherwise I'm not sure Kenny will let me play beer pong this year.

Once you get back from the PO or whatever shipper you use, let me know on here or via email, smoke signal, or telegraph. That's how you earn the "S".


----------



## Lazyman

> I m packed up to hit the PO tomorrow. *Along with a letter of apology for inadequacy*.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I'm right there with you this time. This idea is kicking my butt; although, I'm not ready to ship yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the searches: beer swap 2018 and beer swap 2017

We had some good stuff. I've started pondering what I'll do for this year's. Probably not another tankard.


----------



## EarlS

Surprisingly enough it looks like no one has made a version of my idea for the beer swap. That means it's either really lame (probably) or brilliant… I'm going with brilliant.

Dave - how about a wooden funnel?


----------



## doubleG469

I will not be able to run or participate in the next swap. New job and all, I have to focus on getting up to speed and study for a couple new designations. yuck.


----------



## doubleG469

> Dave - how about a wooden funnel?
> 
> - EarlS


Earl I've made a couple dozen wooden funnels. albeit they started off as either a bowl or vase and became a funnel when I went too deep.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you could make a version of the treadle powered lathe and turn a funnel on it or make a segmented version like the tankard. Of course you could also make a stein rather than a tankard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Of course you could also make a stein rather than a tankard.


A stein would be made of stone, which seems a bit off for a woodworking swap, I think.

I dimly remember a drinking game that involved wearing an empty 12-pack as a hat until the next 12-pack was empty (so for about five minutes). Perhaps I'll make a wooden beer-tote-hat. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I have given no thought whatsoever to this year's beer swap project. Guess I better get the juices flowing (and the beer). I'm curious to see who's heading up the next swap and what the theme will be. I should be able to work the next one in


----------



## EarlS

Dave - think petrified wood for the stein. Problem solved.


----------



## HokieKen

In a strict translation, it does mean "beer stone" but, common usage means it has a hinged lid and a handle. Interesting, lids started to become common during the black plague when they were added to keep flies out of the beer. Works for sawdust too ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I'm ready for an S.


----------



## EarlS

John - added "S"' for you. Anyone else shipping or receiving? Sill about 1/2 the folks need to ship and 1/2 of the shipped items haven't been received. Please let me know if your status changes.

Kenny - I always though sawdust just added to the "body" of the beer. Flies - not so much.


----------



## HokieKen

The flies are just for protein Earl.


----------



## EarlS

I prefer my protein in the form of a steak, rare, please.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay Earl but, it's gonna be awful hard to drink a beer with a steak in it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, I just got hooked up with some amazing stuff! *Give me an "R"*! ))


----------



## EarlS

Some of us eat the steak and drink the beer. At least that was how I learned to do it. I think it would be a lot harder to drink beer with flies in it than steak. Now I'm thinking of beer can chicken, various roasting methods that use dark beer, beer batter cod…..corn….

Jeff has his "R".....


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah right. Like you can fit a chicken in a beer can.


----------



## HokieKen

> Here's the searches: beer swap 2018 and beer swap 2017
> 
> We had some good stuff. I've started pondering what I'll do for this year s. Probably not another tankard.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Alright, this is bugging me… I want to search tags and return results from both beer swaps on a single page. I've tried all the operators I typically use in google for AND, OR and Wildcard searches but nothing works. One of you code monkeys (looking at the 2 Daves) figure it out!


----------



## jeffswildwood

It sure was nice to look back on the two beer swaps. Some nice stuff came out of them. A while back I looked at prior swaps. Such amazing work in the swaps. Many I didn't get in on and some I did. I even found a pipe swap I didn't know about.


----------



## EarlS

Just under half of the folks in the swap have shipped (11) and 7 folks have received their goodies.

Anyone hear how Tony is doing?


----------



## duckmilk

> Alright, this is bugging me… I want to search tags and return results from both beer swaps on a single page. I ve tried all the operators I typically use in google for AND, OR and Wildcard searches but nothing works. One of you code monkeys (looking at the 2 Daves) figure it out!
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm not sure if I'm reading your question correctly Kenny. But, if you scroll down to the bottom of this page, under LumberJocks Pulse, you will see a small banner with items labeled home, projects, blogs, videos, reviews, forums, tags … Click on the one you want and there will be a search window in the upper right. Type in swap and the results will show.


----------



## duckmilk

I just checked Tony's page and the last post he made was here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Alright, this is bugging me… I want to search tags and return results from both beer swaps on a single page. I've tried all the operators I typically use in google for AND, OR and Wildcard searches but nothing works. One of you code monkeys (looking at the 2 Daves) figure it out!


My suspicion is that the tags here don't take Boolean operators.

Raked 2/3 of the snow off my garage roof, and threw a dozen salt pucks up there and onto the house to try and get rid of the ice dammits before the foot of heart-attack-snow we're supposed to get on Saturday. Is it spring yet?


----------



## duckmilk

> Is it spring yet?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You get to spring forward on Sunday, does that count?


----------



## EarlS

Dave - thanks for taking one for the team. We are supposed to get heavy thunderstorms (1-2" of rain) and strong winds, but NO SNOW Saturday!!! Between now and then maybe a couple inches of snow. It was a balmy 24 today.


----------



## HokieKen

> My suspicion is that the tags here don't take Boolean operators.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So this isn't a black and white issue? True or false? 01011001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101110 01101111 00001101 00001010?


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, Your best bet might be a google website search using the "site:" prefix. For example:

site:lumberjocks.com "beer swap"

And then select images.

Or just click here.

EDIT: You could try just putting "beer swap" in the LJ search box (include the quotes).

EDIT 2: You may be able to manipulate the URL to get a single tag. For example this gets everything tagged with beer
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/beer


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser - shipping tomorrow. I still need a box and bubble wrap… and glitter ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> My suspicion is that the tags here don't take Boolean operators.
> 
> Raked 2/3 of the snow off my garage roof, and threw a dozen salt pucks up there and onto the house to try and get rid of the ice dammits before the foot of heart-attack-snow we re supposed to get on Saturday. Is it spring yet?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Boo hoo?? Spring is coming - Warming up, 9F this morning heading to 18F later today with 30F tomorrow and Mid 40's and Rain on Saturday. Long range says high 50's by the end of next week.


----------



## Bluenote38

> My suspicion is that the tags here don't take Boolean operators.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> So this isn't a black and white issue? True or false? 01011001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101110 01101111 00001101 00001010?
> 
> - HokieKen


 01011001 01100101 01110011


----------



## EarlS

That settles it, one of you techno geeks are going to have to explain to me how to make the fancy compilation post that will have all of the swap items.

All of your "0" and "1" stuff is why I chose chemistry rather than the dark arts. I'm sure that you are secretly making fun of me using binary code. Where's my safe space???

00101000 00101110 01011001 00101110 00101001 - for anyone that *read *"The Martian".


----------



## Bluenote38

> That settles it, one of you techno geeks are going to have to explain to me how to make the fancy compilation post that will have all of the swap items.
> 
> All of your "0" and "1" stuff is why I chose chemistry rather than the dark arts. I m sure that you are secretly making fun of me using binary code. Where s my safe space???
> 
> 00101000 00101110 01011001 00101110 00101001 - for anyone that *read *"The Martian".
> 
> - EarlS


01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 00111010 00101101 00101001 Btw Chem (speaking of "Dark Arts") hurts my head…

http://www.binarytranslator.com/


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I just checked Tony s page and the last post he made was here.
> 
> - duckmilk


He said something about going to the hospital? Hope he recovers soon…


----------



## Lazyman

You got that wrong Kenny. Should have been 
01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01101010 01110101 01101101 01110000 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01111010 01111001 01101101 01100001 01101110


----------



## HokieKen

01101110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01101111 01100010 01110011 00100000 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101100

Nah, CE isn't black magic Bill, you just have to be really "unique" to grasp it ;-) EE on the other hand, involves channeling mystical forces. There is no real explanation for how it works. They just make up words like "coulomb" and "farad" to smokescreen the rest of us.


----------



## PoohBaah

Nerds and your 1's and 0's….....

I usually refer to the metallurgists here at work as masters of the dark arts.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, I think it's actually:

01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01101010 01110101 01101101 01110000 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01111010 01111001 01101101 01100001 01101110


----------



## Lazyman

Works for me.

BTW, did you see my searching tips above?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I saw those Nathan, thanks. I'd really like to be able to return results for the two beer swaps and only the two beer swaps in the LJ projects. I've tried several things all to no avail though so I'm giving up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> so I'm giving up.


When I encounter "wouldn't it be nice if the LJs site did…" type questions, that's almost always what I end up doing. I was very happily surprised when they actually got https working. I think that's the pony we get for this year.


----------



## GrantA

Edit - THIS should work
Argh! LJ won't let me post a link to it but if to copy and paste this bold text into Google as an image search I think you'll be pleased. Since its searching the projects area it should only find beer swap projects rather than chatter about the swaps on the forum

*site:https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects "beer swap"*


----------



## HokieKen

That link has been Apple-ized Grant so it just takes me to a list of all LJ members. It's insufficient though so keep trying! ;-)

Edit: You edited while I was posting ;-) But yeah, I got that. I'd just like to return it all in projects on the site though so you can click through to the post and see all the pics without the google middle man. But, want in one hand and $h!+ in the other…


----------



## GrantA

I've edited that post several times 
GOT YOU A LINK NOW LOOK BACK ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I may not be able to get what I want but, I can take solace in the fact that Google selected my project as the best one of all.


----------



## EarlS

Who knew woodworking would involve so many 0's & 1's and require a degree in computer engineering?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - how much did it cost to get Google to list it first? I thought you had parental restrictions on your posts? ;+p


----------



## Bluenote38

> Nathan, I think it s actually:
> 
> 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100111 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100110 01101111 01111000 00100000 01101010 01110101 01101101 01110000 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01111010 01111001 01101101 01100001 01101110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


01010010 01001111 01000110 01001100 01001101 01000001 01001111 - I didn't recognize Megan Fox


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I didn t recognize Megan Fox
> 
> - Bill Berklich


You have to look above the (.Y.) Bill. It took me a while too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I'm afraid what you are trying to do on here won't work. Each project was tagged by the the person who posted it, be it beer swap 2017 or 2018. In order to get them on one file, each person would have to go back and change their tag to just "beer swap". That would put them in one place. For you to do that would involve "hacking" into the site, or each person who posted, and changing each one yourself.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure you're right Jeff. I thought since the search on the site was powered by google that maybe the same operators would work as google's advanced search operators.

So in google search, *Asterisk* is a Wildcard operator. So, I tried putting in *Beer+Swap+Asterisk* for project tags. But no-go.

In google search, *|* is an OR operator. So I tried putting in *Beer+Swap+2017|2018* for project tags. Another no-go.

So, I gave up


----------



## bndawgs

This link gets you any project tagged with beer

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/beer


----------



## RichBolduc

So…. question… I was going to send 2 items…. 1 is done and the other I've spent over a week trying to get it to work properly…. Do I send the one that works, or both and see if they can get the 2nd to work?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I'd say you're call Rich. I'd probably send it on as-is. I've been known to send swap packages with homework. Eh Pooh?


----------



## jeffswildwood

In light of all this hacking and code cracking…. Weird Al


----------



## EarlS

Rich - Call it an IKEA swap item - some assembly required and make sure the instructions are in binary.


----------



## RichBolduc

Grant may have a solution… Stabilized black palm is rough though… We'll see..

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Woohoo!!!!!

There was USPS box sitting by the back door when I went out to get the mail. It had a couple awesome items in it that are way beyond my skill level, signed and numbered by the artist. I have to figure out how to take some pictures that do them justice.

Now I won't have to wait by the mailbox in my Kenny cape.


----------



## TomGrin

Thanks Earl! What a great birthday surprise. You got me thinking about adding to my list of future projects. On the reveal date, do we post to this forum? I'm looking forward to see what everyone got.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> So…. question… I was going to send 2 items…. 1 is done and the other I ve spent over a week trying to get it to work properly…. Do I send the one that works, or both and see if they can get the 2nd to work?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I say 1.5 swap items is better than 1! If recipient puts enough work into it, perhaps they regift it in the next swap!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks Earl! What a great birthday surprise. You got me thinking about adding to my list of future projects. On the reveal date, do we post to this forum? I m looking forward to see what everyone got.
> 
> - TomGrin


That's correct Tom. Reveal is here! There is going to be some awesome stuff!


----------



## EarlS

Just a friendly reminder to everyone. Tomorrow is the next to the last shipping day before the swap shipping deadline. If you need to ship on Monday, please make sure it will be to your recipient by Friday 3/15/19.

I will drop everyone that hasn't shipped yet a reminder on email tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Bluenote38

!!!!!!!!! Just got home and there was my package on the door step. Totally cool! Mark me as RECEIVED Earl!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmmmm. I still haven't gotten my package. Maybe tomorrow…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hmmmmm. I still haven't gotten my package. Maybe tomorrow…


Better stay camped at the mailbox, Kenny! Don't give up now!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I think Grant mentioned getting a box the other day he wasn't expecting. Initially, I thought it was for me, but now I'm wondering if it should have gone to you. You might ask Grant to get it in the mail for you so we don't delay the reveal.

As Dave suggested, good things come to those that wait by their mailbox in nothing but a cape.

Bill - You are officially marked down as "R".

Time for a short message from out sponsor - Please finish up your projects and get them in the mail, and let me know so I can give you an "S". *Shipping Deadline is MONDAY 03/11/19*


----------



## Lazyman

Hurrah. He just gave us an extra month!



> Time for a short message from out sponsor - Please finish up your projects and get them in the mail, and let me know so I can give you an "S". *Shipping Deadline is MONDAY 04/11/19*
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## Bluenote38

> Hurrah. He just gave us an extra month!
> 
> Time for a short message from out sponsor - Please finish up your projects and get them in the mail, and let me know so I can give you an "S". *Shipping Deadline is MONDAY 04/11/19*
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> - Lazyman


Lol… Now there's time to add a couple more "extras" to the package - and let the finish dry too ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I'll be working on mine today and over the weekend, it'll ship Monday For Thur delivery 
On a positive note, after having to deal with old broken wires on the summit mill (the "little" one that I can use without a power plant) came to life last night! There will be chips slinging off it today!!
The Woodcraft package UPS brought me was my back ordered granite plate- the UPS guy said WHAT did you get this time?!? I was glad to see it ships in a plywood crate, I was worried a corner would be busted but nope!


----------



## EarlS

Huh - I don't see any typo's - nope not me….... You guys must be seeing things.

Grant - isn't that the replacement for the ones Kenny dropped a few weeks back? How'd it end up in your mailbox?? ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I was thinking Earl!


----------



## EarlS

Marco??!?!?


----------



## PoohBaah

I think Polo got lost…...


----------



## PoohBaah

.......Or is finishing his project


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

I can't believe I've had this posted for 12 hours and haven't had any takers yet.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Weirdo


----------



## bndawgs

How long are the videos? Asking for a friend


----------



## EarlS

No toe jam or bunion pruning, or toenail biting so I'm out….


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok… 1 1/2 swap items shipped along with bonus. Monday delivery.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

No R for me this week. Guess one if you slackers is still polishing up my surprise. :-/


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I'll give you a small "s" ;+)

Dave - you haven't been waiting by your mailbox in just a cape, have you? It works for Kenny. You might want to give it a try. Kenny probably has some tips and pointers for you so you can do it right.

I'll wait until a little later tonight to send out the reminder emails. Please let me know when you send your swap item out. Also check that I have your received status correct. I messed up one already.


----------



## TheFridge

(Post to bottom that I hope goes unnoticed because I am a loser)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> (Post to bottom that I hope goes unnoticed because I am a loser)
> 
> - TheFridge


Far from it my friend, far from it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Is anyone else getting excited for reveal day yet?


----------



## RichBolduc

Can I get an S and a half?

Rich


> Rich - I ll give you a small "s" ;+)
> - EarlS


----------



## poospleasures

Hi Earl, You can put an "R" beside my name please. I received a bunch of goodys today. TKS


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - you haven't been waiting by your mailbox in just a cape, have you?


I don't have a cape, Earl.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - guess that means you have to go commando. You might want to warn the neighbors so they can be ready to record it for youtube or whatever social media platform they might want to post it on.

Vernon - You have an "R"

Rich - how about an "S+"?

I sent out the reminder email that this is the shipping deadline weekend. A couple folks will be sending their items out on Monday but they assured me the box will arrive on or before Friday (a.ka. REVEAL DAY).

Please check your Ship and Receive status and let me know if it is incorrect. I've failed once already. Otherwise, let me know when you ship and/or receive a swap item.

I'll be working on my beer swap item so I have one in case the shop isn't ready when it comes around in August.


----------



## Bluenote38

> No R for me this week. Guess one if you slackers is still polishing up my surprise. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Probably buried in the snow when the sled dogs died….


----------



## HokieKen

I'll probably ship on Monday if I don't ship before then. Or after.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'll be working on my beer swap item so I have one in case the shop isn't ready when it comes around in August.


Have you given any thought to a porta-shop, Earl? Something like a workmate and a hatchet or something small and portable so you can squeeze in a small project or two without a shop? I carry a hatchet, a turning saw, and a couple carving knives in a tool roll in my truck so even when I'm out of town I can mess up places with wood chips when the urge strikes. But I'm just that kind of guy.

With a porta-shop, you could knock out a set of tubafor coasters to go with the red solo cups in no time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not swap related but if anyone saw my new bluebird house project https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408767 I was concerned they may not come back. They did this morning, checking out their new digs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, Jeff!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I'll be working on my beer swap item so I have one in case the shop isn't ready when it comes around in August.
> 
> Have you given any thought to a porta-shop, Earl? I carry a hatchet, a turning saw, and a couple carving knives in a tool roll .
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ok Dave - what is a "Turning Saw"


----------



## HokieKen

It's a saw you can't use when Der Kommissar's in town Bill.


----------



## HokieKen

Or maybe a bow saw type over-sized coping saw


----------



## poospleasures

Nice one Jeff. Have a good day, wait it already is with that little critter.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's an oversized coping saw, Bill. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/393649


----------



## EarlS

> With a porta-shop, you could knock out a set of tubafor coasters to go with the red solo cups in no time.


Dang it Dave - you just told everyone my beer swap idea. You forgot the best part, though, GLITTER!!!

Kenny - I thought you said the Stanley 45 you restored was your entry in the swap and it was on the way to my house? What was that? You are making something for everyone because that is just the kind of guy you are? WOW!!! ;+)

Good to see the bluebirds like their new house at Jeff's place. Haven't seen many birds around here yet, but there was a fox wandering around the other day. I'm wondering if Dave as seen any polar bears up in his neighborhood now that winter finally arrived in MN.


----------



## Lazyman

Mark me Shipped! Whew!


----------



## Bluenote38

Slap an "S" after my name Earl.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad the birds moved in Jeff! I'll have to modify mine to match yours for the hole shape and size. It hasn't been occupied in the 3 years it has been up, although there have been lookers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Glad the birds moved in Jeff! I ll have to modify mine to match yours for the hole shape and size. It hasn t been occupied in the 3 years it has been up, although there have been lookers.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't know if I just got lucky or what Duck, but I put basic measurements on the post. If you need more, just ask!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There's still a lot more S's needed on this one. Kind of surprised. I figured Grant would be the only one left.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Not swap related but if anyone saw my new bluebird house project https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408767 I was concerned they may not come back. They did this morning, checking out their new digs.
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/
> 
> - jeffswildwood


My woodworking club has a bluebird house day every year. We get 50 kids attend (25 a shift). The kids love it and we get the cedar donated so there's no cost except time. Every kid goes home with a completed bird house and a treat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Not swap related but if anyone saw my new bluebird house project https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408767 I was concerned they may not come back. They did this morning, checking out their new digs.
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> My woodworking club has a bluebird house day every year. We get 50 kids attend (25 a shift). The kids love it and we get the cedar donated so there s no cost except time. Every kid goes home with a completed bird house and a treat.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


That's awesome! I would really like to do something like this.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan and Bill have their "S". Several others mentioned that they will be shipping out on Monday. I'm not sure why I picked a Sunday as the shipping deadline.

Has anyone heard how Tony (GR8Hunter) is doing?

Kenny and Dave K - still waiting on your "S" as well.

I made a plywood box to store the spindle sander. 21" square and it took most of a sheet of 11/32" sheeting (aka garbage plywood), an 8' 2×3, and a couple dozen screws. 2 hours later I was done and it looks like garbage. Guess I won't be making any more of those. That means tomorrow is open to work on the beer swap item and packing things.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, instead of a bunch of snow, it rained here. Now it's snowing, and we'll get a bunch overnight, but the rain melted a bunch of what was already here… hope it doesn't flood you, Earl.

I cut two 3/32×15/32 slots in a piece of 0.090 brass tonight and broke one of my 3/32" drill bits. That was the grand total of my shop achievements today, and it would've been a couple minutes on my buddy's mill. But one will be a bolster on a knife I'm making with some stabilized wood, and the other will be the pattern for him for the next dozen he'll crank out on the mill in less time than it took me to write this post. :-/

Tomorrow I get to try and find a 4" long 1/8" drill bit at Homer Depot so I can drill a hole in some stabilized wood for the tang of the blade. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lazyman

We woke up to thunderstorms this morning as a front moved through but it was still about 60 degrees after the rain passed through. It cleared off and warmed up from there. It turned out to be a pretty nice day here. I was actually able to open the garage door and clean up the shop for the first time in a while. I even went through my cutoff bin and threw about half of it away. Next step is to figure out how the rearrange the shop so that I can open up a spot on the wall for the post drill it got back in October.


----------



## Bluenote38

You sound busy Earl. After I shipped I knocked together a pair of boxes for my 45 irons.


----------



## mikeacg

We're supposed to get 3-6 inches tonight but it hasn't started yet… I can always send you some Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice job Bill. Those look awesome.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm ok with getting less snow than forecast, Mike. Awfully glad I took my shovel out to the alley to clear the storm drain so all that water had some place to go. We're now supposed to get over an inch of rain between Tuesday and Thursday, and then it'll drop back below freezing for at least a week. Crazy.

According to the interwebs, both Homer Depot and Ace Hardware don't have any 1/8 diameter drill bits longer than 3 inches in stock anywhere in the MSP area, so I'm thinking about how to jury-rig something. Or I'll order one from Woodcraft so it's here by next weekend.

Watched all of The Swedish Knife Grip Sessions with Jögge Sundqvist over the past couple days. Even learned a few things.

Nice work on your boxes, Bill. Good luck with your coasters, Earl! Hope you can mark down a bunch more S's once you finish springing ahead.


----------



## EarlS

Bill - where did you find the papers for the 45? I have one I bought from Mos that I want to restore after the move.

Dave - would this work: 1/8 bit? It should be in the bit isle of Homer's.

I'm revamping my coasters and making them out of cardboard. I'll decorate them with glitter, and colored sharpies.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that would work Earl, but none of the stores within 20 miles of me have them in stock.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill - where did you find the papers for the 45? I have one I bought from Mos that I want to restore after the move.
> 
> - EarlS


Morning Earl - GRFrazee posted a blog in '16 which has the images. You will have to go down to post 20ish for a new link to HD images.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/grfrazee/blog/32410

Or… I could just post the link directly, it's from Jason Miller https://plus.google.com/photos/117246220188914954823/album/5781874099090253713/5797117005820126882


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, seems like a fella like you would drill as deep as possible, then finish the hole with something homemade. Like some 1/8" drill rod, mutilated for the purpose. Just shake out the swarf every few turns.
Good luck!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, seems like a fella like you would drill as deep as possible, then finish the hole with something homemade. Like some 1/8" drill rod, mutilated for the purpose. Just shake out the swarf every few turns.
> Good luck!


Yeah, that's what I'll probably do, John. The only 1/8 rod I have at the moment is brass, though. Plus I'm completely bushed from getting the three inches of slush and three inches of snow off the sidewalks and driveways. The snowblower clogged about every 12 feet. I think any woodworking can wait until next weekend.

Now where did I leave the ibuprofen?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl can i please get an *R* :<))) thank you sir for running another GR8 swap :<)))) I am so happy with what I got :<)) I feel I didnt step up enuff :<((


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Earl can i please get an *R* :<))) thank you sir for running another GR8 swap :<)))) I am so happy with what I got :<)) I feel I didnt step up enuff :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony glad to see you're back!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Earl can i please get an *R* :<))) thank you sir for running another GR8 swap :<)))) I am so happy with what I got :<)) I feel I didnt step up enuff :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony's back! Great to see you back on, we were worried!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome back Tony!!


----------



## HokieKen

I


----------



## HokieKen

have


----------



## HokieKen

to


----------



## HokieKen

bump


----------



## HokieKen

Bill's


----------



## HokieKen

link


----------



## HokieKen

off


----------



## HokieKen

this


----------



## HokieKen

page


----------



## HokieKen

Here is his link if anyone needs it.

Sexy boxes btw Bill


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome back, Tony!

Kenny, I'm tempted to post Bill's link again just so I can get another dozen emails from you. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks guys for all the well wishes still not out of the woods yet but better then when i went in


----------



## GrantA

Good to hear Tony, welcome back!
I've been hard at it in the shop this weekend, I like to think what I lack in time management I make up for with quality ;-) cool stuff going on in my shop 
I'm taking a break to have a couple beers then a coffee and back at it hehe 
I'll have mine delivered to my recipient Thursday so he can post it Friday morning if he likes, no problem there.
I even made custom glitter!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Rookie question Earl, but how does revealing work - are we first posting what we got here in this thread, then posting what we sent out in the projects section? Or ??


----------



## EarlS

Great to see Tony is back!!!

Grant sent me a short snippet of his new mill in action working on the swap item. I told him not send it to Kenny or his mill might "run away" to Kenny's shop.

I'm anticipating everyone that said they will be shipping today will do so and then let me know so I can post "S" next to everyone on the list. Kenny and Dave K- last chance…..

Dave - our local Homer's has 5 in stock. Ironic that it seems like when you need something you can't find it locally until after you figure out a different plan.

Sad day yesterday - I started moving stuff out of the shop and into the storage unit. I hope a 10×10 unit is big enough. The lumber stack gets moved out today after work.


----------



## doubleG469

Earl if you want me to hold onto some of your lumber just say so..


----------



## Bluenote38

Tony - Gr8 2 hear you are heading in the right direction.


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl mine is boxed up and waiting on my lunch break to make it to the post office.

I live closer than Gary so if you need lumber storage my rates will be cheaper.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Great to see Tony is back!!!
> 
> Sad day yesterday - I started moving stuff out of the shop and into the storage unit. I hope a 10×10 unit is big enough. The lumber stack gets moved out today after work.
> 
> - EarlS


That is sad… I've still got a couple of weeks before I call PODS and mothball the equipment. So I still can pre-plan for the next Swap (if it's Beer). I've started a sampling program to select the appropriate locally brewed/served beers which will represent Detroit (and maybe Flint!)


----------



## HokieKen

John - you got it. Post pics of what you recieved in this thread on reveal day. Then AFTER your recipient posts what you made here in the thread, you can post it as a project.

Is it reveal day yet??

Dave - Did you look at masonry bits? They're usually pretty long. They won't drill the cleanest hole in wood but they'll work. Might also so if you can find a 3mm bit or a #30 or #31 wire gauge bit. You're more likely to find the 1/8" in that length though.

Bill - The beer swap won't be until August-ish. There will be another tool swap before then. But, you should definitely keep sampling. I would recommend at least 3 per day until then. Unless you're retired. Then double it.


----------



## Bluenote38

August?? Well then I think I can get through pretty much all the local brews in Greater Southern (South of US 10) Michigan and make something too… ;-) I'm out of a shop NLT 1 May but I may take up on Dave's thoughts and create a "pocket shop" with my Workmate and some of the more basic tools (I think I still have a stone axe somewhere). That would definitely force an improvement in my use of hand tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I know you have a 45 plane Bill so make sure you keep that with your pocket shop tools


----------



## Bluenote38

> Well, I know you have a 45 plane Bill so make sure you keep that with your pocket shop tools
> 
> - HokieKen


Good point - I was just prep'ing the 45 for "that long night" in storage. I really should sit down put some thought into a list of tools to reserve.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - Did you look at masonry bits? They're usually pretty long.


Yeah. I found a 4.5 inch long bit at the local Ace Hardware late yesterday, but my long-term plan is to make a burning awl that matches the tang of the Morakniv blanks I like.

Caveman like fire!



> I may take up on Dave's thoughts and create a "pocket shop" with my Workmate and some of the more basic tools


Bill, if you need tips, I'd be happy to share what I know. There's a folding (pruning) saw, a hatchet, a turning saw, a couple knifes, a chisel in my kit. I'm probably going to add a gouge or two and a block plane. Not sure what else I'll need, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## HokieKen

It's not as adaptable as Dave's kit but, I have a little tool box I keep a bunch of carving tools in. Whenever we go on vacation, I grab that box and a few chunks of basswood. It's about the only time I ever dabble in carving anything but it's fun and relaxing.

That reminds me… we are going out of town in 3 weeks. Time to hone the carving tools


----------



## bndawgs

I need to make a small little tool box to carry stuff around.

Man, screw this daylight savings time business. Changed the oven and microwave clock, but forgot the alarm clock. Needless to say, kids missed the bus. lol


----------



## bndawgs

I'm tempted to try out these Peachtree plug cutters that are on sale for $23.

https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_030819_drilling.htm


----------



## RichBolduc

Just tracked the package I sent and it says delivered! I hope ___ isn't to disappointed.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Let me know if you try them Steve. I saw those and almost bought them. I bought some cheap ones that look like the back row once and they pretty much just burn their way through the wood.


----------



## Lazyman

My package says out for delivery.


----------



## bndawgs

> Let me know if you try them Steve. I saw those and almost bought them. I bought some cheap ones that look like the back row once and they pretty much just burn their way through the wood.
> 
> - Lazyman


They look similar to this Steelex set.

probably have to give them a good sharpening at first and go slow.


----------



## EarlS

+1 on Nathan's comments about the back row of plug cutters. The front row works OK. I've resigned myself to cutting plugs using the front row style and then pounding them through a dowel plate to get consistent diameters. Either way, the plug will most often catch inside the bit unless you have stock that is thicker than the height of the cutter. Then you use a chisel or screwdriver to pop the plugs out. That means the top of the plug is probably not going to be flat so you need to keep that in mind when you drill the hole for the plug. Otherwise, buy the pre-cut ones if you can find them in the species of wood you need.

I also use the Miller dowels to pin M&T joints.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I hope ___ isn t to disappointed.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I think we all feel like that Rich :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

I can say that I am extremely disappointed in the package I got for this swap. I can also say that the project I shipped out is absolutely flawless. I didn't screw a single thing up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Quit your complaining Kenny, everyone needs a tennis racket strop.


----------



## HokieKen

))


----------



## duckmilk

> I didn t screw a single thing up.
> 
> - HokieKen


You also didn't glue or nail a single thing up.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually I glued some nails together Duck. They'll be delivered to someone for the next swap. Get your bids in now!


----------



## doubleG469

Earl you can mark me as R! got a very nice package in the mail today with a couple finely crafted items.

Thank you!


----------



## EarlS

Here's the final tally. One person is shipping tomorrow but I gave him an "S" because I'm a nice guy. He knows who he is, and it isn't Kenny. Pointer is delayed due to family emergency. I haven't heard back from Sawdust Pirate.

Has anyone else received their swap item besides Gary today that I missed?

Edit - Recycle 1943 also has an "R".


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It's not as adaptable as Dave's kit but, I have a little tool box I keep a bunch of carving tools in. Whenever we go on vacation, I grab that box and a few chunks of basswood. It's about the only time I ever dabble in carving anything but it's fun and relaxing.


My kit used to be a lot less adaptable. It was just carving tools and a hatchet, but last summer during the vacation at the cabin, there had been a big windstorm that downed hundreds of birch trees. I spent a couple hours chopping out one burl that I coulda sawed free in ten or fifteen minutes, so when I got home I added the two saws to the kit. This winter I tossed in a block plane, a second carving knife, and better gouges. I'm hoping I won't be kicking myself because I needed just one more tool this summer.

Reminds me, I should throw a combination coarse-fine oil stone and a bottle of 3 in 1 into the kit…

Edit to add: no R for me today, Earl. If anything was delivered, it was after I blew outta the office for the day.


----------



## Bluenote38

> My kit used to be a lot less adaptable. It was just carving tools and a hatchet, but last summer during the vacation at the cabin, there had been a big windstorm that downed hundreds of birch trees. I spent a couple hours chopping out one burl that I coulda sawed free in ten or fifteen minutes, so when I got home I added the two saws to the kit.
> - Dave Polaschek


NOW I get the pruning saw!!


----------



## EarlS

Dave probably uses the pruning saw for other things like making topiarys around the neighborhood so his neighbors don't realize he's cutting branches off their trees to make knife scales.


----------



## Bluenote38

That is a sustainable business model ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dave Scissorhands?


----------



## Lazyman

The tracking for my package says it was delivered to the "Garage or Other Location at Address". Never seen that USPS status before. So if you live somewhere in NC, you might want to check.


----------



## Bluenote38

> The tracking for my package says it was delivered to the "Garage or Other Location at Address". Never seen that USPS status before. So if you live somewhere in NC, you might want to check.
> 
> - Lazyman


Mine says Delivered to an Agent. Hopefully it wasn't Agent 86 ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Agent 99 on the other hand…...










Friendly reminder:* PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOU RECEIVED YOUR SWAP ITEM*

Also, remember to take a couple of pictures of the item you receive so you can post them on this thread on Friday for Reveal Day. That is when we get to show the rest of the group what we received and who we received it from. It's kind of like Christmas Day when everyone opens their presents. It's also a chance to let all of those folks that didn't participate see what they missed by not participating.

If necessary, I can send everyone a reminder email Thursday night regarding Reveal Day on Friday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Also, remember to take a couple of pictures of it so you can post them on this thread on Friday for Reveal Day.


Pictures of "it" ? I noticed it didn't take you long to edit *that*, Earl. I was worried "reveal day" was going to mean something like the lifting of the capes


----------



## EarlS

Kenny has been a BAD influence on you Dave. Does your mother know you are associating with people demonstrating such excessive moral turpitude? :+D


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is moral turpitude something I can add to linseed oil? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You can Dave. Just make sure you have real Spirits of Turpitude and not the eco-friendly crap.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have not received anything yet. So does that mean I need to find a cape and set up camp by my mailbox to make it arrive faster?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know Pooh. When you're hungry, do you need to eat? When you're tired, do you need to sleep?


----------



## PoohBaah

Maybe the next swap needs to be a cape swap…...


----------



## DavePolaschek

I thought Spirits of Turpitude was an 80s hair band. I'm so confused. Must have gotten a whiff of that moral turpitude.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. Morals stink Dave. Can't stand being anywhere near 'em.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> .
> 
> If necessary, I can send everyone a reminder email Thursday night regarding Reveal Day on Friday.
> 
> - EarlS


You can send it but I will already have posted mine with this being my last swap I thought I would break some rules and post early :<O


----------



## Turns4wood

So why your last swp or are you teasing us. Be like the rest of us and wait til Friday. Im new ere so I don,t know if he is kidding or not.

Jerry


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well last 2 swaps i was in ….. had to be admitted to hospital ..... no more of that crap :<((((((((


----------



## RichBolduc

I always end up buying new stuff in the middle of these swaps.. This swap was a Domino, older Rotex 150, PM 14" band saw, 8 1/4" Skill Worm Drive saw, Laguna 1836 and then some other random small things like a Wen Belt Sander and Wen Electric Hand Plane… -_- I don't think any of these were actually used on the swap though, except the 14" PM. Never mind all the stuff I got at the WoodWorking show…lol

Rich



> well last 2 swaps i was in ….. had to be admitted to hospital ..... no more of that crap :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## HokieKen

So you're saying that these swaps make you sick Tony? ;-) Stay out of the hospital buddy. If that means staying out of the shop, do that too!


----------



## Bluenote38

> well last 2 swaps i was in ….. had to be admitted to hospital ..... no more of that crap :<((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Swaps don't sound good for you. Personally, I'm happy you made this one but totally understand if you're not going to in the future. Stay healthy my friend.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - trade places with Kenny. You can watch and provide commentary and he can do the swap stuff. That is a win/win in my book. :+)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Tony - trade places with Kenny. You can watch and provide commentary and he can do the swap stuff. That is a win/win in my book. :+)
> 
> - EarlS


Translation - Kenny talks too much.


----------



## RichBolduc

Will Kenny send Tony his squirrel cape?

Rich



> Tony - trade places with Kenny. You can watch and provide commentary and he can do the swap stuff. That is a win/win in my book. :+)
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## EarlS

I was thinking it would also keep Kenny off of Craigslist and help him avoid the temptation to buy another "chair" for his man cave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gimme an R, Earl.










I'm spite of the USPS's best efforts, and a completely destroyed cardboard box (it fell into four separate pieces when I cut the tape), the goodies arrived intact. Good packing job by my sender!


----------



## PoohBaah

The first box swap I was in that happened to the one I sent. It was not as fortunate to arrive in one piece. Luckily it was able to be repaired.

Glad yours made it intact.


----------



## Bluenote38

What the hell did they do to that thing? Kick it off the back of the airplane?


----------



## EarlS

Dave you definitely deserve an "R" for that one and USPS gets a "D" for Destroyed. Great job on the packing though.

Anyone else out there receive a box, or the remnants of a box, of swap goodies?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Our mail carrier was apparently pretty apologetic when she delivered it, but yeah, maybe it was airmailed by catapult.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The first box swap I was in that happened to the one I sent. It was not as fortunate to arrive in one piece. Luckily it was able to be repaired.
> 
> Glad yours made it intact.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Neil, I was in that swap and remember that box.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Still nothing here


----------



## EarlS

If my numbers are correct, there are still 9 folks that have not received their swap item and 2 that have not confirmed if they have shipped theirs (SawDustPirate, Pointer).

Please let me know when your box arrives. Only 2 1/2 days until reveal (Friday).

If you shjpped and have a tracking number please check the delivery status. You can also post a delivery teaser here.


----------



## clieb91

Earl, Tracking says delivered.


----------



## jeffswildwood

If the two shipped tomorrow they would still be pushing it for a friday reveal for their recipients.


----------



## EarlS

I heard from Sawdust Pirate and he said he will ship it express.

Chris - I also asked your recipient if he received his swap item. Haven't heard back yet.

Anyone else??


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's hoping Pointer has already shipped and just forgot to send a note.


----------



## duckmilk

Tony's allergic to swaps.

Cape swap? Mine'll have fringe, no glitter though. I got a mouthfull of it the last beer swap.


----------



## PoohBaah

Did anyone ever decide to step up and take the reigns for the summer swap?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think so Pooh. That should definitely be sorted before this one's over.


----------



## RichBolduc

have we even discussed what the summer swap will be?

Rich


----------



## PoohBaah

> I don t think so Pooh. That should definitely be sorted before this one s over.
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree, I was trying ot get the proverbial ball rolling …........O….......


----------



## HokieKen

It'll be up to the moderator to decide the theme Rich.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did anyone ever decide to step up and take the reigns for the summer swap?


Nope. And I know I can't. I'm going to have to sit the next one out. As for themes, we should at least toss a few ideas around. Probably too soon for boxes or marking tools. Maybe knives too. Planes? Saws? Shop art? I dunno.


----------



## EarlS

I'm out for the next swap due to moving and no shop. Beer swap is possible if I can get some shop time this week.

While the swap theme is discussed I would also propose that there be a few changes to the duration and framework of the swaps.

There is a recurring issue with folks sending a progress picture but when it comes time to ship they don't get their item out for one reason or another and it's a scramble to get something to the person that will miss out.

Rather than having a "Progress" deadline, simply have a deadline that the project has to be finished and ready to ship. Send a picture of the item to the moderator and then you will be given the name and address of the person to ship it to. That also cuts down the lead time between the start of the swap, the "Progress" deadline, and the shipping deadline.

Once the swap theme is decided, give everyone a month to get their project built. Shipping should be a week or less and then the reveal.

Thoughts?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Rather than having a "Progress" deadline, simply have a deadline that the project has to be finished and ready to ship.


The only problem I see is that there will be no chance for customization that way. Might not be a critical problem, but it would mean that Duck wouldn't get a moustache cup in the next beer swap, and Kenny wouldn't get a corn-cob from Earl.

But I agree that the current process is a pain, especially if you're the one trying to herd the cats and a few people just don't meet their obligations for whatever reason.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd almost like to see who you get prior to starting so you can customize for the person.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I d almost like to see who you get prior to starting so you can customize for the person.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Right Rich but the problem there is the same problem everyone who steps up as moderator faces, if someone doesn't ship, someone gets screwed or the moderator is stuck trying to pull off an extra item for that recipient at the last minute or whatever. Earl is in a tough spot with a couple people left to ship and one he can't even get a hold of. Reveal is day after tomorrow. I don't envy him right now. I've ran two of these things and probably won't run another. I agree things should change, it shouldn't be like this for a bunch of dudes trading junk and one dude being "responsible".

So if everyone makes something and then sends a photo of a finished package, then he knows everyone made something and can send names. I like customization but the spot some people put Earl in is unacceptable. Just my opinion, it's worth double what you paid for it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, personalizing is the casualty. And, a month is too short IMO. I'm a fan of quarterly swaps. I like the excessive amount of time so I can stew on the design and set the project aside when I get frustrated with it.

But, I do think the idea of a finished project deadline is a good way to prevent people from ending up without a package or someone scrambling to ship an extra package to take up someone else's slack.

A sort of a hybrid idea would be to assign names early on. Then nobody ships early. Then everyone sends the moderator a picture of their finished product a day or two before the ship date. That way, if anyone doesn't have something ready to ship out, they're dropped and the package that would have been going to them is re-routed to whoever's name they had. Of course, in this case, personalization could still be a problem if your person falls out. We could just bear in mind that anyone without a proven swap-completion record is likely to be a dud so don't personalize if you have on of their names.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok - I vote for Dave to take the reins - heard he's retiring and with that and Spring coming to Minnesota he should be kinda lost for something to do ;-)

Me, I'm out for Summer but trying to do a quick prep for the Beer Swap before shop packing is completed.


----------



## RichBolduc

I can agree with making sure the item is ready before getting names also as that does make sense. Maybe give the name at the beginning, and then before shipping another "finished" pic. That way those that don't respond or aren't ready can get a new recipient? This would limit the personalization though.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

And I'll add this…

I said it last year (and meant it) but for the beer swap this year, there will be a requirement for checking in and posting in the thread weekly at a minimum. If you don't, you get dropped. Not after 8 e-mails. Not after 1 e-mail but immediately with no questions asked. At least that way, we know you at least haven't forgotten you signed up for a swap.

I think swap vets are exempt from any measures we put in place to ensure that everyone finishes and holds up their end. But, something really needs to be done to ensure that newbs fall in line and don't screw the rest of us over. It's kind of a shame to even have to discuss such things with a bunch of adults and me and Dave but, it is what it is…


----------



## EarlS

The only down side to switching things is that I won't have an outlet for all of the extra versions of swap items I always seem to make. I guess I can make the sacrifice and stop making 13 mediocre swap items and focus on one quality project.


----------



## RichBolduc

I still strive to reach your level of mediocre.

Rich



> The only down side to switching things is that I won t have an outlet for all of the extra versions of swap items I always seem to make. I guess I can make the sacrifice and stop making 13 mediocre swap items and focus on one quality project.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And I ll add this…
> 
> I said it last year (and meant it) but for the beer swap this year, there will be a requirement for checking in and posting in the thread weekly at a minimum. If you don t, you get dropped. Not after 8 e-mails. Not after 1 e-mail but immediately with no questions asked. At least that way, we know you at least haven t forgotten you signed up for a swap.
> 
> I think swap vets are exempt from any measures we put in place to ensure that everyone finishes and holds up their end. But, something really needs to be done to ensure that newbs fall in line and don t screw the rest of us over. It s kind of a shame to even have to discuss such things with a bunch of adults and me and Dave but, it is what it is…
> 
> - HokieKen


I like this. I know I haven't been on here as much but I am truly slammed with the house remodel. However, IF I had signed up for this swap, I damn sure would have been ready on time. I knew my schedule so I didn't sign up for a reason. I definitely could have added the negative value I do add more often though. Sorry about that.


----------



## HokieKen

My middle name is Outlet Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure they're probably going to ask you and I to keep our posts to once a week MAXIMUM Dave ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea, I mean its bad that you two aren't even in this swap and post more than 80% of the participants.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Yea, I mean its bad that you two aren t even in this swap and post more than 80% of the participants.
> 
> - PoohBaah


I'm on this planet to balance the positive and negative in the world. My wife's literally an angel….balance.


----------



## bndawgs

I almost think you have to wait until people send pics of finished projects to pass out the names.

If you wanted to allow an option for customization, you could always build a few days into the ship date. Or if it will take longer than a few days, you could let the recipient choose whether to wait or not. If they waited, then you could still post pics of the project before customization and then update with final pics.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think that works. Everybody posts on reveal day. No staggered ship dates IMO.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ok - I vote for Dave to take the reins - heard he s retiring and with that and Spring coming to Minnesota he should be kinda lost for something to do ;-)


Not until after July. Busy with work and house stuff until then. And there's a very good chance we're moving to Santa Fe between July and winter. My sweetie and I have both had it with snow.

I'll take the reins on a swap again, but it might be a while. Sorry.


----------



## bndawgs

> I don t think that works. Everybody posts on reveal day. No staggered ship dates IMO.
> 
> - HokieKen


You could just post the item before customization. Guess it might depend on what that entailed, but should basically show what was made.


----------



## HokieKen

Except you post what you receive, not what you sent Steve.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The real fix is everyone just ship stuff to me and I'll enjoy the items. You won't receive anything back so no worries there AND I'll post pics along the way. Problem solved.

We haven't been immature in far too long so I had to fix that.


----------



## EarlS

I'm trying to come up with a way for experienced swap participants to get their name and personalize it if they want to do so, but it all unravels if the final selection changes due to dropped participants. We want to encourage more folks that haven't done a swap to participate otherwise it is the same folks trading stuff. Personalization might be a casualty of the requirement to have a completed project before you find out who it goes to.


----------



## bndawgs

I know how it works, but if you want customization, you either have to get it done in time or extend the duration.

Just trying to help figure out a way to allow time for customization and make sure everyone gets something without making the swap 4 months long.


----------



## HokieKen

For the most part, I don't think personalization really gets done all that much anyway. I mean, I do try to include a photograph of myself in every package but that's something anyone can enjoy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> For the most part, I don t think personalization really gets done all that much anyway. I mean, I do try to include a photograph of myself in every package but that s something anyone can enjoy.
> 
> - HokieKen


And we're back!


----------



## bndawgs

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## HokieKen

It's Pat!


----------



## bndawgs

lol, that's actually Ricky from Better Off Dead. Funny John Cusack movie


----------



## HokieKen

I was sitting in a meeting with 2 of our younger engineers and this person comes by and one of them said "is that a guy or girl?" So, I said, "it's Pat!" And the other one said "what department does she work in?"

Uggh. I'm working with people who weren't born yet when I graduated high school. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## EarlS

Pat is dating Chris. They have a friend named Jessie. Do you also have unisex bathrooms at work?


----------



## HokieKen

We don't have any kind of sex in the bathrooms at work Earl.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously, there's a girl that goes to my niece's high school that's named Logan….there are no "rules" anymore.


----------



## Bluenote38

Logan? Beard and claws??


----------



## HokieKen

You ain't never seen a girl named Kenny. Just sayin'


----------



## PoohBaah

I once new a boy named Sue…..


----------



## HokieKen

> Logan? Beard and claws??
> 
> - Bill Berklich


No beard.


----------



## Lazyman

> We don t have any kind of sex in the bathrooms at work Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


Almost spewed my beer! Yeah. That's right. Beer on Wednesday afternoon. Retirement is a great job if you can get it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Seriously, there s a girl that goes to my niece s high school that s named Logan….there are no "rules" anymore.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 Friends of ours just named their new little girl James.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My next door neighbor just had a son they named Jedi. Now originally I thought "idiots" then I kind of wished it was my name.


----------



## HokieKen

Jamie's not uncommon for girls but James?

I say if we're gonna let kids decide what gender they're gonna be, or if they're even going to have a gender, we should just wait until then and let them choose their name as well. Because we all know that the decision-making capabilities of children are exceptional and they'll make such decisions with a full understanding of the long-term consequences and how it will impact them in their adult lives.


----------



## HokieKen

> My next door neighbor just had a son they named Jedi. Now originally I thought "idiots" then I kind of wished it was my name.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I hope their last name is Knight?!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope, I think it's Ismokealotofweed.


----------



## EarlS

Anyone remember Moon Unit? Dweezle? Maybe letting the kids name themselves might not be so bad…...

I won't get into the Johnson or Hunt family trees either.


----------



## bndawgs

what's the difference between a tilting arbor saw and a table saw? seems to me they're the same thing


----------



## HokieKen

A table saw has a table. A tilting arbor saw has a tilting arbor.


----------



## EarlS

I thought they were the same thing. My guess is that tilting arbor saw is the "correct" term for a table saw???

Edjumicate us Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, as far as I know, they're the same thing. I've never seen a table saw that didn't have a tiliting arbor unless it was a specialized saw for straight-line-rips or something. Even all the old iron saws I've seen have tilting arbors. I suppose you could make a saw with a fixed arbor that had a tilting table. But why would you?


----------



## bndawgs

just curious, as it seems some of the older unisaws are listed as a tilting arbor saw


----------



## Lazyman

Originally table saws didn't have tilting arbors.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Like my new to me tilting arbor saw?










She looks good for 51 years old I think. Grabbed her the night before last.

Haven't posted it but figured I could shamelessly throw it in on this convo.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny you say that Steve. I was just googling the difference. Turns out that Delta marketed a saw that LOOKS like a unisaw as a "tilting arbor saw" but it's not a Unisaw. It's a hybrid saw rather than a true cabinet saw so it has the trunions bolted to the table rather than to the cabinet. So be wary of any advertised as tilting-arbor saws. They may be good saws but they aren't true unisaws and aren't worth what unisaws are worth.


----------



## HokieKen

> Originally table saws didn't have tilting arbors.
> 
> - Lazyman


True. Table saws used for industrial shops back in Nathan's day (Bazinga) would have hooked to the same shaft that everything else did via leather belt. Said shaft was most often steam-driven. Obviously, you couldn't tilt the whole shop so, I guess you couldn't tilt the arbor.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - nice looking saw. Looks like someone took very good care of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Earl. Actually it was a dump before John got to it. It was completely torn apart and rebuilt. The inside is crisp white, new arbor, everything is essentially new or rebuilt. It's a brand new saw really.

I definitely have a crush on it.

You can see the photos of the rebuild here if you're interested. He didn't have a blog or anything on it but the photos still tell the story.


----------



## HokieKen

I gotta say, when Dave told me he was going to a table saw-less shop, I didn't believe he could do it. I'm really relieved that I was so very right. I do love that Unisaw. That PM-72 made my panties drop too though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still might go without a tablesaw, haven't decided yet. This one sure is pretty so it might stay just because.

The PM 72 was a serious beast. 14" blade and could rip through 5" thick material. Always a scary cut. She was ugly though. John traded his unisaw and $200 for the Powermatic 72. I bought the PM 72 for $700 and added a Shark Gaurd that set me back $200. I think I did alright. Well, I'm happy with the deal and that's all that matters. Here's the PM72.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the Unisaw's definitely the prettier and more practical machine. I still can't help drooling a little bit at the 72 though…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The Unisaw came with the older all metal version of the Uniguard. It doesn't have DC but I think I can rig this one to do DC from the top. It's similar to this one but it's a little more hefty I think.

I'm not too worried about the blade guard but I would love to collect dust off the top like the shark guard did.


----------



## HokieKen

You should just get one of those fancy fart recirculators so you don't have to worry about DC quite so much. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny, still need the dust out of there for when I don't want to wear my space suit. Smart ass.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you better wear your space suit 24/7. There's a Jedi next door now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's just a Padawan right now so I should be safe. For now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just got back and played catch up. 63 posts wow. The first part was quite a subject. Mailing and reveals. My thoughts?

This is an example time line.

1) Today is March 13th. You have until March 29th to sign up. That's a little over two weeks.

2) Progress pics by April 26th. About four weeks to make some progress and show the moderator.

3)Finished project pics by May 24th. Another four weeks. *That's eight weeks, two months*!

4) Names sent out May 25th Respond when sent and received. as before.

5) Reveal day May 25th.

As for personalizing, oh well, *I guess that's gone*. But it is getting bad with non shippers. If they have a problem, all they have to do is let someone know! *We all understand if there is a problem. But we can't fix it or help out if **we don't know.*


----------



## GrantA

OK if you're waiting on a package and live in the extreme northeast *please hang tight it'll be there Friday!!* I'm sorry!

Earl you can mark me with an R, UPS snuck a package in today, somehow it came through the system in stealth mode without triggering the MyChoice delivery notifications. I don't think we're meant to understand that though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IMHO about changing swaps DO NOT CHANGE NOTHING AND GROW UP BE A MAN :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm waiting on a package and live in southeast TX. Hoping…


----------



## GrantA

Sorry John "extreme northeast" is not secret code for southeast TX


----------



## TomGrin

On the subject of table saws, I used to have an old Craftsman with an 8" blade that had a tilting table. Miter cuts always freaked me out! I sold it and bought my 10" DeWalt 20 years ago. Still going strong.

As far as swaps go, I like the idea of proving you have a finished item to receive a name. My two cents.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> As far as swaps go, I like the idea of proving you have a finished item to receive a name. My two cents.


After thinking about it more, I think I'm with Tom on this one. If you want to personalize, personalize a bonus item.

The worst part about running a swap was dealing with people who didn't ship and didn't respond to repeated emails. I get that stuff happens. We all do. But going silent….


----------



## JohnMcClure

> As far as swaps go, I like the idea of proving you have a finished item to receive a name. My two cents.


I like that as one solution; an alternative I'd like would be to draw names before starting, so the project can be focused toward that person. For example Dave P is unplugged. Hed like a miter jack saw (or would if he hadn't already made some/ bought some). Others among us might like a stack of ZCIs that fit our unique table saw. Or a Turner might like a set of turning tools.

But this would require lots of familiarity among us and it fails when someone forgets about it halfway thru.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't kept up too well the last few days, is someone MIA?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Grant. Two folks still lacking an S yet. One said he'll be paying for express shipping, but the other is silent, last we heard from Earl.


----------



## EarlS

Grant got his "R" and officially earned his complimentary "S"??

John - you are in good hands with the guy that drew your name.

Anyone else receive their item???? At this point, check your tracking codes and see if they were delivered. It makes it hard on the swap coordinator when folks don't post or email me that they got their item. I know there are at least a couple of people that have received their item but haven't confirmed it. It is also frustrating when folks go silent at this point in the swap.


----------



## duckmilk

> But this would require lots of familiarity among us and it fails when someone forgets about it halfway thru.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Hence Kenny's suggestion that if someone doesn't participate in the banter, drop him. It's nice to hear conversation from the participants and learn a little about them.


----------



## recycle1943

Since I'm relatively new here this was my first organized swap. Not my first swap by a long shot as I've initiated swaps with more than several different LJ's but this will most likely be my last organized swap for several of the reasons already mentioned. 
Not to mention the fact that I'm not as well versed in the wood shop as nearly everybody else here. I do one or two things very well and seem to be inept at so many of the other things that occur here.
So - I want to thank Earl for his efforts and if another swap comes up that fits my expertise I may participate


----------



## MSquared

My daughter's name is Morgan. (Actually a family name, not a fad name) My 6'-4" burly friends son's name is Morgan. When I say; 'Ah! that's my daughters name' in a social situation, he gets kinda pissed!  I think their names are just fine in either case.


----------



## duckmilk

Morgan Fairchild comes to mind.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Morgan Fairchild comes to mind.
> 
> - duckmilk


Morgan La Fey…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Morgan Fairchild comes to mind.
> 
> - duckmilk


ha cha cha cha :<))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Grant got his "R" and officially earned his complimentary "S"??
> 
> John - you are in good hands with the guy that drew your name.
> 
> Anyone else receive their item???? At this point, check your tracking codes and see if they were delivered. It makes it hard on the swap coordinator when folks don t post or email me that they got their item. I know there are at least a couple of people that have received their item but haven t confirmed it. It is also frustrating when folks go silent at this point in the swap.
> 
> - EarlS


I haven't received mine yet.

Also not being silent.

Also Morgan Freeman. That fits right?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Not to mention the fact that I m not as well versed in the wood shop as nearly everybody else here. I do one or two things very well and seem to be inept at so many of the other things that occur here.
> So - I want to thank Earl for his efforts and if another swap comes up that fits my expertise I may participate
> - recycle1943


Dick, I didn't believe that so I looked at your projects. You've made tons of incredible things. So "not as well versed" is a pretty big misstatement! That, and the fact that lots of what you've done look like great swap items - boxes, bowls, small inlaid items that would fit in a flat rate shipping box, etc. - don't sell yourself short, Dick! I think all of us have made some statement about feeling inferior in this group, but I think I'm the only one who actually IS. The rest of you are incredible.

-Edit to add: Earl, thanks for letting me know Allstate drew my name!


----------



## JohnMcClure

A question for the machinists in the group:
My fancy new CNC router is so nice, I want to push it to the limit and try a serious aluminum project.
I have a 3/4" thick plate of 6061 aluminum and I intend to cut some parts out of it; I plan to use a 1/8" or 3/16" carbide endmill. Looking for speeds and feeds online, information is all over the place. Could one of you point me in the right direction?


----------



## MSquared

Duck, Kelley, (Bill, that was digging deep, kudos!) Yes. Yes and Yes. Tony, she's a looker with an Irishman for a father! Do the math…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Contact the tooling manufacturer, see what they say. From there see if the mill can pull off those power requirements and remain stable with the reaction from the tool being pushed hard in aluminium vs. the intended medium.


----------



## GrantA

John there are lots of variables, flute count, coating, cut depth, coolant etc just get extra cutters, go faster til it breaks then slow it down for the next one ;-p


----------



## duckmilk

> Also Morgan Freeman. That fits right?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 Uhm, er, only if you are of that persuasion

Dick, I also looked at your projects, incredible stuff, way above my ability, and you have been active in this swap, and you sent your item. I don't understand. 
The last beer swap I sent a (cough) bottle opener. Nothing like the stein (with glitter) that AZ Dave sent me in the first one or the laser engraved bottle opener that Mike sent me. I'm more of a carpenter not a woodworker, and I skip swaps that scare me. But, I continue to comment with my mouth open and brain shut off.


----------



## HokieKen

John - what's your minimum spindle speed on your spindle? Probably that. And HSS is probably better than carbide for Aluminum. Also use spiral fluted cutters not straight. Bigger is better because there's more room for chip clearance. TiCN coating if you have a choice. Let me know cutter details, spindle speed range and I'll give you some speed/feed suggestions and a rundown on what indicates one or the other needs to be adjusted.


----------



## HokieKen

And Morgan Fairchild got me through puberty. Morgan Freeman wasn't there.


----------



## Lazyman

Maybe just a check in 2 weeks before would be all it takes just make sure they are still participating in the swap and no shipping until the check-in is complete. If there is no pulse from someone, the moderator could give the MIA swappers recipeints name to the MIA's shipper.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> don't sell yourself short, Dick! I think all of us have made some statement about feeling inferior in this group, but I think I'm the only one who actually IS. The rest of you are incredible.


John, I agree with you that Dick makes some nice stuff, but so do you.

Heck, I've only been making stuff for a couple years at this point. My first project was October of 2016. I've still got plenty of mistakes to get out of my system. I even shipped a few of them, but my recipient seemed pleased, and I'm happy with what I got, so it's all good.

I do feel bad for Earl because he's got to deal with the people who aren't responding for whatever reason. But I'm confident he'll pull up his big boy pants and deal with it. Or ask some of us for help if needed.

Have a good day, gents. Cape-lifting day is tomorrow!


----------



## bndawgs

Perhaps a certified letter to someone's house asking for an update is in order?


----------



## doubleG469

> Sorry John "extreme northeast" is not secret code for southeast TX
> 
> - GrantA


Could have been, Texas is pretty big… lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lately I have been looking back on past swaps. There have been a lot of them! I tried to make a list:
Surprise swap X2
Box swap X2
Beer swap X2
Knife swap
Plane swap
Screwdriver swap
Marking layout swap X2
Shop art swap
Saw swap
Pipe swap
Mallet swap X2
Marking knife swap
Dovetail swap
Did I miss any? There have been some absolutely amazing stuff come from these swaps. Not to mention we have made some amazing friends along the way. I am looking forward to tomorrows reveal to see some more great stuff posted. But I always hate to see a swap end.

Earl, if there is someone not getting a project, let us know. I think I could "turn" something out in a day that would help fill the gap. I've done it before. (Right Dave)  Let me be the first to say thanks for running this swap and you have done an incredible job!


----------



## doubleG469

I only get intimidated when Kenny wears his cape… and no shorts…

I agree don't let people ruin the flow of the swaps but what chaps my hide on it is the ones who don't ship still had a swap item delivered to them. We have had this a couple times and very stand up gents jumped in and put together something worth sharing for the guy who got short changed.

But then again, I still believe my word is bond and a handshake binds a contract, so what do I know….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I only get intimidated when Kenny wears his cape… and no shorts…
> 
> - doubleG469


Ala Captain Underpants?


----------



## EarlS

At this point, it looks like everyone should receive a swap item. Dick (Recycle1943) helped me out with a spare for one of the folks that didn't ship due to family emergency. I think the other person shipped, but I also had some help from an anonymous benefactor who will be revealed when the item arrives (hopefully Friday).

Otherwise, I'm just not certain if folks received their item and if they remember that the reveal is based on their pictures of what they received. I'll try and spell it all out in the "Reveal" email tonight.

Yeti - you just posted Kenny's secret superhero identity. Now he's going to have to go back into the superhero protection program and get a new identity. That's how it works. Anyone else watch The Incredibles I and II???


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Earl. I had it covered.


----------



## PoohBaah

I don't even know what to say to that. I am just glad I didn't have any coworkers looking over my shoulder when I refreshed the page.


----------



## HokieKen

You're welcome Pooh.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well our mighty postal service is going to let my recipient down. I shipped Priority on Monday and the destination was in the 2 day window so should be there Wednesday. I checked yesterday and it still showed in Indianapolis. Today it is finally in a southern state but it does not seem that it will get delivered until tomorrow.

So 2 day priority mail took 4 days. Sorry to my recipient.


----------



## EarlS

It seems like USPS is getting worse with 2-3 day delivery and it is more like 3-5 days. On the other hand, the alternatives are generally considerably more expensive and harder to find a location where you can drop off a box without it being prepaid.


----------



## HokieKen

It's just because you guys are in Iowa and Indiana. There's a delay due to the time travel required to bring your packages into the 21st Century. Sometimes the ponies get tired too.


----------



## bndawgs

UPS has 20% off ground shipments again. of course i found that out after i just sent something out


----------



## DavePolaschek

> On the other hand, the alternatives are generally considerably more expensive and harder to find a location where you can drop off a box without it being prepaid.


If I'm pressed for time, I'll use the UPS Store near work. They'll box it up, ship it and everything for a not horrible price, as long as I'm not shipping something too heavy.

Can't beat the USPS for shipping a block of ironwood though. Cut it to fit a flat rate box, and watch them try to lift it.


----------



## HokieKen

The flat rate boxes were brilliant on USPS part. In a lot of cases, people are probably paying more to ship stuff than they would by weight. But, with free boxes always available and a pre-set price, it's just so much easier to keep a selection of boxes around and not have to worry about how much it weighs.


----------



## EarlS

One of these days I want to fill a pre-paid box full of rusty old nails and screws and such and send it to Kenny just to see if it arrives in an undamaged condition or not.


----------



## bndawgs

can probably still get glitter in there as well.


----------



## EarlS

Well of course - glitter is a given. It works great to fill in the cracks, truly the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I hate when I get glitter in my crack.

Erm. I imagine…


----------



## JohnMcClure

What an awesome discussion you guys have had here today.


----------



## JohnMcClure

On another note, thanks for the milling advice folks. Kenny I'll get in touch with you once I get closer to trying this!


----------



## HokieKen

Leave us alone John. Damn grownups…


----------



## Lazyman

Yes but the glitter that real mean get in the cracks is iron filing from a hacksaw, grinder, or swarf from their mill. It's literally scattered all around my shop after my swap project because it was too cold or raining while I was doing it.


----------



## HokieKen

Wet swarf in your crack = a wedge-shaped mold Nathan. I hope you sent it as a bonus item.


----------



## Bluenote38

> What an awesome discussion you guys have had here today.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


 Which part was awesome-er (est)... Logan's" Daughter or I'm thinking Captain Underpants


----------



## duckmilk

> Don t worry Earl. I had it covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Who'd you hire to wear your cape for the picture?


----------



## EarlS

ow,ow,ow,ow,ow,ow,ow - I almost had that image out of my head.

I think Kenny got one of those illusion mirrors.

The mass emailing is complete. The final instructions have been sent.

*IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!*

Hopefully everyone has received, or will receive, their swap item in time for the reveal. If USPS is slow, we could wind up dragging this out over the weekend which will just kill Dave K, Kenny, and all of the other slackers that didn't play along and want to see what they missed. There is some seriously nice stuff…....

While we wait - here is a beer swap teaser:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Kenny, I thought your wife told you not to share that photo with anyone. I know who the father of my neighbors son is now.

Earl, I can wait patiently, I have friends in low places so I've already had a sneak peak at some of the loot.


----------



## Lazyman

Can't unsee that!

I got your reminder to post reveal pictures Earl. Thanks for running a fun swap. A reminder to everyone that you have until the 18th to reveal what you got. After that it's fair game to post your own picture if they haven't by then.


----------



## EarlS

Some folks that haven't received their swap item yet. Please check your tracking numbers and verify the current status of the delivery.

Dave - you know Kenny isn't in the swap so whatever pictures (like the one above) are not officially licensed, or condoned by the owners of this establishment and may not represent the views of this station.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so reveals in 5 hours :<))))))) OR NO :<((((( ? ? ?


----------



## jeffswildwood




----------



## EarlS

Yep - tomorrow starts at midnight


----------



## jeffswildwood

> so reveals in 5 hours :<))))))) OR NO :<((((( ? ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Depends on time zone! Midnight on the east coast is like 9 o'clock on the west! ))))))))) (But not my call)


----------



## EarlS

Someone has to be first and it might as well be Tony….

As for the left coast, right coast thing…..... it's all relative.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Reveal is tomorrow? How about a teaser?


----------



## duckmilk

I think Kenny already had the first reveal, albeit not swap related.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tony, I can speak from personal experience. Revealing early doesn't get you in trouble. Not to your face anyway.


----------



## EarlS

Half the fun of reveal is to see who breaks first and posts.


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser…. ?


----------



## EarlS

What the heck. It's my swap… I'm going in….

I was the lucky recipient of a gorgeous segmented walnut lidded vase:




























and a wooden pocket knife (this way I won't cut myself too bad)



















Both items came from Poospleasures (Vernon). Due to some unexpected circumstances I didn't get the best part - His original intention was to deliver it to me in person so we could meet him and his wife. I'm hoping to get a rain check on that. Thank you very much Vernon!!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

It got caught on I465 going round and round like a friend of mine did when he went on spring break. He spent 7 hrs on I465 and didn't realize it. He may have under the weather and it was at night.


> Well our mighty postal service is going to let my recipient down. I shipped Priority on Monday and the destination was in the 2 day window so should be there Wednesday. I checked yesterday and it still showed in Indianapolis. Today it is finally in a southern state but it does not seem that it will get delivered until tomorrow.
> 
> So 2 day priority mail took 4 days. Sorry to my recipient.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## GrantA

Daang Tony that ain't even right! Earl said nobody goes first but him lol

Nice score Earl! Great work Vernon!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Well the cats out of bag let the pictures begin.
My great items from recycle1943. Thanks for swap item Dick. Two beautiful ring bowls and a unique golf club bottle holder


----------



## Oni

Can I reveal before my swap buddy gets his package, it arrives Friday.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

FIRST ITEM : IS A WONDERFUL MALLET PERSONALIZED WITH A JOCK ON ONE SIDE AND TONY THE TIGER ON OTHER I SIMPLY LOVE IT



















SECOND ITEM : IS ONE LITTLE WONDERFUL PLANE … A REAL LOOKER IT IS WITH THE SAME PERSONALIZATION AS THE MALLET










NEXT UP IS ONE LITTLE WONDERFUL BOW SANDER I THINK THIS IS MY FAVORITE of ALL THOU EVERYTHING IS GR8










ALL THIS GR8 WORK WAS DONE FOR ME BY John McClure thank you so much John I just love it all he even sent extra sandpaper with it. He even put my name on apron of jock *WOOO HOOOOO :<)))))))))))))))*


----------



## Woodmaster1

Awesome projects and congratulations on you good fortune.


----------



## Lazyman

Well, it's definitely midnight somewhere

I got these wild woods from Jeff. See what I did there? Jeffswildwood. Not sure my pictures do it justice but this is basically a shop jewelry box to hold a fine set of Grace USA screwdrivers 



























You can see the bonus multibit screwdriver he added to the package as well. The box is oak, walnut, spalted maple and silver maple (I think he said). His uniquely shaped handles are really comfortable to hold and will be a joy to use. He achieved an incredibly silky smooth but not slick finish that I'm sure will add to the joy. The first impression when we saw the box was that he had made a box with dueling pistols. When we looked inside and saw the pairs of different woods , we decided they are dueling screwdrivers.

Really excellent work Jeff. These will be a cherished addition to my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I'm gone for an evening and the joint goes nuts!

Just got back from seeing these dudes:









Open for these dudes:









It was pretty stinkin' awesome. But then I come home to early reveals??!! Kenny must have been a very good boy!


----------



## Lazyman

Really cool John! I particularly like the sander too. Those would definitely earn a spot on my tool wall.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice vase Vernon. I'm going to have to figure out how to turn a decent finial like that. Seems like mine just keep getting smaller and smaller until I screw it up. And your wooden pocket knives are always one of my favorites.

Those are great ring bowls, Dick.. I just recently got a ringmaster so I'm always on the lookout for an interesting pattern. Half the fun is just figuring out how the heck they did THAT.


----------



## Turns4wood

My thought on this is it is great to know who you are making for and a little bit of their background. That way they don't end up with another toaster so to speak I have done other swaps and it is always great to build for their interests. As far as reveal date send a date that projects need to be done but let people post when projects are done during a certain window of time that way it entices people to get their project done during that window of time.
Jerry


----------



## Bluenote38

So my swap buddy was Gr8Hunter (Tony). What great stuff. Opened the packing and out of the layers of bubble wrap and cardboard an amazing box appeared.










Cherry with a beautifully figured Walnut top.



















For as great as the box is the contents are better.

A full set if Grace shaft screwdrivers










The handles are Mahogany and Maple and










are color coded dark for Flat tips and light for Phillips.

I can't say how happy I am to have such a wonderful set. I've looked at the shafts for sometime now and never pulled the trigger on them.

They are as handsome as they are useful. And to top it off Gr8Hunter personalized the set with a brass plate.

Well done Tony and thank you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Awesome stuff so far, gents! It's looking like a great swap, with a good set of surprises.

Oni, you can post what you received, but don't post what you sent until your recipient has posted it first.

I got a destroyed box from Bill Berklich (who also waited until it was Friday to post).










But everything inside was ok. Good job with the bubble-wrap, Bill!










It's a saw sharpening vise, and some felt for lining the jaws, a split-nut driver, and a file holder for filing the teeth on a saw flat, which is the first step you do before sharpening a saw. Bill even tried his hand at carving on the vise, and it's a pretty result. A couple of my co-workers commented on the decoration when I was doing show & tell at lunch.

They'll definitely get used, Bill! Thanks!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Awesome stuff so far, gents! It's looking like a great swap, with a good set of surprises.
> 
> Oni, you can post what you received, but don't post what you sent until your recipient has posted it first.
> 
> I got a destroyed box from Bill Berklich (who also waited until it was Friday to post).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But everything inside was ok. Good job with the bubble-wrap, Bill!
> 
> They'll definitely get used, Bill! Thanks!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROFL… My wife says Homeland opened it because they could not figure out what it was ;-) To twist a phrase from Red Green if it's not handy at least it's handsome.


----------



## RichBolduc

I was the winner of the DoubleG469 swap  Gary is a turner and apparently my purchase of a Laguna 18|36 made him go out and buy a Lagun 24|36. I guess I'm a bad influence. Gary sent me 2 turned pieces as my main gifts. The first is a bowl which my wife has already claimed for the kitchen table decoration as it has lovely bark inclusions and ring patterns on it. The other is a birds mouth vase which is sitting on display on our hutch. For the bonus gift, he made me a set of Raptor jigs for aligning my CBN wheels to the proper angle for sharpening with a Wolverine system!!! 














































More images

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Great projects by everyone. I'm glad the Progress pictures didn't show the finished items or everyone would have been getting the swap coordinator's name as their swap buddy.

I will admit I'm jealous of Kenny's reveal though. Who bought him tickets to see The Mighty Oak Ridge Boys AND Alabama??? I guess that qualifies as a wood project. After all Oak is a wood.

I've added a 4th column to show who has revealed their swap item. Once it has been revealed, please post your entry on the Project tab. Use 2019 Spring Swap as a tag for future reference.


----------



## TomGrin

I lucked out and got Earl himself as my swap buddy. He sent me this awesome clock! Walnut and quatersawn oak for the frame and beautiful walnut figure for the body. the face of the clock looks like a Frank Loyd Wright stained glass and has several species. 




































Awesome job buddy! Thanks for running this swap.


----------



## EarlS

Glad you like it Tom. I think your pictures look better than the ones I took. I had it boxed up and realized I forgot to take pictures so I opened it back up and snapped a few pictures.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I lucked out and got Earl himself as my swap buddy. He sent me this awesome clock! Walnut and quatersawn oak for the frame and beautiful walnut figure for the body. the face of the clock looks like a Frank Loyd Wright stained glass and has several species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job buddy! Thanks for running this swap.
> 
> - TomGrin


I have got to learn how Earl does this stuff!!


----------



## PoohBaah

The projects are looking awesome.

Mine, headed to SE Texas is out for delivery today. Again I apologize for the USPS.

I just got the notice that mine will be to me on Monday afternoon. So I will just sit here and squirm in anticipation looking at all your awesome projects.


----------



## psoper

Wow I am very impressed. Nice job, Layman
I will put both to immediate use and the screwdriver handle makes me want to finally try multi-axis turning


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I expected to see some really nice stuff this morning and it was here! Nathan, I'm glad you like the screwdriver set. Now I guess it's my turn.

My swap partner was Andrew, Thefridge. I said he must have looked in my shop and saw exactly what I would need.










This is what he sent. A fibonacci gauge and a small mallet, both made from Argentine lignum vitae. What a beautiful wood! Both are items I definitely needed.










This is the gauge. I have always wanted a set of these to help with my box making and design. When it arrived, I began measuring all my boxes I have to see how close I came. I also began watching videos to figure out how to use them effectively.










This is the mallet. I was in the mallet swap and received some wonderful mallets. I use them all the time but they were all larger beaters. I didn't have a small one for more delicate detail work. Now I do. This one is going to see a lot of work! The shape is just perfect.










I really like the set. The finish is just perfect, smooth as silk. Andrew thanks for the set. Seems you knew just what I needed!.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Double post


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Mine, headed to SE Texas is out for delivery today.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Happy to hear that PooBaah! ;-)



> It's a saw sharpening vise, and some felt for lining the jaws, a split-nut driver, and a file holder for filing the teeth…
> -Dave - Minneapolis


That's the reason I'd lean toward name selection BEFORE progress pics: I can't imagine a more perfect gift for Dave P, yet for many other folks hand saw sharpening isn't on the radar. Curious, Bill B, had you planned that all along? It looks awesome, and the decoration on it is gorgeous!

-
Those are some amazing swap items folks! I'm blown away.


----------



## doubleG469

What great items so far!

My swap buddy was Jerry (turns4wood) and he sent a beautiful ogee shaped bowl and a soon to be used ALOT mallet. Thank you again Jerry.


----------



## jeffswildwood

So far some really super work showing up! Lots of wood turning this time. The bowls I saw so far makes me think I need to practice! And Tony, looking at that screwdriver set you made, I may need some lessons from you. Earl, that clock! Wow. Not to mention some beautiful hand planes showing up. Great work everyone, now let's see some more!


----------



## bndawgs

I was going to suggest a clock swap next, but Earl kind of set the bar a little too high there.


----------



## PoohBaah

> I was going to suggest a clock swap next, but Earl kind of set the bar a little too high there.
> 
> - Steve


+1 for that comment


----------



## RichBolduc

Earl always sets the bar way to high… Even in swaps he doesn't participate in… He set the bar to high by sending out like a dozen of his dice mallets and beer.

Rich



> I was going to suggest a clock swap next, but Earl kind of set the bar a little too high there.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## poospleasures

Hi All, 
This is one of the best days of the swap. Frist off all thank you Earl for running a great swap event. Your guidance made it easy for me to be evolved and enjoy. Next a big thank you for the wonderful items sent to me my swap sender Woodmaster 1 as he is #1. Upon opening the shipping box look what I found







! Wow was I pleasantly surprised by so many very well made items. Here we go with one at a time







! A very unusual end grain cheese board. First end grain one I have seen. Then







the two shaker boxes which were embossed Woodmasters name and logo plus a Merry Christmas wish and even some holly and berrys. And then







the turned handled reversible two ended screw driver. Also the very special USA flagged w/Eagle lever action beautifully turned pen.







! Thanks you Woodmaster 1 for all items which will go into my memories for years to come.


----------



## poospleasures

Sorry I messed up this post. But please do click on the pictures which do not open in my above post as you will want to see the rest of the items Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap you guys suck! Gettin' all this awesome stuff and I'm just trying to find something 1/2 as nice on eBay to buy myself 

Vernon, I always love seeing your wooden knives. Perfect for 7-fingers-Earl. And he can keep the other 3 in that beautiful lidded box.

Beautiful bowls Dick. I'm curious about the "golf club bottle holder" and how it works?

John - you sandbagger!! Wah, wah, my stuff isn't good enough for you guys wah wah… Horse hockey! Those are awesome swap items! That rabbet plane looks like a handy bugger and I've never seen a bow sander quite like that one. Great score on that package Tony. The lasered personalization is top notch. Mallet looks like a head breaker too ;-)

Jeff gave me a sneak peek at what he was making but I hadn't seen the finished product. That set came out great! I like the copper ferrules with those woods and that box is perfect. The red felt lining gives a nice splash of color that compliments the woods very well. That spalted wood base and split-panel lid makes for one great looking box!

Holy crap I would have babies with that quilted Walnut on Tony's box! Love the octagon-shaped handles with the balls on top. That's probably one of the best screwdriver handle shapes I have. Only, I could never make them, mine are purchased… Very cool brass plate for Bill and I like the magnet to latch the box. Good get Bill.

Dammit… got a meeting. I hate real life. I'll get to the rest of you suckers in a bit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice stuff there Vernon! Woodmaster is a wood master! I for one, am glad you are OK and was able to complete this swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Darn, for some reason I keep getting double posts today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So is it greedy of me to be waiting for the email saying Earl made two dozen clocks and we're all getting one?

Ok, then.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Hi All,
> 
> Upon opening the shipping box look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> - poospleasures


 Dang, I have a brand somewhere - I shoulda thought of it… Really Nice looking swap items.


----------



## RichBolduc

hahahaha I wouldn't put it past him… or him saying "Well, I still have all the jigs and templates out… I can make a few dozen by the end of the weekend if anyone else wants one"

Rich



> So is it greedy of me to be waiting for the email saying Earl made two dozen clocks and we're all getting one?
> 
> Ok, then.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*... stupid delays.


----------



## Lazyman

Phil, hopefully that shoulder plane works okay. I was still tuning right up to the end and it probably could use a little more fine tuning. I think it works for softwood but I was having a little trouble while testing with some of the hardwoods. As this was my first attempt at making a plane of any kind, please let me know how it works out.

Over the top Earl. I would love to see a blog on how you do what you do. .

Woodmaster, Cool shaker box.. I may have to give that a try.

Fridge, that lignum vitae is something special. I need a fibinaccii gauge. Every turner should probably have one.

Nice persuader and bowl Jerry.


----------



## RichBolduc

So much for getting work done today… I keep refreshing this thread.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Project posted
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408985


----------



## doubleG469

With all the cool stuff coming out, I am going to have to go back into the shop and get Rich a couple more cool items in the mail. I feel like I left him hanging here.

lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Great more stuff for my wife to confiscate…lol

Rich



> With all the cool stuff coming out, I am going to have to go back into the shop and get Rich a couple more cool items in the mail. I feel like I left him hanging here.
> 
> lol
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## doubleG469

> I need a fibinaccii gauge. Every turner should probably have one.
> 
> - Lazyman


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## RichBolduc

Kings Fine Woodworking just posted a video and free plans for one within the past week I believe.

Rich



> I need a fibinaccii gauge. Every turner should probably have one.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## PoohBaah

https://kingsfinewoodworking.com/collections/project-plans-for-sale/products/plans-for-the-golden-ratio-calipers



> Kings Fine Woodworking just posted a video and free plans for one within the past week I believe.
> 
> Rich
> 
> I need a fibinaccii gauge. Every turner should probably have one.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I fixed your pictures PoosPleasures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow was I pleasantly surprised by so many very well made items. Here we go with one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very unusual end grain cheese board. First end grain one I have seen. Then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the two shaker boxes which were embossed Woodmasters name and logo plus a Merry Christmas wish and even some holly and berrys. And then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the turned handled reversible two ended screw driver. Also the very special USA flagged w/Eagle lever action beautifully turned pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you Woodmaster 1 for all items which will go into my memories for years to come.
> - poospleasures


What an incredible array of projects and gifts! I had some clock-related thoughts but I'll keep them to myself now out of shame. 
And that shoulder plane Nathan made… I didn't make the second rabbet plane I intended to keep for myself (ran out of time, but still have the wood), that was hard enough, but the complexity of the angles and slots in that shoulder plane is intimidating to think about!


----------



## GrantA

OK my turn, I got a mystery package from Phil Soper, with two items inside. One's a large carving mallet made from a laminated blank - very cool! The other I honestly had no clue. I asked Dave K since he wasn't in the swap and learned it's a veneer hammer! A little reading tells me is definitely something I'd like to try out! 
Thanks Phil! Oh and check out the knurling on the veneer handle, outstanding!


----------



## doubleG469

Grant that veneer hammer would come in handy with edge banding projects as well!


----------



## EarlS

It's really difficult paying attention to work and not having LJ on my screen every time my boss walks by. Guess I'll have to wait until after work to go through all of the reveals and comments. For now, I can do a quick browse and see what cool new project is posted.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, that's probably the package I would have liked the best. I can't even tell you how long a saw vise has been on my list! My saw vise is 2 pieces of oak scrap screwed together at one end. That's a beauty and the carving and the decorative profiles make it something I would enjoy looking at even if I was filing a saw. The split nut driver and jointer are perfect add-ons 

Gary's turned into a wizard on the lathe. I love the live edge birdsmouth bowl! The bark inclusions in the big bowl make it really unique too. Not bad for a Texan ;-) Raptor gauges look awesome too!

Earl. Wow. That thing is gorgeous. I actually want to make one of those so please post some links for the works and the plans if you used any. If the pendulum actually works and actually drives the mechanics then I'm probably going to have to kick myself in the nose for being such a hack. Seriously grade A.

Nathan, the plane looks spectacular! No small feat there and your first whack at it too? Awesome man. And you know that screwdriver handle piques my curiosity  Looks like a 5-axis turning? That's really impressive.

Dang Fridge makes sexy stuff! He must swap favors with the devil for some of the wood he gets. That little tapper is a need and the Fibonacci gauge has been on my list for a while now. That's a great package you got Jeff!

Nice bowl and a mean looking mallet for Gary! Great work turns4wood )

George always delivers something unique and this is no exception. Those Shaker boxes are awesome! The cheese board is a very unique and complex end-grain patter too. Very handsome. I think the pen is my favorite though. That's a proud lookin' piece!

That's a sexy veneer hammer Grant! I've wanted to make one of those and do away with my rubber J-roller. That's a nice one. Great looking carver's mallet too. Very well-done Phil!


----------



## Turns4wood

Hi all so time to post and I am honored to receive not one but two very cool projects from Dave Polaschek. I will let the photos speak for themselves.
First is a hand hewn box made of butternut and a carved lid made out of African Mahogany then to top it off a plane that has a resemblance of a 1930's Auburn speedster. It's body is made from spalted birch African mahogany and elm with an ipe sole and it works making smooth shavings thanks Dave it will be put to use and will find a place of honor in my shop.

Jerry


----------



## RichBolduc

Man… This is turning in to a Plane swap… lol

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Slick work Polaschek! That's a really unique shape for that smoother and the box looks great. Hell, it looks like the plane even works ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I have to sit here all day at work looking at these awesome projects. So want to go home and work in something.


----------



## HokieKen

Just quit your job Steve. Your wife said she doesn't mind.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Slick work Polaschek! That s a really unique shape for that smoother and the box looks great. Hell, it looks like the plane even works ;-)


Thanks, Kenny. Glad you like it, Jerry!

As for it working, the teaser yesterday was my "proof of function" photo from it.

And yeah, I stared at photos of a 1935 Auburn Speedster before shaping the plane.










Glad it worked out. I used the last of stabilized spalted elm on this one. Going to have to make more soon.


----------



## GrantA

> Man… This is turning in to a Plane swap… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## HokieKen

Where's the fender flares Dave? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow wow wow wow!!! This is fantastic.

Vernon EXCELLENT job on that vase. Love it. I might have you make me one the wife and kids can use as my urn. I just want you to put those plastic googly type eye on it when you're done. The knife is stellar. I have one and they are really a small piece of art. Well done! Congrats Earl!

Recycle, Awesome job on the segmented bowls. The one on the left in the pictures has a shiny ring to it, looks like copper or an epoxy fill. Probably just a curly ring. Looks awesome for sure. Congrats Woodmaster.

John, excellent kit! I agree with Tony, I think the bow sander would be my favorite. I've had one of those on my "someday" list for a long while. Congrats Tony.

Awesome box and set of drivers Jeff! I like the red in the back as well. Great shapes and good wood species. Those Grace drivers are super nice as well. Congrats Nathan.

Tony, those driver handles are the bomb diggity. The box is GORGEOUS with that walnut on top. The brass tag is an awesome customization as well. Congrats Bill.

Bill, PHENOMINAL!! Not sure we have had a saw sharpening vise in a swap and that's a looker. Awesome vise accessories too. I have, and use, one of the old manufactured metal ones and would rather stare at that hand carved gem when sharpening. Definitely a win! Congrats Dave, couldn't have went to a better person for this.

Gary, man you have become a turning fool!! That bird's mouth vase is exceptionally cool. I haven't made a vase like that but it's high on the list for me. I truly dig the live edge top. Excellent work. Great job hooking him up with the jig templates. At least he got something out of it, sounds like his wife stole the rest. Seriously awesome man. Congrats Rich.

Earl, put me down for swap leftover please. Honestly, does the pendulum work to make the clock work? What hardware did you buy for that? I need to make that. I need to make that kind of badly now. WOW! Please do a blog or write up on the mechanics. Tom, you lucky SOB.

Nathan, your 50 axis turning is awesome. That's a crazy shape and still looks comfy. Great job on the plane as well! Congrats Phil!

Fridge, amazing figured wood. That mallet size is probably the handiest in any shop. Seriously having a few that small laying around is super handy. The Fibonacci gauge is also on my "someday" list. Congrats Jeff.

Jerry, awesome ogee bowl and mallet. You could kill a cow with that beast. Congrats Gary.

Woodmaster, way to fill a box full of goodies. Wow. Great cheese board, great screw driver and the shaker box is amazing awesome. I agree with Kenny, I really like the pen kit you used on that. I haven't bought any of those slider style ones but I like a lot of them. I should pull the trigger at some point. That one is awesome. Congrats Vernon.

Phil, awesome veneer mallet. The veneer mallet is awesome. Yopu don't use a veneer mallet everyday but when you want one you're happy you have it. If it's going to take space, it should look good and that one does! Excellent job on both! Congrats Grant.

Great shape on the plane Dave. You're turning into a woodworker after all.  The box looks great. There is carving on the top but I can't see what it is so I'm looking forward to the project post. Congrats Jerry.


----------



## poospleasures

Thanks for the fix John. My post needed that. Big thing is still do not know how I went off base. I have posted other stuff before without that problem. Well maybe next time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

wow, something is up with the site today.


----------



## Pointer

Here is the item Grant sent me. Way cool. I have actually been looking at smaller planes like this to purchase. Thank you sooo much. What a nice gift.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Thanks for the fix John. My post needed that. Big thing is still do not know how I went off base. I have posted other stuff before without that problem. Well maybe next time.
> 
> - poospleasures


No problem vernon. Somehow there was a space between the ! and the link for your picture. 
WHen you post a photo to LJs it's suposed to put a ! then URL then ! with no spaces in between, and somehow that was messed up. If it happens again you can go in to edit post, take out the space, and it should work.

-Edit to add: WOW GRANT that is an awesome plane. Congratulations, Joe! I love the super low angle.


----------



## JohnMcClure

A clock swap starts to sound like a good idea but if I ever make my dream clock I'm keeping it! My plan is to make the mechanism and feature it in the design. It won't be very accurate, but it would be a looker! And it would be huge - like 2ft wide, 3ft tall, with a boat anchor weight for a power source. LOL you'd wind it with a drill!
The face would rotate against a fixed hand; escapement would be visible as well. And it would have a 1950s diner theme.
I planned it out down to the gear ratios while on deployment years ago. Lost the notes and the drawing…


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm thinking Plane swap should be skipped over since like 25% of the reveals so far have been planes with possibly more to come….

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Grant and I were going back and forth on Facebook with showing each other progress pics. You're one lucky man Pointer. That plane is beyond bad ass.

Rich



> Here is the item Grant sent me. Way cool. I have actually been looking at smaller planes like this to purchase. Thank you sooo much. What a nice gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pointer


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent job on the plane Grant! DTs look stellar and the cap is sleek. Low angle is definitely cool. Should be a nice edge trimmer to grab off the shelf for sure. Congrats Joe.


----------



## EarlS

I guess I didn't get the memo about this being a plane swap. Grant sent me some progress pictures and a video of the mill in action. That is another amazing plane.

A clock swap would be fun. I have pictures and ideas galore, plus a couple dozen movements. Sadly, I'm out of the swap rotation until the house is built.

For Dave and Kenny - the movement is just a little plastic battery powered movement from Klockit. I'm not clever enough to figure out and build a real movement for a clock. I'm like the Wizard of Oz - don't look behind the curtain.


----------



## doubleG469

Dave thanks for the compliment, the birdsmouth is fun and your round carbide comes in very handy when doing them.

edit: and I owe the addiction that is turning to Kenny. A side swap we were doing was going to involve him turning some whiskey tumblers for me and well being the addict that I am, I went out and bought a lathe and it's been downhill from there.

Still need to do those tumblers… need some nice dry white oak… hmmm


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, something like that will be one of the first on my list when I get the new to me lathe up and running. My wife would love one for sure. Great job man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Where's the fender flares Dave? ;-)


I'm just not that good yet, Kenny. :-/

Nice work, Grant! I've still got my first DT infill plane in progress, so I've got an idea of what's involved, and you done good.


----------



## Bluenote38

All ya'all are just killin' me. Glad it wasn't a plane swap or I'd of had to quietly slink away. What a ton of amazing projects. I'm sad I'm out for the next one too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Great shape on the plane Dave. You're turning into a woodworker after all.  The box looks great. There is carving on the top but I can't see what it is so I'm looking forward to the project post. Congrats Jerry.


Coming this evening, Dave. Here's a shot of the carved lid to tide you over until then.


----------



## Pointer

No doubt Grant did a superb job on the plane. I am indeed a lucky guy. Just so everyone knows, I have had some family issues that have kept me out of the shop. I will get my swap item sent as soon as I can. Hopefully another couple days. Earl and my recipient both know about this. Sorry for not shipping on time.


----------



## recycle1943

@HokieKen
Beautiful bowls Dick. I'm curious about the "golf club bottle holder" and how it works?

Kenny, because I'm not the sharpest pencil in th box it took me more than several days to figure out the right angles and design. I was looking for a golf driver (wood) that would support a wine bottle and appear to be a driver. It will support nearly any bottle, empty or full but falls when the bottle is taken out.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh, now I'm tracking Dick. I've seen those "magic" bottle holders before but never a golf club type. Clever design )



> ...
> 
> Still need to do those tumblers… need some nice dry white oak… hmmm
> 
> - doubleG469


I've no shortage of White Oak Gary. And it's plenty dry. Just let me know what size you want.

Sweet little plane Grant! That will be awesome for paring glue lines or shaving a little end grain  That mill makes you look good!


----------



## TheFridge

Post to bottom


----------



## doubleG469

> Still need to do those tumblers… need some nice dry white oak… hmmm
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I ve no shortage of White Oak Gary. And it s plenty dry. Just let me know what size you want.
> 
> - HokieKen


Is your truck a short or long bed? Seriously just enough to do 3 tumblers (4×4x12) would probably be sufficient or a couple pieces like that and I'll send you two back!


----------



## PoohBaah

I think I have counted 15 projects have been posted. So there are 8 more out there and I know that 2 of them will be later. Awesome showing so far everyone.


----------



## bndawgs

wait, are we sending rough lumber somewhere to be turned in tumblers? I have some cherry.


----------



## GrantA

Steve do you have any curly cherry? I want enough for a couple pepper mills, about 3×3x12 each. Keep an eye out for me please


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, I still have all these pieces sitting in the back of my truck. Only 5 months now, probably cost me $200 in extra gas. Lol









I'll look this weekend


----------



## HokieKen

Cherry will leak Steve ;-)



> Still need to do those tumblers… need some nice dry white oak… hmmm
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I ve no shortage of White Oak Gary. And it s plenty dry. Just let me know what size you want.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Is your truck a short or long bed? Seriously just enough to do 3 tumblers (4×4x12) would probably be sufficient or a couple pieces like that and I ll send you two back!
> 
> - doubleG469


I gotcha covered Gary… I think. Not sure if I have any that's quite 4" thick. I'll let you know.


----------



## bndawgs

I might have a thick white oak round under the porch. i can look this weekend if i remember.


----------



## bndawgs

do bandsaw blades go bad? i'm looking at an auction of 16 new 93.5 olson 1/4" blades from 2009


----------



## EarlS

Neil - I'm showing 15 reveals on the P S R list as well.

Steve - Is rust an issue on those blades? The boxes haven't been crushed or anything that would kink or bend the blades?


----------



## bndawgs

I wouldn't think rust would be an issue. I believe they are all still in the boxes.


----------



## HokieKen

Rust is definitely an issue. I have never lost a blade to rust but I have had blades that got some bad surface rust on them. If they can get surface rust, it can rust on through. And it doesn't take much to weaken a bandsaw blade. It's kind of a crap shoot if you can't see the blades. Of course, if you only pay 10-20% of the retail cost, even if you loose 1/2 of them to rust, you're ahead of the game.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

From the teeth I can see in the pic, I would bid if it were the right size and price. They look good to me. You could also ask the seller but I assume it's someone who bought a ton and then put in a riser or something so they need 105" blades now. Just a guess of course.


----------



## GrantA

Call Olson and ask what their shelf life is. I'll wait to hear their response.


----------



## bndawgs

It's from a school selling their old stock. They would fit my 14" PM. New ones are around $15 each. I'll watch the auction and see how high the other guy pushes it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

As long as they are boxed chances are no rust.


----------



## Oni

This is the project I received. A beautiful mallet. I think the top is Orange Osage and the handle is Cherry. The handle is shaped perfectly for my hands and the whole piece has a very soft feel. I don't know who to give credit for this as my Swap bubby is Chris, but the package came from Travis and they live in different states. 

















Thank you for the Mallet!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> This is the project I received. A beautiful mallet. I think the top is Orange Osage and the handle is Cherry. The handle is shaped perfectly for my hands and the whole piece has a very soft feel. I don t know who to give credit for this as my Swap bubby is Chris, but the package came from Travis and they live in different states.
> 
> Thank you for the Mallet!
> 
> - Oni


who you send to is not who has your name :<)))


----------



## Oni

Ah, I see. Thanks, GR8HUNTER.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's my plane and the box I shipped it in - I've posted the prototype plane too.

Big wet smoochy thanks to Earl for running a fantastic swap! We love you, man!


----------



## doubleG469

> Cherry will leak Steve ;-) *Right it'll leak, send it to me!*
> 
> I gotcha covered Gary… I think. Not sure if I have any that s quite 4" thick. I ll let you know.
> 
> - HokieKen


Make sure and send me some extra, I'll make you a few for your troubles.


----------



## clieb91

Some really great looking pieces here. I received by box from Oni this afternoon. A wonderful set.










Thank you.

Earl Thanks for setting up the Swap and keeping it running smoothly.

CtL


----------



## Turns4wood

The projects posted show just how talented everyone is and how gracious those getting the swap items are.
Jerry


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, you guys are class acts! Good show fellas.


----------



## TomGrin

I forgot to post the extra pendulums that Earl had sent. They are just as great as the clock.









Thank again Earl.


----------



## EarlS

These swap items are quite spectacular and show that everyone put a lot of time, effort, and creativity into them.

Great Work Everyone!!!

Looks like there are a 6 more people that need to post their reveal pictures.

John McClure
Recycle1943
Poohbaah
Northy185
The Fridge
Sawdust Pirate

Please post your reveal pictures when you get your item so your sender can post it on the project board. If you don't have your item yet and haven't heard from your sender please let me know and we can figure out where things stand.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I haven't received my clock and I haven't heard from you about my clock yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Before this is over, Earl is going to clock me right in the ticker.

See what I did there?


----------



## Bluenote38

> I haven t received my clock and I haven t heard from you about my clock yet.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I do see that he made several…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I haven t received my clock and I haven t heard from you about my clock yet.


I haven't gotten mine either. I wonder if Earl has a thing against Daves.


----------



## EarlS

I was going to make everyone a clock but Daylight Savings Time got me along with moving and the dog ate my homework.


----------



## Turns4wood

More like chewed on the pendulum but if your nice he might give you a tip or two on how to build one
Jerry


----------



## JohnMcClure

No r for me yet. Mail ran about noon. If its ups, I'm gonna be out with the Inlaws so I'll see it late tonight.


----------



## duckmilk

Took me an hour to read through all of the posts since last night. Now I can't remember who sent whom what, my brain got overloaded, but WOW! This was a swap with so much diversification and so much talent presented. Outstanding work for all of you!
You did a really great job of running this Earl. Congratulations sir!
I'll stay tuned in for the rest of the reveals with anticipation.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was going to make a clock for a swap once. Each number was going to be a different wood work tool. Didn't get done. I wish I had done it after all.


----------



## duckmilk

You could put a PO box door on the backside to access the works Jeff.


----------



## Lazyman

> .
> And that shoulder plane Nathan made… I didn t make the second rabbet plane I intended to keep for myself (ran out of time, but still have the wood), that was hard enough, but the complexity of the angles and slots in that shoulder plane is intimidating to think about!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Thanks John. I was struggling with the geometry of the skew angle and how that determines the angle and shape of the iron but it finally occurred to me that the offcut from the wedge you cut with this method is the perfect template for making the iron. So simple. I think I still have the offcut so I'll try elaborate a little when I finally post my project pics. Cutting the plane iron was a PITA with the tools I have not to mention that it was too cold and wet outside. I think I needed to normalize or anneal that 1095 steel because there were some areas that the hacksaw would not cut. I just hope the dang thing is usable.

Phil, I love the veneer hammer. Bought a hammer a couple of years ago for applying veneer with hot hide glue and applying veneer with that technique is definitely one my favorite woodworking task. Yours looks a lot more comfortable to use than my metal one. Nicely done.

There are some pretty impressive projects here but Grant's plane might be the top contender for most bad-ass so far. I would definitely use that.

That might be fun addition to the swap…do a survey monkey and whoever the bad-ass winner is, Earl will send him a clock and Grant will send the runner up a plane. Of course we could skip the survey and they could just send them to each other. Even better, I'll run the survey and make sure that I get at least one of them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, If a recipient does not post in a timely manner, as in not waiting for the mail (that can't be helped) but just not posting, in the past the builder could post his project on here. What do you think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You could put a PO box door on the backside to access the works Jeff.
> 
> - duckmilk


LOL that would work great Duck. I'm having trouble finding doors now.

Edit, since I made banks out of them, it could be used to "save time" ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have to agree, Grants plane is amazing!


----------



## RichBolduc

I got these today

















Rich


----------



## Lazyman

I forgot to mention that the screwdriver was turned on 4 axes. One centered to make it round and then 3 off axis for making it 3 sided. I made a custom tool rest for my mini lathe so that I can screw down a template that approximates the Wera screwdriver profile. I used a round carbide tool with a follower clamped on the tool shaft that rides against the template to get a consistent shape on each axis. Once I worked out the process, it's really pretty simple. I need to experiment with some other template.shapes but I find the Wera clone pretty nice.


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, Some nice new friends but the look at the cats face makes me wonder if it's plotting a coup or something.


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit, since I made banks out of them, it could be used to "save time" ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 Or the time saving clock.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - At this point, unless you know your recipient is waiting on the mail, (and your tracking number says it hasn't been delivered) I say post your project. If the tracking number says it is delivered, especially if it was earlier in the week or this morning, I say post your project. There were a few folks that were challenging to get to respond.

Rich -* names* - we need to know their names…....

I see a theme here - it goes like this -wah wah wah….earl will send you a clock…... ;+p

I'm flattered and a bit embarrassed. I think Grant's plane is bad ass. Wait though, there are still some really cool things that haven't been revealed yet. Plus all of the planes and screwdrivers had me drooling and envious too. Heck - I can't even begin to figure out how to make the lidded vase I got from Vernon, let alone the loose rings on the finial. Then there is the wood pocket knife with the .45 casing - how cool is that??? Plus, I learn so much from looking at the swap projects and asking myself - How did he do that? and How can I learn how to do that?

I'm just thrilled to be able to participate in swaps like this where some very talented and creative folks are willing to spend time and money making something really special for someone else that they have only "met" on a woodworking forum. That is what makes these swaps special. So I always try to bring my best ideas, and my best work to the swap because I respect everything the rest of the group brings to these swaps immensely. To do any less would be disrespectful to the group.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl you did an exceptional job and honestly, I don't want a clock. I really want to build one though after seeing yours. I can't have a clock sitting around for all the guests to see and when they say "did you make that?" I have to say no…so I definitely need to build this one myself. Tools in the shop however is a different story.


----------



## Lazyman

> Edit, since I made banks out of them, it could be used to "save time" ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Or the time saving clock.
> 
> - duckmilk


I was thinking it prevents anyone from stealing your free time.


----------



## HokieKen

Look y'all Rich got a dog… and a snack for the dog.


----------



## HokieKen

I hate cats so much


----------



## HokieKen

Dave - just lie. I have some Amish-made furniture. It's gorgeous. I just tell people I made it.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I thought it was pretty bad-ass too of course, I'm biased though. Everything looks great!!

Let's see if the project widgets are back working, mine's posted


*POINTER* it's easy to overlook the little message indicator but check your messages when you get a chance


----------



## doubleG469

Grant - I'm gonna shoot ya my address so my plane doesn't get mistakenly sent to Kenny!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I tried that with some of the furniture we have but my last name isn't Stickley…...


----------



## EarlS

Double post - ughhh this is happening a lot. Hopefully Cricket is aware of the problem and aligning the ether or whatever needs to happen.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just got back from the inlaws, still no r for me earl. You've got one next to my name but its inaccurate. Hopefully tomorrow!
I'll post what I sent tony tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## duckmilk

I've noticed some of you are tagging your project posts differently. For them all to show up in the same place, they need to have the same tag. The majority of them are tagged 2019 Spring Swap, without the word surprise. Just trying to be helpful guys.

Funny, I'm not getting double posts. This time


----------



## GrantA

Duck I (and anyone else using swap) have done it exactly as Earl said to in the rules
And I see now *Earl* didn't even follow his own rules..


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone have any interesting or unusual ideas they thought about making but didn't? One of my crazier backup ideas in case of major failure was to use my new ringmaster to make a some assembly required shop vac cyclone from some Baltic birch plywood. Basically I was going to cut the rings to form the cyclone and ship them nested with instructions on how to glue it up. If my 3D printed cyclone wasn't working so well I might have made one for myself by now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I hate cats so much
> 
> - HokieKen


Really?


----------



## GrantA

Zoe is not amused. I'm guessing you've never had a cat Kenny? They're pretty cool


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, another Zoey. My shop cat. Loves to hang out when I'm working.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny - Andy says HI


----------



## recycle1943

Zoe is easier to get along with


----------



## recycle1943

Strabley and Ninja don't really care


----------



## GrantA

Hey Dick are you gonna post a reveal?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have any interesting or unusual ideas they thought about making but didn't?


I don't know about interesting, Nathan, but other ideas I had were a frame-saw or bow-saw. It would have had to ship "some assembly required," though. One of these years I'll make an infill plane, too. If the smoothing plane had gone wrong, I thought about a rabbet or shoulder plane. I'm planning to make one of those for myself at some point, and building two or three for a swap so I can keep one works for me. I'm going to be making some carving knives in the near future, too. Need to find a use for the knife-scale sized pieces of wood I've stabilized.

So that's the ones that were on my list if I couldn't get a plane that would work in time. If I'd gone completely crazy, there's the idea of the porta-shop. I think if I'd started on that right away, I could've made a decent porta-shop or travel-kit in the allotted time. Be interesting to try, but I would've almost certainly ended up with the name of someone whose every tool has a tail.


----------



## GrantA

Double tap got me now


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Double tap got me now


We posted at the same time and neither of them showed up for me for a few minutes, Grant.

I think we're too chatty for the poor LJs software.

Edit to add: or it's allergic to cats.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like I'm going to be herding cats after all…...

Dick - did you post pictures of the swap item you received?

Fridge - are you out there?


----------



## GrantA

Ahh that's why it happened so much yesterday just a lot of activity.


----------



## RichBolduc

The Shepherd is Kona and the cat is King

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Hey Earl in case you missed it scroll up a bit, Duck noticed discrepancies in the tags being used. I just did mine right and wrong so it'll work either way


----------



## recycle1943

GrantA & EarlS - no but here goes


----------



## recycle1943

My swap from RichBolduc

A couple hand planes



















and a couple blocks of wood for turning -










the woods in the planes are interesting because they are totally new to me. I've never seen either one before. pretty sure he said the woods are black palm and Kotolax. Unfortunately, neither plane are working models for one reason or another, but none the less, a very attractive pair.


----------



## RichBolduc

Hi Dick,
Sorry you're having issues with the planes. The rabbet plane does need a wedge, that's the one I couldn't get to work. The larger plane I did have working and it made plenty of shavings. I still have a pile of them on my floor even. Maybe the blade just needs adjusting on it?










Rich


----------



## Turns4wood

So did I see or do i rather see the blades for the planes just too the left of the them and if so what holds the farthest one back together a dowel sorts. Pardon my ignorance. but hey they do look very nice

Jerry


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jerry, the back one has the blade held in by a wedge. Like this:


----------



## TomGrin

Here is the stuff I sent to Fridge. The box is walnut with ebony splines. The top is a Fender guitar shape with a low melting point alloy (158F) inlay for strings. The kazoo is cocobola and bird's eye maple.


----------



## bndawgs

Wow the grain on that top is fantastic.


----------



## bndawgs

Have to paint a plywood bookcase. Should I just get some spray paint or would latex trim paint work?


----------



## Bluenote38

First use of my new screwdrivers.










Wow. Besides looking good they fit my hand perfectly. These are really comfortable to hold and use.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, two more awesome reveals. Those planes are really nice and that box made by Tom is so creative! Nice job guys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Tom!

Steve, prime first, then latex trim paint will be fine.


----------



## GrantA

Today's been great and it's not even lunch  had to take my daughter to dance at 9 and a friend met for breakfast after, had a dish called "Little bit of Chicken Fried"- it's a bowl with home fries, a fried chicken breast on top of that, 2 eggs over medium and white gravy. Plus fresh jalapeño and a smoky hot sauce yum!
Then I had a little time to kill so we went into an antique mall (consignment place) where I know one booth has a lot of tools. I looked at these last time and they were $25 or so, this time they were marked $18 so now they're mine! 
Marked:
H&R Boker
Cast Steel
I'll have to do some research to date them.
Hope yall get some good juju off my post now!


----------



## GrantA

Bo wandered next door to visit, my neighbor has been packing up to move (gonna hate losing them - retired air force, between him being home and Bo I haven't had to be concerned about security!). 
I see this live edge slab under the shelter and said that's cool! He says do you want it? It's about 40×30, I just cleaned up the top a little, if Sara approves this might be my new coffee table (with glass on top probably)


----------



## JohnMcClure

You're having a good day grant! Is the orange a sealer wax or what? Awesome grain and amazingly not cracked


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Bo wandered next door to visit, my neighbor has been packing up to move (gonna hate losing them - retired air force, between him being home and Bo I haven t had to be concerned about security!).
> I see this live edge slab under the shelter and said that s cool! He says do you want it? It s about 40×30, I just cleaned up the top a little, if Sara approves this might be my new coffee table (with glass on top probably)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


My gosh that is beautiful! You lucky dog! Is it cherry??


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like you owe Bo a bone


----------



## JohnMcClure

I really need to catch up on LJ stuff. Need to post the project for the items I sent, need to receive and then reveal my swap item, need to post the soundproof DC enclosure you guys helped with last month, maybe post the lego box I made my boy earlier in the swap…
No time!


----------



## EarlS

Tom - a kazoo!!!!! That's awesome!!! Although, my wife would kill me because I would "play" it all the time. The walnut box with the guitar edge for a handle complete with strings is also a great twist on a box. I like the idea that a box isn't just a boring rectangle. I'm sure Fridge was happy to receive both items.

John - you win the award for the most patience. Poohbaah was your sender. If you don't see your box today check with him on the tracking number.


----------



## HokieKen

Unless you have a mouse problem, what use are cats? They think they're too good to go outside and crap so you have to have a special little wierd box of crap in your house. They aren't going to maim anyone trying to steal your stuff and they ain't gonna chase off the deer that are eating your garden. Hell, you can't even cuddle or wrestle with them. They won't chase a ball or stick and they ain't gonna help you single fellas pick up chicks. Just sayin' I don't get it. But that's okay. The more cats you guys keep, the less I have to throw in the creek ;-))

I'm kidding fellas. I wouldn't throw them in the creek. Probably.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys this is AWESOME! I feel like a kid on Christmas. Neil's package just arrived, a little worse for the wear from USPS. Inside was this GORGEOUS bluetooth speaker box, featuring one of my favorite woods, QS sycamore, and walnut from his family farm.


----------



## GrantA

It's cypress fellas. Clear Epoxy finish in guessing as they're are thick clear drips around the edges on the bottom. The bottom had a coat slapped on too thankfully. 
It's so shiny that is hard to get a good picture outside. Here are a couple more 

















He even had a little cypress knee that he thought would make a good base, one end anyways so I have it too 









I may make a trestle base though with the river recovered cypress I have.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Neil, that's the perfect gift for me. I may copy the idea in a future swap…
The magnets that held the board in broke off during shipping, but I'll mount the receiver onto the back panel no problem. Connecting to it was a breeze.


----------



## GrantA

Whoa John / Neil that's *awesome*!!! Excellent idea


----------



## TheFridge

As always I'm late to the party.

I received this awesome walnut box and kazoo from TomGrin. He cyber stalked me, flattered , to discover I play a little music on the side. so he made me this box with the front part of the lid in the shape of a bass with string inlays. Definitely gonna have to steal this idea one day  and luckily the kids have no idea how to play a kazoo so I don't have much fear in giving to to them.

Thank Tom. Much appreciated.


----------



## GrantA

What's everybody think about a dovetail swap? Here's a link to give an idea


----------



## EarlS

Fridge - glad to hear you are still around. Looks like Tom did a good job on his stalking!!!! I have kazoo envy!!

John - When Neil told me what he was making I couldn't wait to see the final result. What a totally unexpected sap item!!! Sucks that USPS beat the crap out of the box. At least it wasn't too damaged. That makes 2 beat up boxes thanks to the Pony Express.

edit: Grant - you suck again, some more, dang fine looking tree pie you latched onto….. some guys have ALL the luck


----------



## HokieKen

Nice pooh! A BT speaker is an awesome idea. That QS sycamore is sexy too!

Tom, that's a perfect package for Fridge . He plays bass and Kazoo!


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be in for a DT swap Grant!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> What s everybody think about a dovetail swap? Here s a link to give an idea
> 
> - GrantA


Now are you talking dovetail tools, or dovetailed objects? IE any object is suitable as long as it includes a DT or is a tool to make DTs.


----------



## GrantA

Sorry i was thinking dovetail tools which could include dividers, marking knives, marking gauges, squares, saw guides, layout guides, saws, planes, chisels, etc.

If it were a dovetailed item swap then we're wide open for some sliding dumbasses…


----------



## PoohBaah

Great John. I am glad it finally made it and you enjoy it. I thought it was one of those things that we don't realize we want or would use until we have one in the shop.

The QS sycamore is becoming one of my favorite woods especially since it's local.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Began clearing an ugly spot in my yard. Where a walnut tree fell over and is covered with stickers and briers.









While cutting I cut down a plant covered with thorns. I don't think it's locust but need to know if anyone can identify it. I have heard of brierwood, could this be it? Has an awesome grain to it.


















It has a LOT of rays coming from the center outward. Very hard also. I'm going to dry it and turn it. Like to know what it is. Any ideas? It's about 2 and 1/2 inch diameter.


----------



## EarlS

I would have guessed locust Jeff. We have a bush version locust that keeps trying to come up in the trees.

I vote for a sliding dumbass swap, or barring anyone but Kenny being proficient in the process to make such a joint, a dovetail swap sounds interesting. This swap is almost ready to stick a fork into, if a couple folks get their swap items Monday. That means someone else needs to pick up the shillelagh (See how I incorporated St. Patrick's into the discussion???)

Dave P - do I need to make a compilation page or something like that?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, making a compilation post is nice, but if people tagged their projects right (ahem!) a guy wouldn't have to do that. Kinda up to you how much effort you want to put in now that you're passing the torch to Grant for the dovetail swap (see what I did there?).


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, more unique items, a Bluetooth speaker and a kazoo, amazing!
Jeff, what do the thorns look like? Even that probably wouldn't help cause here in TX the locust thorns have thorns on them. I gave some locust to Putty a while back but don't remember what the bark looked like and I'm too lazy to walk down to the lake right now.

We don't have indoor cats Kenny, but we have barn cats. I saw one this afternoon sneaking to the barn with a live mouse in his mouth.

A possum was eating the cat food in the horse barn last night. My wife started popping him with a whip which didn't seem to faze him, but he did go hide behind the feed room. So I set up the live trap and baited it with tuna. Here is what I found this morning:










He is curled up in the picture, but I'm guessing he was 14" long or better with a 1" diameter tail at the base. I dropped him off about 16 miles away at the other end of the lake.


----------



## duckmilk

> Earl, making a compilation post is nice, but if people tagged their projects right (ahem!) a guy wouldn't have to do that. Kinda up to you how much effort you want to put in now that you're passing the *kitty litter box* to Grant for the dovetail swap (see what I did there?).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You didn't phrase it right Dave so I helped


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Duck!

That's a strange looking kitty in your cage. Got the mange or something?


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Duck*, while I was in Iraq, one morning my Wife got up and saw both our cats sitting on the kitchen table, (something they never did), staring down at their food bowls. There was a possum just chowing down on their food. Must have freaked the cats out, *Big Rodent, Big Damn Rodent*. Really freaked my wife out. She woke my Sons up who corralled it into a trash can and put it out. Never to be seen again.

Locust may be correct but It must be a different type. Don't resemble any on my property. I did look up briar wood. Grows in the Mediterranean. Kinda shoots that down.


----------



## HokieKen

What the heck are the live traps with possums for? Kill them ugly things!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Question: Why did the chicken cross the road?

Answer: To prove to the possum it could be done! )))


----------



## HokieKen

That looks like a Locust to me too Jeff. I think it's Honey Locust that has the nasty thorns?


----------



## HokieKen

And if I missed remarking on anyone's projects, apologies. Everything was awesome. I'm really not sure I could pick a favorite. Grant's plane is awesome but Dave's plane is pretty awesome too. I could use both. I have a BT speaker, but it lacks QS Sycamore! And Earl's clock is pure class. A kazoo? Yes please! And so many nice screwdrivers. I'm more than a little jealous of you dudes!


----------



## duckmilk

> Must have freaked the cats out, *Big Rodent, Big Damn Rodent*.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


With LOTS of teeth. We found a possum skeleton once and it is astounding how many little sharp teeth they have.

I killed another cat food eating possum a few months ago Kenny, but the one this time was hiding in a spot that was inaccessible. So to kill it there meant we would have months of rotting rodent to smell. Not the most desirable prospect.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - you mean you dropped him off *IN* the lake so he could go for a swim, right??

A few years back I got most of a possum family lined up, it was a bit bumpy but the truck was up to the task. Fortunately possums are dumber than dirt. I need a bumper sticker that says "I swerve for possums". I try to be an equal opportunity hit and run on raccoons but they are a bit more agile. Plus, the police frown on shooting them in the city limits. Something about discharging a firearm.

A friend of mine had a possum in the basement window well staring at him through the glass. Apparently it got under the cover. Do he taped a kitchen knife to a broom handle and stabbed the possum but didn't kill it. The possum came out of the window well on pure adrenaline and took off dragging the improvised spear along until it the handle hit a tree and the tape broke (not duct tape) and the little bastard ran off into the night. I suppose the moral of the story is use duct tape or maybe don't use a good kitchen knife.

Good to see that Grant is heading up the next swap with a little help from Kenny and Dave.


----------



## doubleG469

I think you guys are missing the next swap here, Bluetooth Planes. working planes with builtin bluetooth speakers… there, you're welcome.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Began clearing an ugly spot in my yard. Where a walnut tree fell over and is covered with stickers and briers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While cutting I cut down a plant covered with thorns. I don t think it s locust but need to know if anyone can identify it. I have heard of brierwood, could this be it? Has an awesome grain to it.
> Like to know what it is. Any ideas? It s about 2 and 1/2 inch diameter.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


The bark looks like Ironwood aka American Hop Hornbeam (Ostrya virginiana) which is very dense, very hard, and generally creamy in color - native to the Eastern Seaboard out to the Plains States. If I read the above correctly though it has thorns? Then most likely Black Locus which is native to the Appalachians.


----------



## HokieKen

That's probably the best possum story ever Earl! I want a video so bad. Think he can recreate it? ;-)

That possum wasn't inaccessible in that trap Duck. You shoulda poked him with a kitchen knife!


----------



## GrantA

OK if y'all deem me worthy I'll take the reins for the next swap. I need a show of hands on the theme though. 
*dovetail tool swap OR Backyard BBQ swap?* 
If it sways you one way or the other it'll be followed by the beer swap. Good times


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal Grant. It's, as your parents probably told you more than once, character-building. And a bunch of us are here to help if you have questions.

I'm probably going to sit it out, but I lean towards dovetail.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so I have been cornered by the wife to FINALLY build out my garage shelving and workspaces. bad thing is I am paralyzed by where to start?!!!! Argh!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dovetail sounds like a good one but i will sit it out also cuz i would not even have a clue what i would make :<(((((


----------



## HokieKen

BBQ swap is an interesting idea Grant! It's unique too - dovetail has been done. BBQ leaves it open for lots of things too. I'm gonna throw out a vote for that one. But I'm in for either . Thanks for taking the reins!

Well done running one of the largest swaps we've had Earl. I think you got it done with no complete fallouts and only a couple of stragglers. Wish I could have played but I sure enjoyed the thread and the reveals!

Grant, make sure you post a link here when you launch the thread for the next swap.

Like Grant said, after the next swap, I'll launch the third annual Beer Swap )


----------



## GrantA

Yeah BBQ I think can offer something for everyone and all skill levels- grill tools, cutting boards, knives, Bluetooth speakers (hehe), peppermills, trays, coozies, mixing bowls, spice pinch bowls, anything that can be used while grilling.


----------



## HokieKen

John - some pics of the space and the general plan for it would let us throw out some suggestions to help you get started.

My advice when you're paralyzed like that in general is just start doing something. Then if you find out that wasn't the best starting point, sit it aside and start something else.


----------



## HokieKen

If you get my name, you can just buy me a Green Egg


----------



## GrantA

Not John- Gary is it an attached garage? Do you or your wife park in it? I assume it's where you have your shop - what else does it have to work for?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Don't know why I thought that was John…

Advice is the same ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, figure out what's in the way and remedy that kind of thing first. I put an entire wall of cabinets from the resell place up and a counter top on that and am now realizing I would rather having everything on wheels in its own cart and pull that out from the wall. So really it's a teial and error kind of thing. Just think it through before you spend too much cash.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

BT speaker is an excellent surprise swap and shop tool!!! Very cool.

The guitar box is top notch along with the kazoo. Definitely cool.

You guys did amazing!!

Not sure I'll be up for the next swap. Depends on the dates. If it's dovetails I could build tools, I like building tools. If it's BBQ stuff I could even fire up the forge for that one and come up with something amazing. So depending on the timeline, I don't know. But I do like both of those topics.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So rather than clean the shop this morning, I built a Fibonacci gauge using some of Earl's shorts. Thanks for the foot-long pieces of walnut, buddy! Looks like I've got enough to build at least three more without ever picking up a saw (I've been "trimming" them to length using the belt-sander).

And now I *can't* clean the shop, since I've got a project drying, and it just wouldn't do to stir up dust. Guess it's nap-time. Excellent planning, if I must say so myself.

Grant, thanks for picking up the reins! Earl should be sending you the cattle prod for keeping Kenny in line any day now. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

White oak round 6.5" x 16" across

Didn't get to seal it, so it's splitting pretty good thru the pith. Lmk if someone wants it.


----------



## MSquared

Duplicate


----------



## JohnMcClure

> So rather than clean the shop this morning, I built a Fibonacci gauge using some of Earl's shorts.
> ... Guess it's nap-time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The Fibonacci gauge has what one might call a third leg, no? If I were Kenny I'd draw some interesting conclusions about the combination of that with Earl's shorts. Surprised you haven't already, Kenny!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yes, there was a third leg from Earl's shorts, John.

I hope Kenny's ok. Maybe he was taking a nap too. He is a grandpa, after all.


----------



## mikeacg

> Grant, thanks for picking up the reins! Earl should be sending you the cattle prod for keeping Kenny in line any day now. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good luck with that idea Dave (and Grant!)...

I vote BBQ and I'm in for that and the beer swap! I hated sitting out this one…


----------



## Woodmaster1

I like the BBQ swap idea. There is a lot of options for things to make.


----------



## JohnMcClure

A backyard bbq in progress right now:


----------



## GrantA

Dang John's eating an early dinner! I should've started earlier since it's walking dead night!! 
My coals are almost ready. Poor green egg is jealous, I've gotta get my new table knocked out for it so I can put the new bolts and gasket on!


----------



## HokieKen

No nap for me. The granddaughter wanted yo go see a movie. Some cartoon about an amusement park. Not terrible. She loved it so she kept me awake…

Get a lot of 12 inchers out of people's shorts Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Get a lot of 12 inchers out of people's shorts Dave?


Just Earl's. He's got the best shorts.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yeah BBQ I think can offer something for everyone and all skill levels- grill tools, cutting boards, knives, Bluetooth speakers (hehe), peppermills, trays, coozies, mixing bowls, spice pinch bowls, anything that can be used while grilling.
> 
> - GrantA


This is sounding more and more interesting. My problem would be what to choose to make. Definitely something new and different!


----------



## HokieKen

Alright. I got me a possum. I'm ready for the BBQ swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright. I got me a possum. I'm ready for the BBQ swap.
> 
> - HokieKen


Catch and kill or road kill!


----------



## GrantA

Jeff you know good and well Kenny didn't try to catch anything!


----------



## duckmilk

I should have sent the possum to Kenny live so he could have fresh meat for his grill.

BBQ swap sounds interesting. It is definitely something we have not done before and could be done in a reasonable time period.

Gotta call in to work so I can go help my 90 yo buddy tomorrow. He has one appointment tomorrow morning before he can get his knee surgery scheduled. But, his knee gave up on him last night and he can hardly get around in his house. I'll go help him get dressed so he can get to that appt in the morning.
Rant: He has been wanting to get this done for the last 3+ years but his regular doctor just kept putting off the referral, I think because the Dr. is just lazy. I'm hoping it is not too late now. Really pi$$es me off. End of rant.


----------



## HokieKen

Go to the doc with him Duck. Tell him if he likes his knees the way they are, your buddy better feel the same pretty quick!


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, they tried to pull that "too late" stuff on my Grandma about her hip a couple years before she passed. We didn't let that ride and she got her hip and was glad she did. Never used a walker after recovery and was never unable to get around on her own until a few weeks before she died. Too late my ass. If you reach 90, you've earned the right to decide. If they give him crap, tell him to call the newspaper or TV news station. Everybody loves a F the doctor story.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all got that fancy "possum on the half shell" down there Duck ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Y'all got that fancy "possum on the half shell" down there Duck ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That is turtles on the half shell Kenny.

Thanks, I'll be there with him for whatever he needs. He is like family to me, seriously. His knee was hurting before, but now it is becoming non-functional. I hope his surgery has the same result as with your Grandma.


----------



## HokieKen

At 90, he must be like a younger brother to ya Duck ;-))


----------



## GrantA

BBQ Swap Thread is up! Check it out here- I know Earl will be without shop and I think someone else is in the same boat- if that's all that's holding you up from participating and you have an idea I'd be happy to help out if I can, just ask!


----------



## duckmilk

I'm just hoping I can live as long as he has Kenny  Thing is, his mind is sharp, his knee is the only thing keeping him down. G'night guys, gotta get up early.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm really tempted to sign on, but I'm also going to have plenty on my plate during the swap. Thanks again for taking it on, Grant, and getting the ball rolling with alacrity! BAM!


----------



## EarlS

BBQ swap - so does that mean Grant is making me a mobile counter for the Big Green Egg? Awesome!!!!

First Kenny gets into my shorts and makes something amazing, then Dave follows up with the Fibonacci gauge. Guess I better see what else is hiding in the short bin.

My beer swap progress pictures will be ready to send to Kenny this week. I spent today working on that instead of writing the clock blog. I need to get my thoughts sorted out before I start on the blog. Oh and it was a balmy 42 outside so I went for a 1-1/2 hour bike ride (pedal kind). Snow is almost gone except for the glacier next to the driveway.


----------



## GrantA

Road bike Earl? Whatcha pedaling? I like bikes too


----------



## EarlS

Bill rides a bit too.

I ride a Trek Domane with stock Ultegra components. I generally manage to get about 5,000 miles a year on it. One of these days I want to get back to riding titanium and get another Lightspeed Ultimate or a gravel bike. There's a bit of sticker shock on them which means I have to save some $$ and not buy so much wood working stuff.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not into the roadie scene but enjoy riding and tinkering with my mountain bike (Jamis 26" hardtail that only the frame is original on)
My favorite watering hole is called Hubs & Hops - bike shop on one side. They do Saturday group rides, dirt or paved roads. Gotta get mine back together so I can join them. I had built it as a single speed but added gears to join their rides more enjoyable.
I've got a super cheap gravel build to finish up - picked up a 90s Era steel specialized hybrid for $50, added a good saddle, pedals, quill stem adapter with a modern drop bar & scored some proper shimano 3×7 shifters. I snagged some fat (about 40 wide) tires for it and a frame pack- should be a sweet gravel bike and only a few hundred invested. 
Here's a before /after handlebar pic so you can see what I'm working with. Check out that seat lol


----------



## northy185

Sorry for the late response, but we were out of town for the weekend. Needless to say, I was not dissapointed when my neighbor had a package for me to pick up! recycle1943 sent over a beautiful bowl and cutting board that were a real treat to open. Thank you Dick!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, nicely done Dick. Excellent wood choices and great designs.


----------



## northy185

> I m not into the roadie scene but enjoy riding and tinkering with my mountain bike (Jamis 26" hardtail that only the frame is original on)
> - GrantA


That's a great way to get on gravel for cheap! I'm planning to sell my current bike fleet and simplify to one mountain/ one gravel bike. This woodworking hobby is just like my other ones - expensive!


----------



## Lazyman

> And now I *can't* clean the shop, since I've got a project drying, and it just wouldn't do to stir up dust. Guess it's nap-time. Excellent planning, if I must say so myself.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You are going to do fine in retirement, Dave. Sounds like you won't even have any transition time, probably due to a lifetime of practice.


----------



## Bluenote38

> BBQ swap is an interesting idea Grant! It's unique too - dovetail has been done. BBQ leaves it open for lots of things too. I'm gonna throw out a vote for that one. But I'm in for either . Thanks for taking the reins!
> 
> - HokieKen


BBQ Swap - great, I'll send some Jack Pine chunks for smoking (the meat!). ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You are going to do fine in retirement, Dave. Sounds like you won't even have any transition time, probably due to a lifetime of practice.


It's a tough life, Nathan. Practice practice practice. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

BBQ swap! Going to have to figure out how to ship a brisket and ribs in a flat rate box. ;-) Either that or we will have to match people of geographically and just get together. Maybe we should coordinate that with the beer swap

Nice board and bowl, Dick.

Finally back from running an ( PITA) estate sale for my wife's father's house and getting caught up here. I will finally post my project in a bit. We found some nice homes for some antiques that actually came from her grandparents and even brought back a few old guns, all from the 1920s & 30s, which all seem to be in working order with no major rust, even though they probably have been sitting on the shelf since at least the mid 70s. Since I am not a really gun guy myself (that will be obvious to those of you who are), though I have always liked to shoot, I may take them to a gunsmith to get them checked out. I had a holy @#$% moment when I got them home. I decide to check them out to see if the actions work ok. My wife's step mother doesn't know anything about guns so had a police officer come by to make sure that they were unloaded and safe. He had added a zip tie after unloading each one to make it impossible (well more difficult anyway) to fire. After cutting the zip tie, I worked the pump on the old Winchester 22 to close the action, eased the hammer down and re-pumped to open and an unfired cartridge ejected. The gun safety words from my dad when I was 8 are ringing in my head about now: "never assume a gun is unloaded".


----------



## HokieKen

A pump action Winchester 22 you say? I'll check it out for you


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Nathan did you get any Cowboy guns with the spinny thingies? I'll look em over for you!


----------



## Lazyman

Win. Model 90 22 Long. It looks way cool. It has an octagonal barrel and it looks like a take down stock. I did just a quick search to figure out how the safety works on it since there is not a button to push like most modern guns. It looks like the hammer locks about 1/16 from the firing pin for the safety position when closed and loaded. We also got a Colt 1903 32 automatic that is way cool too. Since we sold all the family farms, (and I live in the city) I am going to have to find a place where I can shoot these things.


----------



## GrantA

On a serious note Nathan make sure that 90 is marked 22 long and not 22 WRF! And please wear safety glasses


----------



## HokieKen

You live fairly close to Duck don't you Nathan? He has possums and cats. And beer. Just sayin' ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

What's the difference between LR and Winchester Rim Fire Grant?


----------



## GrantA

22WRF (aka 22 Remington Special) is in between 22lr & 22wmr (magnum). It's a shorter 22wmr (technically the wmr is a longer WRF). 
I know it's like 22WTF now 8-/
You asked…
22lr would fit into a 22WRF or 22wmr chamber but would be an unsafe situation as the lr is a little smaller in diameter


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, I think he lives just a little north of me. Hell, I'll bring the beer.

Yes Grant. It is marked 22 long. They all "look" like they are in pretty good condition but since the last person to fire them died about 38 years ago and no telling how long before that he stopped using them or why, not to mention that I am a gun novice at best, I will probably take them to a gunsmith just to make sure that they are safe to shoot.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What s the difference between LR and Winchester Rim Fire Grant?
> 
> - HokieKen


22WRF is a longer case, but lower pressure.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan I'd suggest for those two at least having a competent smith do an ultrasonic cleaning, you'll get them back clean & oiled, might cost $50 each but they'll be ready for another 50 years. And you'll know if somethings wrong


----------



## Lazyman

Here's a couple pics of the Winchester for those interested.. .


















Definitely needs a cleaning and some oil,


----------



## GrantA

That's sweet! I love old steel in all forms


----------



## HokieKen

I like old slide action rifles


----------



## clieb91

All as it does not look like my swap receiver is going to post I put up the item sent in a project.



Now BBQ swap.. I think I might be into that.

On another note.. Nathan that is a good looking rifle, good luck with it.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent project Chris )


----------



## EarlS

Neil - anything show up for your swap item?

If I recall correctly, Sawdust Pirate was supposed to send something to you. If his item doesn't show up today, let me know and I will send you one of the "spare" swap items I have. Betcha can't guess what it is.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well Earl I did receive something but it was not from who it was supporting be. I received a box of plywood from Duck. 









Well there may have been more than that in there. There was this awesome hold down. 









Duck…. you are awesome. I am thankful for you to bust your hump to ship me some/anything on such short notice. It actually works out well bc I have been kicking the idea around to build a new workbench and was in between dog holes or t-track and you have helped me decide.

I am eternally thankful for your gracious gift.


----------



## HokieKen

Wrong call Pooh. You need to use T-track. Just send me the holdfast ;-)

AWESOME DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

Nice set of games Chris.

That is too cool Duck.

And Earl, if you are going to send me a clock, anything you have made for that matter, then Jeff really didn't send me that awesome set of screwdrivers.


----------



## EarlS

I'm officially out of clocks so everyone will have to wait until I get the assembly line….. errr shop….. set back up this fall. My wife also informed me that SHE has a project list I'm supposed to work on too…....

Kenny - see what you missed by sitting this one out???


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Way to go, Duck!


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl you did an awesome job with this swap. I am very appreciative of everything that you have done.

I got lucky with the mallet swap bc it had the most entries and I had noblate shipments or fallout. I was fortunate.

Thanks again for corralling all us drunk cats.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you like it Neil. I spent the morning sourcing the steel. I was looking for 11/16 dia but could only find 3/4 so I started beating the crap out of the shank to make it smaller, then worked on it until about 11pm trying to shape it, Had to do some re-shaping the next morning, but I wish I could have spent some more time on that. PM me if you need to do some more adjusting to make it more functional. I made 2, but the second was really not functioning and needed a lot of re-shaping, so I sent what I could in the time-frame.

I took some pictures and will post a project tomorrow.

Nathan, I have a 22 long rifle pump exactly like yours but with a round barrel. I also have lots of space to shoot it and can show you how to clean it and can check it out for you (disclaimer: I'm not a gunsmith). I have quite a few old guns that I shoot fairly regularly and have the cleaning equipment.
All of us N TX guys should get together at my place and drink beer and shoot guns. Hell, anyone of you that wants to make the trip is welcome, just bring a sleeping bag and a cooler.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd make that trip if the wife would let me Duck! I can't sleep in my cooler though :-(. I do think my sleeping bag's big enough to carry my beer though )


----------



## PoohBaah

A trip to Texas sounds fun to me. Especially to have a beverage or two and shoot guns.


----------



## GrantA

Little did Duck know he was about to have a dozen dudes tailgating in his yard…


----------



## duckmilk

> Little did Duck know he was about to have a dozen dudes tailgating in his yard…
> 
> - GrantA


I'd Love it! We live right on a lake, bring a pole and grab a fishing license.


----------



## GrantA

Yer Killin me man!


----------



## HokieKen

So… you're saying we can just squat on your property as long as we want Duck? I'm thinking in Texas with a fresh water source right there, I can probably stick it out until I retire.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you can learn how to cook possum and wild pig, maybe squirrel, and I'm sure there are some snakes. Talk about living the high life. It would be like a 24/7/365 BBQ swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> All of us N TX guys should get together at my place and drink beer and shoot guns. Hell, anyone of you that wants to make the trip is welcome, just bring a sleeping bag and a cooler.
> 
> - duckmilk





> Little did Duck know he was about to have a dozen dudes tailgating in his yard…
> 
> - GrantA


Wow, that sounds like *one heck of a good time*. Drink some beer, then we may be able to bag a few wild hogs to cook and then go after the coyotes. Damn, I want to go! Sleeping in the barn with the cats and the possums. No problem!


----------



## GrantA

Who the hell would consider eating possum squirrel or snake when there's wild pig around?? Turkey & deer too I'm sure, and fish. Earl can come show us how to grow CORN! and we'll plant peanuts. Living like kings I tell ya!


----------



## GrantA

> Sleeping in the barn with the cats and the possums.
> - jeffswildwood


50/50 chance which one you wake up snuggled with…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Edit: Told my Wife about this, she is ready to go! Said let me get my red cowgirl hat. I made a mistake and told her Duck looked like Sam Elliot, *She Started Packing*! :-0


----------



## GrantA

Good luck Jeff! Kenny - Jeff may need a place to crash

I made some yardbird Stir-fry and fried rice tonight, dang it was good! Can we grow rice in TX? Asking for a friend


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sleeping in the barn with the cats and the possums.
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> 50/50 chance which one you wake up snuggled with…
> 
> - GrantA


Then there's the third option….

Kenny that's not a pillow!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wow, that sounds like one heck of a good time. Drink some beer, then we may be able to bag a few wild hogs to cook and then go after the coyotes. Damn, I want to go! Sleeping in the barn with the cats and the possums. No problem!


Almost sounds like the big rock candy mountain.

There's a lake of stew and of whiskey too, you can paddle all around in a big canoe, in the big rock candy mountain!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sleeping in the barn with the cats and the possums.
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> 50/50 chance which one you wake up snuggled with…
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Then there's the third option….
> 
> Kenny that's not a pillow!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Don't believe we'll get Ken in that barn!


----------



## EarlS

Here is how you grow corn - take the kernels and throw them in the general direction of the ground. Kick some dirt around and wait for it to rain.

My guess is that Jeff would wake up and find Kenny snuggled up to him in his cape.

Jeff - tell your wife Duck is a handsome version of George Straight with some Clint Eastwood thrown in for a bit of edge.

Dave - you been watching "O Brother Where Art Thou"? Plenty of fine Bluegrass in it.


----------



## bndawgs

Campout in the barn? I hear Kenny already has his boxers on backwards in anticipation.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha!!!



> So… you're saying we can just squat on your property as long as we want Duck? I'm thinking in Texas with a fresh water source right there, I can probably stick it out until I retire.
> 
> - HokieKen


Or till my wife runs you out with her shotgun.

Wild hogs are definitely around here.



> Then there's the third option….
> 
> Kenny that's not a pillow!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Cough, ummm?

I know almost all of the words to Big Rock Candy Mountain.

They try to grow corn here, till it dries up in summer. Not enough water for rice.



> Campout in the barn? I hear Kenny already has his boxers on backwards in anticipation.
> 
> - Steve


Not going there

Sam Elliott and George Straight? Maybe with your beer glasses on.


----------



## HokieKen

Not too worried about the shotgun Duck. I been practicing taking birdshot in the pumpkin for a few years now. Just in case Dick Cheney ever invites me to go hunting

Name that tune:
"If the ladies were squirrels
With them high bushy tails;
I'd load up my shotgun
With rock salt and nails"


----------



## duckmilk

Don't know that one Kenny. There's an old song by Tennessee Ernie Ford called Shotgun Boogie, pretty funny.

Spent the day taking care of my 90yo buddy. Was going to take him to an appointment this morning and had to shake him awake. He has a mild form of diabetes and hadn't eaten enough. Was with him from 8am to 3pm today, but he's doing better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I know almost all of the words to Big Rock Candy Mountain.


Figured you might.

Glad to hear your buddy's doing better, Duck. Had both of my knees done a couple years back. Started this woodworking hobby to give myself something to do during the recovery. If his knees are shot, getting new ones will hurt like the dickens, but it was worth it for me. Takes a while to fully recover, though.


----------



## EarlS

Getting old sucks. Not much we can do about it though. It's great that you can help him out. My wife is an occupational therapist and works in several nursing homes. She frequently comes home in tears because one of her patients (they become friends over the years) passed away and no one was with them, no family, no staff. It isn't uncommon for her to get a call from the nursing home at night to tell her someone is in their final hours and she will go up there to be with them just so they aren't alone. Yep, she is a special lady. Oh, and she puts up with me too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Spent the day taking care of my 90yo buddy. Was going to take him to an appointment this morning and had to shake him awake. He has a mild form of diabetes and hadn t eaten enough. Was with him from 8am to 3pm today, but he s doing better.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, you are truly one good man.



> Getting old sucks. Not much we can do about it though. It s great that you can help him out. My wife is an occupational therapist and works in several nursing homes. She frequently comes home in tears because one of her patients (they become friends over the years) passed away and no one was with them, no family, no staff. It isn t uncommon for her to get a call from the nursing home at night to tell her someone is in their final hours and she will go up there to be with them just so they aren t alone. Yep, she is a special lady. Oh, and she puts up with me too.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, your Wife and Duck remind me there are some really good people left in this world. Bravo to both!


----------



## RichBolduc

I prefer levers… This is a Winchester Model 94 (30-30) that was my grandfathers. I dated it to the late 30's early 40's. It doesn't see much outside use.




























For hunting though, I like my Browning BLR in 30-06










Rich


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan stop and grab me on the way to Ducks, I'll load up the tent and a few things that go bang! oh and see if I can wrangle up a fishing pole or two or three…. Hogs? Hey we are having bacon!


----------



## GrantA

Good on ya duck! Glad to hear he's better too. Like Jeff said you and Mrs Earl have big hearts and it's refreshing to hear of good deeds

Rich might need shoulder therapy if he shoots that blr too much lol


----------



## RichBolduc

That thing shoots beautifully. There's always my 308/7.62×51 Saige that's fun to do mag dumps with too. 21" barrel I believe, maybe 22"




























Rich



> Rich might need shoulder therapy if he shoots that blr too much lol
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## bndawgs

I have two AR lowers I need to build out one of these days. Would Like to build a tack driver and a sbr


----------



## GrantA

That scope tho 8-0 what do you do rest your chin on the comb?


----------



## GrantA

I need to pay the man for a couple stamps and get busy with the reason I got a metal lathe in the first place… I've got some 1-1/2" 17-4 round bar hanging out waiting to become baffles and I've got a 6.8 pistol that I'd like to make into an sbr


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I will have to take you up on the cleaning advice and a place to try them out. We had a single shot bolt action 22 when I was a kid so I know the basics but a refresher and an intro into this 22 action wouldn't hurt. I'll reach out to you and Gary (at least) when it's time. Of course if we could entice a few others to join us that would be a blast. I can put up a couple of you and your significant others at my house as well. But even if they can't join us, I owe you and Gary the beer I promised during the mallet swap so we at least need to get together for that.

BTW, I think that the Winchester 22 and Colt automatic date to the 20s and the Remington 16 ga. dates to the 30s. I also brought home an interesting Nydar gun sight that uses a prism to reflect a target ring onto a lens sort of how a heads up display works in a fighter jet. Not sure how functional it is but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## GrantA

I had to lookup Nydar, interesting piece of history! Looks like they might fetch some cash on eBay too.


----------



## Lazyman

The one shown in that link is the the exact same sight. Looks like I need to find a something to cover the lens for storage and it appears to be missing the 4 pins on the bottom but it otherwise looks to be in good condition.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool Nathan. I'd mount that thing up and try it out if it were me


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, its a bit off topic but Earl reminded me of my clock obsession. Here's a crude sketch of what I'd planned all those years ago (can't remember details, but I remember the theme):









I'd need to figure out optimal gear tooth profiles (which I believe is both an art, and a science, and a downloadable plugin that can do it for you…), and I'd need the space to hang it (no way she'll let me put it in the house).


----------



## JohnMcClure

Also, this was outside the house this morning:


----------



## Lazyman

On the shotgun I have, don see any obvious way to mount it so I need to look at the other one that we left for my sister in-law to see that one has what is needed. I need to see if I can find instructions.

Here's a picture sighting through it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Guys, its a bit off topic …


Come on John. We're talking about guns and killing varmits. Try to focus

Seriously, on this thread, I'm not sure there is an on topic topic.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one ugly cat John.

Cool clock idea  She won't let you hang it in the house? Does she hate knowing what time it is?


----------



## EarlS

A scope on a shotgun?


> What has this country come to? A shotgun slug is barely accurate at 100 yards and at 200 yards who knows where it might be


 Plus the muzzle velocity is so low the slug probably drops 8" at 150 yds. By 200 yards you have to pick it up and throw it at whatever you are aiming for. Give me a high powered rifle (30-06) with a 180 grain bullet that has a flat flight profile and a good scope.

One of my favorite things when I was in the Army was Marksmanship training. A week of shooting at the target range from 50 to 500 yards with open sights on the M-16.

John - well did you hit it or not?


----------



## PoohBaah

So after receiving that hold fast from Duck (thanks again Duck) it rekindled my spark to look at my future workbench build. So scrolling through items tagged with workbench today at lunch and this gem comes along. Oh man I had forgotten about this one Fridge.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I'm guessing you haven't shot modern slugs much? Thanks in large part I'm sure to the states that don't allow rifle hunting, slug technology (seems weird to call it technology) over the last 10 years or so has blossomed. Combine modern polymer tipped slugs with a rifled slug barrel and you've got a precision tool perfectly capable of 200 yard kills. Scopes are great for that 
The reflex sight shown is not a scope, it's best for fast moving targets and they are very popular and useful too


----------



## HokieKen

That's the truth. I'm just as comfortable taking a 200 yd shot with my 50 cal Muzzle Loader as I am with my Model 70 30-06. Actually more comfortable. In fact, the past couple of years, I carry my Muzzle Loader during rifle season probably more than a rifle. There's just something satisfying about feeling that big boy leap in your arms. And knowing you're only getting one shot makes you a bit more picky about when you take it.

Plus Earl, those of use with woods, and mountains, don't have those wide-open vistas to reach out across. I'd say the average distance of my shots during hunting season (excluding archery) are probably 50-75 yards.

One of my buddies thinks it's hilarious that the engineer's favorite things to shoot, muzzle loader and crossbow, were weapons invented centuries ago


----------



## Lazyman

I've never heard of hunting anything but birds with a shotgun. I had no idea that was possible. Seems like a 50 cal round would make a pretty big mess?


----------



## GrantA

Actually Nathan a 12ga would be about a 70cal lol, people shoot deer & hogs with them for sure. Depending where you hit em I'm sure it can be a brutal scene. But so can a 6mm bullet. And I've mangled up some quail pretty bad with a 12ga too


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you might remind them that we aren't allowed to play with JATO rocket, MOAB, lasers, or anything else like that. This is what we got to play with when I was in the Army in the mid 80's:


----------



## HokieKen

A slug doesn't usually fracture as completely on impact Nathan. It's actually a lot less messy than a lot of other loads with softer metals in the business end. Exit is almost always much cleaner.

My brother lives in Ohio and shotgun is all they can hunt with.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm actually teetering on a new obsession Earl that will bring "the engineer" back to the modern age when it comes to hunting. I have an overwhelming desire to design and build a weaponized drone that I can do my hunting with. I'm pretty sure the FAA won't approve it. I'm also pretty sure they'd never know, or care, about it where I'd be using it.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I have an overwhelming desire to design and build a weaponized drone that I can do my hunting with. I m pretty sure the FAA won t approve it. I m also pretty sure they d never know, or care, about it where I d be using it.
> 
> - HokieKen


That would be almost like having a hunting dog!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah a hunting dog that can shoot  And who doesn't bark or eat anything or crap in my yard/house/truck.


----------



## Lazyman

Just don't put an auto return feature on it Kenny. You don't want it to be able find you when it becomes sentient and decides to kill its creator.


----------



## duckmilk

> Nathan stop and grab me on the way to Ducks, I ll load up the tent and a few things that go bang! oh and see if I can wrangle up a fishing pole or two or three…. Hogs? Hey we are having bacon!
> 
> - doubleG469


You won't need a tent but a cot to keep you off the concrete floor would be handy. We also have living quarters in the horse trailer and a couch that makes into a bed which I haven't tried out yet.
I would let you have the spare bedrooms, unfortunately, we don't have any cause we haven't built the house yet. ((

Dang John, how did that possum I released make it all the way to your house so quick?


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds to me like you have free labor headed your way Duck. Good time to get a jump on that house ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Just don't put an auto return feature on it Kenny. You don't want it to be able find you when it becomes sentient and decides to kill its creator.
> 
> - Lazyman


I don't think it matters Nathan. I didn't put an auto-return on my son but he keeps coming back when his mom cooks anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sounds to me like you have free labor headed your way Duck. Good time to get a jump on that house ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


 Well, I do have a couple of dead oak trees that need to come down and a sharp axe.


----------



## HokieKen

Gary's been looking for some Oak!


----------



## Lazyman

I'm not afraid of work. I've watched others do it for years, until I retired. Now my wife watches me do her honey do's.

Seriously, if you need a couple of extra pair of hands for something, I don't mind helping out.


----------



## HokieKen

Great Nathan! I have a Cherry stump I need dug up and some cabinets I need painted. I'll leave you a key under the mat


----------



## bndawgs

I also have a maple tree that needs cutting down along with the root ball and roots taken up. If you could then plant a new tree and fill in the hole with sod, that would be great. I'll leave the shed unlocked.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll stop by when I'm in the neighborhood. That stump might make a nice bowl.

Of course, I usually just cut it off just below ground height, drill some holes in it and bury them. Pour a little sugar or molasses or even some fetilizer in the holes to speed up the rotting process.


----------



## RichBolduc

If you stop by Florida Nathan bring some plywood with you as I have so me shop cabinets/charging racks I could use.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

> I'll leave the shed unlocked.
> 
> - Steve


If I ever say this guys, it's a trap. Grab some beer. Popcorn. Grill something to eat. About 10 hours after we'll all watch Kenny on livestream trying to load up my mill & lathe


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, the 1095 steel that I bought to make my plane iron was ordered on amazon but was actually sold by Rose Metal Products out of Springfield, MO. I just looked at their website and their prices don't look too bad,especially since most the things I've looked at quickly have free shipping. They don't have a ton of tool steel but the do have some 1095 knife blanks pretty reasonably priced I think.

I suppose it might be time to migrate this conversation over to the BBQ Swap thread.


----------



## duckmilk

Just kidding Nathan. I wouldn't make you guys use an axe, I have a chainsaw 
Would also cook you up some steaks. We got a half beef a few months ago from a guy we know who finishes his own cattle ready for processing. Good stuff.


----------



## duckmilk

Just posted my project here


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Also, this was outside the house this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Bag him and use it for part of the BBQ swap.


----------



## RichBolduc

Finally after 2 months I finished my handles for my Carter and Son tools….










Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - oooh those are pretty and they look practical as well.

At this rate I will need a new keyboard and monitor since I keep spewing whatever I'm drinking as I read through the comments.


----------



## RichBolduc

I must admit… Dave's handles we're the basis of them.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Nice turning tools, Rich. I haven't bought a new gouge in a while. I think I'm due.


----------



## RichBolduc

I grabbed all the tools from Spiracraft at the Tampa Woodworking show. He ended up giving me 15% off since i bought all 8.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Nice turning tools Rich. You haven't bought me a new gouge in a while. I think I'm due.

;-)


----------



## EarlS

Rich - are you going to post it as a project?


----------



## RichBolduc

Naw… wasn't planning on it. Don't know what 1/2 the wood is and never took any pics except these.

Rich



> Rich - are you going to post it as a project?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## RichBolduc

It's on it's way!!! Go wait by the mailbox!!

Rich



> Nice turning tools Rich. You haven't bought me a new gouge in a while. I think I'm due.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## PoohBaah

Earl - packaged delivered.

I am gracious of your kindness. Awesome swap buddy.


----------



## EarlS

Neil - glad to hear it made it there without damage.

I think that pretty well closes out the Spring Swap thread.

Thanks to everyone who participated. Hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Lazyman

You guys are great. For the next swap I am going to take a bribe from my swap recipient not to ship them anything so they can get you guys to make cooler stuff for them than I do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had that same thought when I ran the box swap, Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl - packaged delivered.
> 
> I am gracious of your kindness. Awesome swap buddy.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Soooooo are you thinking that you don't have to post a picture? Cause ya do.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Neil are you gonna post the bluetooth speaker as a project?


----------



## PoohBaah

Sorry for no project upload. I am neck deep in calving. 90+ this week. I will get it up tomorrow.

Duck and Earl took care of me. You all have seen the awesome holdfast and Earl sent me a beautiful clock. Which is just over the top.



















Earl the face is beyond beautiful. I opened it up in the shop at the farm and everyone was blown away by it.

Again and always thank you.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, to be the guy who got shafted, Pooh sure made out mighty good! Another stunner Earl


----------



## EarlS

Gotta take care of Neil. The holdfast was the practical part and the clock is the ornamental part. Fortunately Duck was able to do the metal work so I could work on something pretty.

This version had walnut grills rather than cut out panels. The box is half blind dovetails instead of box joints. Rather than square legs, these taper about 1/8" and I had to add some ebony plugs for a bit of G&G. Walnut and cherrry

Now I have an excuse to make another clock this fall. Guess I really need to write a good blog on the clock build so I have something to work from.


----------



## bndawgs

You should make some templates we can download and a sketch up file too. Thanks.


----------



## bndawgs

It might be easier to just have people send you the wood and then you send them back a clock


----------



## HokieKen

So is the clock face and works basically housed in a box that is essentially built independently then sat on top of the base? I know that's an oversimplification, but I guess my question is, could one build a box they were happy with first then design a base around it?


----------



## PoohBaah

I will let Earl comment for himself and his design but the way I see it is that the walnut box could set by itself and be a clock all alone. So I think that you could build the clock and face then design the stand structure around it.


----------



## RichBolduc

Earl needs a youtube channel and website to sell his plans.. I'd totally buy them.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you are correct. The box size was determined by the clock face dimensions. Basically, work your way from the inside out. When you buy the clock movement you can choose the size of the hands. Before you do that, though, you need to know what size clock face you want. ClockPrints does a decent job of explaining some of the details.

OK - I know I need to start the clock build blog. I'm down to running the beer swap stuff through the planer to get a consistent thickness. This is the part where I worry that the hours of work will get messed up if something breaks or splinters or gets chewed up. If things go well tonight I should have some time later to work on the first part explaining all of this in more detail and also finding the various links and such.

Plans???? I don't need no stinkin' plan!!! I do intend to finish the SketchUp model as well. I'm almost through the worst of the packing so I should have more time. Neil might have to take some more pictures though so I can illustrate things.

I took another load of equipment to the storage place last night. The only things left are the large items and they are all on rollers. Not sure if it will all fit in a 10×10.


----------



## GrantA

> Kenny - you are correct.
> - EarlS


Careful telling him that



> If things go well tonight I should have some time later to work on *BBQ Swap Stuff*
> - EarlS


Fixed it for ya!



> I took another load of equipment to the storage place last night. The only things left are the large items and they are all on rollers. Not sure if it will all fit in a 10×10.
> - EarlS


Any of the big tools you want to upgrade? It'd be a great time to offload the old on Craigslist and shop for replacements ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Want to upgrade - of course, need to upgrade, we'll have to see. The local CL prices are pathetically low and everyone wants to offer even less. I got $100 for a 8.5 HP 27" snow blower. Same thing for a Stihl chainsaw that was $250 new, 4 years ago. Although, now you have me thinking. If I sell it because there isn't room in the storage unit then I can tell my wife I need to get a new one later to replace it…... hmmm?


> ?


 you might be on to something. Bandsaw, drill press, miter saw, and maybe jointer???


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Earl  That simplifies things greatly in my mind. From the pics I've seen, I was having trouble figuring out how you integrated everything. Knowing that it's essentially 2 pieces simplifies things for my monkey brain ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Looks like I have preliminary approval to list the drill press, miter saw, and maybe the bandsaw. I suppose you are going to want a consulting fee for that brilliant idea??


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, in the DFW area at least, we've been having much better luck buying and selling on Facebook Marketplace lately. It doesn't hurt to list in both but lately we've stop listing on CL. My theory is that since it's not totally anonymous, you get a little better experience and fewer, though not zero, jerks trying to lowball.

Those clocks are just stunning. My wife has bought a couple of old clocks that look pretty bad and I've been thinking about removing the movements and making a new case for them. She usually finds them at thrift stores for under $10, though you may have to repair the movement or find a replacement pendulum or something. Something like you clocks would be a perfect way to retask an old movement.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not sure about the chainsaw Earl, maybe the wrong time of year. I wouldn't give $20 for a snowblower so I'd say $100 was great!
I'll second Nathan's Facebook comment- I prefer it to CL plus then you at least have a good idea who you're meeting up with. I sold my DW734 in a few hours on facebook Marketplace!
The only consulting fee is a BBQ signup


----------



## HokieKen

I want to use FB marketplace but, not bad enough to register on FB. I'm on a mission to be the last person on earth without an account.


----------



## bndawgs

You'll have to battle me then. I'm not on FB either. Which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Lazyman

About the only things I use Facebook for is FB marketplace and sharing my LJ project postings with friends and family. When I first signed up about 10 years ago, it was kind of cool seeing what all of my highschool friends that I had lost track of were up to. Then I discovered that half of them have become a bunch of @$$holes. Either that or I have. You may be able to search FB marketplace without becoming a member (never tried that) but to respond or list, you will need an ID. You can do what one of my friends did and create an ID for your cat. Kenny, just use your opossum.


----------



## GrantA

ooh yeah make the name Possum Hedges I like it


----------



## HokieKen

Little bastard stole my phone and made =68.ARCJNtd-5XWO9A7mhuFQ2SeUw34iiLIiBQJQMaLSoyfd_wiJbE6pZhSES1zUfkQ1aK6W8JK9wjgu4GWTEz1BwqPkIbZuOpvoPnKoTH86Y8Q0wY54QiKgEirwbqpp6raZtKG_38HBsXpcKciT73ATLtTOOQNkv9xfUAgmmGNQ9pD2k-o8hItXB_X7-po2wsNYwPBQY4Gp5pMvF5az6c4ANSTg0z5Nkmo6h_jaCA6Tm7GnOVDgeBSyvEhkHJT4nLDS2jCOybxNjGegSuc9qxuduQdjKGX3Hsvoq1d2001Ky_H6Z1Gp6vzdjhY4o7Se5ReTCg6pkK-sRmSEvSpH7oHSLrYUmKqy&__tn__=kC-R]his own.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I want to use FB marketplace but, not bad enough to register on FB. I m on a mission to be the last person on earth without an account.
> 
> - HokieKen


You and Steve will both beat me to signing up! I've promised myself I'll never sign up. I do occasionally cheat and browse FB marketplace on my wife's account but I can't message anyone as I don't have an account and she'd kill me if I started buying crap I don't need using her account. Every so often someone will list a phone number but that's certainly the exception based on my observation. I can ask her to message someone for me but she's got very powerful veto power on any of my superfluous purchases I'm planning.

Kenny, I'm working on my circular saw display just for you. Dad helped me yesterday to start my garage perimeter shelving project and we almost finished one wall (the most complicated wall). I still have to figure out how I'm going to orient my dust collector on the wall and where I want my tool box to reside. Oh, and I checked, of the working Skil worm drive saws I have, none would be reliable users. I have two that I'd really trust and those I'm keeping, the others might work for a little while but have major issues with wear parts no longer being manufactured. Even though it looks like there's crap everywhere, it's still a major improvement over how it was previously!


----------



## EarlS

My wife has FB. I deleted my account right after Zuckerberg told Congress they weren't smart enough to tell him what to do. That and all of the FB hacked accounts.

I might just use her account. That will make her feel like she is part of the process.


----------



## GrantA

Careful Earl, if she sees you sell one for $200 and the new one costs $2000 you might be sleeping with it


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, you just have to get her excited about finding good deals for you and you won't need an account. I told my wife that I would like to get a Ringmaster and a few months later she found one for me on FBM and at a great price too. She also found the post drill for me for $50 after I showed here a beat up one at a thrift store that was too beat up and way overpriced. Of course my wife has always been a bargain hunter and her hobby is now finding cheap antiques and mid-century stuff and then sometimes reselling them after I fix them up for her.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had a fb account. Shut it down over four years ago. My sweetie (though not then) emailed me asking if I had unfriended her. "Nope, shut the whole thing off." We started dating shortly after that.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti - that looks better than most of the walls in my garage and I've been in mine for 7 years so it could be worse ;-) That is quite the collection of circular saws! I ain't above buying a parts saw or two if the price is right. I can machine a piece or two if it's worth the effort


----------



## JohnMcClure

No FB for me either. But my wife's Facebook has been very useful on occasion.


----------



## Pointer

Massively late, I know. Way over-estimated my abilities. This is the item I sent Northy about a week ago. I apologize to the team for not holding up my end of the bargain.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job Pointer. Better late than never.


----------



## RichBolduc

Who else thinks Kenny should of worn his outfit on the karts?

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Over the top, Pointer. Very nice work, but next time take a smaller bite.


----------



## HokieKen

That is excellent work Pointer. Worth the wait. Hope the family issues all worked themselves out.


----------



## bndawgs

> Over the top, Pointer. Very nice work, but next time take a smaller bite.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, how is that branding iron? I'm going to work on a design this week.


----------



## EarlS

Pointer - glad to see your project. Looks good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, how is that branding iron? I m going to work on a design this week.


No idea, Steve. I still don't have enough free bench space to plug it in and warm it up without setting the shop on fire. I'm praying for rain all next weekend so I won't have to be out in the yard. After this weekend, I have a shovel and two clippers that need sharpening next time I get in the shop.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, ok.

Question about designs. If I incorporate a hand plane, is that kosher even if I don't use a hand plane all the time?


----------



## HokieKen

> Lol, ok.
> 
> Question about designs. If I incorporate a hand plane, is that kosher even if I don t use a hand plane all the time?
> 
> - Steve


Yes. If someone's logo had a hammer in it, would you expect them to use a hammer on every project? ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Lol, ok.
> 
> Question about designs. If I incorporate a hand plane, is that kosher even if I don t use a hand plane all the time?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Yes. If someone s logo had a hammer in it, would you expect them to use a hammer on every project? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha, that's true. Thanks. Lmao


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If someone's logo had a hammer in it, would you expect them to use a hammer on every project? ;-)


Well, yes. But only because I expect a hammer (or mallet or some form of percussive adjustment) to be needed in every project.

If a hammer won't fix it, you're not using a big enough hammer!

(And by fix, of course, I mean like a vet "fixes" a dog)


----------

